# What CLs are you wearing today? (II)



## Vlad

Continued from http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/what-cls-are-you-wearing-today-285188.html


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Black Patent Pigalle 100


----------



## LouboutinNerd

My workhorses - black insectikas


----------



## aoqtpi

Black Nappa MBBs


----------



## Cityfashionista

I'm wearing my Cobra Toutenkaboucle around the house. I wore my Lagassis around the house earlier.


----------



## Xquisitely_uyen

Zebra Daf


----------



## Raffaluv

Denim Stud Piggies - 1st day out!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Xquisitely_uyen said:


> Zebra Daf


 


Raffaluv said:


> Denim Stud Piggies - 1st day out!


 

Both these!


----------



## moshi_moshi

in nyc in my framboise patent simples!


----------



## FlipDiver

Raffaluv said:


> Denim Stud Piggies - 1st day out!



Very nice!  I wish I could find them in my size :cry:


----------



## FlipDiver

Tortoise patent Decollete at work today, then black Rosella flats for shopping afterwards...


----------



## carlinha

my beloved Daffs last night


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Lady Peeps


----------



## stilly

carlinha said:


> my beloved Daffs last night


 

Love 'em!!!


----------



## PetitColibri

cramberry ron ron


----------



## Nolia

MBB in black nappa last night~


----------



## NANI1972

Miss Cristo


----------



## sobe2009

Black Maggie 160


----------



## Xquisitely_uyen

Chus  
Very comfortable


----------



## aoqtpi

Nude patent VPs


----------



## jeshika

wobbling around in my tobacco/black maggies


----------



## Raffaluv

Cityfashionista said:


> Both these!


 

Thank you City!!  

Originally Posted by *Raffaluv* 

 Denim Stud Piggies - 1st day out!  
Very nice! I wish I could find them in my size :cry: 

Aaaw Flip, thank you!!  I'm sorry - what size are you looking for? I will def keep my eyes & ears open! 


Nude stud fred oxfords - kinda bummed one of my studs fell off during my commute  Boooo!


----------



## PetitColibri

marine simple


----------



## rdgldy

red eel VPs


----------



## LouboutinHottie

On wednesday Black Patent Ron Ron to the teen dance in Quebec. someone probably got a pic ill post one when they hit fb  Just got back from Ottawa wore tons of my CLs haha.


----------



## stilly

Black Kid VP 120s with the red tip


----------



## FlipDiver

Black Lucifer Bow


----------



## SassySarah

Today:  Red patent VP
Tonight:  Pony hair leopard Dordogne


----------



## carlinha

lady peep python batik


----------



## oxox

Burgundy petit rat tonight to see Joshua Radin play.


----------



## FlipDiver

Black Rosella flats


----------



## rdgldy

barcelonas


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

black Maggie 160s


----------



## GCGDanielle

UV Greissimo 140s


----------



## mal

GCGDanielle said:


> UV Greissimo 140s




Leopard Pony Pigalle 120s


----------



## aoqtpi

Almerias for the Queen's Plate


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Pigalle 120s with a denim skirt and tee shirt


----------



## chloe speaks

Madame Butterfly Booties (black)
w/ 
tobacco Carthartt shorts
black James Perse camisole

I love summer & I love MBBs!


----------



## FlipDiver

Black Lucifer Bow to dinner


----------



## sobe2009

Leopard MBP yesterday
Black Biancas today


----------



## LouboutinHottie

*turquoise square suede fifis at the Canadian House Of Commons in Ottawa yesterday.*


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

LouboutinHottie said:


> *turquoise square suede fifis at the Canadian House Of Commons in Ottawa.*



? where are the shoes? I just see an empty room


----------



## LouboutinHottie

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ? where are the shoes? I just see an empty room



Haha that's a pic of the room in the Parliament buildings, didn't take a pic of the shoes.


----------



## aoqtpi

Tanzanite Bibis


----------



## FlipDiver

Black Mago 140


----------



## missgiannina

blue mago


----------



## beagly911

Fuxia Newton


----------



## lolitablue

At work:  Lace VPs paired up with black CK sheath dress.  This morning I realized that my favorite pair is half size too big now that I lost weight!! Petals it is !!


----------



## Cityfashionista

red Lagassi & graffiti flats.


----------



## BattyBugs

Yesterday, blue Rosella flats. As much as I wear them, the cost per wear is close to pennies.


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Lady Claudes


----------



## FlipDiver

BattyBugs said:


> Yesterday, blue Rosella flats. As much as I wear them, the cost per wear is close to pennies.



 With that math, my Lucifer Bows are basically free!


----------



## roussel

Grey metal patent VPs


----------



## moshi_moshi

framboise patent simples


----------



## rdgldy

blue jean croc sandals, thicker heel- no idea of name


----------



## lolitablue

Black Simples!!


----------



## FlipDiver

Beige jazz Decollete


----------



## Blueberry12

Pewter Graffiti Flats


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Just received these and I can't bring myself to take them off... I can't believe I didn't love this style when I first saw it!!

If you're not blinded first, try to ignore the deathly pallor of my skin


----------



## Miss T.

lolitablue said:


> At work:  Lace VPs paired up with black CK sheath dress.  This morning I realized that my favorite pair is half size too big now that I lost weight!! Petals it is !!





Blueberry12 said:


> Pewter Graffiti Flats





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Just received these and I can't bring myself to take them off... I can't believe I didn't love this style when I first saw it!!
> 
> If you're not blinded first, try to ignore the deathly pallor of my skin




I am so loving all the eyecandy in this thread! 
Thanks for brightening up a rainy Tuesday night.


----------



## Miss T.

Oh and I´m stretching out my Platos in the living room.


----------



## Blueberry12

Miss T. said:


> I am so loving all the eyecandy in this thread!
> Thanks for brightening up a rainy Tuesday night.


----------



## hazeltt

Clichy 100s


----------



## missgiannina

black spikes lady peep


----------



## aoqtpi

Black nappa MBBs yesterday
Black kid Ron Rons today


----------



## FlipDiver

Black Lucifer Bows to work today...

And breaking in my denim spike Pigalles at home tonight


----------



## frick&frack

virage espadrilles


----------



## GCGDanielle

HP Python Batiks to work today.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

GCGDanielle said:


> HP Python Batiks to work today.



So beautiful!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Black Lady Clou - went to a goodbye party at Harrah's for one of my husband's employees






Sorry for the crap iPhone pic


----------



## aoqtpi

GCGDanielle said:


> HP Python Batiks to work today.



OMG I love the HPs!




SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Black Lady Clou - went to a goodbye party at Harrah's for one of my husband's employees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crap iPhone pic



Gorgeous! You are amazing woman!


----------



## roussel

Just for fun I'm wearing my volcano diy to work today


----------



## KarenBorter

roussel said:


> Just for fun I'm wearing my volcano diy to work today



I said it before; I'll say it again ... your strass work is AMAZING


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

You're too sweet and no less amazing -- I saw those pics with the cigar  Thank you!


aoqtpi said:


> Gorgeous! You are amazing woman!




LOVE those and congrats on having the tenacity to finish both!! I finished one shoe and the second has been sitting there for over a month; I can't bring myself to finish up. My hat's off to you - beautiful work!


roussel said:


> Just for fun I'm wearing my volcano diy to work today


----------



## GCGDanielle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> So beautiful!!!





aoqtpi said:


> OMG I love the HPs!



Thanks ladies!  Those babies started my CL "career" 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Black Lady Clou - went to a goodbye party at Harrah's for one of my husband's employees



I simply adore your style.  You reeeeally make me want the LCs; you wear them so incredibly well.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

GCGDanielle said:


> Thanks ladies!  Those babies started my CL "career"
> 
> 
> 
> I simply adore your style.  You reeeeally make me want the LCs; you wear them so incredibly well.



Thank you so much! That is such a kind compliment and so sweet of you to say! I resisted the Lady Clou (and all other spiked shoes) for a long time but now that I have them, they're my favorite pair. Absolutely worth it! I hope you find a pair that sets your heart racing -- mine does when I admire your Batiks


----------



## FlipDiver

GCGDanielle said:


> HP Python Batiks to work today.



Very nice! You were probably the talk of the office today


----------



## aoqtpi

roussel said:


> Just for fun I'm wearing my volcano diy to work today



These are stunning! Such a great job!


----------



## stilly

Black Python Twistochat 120s to work and then out to dinner


----------



## AEGIS

lavender zigounettes


----------



## AEGIS

i love the batik in this style the best. so wearable!



GCGDanielle said:


> HP Python Batiks to work today.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Love that color AEGIS!!! These are the ones with spikes as well, right? Or are they studs? 



AEGIS said:


> lavender zigounettes


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Love that color AEGIS!!! These are the ones with spikes as well, right? Or are they studs?




it has spikes  i think the spikes are such a surprise with the lavender

i was walking today near the court house and some man goes "Sweetheart!"  i turn around he goes "sweetheart you are WORKING it!"  it was my first time wearing them so i guess they are a hit.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

That's awesome! I never get compliments from men - I think it's because I suffer from serious b*tch face  You should post about it in the CL compliments thread -- that's a very sweet thing to hear!! 



AEGIS said:


> it has spikes  i think the spikes are such a surprise with the lavender
> 
> i was walking today near the court house and some man goes "Sweetheart!"  i turn around he goes "sweetheart you are WORKING it!"  it was my first time wearing them so i guess they are a hit.


----------



## AEGIS

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> That's awesome! I never get compliments from men - I think it's because* I suffer from serious b*tch face*  You should post about it in the CL compliments thread -- that's a very sweet thing to hear!!




despite my ***** face men do not hesitate to talk to me....even when i give them a stink face....i need lessons...wanna give them to me?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AEGIS said:


> despite my ***** face men do not hesitate to talk to me....even when i give them a stink face....i need lessons...wanna give them to me?



as any self respecting beyotch, I charge by the hour  Maybe I just need a pair of Zigounettes  Or, and this is most likely, I'm just not hot enough no matter what shoes I wear  (Also, don't worry: I'm not fishing for compliments!! I need to get back on topic or get my butt kicked by a mod )


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

Black patent new simples to a friends wedding, maiden voyage for these. I'm really trying to start wearing all my shoes!!


----------



## FlipDiver

Maiden voyage of navy Coronitas to a rooftop bar last night, and beige jazz Decollete to a baptism today.


----------



## glamourbag

AEGIS said:


> lavender zigounettes



Beyond gorgeous!


----------



## Bag-terfly

I was wearing No Prive in bone with a navy suit and Hermes jersey scarf.


----------



## jeshika

Nude Clichy!


----------



## aoqtpi

Fram patent VPs


----------



## roussel

grey watersnake altadamas


----------



## rdgldy

black patent very verys


----------



## stilly

Nude Pigalle 120s


----------



## Cityfashionista

Ruby Lady Clou


----------



## Nieners

Taupe VPs w/ a gold tip


----------



## ljamie4

black lady bow


----------



## beagly911

Nude patent Simples (and a pair of flat sandals in case)


----------



## roussel

green lizzie vps


----------



## aoqtpi

Almerias


----------



## Miss_Q

Metallic Jute 85 Greissimo


----------



## missgiannina

beige yolanda spikes


----------



## FlipDiver

black Lucifer Bow today, black Mago yesterday


----------



## SassySarah

Black patent wallis


----------



## FlipDiver

Black Mago yesterday, Black Decolzep to work today, and nude glitter Balota tonight


----------



## BijouBleu

Daytime - Elisa, Night time - Boulima.


----------



## heiress-ox

Black Patent Biancas yesterday for their maiden voyage, and the same again today (I didn't wear them in the house to break them in at all, so I'm trying to wear them lots to do it instead)


----------



## KarenBorter

Today I am wearing my Amethyste Metal Patent Bianca to Robertson to try on and (hopefully love) and pick up my Leopard/Black Kid Maggie.


----------



## BijouBleu

Siouxsie flats running errands.


----------



## jeshika

white joli noued dorcet out dancing! my feet were killing me by the end of the night.


----------



## cts900

beige marazul espadrilles


----------



## surlygirl

BijouBleu said:


> Siouxsie flats running errands.



love these. want these. cannot find these! 

haven't worn any of my CLs in ages. what's wrong with me?!


----------



## KarenBorter

May take the Maggies out for a spin tonight (without sole protection 	 ) If not, then the amethyste are coming out again ... Dinner at LaLa's Argentinian in Studio City.


----------



## BijouBleu

surlygirl said:


> love these. want these. cannot find these!
> 
> haven't worn any of my CLs in ages. what's wrong with me?!



Just found them from a really sweet seller, I bought one pair from her and she gave me dibs on the next 2 she was posting for sale on eBay. I.Am.Thrilled! I won one other pair of flats I never wear  but these are so bad-ass I've worn them twice in 2 days and not felt under-dressed!


----------



## heiress-ox

KarenBorter said:


> May take the Maggies out for a spin tonight (without sole protection 	 ) If not, then the amethyste are coming out again ... Dinner at LaLa's Argentinian in Studio City.



You rebel, you! I haven't yet had the heart to go without sole protection... one day


----------



## AEGIS

watersnake luxura


----------



## missgiannina

Amethyst biancas


----------



## Hipployta

MBB framboise...I'm going to start sending my CLs in for protection but at $30 a pop that's over $1k *sigh*


----------



## carlinha

winter trash last night


----------



## KarenBorter

I did wear my Maggies out tonight ... no longer virgins


----------



## Moonbeam1976

i wore my simple 70s with orange dress for party

not many full length picsof me before weight loss


----------



## KarenBorter

Today I am going to wear my Maggie again ... I just can't get enough of that shoe.


----------



## frick&frack

purple virage wedges


----------



## cts900

amethyste python HPs for brunch...


----------



## BagsR4Me

^^ Those are beautiful, *cts900*!

A little late, but I wore my *Black Patent Leather Miss Boxe 100mm* (for the 1st time) on Friday night out to the movies with BF. Love these shoes!


----------



## l.a_girl19

cts900 said:


> amethyste python HPs for brunch...



 I keep hoping for more modelling pics!! Yayy! They are out of this world!


----------



## l.a_girl19

My dbf and I went out to our favourite restaurant for our 5 year anniversary and I wore my *PP watersnake ADs* I love them! So comfy!


----------



## aoqtpi

Almerias


----------



## cts900

*l.a_girl* and *BagsR4Me*: You two are so sweet!


----------



## stilly

cts900 said:


> amethyste python HPs for brunch...


 
Your Pythons are so beuatiful *cts*!!!
Love the color!!!
Fabulous!!!


----------



## stilly

Desert Python Pigalles


----------



## PetitColibri

my black patent Claudia again ! I guess they are my go to shoe


----------



## aoqtpi

Black spike LPs


----------



## cts900

stilly said:


> Your Pythons are so beuatiful *cts*!!!
> Love the color!!!
> Fabulous!!!



Thanks, hun.  Love your newest babies as well!


----------



## Nolia

Alti Pump 160mm~


----------



## roussel

grey almeria


----------



## missgiannina

lady clou in white


----------



## sophinette007

Nude patent clichy 100


----------



## cts900

black patent graffiti ballerinette


----------



## sobe2009

Friday : Camel Decollete and Red Lady Clou
Saturday: Red Lady Clou
Today: Cranberry LP


----------



## FlipDiver

Black Minibout


----------



## surlygirl

black orlan.


----------



## stilly

Nolia said:


> Alti Pump 160mm~


 
So beautiful *Nolia*!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my Cork Pigalle 120s to work today.


----------



## FlipDiver

My conversation starting workhorse shoes - Lucifer Bows!


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Bananas


----------



## aoqtpi

Black kid Ron Rons


----------



## PetitColibri

after 3 days of rain (so I wore my doc marten's) the sun is back ! to celebrate I put on my souffre decollete ! artyhat:


----------



## beagly911

Fuxia Newton, with beige calvin cotton dress, hopefully I can stay somewhat cool!


----------



## GCGDanielle

Tanz Bibi to work today


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

GCGDanielle said:


> Tanz Bibi to work today



OOH I love the color of these!!!


----------



## juicyjeans

Bianca today


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

juicyjeans said:


> Bianca today



... and these! They look black in this photo but peacock in the display? Which are they?


----------



## juicyjeans

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... and these! They look black in this photo but peacock in the display? Which are they?


 
Peacock  That's what I love most about these, constant color changes!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Framboise new declic


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

pixiesparkle said:


> Framboise new declic



what pants are you wearing?  LOVE that color!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Moudy Wedges


----------



## aoqtpi

GCGDanielle said:


> Tanz Bibi to work today



Did you go down a .5 size in these?





Black spike LPs


----------



## GCGDanielle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> OOH I love the color of these!!!



  Thanks!  They are so luscious.  Now if I could only find the UV...



aoqtpi said:


> Did you go down a .5 size in these?



  Just like my Biancas.  Although, my Bibis are a bit tighter in the toebox, but definitely manageable.  I hate heel slippage.


----------



## mmmoussighi

I LOVE this shoe so much!  I wear it more than any other! I've already replaced the heel tap once, and it might be ready for another, and I need them vibrammed soon, too.  Presenting CLOWNITA:

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-.../yDVmKXmxRm0/s800/2011-07-21%252015.47.41.jpg


----------



## FlipDiver

denim spike piggies


----------



## pixiesparkle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> what pants are you wearing?  LOVE that color!


They're from ASOS Petite..extremely affordable and they just went on sale as well (no size 6 left though)
http://www.asos.com//Asos/Asos-Pink-Skinny-Capri-Jeans/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1608678


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

pixiesparkle said:


> They're from ASOS Petite..extremely affordable and they just went on sale as well (no size 6 left though)
> http://www.asos.com//Asos/Asos-Pink-Skinny-Capri-Jeans/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1608678



Very cute! I can't wear petite or they'll be closer to my knees than my ankles  also, it's 2 that's sold out. Great price though!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Very cute! I can't wear petite or they'll be closer to my knees than my ankles  also, it's 2 that's sold out. Great price though!!


oh..lol I was referring to UK size 6  I'm not very tall so the length is just right above my ankles..the quality is also pretty good for the price which is great! hehe


----------



## chloe speaks

Black VP Spikes


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

pixiesparkle said:


> Framboise new declic


 

I love how you matched the shoes with your pants!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

missgiannina said:


> lady clou in white


 
  I have been searching for pair....you're so lucky!


----------



## PetitColibri

still wearing my souffre decollete


----------



## rdgldy

Barbie pink (?) grease ernestas


----------



## cts900

what else?  purple python HPs!  i cannot quite figure out how to take them off .


----------



## rdgldy

^and why would you want to????


----------



## cts900

^^lol. you make a heck of a point :kiss:.


----------



## PetitColibri

cramberry ron ron


----------



## surlygirl

wore my black leather/ostrich mad martas last night. they were actually pretty comfy, so imagine my surprise when i promptly fell on my bum at the end of the night! lol. luckily it was as I was walking from the valet stand to the car, and it was more comical than embarrassing! and most importantly, the shoes escaped without a scrape or nick.


----------



## stilly

cts900 said:


> what else? purple python HPs! i cannot quite figure out how to take them off .


 
They look gorgeous on you *cts*!!! 


I went with the Black Kid VPs today.


----------



## aoqtpi

Black kid Ron Rons


----------



## BattyBugs

Amethyst Python HPs this morning & spiked denim Rollerballs to the movies.


----------



## Vodkaine

Cosmo blue python Tout Rond


----------



## chloe speaks

Black spiked pigalle flats to wine tasting bar


----------



## legaldiva

White Mlle. Marchand.


----------



## yazziestarr

black paniers


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Black Patent Ron Rons


----------



## kikidots

Brown suede bruges with snake trim. My fabulous Yoogi's closet find and my first taste of something exotic.


----------



## po0hping

cts900 said:


> what else?  purple python HPs!  i cannot quite figure out how to take them off .



cts, you look fab! Purple and green 
Are you wearing a skirt or a dress, I love the print, it's so beautiful!


----------



## Stacy31

luly


----------



## FlipDiver

navy Coronita


----------



## cts900

po0hping said:


> cts, you look fab! Purple and green
> Are you wearing a skirt or a dress, I love the print, it's so beautiful!



What an absolute treat to see you!!!!!!   Thank you soooo much, hun! I am wearing a dress from Maeve for Anthropologie (and the top half is both lavender and purple flowers).


----------



## babysweetums

toutenkaboucles!!!


----------



## Miss_Q

Nude Acid Alta Dama


----------



## beagly911

Black patent decollete on their maiden voyage!  flip flops at the ready, lol!


----------



## GCGDanielle

Choquettes


----------



## anniethecat

GCGDanielle said:


> Choquettes


----------



## Nolia

GCGDanielle said:


> Choquettes



 Everytime I see these, my heart goes thump thump.

Still trying to break in the toe box of my black patent Altis today. @__@


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Amethyste Suede Ron Rons


----------



## PetitColibri

red très décolleté


----------



## ChrisyAM15




----------



## roussel

framboise patent I Love sandals


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Today:
Pony hair Dickensera


----------



## beagly911

Nude patent New Simples


----------



## cts900

bone patent HPs


----------



## rdgldy

blue rosella flats, white finzi pigalles


----------



## FlipDiver

denim spike pigalle


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

blue suede atalanta flats


----------



## frick&frack

pink cataribbons


----------



## BattyBugs

Denim Rollerball spikes.


----------



## nickynamfon

LP black patent


----------



## jeshika

Trusty old Black Nappa Declic 120mm


----------



## mmmoussighi

Navy decollette


----------



## chloe speaks

Camel Decolletes


----------



## missgiannina

lady clou white


----------



## PetitColibri

orange yoyo


----------



## aoqtpi

Fram VP


----------



## sophinette007

Turquoise Ron Ron


----------



## PetitColibri

sophinette007 said:


> Turquoise Ron Ron



I also have these and I love them


----------



## beagly911

Black Drapanova


----------



## roussel

Cobra Balotas


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Black Patent Pigalle 100


----------



## chloe speaks

Purple Lady Gres last night


----------



## needloub

Tortoise VP's


----------



## rdgldy

graffiti miss boxe


----------



## sobe2009

missgiannina said:


> lady clou white


Jelly here!! love those

Today was a Daff's day


----------



## cts900

rdgldy said:


> graffiti miss boxe


----------



## PetitColibri

orange yoyo again


----------



## aoqtpi

Black kid Ron Rons

Last night Africa Piros


----------



## Nolia

Alti Pump


----------



## roussel

Nude patent clichys


----------



## Emma4790

Woodstock bianca


----------



## rdgldy

Pilots


----------



## CocoB

Finally just took off my new marpoils.


----------



## BattyBugs

Cotonetta sandals.


----------



## kham

Blue/White Vichy Sonietta flats (a sale find)


----------



## Nolia

*Headed to court today. Got great results and great satisfaction.  Must be the shoes. =)

Very Croise~*


----------



## GCGDanielle

Nolia said:


> *H
> 
> Very Croise~*



Lovely!  Those shoes really come to life on your feet. 
And, suddenly I feel like watching SATC reruns..ha!


----------



## aoqtpi

Black spike LPs


----------



## chloe speaks

^^^ooh  LP Blk spike

Lady Gres black nappa


----------



## nickynamfon

LP nude


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Today:
Super K Deco-Zep


----------



## GCGDanielle

Tanz bibi.


----------



## Nolia

GCGDanielle said:


> Lovely!  Those shoes really come to life on your feet.
> And, suddenly I feel like watching SATC reruns..ha!



 If you want to see them, just turn on the second movie! XD


----------



## Nolia

*Trying to get more of my Very Croise in for the summer! Heading out with the ladies tonight!
*


----------



## Star1231

^^You look amazing!  Super cute outfit.

I'm wearing B/W stripe Greissimo pumps to dinner tonight w/my boys.


----------



## beagly911

nude patent new simples for shabbot service


----------



## stilly

Nude Bananas


----------



## Nolia

Star1231 said:


> ^^You look amazing!  Super cute outfit.
> 
> I'm wearing B/W stripe Greissimo pumps to dinner tonight w/my boys.



 Rock that knotted pump!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Black Patent Pigalle 100


----------



## juicyjeans

Espadrilles today


----------



## cts900

black patent graffiti ballerinette


----------



## missgiannina

blue mago


----------



## SassySarah

Black Bikkis


----------



## rdgldy

fuschia ernesta grease


----------



## chanel*liz

beige lady daf


----------



## chloe speaks

Last night, not one but TWO pairs

Pigalle Camouflage for dinner
Clichy Blk Patent for afterparty!


----------



## jeshika

Black Maggies


----------



## beagly911

Black calf new hai


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday...purple virage wedges


----------



## Nolia

*Another court date today~ 
'Scuse the dirty window I took a pic through at the courthouse. Ew.

Top: Dynamite
Shorts: RW & Co.
Purse: COACH Leather Gallery East/West Tote in White
Shoes: Very Croise*


----------



## nickynamfon

Pigalle 120 and flats black spiked


----------



## FlipDiver

Black Mago 140


----------



## PetitColibri

marine you you 100


----------



## beagly911

patent nude new simples, hmm I seem to be wearing them a lot recently!


----------



## l.a_girl19

I am going to see a show tonight and I am trying on different outfits with my CLs so I am wearing many today


----------



## poppyseed

Cramberry Moulage to work today!


----------



## rdgldy

Petrol St. Pierres to the dentist-trying to at least make it a pleasant trip!


----------



## Luv n bags

I wore my red python Horatio slingbacks with my red Bal city.


----------



## cts900

dark brown ron ron 100s


----------



## hazeltt

Clichys


----------



## l.a_girl19

Black suede Balotas


----------



## cagla

Nude pigalle platos


----------



## poppyseed

Very Croise swapped for burgundy glittard Ron Ron's at lunch


----------



## jeshika

*l.a*, you look gorgeous!

Madame Butterfly Pump 100 in Leopard


----------



## l.a_girl19

jeshika said:


> *l.a*, you look gorgeous!
> 
> Madame Butterfly Pump 100 in Leopard



Thanks hon Have you worn your Cosmo LPs yet?


----------



## _Mai_

Running errands in my espadrilles!


----------



## archygirl

oldies but goodies, cerise Helmuts


----------



## Nolia

_Mai_ said:


> Running errands in my espadrilles!



I want.


----------



## chloe speaks

Brown metallic Yoyo 85


----------



## amazigrace

*la,*  that does it! I'm going
to have to track down those shoes.
I've been thinking about them all
summer, and seeing them on you,
they're just gorgeous. You look
so pretty in your pic, too!


----------



## hazeltt

l.a_girl19 said:


> Black suede Balotas



The Balotas look amazing on you!



_Mai_ said:


> Running errands in my espadrilles!



Love your summery look! Those wedges look so comfy!



archygirl said:


> oldies but goodies, cerise Helmuts



You look great!


----------



## jenayb

_Mai_ said:


> Running errands in my espadrilles!



Your outfit is seriously perfection. I love every aspect!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

hazeltt said:


> The Balotas look amazing on you!



Thank you


----------



## l.a_girl19

amazigrace said:


> *la,*  that does it! I'm going
> to have to track down those shoes.
> I've been thinking about them all
> summer, and seeing them on you,
> they're just gorgeous. You look
> so pretty in your pic, too!



 yes, you need these!!!! Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## archygirl

hazeltt said:


> The Balotas look amazing on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your summery look! Those wedges look so comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great!


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Last night: Black Patent Miss Boxe 100mm


----------



## qiuqiuimg

Patent black Elisa 100mm


----------



## aoqtpi

Black nappa MBBs


----------



## stilly

_Mai_ said:


> Running errands in my espadrilles!


 

These look amazing on you!!! Love the outfit!!!


----------



## stilly

Titi Panama 120s to work today


----------



## _Mai_

Nolia said:


> I want.


I scored these on pre-sale.  Woot!  I love them, so comfy! 



jenaywins said:


> Your outfit is seriously perfection. I love every aspect!!


Thanks Jenay.  Now if only I could have half the fabulous collection you have... 



hazeltt said:


> Love your summery look! Those wedges look so comfy!



Thanks.  It IS always summer in Arizona so the wedges are necessary in an AZ girl's closet!


----------



## beagly911

Black patent decolletes, still trying to stretch the toe box.


----------



## juicyjeans

Bianca


----------



## heiress-ox

^^ love


----------



## juicyjeans

heiress-ox said:


> ^^ love



 your avi


----------



## archygirl

Brigitte Trash Espadrilles to go with my CHANEL


----------



## juicyjeans

archygirl said:


> Brigitte Trash Espadrilles to go with my CHANEL



Great paring!


----------



## archygirl

juicyjeans said:


> Great paring!


 
Thanks *juicyjeans*. First time I have worn them together, believe it or not!


----------



## Nolia

*Heading out in my MBBs with the ladies to Revival Bar and then the Mod Club in Toronto~

*


----------



## stilly

Nolia said:


> *Heading out in my MBBs with the ladies to Revival Bar and then the Mod Club in Toronto~*


 
Super sexy *Nolia*!!!


----------



## cts900

beagly911 said:


> Black patent decolletes, still trying to stretch the toe box.



having any luck?


----------



## beagly911

cts900 said:


> having any luck?


 
I'm going to wear them to work tomorrow since I am only working half a day...we'll see how they do on their maiden voyage out of the house.


----------



## cts900

^^Good luck!  Let us know how it goes .


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Black very Prive with red tip to work... Monday's are not that with Louboutin's


----------



## beagly911

Alrighty, lasted 6 hours in my black patent decollete...with an errand after work, yippie, they are getting there!


----------



## Stephanie***

Wine red declic's / 9 cm


----------



## beagly911

nude patent new simple


----------



## amazigrace

*beagly,* we wore the identical shoes today!
We looked really good, didn't we?!


----------



## bambolina

Nude Open Clic.


----------



## chanel*liz

my gold balotas.. again! i seriously wear this shoe like a nude shoe and wear it almost everyday!


----------



## chloe speaks

chanel*liz said:


> my gold balotas.. again! i seriously wear this shoe like a nude shoe and wear it almost everyday!



^^that's amazing chanelliz- what do you do that you can get away with gold balotas for work every day? 

I returned mine because I could not find a way for me to wear them!


----------



## beagly911

amazigrace said:


> *beagly,* we wore the identical shoes today!
> We looked really good, didn't we?!


 
We looked awesome!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

chloe speaks said:


> ^^that's amazing chanelliz- what do you do that you can get away with gold balotas for work every day?
> 
> I returned mine because I could not find a way for me to wear them!


 
 im a housewife+charity board+mother of two fur babies. so im able to wear 5 inch heels all the time


----------



## stilly

Nude Pigalle Plato 140s


----------



## martinaa

My Camel Biancas


----------



## Vixxen

My Decolletes I never broke in...OUCH!


----------



## PetitColibri

My black neurons


----------



## roussel

black so private with gold heel


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Jessica stripes boots


----------



## amazigrace

I'm wearing my WS VPs. They're
so comfortable!


----------



## aoqtpi

Nude patent VPs


----------



## bambolina

I'm in my *Barbie pink Claudias* today.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

black patent lady peeps out in the field visiting accounts because I don't have anything below a 150mm heel  will have to get some 120mm like yesterday!


----------



## martinaa

My Daffodil chartreuse suede.


----------



## rdgldy

Lova pigalle wedges


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Pigalle 120s to work


----------



## girlfrommoscow

i wore my nude proratas today, so comfy!


----------



## aoqtpi

Fram patent VPs


----------



## rdgldy

coral patent fernandos


----------



## cts900

aoqtpi said:


> Fram patent VPs


----------



## sobe2009

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> black patent lady peeps out in the field visiting accounts because I don't have anything below a 150mm heel  will have to get some 120mm like yesterday!


 

Wow!!! Hotness A


----------



## sobe2009

Daffodil black kid leather


----------



## surlygirl

black patent biancas last night


----------



## stilly

Nude Patent Bananas


----------



## CocoB

Red you love...in the rain.


----------



## stilly

Desert Python Pigalle 120s


----------



## amazigrace

*stilly,* love those!

Today I wore my yellow lizard simples.


----------



## kaeleigh

B/W Sing Sings :ninja:


----------



## Bag-terfly

I wore my Luxura suede/watersnake in peonia/silver (not with this HL dress though).


----------



## beagly911

Black New Hai


----------



## PetitColibri

1st time wearing my natural suede Lassagi


----------



## rdgldy

silver sometimes


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ and ^^^/^^^  

I'm wearing my Black Zipettes today.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Banana nude woodstock


----------



## roussel

zebra tigresse


----------



## frick&frack

pink cataribbon wedges


----------



## Nolia

*I went to visit my friend who was working the MU booth over at the Victoria's Secret event at Yorkdale today.  Decided to get one of those token photos done LOL.  

Wore my Very Croise~*


----------



## beagly911

Fuxia eel Titi's...toe box stretching while at work.


----------



## stilly

Black Lucifer Bows with skinny jeans


----------



## frick&frack

last night I wore my satin ananas


----------



## Dessye

Today I'm wearing my black patent Marcia Ballas.


----------



## rdgldy

Nothing really worked with Hurricane Irene, LOL!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ agreed.  I wore hunter boots to take my dog out


----------



## archygirl

rdgldy said:


> Nothing really worked with Hurricane Irene, LOL!!


 
Did not even go outside, so teva sandals for me today! Tomorrow, however, different story. No work (Campus closed due to Irene) and shopping to do. Outfit photo to come...


----------



## MadameElle

Coroclic 100 calf/cork lucido in chataigne.  Wore it out to lunch then walked in the mall. Oooouuuch...:cry:  must break it in:shame:


----------



## giggles00

I'm decked out in Pigalle 120 black patent, Hanes Absolutely Ultra Sheer (Walnut), low cut blouse, Georgiou blazer, very mini skirt.

Wonderful feeling, looks great feels great.


----------



## PetitColibri

my beauty (from NAP)


----------



## roussel

Batik Pigalles


----------



## poppyseed

black canvas/lizzard Gabine!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Studio 120


----------



## Elsie87

Black patent Wallis


----------



## chloe speaks

^^^Re: Irene

...I had to EVACUATE (and leave all my CLs) :cry:

of course, it's all good news now that it's over. we came back and nothing happened to our building at all. 

Last night, *Rouge Patent Biancas*


----------



## rdgldy

so many delicious choices today!


----------



## PetitColibri

catwoman


----------



## beagly911

nude patent new simple


----------



## moshi_moshi

framboise patent simple 85s


----------



## buzzytoes

Black Scissor Girls.


----------



## cts900

tobacco miss marples


----------



## stilly

Beige Top Gamine 140s


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ those are gorgeous, *stilly*!

black suede altadama for me today


----------



## PetitColibri

stilly said:


> Beige Top Gamine 140s



I love them ! gorgeous !


----------



## Miss_Q

Metallic Silver Jute Greissimo 85


----------



## roussel

Rootin' tootin' Toutenkaboucle in Cobra today at work


----------



## rdgldy

*stilly*, they look stunning on you.
*roussel,* I NEED that shoe!


----------



## roussel

rdgldy said:


> *stilly*, they look stunning on you.
> *roussel,* I NEED that shoe!


 
Yes you do!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ooooh Stilly and Roussel! You look divine!


----------



## roussel

Thanks Jet!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

roussel said:


> Rootin' tootin' Toutenkaboucle in Cobra today at work



I love them


----------



## moshi_moshi

Stilly-love! New style?

Rous - amazing... Cobra 

Black patent ballerinas


----------



## dc419

Ron ron 




Christian Louboutin Ron Ron by M. Sho, on Flickr


----------



## stilly

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ those are gorgeous, *stilly*!
> 
> 
> 
> PetitColibri said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love them ! gorgeous !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdgldy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *stilly*, they look stunning on you.
> 
> 
> 
> JetSetGo! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh Stilly and Roussel! You look divine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moshi_moshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stilly-love! New style?
> 
> 
> Thanks *surlygirl, PetitColibri, rdgldy , Jet & moshi*!!!
> 
> I went with the Black Kid Pigalle 120s today with a polka dot dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## PetitColibri

my pomice 3 fibbia today


----------



## poppyseed

black yoclou!


----------



## Miss_Q

Pewter Lady Gres


----------



## beagly911

Fuxia eel Titi - I will not let the toe box defeat me!


----------



## chloe speaks

Rouge Metal Patent Biancas, again! _(do I take these off at night?)_


----------



## stilly

Cork Pigalle 120s to run around town


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Cork Pigalle 120s to run around town


 
ok really, a Pigalle 120 to run around town???  I could only dream of doing that...I'm sure you looked stunning!!


----------



## frick&frack

black/cork mlle marchands


----------



## jeshika

Leopard Maggie 140mm


----------



## beautyinlaw

I'm doing my usual running around downtown la in my 85 simples in black patent. So comfy and look great with jeans or my suits!


----------



## rdgldy

mint green patent VPs


----------



## beagly911

Black patent decollete


----------



## roussel

love those maggies jeshika!
i'm wearing cobra toutenkaboucle again


----------



## cts900

camel patent VPs


----------



## poppyseed

roccia python pigalle today!


----------



## Rubypout

Black Canon Booties


----------



## yazziestarr

*Red LUX*


----------



## chloe speaks

Considering the Pigalle Flat spikes but it's totally raining here in NYC...


----------



## rdgldy

I won't have time to post tomorrow, but the plan is pink metallic cathedrales to work, giraffe pony VPs to FNO at night!


----------



## cts900

^^Good choice for FNO!  Post pics, hun. I wanna see!

I am wearing my olive suede LGs for FNO in honor of my dearest *elfgirl*!  I have fingers crossed for running into some SoCal tPFers!


----------



## poppyseed

Black canvas / lizzard Gabines today since it's finally not raining!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> ok really, a Pigalle 120 to run around town???  I could only dream of doing that...I'm sure you looked stunning!!


 
OK I didn't really "run" but I did wear them to do some quick errands around town.

I'm trying to squeeze every minute out of my CL collection!!!


Black Calf Twistochat 120s for me today


----------



## jamidee

wore the peacock bianca today for work/classes... such a beauty!!!


----------



## poppyseed

Camel patent decollete for last day at work before the weekend!


----------



## roussel

Ruby Lady Clou


----------



## AEGIS

Black spike pigalle flats


----------



## rdgldy

silver sometimes


----------



## jeshika

roussel said:


> love those maggies jeshika!
> i'm wearing cobra toutenkaboucle again



 *roussel*! oooh... cobra toutenkaboucle sounds HOT! :worthy:

Lucifer bow 100 today!


----------



## Nolia

*Heading to the bridal show today in my most comfortable pair of CLs.  Madame Butterfly Bootie!!*


----------



## frick&frack

black & white gingham menorca wedges


----------



## jeshika

VP Spike to the theatre with the BF!


----------



## caitle

jeshika said:


> VP Spike to the theatre with the BF!



I wore my beige VP spike to a friend's birthday party last night (Thank you J! ) There were three occasions where people came up to touch the spikes


----------



## jeshika

caitle said:


> I wore my beige VP spike to a friend's birthday party last night (Thank you J! ) There were three occasions where people came up to touch the spikes




AHHHH you did? Any pictures?!?!?! I'm so glad they went to such a fabulous home!


----------



## surlygirl

black suede altadamas on Friday and Saturday night. I think I've finally found the right shoe pad/insole combo for this pair!


----------



## chloe speaks

Black kid Lady Gres


----------



## aoqtpi

Almerias to a law firm-sponsored BBQ - love how much free food I've been getting!


----------



## poppyseed

^^LOL
Ariella boots on a rainy Monday...


----------



## katran26

Black leather Simples


----------



## roussel

Rouge Biancas


----------



## jeshika

Royal Blue Watersnake Altadamas


----------



## heiress-ox

Black Patent Biancas - safe to say they are now one of my most comfortable pairs of shoes!


----------



## rock_girl

Very Galaxy


----------



## BattyBugs

Amethyste Python HPs to continue the breaking in process.


----------



## DariaD

My Dorepis. 
And as I work from home today I am in "classic" combination of pijama and loubies


----------



## poppyseed

^^Love it Daria
VP Ghana for me today!


----------



## needloub

I wore my red/white gingham Menorca's yesterday


----------



## beagly911

Nude patent New Simples - now a cast!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm sorry you broke your foot, Beagly.


----------



## inget

Black Nappa


----------



## jeshika

Black Crystal Python Altadamas


----------



## roussel

metallic brown Sigourney booties


----------



## poppyseed

Love your choices ladies!
blue Super-T for me today!


----------



## l.a_girl19

jeshika said:


> Black Crystal Python Altadamas



So jealous:giggles:


----------



## BattyBugs

Blue denim Rollerball flats.


----------



## chanel*liz

black bianca


----------



## rdgldy

beige studded vps


----------



## JetSetGo!

Watersnake Declic 90


----------



## AEGIS

im in bed w/lilac maggies bc i am sad and stressed


----------



## rdgldy

black suede para la cruz


----------



## poppyseed

AEGIS said:


> im in bed w/lilac maggies bc i am sad and stressed


 
Loving and stealing your idea of therapy for sad days!!



rdgldy said:


> black suede para la cruz





Today I'm wearing my Hercules, painful, but beautiful!


----------



## surlygirl

AEGIS said:


> im in bed w/lilac maggies bc i am sad and stressed



awww, I will have to try that. hope you feel better, *aegis*!



rdgldy said:


> black suede para la cruz



sassy!


----------



## ljamie4

glitter rosella's @ work


----------



## Elsie87

Black patent Wallis 85


----------



## r6girl2005

RB Mago 140


----------



## rdgldy

denim simples


----------



## surlygirl

wed - black suede altadamas
fri - black suede orlans


----------



## whimsic

camel bianca with a marchesa gown


----------



## frick&frack

satin ananas


----------



## Nolia

*Jazzing up a casual outfit a la Audrina Partridge~
Lucifer Bows~ :devil:*


----------



## PetitColibri

nude miss clichy 140


----------



## frick&frack

suede/cork yoyo zeppas


----------



## juicyjeans

Gold Python Yoyo's


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Nolia said:


> *Jazzing up a casual outfit a la Audrina Partridge~*
> *Lucifer Bows~ :devil:*


 
I love this look!


----------



## moshi_moshi

A CL filled weekend!

Saturday - black suede nitoinimoi booties






Sunday - leopard ponyhair peanut wedges


----------



## BattyBugs

Woodstock VPs for running errands.


----------



## qiuqiuimg

lisse 100mm bootie


----------



## jeshika

Lace Bouquet Pigalle 100


----------



## chloe speaks

spiked pigalle flat -silver on black


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Bibis


----------



## cts900

"nude" (on me, ivory) nappa simple 100s


----------



## rdgldy

roccia python vps, burgundy tips


----------



## rdgldy

olive suede castallanas


----------



## surlygirl

kinda yucky today but black suede orlans with tights


----------



## BattyBugs

Black Spiked VPs to see the musical "Hair."


----------



## PetitColibri

black spiked VP


----------



## LVoepink

sat on the sofa wearing my new Bambo Indigo Watersnake


----------



## Miss_Q

Burgundy Glittart Ron Ron's


----------



## chloe speaks

Gazelle flats


----------



## beagly911

Believe it or not, Fuxia Newtons - perfect heel to match the height of my boot!


----------



## BattyBugs

Amethyste Suede Belle Booties.


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Lady Peep Slingbacks


----------



## rdgldy

bright blue patent simples


----------



## poppyseed

Moshi - I want your Nitoinimoi booties!!!

Today it's my Ariella ankle boots


----------



## rdgldy

red eel VPs


----------



## Nolia

*Black patent Alti 160mm
Dress from Forever XXI*


----------



## BattyBugs

Rollerball spikes.


----------



## AEGIS

pumice maggies


----------



## moshi_moshi

i wore my desert python rosellas while i was kicking down the basement door breaking into DBFs after i locked myself out and he was playing music and couldn't hear me knocking on the door, LOL!


----------



## beautyinlaw

Black kid leather decollete at the LSAC law school forum at DTLA. CL's are the only shoes I can stand in for hours without dying.


----------



## moshi_moshi

poppyseed said:


> Moshi - I want your Nitoinimoi booties!!!
> 
> Today it's my Ariella ankle boots



 they were an ebay STEAL!  they're super comfy!


----------



## stilly

Nolia said:


> *Black patent Alti 160mm*
> *Dress from Forever XXI*


 
Amazing dress and Altis *Nolia*!!!
So pretty!!!


----------



## stilly

Nude Plato 140s with some skinny jeans


----------



## PetitColibri

marine metal simple 85


----------



## beagly911

Black calf New Hai


----------



## moshi_moshi

desert python rosella flats again!


----------



## LVoepink

Bambou Indigo watersnake


----------



## rdgldy

*moshi,* I am your fraternal twin today-navy linen rosella flats~~


----------



## BattyBugs

Nude Woodstock VPs for errands and a movie.


----------



## cts900

i continue to be on a nude simple kick....


----------



## moshi_moshi

rdgldy said:


> *moshi,* I am your fraternal twin today-navy linen rosella flats~~


 
love those!  you wore them to the amq exhibit didn't you?  i wish CL flats were cheaper


----------



## skislope15

Gressimo Damas black and white, my favorites by far!


----------



## roussel

blue jean lizzie pigalles yesterday then nude patent clichy today


----------



## LVoepink

Black Patent New Simples


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Lady Peep Slings


----------



## rdgldy

moshi_moshi said:


> love those!  you wore them to the amq exhibit didn't you?  i wish CL flats were cheaper


yes, I did!! I wish the flats were cheaper too-they are seriously comfortable.

Today I wore my New Helmuts.  The color is gorgeous, but they are some tough shoes to keep on my feet


----------



## missgiannina

beige yolanda spikes


----------



## BattyBugs

Denim Rollerball spikes.


----------



## roussel

Nude acid Lady Claude


----------



## anniethecat

Black Patent Miss Boxe


----------



## Elsie87

Nichel Turbellas


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Rosella flats for today


----------



## gymangel812

egoutina boots... first boots since spring


----------



## chloe speaks

Red/Black Gazelle Flats


----------



## jamidee

Right now I'm barefoot at my house, but tonight I'm wearing a red dress and can't decide which shoe to wear?!? 

I'm thinking Red/black lace yoyo zeppa.


----------



## cts900

black patent graffiti flats for errands


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ super cute, *cts*!

it's officially fall ... my black leather/wood platform moulage booties. i heart them!


----------



## Elsie87

Yesterday:

Peacock patent Pigalles


----------



## loubieloo

Rosella python flats


----------



## BattyBugs

Amethyste Python HPs to do dishes (breaking them in). Still deciding if they are broken in enough to wear tonight.


----------



## poppyseed

probably the last sunny day rain free day this year...time for my turquoise suede Ron Rons!!


----------



## katran26

Wearing my DIY strassed Yoyo Zeppas


----------



## LVoepink

Black Patent New Simples


----------



## chloe speaks

Leopard Pony Flats


----------



## poppyseed

Cramberry Moulage


----------



## beagly911

Black calf New Hai


----------



## elleestbelle

black kid elisas.  i love these shoes!!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Python Twistochat 120s


----------



## BattyBugs

Denim rollerball flats. So comfy!


----------



## missgiannina

lady peep framboise


----------



## beagly911

Aqua WS VP


----------



## Miss T.

chloe speaks said:


> Leopard Pony Flats



Me too! 
But they are starting to hurt my feet. Are yours Sonia as well?


----------



## poppyseed

Astraqueen!


----------



## Miss T.

katran26 said:


> Wearing my DIY strassed Yoyo Zeppas



Great job!


----------



## chloe speaks

Miss T. said:


> Me too!
> But they are starting to hurt my feet. Are yours Sonia as well?



nope, they are an older model, that looks like the Strass Gozul, not sure what the name is as my pair had no box.

I found the Sonia too narrow and low cut (cut my toes!) but love that leopard pony!


----------



## wannaprada

Brown Ron Ron


----------



## missgiannina

black sonietta flat


----------



## MikaelaN

Nude patent VP


----------



## sylphfae

Black patent VP!


----------



## jeshika

Nude Clichy!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Today, I'm wearing my Rosella watersnake flats


----------



## slimcouture

nude python bloody mary


----------



## Elsie87

Esoteri booties


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Turquoise suede fifi


----------



## LouboutinHottie

black patent ron ron for dinner


----------



## Elsie87

Morning: blue glittart VPs

Afternoon: nude patent Altadamas


----------



## minna_sc

Black/eggplant Mamimo 140
The laces just kept getting untied all the time (they're leather) as they have nearly every time I've worn them, which drives me crazy. So I finally decided, as I can slide my foot in and out without untieing the laces, to use some thin black thread around the knot to make them stay permanently tied (hard to explain, but I hope it made some sense) and it worked, yay!


----------



## stilly

Cork Pigalle 120s


----------



## beagly911

Nude patent VP's!  Yippie I'm back in my CL's for short periods of time!


----------



## kat99

Am wearing camel patent Decolletes today - photo from my blog


----------



## LouboutinHottie

amethyste suede ron rons


----------



## chloe speaks

Elsie87 said:


> Esoteri booties



^^love how these look. never seen them modeled - care to share model pics one of these days?? 

today, Me<----rouge patent biancas


----------



## shorty_

Burlina


----------



## Elsie87

chloe speaks said:


> ^^love how these look. never seen them modeled - *care to share model pics one of these days??*
> 
> today, Me<----rouge patent biancas


 

Sure thing! Here you go:

(old pictures though)


----------



## chloe speaks

^^Cute! love it w/ patent


----------



## katran26

Miss T. said:


> Great job!



aaawwww!!! thanks so much!!


----------



## beagly911

Nude patent VP's


----------



## LVoepink

Black Patent New Simples!


----------



## r6girl2005

My "new to me" Rouge Biancas!


----------



## archiegirl

r6girl2005 said:


> My "new to me" Rouge Biancas!




so jealous   rouge metal



to make up for it, i wore my rouge metal lady lynches


----------



## loubieloo

moshi_moshi said:


> desert python rosella flats again!


 
my shoe twin


----------



## beagly911

Nude patent vp's


----------



## needloub

I wore my black leather NP's for my 1st year anniversary yesterday!


----------



## chloe speaks

archiegirl said:


> so jealous   rouge metal
> 
> 
> 
> to make up for it, i wore my rouge metal lady lynches



^^^those are rare! may i ask you if you bought those from somewhere in europe?

:worthy: love lady lynch and cannot wear them

black spike pigalle flats


----------



## archiegirl

chloe speaks said:


> ^^^those are rare! may i ask you if you bought those from somewhere in europe?
> 
> :worthy: love lady lynch and cannot wear them
> 
> black spike pigalle flats




indeed they are rare...  and yes they were purchased in europe


you should try a pair...  you'd be amazed at how comfortable and easy to walk in they are


----------



## rdgldy

black suede simples


----------



## chloe speaks

archiegirl said:


> indeed they are rare...  and yes they were purchased in europe
> 
> 
> you should try a pair...  you'd be amazed at how comfortable and easy to walk in they are



I once passed on a pair on french eBay (although they were 1 size down from TTS)because I have owned a pair (went down 1/2 from CL TTS) and I could not do the pitch 

do you use any padding? or are you just born in heels LOL


----------



## r6girl2005

Blue Mago 140


----------



## GCGDanielle

Tanz Bibi in the lovely Vegas weather!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Lady Peeps


----------



## cts900

grey flannel NS for work yesterday


----------



## Elsie87

^Cute!

Candy flats today


----------



## chanel*liz

nude maggies!!


----------



## sobe2009

It's 81 F but was in the mood for brown suede gazolinas


----------



## LVoepink

Indigo Watersnake Bambou!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Purple suede Tinazata


----------



## yazziestarr

fuxia metallic square suede declics!


----------



## cts900

Elsie87 said:


> ^Cute!
> 
> Candy flats today



Thank you, sweetie.


----------



## rdgldy

cramberry miss boxe


----------



## archiegirl

chloe speaks said:


> I once passed on a pair on french eBay (although they were 1 size down from TTS)because I have owned a pair (went down 1/2 from CL TTS) and I could not do the pitch
> 
> do you use any padding? or are you just born in heels LOL




no padding...  but i wasn't blessed enough to be born in high heels.  guess we're just different


----------



## archiegirl

sobe2009 said:


> It's 81 F but was in the mood for brown suede gazolinas



i feel ya!  i've been dying to wear my OTKs, but my legs start sweating at the thought in this weather.  


so i just settled for grey quepi reci sandals


----------



## JetSetGo!

Black Nappa Morphing Pump &#8211; first wear!


----------



## beagly911

black patent decolzep - first outing.


----------



## GlammaGurl

yest I wore studded VPs, today patent black simples


----------



## Cityfashionista

3 Fibbia today.


----------



## Elsie87

black Esoteri booties


----------



## jamidee

I wish I got daily use out of my CLs, but I'm sporting flippy floppys. Walking around campus in 120mms isn't feasible.


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Pink Python Rolandos.


----------



## Elsie87

black Piros


----------



## Cityfashionista

Meneboot! My work horse!


----------



## chloe speaks

It's raining and I looked longingly at my Lady Peeps, but reached for my Merrell Waterproof Tetra Boots instead to tote my tot around NYC


----------



## rdgldy

pumpkin patent declozeps, silver speccio heels


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Declic 140s


----------



## AEGIS

sexy teacher!



cts900 said:


> grey flannel NS for work yesterday


----------



## cts900

AEGIS said:


> sexy teacher!



Thanks, love .


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> grey flannel NS for work yesterday



cts, gorgeous!


----------



## cts900

Jönathan;20234455 said:
			
		

> cts, gorgeous!



Huge hugs and kisses to you, sweetness .


----------



## Jönathan

cts900 said:


> Huge hugs and kisses to you, sweetness .




Thanks cts!

Looks like such a cute outfit!

Need to see that combo in the outfit thread!


----------



## cts900

Jönathan;20234473 said:
			
		

> Thanks cts!
> 
> Looks like such a cute outfit!
> 
> Need to see that combo in the outfit thread!



Okay.....the outfit photo cut off my shoes so I never posted it....but for you, anything .  Will do right now.


----------



## surlygirl

rdgldy said:


> pumpkin patent declozeps, silver speccio heels



love these!

wore black c'est moi booties yesterday and black patent biancas last night


----------



## beagly911

Nude patent new simples


----------



## GlammaGurl

black patent simples. cant get enough of these!


----------



## poppyseed

Cramberry Moulage booties


----------



## LVoepink

MBB in framboise - it was pink friday at work to raise money for breast cancer.


----------



## cts900

burgundy patent Yo Yo 85s


----------



## kikidots

It is still warm enough to wear sandals in so cal...so today my Barcelona Wedges


----------



## stilly

Black Lucifers Bows for casual Friday


----------



## surlygirl

cold & rainy last night ... black c'est moi booties again.


----------



## legaldiva

Camel suede Piros to dinner with my parents.


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Pigalle 120s to brunch today...I had to tip toe through the snow...


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Stilly, I love that you rocked your pigalles in the snow!! Awesome. I wore my Lady Daf crystal black  pythons last night to a Halloween party. I was such a mission for me not to get them wet.


----------



## Cityfashionista

My JS patchwork booties today.


----------



## rdgldy

para la cruz in grey suede


----------



## moshi_moshi

rdgldy said:


> para la cruz in grey suede


 


framboise patent simple 85s.... i should have worn boots... my feet are freezing!!! lol


----------



## JetSetGo!

White Hardwick Watersnake Declic 90s


----------



## Cityfashionista

Leopard Lady Derby.


----------



## cts900

goin' old school in black kid bruges


----------



## LVoepink

Black Patent New Simples


----------



## BattyBugs

Camel suede Belle booties.


----------



## rdgldy

mad marys, dark grey suede


----------



## PetitColibri

nude patent simple 100


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Anthracite hung ups. Soooo comfy!!


----------



## LVoepink

Watersnake Indigo Bambou


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

black suede alti boots


----------



## cts900

amethyste python lucido HP


----------



## rdgldy

brown glittart ronrons


----------



## erst96405

I wore my new delic caramel to my law school consultation feeling like a million bucks!


----------



## LVoepink

Black Patent New Simples


----------



## whimsic

Oyster Metallic Patent Prorata. They're my most wearable pair (90mm heel)


----------



## 9distelle

cts900 said:


> amethyste python lucido HP


They look stunning on you!!!


----------



## sharon100

Worn my Declic 120 today for work why i asked my self after lunch time as i felt my bunion joints screaming at me, the shoes i cant say no to even if they kill my feet.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Yesterday: Tortoise Patent Ron Ron
Today: Black/Black Yolanda Spike


----------



## anniethecat

cts900 said:


> amethyste python lucido HP


 
You are so lucky to be still wearing yours!  I had to put mone away a month ago!  Boo!


----------



## cts900

anniethecat said:


> You are so lucky to be still wearing yours!  I had to put mone away a month ago!  Boo!



Awww, thanks hun.  We had a rainstorm over the weekend and another coming Friday.  I am trying to soak in the sunshine for as long as it lasts! 



9distelle said:


> They look stunning on you!!!



That is so sweet.  Thank you. 

Black patent yoyo 85 today....the sun is still shining


----------



## Wordsworth

Black patent Pigalle flats to work today.


----------



## beagly911

WS Aqua VP's... I love my VP's


----------



## stilly

Cork Pigalle 120s


----------



## label24

dahlia silver phyton 120


----------



## DanieC

Black new simples!


----------



## frick&frack

tuesday: cork/suede VPs


----------



## cts900

grey metal patent ron ron 100s


----------



## label24

lady peep black patent leather


----------



## Flip88

label24 said:


> dahlia silver phyton 120



ooooh - very nice indeed!


----------



## rdgldy

really cute, old school peep toes-got them on ebay and they are awesome!!  I have no idea what the style name is though


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

cts900 said:


> grey metal patent ron ron 100s


 
 I love these.


----------



## BattyBugs

Black suede Madame Butterfly Pumps.


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Titis (with the red toe)


----------



## label24

Vicky boota 140


----------



## martinaa

Maggie anthracite


----------



## Wordsworth

Grey patent 90mm Declics to work today.


----------



## beagly911

Maroon patent Ploso Marro to run errands


----------



## label24

en passant 120 black patent


----------



## rdgldy

josephines


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Mad Marta with my new Balenciaga:


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Mad Marta with my new Balenciaga:


 
I love the red skinny jeans and Mad Martas!!!
You look amazing!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> I love the red skinny jeans and Mad Martas!!!
> You look amazing!!!



thanks Stilly!!! They're actually suede-like material and very comfy too


----------



## stilly

Black Lucifer Bow 120s


----------



## beagly911

Burgundy Ploso Marro...again :giggles:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Nude Patent Clichy Strass!


----------



## r6girl2005

Rouge Biancas at the office


----------



## label24

paola 120


----------



## missgiannina

Black sonietta flats


----------



## kat99

From my blog, patent Decolletes:


----------



## label24

lady peep nude patent


----------



## PetitColibri

studded VPs


----------



## moshi_moshi

framboise patent simple 85s


----------



## label24

declic red suede 140


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Monday: Nude Clichy Strass
Tuesday: Lady Lynch Zeppa Strass
Today: Pewter Scissor Girls


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

kat99 said:


> From my blog, patent Decolletes:


 
Such an inpiration!


----------



## BattyBugs

Amethyste suede Belle booties for shopping. Royal blue suede MBBs around the house to break myself into them.


----------



## rdgldy

citys


----------



## surlygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Monday: Nude Clichy Strass
> *Tuesday: Lady Lynch Zeppa Strass*
> Today: Pewter Scissor Girls



*swoon*


----------



## Miss_Q

Yesterday- Burgundy Glittart Ron Ron's


----------



## beagly911

Black calf New Hai


----------



## label24

alti bootie grey suede 160


----------



## BattyBugs

Wobbling around the house in my MBBs.


----------



## label24

lili 120 black phyton!


----------



## poptarts

Lucifer Bow. Hurts a little


----------



## cts900

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I love these.





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Monday: Nude Clichy Strass
> Tuesday: Lady Lynch Zeppa Strass
> Today: *Pewter Scissor Girls*



Thank you, sweet pea.  I get such a skip in my step whenever I know you have worn your SGs .


----------



## BattyBugs

Brown Cate Boots.


----------



## beagly911

Fuscia Eel Titi's...I think they are ready for their maiden voyage!


----------



## Doglover1610

Wore my grey flannel New Simples for the first time to work today!


----------



## label24

carnaval yellow 120 for a wedding


----------



## rdgldy

candy cane simples


----------



## BattyBugs

Navy suede Daffys for a short time.


----------



## stilly

poptarts said:


> Lucifer Bow. Hurts a little


 
These look gorgeous on you *poptarts*!!!
(mine took a few wearings before they were comfortable too)


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Pigalles on a day off


----------



## Doglover1610

YoYo 85's maiden voyage - at work!


----------



## r6girl2005

My trusty nude VPs


----------



## PetitColibri

marine simple


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Leopard Pony Clichy 120


----------



## lolitablue

My lovers, the Patent *Blue* and *Red* Tip Gabins!!!


----------



## label24

clichy 120 black phyton


----------



## Elsie87

Black patent Wallis 85


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Rolandos


----------



## PetitColibri

souffre decollete


----------



## label24

alti 160 nude


----------



## poptarts

stilly said:


> These look gorgeous on you *poptarts*!!!
> (mine took a few wearings before they were comfortable too)



Thank you stilly! It was mainly uncomfortable because the bow kept poking at my feet. You always look fabulous in Pigalles, gorgeous collection


----------



## surlygirl

black suede ginevra on thanksgiving


----------



## beagly911

black patent peniche for a quick 4 hours at work


----------



## aoqtpi

Black kid Ron Rons today in class


----------



## Bruja

Jem suede peep toe slingback


----------



## chloe speaks

Madame Buttefly booties! It's my birthday and I went out for dinner


----------



## amd_tan

chloe speaks said:


> Madame Buttefly booties! It's my birthday and I went out for dinner


Gorgeous shoes! Hope you had a blast and happy birthday!!


----------



## beagly911

aoqtpi said:


> Black kid Ron Rons today in class


 Love the shoe steath shoe pic!!! They look great!



chloe speaks said:


> Madame Buttefly booties! It's my birthday and I went out for dinner


Yeah, Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## label24

pigalle plato 140 nude patent


----------



## Luv n bags

Nude Lady Claudes.


----------



## cts900

black patent yoyos on wednesday and camel patent vps last night


----------



## stilly

Nude Pigalle 120s out for a work dinner


----------



## aoqtpi

Anthracite glitter Ron Rons last night


----------



## label24

gold metallic  phyton pigalle 120


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Lady Peeps


----------



## beagly911

Marron patent Ploso Marro


----------



## BattyBugs

Denim Rollerballs for running errands this afternoon, blue suede MBBs now.


----------



## rdgldy

lova pigalle wedges


----------



## wannaprada

Camel Rolando.


----------



## skislope15

Black c'est moi booties


----------



## PetitColibri

nude calf Miss Clichy


----------



## label24

cat woman black patent  140


----------



## BattyBugs

Denim Rollerballs again today.


----------



## Jönathan

I was going to wear my Mickael Flat Sneakers, but it's pouring down rain!


----------



## aoqtpi

Doing the most tedious assignment ever, so cheered myself up by slipping on my Toutenkaboucles


----------



## meltdown_ice

Macarena


----------



## beagly911

Black suede VP's


----------



## label24

alti boots 160


----------



## BattyBugs

Nude Woodstock VPs.


----------



## rdgldy

padrino booties


----------



## BattyBugs

Love Story boots.


----------



## beagly911

maroon patent ploso marro


----------



## aoqtpi

Piros


----------



## rdgldy

nude new decolts


----------



## beagly911

black patent peniche, on their maiden voyage to work!


----------



## label24

vicky bota 140 red suede


----------



## stilly

Purple Patent Pigalle 120s


----------



## label24

Pigalle Pollock 120!!! Finally!!! yuuuuuuuuuppieeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Miss T.

label24 said:


> Pigalle Pollock 120!!! Finally!!! yuuuuuuuuuppieeeeeeee!!!!



Lucky you! Will you post pics?


----------



## Miss T.

Black jazz Decolletes.


----------



## PetitColibri

cranberry 1.000 cordes


----------



## beagly911

Nude patent VP's


----------



## rdgldy

black suede donjons, gold studs


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> Pigalle Pollock 120!!! Finally!!! yuuuuuuuuuppieeeeeeee!!!!


 

*label* - Please take some pics of these for us. We'd love to see them!!!
I have them on back order.


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Rolandos


----------



## label24

I´m preparing  the pictures of all my pigalles....please waiting



stilly said:


> *label* - Please take some pics of these for us. We'd love to see them!!!
> I have them on back order.


----------



## beagly911

Aqua watersnake VP's


----------



## rdgldy

blue jean ostrich ronrons


----------



## stilly

Black Python Twistochat 120s


----------



## FlipDiver

Denim spike Pigalle


----------



## BattyBugs

Blue denim Rollerball.


----------



## Elsie87

Esoteri booties


----------



## rdgldy

cramberry miss boxe


----------



## beagly911

Black patent decolzep


----------



## label24

Declic 140 black phyton


----------



## xCookiedoughx

osyter new simple


----------



## Elsie87

Nude patent Proratas


----------



## stilly

Cork Pigalle 120s


----------



## Racine

Black Kid Pigalle 140s
Size 41.5
Still breaking them in.


----------



## stilly

Nude Plato 140s


----------



## label24

Highness black patent 160


----------



## surlygirl

wed: black patent bianca
fri: black suede ginerva


----------



## cts900

rastas for lunch and black patent yo yos for dinner


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Lady Peeps


----------



## Luv n bags

Black Babel Boots.


----------



## cts900

chocolate brown ron rons


----------



## stilly

Bibis with some skinny jeans


----------



## jancedtif

Last night Archidiscos


----------



## phiphi

amethyste suede new simples


----------



## rdgldy

jancedtif said:


> Last night Archidiscos


----------



## jancedtif

rdgldy said:


>


----------



## FlipDiver

Wore my Egoutinas to Santacon NYC


----------



## PetitColibri

Woodstock Biancas 140


----------



## Cityfashionista

FlipDiver said:
			
		

> Wore my Egoutinas to Santacon NYC



You were at Santacon in NYC & we didn't meet? :cry:

Did you dress up?


----------



## Cityfashionista

I thought I was wearing my ambertinas today but I mistakenly brought with Nero work 1 ambertina & 1 drap? Anyway I'm stuck in my Dior sneakers. 

This weekend I wore meneboot (as always) 4A & grey lady derby.


----------



## label24

bye bye


----------



## Cityfashionista

Blue WS Dafs!


----------



## legaldiva

Turtle patent decolletes


----------



## FlipDiver

Cityfashionista said:


> You were at Santacon in NYC & we didn't meet? :cry:
> 
> Did you dress up?



Oh no, J! Did you do it too? I thought for sure I would have spotted you among the 16,000+ Santacon revelers!  I did dress up! Check out my pics on my FB


----------



## lolitablue

<------------------------------Pony Luxor with Wine Red Patent Heel and Tip VPs!!!! 
This pair makes me so happy!!


----------



## FlipDiver

Cityfashionista said:


> You were at Santacon in NYC & we didn't meet? :cry:
> 
> Did you dress up?





FlipDiver said:


> Oh no, J! Did you do it too? I thought for sure I would have spotted you among the 16,000+ Santacon revelers!  I did dress up! Check out my pics on my FB



I posted a pic in the outfits thread  http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...r-cl-outfit-pics-667529-575.html#post20544502


----------



## stilly

Burgandy Pigalle 120s


----------



## Cityfashionista

FlipDiver said:


> I posted a pic in the outfits thread  http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...r-cl-outfit-pics-667529-575.html#post20544502



I didn't dress but if I had known you were coming to NYC & dressing I would've tagged along & dressed up too.

Next time let me know when you're here. I'd love to meet up. 

You look stunning but you could wear a paper bag & look gorgeous!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Pink suede Dafs


----------



## label24

zermadame 120 ostrich black


----------



## beagly911

Black suede VP's


----------



## samina

Purple laminito Ron rons - my go to pair for work!


----------



## stilly

Nude Bananas


----------



## Elsie87

goa lamé Simples


----------



## label24

nude pigalle 120


----------



## BougieBoo

Black Patent Burlina! First time out and so far, very comfy!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

meneboot


----------



## FlipDiver

Cityfashionista said:
			
		

> I didn't dress but if I had known you were coming to NYC & dressing I would've tagged along & dressed up too.
> 
> Next time let me know when you're here. I'd love to meet up.
> 
> You look stunning but you could wear a paper bag & look gorgeous!



Thanks sweetie, def next time! I need a shopping buddy whenever I'm in the city!


----------



## Cityfashionista

FlipDiver said:


> Thanks sweetie, def next time! I need a shopping buddy whenever I'm in the city!



You know you have 1!


----------



## airina666

*Ron Ron 85 black patent* + jeans + blouse = FriYAY at work


----------



## rdgldy

black leather scissor girls


----------



## stilly

Nude Plato 140s despite the rain...


----------



## Nolia

*Nude Suede/Patent Maggies 160mm*


----------



## aoqtpi

Nolia said:


> *Nude Suede/Patent Maggies 160mm*



SO pretty, *Y*!


----------



## Nolia

aoqtpi said:


> SO pretty, *Y*!



Thank you~ I wish you were here today!!! We missed you!


----------



## BattyBugs

Yes, we did miss you, L. Love Story suede boots for the get-together yesterday.


----------



## stilly

Pigalle Pollacks


----------



## chanel*liz

anthracite eel lady peep (sale score!)


----------



## glamourbag

Silver Specchio Spike Alti 160s for appointment at the spa...


----------



## wannaprada

Kid leather Camel Rolando


----------



## Luv n bags

Botta boots in Camel.


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Pigalles


----------



## chloe speaks

Black Suede *Bibis*


----------



## cts900

grey metal patent ron rons yesterday


----------



## floriade

red eel decollette


----------



## jeshika

leopard belle booties!


----------



## wannaprada

Black Luly's


----------



## jancedtif

cts900 said:


> grey metal patent ron rons yesterday



Dying!


----------



## FlipDiver

black Mago


----------



## NicoleV1987

Maiden voyage of my Saphir Strass Lady Peeps


----------



## martinaa

Anthracite Maggie


----------



## cts900

jancedtif said:


> Dying!


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

Lady Peep Anthracite Eel


----------



## FlipDiver

tortoise patent Decollete


----------



## rdgldy

black satin robocopinos, then
red pony lady paige (painful, but gorgeous)


----------



## AEGIS

maiden voyage of black patent 120mm new simple


----------



## label24

carnaval nodo 120


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

I'm wearing my Rosella watersnake flats!


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

hot pink watersnake Altadama


----------



## chilecorona

Nude patent new simples


----------



## Ayala

Black spike pigalle flats yesterday


----------



## Stephanie***

Out for christmas dinner with the family!


----------



## beagly911

Black patent Peniche


----------



## CocoB

Africa suede harletty boot.


----------



## angelcove

Black leather Bianca botte


----------



## cts900

olive suede lady gres yesterday...oh, how I miss my *elfgirl*...


----------



## Felicious

At work breaking in my Maggies for new years eve  They are starting to be fairly comfy after 5 days of wear.


----------



## samina

Tan ZIP 120 platform wide strapy heels


----------



## LVoepink

breaking in my vicky 120 booties


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

Red eel Ron Ron


----------



## frick&frack

patent yo yo 85s


----------



## cts900

^^ME TOO!!! Black patent for me...


----------



## stilly

Felicious said:


> At work breaking in my Maggies for new years eve  They are starting to be fairly comfy after 5 days of wear.


 
These look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Rolandos


----------



## jenniferb07

aoqtpi said:


> Nude patent VPs



 I am dying for some!


----------



## jenniferb07

Black patent Decollete


----------



## zabu83

just black pumps


----------



## zabu83

now im wearing maggie 140mm,


----------



## LVoepink

breaking in vicky 120 booties again!


----------



## label24

vicky botta 140 grey suede


----------



## cts900

black patent graffiti flats


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

Black kid NP


----------



## BattyBugs

Cate boots to the rodeo last night.


----------



## jeshika

Python carnival pigalle 100 to see Wicked!


----------



## balletgirl

Simple in black! : )


----------



## archygirl

Currently, none. However tonight I will be sporting my new Glitter Pigalle 100 for NYE!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Mervillon over jeans. Later, Pigalle glitter or Zipito with Halston dress.


----------



## heychar

Brown Kid Alti 140s so comfy


----------



## chanel*liz

lady peep gold spikes


----------



## cts900

jeshika said:


> Python carnival pigalle 100 to see Wicked!



Soooooo jelly!!!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

black patent castallanas


----------



## rdgldy

Black patent castallanas with Lanvin purse...


----------



## mal

^^Tres chic, my dear! Happy New Year!
Black Suede Trotinette 120


----------



## Doglover1610

Brought in 2012 wearing my black patent YoYo 85


----------



## chloe speaks

rdgldy said:


> Black patent castallanas with Lanvin purse...



soooo cute, this pic! love the pairing too.


Brought in 2012 wearing Lady Peeps Black Patent w/ red tips!


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Pigalle 120s


----------



## rdgldy

thank you, *mal* and* chloe*!
*mal,* such a cool shot of your trotinettes!


----------



## indi3r4

had my black candy flats for brunch earlier today..


----------



## Cityfashionista

I'm wearing my Filter pump today!


----------



## Weirdlo23

Wore blue mago to work..


----------



## rdgldy

^they look great!


----------



## stilly

Weirdlo23 said:


> Wore blue mago to work..


 
These are so pretty on you!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Fetichas to work today


----------



## samina

Breaking in my patent pigalles 100 with socks and using heat from the hairdryer lol


----------



## Cityfashionista

Blue Metallip


----------



## beagly911

Red patent Ploso Marro


----------



## BattyBugs

Love Story boots to run errands (yesterday).


----------



## samina

Hi Ladies - I couldn't find the CL Action Shot thread so am posting here...my latest addition to the family!


----------



## stilly

samina said:


> Hi Ladies - I couldn't find the CL Action Shot thread so am posting here...my latest addition to the family!
> 
> View attachment 1557526
> 
> View attachment 1557525


 
They look fantastic on you!!!


----------



## stilly

Nude Plato Pigalles


----------



## samina

Thanks Stilly!!! 
Today I wore both pigalles 100 and patent nude simples
Both of which are sadly too small no amount of stretching will help


----------



## stilly

Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120s to lunch today


----------



## BattyBugs

Indigo Suede New Peanut.


----------



## rdgldy

stilly said:


> navy ostrich pigalle 120s to lunch today


  wow!!!!


----------



## chloe speaks

Pigalle Spike Flats in a grubby cab heading home


----------



## Hipployta

Jenny Sling in Glitter York


----------



## sophinette007

Black Suede new declic!


----------



## indi3r4

My trusty fifi for church this morning


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Rolandos


----------



## rdgldy

Padrino booties to visit DH in the hospital


----------



## frick&frack

black patent/animal print sabotage


----------



## PetitColibri

tourterelle Lady Derby


----------



## Cityfashionista

Blue & gold Yolanda Spikes


----------



## r6girl2005

Black Mago 140


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Rosella nude watersnake flats


----------



## FlipDiver

black Lastic booties


----------



## jeshika

Black Maggie 140!


----------



## shontel

Twistochat (my good ole faitful office shoes)


----------



## ticki

I've got on my Pigalle Plato in black patent today.  Had the red rubber soles put on them and I just got them back from the shoe repair place yesterday.


----------



## FlipDiver

black Mago


----------



## stilly

Black Python Twistochat 120s


----------



## cts900

indi3r4 said:


> My trusty fifi for church this morning



I love this.


----------



## beagly911

Lapono booties(and sweats...try to stretch the toe box hehe)


----------



## Cityfashionista

Harletty


----------



## cts900

first outing of black patent AD 100s


----------



## AEGIS

Cityfashionista said:


> Harletty




jealous!


----------



## surlygirl

Cityfashionista said:


> Harletty





AEGIS said:


> jealous!



+1 

wednesday: black c'est moi booties (poor babies. they have been so good to me over the years!)

friday: black suede orlans (see above. lol.)


----------



## Hipployta

Black Suede Bibi...thinking about taking my Clou Noued 150s out for a spin tonight. I don't change outfits...just shoes


----------



## shontel

Perfect! Especially since the temperature dropped a little in Miami today. 



Hipployta said:


> Black Suede Bibi...thinking about taking my Clou Noued 150s out for a spin tonight. I don't change outfits...just shoes


----------



## Hipployta

shontel said:


> Perfect! Especially since the temperature dropped a little in Miami today.



The temperature drop is partially why I put on the Bibis...I was supposed to be doing volunteer usher duty at the Arsht Center and Bibis are my sensible shoes


----------



## label24

vicky jane 140 black suede


----------



## BattyBugs

Blue Denim Rollerballs


----------



## Hipployta

MBB black leather...didn't really go with the outfit but I felt like wearing them


----------



## PetitColibri

Lillian pink patent


----------



## AEGIS

Friday: metallic turquoise declic
Saturday: tobacco maggie
Today: black spike pigalle flats


----------



## samina

At work: nude jazz Ron Ron 100!
Shopping after work tried on: patent black simple 100
Black kid Pigalle 100, piou piou python carnival 85
And then the patent simples 100 again


----------



## Cityfashionista

surlygirl said:


> +1
> 
> wednesday: black c'est moi booties (poor babies. they have been so good to me over the years!)
> 
> friday: black suede orlans (see above. lol.)


----------



## Cityfashionista

AEGIS said:


> jealous!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Leopard Maggies


----------



## cts900

nude simple 100


----------



## AEGIS

100mm python simple


----------



## PetitColibri

simple 100 nude patent


----------



## Oldie_Pang

Today, I have my simple pump 85 in black patent with me.


----------



## whimsic

I finally took my Leopard Metalipps out! I tell you, they are definitely NOT made for walking.


----------



## rdgldy

blue glittart simples


----------



## stilly

Cork Pigalle 120s for a night out in FL


----------



## thithi

grey flannel rosellas... my everyday work shoe!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

thithi said:


> grey flannel rosellas... my everyday work shoe!


Black kid 120 Fetisha =)


----------



## martinaa

Bianca camel


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

carlinha said:


> my beloved Daffs last night


Sexy!!


----------



## AEGIS

last night antha maggies


----------



## samina

Green suede Ron Ron 85


----------



## stilly

Nude Patent Pigalles


----------



## shontel

Sitting on couch with socks on and my Lady Peep 150s (trying to stretch the toe box). :giggles:


----------



## Elsie87

Yesterday: black Esoteri booties


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Jessica boots


----------



## Elsie87

Black Piros boots


----------



## frick&frack

last night: black/purple evita


----------



## surlygirl

black patent bianca last night


----------



## Tarhls

Electric blue Lapono booties


----------



## PetitColibri

beige bye bye 160


----------



## missgiannina

graine daffodile


----------



## cts900

surlygirl said:


> black patent bianca last night


----------



## stilly

Declic 140s


----------



## AEGIS

does it count if i just wear them while studying?

pink patent rolandos


----------



## FlipDiver

AEGIS said:


> does it count if i just wear them while studying?
> 
> pink patent rolandos



Totes counts!


----------



## FlipDiver

black mago 140, with black Tahari asymmetrical neck sheath dress w/cream pinstripes


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

biege patent very prive 120


----------



## Elsie87

AEGIS said:


> does it count if i just wear them while studying?
> 
> pink patent rolandos


 
Hell yeah!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Yesterday Meneboot & today black suede Egoutina. 

Meneboot gets a much deserved break now.


----------



## samina

Black patent simples


----------



## poppyseed

astraqueens to the office today!


----------



## r6girl2005

Nude VPs


----------



## rdgldy

purple laminato ronrons


----------



## shontel

black suede ron rons


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Rolandes to work


----------



## BougieBoo

New houndstooth 1en8's! Love this style and now I neeeeed the chantilly lace version!!


----------



## stilly

Blue Leopard Pigalle 120s for work


----------



## shontel

black suede ron rons again


----------



## beagly911

Black Patent Peniche 140


----------



## samina

Purple laminato Ron rons


----------



## rdgldy

arielle clou


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Indigo Maggies


----------



## BattyBugs

Blue Almerias


----------



## surlygirl

mon - black suede orlan
tue - black patent bianca
wed - rest. 
thu - black patent bianca
fri - black c'est moi


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Pigalle 120s


----------



## rdgldy

surlygirl said:
			
		

> mon - black suede orlan
> tue - black patent bianca
> wed - rest.
> thu - black patent bianca
> fri - black c'est moi



I love the rest day in between!


----------



## rock_girl

Studded VPs


----------



## maggiesze1

Black glitter Gloria pump


----------



## FlipDiver

Black patent Dahlia booties


----------



## stilly

Nude Crosspigas


----------



## r6girl2005

Black/black spiked Lady Peeps (noticed today one spike was broken and another loose)

Grrr


----------



## bprimuslevy

Miss Boxe 100 in Africa suede.


----------



## heychar

r6girl2005 said:


> Black/black spiked Lady Peeps (noticed today one spike was broken and another loose)
> 
> Grrr



Love them pics please! And sorry about the spikes can they be repaired?


----------



## r6girl2005

Clear your PMs girl! 



heychar said:


> Love them pics please! And sorry about the spikes can they be repaired?


----------



## beagly911

Teal patent New Simple


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Bianca Slingbacks to work


----------



## FlipDiver

Black Lucifer Bows


----------



## Stina Lee

Nude Patent Prorata's!


----------



## GCGDanielle

tanz bibi today


----------



## rdgldy

cramberry miss boxe


----------



## stilly

Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120s


----------



## SassySarah

It was a nice 50 degree day here and I was dying to not wear socks.  My work horse black patent Miss Boxe and got compliments!


----------



## shontel

Nude Elisas in the office.


----------



## rdgldy

super t's


----------



## r6girl2005

Black 140 Magos, Black/black spike Lady Peeps and Hot Pink Biancas all in one day!


----------



## beagly911

Purple suede scissor girls, maiden voyage


----------



## Stina Lee

Wearing my nude patent prorata's again! Trying to break the toe box in!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Monday & Tuesday Eguotina, Yesterday Black Lady Daf & today Saba WS Lady Daf.


----------



## seakazoo

I just got my first pair of CLs yesterday so today I'm working out of the house and breaking in my patent nude Lady Peeps.


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

New here. Today's shoes are the Daffodile "Brodee." They are surprisingly comfortable. I have only been wearing them for about two hours. Hope you all are having a fashionably fun day!


----------



## surlygirl

rdgldy said:


> super t's


 
love this style! I know you looked fab as usual. 



r6girl2005 said:


> Black 140 Magos, Black/black spike Lady Peeps and Hot Pink Biancas all in one day!


 
that's quite impressive! love the variety, too. 



Cityfashionista said:


> Monday & Tuesday Eguotina, Yesterday Black Lady Daf & today Saba WS Lady Daf.


 
also, very impressive! i need some daf in my life. 

city - have you found the egoutina to stretch out in the calf area at all? i have towels stuffed in my boots to try to stretch them out a little, but am wondering if i would have better luck with just wearing them.


----------



## surlygirl

BirkinsNShoes said:


> New here. Today's shoes are the Daffodile "Brodee." They are surprisingly comfortable. I have only been wearing them for about two hours. Hope you all are having a fashionably fun day!


 
welcome and wow ... the daff brodee is quite the shoe!


----------



## Cityfashionista

surlygirl said:


> love this style! I know you looked fab as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> that's quite impressive! love the variety, too.
> 
> 
> 
> also, very impressive! i need some daf in my life.
> 
> city - have you found the egoutina to stretch out in the calf area at all? i have towels stuffed in my boots to try to stretch them out a little, but am wondering if i would have better luck with just wearing them.




I don't have a problem with them. In fact I can put my jeans in them which is cool.

The only problem I have with them is after wearing them standing for hours my feet hurt but that's probably because I'm lazy. 

If they aren't uncomfortable I would just wear them but if they're too uncomfortable maybe have them stretched? good luck.


----------



## beagly911

Teal patent New Simple


----------



## surlygirl

Cityfashionista said:


> I don't have a problem with them. In fact I can put my jeans in them which is cool.
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem I have with them is after wearing them standing for hours my feet hurt but that's probably because I'm lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> If they aren't uncomfortable I would just wear them but if they're too uncomfortable maybe have them stretched? good luck.



thanks, city. they are not uncomfortable. it's just my mutant calves from years of cheerleading! lol.

I can fit jeans into my ginerva, but not my bourge and not my egoutina. <insert surly sad face here> my legs look like chicken legs ... tiny ankles, shapely calves and, ummm, thighs. :shame:

I'll wear them with leggings and tights and see how it goes. thanks for the intel!


----------



## missgiannina

blue mago


----------



## surlygirl

black somewhere yesterday and today.


----------



## Cityfashionista

surlygirl said:


> thanks, city. they are not uncomfortable. it's just my mutant calves from years of cheerleading! lol.
> 
> I can fit jeans into my ginerva, but not my bourge and not my egoutina. <insert surly sad face here> my legs look like chicken legs ... tiny ankles, shapely calves and, ummm, thighs. :shame:
> 
> I'll wear them with leggings and tights and see how it goes. thanks for the intel!



No problem. I'm sure you look great!


----------



## stilly

Leopard Lova 120s


----------



## rdgldy

thank you, sweet surly!!!
I know the feeling with CL boots-today I wore my donjons with leggings.  I can't even attempt to tuck in jeans!!!!


----------



## daisy2418

rdgldy said:


> thank you, sweet surly!!!
> I know the feeling with CL boots-today I wore my donjons with leggings.  I can't even attempt to tuck in jeans!!!!



love, love, love the donjons!!


----------



## indypup

^Me too!  

In keeping with the boot trend, I'm wearing my new-to-me tobacco suede Babels... trying to decide if I should keep or not.


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

Shoe of the moment: Intern Flat.


----------



## Luv n bags

Marine patent Lady Claudes.


----------



## legaldiva

Light beige suede Piros ... my sassy Friday boots.


----------



## GCGDanielle

UV suede greissimo


----------



## GCGDanielle

^ Exhibit A.  Forgot to attach!


----------



## AEGIS

Out wearing pink rolondos and theyre killing me!


----------



## surlygirl

indypup said:


> ^Me too!
> 
> In keeping with the boot trend, I'm wearing my new-to-me tobacco suede Babels... trying to decide if I should keep or not.



i say keep, but what's giving you pause?



BirkinsNShoes said:


> Shoe of the moment: Intern Flat.



cool flats! velvet and spikes! 



rdgldy said:


> thank you, sweet surly!!!
> I know the feeling with CL boots-today I wore my donjons with leggings.  I can't even attempt to tuck in jeans!!!!



I am going to try leggings then jeggings then skinnies! 



legaldiva said:


> Light beige suede Piros ... my sassy Friday boots.



I love sassy Friday boots!!!  



AEGIS said:


> Out wearing pink rolondos and theyre killing me!



hope you made it, *Aegis*!

Last night, I wore my black suede Ginevra boots with leggings. For some reason, they were really squeaky!


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

surlygirl said:


> i say keep, but what's giving you pause?
> 
> 
> 
> cool flats! velvet and spikes!
> 
> 
> Thank you, doll! They were super comfy.


----------



## cts900

i was able to wear my espadrilles today...felt like summer outside


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

Shoes: Lipspikes Ankle Boot
Jacket: Helmut Lang
Shirt: Zara (love High St.)
Pants/Leggings: McQueen


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

Clearer shot of the LipSpikes.


----------



## shontel

You look hot! Great pic! 


BirkinsNShoes said:


> Shoes: Lipspikes Ankle Boot
> Jacket: Helmut Lang
> Shirt: Zara (love High St.)
> Pants/Leggings: McQueen


----------



## AEGIS

surlygirl said:


> hope you made it, *Aegis*!
> 
> Last night, I wore my black suede Ginevra boots with leggings. For some reason, they were really squeaky!




girl i gave up. i could not walk the last two DC blocks and like a dummy i forgot to pack my back up flats


----------



## elleestbelle

patent new simples in nude


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

Toundras.


----------



## beagly911

Black suede VP's


----------



## mishybelle

black nappa Simple 85


----------



## chloe speaks

black suede Bibis


----------



## rdgldy

pumpkin patent declozeps


----------



## jancedtif

^lovely!


----------



## Koala974

BirkinsNShoes, your class is held, I love your jacket, so sexy


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

Koala974 said:


> BirkinsNShoes, your class is held, I love your jacket, so sexy



Thank you!


----------



## surlygirl

AEGIS said:


> girl i gave up. i could not walk the last two DC blocks and like a dummy i forgot to pack my back up flats


 
that's the worst feeling, right? hopefully you had someone to fetch the car ... these dc streets are not CL-friendly!

when i'm with friends that don't really wear heels, they always want to park blocks away or bar hop between places that are not immediately adjacent ... i think that's why i tend to wear my workhorse shoes so much more than my interesting pairs. you never know when you'll be walking around on the uneven, broken concrete streets of the district. 

and today i am wearing my black c'est moi booties which really need to be put out to pasture. is there a CL pasture where old shoes can go and live out their final days?!


----------



## AEGIS

surlygirl said:


> that's the worst feeling, right? hopefully you had someone to fetch the car ... these dc streets are not CL-friendly!
> 
> when i'm with friends that don't really wear heels, they always want to park blocks away or bar hop between places that are not immediately adjacent ... i think that's why i tend to wear my workhorse shoes so much more than my interesting pairs. you never know when you'll be walking around on the uneven, broken concrete streets of the district.
> 
> and today i am wearing my black c'est moi booties which really need to be put out to pasture. is there a CL pasture where old shoes can go and live out their final days?!




that's why i usually bring flipflops.

the offending shoes


----------



## weibaobai

From my blog...


----------



## LexLV

Black patent pigalle plato (please ignore my "second closet" of work shoes/flats under my desk:shame


----------



## beagly911

Maroon patent Ploso Marro


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

weibaobai said:
			
		

> From my blog...



What a great look!


----------



## NANI1972

First outing of Joli Dune, break in required! Lol


----------



## stilly

Purple Pigalle 120s


----------



## stilly

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...


 
I love this outfit!!!
Nude Platos !!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks!  I like them bc they help make my legs look longer!



stilly said:


> I love this outfit!!!
> Nude Platos !!!


----------



## FlipDiver

black Mago


----------



## AEGIS

cognac harletty


----------



## needloub

black greasepaint Balacorta's


----------



## samina

Black kid pigalles last night


----------



## Luv n bags

I will break out my black suede Tuba boots todau.


----------



## surlygirl

black c'est moi last night ... they take a licking and keep on ticking! lol.


----------



## beagly911

Red patent Simple


----------



## FlipDiver

Black Egoutinas w/silver spikes


----------



## Justyni3

Black lace Ronda Dina 140. Uber comfy!


----------



## LexLV

Yesterday, black kid biancas with my new LV leopard stole


----------



## FlipDiver

spiked denim pigalle


----------



## stilly

LexLV said:


> Yesterday, black kid biancas with my new LV leopard stole


 
These look amazing on you!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Alti 160s


----------



## Doglover1610

Purple patent Ron Rons made their maiden voyage today!


----------



## LexLV

stilly said:


> These look amazing on you!!!


 Thanks Stilly


----------



## shontel

Yes! Two days in a row! Thank goodness for cool weather!


----------



## lolitablue

Black Simples!!!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

My signed hot pink pigalle plato for Valentine's dinner tonight...


----------



## Stina Lee

Wearing my black patent simple 100's today!


----------



## sophinette007

Tonight my black Lady Peep!


----------



## beagly911

Red patent simples


----------



## surlygirl

black patent bianca last night. i tend to wear these a lot more lately.


----------



## samina

Today - Emerald Green Ron Rons
Tried on in the shop - Yolanda, maggie (gold glitter), red simples, mandarin red simples,
New Declics Red patent 120, New Declics Mandarin Red suede...
Came home and doing the sock trick on Mandarin Red Piou Piou!


----------



## stilly

Bianca Slingbacks


----------



## FlipDiver

tortoise patent Decollete


----------



## needloub

python Declics


----------



## samina

Stretching out mandarin red piou piou


----------



## weibaobai

From my blog...


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

weibaobai said:
			
		

> From my blog...



So cute!


----------



## beagly911

Teal patent New Simple


----------



## FlipDiver

black Lucifer Bow


----------



## NANI1972

Black Spike Pigalle 100.


----------



## samina

Green Ron rons


----------



## stilly

Black Daffs


----------



## indi3r4

wore my leopard maggie last night dancing for about 5 hrs!


----------



## chloe speaks

indi3r4 said:


> wore my leopard maggie last night dancing for about 5 hrs!


:worthy:^^^^ five hours woohoo!

today, it's raining! so, a casual brunch with Flat Piggies, spiked.


----------



## beagly911

Purple Scissor Girl!  I love them!!!


----------



## AEGIS

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...




your dogs shoes are adorable!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks!  It's crazy, but she loves them.  She runs all over the place with them!





AEGIS said:


> your dogs shoes are adorable!


----------



## LVoepink

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...


 Love the pigalle plato, your dog's booties are sooo cute!


----------



## gymangel812

ostrich bibi... self note: these are def. car to restaurant shoes. i walked around the mall for like 15 mins and was dying. boy i'm glad i didn't pay full price.


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you LVoepink!!




LVoepink said:


> Love the pigalle plato, your dog's booties are sooo cute!


----------



## PetitColibri

souffre decollete


----------



## beagly911

Purple suede Rolando's, only made it 2 hours but the toe box is feeling better!


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Rolandos


----------



## label24

vicky jane nude 140


----------



## surlygirl

yesterday - black c'est moi
today - black somewhere


----------



## stilly

Nude Pigalle Plato 140s


----------



## beagly911

Nude VP's


----------



## jamidee

Ns fuxia python


----------



## samina

Yesterday mandarin red Piou Piou


----------



## rock_girl

Alba calf laminato VPs


----------



## chloe speaks

Yesterday: coral/black Gazelles
Last night: Lady Peep black w/ red tip (patent)


----------



## lolitablue

My beloved Tan City Girls!!!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ love the city girls, *lo*! gimme. lol. 

black c'est moi booties. again. this pair was so painful and disrespectful of my feelings when i first got them, but now we're like bffs!


----------



## lolitablue

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ love the city girls, *lo*! gimme. lol.
> 
> black c'est moi booties. again. this pair was so painful and disrespectful of my feelings when i first got them, but now we're like bffs!


 
Surlyyyy: how are you?
Like how you see them C'est Mois now!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Pigalle 120s...my old standby...


----------



## amd_tan

Burgundy New Simples


----------



## chloe speaks

lolitablue said:


> My beloved Tan City Girls!!!


^^oh i am jealous you live in florida! i finally found my HG tan city girls (we're shoe twins) and it's not been warm enough to wear them yet in NYC


----------



## lolitablue

chloe speaks said:


> ^^oh i am jealous you live in florida! i finally found my HG tan city girls (we're shoe twins) and it's not been warm enough to wear them yet in NYC


 
Aren't they the best?? Yay for tweenies!! I love them and get so many sweet comments every time I wear them!! A funny story behind them, too!!! The Seller was a Basketball Wife and her ex (NBA) husband works out in my gym and I am so tempted to tell him that he bought them (originally).


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ lol, *lo*!

black moulage w/wood platform.


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Lady Peep Slingbacks


----------



## chloe speaks

lolitablue said:


> Aren't they the best?? Yay for tweenies!! I love them and get so many sweet comments every time I wear them!! A funny story behind them, too!!! The Seller was a Basketball Wife and her ex (NBA) husband works out in my gym and I am so tempted to tell him that he bought them (originally).



wait...has he ever commented on your City Girls when you wore them??!!!  that would definitely be hard NOT to say something.


----------



## AEGIS

black patent new simples


----------



## PetitColibri

black c'est moi


----------



## samina

Black kid Pigalles 100 breaking in very nicely!


----------



## label24

asteroid black patent 160


----------



## jamidee

Patent decollete black


----------



## jamidee

label24 said:
			
		

> asteroid black patent 160



Wow !! Get em girl


----------



## PetitColibri

black c'est moi again


----------



## beagly911

Nude patent New Simple


----------



## Jönathan

Cognac Rantus Sneakers


----------



## lolitablue

Nude Lace VPs!!


----------



## beagly911

Teal patent New Simples


----------



## r6girl2005

My trusty black patent Simple 85


----------



## AEGIS

python new simples


----------



## floridasun8

Camel Decolletes.  These darn shoes always hurt my feet after a few hours but I have been neglecting them, so I'm going to suffer through it today.  The things we do for fashion!  LOL


----------



## surlygirl

black c'est moi ... although it's nice today, so i wish i had grabbed a different pair.


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Rolandes


----------



## skislope15

surlygirl said:


> black c'est moi ... although it's nice today, so i wish i had grabbed a different pair.





PetitColibri said:


> black c'est moi again



Me too! Love these


----------



## PetitColibri

turquoise ron ron


----------



## LexLV

Yesterday, black patent no barres


----------



## martinaa

Hot Pink Bianca


----------



## surlygirl

black patent bianca ... with the bummiest outfit ever. lol.


----------



## chloe speaks

surlygirl said:


> black patent bianca ... with the bummiest outfit ever. lol.



^^^CLs elevate any outfit to un-bummy IMO! 

me, last night, _hardcore_...*VP spikes* in 40 degree weather and the rain! (actually it rained while i was in the restaurant but i had to walk home in the wet)


----------



## AEGIS

camel patent ron rons


----------



## samina

Tiger décolleté - been meaning to pull these out to wear but they need stretching in the toe box. Doing the sock trick on these babies


----------



## samina




----------



## stilly

Yellow Neon Pigalle 120s (I'm trying to break them in...)


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you Sadefinds!



SadeFinds said:


> Loooooove the shoes!


----------



## chloe speaks

Leopard Pigalle Flats (w/leopard wrap style dress and black leggings)

aren't all 40+ ladies supposed to wear head to toe leopard LOL


----------



## surlygirl

chloe speaks said:


> ^^^CLs elevate any outfit to un-bummy IMO!
> 
> me, last night, _hardcore_...*VP spikes* in 40 degree weather and the rain! (actually it rained while i was in the restaurant but i had to walk home in the wet)



I agree! And love the spikes.



samina said:


> Tiger décolleté - been meaning to pull these out to wear but they need stretching in the toe box. Doing the sock trick on these babies



Love these ... my niece has mine, and I can't wait to get them back!


----------



## Star1231

Rouge biancas out to dinner w/DH, DS and brother.


----------



## PetitColibri

nude beauty


----------



## weibaobai

from my blog...


----------



## Stina Lee

weibaobai said:


> from my blog...



Great outfit!! You have amazing style!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Stina Lee, Thank you so much!



Stina Lee said:


> Great outfit!! You have amazing style!


----------



## Stina Lee

weibaobai said:


> Hi Stina Lee, Thank you so much!



You're very welcome. Your blog just seriously inspired me to shop today! Wish me luck!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

weibaobai said:
			
		

> from my blog...



You look great


----------



## stilly

Python Twistochat 120s to work today


----------



## surlygirl

black suede orlan


----------



## stilly

Nude Pigalle Plato 140s


----------



## Elsie87

Peacock patent Pigalles


----------



## NANI1972

Pumice Lucifer Bow 100


----------



## anniethecat

NANI1972 said:


> Pumice Lucifer Bow 100


 
 I want!


----------



## GCGDanielle

Black Bianca 140s


----------



## NANI1972

anniethecat said:


> I want!



lol! They are one of my favs.


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Pigalle 120s


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

Technically I'm not wearing them since it's looking like rain here in Dallas, but I have my black NPs in my desk drawer to wear if the storm passes (currently in slippers but came to work in Hunters).  My days seem so sad if I don't get to wear heels, so I hope the storm passes quickly!


----------



## beagly911

Aqua Watersnake VP's


----------



## stilly

Big Lips


----------



## Doglover1610

Grey New Simpes


----------



## label24

bye bye black


----------



## samina

Tried on décolleté nude jazz and patent nude bianca


----------



## stilly

Nude Pigalle 120s


----------



## heychar

Wore my Mago 140s last night for the first time and OMGee they are sooo comfy!


----------



## igorark

stilly said:


> Big Lips



I didin't see them in your gallery


----------



## beagly911

Purple suede Rolando


----------



## stilly

igorark said:


> I didin't see them in your gallery


 
They're in my thread somewhere...
I haven't worn them in a while so I thought I'd break them out...


----------



## label24

halte black 120


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

very prive in nude patent


----------



## PetitColibri

aubergine Rolando


----------



## stilly

Brown Leopard Pigalle 120s


----------



## beagly911

Teal patent New Simple


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Fetisha in black kid


----------



## elleestbelle

elisa in black kid


----------



## beagly911

Started the day with purple suede scissor girls! (Switched to Cole Haans at lunch)


----------



## label24

Highness black


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Titi 120s


----------



## chelle0216

heychar said:
			
		

> Wore my Mago 140s last night for the first time and OMGee they are sooo comfy!



I need a mago too!


----------



## beagly911

Ring lizard Hai


----------



## label24

red declics 140


----------



## samina

Nude patent bianca 140


----------



## rdgldy

arielle clou


----------



## vuittongirl82

White lizard banana 140 paired with Birkin 35 white clemence PHW


----------



## martinaa

RB Mago


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

vuittongirl82 said:


> View attachment 1643090
> 
> 
> White lizard banana 140 paired with Birkin 35 white clemence PHW


----------



## label24

merre lace 160


----------



## bobamilkttt

Red Python Horatio Slingbacks 120 (my first loubous)!

I don't know about the red on red though. They are definitely hot, but I wish I got a black on red pair as my first.


----------



## label24

carnaval 120  for a weeding


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bobamilkttt said:


> Red Python Horatio Slingbacks 120 (my first loubous)!
> 
> I don't know about the red on red though. They are definitely hot, but I wish I got a black on red pair as my first.



Sounds like it's time for pair number two!  LOL


----------



## cts900

burgundy turban flats


----------



## maggiesze1

Does a bag count? I was carrying my Glitter Sweet Charity bag today!!


----------



## Elsie87

peacock patent Pigalles


----------



## label24

croc pigalle 120


----------



## AEGIS

yellow big kiss flats.....which i will wear everyday


----------



## beagly911

Black calf New Hai


----------



## cts900

AEGIS said:


> yellow big kiss flats.....which i will wear everyday



Fun!!!!!


----------



## stilly

Nude Pigalle 120s


----------



## elleestbelle

elisa--black kid


----------



## samina

Emerald green Ron Rons


----------



## label24

coxilane 120


----------



## stilly

I wore my Black Kid Pigalle 120s for 12+ hours at work...mostly sitting in a meeting...


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

I wore my royal blue suede daffs yesterday


----------



## aoqtpi

Black patent Ron Rons


----------



## label24

alti 160
green patent


----------



## AEGIS

black pigalle spike flats


----------



## beagly911

My go to shoes, Teal patent New Simples


----------



## rock_girl

Harletty Boots!


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Bananas


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...


----------



## chloe speaks

it's a gorgeous night out on a sidewalk cafe with my little family and a bottle of white

*City Girl Luggage*/Rick Owens Citreon skirt/Upcycled TSE cashmere sweater!


----------



## beagly911

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...


Wow great combo!


----------



## beagly911

chloe speaks said:


> it's a gorgeous night out on a sidewalk cafe with my little family and a bottle of white
> 
> *City Girl Luggage*/Rick Owens Citreon skirt/Upcycled TSE cashmere sweater!


 Awesome combo fot a night out!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks beagly911!



beagly911 said:


> Wow great combo!


----------



## surlygirl

chloe speaks said:


> it's a gorgeous night out on a sidewalk cafe with my little family and a bottle of white
> 
> *City Girl Luggage*/Rick Owens Citreon skirt/Upcycled TSE cashmere sweater!



super cute! i want city girls so badly!

black patent biancas wednesday and thursday, black suede orlans yesterday.


----------



## label24

ronette 160 black


----------



## chloe speaks

beagly911 said:


> Awesome combo fot a night out!!


thanks beagly!


surlygirl said:


> super cute! i want city girls so badly!
> 
> black patent biancas wednesday and thursday, black suede orlans yesterday.



thanks surlygirl!  please do not tell me that you are a 38 in city girls.


----------



## stilly

Neon Pink Pigalle 120s


----------



## label24

paola 120


----------



## SassySarah

Baseball Dordogne


----------



## Elsie87

black patent Wallis


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Bibis


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Black kid fetisha


----------



## bprimuslevy

camel patent Ron Ron Zeppa


----------



## beagly911

ring lizard hai


----------



## rock_girl

Maggie Santa Fe


----------



## AEGIS

otk piros


----------



## NANI1972

Nude Bianca 120!


----------



## r6girl2005

My Nude VP workhorses


----------



## Elsie87

Turquoise suede Simples


----------



## stilly

Nude Pigalle Plato 140s


----------



## label24

en passant 120 gold


----------



## Star1231

Lavender biancas


----------



## wendy625

Black Lady Lynch


----------



## bagfashionista

black leather new declic 120mm


----------



## beagly911

Brown ostrich


----------



## BattyBugs

Nude patent Bianca 120 for a job interview. So comfy!


----------



## mmL2145

black patent moulage booties. 

first time ever wearing a pair of CL and I LOOOVE THEM!


----------



## phiphi

new decoltissimos - pics in ze blog!


----------



## NANI1972

Nude Bianca 120, again!


----------



## NANI1972

BattyBugs said:


> Nude patent Bianca 120 for a job interview. So comfy!



Shoe twins! I seriously love my Bianca 120s, I agree they are very comfortable.


----------



## aoqtpi

Africa Piros, Pin-Ups yesterday


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...


----------



## label24

lady peep yellow patent


----------



## rdgldy

fuschia suede NPs


----------



## BattyBugs

Black Almeria wedges on Friday.


----------



## label24

yellow declic 140


----------



## stilly

Hot Pink Neon Pigalle 120s


----------



## NANI1972

Black spike pigalle 100


----------



## cts900

amethyste python lucido HPs for Sunday brunch


----------



## label24

glitter lady linch 120


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## beagly911

Black suede VP's


----------



## rock_girl

Black Patent 120 New Simples, my 1st pair of CLs.


----------



## beagly911

Black napa New Hai


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

black patent very prive


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Rolandes


----------



## rock_girl

Africa Suede Harletty boots


----------



## olidivia

Nude Patent Yoyos


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Black patent decollete


----------



## aoqtpi

Pin-Ups

Sorry can't seem to resize on Photobucket/tPF app?


----------



## label24

blue croc lady peep


----------



## Luv n bags

Going to wear my Easter shoes for the next three days.


----------



## ChrisyAM15




----------



## legaldiva

Black suede Declic.  Great shoes for court.


----------



## chloe speaks

label24 said:


> blue croc lady peep



can we have modeling pics please!! i love this shoe


----------



## Teddi

carlinha said:


> my beloved Daffs last night


I love this shoes! You look great in them. 
How was walking in them?


----------



## BattyBugs

Nude Bianca 120 for a call-back interview.


----------



## rdgldy

cute new to me boots


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

vuittongirl82 said:


> View attachment 1643090
> 
> 
> White lizard banana 140 paired with Birkin 35 white clemence PHW


I love it! I haven't seen white lizard in the city so far.


----------



## chloe speaks

black suede monicas!


----------



## Panfilova

http://content.foto.mail.ru/mail/prykhodkoolia/_myphoto/i-1.jpg
bad collage)))) My Louboutin monique


----------



## Nolia

Nude patent/suede Maggies 160~


----------



## needloub

red patent Madame Claude's for Easter dinner


----------



## cts900

my Easter Sunday shoes were bone patent HPs


----------



## chloe speaks

Easter Sunday: Purple Lady Gres


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog today...


----------



## pquiles

Wore these to Easter service yesterday...


----------



## stilly

needloub said:


> red patent Madame Claude's for Easter dinner


 


pquiles said:


> Wore these to Easter service yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 1676553


 

Love the Easter shoes ladies!!!


----------



## stilly

Blue Leopard Pigalles


----------



## needloub

Thanks *Stilly*!


----------



## chloe speaks

Camel Jazz Décolleté


----------



## cts900

chocolate brown ron ron 100s


----------



## wannaprada

Rosella Desert Python flats.


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...belle booties


----------



## Nolia

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...belle booties



Love.


----------



## beagly911

Fuxia Newtons


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Nolia! 


Nolia said:


> Love.


----------



## stilly

chloe speaks said:


> Camel Jazz Décolleté


 
I love this pic!!!


----------



## stilly

Purple Pigalle 120s today...


----------



## Elsie87

Esoteri booties


----------



## kham

Cork Yolanda


----------



## beagly911

Aqua watersnake VP's


----------



## AEGIS

120mm gold balota


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...belle booties



Lovely picture


----------



## weibaobai

Thank u crispedrosa!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Lovely picture


----------



## mizcolon73

Today I have on:
Top:M Kors
Jeans: Levi's
Jewlery: Forever 21
Handbag: Coach
Shoes: Twistochats


----------



## pquiles

stilly said:


> Love the Easter shoes ladies!!!


Thanks Stilly!!  A little girl  said to me at church...."ooh I love your shoes!". Made my day :1)


----------



## stilly

pquiles said:


> Thanks Stilly!! A little girl said to me at church...."ooh I love your shoes!". Made my day :1)


 
That's so cute!!!

Black Patent Rolandes for me today


----------



## chloe speaks

leopard pigalle flats


----------



## jeshika

Nude patent Bianca 120s that i just scratched! UGH, the newer shoes are so delicate.


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...Decollettes


----------



## Dessye

I usually don't post in here because I'm either not wearing CLs to work or they are the same pairs over and over again   Today, I'm wearing Simple 85 in silver greasepaint   I've already gotten several compliments!


----------



## Prada_Princess

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...



Lovin your pictures, nice views and gorgeous outfits.


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Prada Princess~ Thank you very much!



Prada_Princess said:


> Lovin your pictures, nice views and gorgeous outfits.


----------



## beagly911

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...Decollettes


 Great outfit!!!


----------



## beagly911

Maroon Ploso Marro


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Beagly911~ Thank you!


beagly911 said:


> Great outfit!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Indigo watersnake opaco Fifi 100


----------



## Faraasha

Hey Lovely ladies,

Trying to pick shoes for my friend's wedding... Last night we all went and got henna done together.. It's a local custom to get our hands and feet painted with henna before special occasions but I wanted mine to have a tattoo kind of edge to it..  

What do you guys think?


----------



## angelastoel

my (one and only) Pigalles 100


----------



## kham

Leopard Maggie


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Pigalle Pollack's 100... so comfortable!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Loving the Henna! Faraasha...


----------



## Faraasha

LizzielovesCL said:


> Loving the Henna! Faraasha...



 Thank you hun!


----------



## beagly911

Trying to stretch the toe box of my Rolondos, complete with a candid pic of miss beagly!!!


----------



## rock_girl

Today - Studded VPs
Saturday - Blue Satin Armadillos


----------



## wannaprada

Leopard Maggie.


----------



## stilly

Nude Pigalle Plato 140s


----------



## justpeachy4397




----------



## cts900

black patent AD 100s


----------



## BattyBugs

Black studded VP's to Medieval Times.


----------



## smoma

Riveto CrissCross Wedges 70mm in Cork


----------



## floridasun8

Can't remember what these were called.  They are from NM about 3 years ago.


----------



## floridasun8

beagly911 said:


> Trying to stretch the toe box of my Rolondos, complete with a candid pic of miss beagly!!!



Are those purple suede!?!?   Can't wait to see mod pics of those!


----------



## MissCheetah

Faraasha said:


> Hey Lovely ladies,
> 
> Trying to pick shoes for my friend's wedding... Last night we all went and got henna done together.. It's a local custom to get our hands and feet painted with henna before special occasions but I wanted mine to have a tattoo kind of edge to it..
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 1689358



wooow i like it so much , the henna looks great mashalla


----------



## beagly911

floridasun8 said:


> Are those purple suede!?!?  Can't wait to see mod pics of those!


 Yes they are and I wore them today!  Pics in the Who, What, Wear shortly!


----------



## Faraasha

MissCheetah said:


> wooow i like it so much , the henna looks great mashalla




Aww thanks hun! :kiss:


----------



## legaldiva

Black suede VPs ... my ultimate spring/summer workhorse shoes.


----------



## beagly911

Nude patent VP


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Gold Tonquissima Flat !!!


----------



## rdgldy

nude decolts


----------



## legaldiva

Black watersnake Biancas


----------



## beagly911

Aqua Watersnake VP's


----------



## surlygirl

tiger patent decollete last night


----------



## chloe speaks

*Rouge Metal Patent Biancas!*


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ love those.

black moulage today, and black patent bianca tonight.


----------



## Red sole addict

Bianca Pony Hair 140


----------



## beagly911

Teal patent New Simple


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

black patent very prive


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Twistochat 120s


----------



## rdgldy

black patent miss boxe


----------



## elleestbelle

black kid elisa


----------



## beagly911

Nude patent VP's


----------



## surlygirl

tiger patent Decollette


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beige patent very prive


----------



## beagly911

Fuxia Newtons


----------



## stilly

Batgirl 120s


----------



## AEGIS

pink rolando


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...


----------



## Nolia

*Yesterday: Lucifer Bows 120mm

Today: Nude Maggies 160mm

*


----------



## stilly

Nolia said:


> *Yesterday: Lucifer Bows 120mm**
> 
> Today: Nude Maggies 160mm
> 
> *


 

These both look amazing on you!!!


----------



## stilly

Pollock Pigalle 120s for me last night


----------



## Nolia

stilly said:


> These both look amazing on you!!!



Thank you!  Those Pollocks are inSANE!  I love the colour!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

black very prive


----------



## beagly911

Aqua Watersnake VP's


----------



## martinaa

RB Mago.


----------



## babygrl7143

My black very prive.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Metallic pink Fred's!


----------



## needloub

tortoise patent VP's


----------



## cts900

nude simple 100s


----------



## beagly911

beagly911 said:


> Aqua Watersnake VP's


 


babygrl7143 said:


> My black very prive.


 


needloub said:


> tortoise patent VP's


 Its a VP Monday!!!  woo hoo!!!


----------



## needloub

beagly911 said:


> Its a VP Monday!!!  woo hoo!!!


----------



## samina

Tried on my nude bianca this morning


----------



## xxkim

Blueberry12 said:


> Pewter Graffiti Flats


oh my....did i mention how in love with these flats i am???

i always wear flats to work so now i am CRAVING a pair of these


----------



## Blueberry12

xxkim said:


> oh my....did i mention how in love with these flats i am???
> 
> i always wear flats to work so now i am CRAVING a pair of these



Thank you.

I hope you find a pair soon.


----------



## martinaa

Bibi mandarin red


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...


----------



## Blueberry12

Gold Graffiti Flats:


----------



## xxkim

Blueberry12 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I hope you find a pair soon.




Thanks heaps for the link!! You were spot on with the sizing 

I can't PM you back because I'm too new on the forum and don't have full membership rights yet


----------



## beagly911

Nude patent VP's


----------



## r6girl2005

Black patent Simple 80s 

 them!


----------



## pixiesparkle

I wore my Maggie Indigo/Purple today


----------



## samina

Black kid Pigalle


----------



## choozen1ne

pixiesparkle said:


> I wore my Maggie Indigo/Purple today


those are so pretty !


----------



## rdgldy

cobalt manchon booties


----------



## weibaobai

per my blog...pigalle plato


----------



## Nolia

*
Top: Forever 21 - Sorry for mirror pic haha.  Shirt says "Bold, Heroic, Brave, Fearless"
Bottom: American Eagle Jeans
Shoes: Black Nappa Madame Butterfly Booties 

Going to another forum meetup~

*


----------



## tatagirl

just got my first pair of louboutins! i really wanted the pigalles but it's so hard to find one in my size. so i purchased the piou piou 85 thinking it might look similar. but not sure if i love it. a little too much toe cleavage. but i got 10% off at barneys for it. should i return it?


----------



## jamidee

Nude vp with burgundy tip... For a friends college graduation. Later will be Fluro pink pigalle for my awards ceremony


----------



## lovelycouturec

* Christian Louboutin *

*             Ballerina patent flats*


----------



## jamidee

Shoe change! Now the Fluro yellow piggies


----------



## jamidee




----------



## beagly911

Black patent Peniche this morning and teal patent New Simple this afternoon/evening.


----------



## Sirophix

Multicolor/python Meteorita 140


----------



## LexLV

brand new nude pigalle 90mm .. perfect work shoe for me i am loving them!!


----------



## weibaobai

per my blog...belle booties


----------



## legaldiva

LexLV said:


> brand new nude pigalle 90mm .. perfect work shoe for me i am loving them!!


 
Where did you find these?  I need to add them to my collection!


----------



## LexLV

legaldiva said:


> Where did you find these? I need to add them to my collection!


 
i ordered them from saks.com, but did happen to see some in store at Saks in the Short Hills Mall this past weekend as well.


----------



## Dianabanana12

In my office earlier today  these


----------



## ColdSteel

Christian Louboutin framboise Teresa flats. We're taking a quick instagram break at Nordstrom today.






(color not accurate because I used a filter)


----------



## Monaliceke

angelastoel said:


> my (one and only) Pigalles 100



That looks lovely on you.  I am looking for the same, but never tried CL yet. How comfy are they?


----------



## angelastoel

luxemadam said:


> That looks lovely on you.  I am looking for the same, but never tried CL yet. How comfy are they?



When they came in I was a bit disappointed because they felt so tight and hurter a lot, but after I put paper soaked in boiled water in them and wore them for a few hours they really adjusted to my feet and now they are surprisingly comfy. And because they are 10 cm they aren't really high, but still add a lot of length


----------



## beagly911

Fuxia Newtons


----------



## Monaliceke

angelastoel said:


> When they came in I was a bit disappointed because they felt so tight and hurter a lot, but after I put paper soaked in boiled water in them and wore them for a few hours they really adjusted to my feet and now they are surprisingly comfy. And because they are 10 cm they aren't really high, but still add a lot of length



Oh, good to know. I'm not so used to anything more than 8cm, that's why I'm concern if I can handle it. But your CL really looks great  congrats!


----------



## legaldiva

Purple Maggies.


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Pigalles with the sculpted heel for work today...


----------



## angelastoel

pigalle 100


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Black Patent Pigalles with the sculpted heel for work today...


WOW I love the sculpted heel!!!  Looking great stilly!!


----------



## beagly911

angelastoel said:


> pigalle 100


 Great look, the bag, the CL's, the jacket...lovely!!!


----------



## rdgldy

lavender patent VPs


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Pigalle 120s this morning


----------



## chloe speaks

Red Wallis Zeppa


----------



## kham

Purple Suede Yolanda


----------



## briska1989

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1717642
> 
> 
> Nude vp with burgundy tip... For a friends college graduation. Later will be Fluro pink pigalle for my awards ceremony


I like your shoes, you hace a very hice feet.


----------



## briska1989

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1717774
> 
> 
> Shoe change! Now the Fluro yellow piggies


Great... Could be looking at tour feet all day


----------



## legaldiva

^^^  Hmmmmm.  

Nude patent NPs.


----------



## anniethecat

legaldiva said:


> ^^^ Hmmmmm.
> 
> Nude patent NPs.


 

That was my thought too...Hmmmmm


----------



## jamidee

anniethecat said:
			
		

> That was my thought too...Hmmmmm



I'm confused??


----------



## jamidee

From two weeks ago before I threw out my back and could only painfully wear 100s an before I was stuck in a hospital bed half incoherent... Nude asteroid




Man I miss my shoes!


----------



## anniethecat

jamidee said:


> I'm confused??


 
Look at the reply to your shoe pics &check out that posters posting history, looks like we have a foot fetish lurker.


----------



## jamidee

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Look at the reply to your shoe pics &check out that posters posting history, looks like we have a foot fetish lurker.



Ohhhh  that's funny... Well I guess this is THE place to be then... Let me go see!


----------



## jamidee




----------



## Bag-terfly

The other day, I wore my white patent Yoyo Zeppa Cork sling with a yellow sundress to my DD's high school graduation.


----------



## wannaprada

Pigalle mini multi-glitter. A little much for work, but I'm in one of those moods where I didn't care!


----------



## jamidee

anniethecat said:


> Look at the reply to your shoe pics &check out that posters posting history, looks like we have a foot fetish lurker.


I just went look and I think you're right


----------



## legaldiva

Tortoise patent decolletes.


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Rolandos


----------



## beagly911

jamidee said:


> View attachment 1728412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1728413


Oh I love them!!! They look awesome jamidee!!!!


----------



## beagly911

Bag-terfly said:


> The other day, I wore my white patent Yoyo Zeppa Cork sling with a yellow sundress to my DD's high school graduation.


 Lovely..congrats mom!!!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Pigalle mini multi-glitter. A little much for work, but I'm in one of those moods where I didn't care!


 Go for it girl!!!  There are some days you just have to wear the TDF CL's!!!  They look incredible!!


----------



## Elsie87

Nude patent Altadama 100


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Beagly! Today I'm wearing Double Voie in black.


----------



## beagly911

Today is Aqua Watersnake VP's


----------



## mrscurvy

Prorata 90... Very comfy


----------



## Bag-terfly

beagly911 said:


> Lovely..congrats mom!!!



*Beagly*, Thanks!


----------



## anniethecat

orlato pony hair ghana print VP's today


----------



## wannaprada

Grey Lady Gres


----------



## ColdSteel

Framboise Teresa flats.


----------



## beagly911

Pink and white striped Brigitte


----------



## stilly

Nude Pigalle Plato 140s


----------



## martinaa

Blue Metalipp


----------



## stilly

Purple Pigalle 120s


----------



## samina

Ron Ron nude 
Purple 8mignon
Bronze scissor girl


----------



## Red sole addict

Friday: Bianca Pony Hiar 140
Today: Pigalle Plato 120


----------



## Red sole addict

Pics of what I wear this weekends...


----------



## Faithicles

Where is the best place to get CL on sale online?


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Red sole addict said:


> Pics of what I wear this weekends...



So chic!!!


----------



## beagly911

Red sole addict said:


> Pics of what I wear this weekends...


 Awesome shoes!!!


----------



## beagly911

Maroon Ploso Maro today!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Patent Rolandos, OOTN/OOTD


----------



## CocoParisNYC

Wearing these lovelie out tonight, having drinks and dinner with DF!  http://coolspotters.com/shoes/christian-louboutin-tinazata-peep-toe-platform-sandals


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...


----------



## beagly911

pink/beige python Oh My Sling (on their maiden voyage!)


----------



## stilly

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Patent Rolandos, OOTN/OOTD


 
They look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## stilly

Red sole addict said:


> Pics of what I wear this weekends...


 
I love both pairs!!!


----------



## stilly

Blue Croc Anna 100 Sandals


----------



## cathycat0402

black patent leather simple pump 100mm


----------



## cathycat0402

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Patent Rolandos, OOTN/OOTD


you are so pretty. I AM YOUR LONG-TIME SUBSCRIBER!!!!!!! I LOVE YOUR VIDEOS


----------



## Sincerelycass11

cathycat0402 said:


> you are so pretty. I AM YOUR LONG-TIME SUBSCRIBER!!!!!!! I LOVE YOUR VIDEOS



Hey CathyCat!!! (PS I LOVE THE NAME!  )

Thank you SOO MUCH for being my subscriber! I really appreciate the love & support!!!

Hope you enjoy the videos! Xoxo


----------



## cathycat0402

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Hey CathyCat!!! (PS I LOVE THE NAME!  )
> 
> Thank you SOO MUCH for being my subscriber! I really appreciate the love & support!!!
> 
> Hope you enjoy the videos! Xoxo



haha thanks!!! I recognized your face immediately. So proud of myself. have a good day~~~


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

black patent very prive


----------



## chloe speaks

Red sole addict said:


> Pics of what I wear this weekends...



love these! i don't know chanel bags too well but _WHAT is that baby chanel_ hanging off your jumbo??? soooo cute!


Me, this weekend so far Bianca Rouge Patent!


----------



## wannaprada

Suede Miss Clichy in Bordeaux.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

black patent decollete


----------



## Nolia

*Today is my bridal shower!! 
Shoes: Nude Patent Maggies 160mm*


----------



## **shoelover**

happy bridal shower Nolia.


----------



## ifinena

stilly said:


> Blue Croc Anna 100 Sandals



Hello Ms Stilly.
Anna is one of my two most-wanted CLs. Have you posted a pic/mod pic of those, so I can have a look at them?
Thank you!


----------



## Nolia

**shoelover** said:


> happy bridal shower Nolia.



Thank you!!~


----------



## kham

Flannel Biancas


----------



## beagly911

Nude patent VP's


----------



## martinaa

Lady Indiana


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Patent rolandos


----------



## stilly

ifinena said:


> Hello Ms Stilly.
> Anna is one of my two most-wanted CLs. Have you posted a pic/mod pic of those, so I can have a look at them?
> Thank you!


 
No* ifinena* I haven't posted pics of my Annas yet.
I have to find an outfit to wear with them and I'll post some pics.


----------



## igorark

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Patent rolandos


Very nice


----------



## floriade

Black patent VP


----------



## Lvgirl71

Blk patent Prorata's


----------



## stilly

Lvgirl71 said:


> Blk patent Prorata's


 
So pretty!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

fetisha black kid 120


----------



## Lvgirl71

stilly said:
			
		

> So pretty!!!



Thank you


----------



## Lvgirl71

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> Patent rolandos



How comfy are they? They look very nice on you!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Lvgirl71 said:
			
		

> How comfy are they? They look very nice on you!



Thank you darlin!!! The toe box was and still is very tight, but other than that they are not bad to walk in. I generally try to stay indoors with them to preserve them, not sure if that has any effect on the comfyness tho


----------



## martinaa

Lady Peep Nude


----------



## beagly911

New Hai ring lizard


----------



## anniethecat

beagly911 said:


> New Hai ring lizard


 
Have you wore your Titi's out and about yet?


----------



## beagly911

anniethecat said:


> Have you wore your Titi's out and about yet?


 Not yet but I've been toying with getting them out next week, have to make sure the toe box is ready!!


----------



## martinaa

Bibi mandarin red


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I'm wearing my black spikes 120 Pigalles... first time today and I've had them for almost a year


----------



## beagly911

Aqua watersnake VP's


----------



## jamidee

fluo yellow pigalle 100mm. I loveeee these shoes.


----------



## legaldiva

Black suede VPs ... again.  Alas, I think they are too small, so I'm going to post them for sale.


----------



## beagly911

As posted above I wore my Aqua watersnake vp's and I had a pedometer on today.  We had an issue at work (lost 9-1-1 and all phone lines due to a fiber cut) at the end of the day I found that I had walked 2.5 miles - yes MILES in my VP's!!


----------



## martinaa

Lady Peep Carnival


----------



## floridasun8

Camel Decollete.   Even though I hate the vamp of these shoes, I never wear them, so I'm giving them another shot before I kick them out the door to ebay lol


----------



## NANI1972

Black Clou Noeud 120.


----------



## Nolia

*My bachelorette is TONIGHT!! I'm so excited! The ladies have been keeping everything so HUSH HUSH from me.  All I know is that I am going downtown and that I will be blindfolded LOL. I already had my shower which was AMAZING!  I couldn't ask for more~ 

For my shower, I wore something flowy and sweet.  For my bachelorette, I really  want to feel like a bombshell.  So I did the classic pairing of HL and CL!! I posted this photo already on the HL thread but I get to actually wear it out today!!

Dress: Hever Leger Scarlett
Bracelet: Swarovski (Gift from aunt)
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Open Lips Snakeskin 
Necklace: Kay's (Gift from FI)

*


----------



## samina

Nolia said:
			
		

> My bachelorette is TONIGHT!! I'm so excited! The ladies have been keeping everything so HUSH HUSH from me.  All I know is that I am going downtown and that I will be blindfolded LOL. I already had my shower which was AMAZING!  I couldn't ask for more~
> 
> For my shower, I wore something flowy and sweet.  For my bachelorette, I really  want to feel like a bombshell.  So I did the classic pairing of HL and CL!! I posted this photo already on the HL thread but I get to actually wear it out today!!
> 
> Dress: Hever Leger Scarlett
> Bracelet: Swarovski (Gift from aunt)
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Open Lips Snakeskin
> Necklace: Kay's (Gift from FI)



Wow you look amazing !!!


----------



## rdgldy

bright blue ostrich st. pierres


----------



## Nolia

samina said:


> Wow you look amazing !!!


----------



## beagly911

Black patent decolzep


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Rolandos


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Grey suede c'est moi booties to the office


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Pink patent 70 pigalle


----------



## rdgldy

cotton clubs


----------



## beagly911

Teal patent New Simple


----------



## shopper994

nude patent Lady Peep


----------



## daughtybag

chloe speaks said:


> it's a gorgeous night out on a sidewalk cafe with my little family and a bottle of white
> 
> *City Girl Luggage*/Rick Owens Citreon skirt/Upcycled TSE cashmere sweater!


Hi there!
Wow!
These are gorgeous shoes! Are these shoes true to size? Is it comfy! I am in love with it!


----------



## MR14

I'm wearing my black coussin's. They are such a sexy shoe! One of my all time favorites!


----------



## daughtybag

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Pink patent 70 pigalle



Hi Brasilian_Babe,
Lovely pink bag! )


----------



## CocoParisNYC

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Pink patent 70 pigalle


 
So cute Brazilian Babe! Love the pink, it's such a pretty colour! I'm wearing my Piou Piou's today and tonight to drinks with DF!

cdnd.lystit.com/photos/2012/04/02/christian-louboutin-white-piou-piou-85mm-shoes-product-1-3146560-869486689_large_flex.jpeg


----------



## MR14

My maggie 140s. I love these babiesss!!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...


----------



## ColdSteel

My Red Velvet Matastrasse Velvet Orlatos to my college graduation. Simply perfect for the occasion.






(A very old pic... I now sport a tattoo on my left foot. Just too lazy for another photo!)


----------



## beagly911

Pink/gold python Oh My Slings


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Pink patent 70 pigalle



Very nice!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

black patent very prive


----------



## stilly

Blue Jean Denim Pigalle 120s


----------



## Doglover1610

Black Patent YoYo


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Thank you for the nice words ladies. 

Today I'm wearing my white patent 70 pigalle


----------



## beagly911

Ring lizard new hai


----------



## PyAri

Beige Patent New Simples


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Today I'm wearing my black patent very prive with the red tip


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

My Metallic canvas 120 Pigalle Platos


----------



## beagly911

Pink and white striped Brigitte


----------



## GlamGirly

Hi Ladies! I am brand new and really happy to be a part of this forum.

Today I am wearing my beloved purple suede Very Prives (120mm)! I loooove them VERY much, lol!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

GlamGirly said:


> Hi Ladies! I am brand new and really happy to be a part of this forum.
> 
> Today I am wearing my beloved purple suede Very Prives (120mm)! I loooove them VERY much, lol!



Welcome to the forum!


----------



## GlamGirly

Thank you! I'm soooo excited, lol.


----------



## beagly911

Nude patent VP's


----------



## Red sole addict

chloe speaks said:


> love these! i don't know chanel bags too well but _WHAT is that baby chanel_ hanging off your jumbo??? soooo cute!
> 
> 
> Me, this weekend so far Bianca Rouge Patent!



Thank you for your kind words! 
The lil green Chanel hanging on my Reissue is a vintage belt bag, meaning it was made to hook on a belt. I believe this product was made in the early 1990s. 
It's really really cute in person 

Btw, I love the Biancas. They are so comfy!


----------



## Red sole addict

stilly said:


> I love both pairs!!!



Thanks Stilly! I LOVE LOVE your collection, espcially, the Pigalle family!


----------



## Red sole addict

beagly911 said:


> Awesome shoes!!!



Thank you!! You are too kind!


----------



## weibaobai

My fav pigalle plato's in nude!


----------



## virginiaalamode

Fred flats from several years ago...still my FAVE pair of CLs in my closet.


----------



## Red sole addict

Wearing the nude Highness peep toe  today. These are so easy to walk in despite their intimidating heels....LOVE them!!!


----------



## stilly

Blue Croc Annas


----------



## Red sole addict

Me wearing Highness in nude on friday and Volnay on Sat. night. 

ALthough the Volnays are not the highest heels, they were so hard to walk in. The stilettos are not sturdy at all...I would not wear them out again next time if there is walking involved...


----------



## djsmom

Im wearing my Bruges 100 and they are so comfortable


----------



## beagly911

Nude new simple


----------



## legaldiva

Purple kid & blue suede Maggies ... they are getting rave reviews with my GAP navy pinstripe suit.  I love wearing extra high pumps with skinny crop pants!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Blue Croc Annas


 
Lovely colour sandal for summer, Stilly you always amaze me how you wear these heels


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Blue Jean Denim Pigalle 120s


 
Those are nice, haven't seen that finish before.


----------



## stilly

Red sole addict said:


> Me wearing Highness in nude on friday and Volnay on Sat. night.
> 
> ALthough the Volnays are not the highest heels, they were so hard to walk in. The stilettos are not sturdy at all...I would not wear them out again next time if there is walking involved...


 
The Nude Highness look amazing on you!!!
I love them with the casual look of your outfit!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

Nude Bananas to work today


----------



## weibaobai

My suede flats!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

weibaobai said:
			
		

> My suede flats!



Cute look! Pink shoes match your doggies ones  btw I may be a total idiot but does she wear little shoes for a reason I always wondered when looking at your blog!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Nude Bananas to work today


Love the Bananas, the skirt/dress pattern is great!!!


----------



## beagly911

weibaobai said:


> My suede flats!


 Great look as usual, your fashion inspires me!!  I wish I could even come close to your fashion sense!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

black patent very prive


----------



## jamidee

Black patent décolleté  wake today... Funeral tomorrow. So being the most sensible pair I own, they are getting worn two days in a row.


----------



## beagly911

Black Patent Peniche


----------



## anniethecat

beagly911 said:


> Black Patent Peniche


 
Where are the Titi?


----------



## beagly911

I posted them in the Who, what, wear yesterday.


----------



## anniethecat

beagly911 said:


> I posted them in the Who, what, wear yesterday.


 
I missedthem...off to look now


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks so much beagly911....You are far too kind.  My fashion mantra is just whatever is comfortable and easy to mix and match! 



beagly911 said:


> Great look as usual, your fashion inspires me!! I wish I could even come close to your fashion sense!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Love the Bananas, the skirt/dress pattern is great!!!


 
Thanks *beagly*!!!

Black Kid Lipsinka 120s for me today


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...


----------



## floridasun8

My UHG...black studded VPs


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

patent nude very prive


----------



## floridasun8

New magenta python VPs


----------



## rdgldy

fuschia patent une plume


----------



## cts900

camel patent VPs (on my way to Vegas!)


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

black kid simple 70


----------



## debster1978

great thread


----------



## debster1978

I have 2 pairs, wearing my black decollettes today


----------



## debster1978

stilly said:


> Thanks *beagly*!!!
> 
> Black Kid Lipsinka 120s for me today


the 120's hurt my feet, the 100s are so much kinder


----------



## rock_girl

Blue Satin Armadillos


----------



## beagly911

Rose and gold O My Slings


----------



## Pyxxeestyx

Black patent Bianca 140 tonight. Attempting to break in *ow*


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

rock_girl said:


> Blue Satin Armadillos



Those are really pretty


----------



## wannaprada

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Blue Satin Armadillos



I've ALWAYS wanted those! You're so lucky to have them!


----------



## amag520

Turquoise Suede RonRons....I don't care how hot it is outside...these babies need to be worn. hehe


----------



## MrX

Raffaluv said:


> Denim Stud Piggies - 1st day out!


They look beautiful!


----------



## MrX

carlinha said:


> my beloved Daffs last night


Incredibly hot Carlinha!


----------



## rock_girl

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are really pretty


 


wannaprada said:


> I've ALWAYS wanted those! You're so lucky to have them!


 
Thanks Ladies!  Here is another shot from a wedding last year.  

I  the armadillos...so much that I may need to strass them soon as the satin is getting a bit worn.


----------



## beagly911

Red patent simples


----------



## wannaprada

Camel Rolando


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Camel Rolando


 OH girl I wish I could wear my Rolandos for a "whole" day!!!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> OH girl I wish I could wear my Rolandos for a "whole" day!!!



Lol! Luckily, I found myself at my desk for most of the day!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Lol! Luckily, I found myself at my desk for most of the day!


 Oh if I could find myself there, I could wear my Rolandos weekly!!!  Crud nuts!!!  I end up having to walk a lot every day!!!


----------



## joyrider

Decoupata 120mm - super comfy summer show and went a size up


----------



## Red sole addict

stilly said:


> The Nude Highness look amazing on you!!!
> I love them with the casual look of your outfit!!!
> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you, Stilly! I'm flattered


----------



## Red sole addict

Wearing my suede Banane. 

I have found the quarter (counter?!) of this style is a little too low; it doesn't hold my heels in well when I walk. Does any of you ladies experience the same problem as I do? wondering


----------



## Red sole addict

stilly said:


> Nude Bananas to work today



OMG...those nude Bananas are gorgeous on you, Stilly! 

I love every single pair of your collection!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

joyrider said:


> Decoupata 120mm - super comfy summer show and went a size up
> 
> View attachment 1788056



Nice!


----------



## wannaprada

Black kid leather Joli Dune


----------



## beagly911

Black suede VP's


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

black kid simple 70 mm


----------



## stilly

Red sole addict said:


> Wearing my suede Banane.
> 
> I have found the quarter (counter?!) of this style is a little too low; it doesn't hold my heels in well when I walk. Does any of you ladies experience the same problem as I do? wondering


 
You look gorgeous in these!!!


----------



## beagly911

Aqua Watersnake VP


----------



## adham08

I am looking to buy my first pair of CLB.  I need some advice! I want to start basic.  Was looking at VP 120s....good choice? Should I opt for patent or regular leather? Suggestions and advice please! I am 5'7"


----------



## beagly911

adham08 said:


> I am looking to buy my first pair of CLB. I need some advice! I want to start basic. Was looking at VP 120s....good choice? Should I opt for patent or regular leather? Suggestions and advice please! I am 5'7"


 I love my VP's but there are a few ladies that don't like VP's...you may want to post here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...should-i-get-post-opinion-seeking-549422.html

The ladies here will give you insight and their personal knownledge!!


----------



## Nolia

*Dinner tonight in downtown Toronto at Wildfire.
Dress: Forever XXI
Shoes: Fuxia Very Galaxy
*


----------



## stilly

Nolia said:


> *Dinner tonight in downtown Toronto at Wildfire.*
> *Dress: Forever XXI*
> *Shoes: Fuxia Very Galaxy*


 
So gorgeous *Nolia*!!!


----------



## Nolia

stilly said:


> So gorgeous *Nolia*!!!



Thank's stilly!!


----------



## BattyBugs

We need a "like" button for the cute outfits.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Nolia said:


> *Dinner tonight in downtown Toronto at Wildfire.
> Dress: Forever XXI
> Shoes: Fuxia Very Galaxy
> *



Thats a super hot outfit!


----------



## kham

Royal Blue Watersnake Altadama


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

black patent very prive


----------



## angelicskater16

Christian Louboutin Madame Butterfly Booties @ work.


----------



## wannaprada

Nolia said:
			
		

> Dinner tonight in downtown Toronto at Wildfire.
> Dress: Forever XXI
> Shoes: Fuxia Very Galaxy



Wow!


----------



## beagly911

Ring lizard new hai


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

angelicskater16 said:


> christian louboutin madame butterfly booties @ work.



sexy!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

angelicskater16 said:


> christian louboutin madame butterfly booties @ work.



sexy!!!!


----------



## Louboufan

joyrider said:


> Decoupata 120mm - super comfy summer show and went a size up
> 
> View attachment 1788056



Pretty!


----------



## cts900

today: tobacco Miss Marple
yesterday: black nappa Simple 85
Thursday: navy nappa Simple 100
Wednesday: beige Marazul espadrilles


----------



## wannaprada

Nude Sex Pigalle 120


----------



## beagly911

Purple suede Sissor Girls


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Nude Sex Pigalle 120


 
So gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

Cork Pigalle 120s


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

black kid simple 70mm


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:
			
		

> So gorgeous!!!






			
				stilly said:
			
		

> Cork Pigalle 120s



Thanks Stilly! I love the cork Pigalle!! I wish I could find a pair! I bet they look great on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

black patent very prive


----------



## deltalady

Black patent New Simple 120 on their maiden voyage. I figured I'd break them in at work.


----------



## wannaprada

Red/white/blk Summerissima. My go-to summer shoe!


----------



## CelticLuv

Pigalle Plato 120 Black Patent


----------



## beagly911

Ring Lizard New Hai


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

black kid fetish 120 mm


----------



## ljamie4

Nude you love today with Arden B summer dress


----------



## stilly

Nude Pigalle Plato 140s


----------



## gfairenoughh

ljamie4 said:


> Nude you love today with Arden B summer dress
> 
> View attachment 1807572



I love your outfit!!! so cute!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Nolia said:


> *Dinner tonight in downtown Toronto at Wildfire.
> Dress: Forever XXI
> Shoes: Fuxia Very Galaxy
> *



Girl your outfit game is off the chain..for real!


----------



## ljamie4

gfairenoughh said:


> I love your outfit!!! so cute!


 

Thanks!!


----------



## ljamie4

Black nappa leather Rosella's today


----------



## beagly911

hmmm big surprise Aqua watersnake VP


----------



## wannaprada

Dark red Bianca. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## DebbiNC

wannaprada said:


> Dark red Bianca. Have a great day everyone!



Love the Bianca! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Redenkeew

Just me, London and my Louboutin.


----------



## legaldiva

Nude VP.  With a navy J. Crew dress & red tribal looking F21 jewelry.


----------



## ljamie4

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Dark red Bianca. Have a great day everyone!



These are so pretty. I so need a Bianca in my life!


----------



## MrX

carlinha said:


> my beloved Daffs last night


Stunning!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Dark red Bianca. Have a great day everyone!



Nice!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Redenkeew said:


> Just me, London and my Louboutin.



Those are hot!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Redenkeew said:


> Just me, London and my Louboutin.



Everything about this is just lovely


----------



## samina

Python carnival Piou Piou last night got soo many compliments


----------



## Bag-terfly

Nude VP


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

black fetisha


----------



## martinaa

Hot pink Bianca 140


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Rolandos


----------



## nikkisha

Black kid Pigalles (the perfect work shoe)


----------



## wannaprada

Tan kid Rolando


----------



## martinaa

Bibi mandarin red


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

yellow python simples


----------



## Elsie87

Nude patent Proratas


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Brasilian_Babe said:


> yellow python simples



Those are hot!!


----------



## mizcolon73

Brasilian_Babe said:


> yellow python simples


 owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww theses are DEVINE!!!!


----------



## chloe speaks

black nappa VP silver spikes


----------



## martinaa

Pivoine suede Bibi


----------



## rock_girl

Black nappa VP silver spikes


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

black 100 simples... its like wearing slippers compared to my others


----------



## wannaprada

Patent leopard Open Clic.


----------



## stilly

My new Nude Tres Decolletes
I so love the toe cleavage on these...


----------



## mrl1005

rock_girl said:


> Black nappa VP silver spikes


Love these!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

rock_girl said:


> Black nappa VP silver spikes



Very sexy!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My new Nude Tres Decolletes
> I so love the toe cleavage on these...



Very Sexy Stilly!


----------



## rock_girl

Today I am wearing black patent New Simples.


mrl1005 said:


> Love these!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very sexy!


 
_Thank you ladies!_


----------



## wannaprada

Summerissima in red/white/black


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Pigalle 120s


----------



## caitle

Love flats


----------



## rdgldy

Janice, elephant grey suede


----------



## cts900

^^I adore those!  And with that polish....

bone patent hyper prive


----------



## rdgldy

* cts*!!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

My beloved new simple nude pumps out to lunch 





http://


----------



## mizcolon73

On my way out for brunch with husband, wearing my ebay special $40 coral materna's


----------



## stilly

LVobsessedNYC said:


> My beloved new simple nude pumps out to lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://[IMG]http://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb408/VSD659/IMAG1491.jpg[/IMG]


 
Such a cute look!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Metallic Pigalle Plato


----------



## 4Elegance

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> On my way out for brunch with husband, wearing my ebay special $40 coral materna's



Wow what a great color and deal. Hope brunch was good.


----------



## mizcolon73

4Elegance said:


> Wow what a great color and deal. Hope brunch was good.



Thanks so much and brunch was fantastic!!


----------



## legaldiva

Nude patent NPs.


----------



## attyxthomas

Bianca's black 140


----------



## Tallskinnychick

My Christian Louboutin 8 Mignons


----------



## terri_berri

At work and wearing my Simple 85 nappa in black


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

black kid simple 70mm


----------



## elleestbelle

black kid elisa


----------



## Louboufan

LVobsessedNYC said:


> My beloved new simple nude pumps out to lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://



Cute!


----------



## Jayshoe

Hey, im in desperate need of help!

Ive brought my girlfriend some Christian Louboutin Lady Peep Patent (Black 150mm) for her birthday, size 39. We live in the uk and she takes a size uk6 (eu39) in all of her shoes that are not Louboutins. 

I ordered from the actual official site and they were sent from Milan. 

Im very worried if i have the right size in these. By the time she has opened them and tried them on it will be too late to return them.

should i be ok with the size i got?? 

I really do appreciate any help.

Thank you.


----------



## stilly

Nude Piggies for Casual Friday


----------



## candi_s

Fifi Silver Glitter 100

scared of the thin heel but it was the last one in my size.. first outing and already scratched the heel.. it's so me!


----------



## ifinena

White patent leather UnePlume's  
Bought them two days ago and have worn them two days in a row! Very comfortable


----------



## wannaprada

candi_s said:
			
		

> Fifi Silver Glitter 100
> 
> scared of the thin heel but it was the last one in my size.. first outing and already scratched the heel.. it's so me!



Don't worry, I'm sure you can get it fixed.


----------



## wannaprada

Python Rosella flats


----------



## candi_s

wannaprada said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure you can get it fixed.



doubt it, it's on the glitter leather portion.. good thing it's not too obvious..

love your spiked pigalle reveal! they look hot


----------



## wannaprada

candi_s said:
			
		

> doubt it, it's on the glitter leather portion.. good thing it's not too obvious..
> 
> love your spiked pigalle reveal! they look hot



Yes, good thing and thanks! They are by far my favorite pair! Cannot wait to wear them out!


----------



## noonoo07

Bollywoodys (sorry these HURT!  Lol)


----------



## wannaprada

Summerissima


----------



## Louboufan

noonoo07 said:


> Bollywoodys (sorry these HURT!  Lol)


----------



## wannaprada

No. 299


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

patent very prive 120


----------



## legaldiva

Turtle patent decolletes ... waiting for a jury verdict on a child abuse case.  I hate this so I dressed up extra nice.


----------



## wannaprada

legaldiva said:
			
		

> Turtle patent decolletes ... waiting for a jury verdict on a child abuse case.  I hate this so I dressed up extra nice.



I hope the jury does the right thing! I know that doesn't always happen.


----------



## rdgldy

black patent cotton clubs


----------



## stilly

Nude Lady Peeps!!!


----------



## rock_girl

Very Galaxy


----------



## legaldiva

Python Simple 100s.  I love these shoes; so comfy.


----------



## wannaprada

Black Studded Pigalle


----------



## 4Elegance

My CL from yesterday.  Not sure of the style name but I love these


----------



## elleestbelle

hot pink patent yolandas


----------



## wannaprada

Patent leather leopard Open Clic.


----------



## mrl1005

Black Eel altadamas


----------



## beagly911

Fuxia Newton


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

rock_girl said:


> very galaxy
> 
> View attachment 1849924



sexy!!!!


----------



## martinaa

Bibi black


----------



## gfairenoughh

rock_girl said:


> Very Galaxy
> 
> View attachment 1849924



Super prettyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Louboufan

noonoo07 said:


> Bollywoodys (sorry these HURT!  Lol)


----------



## myism

pigalle 100 in calfskin!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

black calf fetisha


----------



## angelastoel

I wore my Pigalle 100 black leather.


----------



## SueGalle

angelastoel said:


> I wore my Pigalle 100 black leather.


 
Oh! your blog is fantastic!! and your house....Oh my!! Love it!!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Bollywoodys (sorry these HURT!  Lol)



I SECOND THAT!! 

I love the cream  I got the turquoise, but the largest they were available in were the 41- in normally a 42! Since they were suede I stretched them out, but still! OUCH!!


If its alright I ask, why size are you usually, and what size are your bollywoodys? 


Ps- to anyone who needs to stretch bollywoodys or similar embellished shoes, please DO NOT go to a cobbler or use a regular shoe stretcher!!!! Stretching that way can rip stitched causing the embellishments to fall off. The best way I've found is to ball up 3 pairs of socks and shove them in as far as they go!!! Also, if you ever have down time or are watching tv, throw them on!!


----------



## noonoo07

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> I SECOND THAT!!
> 
> I love the cream  I got the turquoise, but the largest they were available in were the 41- in normally a 42! Since they were suede I stretched them out, but still! OUCH!!
> 
> If its alright I ask, why size are you usually, and what size are your bollywoodys?
> 
> Ps- to anyone who needs to stretch bollywoodys or similar embellished shoes, please DO NOT go to a cobbler or use a regular shoe stretcher!!!! Stretching that way can rip stitched causing the embellishments to fall off. The best way I've found is to ball up 3 pairs of socks and shove them in as far as they go!!! Also, if you ever have down time or are watching tv, throw them on!!



These are AMAZING!!


----------



## legaldiva

Nude patent Numero Prive.  Gotta wear the peep toes before it starts to get chilly!


----------



## r6girl2005

Rouge Metal patent Biancas


----------



## rock_girl

r6girl2005 said:
			
		

> Rouge Metal patent Biancas



Love these!  Hoping for my own pair some day...


----------



## r6girl2005

I hope you find a pair as well. They are the most worn and beloved of all my Biancas!



rock_girl said:


> Love these! Hoping for my own pair some day...


----------



## mrl1005

Plum pigalle platos  them!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

simple 70 mm


----------



## mrl1005

new simple in nude patent


----------



## legaldiva

legaldiva said:


> Nude patent Numero Prive. Gotta wear the peep toes before it starts to get chilly!


 
Again today ... I'm only reposting this to prove to myself how boring I am lately!!


----------



## caitle

Nude simple 70mm. Love these shoes! Wore them from 8am to 1am with no problems


----------



## chloe speaks

r6girl2005 said:


> I hope you find a pair as well. They are the most worn and beloved of all my Biancas!



funny you say that; mine are one of my most loved, but rarely worn pair (i find bianca, err not the most comfortable) but


----------



## jeninvan

FILO...really getting a lot of wear with this pair...has become my go-to shoes


----------



## elleestbelle

hot pink patent yolandas


----------



## stilly

jeninvan said:


> FILO...really getting a lot of wear with this pair...has become my go-to shoes
> 
> View attachment 1868835


 
So cute!!!


----------



## stilly

Desert Python Pigalle 120s for me today


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:
			
		

> Desert Python Pigalle 120s for me today



Love these!


----------



## SueGalle

stilly said:


> desert python pigalle 120s for me today



d e l i s h!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jeninvan said:


> FILO...really getting a lot of wear with this pair...has become my go-to shoes
> 
> View attachment 1868835



Very pretty!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Desert Python Pigalle 120s for me today



I love the print! Very nice!


----------



## jeninvan

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you


----------



## jeninvan

stilly said:


> So cute!!!



Thank you


----------



## jeninvan

stilly said:


> Desert Python Pigalle 120s for me today



Love it...amazing


----------



## wannaprada

Black Studded Pigalle


----------



## martinaa

Metallip RB


----------



## anniethecat

City Girls


----------



## legaldiva

Python grenadine Altadama.  My barbie shoes.


----------



## stilly

Lady Gres


----------



## brittany729

Sakouette Pony Leopard.  I love them!


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:
			
		

> Lady Gres



I love the new Lady Gres! Beautiful!


----------



## Christchrist

Gold Maggie


----------



## Christchrist

jeninvan said:
			
		

> FILO...really getting a lot of wear with this pair...has become my go-to shoes



Love FILO. Looks great on you


----------



## SueGalle

jeninvan said:


> FILO...really getting a lot of wear with this pair...has become my go-to shoes
> 
> View attachment 1868835



Lave those Jeni


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1874607
> 
> 
> Gold Maggie



CC, you are just golden!!


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> CC, you are just golden!!



Thanks doll. I wore them around my house lol


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Thanks doll. I wore them around my house lol



Saturday is housecleaning day??


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Saturday is housecleaning day??



Lol. Just loving my loubis


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Lol. Just loving my loubis



Loubis = LOVE


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1874607
> 
> 
> Gold Maggie



I love the color!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love the color!



Thank you. It's was a good find. I've been looking for awhile


----------



## attyxthomas

stilly said:
			
		

> Lady Gres



Those are damn sexy


----------



## jeninvan

SueGalle said:


> Lave those Jeni



thank you


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Pigalle 120s heading out this morning...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Black Kid Pigalle 120s heading out this morning...



Those are stunning and timeless. Great shoe girl


----------



## legaldiva

Butterscotch patent decolzeps (the decollete with a stacked wood platform).


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Wearing my Jenny 150 Naturals out tonight to watch the boy's band perform!

(Please excuse the dry skin, it's been winter here in Australia and I've been naughty and not moisturising religiously...)


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Alti 160s


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Wearing my Jenny 150 Naturals out tonight to watch the boy's band perform!
> 
> (Please excuse the dry skin, it's been winter here in Australia and I've been naughty and not moisturising religiously...)



Those are very pretty. Are they comfy?


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Black Kid Alti 160s



Ok I like that leather. How is the toe box on those?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Those are very pretty. Are they comfy?



Very comfy for my fat (err "wide") feet


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Very comfy for my fat (err "wide") feet



What. I have wide feet.  Hmmmm. 
Yet another pair to try. This forum is killing me. Ha
Your feet look great BTW


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:


> Black Kid Pigalle 120s heading out this morning...


They look amazing on you! So classic and simple, but absolutely elegant and divine!


----------



## wannaprada

Burgundy suede Miss Clichy during the day; burgundy suede/python No. 299 for evening.


----------



## Christchrist

Black lady peep spike.


----------



## noonoo07

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Black lady peep spike.



Love these!!


----------



## Christchrist

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Love these!!



Yeah I really enjoyed them. So comfy. Don't you think?


----------



## noonoo07

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Yeah I really enjoyed them. So comfy. Don't you think?



Yes!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Ok I like that leather. How is the toe box on those?


 
They're a bit more comfortable than the Pigalles in the toes but the 160 heel takes some getting used to...


----------



## wannaprada

Patent Lady Peep


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Patent Lady Peep



They look so darn good on you gurl.   Have a wonderful day


----------



## CloudyDayz198

wannaprada said:


> Patent Lady Peep



  stunning- love the patent!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> They look so darn good on you gurl.   Have a wonderful day



Thanks CC! You have a wonderful day also!




			
				jess10141 said:
			
		

> stunning- love the patent!



Thanks Jess!


----------



## Christchrist

I'm walking around my house in my new piggys






Gotta get the size down so it's glamour chores today


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> I'm walking around my house in my new piggys
> 
> Gotta get the size down so it's glamour chores today


 
They look fab on you. I love that color too. Did you take these down a whole size like most of the ladies?


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> They look fab on you. I love that color too. Did you take these down a whole size like most of the ladies?



Well I think so. I can squeeze into a 38.5. These are a 39 and I have no slippage but they are new. I'm a 39.5 in most CL except piggy 100 (a 40)


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> Well I think so. I can squeeze into a 38.5. These are a 39 and I have no slippage but they are new. I'm a 39.5 in most CL except piggy 100 (a 40)


 
Gotcha..well they look lovely on you. I still havent ventured into the world of piggies. Their sizing scares me and I havent had a chance to try on a pair IRL.


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> Gotcha..well they look lovely on you. I still havent ventured into the world of piggies. Their sizing scares me and I havent had a chance to try on a pair IRL.



It's been. Journey getting here. I hope I figure it out soon lol


----------



## SueGalle

wannaprada said:


> patent lady peep


 lp = love


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Patent Lady Peep


 

Very sexy!!!


----------



## stilly

Lizard Pigalles for me today...


----------



## rdgldy

creme patent miss boxe


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:
			
		

> Very sexy!!!






			
				stilly said:
			
		

> Lizard Pigalles for me today...



Thanks Stilly and can you please post a pick of the Lizard Pigalles!? Well, I should probably look at your thread before asking.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Patent Lady Peep



Sexy!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> I'm walking around my house in my new piggys
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886221
> 
> 
> Gotta get the size down so it's glamour chores today



I love the color!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love the color!



Thank you very much. It's a very sweet color. So wonderful in person


----------



## beagly911

Yesterday, ring lizard new hai


----------



## martinaa

Bianca camel


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Stilly and can you please post a pick of the Lizard Pigalles!? Well, I should probably look at your thread before asking.


 
Here's a pic of my Lizard Piggies *wannaprada*.

I wore them for a quick trip to the grocery store last night and then again to work today. More on my thread tonight...


----------



## Christchrist

Welp. I started off with these simple pumps and ended buying a pair of boots. I can't believe the blisters I got on the side of my foot. Weird


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Welp. I started off with these simple pumps and ended buying a pair of boots. I can't believe the blisters I got on the side of my foot. Weird
> 
> View attachment 1889112
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889113


 
ouch!!!


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of my Lizard Piggies wannaprada.
> 
> I wore them for a quick trip to the grocery store last night and then again to work today. More on my thread tonight...



Absolutely LOVE these Stilly!! Where did you find these beauties?


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Welp. I started off with these simple pumps and ended buying a pair of boots. I can't believe the blisters I got on the side of my foot. Weird
> 
> View attachment 1889112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889113


 
To wear no hose has its virtues... and DRAWBACKS!! 

B


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> To wear no hose has its virtues... and DRAWBACKS!!
> 
> B



Bahahahahah so true


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Absolutely LOVE these Stilly!! Where did you find these beauties?


 
They were another eBay find.
I've never seen a pair like them!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Welp. I started off with these simple pumps and ended buying a pair of boots. I can't believe the blisters I got on the side of my foot. Weird
> 
> View attachment 1889112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889113



I'm sorry to hear that. The boots are cute!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to hear that. The boots are cute!



Franco Sarto. Pretty cozy


----------



## martinaa

Bibi suede black


----------



## Nolia

Black Patent Ron Ron 100mm


----------



## mrl1005

Wore my plum pigalle platos to work, and my suede spike LPs to go out.


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

> Black Patent Ron Ron 100mm


Have said before I love those shoes. Your whole outfit is amazing



			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Wore my plum pigalle platos to work, and my suede spike LPs to go out.



Weeee. Plum is just stunning this year in CL. Way to be sexy tonight. Get it gurl


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Have said before I love those shoes. Your whole outfit is amazing
> 
> Weeee. Plum is just stunning this year in CL. Way to be sexy tonight. Get it gurl



Hehe. Joys of hanging out with the ex-bf. Gotta remind him what he's been missing


----------



## Nolia

*Head out tonight to a fashion exhibit and design competition!!
Trying to get some wear out of my Herve Leger dress from my bachelorette and bringing some sass in my Lucifers.
*


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

> Head out tonight to a fashion exhibit and design competition!!
> Trying to get some wear out of my Herve Leger dress from my bachelorette and bringing some sass in my Lucifers.



I'm drooling. I love it


----------



## brittany729

Rolling Spikes Black


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

black patent very prive


----------



## rock_girl

Python Summerissima.  So pretty, but my toes...


----------



## rdgldy

padrino booties


----------



## mrl1005

My new LLs!


----------



## wannaprada

Dark Red Bianca


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Dark Red Bianca



Oh hello wanna. Love those on you gurl. They look amazing


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oh hello wanna. Love those on you gurl. They look amazing



Thanks CC! The Bianca is definitely one of my favorite styles.


----------



## Brazucaa

wannaprada said:


> Thanks CC! The Bianca is definitely one of my favorite styles.


 
No wonder... they look fantastic on you, girl.

B


----------



## wannaprada

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> No wonder... they look fantastic on you, girl.
> 
> B



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Rolandes in the rain today...


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:
			
		

> Black Patent Rolandes in the rain today...



I didn't know they made the Rolando in a sling? I love them!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Black Patent Rolandes in the rain today...


Fabulous look stilly, I'm still trying to wear my Rolandos for more than 2-3 hours!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Fabulous look stilly, I'm still trying to wear my Rolandos for more than 2-3 hours!!



Ill be honest with ya. ... They scare me


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Fabulous look stilly, I'm still trying to wear my Rolandos for more than 2-3 hours!!



Really Beagly? They are one of the few CLs that I'm able to wear all day at work! Then again, I'm at a desk or sitting in meetings all day, so that may be why.


----------



## rock_girl

Maggie Santa Fe


----------



## wannaprada

Patent lady peep.


----------



## PursePrincess24

grey flannel new simples


----------



## mrl1005

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Maggie Santa Fe



I love these! I have this print in the LPs!


----------



## mrl1005

Bronze Karung Piggy 120s


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Patent lady peep.



LOVE these on you!!! I still can't believe the awesome deal you got on these!!!


----------



## beagly911

Nude patent New Simple


----------



## wannaprada

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Bronze Karung Piggy 120s



OMG, these are beautiful!! I've never seen these piggies before! Love!




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> LOVE these on you!!! I still can't believe the awesome deal you got on these!!!



Thanks and I know! Nothing like a good deal on a pair of CLs!


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> OMG, these are beautiful!! I've never seen these piggies before! Love!
> 
> Thanks and I know! Nothing like a good deal on a pair of CLs!



Hehe thank you wanna! eBay find for an amazing price! And agreed on the good deals, us ladies need to justify our new purchases some how


----------



## stilly

mrl1005 said:


> Bronze Karung Piggy 120s


 
They look gorgeous on you *mrl*!!!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> I didn't know they made the Rolando in a sling? I love them!


 


beagly911 said:


> Fabulous look stilly, I'm still trying to wear my Rolandos for more than 2-3 hours!!


 
Thanks *wannaprada* & *beagly*!!!
The Rolandes are a bit more comfy than the Rolandos...the slingback doesn't squish your toes quite as much...


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:


> They look gorgeous on you *mrl*!!!



Thank you stilly! I'm in LOVE with them! (and now, I just need to master walking in them!)


----------



## rdgldy

miss boxe in maroon glace


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Bronze Karung Piggy 120s



Those are super sexy!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Dark Red Bianca



Hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Patent Rolandes in the rain today...



Hmm.. I never knew rolando came in sling backs. Those are pretty cool!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Nolia said:


> *Head out tonight to a fashion exhibit and design competition!!
> Trying to get some wear out of my Herve Leger dress from my bachelorette and bringing some sass in my Lucifers.
> *



I love your outfit! Really nice!


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Hot!



 Thanks sweetie.


----------



## mrl1005

Wearing my nude LLs while shopping today.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Black simple 70


----------



## rock_girl

Thanks to the ladies on the Authentication thread, I am wearing my new Rouge Metal Patent Bianca 140s!!


----------



## wannaprada

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Thanks to the ladies on the Authentication thread, I am wearing my new Rouge Metal Patent Bianca 140s!!



Those are beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## rock_girl

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Those are beautiful!! Congrats!



Thanks doll!


----------



## rock_girl

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> I love these! I have this print in the LPs!



Thanks! I am from New Mexico, so these are sentimental for me (although I don't see Santa Fe in the design).


----------



## rock_girl

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Bronze Karung Piggy 120s



Gorgy!


----------



## rock_girl

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Patent lady peep.



Lovely! Wish I could rock the LPs but we don't get along...


----------



## wannaprada

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Lovely! Wish I could rock the LPs but we don't get along...



I discovered that I too do not get along with the LP, unfortunately.  They are pretty, though.


----------



## Christchrist

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Thanks to the ladies on the Authentication thread, I am wearing my new Rouge Metal Patent Bianca 140s!!



Ohhhhh those are delish!


----------



## wannaprada

Wearing my beloved black spiked Piggies.


----------



## rock_girl

Christchrist said:


> Ohhhhh those are delish!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## rock_girl

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my beloved black spiked Piggies.


 
  Some day maybe I'll venture into piggie territory... For now, I'll just  over yours!


----------



## wannaprada

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Some day maybe I'll venture into piggie territory... For now, I'll just  over yours!



Lol! Not a problem!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

black patent daffodile


----------



## Chakern

Maroccan red suede Ronron 85v ... Soooo nice :okay:


----------



## Felicious

Maggie 140 pony leopard - to train my high heel skills and doing the dishes in a sexy way


----------



## wannaprada

Felicious said:
			
		

> Maggie 140 pony leopard - to train my high heel skills and doing the dishes in a sexy way



These look great! I owned these at one point after finding them at second cut but no matter how hard I tried, they just didn't work! W/o padding, they would flop off and with padding they would be too tight. I finally have up and sold them.  I envy anyone who can wear them.


----------



## wannaprada

These were the most I've ever paid for a pair of shoes so I'm determined to get my money's worth! Lol


----------



## Christchrist

Felicious said:
			
		

> Maggie 140 pony leopard - to train my high heel skills and doing the dishes in a sexy way






			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> These were the most I've ever paid for a pair of shoes so I'm determined to get my money's worth! Lol



I love both of these shoes. 2 of my favs


----------



## CloudyDayz198

wannaprada said:


> These were the most I've ever paid for a pair of shoes so I'm determined to get my money's worth! Lol


----------



## mrl1005

Felicious said:


> Maggie 140 pony leopard - to train my high heel skills and doing the dishes in a sexy way
> 
> View attachment 1912182


LOVE these!  good choice!


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:


> These were the most I've ever paid for a pair of shoes so I'm determined to get my money's worth! Lol


 LOOOOOOOVVVVEEEE these on you! (and the shoes in general too!)


----------



## mrl1005

Wearing my new cramiosi biancas (i think thats the correct spelling of the color haha).


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I love both of these shoes. 2 of my favs






			
				jess10141 said:
			
		

>






			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> LOOOOOOOVVVVEEEE these on you! (and the shoes in general too!)






			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Wearing my new cramiosi biancas (i think thats the correct spelling of the color haha).



Thanks ladies! 

Mrl1005, did you post a modeling pic in the outfit thread??


----------



## rock_girl

wannaprada said:


> These were the most I've ever paid for a pair of shoes so I'm determined to get my money's worth! Lol


 
SWOON!


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Mrl1005, did you post a modeling pic in the outfit thread??



Nooo, I'm slacking. And my outfit was def a "oh s***! I'm going to be late!" combined with "I ate way too much chocolate and feel bloated". Next outfit, I will def post!


----------



## wannaprada

rock_girl said:
			
		

> SWOON!



Rock girl, we must find you a pair!! 




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Nooo, I'm slacking. And my outfit was def a "oh s***! I'm going to be late!" combined with "I ate way too much chocolate and feel bloated". Next outfit, I will def post!



LOL! I definitely understand!


----------



## rock_girl

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Rock girl, we must find you a pair!!



Okay!  I'll take 100mm please.


----------



## wannaprada

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Okay!  I'll take 100mm please.



I'll get right on it!


----------



## beagly911

New Hai


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

black kid simple in 70 mm


----------



## wannaprada

My new Filo, which were signed by Msr. Louboutin himself!!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

wannaprada said:


> My new Filo, which were signed by Msr. Louboutin himself!!



Love love love love love love love!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> My new Filo, which were signed by Msr. Louboutin himself!!


 Gorgeous wanna!!


----------



## beagly911

Nude patent New Simples


----------



## PetitColibri

wannaprada said:


> My new Filo, which were signed by Msr. Louboutin himself!!



they look lovely on you, congrats


----------



## wannaprada

PetitColibri said:
			
		

> they look lovely on you, congrats



Thanks Petit!


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> My new Filo, which were signed by Msr. Louboutin himself!!



Love these on you!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## cts900

black patent ADs


----------



## mrl1005

Wearing my MBP 150s in Leopard Pony Hair


----------



## hermosa_vogue

No Prives in Jade Patent


----------



## AEGIS

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I'm wearing my black spikes 120 Pigalles... first time today and I've had them for almost a year



where is this belt from? i love it!


----------



## lovealwaysxo

hermosa_vogue said:


> No Prives in Jade Patent



These are a gorgeous colour! I really love the No Prives!


----------



## mrl1005

Wearing my spiked LPs today


----------



## stilly

Nude Pigalle Plato 140s...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Black kid fetisha (Im begining to last a little bit longer in the heels)


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

AEGIS said:


> where is this belt from? i love it!



The belt is only a cheapie one from a chain store here in Australia called Forever New. I bought it over a year ago, maybe two. It isn't even leather :shame:


----------



## wannaprada

Beige Rolandos.


----------



## brittany729

Rolling Black Spikes, again!  So comfortable.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

I wore my new pair of flats and they TORE up the back of my left heel  I was limping around the mall until I could purchase band-aids lol. Ugh, I always forget I have to be careful when breaking in new shoes, I just get too excited to wear them I guess.


----------



## mizcolon73

11th wedding anniversary dinner last night wearing glitter numero prive


----------



## Christchrist

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> 11th wedding anniversary dinner last night wearing glitter numero prive



You look fab!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mizcolon73 said:


> 11th wedding anniversary dinner last night wearing glitter numero prive



Nice outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

black patent very prive


----------



## rock_girl

Summerissima, out with friends on Saturday night!


----------



## 4Elegance

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> 11th wedding anniversary dinner last night wearing glitter numero prive



You look great.  Congrats


----------



## beagly911

Teal patent new simple


----------



## mrl1005

C'est Moi 140 Booties


----------



## martinaa

Mago RB


----------



## mizcolon73

Christchrist said:


> You look fab!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Nice outfit!


 


4Elegance said:


> You look great. Congrats


 

Awwwww, thank you ladies for the complements!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Black kid Filo. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## DebbiNC

wannaprada said:


> Black kid Filo. Have a great day everyone!



Oh, I love these! Lookin' good!


----------



## kristinemarie20

Lavender Zigounettes


----------



## mizcolon73

wannaprada said:


> Black kid Filo. Have a great day everyone!


 
Love these!!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Black kid Filo. Have a great day everyone!


 Lovely Filo's wanna!!  I'd be scared to break the heel though...I'm not a petit little flower!!


----------



## wannaprada

DebbiNC said:
			
		

> Oh, I love these! Lookin' good!






			
				mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Love these!!






			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Lovely Filo's wanna!!  I'd be scared to break the heel though...I'm not a petit little flower!!



Thanks ladies! Beagly, I am definitely not a petit little flower either, so I am trying to get over that fear, especially now that I own 2 pairs!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Cranberry Miss Boxe


----------



## caitle

Blue watersnake Sonietta flats


----------



## Miss jae

Highness Red Tip


----------



## wannaprada

Miss jae said:
			
		

> Highness Red Tip



Love your tights!


----------



## wannaprada

Nude Pigalle


----------



## mrl1005

Miss jae said:


> Highness Red Tip


LOVE the tights!!!


----------



## mrl1005

Leopard Lame Pigalle 100


----------



## jenniferb07

wannaprada said:


> Black kid Filo. Have a great day everyone!



I LOVE these! You have some of my favorites. I'm afraid of the heel too but it makes the rounded toe a little sexier!


----------



## Gabe1

wannaprada said:


> Nude Pigalle


Wannaprada the piggies look great on you, they look on the beige/nude side, i feel like mine looks a little pinkish. Did you vibram them? Im wondering if it maies a difference for comfortablity at work or for simply wearing them all day.


----------



## wannaprada

Gabe1 said:
			
		

> Wannaprada the piggies look great on you, they look on the beige/nude side, i feel like mine looks a little pinkish. Did you vibram them? Im wondering if it maies a difference for comfortablity at work or for simply wearing them all day.



Thanks Gabe! No, I have not vibram them yet. I usually wait until some of the red sole has come off before doing that.  I'm not sure anything can make them comfortable! Lol!


----------



## wannaprada

jenniferb07 said:
			
		

> I LOVE these! You have some of my favorites. I'm afraid of the heel too but it makes the rounded toe a little sexier!



Thanks and I totally agree!


----------



## Miss jae

wannaprada said:


> Love your tights!



thank you! Wolford online sale!


----------



## Miss jae

mrl1005 said:


> LOVE the tights!!!



Thank You!! Wolford online sale!


----------



## ShoeLoverNY

Miss jae said:
			
		

> Highness Red Tip



Love the shoes and the tight !&#128077;


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Black kid Filo. Have a great day everyone!



Nice combo!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Miss jae said:


> Highness Red Tip



I love the red tip! Its so sexy! I love the stripes with the heels!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Nude Pigalle



I love the nude! They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Nice combo!






			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love the nude! They look gorgeous on you!



Thank you!


----------



## beagly911

Pony hair giraffe print VP's


----------



## mrl1005

Silver glitter Pigalle Platos


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Silver glitter Pigalle Platos


I love the stockings with those heels!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

black simple 70mm


----------



## Sue89

My gray suede Nitoinimoi 120 
I feel happy just looking at them


----------



## wannaprada

.


----------



## wannaprada

Wearing my No. 299 today.


----------



## mrl1005

Leopard pony hair MBPs


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love the stockings with those heels!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Sue89

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my No. 299 today.


 Loooooove them!


----------



## wannaprada

Sue89 said:


> Loooooove them!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Natural canvas Jennys


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Leopard pony hair MBPs



Very sexy!


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very sexy!


thank you, thank you!

ps- I love your avatar picture.


----------



## stilly

mrl1005 said:


> Leopard pony hair MBPs


 
These look amazing on you!!!


----------



## stilly

Decollete 554s in Shiny Black Calf


----------



## rdgldy

orange patent declozeps


----------



## authenticplease

Beloved Miss Marples :loveeyes;


----------



## authenticplease

rdgldy said:
			
		

> orange patent declozeps



Yummy....orange patent!


----------



## Doglover1610

Wore my nude glitter Ron Rons to Brian McKnight's concert last night. Unfortunately the heels were dinged up quite a bit because of the rocky area. Oh well - that's what shoes are for......to wear!


----------



## rock_girl

authenticplease said:


> Beloved Miss Marples :loveeyes;


 
Wish I hadn't missed out on these... !



Sue89 said:


> My gray suede Nitoinimoi 120
> I feel happy just looking at them


 
Ohh, I don't think I've ever seen the gray in real life.  Next time, will you post a picture?



mrl1005 said:


> Leopard pony hair MBPs


 
Lovely!



hermosa_vogue said:


> Natural canvas Jennys


 
I really liked the way you styled them over in the Who What Wear thread.



stilly said:


> Decollete 554s in Shiny Black Calf


 
Sexy, especially with denim!



rdgldy said:


> orange patent declozeps


 
Orange and yellow are really two colors that always make me smile.  I think they add great pops of color to most outfits!


----------



## rock_girl

Doglover1610 said:


> Wore my nude glitter Ron Rons to Brian McKnight's concert last night. Unfortunately the heels were dinged up quite a bit because of the rocky area. Oh well - that's what shoes are for......to wear!


 
Nothing a little TLC from a cobbler can't remedy!


----------



## Sue89

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Ohh, I don't think I've ever seen the gray in real life.  Next time, will you post a picture?!


Yes of course!! I would be happy to!!  Today no  CLs  for me!  we had high water in Venice so just ugly "fishing boots" bleah! Didn't want to go outside but work called! Haha


----------



## nillacobain

Sue89 said:


> My gray suede Nitoinimoi 120
> I feel happy just looking at them



I'm glad you got them! Post a pic!


----------



## nillacobain

rdgldy said:


> orange patent declozeps



Decolzeps!  I wish I had them in all colors!


----------



## Megs

nillacobain said:


> Decolzeps!  I wish I had them in all colors!



Yes! They are truly so lovely!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Decollete 554s in Shiny Black Calf


 Beautiful stilly!


rdgldy said:


> orange patent declozeps


Oh that sounds like a stunning color...would love to see pics!



authenticplease said:


> Beloved Miss Marples :loveeyes;


Those are great!  



nillacobain said:


> Decolzeps!  I wish I had them in all colors!


I second that nillacobain, I'd wear them everyday! :giggles:


----------



## hermosa_vogue

rock_girl said:


> I really liked the way you styled them over in the Who What Wear thread.



Thanks so much lovely!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Decollete 554s in Shiny Black Calf



Hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

authenticplease said:


> Beloved Miss Marples :loveeyes;



Cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Black patent daffodile


----------



## 9distelle

wannaprada said:


> Patent lady peep.


LPs look great on you &your polished toes!! Gorgeous vibrant color!!


----------



## Bag-terfly

I'm wearing Yolanda WS to church today.


----------



## Christchrist

Bag-terfly said:
			
		

> I'm wearing Yolanda WS to church today.



That shoe is amazing


----------



## indi3r4

Was traveling this weekend wearing balinodono.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Bag-terfly said:


> I'm wearing Yolanda WS to church today.



Nice heels!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

indi3r4 said:


> Was traveling this weekend wearing balinodono.
> 
> View attachment 1928455


  Very cute outfit! I love the vest!


----------



## Bag-terfly

Christchrist said:
			
		

> That shoe is amazing



Christchrist, thanks for your lovely comment.  Hugs to you!




			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Nice heels!



Lavenderduckiez, thanks for the sweet comment.   Heart


----------



## Luv n bags

.


----------



## CocoB

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Black patent daffodile



Loving this shoe in patent.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CocoB said:


> Loving this shoe in patent.



Thanks girl!


----------



## Sue89

nillacobain said:


> I'm glad you got them! Post a pic!


 Me too!  The gray ones was not my first choice, actually they was my last as I prefear the blacks, the reds and the blue ones but is already unbelievable that I've found them in my size and for that price!!! So I'm super happy! I've been busy with the change of wardrobe in this two days, I'll try to post it later!


----------



## nillacobain

Sue89 said:


> Me too!  The gray ones was not my first choice, actually they was my last as I prefear the blacks, the reds and the blue ones but is already unbelievable that I've found them in my size and for that price!!! So I'm super happy! I've been busy with the change of wardrobe in this two days, I'll try to post it later!



Yeah, it's starting to get cold... :rain: 

Can't wait to see your pics. I'm sure you'll find the other versions as well.


----------



## rock_girl

Black Patent New Simple


----------



## Sue89

nillacobain said:


> Yeah, it's starting to get cold... :rain:
> 
> Can't wait to see your pics. I'm sure you'll find the other versions as well.


I've lost an auction for the black ones at last second!! Too bad I was so sad!!
I swear my heart broke in that moment! The next three days I kept thinking "come on don't pay for them or change your mind I need them more than you etc" ahaha

I'm happy that it's starting to get cold! My beloved winter is coming to embrace me


----------



## Sue89

Here they are  Gray Nitoinimoi, sorry for bad photos but they're taken with my iPod


----------



## rock_girl

Sue89 said:


> Here they are  Gray Nitoinimoi, sorry for bad photos but they're taken with my iPod


 
Thank you!  This is officially my favorite Nitoinimoi colorway!


----------



## mrl1005

Wearing my nude patent LLs


----------



## authenticplease

rock_girl said:


> Wish I hadn't missed out on these... !!





beagly911 said:


> Beautiful stilly!
> 
> Oh that sounds like a stunning color...would love to see pics!
> 
> 
> Those are great!
> 
> 
> I second that nillacobain, I'd wear them everyday! :giggles:





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute!





Thanks ladies!  They just got back from the spa(new half soles, heels taps, and polishing) so they are looking as good as new


----------



## mrl1005

Wearing my black nappa pigalle spikes today


----------



## annamoon

Love your nappa's how do you wear them all day!!



mrl1005 said:


> Wearing my black nappa pigalle spikes today


----------



## rock_girl

mrl1005 said:


> Wearing my black nappa pigalle spikes today


 
Lookin' good!


----------



## mrl1005

annamoon said:
			
		

> Love your nappa's how do you wear them all day!!



Office job....I'm sitting all day. And thank you!! 




			
				rock_girl said:
			
		

> Lookin' good!



Thank you rock!!


----------



## wannaprada

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Wearing my black nappa pigalle spikes today



Very nice!


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Very nice!



Thanks wanna! There's just something about spike piggies that makes my heart go pitter patter.


----------



## mrl1005

Changed out of my spiked piggies and into my Daffs for dinner/happy hour.


----------



## wannaprada

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Changed out of my spiked piggies and into my Daffs for dinner/happy hour.



Now you just showing off!


----------



## stilly

mrl1005 said:


> Wearing my black nappa pigalle spikes today


 
So gorgy!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Wearing my black nappa pigalle spikes today



Those are super sexy! I'm thinking about getting them in the plato. The 120mm without the platform is too hard for me to walk in.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Now you just showing off!



LOL i agree =)


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Sue89 said:


> Here they are  Gray Nitoinimoi, sorry for bad photos but they're taken with my iPod



Those are hot!


----------



## gfairenoughh

mrl1005 said:


> Changed out of my spiked piggies and into my Daffs for dinner/happy hour.



fab!!!!!!


----------



## martinaa

mrl1005 said:


> Changed out of my spiked piggies and into my Daffs for dinner/happy hour.


 
I like them on you!


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Now you just showing off!



Hehe! I wish I could walk in my Piggies, but these  have not reached the "walking well/not falling" stage yet. Thank goodness for office jobs lol!




			
				stilly said:
			
		

> So gorgy!!!



Thanks stilly!




			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Those are super sexy! I'm thinking about getting them in the plato. The 120mm without the platform is too hard for me to walk in.



Thanks!! i saw the PPs, they look amazing! I can only do minimal walking in these which is why I changed when I was going out for dinner into my Daffs...much easier to walk in!




			
				gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> fab!!!!!!



Thank you!!




			
				martinaa said:
			
		

> I like them on you!



Thank you!!


----------



## wannaprada

Yesterday it was the glittered Filo. Today it's the black Filo.


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Yesterday it was the glittered Filo. Today it's the black Filo.



Such a great choice!! Even though your glittered pair is extra special


----------



## mrl1005

Wearing my hot pink LPs today to work


----------



## CloudyDayz198

mrl1005 said:


> Wearing my hot pink LPs today to work



Must...have...lady....peeps.  I love these on you! I want a spiked pair in the worst way but I am trying to be good right now.  These LP's kill me,  and I love that color!! Perfect color to brighten your day


----------



## gfairenoughh

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Wearing my hot pink LPs today to work



Wow!!! I love your work outfits! I hate the sneakers and jeans I HAVE to wear!!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Changed out of my spiked piggies and into my Daffs for dinner/happy hour.



Sexy!


----------



## mrl1005

jess10141 said:
			
		

> Must...have...lady....peeps.  I love these on you! I want a spiked pair in the worst way but I am trying to be good right now.  These LP's kill me,  and I love that color!! Perfect color to brighten your day



Hehe Jess you are too funny! I'm a big, big fan of LPs. Good things about spikes is that Msr. has brought them back for multiple seasons (and I know...I'm trying to be good and not buy more...as I check the bay daily).

I love this hot pink too! I figured gas shortage, power outage, going to work, crazy drivers, no power...yup, it's a hot pink LP day! (I live in jersey. We don't know what to do with hurricanes lol)




			
				gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Wow!!! I love your work outfits! I hate the sneakers and jeans I HAVE to wear!!



Thank you!! It's by far the best thing about my job. I get to wear my fun heels. (Even though I do love my jeans, flip flops, uggs, and other comfy shoes!!)




			
				LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> Sexy!



Thank you, thank you LV! If you're in NYC I hope you and your loved ones are okay and keeping safe, warm, etc in the aftermath of the storm!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mrl1005 said:


> Changed out of my spiked piggies and into my Daffs for dinner/happy hour.



I'm not normally a fan of Dafs but you wear them really well!



mrl1005 said:


> Hehe! I wish I could walk in my Piggies, but these  have not reached the "walking well/not falling" stage yet.



Hehe this made me giggle....



mrl1005 said:


> Wearing my hot pink LPs today to work



I am in love.


----------



## nillacobain

Sue89 said:


> Here they are  Gray Nitoinimoi, sorry for bad photos but they're taken with my iPod



Beautiful! They look amazing on you!


----------



## mrl1005

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> I'm not normally a fan of Dafs but you wear them really well!
> 
> Hehe this made me giggle....
> 
> I am in love.



Awww thank you hermosa! I'm a big LP fan, and this particular pair has a very special place (my best deal ever)!


----------



## stilly

mrl1005 said:


> Wearing my hot pink LPs today to work


 
Love the color of these!!!


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:
			
		

> Love the color of these!!!



Thank you stilly!!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Today I'm wearing Jade Patent No Prives


----------



## mrl1005

Wearing my indigo/purple Maggies for casual Friday


----------



## stilly

mrl1005 said:


> Wearing my indigo/purple Maggies for casual Friday


 
So pretty!!!


----------



## stilly

Blue Leopard Pigalles


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:
			
		

> So pretty!!!






			
				stilly said:
			
		

> Blue Leopard Pigalles



Thanks! And I always love your outfits and CLs!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Wearing my hot pink LPs today to work



I'm loving the hot pink!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Wearing my indigo/purple Maggies for casual Friday



Really hot! I wish we had casual Fridays.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Blue Leopard Pigalles



Very hot Stilly! It matches with the poke a dot skirt!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Wearing my black patent daffodile


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Wearing my black patent daffodile on a Friday


----------



## gfairenoughh

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Wearing my black patent daffodile



I love the daffodile! My favorite CL by a landslide! They look great on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gfairenoughh said:


> I love the daffodile! My favorite CL by a landslide! They look great on you!



Thanks girl!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Tiger patent Decollete today to an early Christmas lunch


----------



## zalen

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Wearing my black patent daffodile on a Friday



So pretty!!! I'm loving your black patent daffodile!


----------



## mrl1005

Wearing my piggy 100s while outlet shopping/browsing (don't mind the dirtiness of Burt. We just fed him today (aka as filled him up with gas)...jersey is still hit w gas shortages...so we had to road trip)


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I'm loving the hot pink!



Thank you! I love these!!! One of my faves by far!




			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Really hot! I wish we had casual Fridays.



This is the first job where we've ever had casual Fridays. I'm a big fan!




			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Wearing my black patent daffodile



Love these on you!!! Perfection!




			
				hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Tiger patent Decollete today to an early Christmas lunch



Love these!!


----------



## eternal

Does any one know the name of these? Purchased them in a consignment store.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

zalen said:


> So pretty!!! I'm loving your black patent daffodile!



Thanks!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gfairenoughh said:


> I love the daffodile! My favorite CL by a landslide! They look great on you!



Thanks girl!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hermosa_vogue said:


> Tiger patent Decollete today to an early Christmas lunch


Those are pretty cute!


----------



## mrl1005

My black suede LPs with silver spikes


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Hyper Prives today - the black ones with red tips


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

black patent very prive with the red tip


----------



## Sue89

nillacobain said:


> Beautiful! They look amazing on you!


 Thank you


----------



## Sue89

mrl1005 said:


> My black suede LPs with silver spikes


----------



## mrl1005

Wearing my Bibis today with an Express skirt and Brooks Brothers buttoned down shirt. (I'm too "normal" professional today :roflmao: )


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Wearing my black patent daffodile on a Friday


 
These look amazing on you *Lavender*!!!
Love them!!!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Wearing patent pigalle plato


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> These look amazing on you *Lavender*!!!
> Love them!!!



THanks Stilly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Wearing patent pigalle plato



I have always loved the plato. Sexy!


----------



## poppyseed

Red pony Lady Page with some black skinnies and navy sweater


----------



## rock_girl

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Red pony Lady Page with some black skinnies and navy sweater



Love these!


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Red pony Lady Page with some black skinnies and navy sweater



Those are hot. You must love them


----------



## wannaprada

Jolie Dune


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Jolie Dune



I love them with the tights.


----------



## rock_girl

wannaprada said:


> Jolie Dune


 
These remind me of the Lola Neoud (which I have) and both pairs remind me of Minnie Mouse's shoes due to the shape of the opening.  :giggles:


----------



## wannaprada

rock_girl said:
			
		

> These remind me of the Lola Neoud (which I have) and both pairs remind me of Minnie Mouse's shoes due to the shape of the opening.  :giggles:



I never thought of that but you're right! Lol!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

poppyseed said:


> Red pony Lady Page with some black skinnies and navy sweater



Wow I actually really love these!!  They look great on you


----------



## hermosa_vogue

I'm wearing my new Love Me's today


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I have always loved the plato. Sexy!



Thank you


----------



## mrl1005

Wore my Aborinas today...for a 13 hour day. (Mostly sitting though!!)


----------



## poppyseed

rock_girl said:


> Love these!


 


Christchrist said:


> Those are hot. You must love them


 


hermosa_vogue said:


> Wow I actually really love these!! They look great on you


 

Thank you ladies! I actually love them now but I wasn't 100% sure about them when I first got them...they were an absolute hell to walk in, but they're good now!


----------



## poppyseed

My new Maggies today with teal pencil dress, can't get enough of them!


----------



## JessieG

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Red pony Lady Page with some black skinnies and navy sweater



Omg!!! Never saw this colour/fabric??? Totslly amazing!!! Now have yet another pair I love.HOT...they look totally fabulous. Wowsers!


----------



## poppyseed

JessieG said:


> Omg!!! Never saw this colour/fabric??? Totslly amazing!!! Now have yet another pair I love.HOT...they look totally fabulous. Wowsers!


 
Thank you! Yes, I think they were quite rare to find, I couldn't believe it when I found them. The are all pony hair all over.


----------



## mrl1005

poppyseed said:
			
		

> My new Maggies today with teal pencil dress, can't get enough of them!



 Maggies. They look fab with the dark tights!


----------



## poppyseed

mrl1005 said:


> Maggies. They look fab with the dark tights!


 
Thank you! I never thought they would be so comfy


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> My new Maggies today with teal pencil dress, can't get enough of them!



Maggie is my fav shoe. They look great


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> Maggie is my fav shoe. They look great



I know, it's crazy! I've had these about a week and I can't stop thinking about getting another pair...


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> I know, it's crazy! I've had these about a week and I can't stop thinking about getting another pair...



Do it! I have the gold that are too big. I don't care I love them


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

poppyseed said:


> Red pony Lady Page with some black skinnies and navy sweater
> 
> 
> View attachment 1939118



I love the red


----------



## Nolia

*Trusty black patent Ron Ron 100~*


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

> Trusty black patent Ron Ron 100~



I need that shoe


----------



## wannaprada

Camel Rolando's


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Camel Rolando's



I'm not gonna lie. That shoe scares me


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Nolia said:


> *Trusty black patent Ron Ron 100~*



hot mama! you look GREAT! love your whole outfit


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I'm not gonna lie. That shoe scares me



Really? They are one of my most comfortable CL!! I wore them all day during the NYC Meetup without missing a beat! I love them! Don't be scared.


----------



## nshash

Out tonight with my electric blue croc décolleté's


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Really? They are one of my most comfortable CL!! I wore them all day during the NYC Meetup without missing a beat! I love them! Don't be scared.



Ok. If you say they are good ill try them


----------



## Christchrist

nshash said:
			
		

> Out tonight with my electric blue croc décolleté's



I'm in love!


----------



## BagLVer4Life

nshash said:


> View attachment 1942340
> 
> 
> Out tonight with my electric blue croc décolleté's



Love the color!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Nolia said:


> *Trusty black patent Ron Ron 100~*



Love your outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

poppyseed said:


> My new Maggies today with teal pencil dress, can't get enough of them!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1940231


Those are hot on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

nshash said:


> View attachment 1942340
> 
> 
> Out tonight with my electric blue croc décolleté's


Wow! I never knew they exist! They are hot!


----------



## nshash

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Wow! I never knew they exist! They are hot!


 

Thanks - I saw these years ago on the site and just had to get them...I ended up finding the pair at the CL London store! It also comes in black and red croc....

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/electric-blue-crocodile-decollete-378124.html


----------



## Sincerelycass11

nshash said:
			
		

> Out tonight with my electric blue croc décolleté's



This color is fantastic!!!!


----------



## sherry84

Black Bianca's and a stop staring dress (with a black cardigan because it is to cold outside )


----------



## sherry84

nshash said:


> Thanks - I saw these years ago on the site and just had to get them...I ended up finding the pair at the CL London store! It also comes in black and red croc....
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/electric-blue-crocodile-decollete-378124.html



Love the color!!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

nshash said:


> View attachment 1942340
> 
> 
> Out tonight with my electric blue croc décolleté's



THEY
ARE
AMAZING

I have serious shoe envy right now.  They look absolutely fantastic on your skintone!!


----------



## poppyseed

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are hot on you!



Thank you


----------



## poppyseed

nshash said:


> View attachment 1942340
> 
> 
> Out tonight with my electric blue croc décolleté's



WOW! They are stunning. I love Decolletes!


----------



## wannaprada

nshash said:
			
		

> Out tonight with my electric blue croc décolleté's



What a beautiful color! They look amazing on you!


----------



## Nolia

jess10141 said:


> hot mama! you look GREAT! love your whole outfit





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love your outfit!


----------



## nillacobain

nshash said:


> View attachment 1942340
> 
> 
> Out tonight with my electric blue croc décolleté's



My heart just skipped a beat!!! Love them!!! If I win the lottery EB croc CLs will be my fist purchase! EB croc New Simples....


----------



## cts900

amethyste python HP....


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:
			
		

> amethyste python HP....



Oh yes please. I love


----------



## cts900

Christchrist said:


> Oh yes please. I love



You are too cute.  Thanks!


----------



## wannaprada

cts900 said:
			
		

> amethyste python HP....


----------



## cts900

wannaprada said:


>



 Thanks, hotness.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

cts900 said:


> amethyste python HP....


Wow these are just amazing!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Wearing my Tiger Patent Decollete today


----------



## cts900

hermosa_vogue said:


> Wow these are just amazing!



Thank you so much!  I _totally_ agree .


----------



## mrl1005

cts900 said:
			
		

> amethyste python HP....



These are lovely!! Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## cts900

mrl1005 said:


> These are lovely!! Such a gorgeous color!



Thank you _very_ much.  They are the pride of my collection .


----------



## rock_girl

nshash said:
			
		

> Out tonight with my electric blue croc décolleté's



Stunning!


----------



## rock_girl

cts900 said:
			
		

> amethyste python HP....



Lovely! I am always on the look out for a pair in my size, cuz I love your so much!


----------



## rock_girl

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Wearing my Tiger Patent Decollete today



Fantastic choice and such a great neutral!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

cts900 said:


> amethyste python HP....



Those are gorgeous!


----------



## 9distelle

cts900 said:


> amethyste python HP....


LOVE on you!!


----------



## eros1987




----------



## wannaprada

Nude Pigalle 120


----------



## martinaa

wannaprada said:


> Nude Pigalle 120


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Nude Pigalle 120



Gorgeous!


----------



## cts900

rock_girl said:


> Lovely! I am always on the look out for a pair in my size, cuz I love your so much!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are gorgeous!





9distelle said:


> LOVE on you!!



Thank you ladies soooooo much!  You know how to make a girl feel like a zillion bucks.


----------



## cts900

wannaprada said:


> nude pigalle 120



hawt!


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

Fred lace up


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Yesterday for my birthday I wore my "anti bullying" Loubies!!! YEAY purple!


----------



## mizcolon73

cts900 said:


> amethyste python HP....



Absolutely DEVINE!!!!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Nude Pigalle 120




Gorgeous *wannaprada*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Love Me 120s


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Black Patent Love Me 120s



I adore that shoe. It's beautiful. The dress is perfect with them


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Nude Pigalle 120



Loving the pigalle!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Patent Love Me 120s



Very sexy!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Yesterday for my birthday I wore my "anti bullying" Loubies!!! YEAY purple!



 I'm loving the purple!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Yesterday for my birthday I wore my "anti bullying" Loubies!!! YEAY purple!



Happy birthday!!!!! U look beautiful!


----------



## poppyseed

Hercule today!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

stilly said:


> Black Patent Love Me 120s



These look fabulous on you!!


----------



## JessieG

stilly said:
			
		

> Black Patent Love Me 120s



I'm on love with this style! They look fantastic!


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Hercule today!



That's cute with the tights.  I like em


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> That's cute with the tights.  I like em



Thank you! After looking at the photo, I have now cleaned and polished them too


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Thank you! After looking at the photo, I have now cleaned and polished them too



Haha I do that


----------



## Sincerelycass11

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Hercule today!



These are so nice! I love the toe area and studs!


----------



## poppyseed

Sincerelycass11 said:


> These are so nice! I love the toe area and studs!



Thanks! They are a hell to wear though just like Rolandos


----------



## mrl1005

Nude patent LLs


----------



## PyAri

piros.


----------



## wannaprada

martinaa said:
			
		

>






			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!






			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> hawt!






			
				stilly said:
			
		

> Gorgeous wannaprada!!!






			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Loving the pigalle!



Thank you ladies! I really love these, I must say!  Cannot wait to get another pair, but which color?! Decisions, decisions!


----------



## wannaprada

yoyoyoyaha said:
			
		

> Fred lace up



These shoes are so cute!! I so wish I wore flats enough to justify getting them! You wear them well!




			
				Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> Yesterday for my birthday I wore my "anti bullying" Loubies!!! YEAY purple!



I love these! I tried them on in peacock and fell in love! This purple looks great on you!




			
				stilly said:
			
		

> Black Patent Love Me 120s



Gorgeous as always! Stilly, so these size the same as the Pigalle?




			
				poppyseed said:
			
		

> Hercule today!



Nice!




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Nude patent LLs



I like!


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> These shoes are so cute!! I so wish I wore flats enough to justify getting them! You wear them well!
> 
> I love these! I tried them on in peacock and fell in love! This purple looks great on you!
> 
> Gorgeous as always! Stilly, so these size the same as the Pigalle?
> 
> Nice!
> 
> I like!



Thanks wanna!!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> These shoes are so cute!! I so wish I wore flats enough to justify getting them! You wear them well!
> 
> 
> 
> I love these! I tried them on in peacock and fell in love! This purple looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous as always! Stilly, so these size the same as the Pigalle?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> I like!



Thanks *wanna*!!!
Yes the Love Me's are the same as your Pigalle 120 size.


----------



## stilly

mrl1005 said:


> Nude patent LLs



Love your nude LLs *mrl!!!*
I love yours so much I just picked up a pair!!!


----------



## stilly

Sculpted Heel Black Patent Pigalle 120s


----------



## cts900

black patent AD 100s


----------



## chloe speaks

camel decolettes


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:
			
		

> Love your nude LLs mrl!!!
> I love yours so much I just picked up a pair!!!



Yay!!!


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:
			
		

> Sculpted Heel Black Patent Pigalle 120s






			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> black patent AD 100s



Love, love, love!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Sculpted Heel Black Patent Pigalle 120s



I like the style!


----------



## poppyseed

Today it's my newly acquired midnight python Ron Rons


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Today it's my newly acquired midnight python Ron Rons



I friggin love that shoe


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> I friggin love that shoe



Haha, I think you need to get some Ron Rons for yourself


----------



## mrl1005

Wearing my black calf graine Daffs


----------



## poppyseed

mrl1005 said:


> Wearing my black calf graine Daffs



Love them!

This thread is slowly becoming a story of different office floorings


----------



## cts900

mrl1005 said:


> Wearing my black calf graine Daffs



Great tights!


----------



## mrl1005

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Love them!
> 
> This thread is slowly becoming a story of different office floorings



Thank ya, thank ya!

And so true!! (I sneak my pics while I'm sitting at my desk. I know...I'm such a rebel!  )




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> Great tights!



Thank you! I'm all about fun tights!


----------



## cts900

mrl1005 said:


> Thank you! I'm all about fun tights!



Totally. Me, too!


----------



## poppyseed

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Thank ya, thank ya!
> 
> And so true!! (I sneak my pics while I'm sitting at my desk. I know...I'm such a rebel!  )
> 
> Thank you! I'm all about fun tights!



Haha I do that too, only I sit on kneeling chair and it is really hard having both feet on one side without falling off. Sometimes my (male) colleague takes pic for me as he always admires my shoes, but it's usually met with some nasty comment from my other (female) colleague who doesn't like me getting the attention!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Wearing my beloved toe crushers.  Gray suede rolandos 33


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

poppyseed said:


> Today it's my newly acquired midnight python Ron Rons
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946418



Loove the ron rons! I need to get some. Soo pretty!


----------



## Brazucaa

cts900 said:


> black patent AD 100s



GREAT outfit - from head to toe!

B


----------



## Brazucaa

poppyseed said:


> Haha I do that too, only I sit on kneeling chair and it is really hard having both feet on one side without falling off. Sometimes my (male) colleague takes pic for me as he always admires my shoes, but it's usually met with some nasty comment from my other (female) colleague who doesn't like me getting the attention!



 One can always count on something like that when you are not the only female around, trust me...

You looked great though - glad you have (at least??) a (male) co-worker that can appreciate your style!

B


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:
			
		

> Sculpted Heel Black Patent Pigalle 120s



Wow, very nice Stilly and what a great pic!




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> black patent AD 100s



CTS, you look fab in this black and white outfit!




			
				poppyseed said:
			
		

> Today it's my newly acquired midnight python Ron Rons



I love these!




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Wearing my black calf graine Daffs



Nice Mrl!




			
				LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> Wearing my beloved toe crushers.  Gray suede rolandos 33



I just love Rolandos! You look great!


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Wow, very nice Stilly and what a great pic!
> 
> CTS, you look fab in this black and white outfit!
> 
> I love these!
> 
> Nice Mrl!
> 
> I just love Rolandos! You look great!



Thanks!


----------



## stilly

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Wearing my beloved toe crushers.  Gray suede rolandos 33



Love the outfit and the Rolandos!!!


----------



## stilly

Nude Lizard Piggies


----------



## cts900

Brazucaa said:


> GREAT outfit - from head to toe!
> 
> B



Wow, thank you so much!


----------



## cts900

stilly said:


> Nude Lizard Piggies



elegant.


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:
			
		

> Nude Lizard Piggies



I absolutely LOVE these Stilly!! What year are these? I need a pair!!


----------



## CocoB

stilly said:


> Nude Lizard Piggies



Love, love, love these.


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:
			
		

> Nude Lizard Piggies



Shoe sisters!! (I have these in bronze!)


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

wannaprada said:
			
		

> These shoes are so cute!! I so wish I wore flats enough to justify getting them! You wear them well!
> 
> I love these! I tried them on in peacock and fell in love! This purple looks great on you!
> 
> Gorgeous as always! Stilly, so these size the same as the Pigalle?
> 
> Nice!
> 
> I like!



Thanks wannaprada  they are so comfy


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

Bibi 140


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I decided to wear my black pantent pigalle 120


----------



## nshash

nillacobain said:


> My heart just skipped a beat!!! Love them!!! If I win the lottery EB croc CLs will be my fist purchase! EB croc New Simples....





wannaprada said:


> What a beautiful color! They look amazing on you!





poppyseed said:


> WOW! They are stunning. I love Decolletes!





hermosa_vogue said:


> THEY
> ARE
> AMAZING
> 
> I have serious shoe envy right now.  They look absolutely fantastic on your skintone!!





sherry84 said:


> Love the color!!!





Sincerelycass11 said:


> This color is fantastic!!!!





BagLVer4Life said:


> Love the color!!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Wow! I never knew they exist! They are hot!





rock_girl said:


> Stunning!



Thanks guys!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

yoyoyoyaha said:


> Bibi 140
> 
> View attachment 1947145



Very sexy!


----------



## poppyseed

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Wearing my beloved toe crushers.  Gray suede rolandos 33



Toe crushers...love it! Grey suede is lush.


----------



## poppyseed

stilly said:


> Nude Lizard Piggies



Beautiful!


----------



## poppyseed

Brazucaa said:


> One can always count on something like that when you are not the only female around, trust me...
> 
> You looked great though - glad you have (at least??) a (male) co-worker that can appreciate your style!
> 
> B



Totally! She's just jealous  And the male colleague is pretty crazy about my shoes and bags (for a guy), makes up for the jealous woman


----------



## poppyseed

Wearing my Burgundy Glitard Ron Rons today to go with my new Amarante LV Wilshire, quite a nice pair these two make!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

poppyseed said:


> Toe crushers...love it! Grey suede is lush.



thanks poppy seed


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I decided to wear my black pantent pigalle 120



so pretty!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

stilly said:


> Love the outfit and the Rolandos!!!



thanks stilly


----------



## Christchrist

yoyoyoyaha said:
			
		

> Bibi 140



Now that's a shoe to wear all day


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I decided to wear my black pantent pigalle 120



Purdy


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Wearing my Burgundy Glitard Ron Rons today to go with my new Amarante LV Wilshire, quite a nice pair these two make!



Oh my gosh! Those are amazing!!!!


----------



## Brazucaa

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I decided to wear my black pantent pigalle 120



Very sexy and elegant, congratulations L

B


----------



## rock_girl

stilly said:
			
		

> Nude Lizard Piggies






			
				yoyoyoyaha said:
			
		

> Bibi 140






			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I decided to wear my black pantent pigalle 120






			
				poppyseed said:
			
		

> Wearing my Burgundy Glitard Ron Rons today to go with my new Amarante LV Wilshire, quite a nice pair these two make!



Stellar choices ladies!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I decided to wear my black pantent pigalle 120



Love these on you *Lavender*!!!
Gorgy!!!


----------



## stilly

Red Patent Piggies


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Red Patent Piggies



Drooling


----------



## martinaa

I love it Stilly!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Wore black patent rolandos to dinner in the rain-still trying to break them in!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

stilly said:
			
		

> Red Patent Piggies



Gasp!!!!! Love love love LOOOVE the color- and your tattoo!! Is it a rose?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Love these on you *Lavender*!!!
> Gorgy!!!



Thanks Stilly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Brazucaa said:


> Very sexy and elegant, congratulations L
> 
> B



Thanks girl!


----------



## mrl1005

Wore my purple/indigo Maggies today to work.


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Wore my purple/indigo Maggies today to work.



I'm jelly


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Wore my nude patent pigalle Plato to run business errands and dinner...OUCHHHH! Blisters, but they are ever so slowly breaking in


----------



## stilly

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Gasp!!!!! Love love love LOOOVE the color- and your tattoo!! Is it a rose?



Thanks *Sincerelycass*!!!
Yes its a rose temporary tattoo..I've been playing around with them the last few weeks seeing how I like the look...


----------



## Nolia

*Out for a friend's birthday tonight in Mad Martas!*


----------



## scarletambience




----------



## Christchrist

scarletambience said:
			
		

>



Sweetttttt


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Nolia said:


> *Out for a friend's birthday tonight in Mad Martas!*



CUte outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

poppyseed said:


> Wearing my Burgundy Glitard Ron Rons today to go with my new Amarante LV Wilshire, quite a nice pair these two make!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947372



Those are very pretty!


----------



## mrl1005

scarletambience said:
			
		

>



They look awesome on you!


----------



## stilly

Lovas going out this weekend...


----------



## hermosa_vogue

stilly said:


> Lovas going out this weekend...



I lova these so much


----------



## mrl1005

VPs in Pink Watersnake


----------



## wannaprada

Glitter Filo


----------



## cts900

^^AH-mazing!

For me, camel patent VPs


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Glitter Filo



Love these!! They look great on you!! (Are these the special pair signed by Msr.?)




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> ^^AH-mazing!
> 
> For me, camel patent VPs



Love it! VPs are amazing.  (I also love the camel color, and it is def a neutral I need in my collection soon-ish)


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Black patent Simples today


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Black patent Simples today



My first shoe and I still love it. Lois great on you girl


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> My first shoe and I still love it. Lois great on you girl



Thanks CC!

I didn't get them til my 8th pair but better late than never


----------



## wannaprada

cts900 said:
			
		

> ^^AH-mazing!
> 
> For me, camel patent VPs



Thank you! The camel color is a favorite of mines!




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Love these!! They look great on you!! (Are these the special pair signed by Msr.?)
> 
> Love it! VPs are amazing.  (I also love the camel color, and it is def a neutral I need in my collection soon-ish)



Thanks mrl and yes they are!  My left knee was killing me yesterday but whenever I looked at that signature, I felt better. Lol! I had so much fun in Boston the day I met Msr. Louboutin! 





			
				hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Black patent Simples today



Classic!


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Thank you! The camel color is a favorite of mines!
> 
> Thanks mrl and yes they are!  My left knee was killing me yesterday but whenever I looked at that signature, I felt better. Lol! I had so much fun in Boston the day I met Msr. Louboutin!
> 
> Classic!



Hope your knee feels better today!!! Nothing beats a special CL to make the day better!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

black simple 70mm


----------



## Sincerelycass11

My beautiful leg lengthening ouchies!!!! Still trying to break them in!! I lasted 6 hours, but after that had to switch into more comfy heels!!


----------



## poppyseed

Cramberry Moulage booties with black lace dress


----------



## gfairenoughh

My highness strass!!!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> My highness strass!!!



That looks amazing


----------



## hermosa_vogue

I freaking love these Love Me's


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> I freaking love these Love Me's



Oh I need those!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

poppyseed said:


> Cramberry Moulage booties with black lace dress
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955822



Very cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hermosa_vogue said:


> I freaking love these Love Me's
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1956705



The pearl necklace and the heels look amazing together!


----------



## JessieG

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> I freaking love these Love Me's



Me too! Wish I bought some wen they were on NAP. Although I did get them in pivoine glitter (but too big) so will only b able to wear them occasionally...


----------



## hermosa_vogue

JessieG said:
			
		

> Me too! Wish I bought some wen they were on NAP. Although I did get them in pivoine glitter (but too big) so will only b able to wear them occasionally...



I love those! If I could handle 120s I wouldn't gotten those


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> The pearl necklace and the heels look amazing together!



Thanks so much Lav


----------



## Sincerelycass11

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> My highness strass!!!



Ohhhhh toe die for!!!!!!! Are these from Bergdorf goodman?


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> Ohhhhh toe die for!!!!!!! Are these from Bergdorf goodman?



To**


----------



## issabell

My first ever Christian Loubotins:giggles:


----------



## issabell

Love those studded shoes. Where can I get such a pair?


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

The office staple.  New simples


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

gfairenoughh said:


> My highness strass!!!


Beautiful!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LVobsessedNYC said:


> The office staple.  New simples



Cute with the nude and black.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gfairenoughh said:


> My highness strass!!!



sexy sexy!!


----------



## Christchrist

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> The office staple.  New simples



Love love


----------



## beagly911

LVobsessedNYC said:


> The office staple.  New simples



Oh they were my office staple too!!!  Love them!


----------



## beagly911

Sincerelycass11 said:


> My beautiful leg lengthening ouchies!!!! Still trying to break them in!! I lasted 6 hours, but after that had to switch into more comfy heels!!



WOW!!  If I wore those I'd be 6'3" and look like the hunchback of Notre Dame when I walked!! LOL...they look great and I love the pedi color with the black!


----------



## beagly911

Ok, I'm at LEAST 4 pages behind...dang it!!  


poppyseed said:


> Cramberry Moulage booties with black lace dress
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955822


Love, love the Cramberry with the black lace!!



gfairenoughh said:


> My highness strass!!!


WOW...no words, gorgie!!!



hermosa_vogue said:


> I freaking love these Love Me's
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1956705


Looking great hermosa_vogue...oh btw I convinced DH to let me keep the red satin/black lace yoyo zeppas!! woohoo!!



stilly said:


> Lovas going out this weekend...


Lovely and fabulous as always stilly!!!



wannaprada said:


> Glitter Filo


What in the heck to wear with them to work wanna????  You always have such great work outfits!!!



hermosa_vogue said:


> Black patent Simples today
> 
> View attachment 1954318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1954319


Love the classics!!  Great with everything!



Nolia said:


> *Out for a friend's birthday tonight in Mad Martas!*


Love it Nolia!!



scarletambience said:


>


Fab!!!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

beagly911 said:


> Oh they were my office staple too!!!  Love them!



Thanks beagly!


----------



## mrl1005

Wore my fifi strass today. Surprisingly comfier than I thought!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> That looks amazing



Thank you!!!! I only wore them for like 10 minutes!!! 



Sincerelycass11 said:


> Ohhhhh toe die for!!!!!!! Are these from Bergdorf goodman?



No, I bought them from the CL website. 



LVobsessedNYC said:


> Beautiful!







Lavenderduckiez said:


> sexy sexy!!



Thank you!!!! 



beagly911 said:


> Ok, I'm at LEAST 4 pages behind...dang it!!
> 
> Love, love the Cramberry with the black lace!!
> 
> 
> WOW...no words, gorgie!!!
> 
> 
> Looking great hermosa_vogue...oh btw I convinced DH to let me keep the red satin/black lace yoyo zeppas!! woohoo!!
> 
> 
> Lovely and fabulous as always stilly!!!
> 
> 
> What in the heck to wear with them to work wanna????  You always have such great work outfits!!!
> 
> 
> Love the classics!!  Great with everything!
> 
> 
> Love it Nolia!!
> 
> 
> Fab!!!



Thank you Beagly!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Nude patent Pigalle Platos... Ouchiee


----------



## Christchrist

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> Nude patent Pigalle Platos... Ouchiee



So cute. They will break in


----------



## stilly

hermosa_vogue said:


> I freaking love these Love Me's
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1956705



These look so cute on you!!!
Love, love, love the Love Me's!!!


----------



## mrl1005

My cousin's baby shower, I wore a J Crew dress with an Express over-sized sweater (just to keep warm...didnt go so well with the dress though! Oops!) paired with my pink watersnake VPs


----------



## Sincerelycass11

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> My cousin's baby shower, I wore a J Crew dress with an Express over-sized sweater (just to keep warm...didnt go so well with the dress though! Oops!) paired with my pink watersnake VPs



Gorgeous! And congrats to your cousin!!!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> My cousin's baby shower, I wore a J Crew dress with an Express over-sized sweater (just to keep warm...didnt go so well with the dress though! Oops!) paired with my pink watersnake VPs



Looking good doll.


----------



## mrl1005

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! And congrats to your cousin!!!






			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Looking good doll.



Thank you ladies


----------



## hermosa_vogue

stilly said:


> These look so cute on you!!!
> Love, love, love the Love Me's!!!



Thanks stilly.  I saw your collection thread and fell in love with the Lovas, so I HAD to get these Love Me's.  



mrl1005 said:


> My cousin's baby shower, I wore a J Crew dress with an Express over-sized sweater (just to keep warm...didnt go so well with the dress though! Oops!) paired with my pink watersnake VPs



Ooooh lovely!



beagly911 said:


> Looking great hermosa_vogue...oh btw I convinced DH to let me keep the red satin/black lace yoyo zeppas!! woohoo!!



Aww that's fantastic news beags!  They're a pair definitely worth keeping


----------



## mrl1005

hermosa_vogue said:


> Thanks stilly.  I saw your collection thread and fell in love with the Lovas, so I HAD to get these Love Me's.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww that's fantastic news beags!  They're a pair definitely worth keeping



Thanks!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Nude patent Pigalle Platos... Ouchiee



Very cute!


----------



## mrl1005

Plum patent PPs today


----------



## stilly

mrl1005 said:


> Plum patent PPs today



Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:


> Just gorgeous!!!



thanks stilly!


----------



## poppyseed

mrl1005 said:


> Plum patent PPs today



The colour of these is amazing! would go so well with my amarante LV


----------



## mrl1005

poppyseed said:
			
		

> The colour of these is amazing! would go so well with my amarante LV



Thank you! And agreed, these would go very well with your TDF LV! (Coco Pari in NJ is where I bought these from. Last time I was there they still had them...just saying hehe)


----------



## poppyseed

mrl1005 said:


> Thank you! And agreed, these would go very well with your TDF LV! (Coco Pari in NJ is where I bought these from. Last time I was there they still had them...just saying hehe)



Haha, good job I am on another continent since I'm skinned before xmas


----------



## poppyseed

Ariella ankle boots


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Ariella ankle boots



Hello wilshire   Love the boots with the jeans


----------



## wannaprada

Black crystal python Bianca.


----------



## mrl1005

Black calf grain Daffs


----------



## rock_girl

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Ariella ankle boots






			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Black crystal python Bianca.






			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Black calf grain Daffs



Love them all!


----------



## mrl1005

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Love them all!



Thanks rock!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

poppyseed said:


> Ariella ankle boots
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962551



I love the booties and the bag =)


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Black calf grain Daffs



The dafs are hot!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Love Me's today!


----------



## poppyseed

rock_girl said:


> Love them all!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the booties and the bag =)




Thank you! 
Lavender - I haven't put the bag down since I got her, it's a great everyday tote!


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> The dafs are hot!



Thanks lavender!!


----------



## rock_girl

Maggie Santa Fe


----------



## poppyseed

rock_girl said:


> Maggie Santa Fe



Love them!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

No Prive Jade Patent today


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

rock_girl said:


> Maggie Santa Fe



Love love love!!!


----------



## mrl1005

Piggy 100 in lame


----------



## stilly

mrl1005 said:


> Piggy 100 in lame



I love Piggies with jeans!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Piggies for me today...


----------



## wannaprada

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Maggie Santa Fe



Very cool!




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Piggy 100 in lame






			
				stilly said:
			
		

> Black Patent Piggies for me today...



Loving the piggies ladies!!


----------



## Nolia

Black patent Ron Rons for Saturday night desert with my girls.


----------



## Christchrist

Changed into my red patent VPs


----------



## icecreamom

Black on black piggie spikes


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Patent Piggies for me today...



Classic!


----------



## poppyseed

Breaking in my new babies-Trotte Avec Moi boots


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Breaking in my new babies-Trotte Avec Moi boots



Oooooo those are pretty. Are they comfy?


----------



## wannaprada

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Breaking in my new babies-Trotte Avec Moi boots



Love them!


----------



## wannaprada

Nude Pigalle 120


----------



## sharon100

wannaprada said:


> Nude Pigalle 120


Your piggies look so nice, they suit your feet so well x


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> Oooooo those are pretty. Are they comfy?





wannaprada said:


> Love them!



Thank you! Actually I'm quite surprised how comfy they are already and it's only their first outing.


----------



## poppyseed

wannaprada said:


> Nude Pigalle 120



classy!


----------



## pocketsandbows

wannaprada said:


> Nude Pigalle 120



I actually exchanged my Black patent piggies for nude today! Your pic just reassured me that I didn't make a mistake. I feel like the nude piggies give me that "Hello Lover" feeling. I'm now going to save up for the black spike piggies


----------



## wannaprada

sharon100 said:
			
		

> Your piggies look so nice, they suit your feet so well x






			
				poppyseed said:
			
		

> classy!



Thanks Sharon Poppy!




			
				pocketsandbows said:
			
		

> I actually exchanged my Black patent piggies for nude today! Your pic just reassured me that I didn't make a mistake. I feel like the nude piggies give me that "Hello Lover" feeling. I'm now going to save up for the black spike piggies



I get the same feeling! Lol! I just love them. Although I have the spiked piggies in black, I still want the Pigalle in black kid leather.


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Nude Pigalle 120



The piggies look phenomenal on you!! (But, then again you can replace piggies with any pair you have and the sentence would still be true!!)


----------



## beagly911

poppyseed said:


> Breaking in my new babies-Trotte Avec Moi boots
> 
> 
> View attachment 1968684


Love them!!  What a great deal!!



wannaprada said:


> Nude Pigalle 120


Fabulous wanna!!


----------



## wannaprada

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> The piggies look phenomenal on you!! (But, then again you can replace piggies with any pair you have and the sentence would still be true!!)



Awww thanks Mrl! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Love them!!  What a great deal!!
> 
> Fabulous wanna!!



Thanks Beagly!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

I'm totally an intern lol


=)


----------



## Christchrist

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> I'm totally an intern lol
> 
> =)



Yes you look adorable


----------



## mrl1005

Wearing my silver glitter PPs today.


----------



## WildPinkFairy

Melides Wedge


----------



## brittany729

Sweetyqbk said:


> I'm totally an intern lol
> 
> 
> =)


I love them!


----------



## wannaprada

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> I'm totally an intern lol
> 
> =)



You look so cute! Love those flats on you! 

I'm wearing my black python Biancas. I can't get enough of them!


----------



## Christchrist

Navy simple pump, charter club sweater, don't know the skirt (have had it for 7 years) and Louis Vuitton Wilshire GM tote blue infini. Lunch with friends


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Navy simple pump, charter club sweater, don't know the skirt (have had it for 7 years) and Louis Vuitton Wilshire GM tote blue infini. Lunch with friends



Looking so classy. Loving the outfit pics....keep 'em coming!!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Navy simple pump, charter club sweater, don't know the skirt (have had it for 7 years) and Louis Vuitton Wilshire GM tote blue infini. Lunch with friends



Love it!


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Navy simple pump, charter club sweater, don't know the skirt (have had it for 7 years) and Louis Vuitton Wilshire GM tote blue infini. Lunch with friends



Love. Great outfit 

I wore my Decoletté's in black jazz again. First time my SA has seen me wear them. He thought I wore them well but we both agree they are a hard pitch for me and not the most comfy! I almost broke my ankle stepping off the bus too :/


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Looking so classy. Loving the outfit pics....keep 'em coming!!






			
				LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> Love it!






			
				mularice said:
			
		

> Love. Great outfit
> 
> I wore my Decoletté's in black jazz again. First time my SA has seen me wear them. He thought I wore them well but we both agree they are a hard pitch for me and not the most comfy! I almost broke my ankle stepping off the bus too :/



Thank you girls. 
Love the decos!


----------



## stilly

Sweetyqbk said:


> I'm totally an intern lol
> 
> 
> =)



Your whole outfit is totally cute!!!


----------



## stilly

mularice said:


> Love. Great outfit
> 
> I wore my Decoletté's in black jazz again. First time my SA has seen me wear them. He thought I wore them well but we both agree they are a hard pitch for me and not the most comfy! I almost broke my ankle stepping off the bus too :/



Such a classic style, these look fabulous on you!!!


----------



## stilly

poppyseed said:


> Breaking in my new babies-Trotte Avec Moi boots
> 
> 
> View attachment 1968684




Love the boots!!!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Nude Pigalle 120



I can't get enough of these *wanna!!! *They look just fab on you!!!
Do you wear them to work often?


----------



## hollyannaeree

Didn't wear these all day cause I had to stay in and work today but these are the ones I tried on today ; ) Corde Zoulou 

- just came in today after a nightmare trying to order these through Saks and they STILL messed up - ordered the corde and the black - they sent two corde - then i had to order the black again, charge me twice. I'm pretty displeased with their service. I ordered through customer service too so...not sure what's going on there. -__-


----------



## gfairenoughh

hollyannaeree said:


> Didn't wear these all day cause I had to stay in and work today but these are the ones I tried on today ; ) Corde Zoulou
> 
> - just came in today after a nightmare trying to order these through Saks and they STILL messed up - ordered the corde and the black - they sent two corde - then i had to order the black again, charge me twice. I'm pretty displeased with their service. I ordered through customer service too so...not sure what's going on there. -__-



Well they look amazing!!!!


----------



## hollyannaeree

Thank you 



gfairenoughh said:


> Well they look amazing!!!!


----------



## poppyseed

stilly said:


> Love the boots!!!



Thank you stilly! Wearing them again today


----------



## poppyseed

hollyannaeree said:


> Didn't wear these all day cause I had to stay in and work today but these are the ones I tried on today ; ) Corde Zoulou
> 
> - just came in today after a nightmare trying to order these through Saks and they STILL messed up - ordered the corde and the black - they sent two corde - then i had to order the black again, charge me twice. I'm pretty displeased with their service. I ordered through customer service too so...not sure what's going on there. -__-



OMG these are just amazing, I want!!


----------



## beagly911

Wore my Aqua Watersnake VP's to lunch with a great friend!


----------



## stilly

hollyannaeree said:


> Didn't wear these all day cause I had to stay in and work today but these are the ones I tried on today ; ) Corde Zoulou
> 
> - just came in today after a nightmare trying to order these through Saks and they STILL messed up - ordered the corde and the black - they sent two corde - then i had to order the black again, charge me twice. I'm pretty displeased with their service. I ordered through customer service too so...not sure what's going on there. -__-



These look absolutely amazing on you!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

Burgundy Alti 160s


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:
			
		

> Burgundy Alti 160s



WOW, those look great Stilly!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Burgundy Alti 160s



Those are amazeballs


----------



## stilly

Patent Red Alti 160's for me today...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hollyannaeree said:


> Didn't wear these all day cause I had to stay in and work today but these are the ones I tried on today ; ) Corde Zoulou
> 
> - just came in today after a nightmare trying to order these through Saks and they STILL messed up - ordered the corde and the black - they sent two corde - then i had to order the black again, charge me twice. I'm pretty displeased with their service. I ordered through customer service too so...not sure what's going on there. -__-



Those are super sexy!!!


----------



## caitle

Big kiss flats


----------



## wannaprada

Dark red Bianca.


----------



## poppyseed

wannaprada said:


> Dark red Bianca.



Love the whole outfit wanna!

I'm pretty boring today-black suede Mananouk booties!


----------



## martinaa

I love that outfit!



wannaprada said:


> Dark red Bianca.


----------



## Nolia

wannaprada said:


> Dark red Bianca.



Incredible!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Dark red Bianca.



Still love that color


----------



## rock_girl

wannaprada said:


> Dark red Bianca.



Drool!  Love the dress too.


----------



## wannaprada

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Love the whole outfit wanna!
> 
> I'm pretty boring today-black suede Mananouk booties!






			
				martinaa said:
			
		

> I love that outfit!






			
				Nolia said:
			
		

> Incredible!






			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Still love that color






			
				rock_girl said:
			
		

> Drool!  Love the dress too.



Thanks ladies!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Dark red Bianca.



The Biancas look amazing on you!!!


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:
			
		

> The Biancas look amazing on you!!!



Thanks Stilly! I'm beginning to collect Biancas like you collect Pigalles!


----------



## DebbiNC

wannaprada said:


> Dark red Bianca.



Wanna, very lovely! The dress, the shoes...everything works! Love it!


----------



## mojito3008

wannaprada said:


> Dark red Bianca.



Beautiful colour, I love the dress you paired with the Bianca's. You look amazing.


----------



## wannaprada

DebbiNC said:
			
		

> Wanna, very lovely! The dress, the shoes...everything works! Love it!






			
				mojito3008 said:
			
		

> Beautiful colour, I love the dress you paired with the Bianca's. You look amazing.



Thank you ladies! I was able to score the Biancas one or two sale seasons ago.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Navy simple pump, charter club sweater, don't know the skirt (have had it for 7 years) and Louis Vuitton Wilshire GM tote blue infini. Lunch with friends
> 
> View attachment 1970392



Very cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Sweetyqbk said:


> I'm totally an intern lol
> 
> 
> =)



I'm loving the outfit! How are the shoes? I'm debating if I should get those are the leopard print.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hollyannaeree said:


> Didn't wear these all day cause I had to stay in and work today but these are the ones I tried on today ; ) Corde Zoulou
> 
> - just came in today after a nightmare trying to order these through Saks and they STILL messed up - ordered the corde and the black - they sent two corde - then i had to order the black again, charge me twice. I'm pretty displeased with their service. I ordered through customer service too so...not sure what's going on there. -__-



Those are very hot!! How many mm?


----------



## poppyseed

Couldn't resist wearing my indigo Maggies that arrived yesterday


----------



## mizcolon73

poppyseed said:


> couldn't resist wearing my indigo maggies that arrived yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982130



beautiful!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

poppyseed said:


> Couldn't resist wearing my indigo Maggies that arrived yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982130



Lovely! Lovely!


----------



## rock_girl

poppyseed said:


> Couldn't resist wearing my indigo Maggies that arrived yesterday


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Couldn't resist wearing my indigo Maggies that arrived yesterday



That's it. I need those. They look stunning on you doll


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Went to a Kris Kringle dinner with friends and white my tortoise shell VPs with gold tips out for the first time


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Went to a Kris Kringle dinner with friends and white my tortoise shell VPs with gold tips out for the first time



They look lovely on you. Tortoise is pretty


----------



## poppyseed

Thank you girlies!! 
I hope you find a pair too CC

BTW Still don't know how to multi quote on PC


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Thank you girlies!!
> I hope you find a pair too CC
> 
> BTW Still don't know how to multi quote on PC



I don't even know how to read TPF on a PC lol


----------



## wannaprada

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Couldn't resist wearing my indigo Maggies that arrived yesterday






			
				hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Went to a Kris Kringle dinner with friends and white my tortoise shell VPs with gold tips out for the first time



Very nice ladies!


----------



## wannaprada

Open Clic with red tips


----------



## poppyseed

hermosa_vogue said:


> Went to a Kris Kringle dinner with friends and white my tortoise shell VPs with gold tips out for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982244



Love them!


----------



## DebbiNC

wannaprada said:


> Open Clic with red tips



Looking good!


----------



## DebbiNC

hermosa_vogue said:


> Went to a Kris Kringle dinner with friends and white my tortoise shell VPs with gold tips out for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982244



I love these...especially paired with jeans!


----------



## mrl1005

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Couldn't resist wearing my indigo Maggies that arrived yesterday



Love!!!!


----------



## mrl1005

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Went to a Kris Kringle dinner with friends and white my tortoise shell VPs with gold tips out for the first time



VPs  Tortoise  different color tip on VPs, absolutely amazing! 




			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Open Clic with red tips



Love these on you!!


----------



## Christchrist

Baby pink flo 120


----------



## wannaprada

DebbiNC said:
			
		

> Looking good!






			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Love these on you!!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Baby pink flo 120



Cute! Hmmm, what's in the bag?


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Cute! Hmmm, what's in the bag?



You don't want to know


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> Baby pink flo 120
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982753



Fab!!!!! You look so good! Pink is the best color ever!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Fab!!!!! You look so good! Pink is the best color ever!



You so funny. I have always hated pink. It's growing on me fast


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Baby pink flo 120
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982753



Those are so cute with the pink bag!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Spike Piggies


----------



## stilly

poppyseed said:


> Couldn't resist wearing my indigo Maggies that arrived yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982130



These look totally amazing on you!!!


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:
			
		

> Black Spike Piggies



These, like all piggies, look great on you! Oh, and I've purchased yet another pair of piggies! You have me totally addicted to them!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Those are so cute with the pink bag!!!






			
				stilly said:
			
		

> Black Spike Piggies



Thank you stilly. Love the spikes.  


I'm rocking my white pants again had to try out my white bag.  Wearing my Bianca python


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Thank you stilly. Love the spikes.
> 
> I'm rocking my white pants again had to try out my white bag.  Wearing my Bianca python



Very nice! I really love my python Biancas! They are on my top 5 fav shoe of mine!


----------



## wannaprada

Wore my Miss Clichy today.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Very nice! I really love my python Biancas! They are on my top 5 fav shoe of mine!


I swear they broke in in an hour.  Love it 



			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Wore my Miss Clichy today.


That's pretty


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Thank you stilly. Love the spikes.
> 
> 
> I'm rocking my white pants again had to try out my white bag.  Wearing my Bianca python



Love these Biancas CC!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I swear they broke in in an hour.  Love it
> 
> That's pretty



Thanks!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Love these Biancas CC!



Thank you. I wouldn't have gotten them if they weren't onsale. So glad I did


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Thank you stilly. Love the spikes.
> 
> 
> I'm rocking my white pants again had to try out my white bag.  Wearing my Bianca python
> 
> View attachment 1984037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1984038



I love the Biancas peeking out under your white pants!!!
So cute!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> I love the Biancas peeking out under your white pants!!!
> So cute!!!



Thank you piggy 120 queen


----------



## cts900

going' supa dupa old school in my workhorse bruges


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:
			
		

> going' supa dupa old school in my workhorse bruges



Look how pristine they are.  Nice


----------



## cts900

Christchrist said:


> Look how pristine they are.  Nice



That is sweet to write, thanks.  Baby wipes, baby wipes, baby wipes!  My shoes are as clean as possible.  I am a little psycho about it .


----------



## rock_girl

cts900 said:


> That is sweet to write, thanks.  Baby wipes, baby wipes, baby wipes!  My shoes are as clean as possible.  I am a little psycho about it .



There is absolutely nothing psycho about that...   Totally normal...   P.S. Love the Bruges!


----------



## Doglover1610

Wore my camel patent VP today.

Been living in my greasepaint YoYos for the past two weeks - rather comfy I must say


----------



## cts900

rock_girl said:


> There is absolutely nothing psycho about that...   Totally normal...   P.S. Love the Bruges!



 Thanks, babe!


----------



## wannaprada

Purple Dafs


----------



## gfairenoughh

wannaprada said:


> Purple Dafs



Ooooh!!!! Those look so good!


----------



## wannaprada

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Ooooh!!!! Those look so good!



 Thanks G! I'm kicking myself for not getting a pair of Dafs sooner! Now I want them in black!


----------



## rock_girl

wannaprada said:


> Purple Dafs



Amazeballs!!


----------



## mizcolon73

wannaprada said:


> Purple Dafs



This color is just to die for!!


----------



## wannaprada

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Amazeballs!!






			
				mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> This color is just to die for!!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## cts900

wannaprada said:


> Purple Dafs



Damn! Hot!


----------



## wannaprada

cts900 said:
			
		

> Damn! Hot!



Lol! Thanks sweetie!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Purple Dafs



Thats a super hot color! Sexy!


----------



## gfairenoughh

wannaprada said:


> Thanks G! I'm kicking myself for not getting a pair of Dafs sooner! Now I want them in black!



One is never enough!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Thats a super hot color! Sexy!



Thanks L!




			
				gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> One is never enough!!!



So true!


----------



## wannaprada

Spiked piggy!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Spiked piggy!



Girl they look good on you. Like a glove


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Girl they look good on you. Like a glove



Thanks sweetie! I wish they felt like a glove! Lol! Can't wait to pick up my newest piggies from UPS in a little bit! Hopefully, those will fit like a glove!


----------



## texas87

wannaprada said:


> Spiked piggy!



I agree with CC, Wanna. These look freaking awesome on you! 

woo hoo for new piggys cant wait to see them


----------



## Shopper21

wannaprada said:


> Spiked piggy!


They look amazing! Love the black!


----------



## wannaprada

texas87 said:


> I agree with CC, Wanna. These look freaking awesome on you!
> 
> woo hoo for new piggys cant wait to see them





Shopper21 said:


> They look amazing! Love the black!



Thanks ladies!  Texas, I posted the new ones in the new CL thread, if you haven't seen already.


----------



## texas87

wannaprada said:


> Thanks ladies!  Texas, I posted the new ones in the new CL thread, if you haven't seen already.



of course i saw girl I was one of the first to post...freaking amazing. Love the color of that cameo rose


----------



## wannaprada

texas87 said:


> of course i saw girl i was one of the first to post...freaking amazing. Love the color of that cameo rose



lol!


----------



## mularice

Black glitter Fred's. Which are now ruined because London had torrential rain downpour. Arrghhh.


----------



## wannaprada

mularice said:


> Black glitter Fred's. Which are now ruined because London had torrential rain downpour. Arrghhh.



Oh no!!


----------



## elleestbelle

patent plum simple 85


----------



## wannaprada

cameo rose Pigalles


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:


> Black glitter Fred's. Which are now ruined because London had torrential rain downpour. Arrghhh.


Oh no. That doesn't sound very good. I hope they are ok


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> cameo rose Pigalles


Yey!!!!! Love that shoe


----------



## Christchrist

elleestbelle said:


> patent plum simple 85


That plum is TDF. I love the plum


----------



## CarolineHermes

Black pigalle plato 120. Classic


----------



## mularice

wannaprada said:


> Oh no!!





Christchrist said:


> Oh no. That doesn't sound very good. I hope they are ok



Hmm they are drying now. But the rain went through. They have survived heavy rain before but I can't say it's good for them. I think they are bad luck - every time I wear them it seems to rain REALLY bad haha!


----------



## stilly

Navy Ostrich Piggies...


----------



## elleestbelle

Christchrist said:


> That plum is TDF. I love the plum



I am loving it! It looks like a deep, black cherry to me  it goes so well with blakc, which is fortunate for me since i have so much black in my wardrobe!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Spiked piggy!



So pretty!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Navy Ostrich Piggies...


You sure do know how to rock a pigalle


----------



## hermosa_vogue

stilly said:


> Navy Ostrich Piggies...



Do you have close ups stilly?  They look great!


----------



## Nolia

Ron Rons last night for sushi dinner and a movie!


----------



## PursePrincess24

^^^ love these!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Nolia said:


> Ron Rons last night for sushi dinner and a movie!



You make them look great!!


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:
			
		

> Navy Ostrich Piggies...






			
				stilly said:
			
		

> So pretty!!!



Thanks Stilly and love the navy piggies!




			
				Nolia said:
			
		

> Ron Rons last night for sushi dinner and a movie!



Nice pic!


----------



## wannaprada

Wore my black python Biancas today.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Wore my black python Biancas today.



I love the Heels with the sexy leggings! Super Hot!


----------



## Prada_Princess

wannaprada said:


> Wore my black python Biancas today.



Super sexy hot! Love this look


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love the Heels with the sexy leggings! Super Hot!






			
				Prada_Princess said:
			
		

> Super sexy hot! Love this look



Thanks ladies! That's what I was going for! Lol!


----------



## Maddy luv

wannaprada said:


> Wore my black python Biancas today.



Wow,so sexy:urock:


----------



## Christchrist

Blue sapphir pigalle 100


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Blue sapphir pigalle 100
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991324



These look fabuolus on you *CC*!!!
Love the color!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> These look fabuolus on you CC!!!
> Love the color!!!



It's a great shoe. I wore it out today. It rained. Sole is trashed . It's ok though. Love the shoe


----------



## stilly

hermosa_vogue said:


> Do you have close ups stilly?  They look great!



Some close-ups of my Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120's


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Some close-ups of my Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120's



Still that is a stunning exotic


----------



## hermosa_vogue

stilly said:


> Some close-ups of my Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120's



Stunning!


----------



## Flip88

wannaprada said:


> Wore my black python Biancas today.



Super sassy sexy ...... love em


----------



## Flip88

stilly said:


> Some close-ups of my Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120's



You jusy ooze style. Always. No exceptions.


----------



## wannaprada

Maddy luv said:
			
		

> Wow,so sexy:urock:



Thanks Maddy!




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Blue sapphir pigalle 100



I just love the color!




			
				stilly said:
			
		

> Some close-ups of my Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120's



These are just stunning! Where did you find these?




			
				Flip88 said:
			
		

> Super sassy sexy ...... love em



Thank you Flip!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

poppyseed said:


> Couldn't resist wearing my indigo Maggies that arrived yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982130



I love the colors!!! THey are very hot on you!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

First time wearing glittered lady linch for db birthday dinner.  These babies are hard to walk in!


----------



## Christchrist

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> First time wearing glittered lady linch for db birthday dinner.  These babies are hard to walk in!



Hard to walk in but you look fab


----------



## wannaprada

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> First time wearing glittered lady linch for db birthday dinner.  These babies are hard to walk in!



Sexy lady!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Hard to walk in but you look fab



Thank you


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Sexy lady!



Thanks wanna


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LVobsessedNYC said:


> First time wearing glittered lady linch for db birthday dinner.  These babies are hard to walk in!



Outfit looks great! How tall are the heels?


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Maddy!
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the color!
> 
> 
> 
> These are just stunning! Where did you find these?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Flip!




Thanks wanna!!!
The Navy Ostrich Piggies were an eBay find from a few years ago...


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Outfit looks great! How tall are the heels?



120. Which i cannot handle without a platform lol. But im trying!


----------



## Angie415

Wore my Winter Trash Slings for the first time to a reunion dinner with my best friend!


----------



## Christchrist

Angie415 said:
			
		

> Wore my Winter Trash Slings for the first time to a reunion dinner with my best friend!



Hope you had fun


----------



## tcixlof00ska

Decollete jazz 100mm
The most comfotables....


----------



## Angie415

Christchrist said:


> Hope you had fun



Thanks! I really did. My first time ever leaving the house wearing Loubs  Tell me why the entire area was cobble stones and uneven pavement!!! One of my shoes has some Knicks on the leather lining  I'm usually never in pain with heels, but these shoes killed my right foot--the sling was tighter on it! Grrr


----------



## Christchrist

Angie415 said:
			
		

> Thanks! I really did. My first time ever leaving the house wearing Loubs  Tell me why the entire area was cobble stones and uneven pavement!!! One of my shoes has some Knicks on the leather lining  I'm usually never in pain with heels, but these shoes killed my right foot--the sling was tighter on it! Grrr



Ha. I have been there


----------



## cts900

black patent tag/graffiti flats


----------



## Nolia

*Mad Marta today for a holiday get-together.*


----------



## Nolia

*And again tonight!
Lucifer Bows for NYE~*


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

> And again tonight!
> Lucifer Bows for NYE~



Oh I love that shoe. Looks great


----------



## Angie415

I think I'm going to wear my black patent with red tip LPs tonight!!


----------



## mrl1005

Wore my newest pair tonight...love them


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Nolia said:


> *Mad Marta today for a holiday get-together.*



I love your outfit!!! I love your heels too! Those are the only booties I regret not buying. Its so hard to find a pair now.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Wore my newest pair tonight...love them



I can't really see. Which one are those?


----------



## texas87

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I can't really see. Which one are those?



They were the lovely lady peep aquarels!!


----------



## rock_girl

cts900 said:


> black patent tag/graffiti flats



Ah...graffiti, I wish I'd discovered CL when those were available.  



Nolia said:


> *Mad Marta today for a holiday get-together.*





Nolia said:


> *And again tonight!
> Lucifer Bows for NYE~*



Looking good Nolia! 



mrl1005 said:


> Wore my newest pair tonight...love them



Nice...!


----------



## Alix1405

Black patent lady lynch, my absolute fave!


----------



## wannaprada

Black python Bianca 140.


----------



## Christchrist

Filo degrade English green


----------



## bambolina

Casual Friday at the office, I'm wearing my Rosella flats.


----------



## mrl1005

Wearing my black nappa spiked piggy 120s for date night w the DBF.


----------



## stilly

Pivoine Pigalle 120s for an early dinner


----------



## redvelvetloubie

stilly said:
			
		

> Pivoine Pigalle 120s for an early dinner



gorgeous!


----------



## Doglover1610

Wore my camel patent VPs last night for date night with BF.


----------



## rock_girl

Rouge metal patent Bianca for DH birthday.


----------



## Christchrist

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Rouge metal patent Bianca for DH birthday.



I love that color


----------



## hermosa_vogue

rock_girl said:


> Rouge metal patent Bianca for DH birthday.



Ooh I love these


----------



## caitle

EB watersnake sonietta flats


----------



## cts900

rock_girl said:


> Rouge metal patent Bianca for DH birthday.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Kayapo97

rock_girl said:


> Rouge metal patent Bianca for DH birthday.



Love that metallic red


----------



## Christchrist

Colorblock flo


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Pivoine Pigalle 120s for an early dinner



Love the red!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

rock_girl said:


> Rouge metal patent Bianca for DH birthday.



I love the color!


----------



## rock_girl

Christchrist said:


> I love that color





hermosa_vogue said:


> Ooh I love these





cts900 said:


> Gorgeous!





Kayapo97 said:


> Love that metallic red





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the color!



AWWW...Thanks ladies!   You all are very sweet!!  I agree, the deep metallic blood red color is divine...my absolute favorite CL red to date.


----------



## rock_girl

Christchrist said:


> Colorblock flo



I an intrigued...I don't have a visual for this shoe!


----------



## Christchrist

rock_girl said:
			
		

> I an intrigued...I don't have a visual for this shoe!








Hard to see


----------



## rock_girl

Alix1405 said:


> Black patent lady lynch, my absolute fave!


I so wish I could water LL. I bet they are amaze!!


wannaprada said:


> Black python Bianca 140.


TDF for sure doll!! 


Christchrist said:


> Filo degrade English green


Oh....lovely!


bambolina said:


> Casual Friday at the office, I'm wearing my Rosella flats.


Gotta love casual Friday! 


mrl1005 said:


> Wearing my black nappa spiked piggy 120s for date night w the DBF.


Sexy!!


stilly said:


> Pivoine Pigalle 120s for an early dinner


The perfect shoe for you!!


Doglover1610 said:


> Wore my camel patent VPs last night for date night with BF.


I  the VP, one of my all time favorite styles!


caitle said:


> EB watersnake sonietta flats


I keep thinking that something I should try his flast....I bet the watersnake are beautiful. :adore:


----------



## rock_girl

Christchrist said:


> Hard to see


----------



## halohead

stilly said:


> Some close-ups of my Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120's



Wow beautiful! Now, are those ostrich legs??? I've seen some cowboy boots made out of ostrich legs and they are amazing.


----------



## bbagsforever

I wore my new Pigalles to a wedding a couple of weeks ago...I am in love with them, can't believe it took me so long to buy them!


----------



## Christchrist

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> I wore my new Pigalles to a wedding a couple of weeks ago...I am in love with them, can't believe it took me so long to buy them!



They look great on you


----------



## chanel_lovver

Wearing my black patent Simples today


----------



## wannaprada

Wearing my Love Me pump today.


----------



## rock_girl

bbagsforever said:


> I wore my new Pigalles to a wedding a couple of weeks ago...I am in love with them, can't believe it took me so long to buy them!



Beautiful!



chanel_lovver said:


> Wearing my black patent Simples today



Shoe twins!!  IMO, the workhorse of my collection!



wannaprada said:


> Wearing my Love Me pump today.



Love your Love Me T!!


----------



## Christchrist

chanel_lovver said:
			
		

> Wearing my black patent Simples today


Love that shoe. I should wear mine more 



			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Wearing my Love Me pump today.



Man I wish I got one. They look great on you girl


----------



## wannaprada

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Beautiful!
> 
> Shoe twins!!  IMO, the workhorse of my collection!
> 
> Love your Love Me T!!






			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Love that shoe. I should wear mine more
> 
> Man I wish I got one. They look great on you girl



Thanks ladies!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my Love Me pump today.



So pretty *wanna*!!!


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:
			
		

> So pretty wanna!!!



Thanks Stilly!


----------



## BagBragger

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Wearing my Love Me pump today.



How cute! And the color of your slacks are sweet!


----------



## BagBragger

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> I wore my new Pigalles to a wedding a couple of weeks ago...I am in love with them, can't believe it took me so long to buy them!



Beautiful dress and of course hot shoes!


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Hard to see



Alright, alright, alriiiiight!


----------



## wannaprada

BagBragger said:
			
		

> How cute! And the color of your slacks are sweet!



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## chanel_lovver

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Beautiful!
> 
> Shoe twins!!  IMO, the workhorse of my collection!






			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Love that shoe. I should wear mine more



Thank you ladies!!


----------



## wannaprada

Nude Pigalle 120


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Nude Pigalle 120



You look comfy in those.


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> You look comfy in those.



It's funny because I have no problem walking in these or my spiked Pigalles, but when I wore my cameo rose 120 for the first time, I felt like I was going to fall over! Weird huh?


----------



## blairxoxo

Ron Ron Watersnake Pumps!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> It's funny because I have no problem walking in these or my spiked Pigalles, but when I wore my cameo rose 120 for the first time, I felt like I was going to fall over! Weird huh?



That is weird. Hmmm


----------



## Christchrist

blairxoxo said:
			
		

> Ron Ron Watersnake Pumps!



Pretty


----------



## wannaprada

blairxoxo said:
			
		

> Ron Ron Watersnake Pumps!



Very nice!


----------



## BagBragger

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Nude Pigalle 120



So cute.


----------



## Flip88

wannaprada said:


> Nude Pigalle 120



Gorgeous!


----------



## BagBragger

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Nude Pigalle 120



I have a dress that color and put it up for the winter...I may need to unpack it and wear it!!!! Thanks Wanna for the inspiration.


----------



## BagBragger

Wearing Love Me...and loving them.


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:
			
		

> Wearing Love Me...and loving them.



They look great. I'm jelly


----------



## blairxoxo

BagBragger said:


> Wearing Love Me...and loving them.




i love them!! i cant wait to get mine...its been a week already!!


----------



## wannaprada

BagBragger said:
			
		

> So cute.


Thanks BB!




			
				Flip88 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!



Thank you Flip!




			
				BagBragger said:
			
		

> I have a dress that color and put it up for the winter...I may need to unpack it and wear it!!!! Thanks Wanna for the inspiration.



You are welcome!




			
				BagBragger said:
			
		

> Wearing Love Me...and loving them.



Shoe twin!


----------



## rock_girl

wannaprada said:


> Nude Pigalle 120





blairxoxo said:


> Ron Ron Watersnake Pumps!





BagBragger said:


> Wearing Love Me...and loving them.



Looking fashionable and fabulous as always ladies!!


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> They look great. I'm jelly



Thank you CC!


----------



## BagBragger

blairxoxo said:
			
		

> i love them!! i cant wait to get mine...its been a week already!!



Hurry up Love Me's!


----------



## BagBragger

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Thanks BB!
> 
> Thank you Flip!
> 
> You are welcome!
> 
> Shoe twin!



I know!


----------



## bbagsforever

My CL Pigalle heels- hardest working shoe in my wardrobe!


----------



## wannaprada

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> My CL Pigalle heels- hardest working shoe in my wardrobe!



Love the outfit!


----------



## wannaprada

Violet Daffs


----------



## Christchrist

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> My CL Pigalle heels- hardest working shoe in my wardrobe!



Haha. They look great. Hard working shoes


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Violet Daffs



You Rock those girl


----------



## DebbiNC

wannaprada said:


> Violet Daffs



Beautiful! What a wonderful "power shoe" to wear to work!


----------



## Christchrist

Cobra degrade navy filo


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> You Rock those girl






			
				DebbiNC said:
			
		

> Beautiful! What a wonderful "power shoe" to wear to work!



Thanks ladies! 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Cobra degrade navy filo



Love these!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

My favorite pink python rolandos


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Christchrist said:


> Cobra degrade navy filo
> 
> View attachment 2014954



Ohhh love these!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> My favorite pink python rolandos



Beautiful shade


----------



## Christchrist

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> Ohhh love these!!!!



Thank you


----------



## stilly

bbagsforever said:


> My CL Pigalle heels- hardest working shoe in my wardrobe!



The piggies look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Violet Daffs



Fab *wanna*!!!
Love the color!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Cobra degrade navy filo
> 
> View attachment 2014954



I love these on you *CC*!!!
Gorgy!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> I love these on you CC!!!
> Gorgy!!!



Thanks stilly. They are so comfy


----------



## wannaprada

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Looking fashionable and fabulous as always ladies!!



Thanks rock_girl!




			
				LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> My favorite pink python rolandos



Love the Rolandos!




			
				stilly said:
			
		

> Fab wanna!!!
> Love the color!!!



Thanks Stilly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bbagsforever said:


> My CL Pigalle heels- hardest working shoe in my wardrobe!



Cute outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Cobra degrade navy filo
> 
> View attachment 2014954



Love love love!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

BagBragger said:


> Wearing Love Me...and loving them.


Love the outfit!!!


----------



## cts900

navy simples


----------



## Flip88

Christchrist said:


> Cobra degrade navy filo



Beautiful. Id love these on my feet! Gorgeous


----------



## texas87

Amethyste Python Hyper Prive!


----------



## rock_girl

texas87 said:


> Amethyste Python Hyper Prive!


SO Jealous!  I would die for a pair of these babies, but the only ones on fleabay are too small.  


cts900 said:


> navy simples


Your first outfit pic of these CLs were my inspiration to find my own pair.  Believe it or not, I am still missing a pair of navy shoes in my collection.  


bbagsforever said:


> My CL Pigalle heels- hardest working shoe in my wardrobe!


Gotta love the staples...they never go out of style!


wannaprada said:


> Violet Daffs


Stunning T!! 


Christchrist said:


> Cobra degrade navy filo


Cobra is such a lovely skin!


LVobsessedNYC said:


> My favorite pink python rolandos


Such a beautiful shoe, in real life!


----------



## texas87

rock_girl said:


> SO Jealous!  I would die for a pair of these babies, but the only ones on fleabay are too small.
> 
> I found these on bonz and worked out a deal with the seller. She was from canada and didnt originally want to ship to the US but happened to be here for the holiday and it worked out! They are gorgeous and I hope you find yours soon!


----------



## cts900

rock_girl said:


> Your first outfit pic of these CLs were my inspiration to find my own pair.  Believe it or not, I am still missing a pair of navy shoes in my collection.



That is SUCH a sweet thing to write.  It took me four years to get a perfect Navy.  It ain't easy!


----------



## rdgldy

Padrino booties, new declics tomorrow


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Jade patent No Prives


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Nude Biancas


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LAvuittongirl said:


> Nude Biancas
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2016975



I love your outfit with the Chanel! Cute!


----------



## martinaa

hermosa_vogue said:


> Jade patent No Prives
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2016947



Great colour!


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> Amethyste Python Hyper Prive!



Ohhhh pretty love that color


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:
			
		

> navy simples



I love my navy simples. Great shoe. So comfy


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Jade patent No Prives


Yup. Love love 



			
				LAvuittongirl said:
			
		

> Nude Biancas



That's a great shoe


----------



## chanel_lovver

Not sure what these are called but wearing my patent strappy sandals because of the 61 degree weather in Illinois today!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

martinaa said:


> Great colour!





Christchrist said:


> Yup. Love love
> 
> 
> That's a great shoe



Thanks ladies



chanel_lovver said:


> Not sure what these are called but wearing my patent strappy sandals because of the 61 degree weather in Illinois today!!



These are super cute.


----------



## maryelle

hermosa_vogue said:


> Jade patent No Prives
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2016947



love the color!


----------



## Christchrist

chanel_lovver said:
			
		

> Not sure what these are called but wearing my patent strappy sandals because of the 61 degree weather in Illinois today!!



Those are hot


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

chanel_lovver said:


> Not sure what these are called but wearing my patent strappy sandals because of the 61 degree weather in Illinois today!!



Those are hot! I wish I can wear sandals to work.


----------



## chanel_lovver

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> These are super cute.






			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Those are hot






			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Those are hot! I wish I can wear sandals to work.



Thank you ladies!  Oh and I found out these are called Activa


----------



## stilly

Cream Jazz Piggies...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Cream Jazz Piggies...



Yummmm Cream is pretty


----------



## mrl1005

Wore fifi strass last night. (Their first outing on non-carpet). Pictures are with and without flash. (Side note: I hit my ankle with the shoe and scratched myself. Who'd of thought that crystals were sharp  )


----------



## maryelle

mrl1005 said:


> Wore fifi strass last night. (Their first outing on non-carpet). Pictures are with and without flash. (Side note: I hit my ankle with the shoe and scratched myself. Who'd of thought that crystals were sharp  )



hahaha talk about shoes that could kill. those are hot!


----------



## wannaprada

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Jade patent No Prives



That color is amazing and looks so fab on you!




			
				LAvuittongirl said:
			
		

> Nude Biancas



Love Biancas!




			
				stilly said:
			
		

> Cream Jazz Piggies...



Looking awesome in the piggies as always Stilly!




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Wore fifi strass last night. (Their first outing on non-carpet). Pictures are with and without flash. (Side note: I hit my ankle with the shoe and scratched myself. Who'd of thought that crystals were sharp  )



Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## legaldiva

Black suede Declics.


----------



## mrl1005

maryelle said:


> hahaha talk about shoes that could kill. those are hot!



thanks maryelle!! These are def one of my favorite pairs, and I couldn't believe when they were on sale in my size. (These are thanks to a very lovely TPF'er that these lovelies are part of my collection.)


----------



## wannaprada

Today is a Filo day for me!


----------



## blairxoxo

my vps!


----------



## DebbiNC

wannaprada said:


> Today is a Filo day for me!



Love the Filo! It's on my "want list"!


----------



## wannaprada

DebbiNC said:
			
		

> Love the Filo! It's on my "want list"!



Me too! I have two pairs with another pair on my "must have" list.


----------



## dlina03

Daring to be different today in my Fred Tartans....


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Today is a Filo day for me!



I just love that shoe . Hope you had a good day


----------



## Christchrist

blairxoxo said:
			
		

> my vps!



Pretty lame (as in lame') lol.


----------



## Christchrist

dlina03 said:
			
		

> Daring to be different today in my Fred Tartans....



Hey they are fun


----------



## AquaBelle

Wearing my lady peep ring strass with some black skinnys and a black chiffon top paired with my simple black epsom birkin


----------



## dlina03

Christchrist said:


> Hey they are fun



And comfy too! As flats should be... lol


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love your outfit with the Chanel! Cute!



thank you!


----------



## Christchrist

AquaBelle said:
			
		

> Wearing my lady peep ring strass with some black skinnys and a black chiffon top paired with my simple black epsom birkin



Girl that must look awesome


----------



## martinaa

blairxoxo said:


> my vps!


----------



## bbagsforever

More pics of my classic Pigalle heels...love these, they look great with everything!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I just love that shoe . Hope you had a good day



Thanks CC, I did. Hope you did also. 




			
				bbagsforever said:
			
		

> More pics of my classic Pigalle heels...love these, they look great with everything!



Nice outfit!


----------



## AquaBelle

Christchrist said:


> Girl that must look awesome



Thanks


----------



## Christchrist

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> More pics of my classic Pigalle heels...love these, they look great with everything!



That's the best shoe ever!!!!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Spiked piggies 120. Love these shoes!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Spiked piggies 120. Love these shoes!



Yup. Great shoe


----------



## JessieG

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Spiked piggies 120. Love these shoes!



Gee they look good! 100's don't look anywhere near as good...so wish I could have got my hands on the 120!


----------



## Christchrist

Pony hair Maggies to Costco  as a bunch of errands


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Pony hair Maggies to Costco  as a bunch of errands



How do you drive in them?  I like it in the all black pony!  I wasn't a HUGE fan of the others colors (they are okay) but really have like the style of the shoe.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Pony hair Maggies to Costco  as a bunch of errands



I don't know how you do it!


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:
			
		

> How do you drive in them?  I like it in the all black pony!  I wasn't a HUGE fan of the others colors (they are okay) but really have like the style of the shoe.



I don't know lol. I just do. Ha.


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> I don't know how you do it!



I don't know lol. My feet hurt after a couple hours. Gotta break them in


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Since I totaled my first bimmer 5 years ago, I have been driving X5 and Escalade.  Today, I didn't have a choice but to drive my DH new baby. So afraid but we made it! 

Wearing Declic, my CL errand shoes.


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Pony hair Maggies to Costco  as a bunch of errands



Crazy!!! Girl, I'm impressed!!! It's hard to walk in those Maggies!


----------



## Christchrist

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Since I totaled my first bimmer 5 years ago, I have been driving X5 and Escalade.  Today, I didn't have a choice but to drive my DH new baby. So afraid but we made it!
> 
> Wearing Declic, my CL errand shoes.



Nice!  Those are great errand shoes


----------



## Christchrist

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Crazy!!! Girl, I'm impressed!!! It's hard to walk in those Maggies!



Really? I think they were good.  Maybe that's why I love them so


----------



## stilly

bbagsforever said:


> More pics of my classic Pigalle heels...love these, they look great with everything!



Love the outfit!!!
The piggies are gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Spiked piggies 120. Love these shoes!



I love those spiked piggies wanna!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Yup. Great shoe








			
				JessieG said:
			
		

> Gee they look good! 100's don't look anywhere near as good...so wish I could have got my hands on the 120!



Thanks Jessie and I agree!




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Pony hair Maggies to Costco  as a bunch of errands



I'm always driving barefoot for fear I'll damage my shoes! 




			
				stilly said:
			
		

> I love those spiked piggies wanna!!!



Thanks Stilly!


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Pony hair Maggies to Costco  as a bunch of errands



Impressive you wear your loubies to Costco!


----------



## wannaprada

Black python Bianca. Another favorite of mine.


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Impressive you wear your loubies to Costco!



Well I don't get to go anywhere else lol may as well enjoy them


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Black python Bianca. Another favorite of mine.



I friggin love that shoe


----------



## BagBragger

Miss Zora after a little surgery.


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:
			
		

> Miss Zora after a little surgery.



Love it


----------



## DebbiNC

wannaprada said:


> Black python Bianca. Another favorite of mine.



Just like CC said, "I friggin' love that shoe"! 

Could not have said it better!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I friggin love that shoe



Well, you do have the same shoe.  




			
				DebbiNC said:
			
		

> Just like CC said, "I friggin' love that shoe"!
> 
> Could not have said it better!



Lol, thanks!


----------



## annamoon

Bet you turned a few heads in COSTCO!!! great heels! 



Christchrist said:


> Pony hair Maggies to Costco  as a bunch of errands
> 
> View attachment 2025199


----------



## wannaprada

BagBragger said:


> Miss Zora after a little surgery.



Just curious BB:  what made you cut them off and how well does the shoes stay on with them?

BTW, I just started a Chicago CL Meetup thread to see if there's any interest in having one in May!


----------



## Maddy luv

wannaprada said:


> Black python Bianca. Another favorite of mine.



Love them


----------



## Maddy luv

BagBragger said:


> Miss Zora after a little surgery.



Beautiful!!


----------



## Christchrist

annamoon said:
			
		

> Bet you turned a few heads in COSTCO!!! great heels!



They were like "what is she doing?" Haha


----------



## Christchrist

Blue piggy 100


----------



## chanel_lovver

BagBragger said:


> Miss Zora after a little surgery.



These look great!!


----------



## chanel_lovver

Christchrist said:


> Blue piggy 100



So HOT!


----------



## chanel_lovver

Great work shoe- black patent Kika


----------



## annamoon

Love your heels they look amazing


QUOTE=chanel_lovver;23761690]Great work shoe- black patent Kika

View attachment 2026369

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## DebbiNC

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2026345
> 
> 
> Blue piggy 100



Lovely!!!  Now, tell you're not on the way to Costco!


----------



## Christchrist

chanel_lovver said:
			
		

> Great work shoe- black patent Kika



That's a nice working shoe


----------



## Christchrist

DebbiNC said:
			
		

> Lovely!!!  Now, tell you're not on the way to Costco!



Hahaha no bday lunch with my sister


----------



## BagBragger

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Just curious BB:  what made you cut them off and how well does the shoes stay on with them?
> 
> BTW, I just started a Chicago CL Meetup thread to see if there's any interest in having one in May!



Hey there Wanna!  The Miss Zora stays on with or without the strap. I have a fairly wide foot (I think). I cut the strap because it was too big.  I wish I had take a picture of how it look on before cutting the strap. It didnt serve a purpose for me.   As a matter of fact the strap made putting the booties on and taking them off difficult.  My sales person at the CL boutique told me he'd only seen the strap fit on one person.  I think the strap was a design flaw but I really like it now that its gone. It's really a shoe and a bootie...if that make sense.

Let me know about the Chicago meet up.  Is the thread on here or on the actual meet up site?  I'd love to help pull something together...especially if it includes shopping!


----------



## BagBragger

Maddy luv said:
			
		

> Beautiful!!



Thank Maddy!!!!


----------



## BagBragger

christchrist said:
			
		

> love it



xoxo!


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Blue piggy 100



At least you're not driving this time...cute as usual but then again you know that already!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 2026345
> 
> 
> Blue piggy 100



Gah!  Amazing


----------



## attyxthomas

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Blue piggy 100



That is one hot shoe. Love the color


----------



## hermosa_vogue

BagBragger said:


> Miss Zora after a little surgery.



I love what you've done with them


----------



## BagBragger

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> I love what you've done with them



Why thank you my dear.  My favorite cousin was livid that I could alter a brand new CL, but I had to do what works for me. I am happy with my decision.  I did it last night. Didn't even think about it. Snip, snip and that was it. Quick and painless!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

BagBragger said:


> Why thank you my dear.  My favorite cousin was livid that I could alter a brand new CL, but I had to do what works for me. I am happy with my decision.  I did it last night. Didn't even think about it. Snip, snip and that was it. Quick and painless!



Hehe when I first read your post I thought you were wearing a pair of shoes after YOU got surgery, then I scrolled down to see the pics and realised what you were talking about.  They look much better after surgery IMO.  And no recovery time either!!


----------



## BagBragger

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Hehe when I first read your post I thought you were wearing a pair of shoes after YOU got surgery, then I scrolled down to see the pics and realised what you were talking about.  They look much better after surgery IMO.  And no recovery time either!!



Ex-ACTLY!  Lord have mercy...I couldn't imaging wearing anything other than a slipper after surgery.  I screwed that description up didn't I?  Good thing for pictures! Thank you!

BTW, I'm not encouraging anyone else to cute the strap off of their Miss Zoras, but it was truly a relief.  I got a few compliments from men today...they hardly notice shoes.


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:
			
		

> At least you're not driving this time...cute as usual but then again you know that already!


I don't know that. Thank you though 




			
				hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Gah!  Amazing






			
				attyxthomas said:
			
		

> That is one hot shoe. Love the color



Thanks me 2


----------



## Christchrist

Pigalle 120 rose matador


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Pigalle 120 rose matador



Very nice CC!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Very nice CC!



Wanna you need them!!! They would look great on your skin tone. They are calling your name


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Wanna you need them!!! They would look great on your skin tone. They are calling your name



You're such a bad influence! Lol! Where'd you get them from again?


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> You're such a bad influence! Lol! Where'd you get them from again?



Costa Mesa .  I'm not gonna deny it. I am! BUT you need them


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Costa Mesa .  I'm not gonna deny it. I am! BUT you need them


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Pigalle 120 rose matador



Hot colour...I have it too...but only in 100...boo!


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Wanna you need them!!! They would look great on your skin tone. They are calling your name



I agree!!


----------



## BagBragger

Bianca 120s


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Hot colour...I have it too...but only in 100...boo!


I was thinking I should have gotten the 100. More wearable 



			
				BagBragger said:
			
		

> Bianca 120s



So glad you're wearing your loubis more


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> So glad you're wearing your loubis more



I know...me too!  These are so comfy.  My team members are like "how do walk" and "where are you going after work".  I've told these are a piece of cake!  These are a 39.5, but I think I should have gotten a 39 and had them stretched a little. This is my first time wearing them and I can already tell they will loosen up after a while.

I said all that to say...thank you CC!


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:
			
		

> I know...me too!  These are so comfy.  My team members are like "how do walk" and "where are you going after work".  I've told these are a piece of cake!  These are a 39.5, but I think I should have gotten a 39 and had them stretched a little. This is my first time wearing them and I can already tell they will loosen up after a while.
> 
> I said all that to say...thank you CC!


----------



## cts900

nude nappa simple 100s


----------



## stilly

BagBragger said:


> Bianca 120s



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

Nude Lady Lynch 120s


----------



## AEGIS

my $87 duvettes

they're 85 mm and worked well bc my legs are so SORE from working out. i can barely walk


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Pigalle 120 rose matador
> 
> View attachment 2026846




is this the same pink the pigalle plato came in last season?


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Nude Lady Lynch 120s



Man I need to try that shoe. It's so pretty stilly


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> my $87 duvettes
> 
> they're 85 mm and worked well bc my legs are so SORE from working out. i can barely walk



Oh poor girl. It all pays off though


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> is this the same pink the pigalle plato came in last season?



I don't know. It came in pink ?


----------



## Christchrist

Indigo Maggie


----------



## BagBragger

stilly said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you...but may I borrow your legs?


----------



## BagBragger

stilly said:
			
		

> Nude Lady Lynch 120s



Man...I'm glad I don't drool! Nude is so high on my list...that and camel and beige, lol!


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Indigo Maggie



How'd you do that?  The same shoe, different color/material in one week...the world will never know, lol!  I still like the blk A LOT, but you pull of any shoe well!


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:
			
		

> How'd you do that?  The same shoe, different color/material in one week...the world will never know, lol!  I still like the blk A LOT, but you pull of any shoe well!



I've had the black for awhile. These just came preowned. Took forever


----------



## wannaprada

JessieG said:
			
		

> I agree!!



Another enabler! Lol!


----------



## wannaprada

BagBragger said:
			
		

> Bianca 120s



Love those in that luggage color!! 




			
				stilly said:
			
		

> Nude Lady Lynch 120s



Very pretty Stilly!




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Indigo Maggie



Very nice CC!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Love those in that luggage color!!
> 
> Very pretty Stilly!
> 
> Very nice CC!



Thanks wanna


----------



## BagBragger

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Love those in that luggage color!!
> 
> I didn't know the color...couldn't really describe it either, but that's a very good description! Thanks and thank you!


----------



## cts900

gold graffiti ballerinette


----------



## wannaprada

I had a pair of CL VP in that color and that was the name of the color, so you're welcome!


----------



## wannaprada

This is actually from last week, but what the heck!  Nude Coroclic


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> This is actually from last week, but what the heck!  Nude Coroclic



Hey they look great on you. I'd break my neck in those


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Hey they look great on you. I'd break my neck in those



No, you'd be a pro! You have heels just as high if not higher than these, so these would be a piece of cake!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> No, you'd be a pro! You have heels just as high if not higher than these, so these would be a piece of cake!



I can't do wedge. I roll my ankle every time lol


----------



## Nolia

*Big games night party tonight. Trusty Ron Ron's paired with Burburry Beat Check Hobo.*


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

> Big games night party tonight. Trusty Ron Ron's paired with Burburry Beat Check Hobo.



Looks great Nolia


----------



## wannaprada

Violet Dafs.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Pigalle 120 rose matador
> 
> View attachment 2026846



I love the hot pink!!! I'm waiting for them to pop up in my nearby Neiman Marcus or Nordstrom.


----------



## martinaa

wannaprada said:


> This is actually from last week, but what the heck!  Nude Coroclic



They look really good on you! I love them!


----------



## wannaprada

martinaa said:
			
		

> They look really good on you! I love them!



Thanks Martinaa! They are super comfy too!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love the hot pink!!! I'm waiting for them to pop up in my nearby Neiman Marcus or Nordstrom.



I hope they do. You'll love them


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> Looks great Nolia



Thanks CC!


----------



## stilly

Pumice Lucifer Bows


----------



## martinaa

stilly said:


> Pumice Lucifer Bows



 Amazing!


----------



## weibaobai

Love my new wedges!  Super light!


----------



## deltalady

Plum Particule 100


----------



## Christchrist

weibaobai said:


> Love my new wedges!  Super light!
> You look so pretty





deltalady said:


> Plum Particule 100



Lovely shoe


----------



## rock_girl

Harletty boots


----------



## hermosa_vogue

In a realllly interesting meeting


----------



## stilly

hermosa_vogue said:


> In a realllly interesting meeting
> 
> View attachment 2032111



These are so beautiful!!!
The color is amazing!!!


----------



## Nolia

hermosa_vogue said:


> In a realllly interesting meeting
> 
> View attachment 2032111





Those are so pretty! LOL @ your meeting


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> In a realllly interesting meeting



I friggin love that shoe. Color is perfection. Looking good girl


----------



## mrsmadz902

hermosa_vogue said:


> In a realllly interesting meeting



Super gorgeous!!!

I'm waiting for the snow/cold weather to subside before I wear my new loubous! But I'd be wearing these:


----------



## JessieG

hermosa_vogue said:


> In a realllly interesting meeting



Too funny! Hot shoes!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> In a realllly interesting meeting



Ha!!! Taking pics of your piggys in a meeting hahahaha!!! Classic. The Color is TDF!!! I know u get compliments all day everyday.


----------



## DebbiNC

hermosa_vogue said:


> In a realllly interesting meeting
> 
> View attachment 2032111



And your shoes made the meeting even more interesting!!


----------



## legaldiva

Black patent Rolandes.  Freshly back from Leather Spa and all spiffed up.

All the thugs in homicide/sensitive crimes court love my "red bottoms."


----------



## wannaprada

legaldiva said:
			
		

> black patent rolandes.  Freshly back from leather spa and all spiffed up.
> 
> All the thugs in homicide/sensitive crimes court love my "red bottoms."



lol!


----------



## crystalhowlett

legaldiva said:
			
		

> Black patent Rolandes.  Freshly back from Leather Spa and all spiffed up.
> 
> All the thugs in homicide/sensitive crimes court love my "red bottoms."



Oh stop it!! Do they call them red bottoms? This is hilarious!!!


----------



## Christchrist

legaldiva said:


> Black patent Rolandes.  Freshly back from Leather Spa and all spiffed up.
> 
> All the thugs in homicide/sensitive crimes court love my "red bottoms."



That is because they can't pronounce louboutin


----------



## wannaprada

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> Oh stop it!! Do they call them red bottoms? This is hilarious!!!



Those in the hip hop world also call them red bottoms.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Maiden voyage for a friends birthday.


----------



## Christchrist

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Maiden voyage for a friends birthday.



Man I love that shoe. Rock them girl


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Christchrist said:


> Man I love that shoe. Rock them girl



Oh you know me  lol


----------



## maryelle

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Maiden voyage for a friends birthday.



fierceeeeeee  those are show stoppers!


----------



## wannaprada

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> Maiden voyage for a friends birthday.



Love them!


----------



## wannaprada

Were it summer, I would have worn these but since it's not, I wore my black kid leather Filo.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Were it summer, I would have worn these but since it's not, I wore my black kid leather Filo.



Dang they look good too.  They will have their day


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Dang they look good too.  They will have their day



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

wannaprada said:


> Were it summer, I would have worn these but since it's not, I wore my black kid leather Filo.



 this is my all time favourite sandal like EVER ! Congrats on them I'm so jelly! And they look great on you! I need them!


----------



## wannaprada

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> this is my all time favourite sandal like EVER ! Congrats on them I'm so jelly! And they look great on you! I need them!



Thanks Loubi!! I love them, I must say!


----------



## crystalhowlett

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Were it summer, I would have worn these but since it's not, I wore my black kid leather Filo.



Someone's itching!! I can't wait to see u in these when the sun comes out!! They r a great pair.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Were it summer, I would have worn these but since it's not, I wore my black kid leather Filo.



Those are mighty sexy on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Maiden voyage for a friends birthday.



Love!!! I searched long and hard for those but I couldn't find a pair that fits me. Those are lovely and she is very lucky!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

maryelle said:


> fierceeeeeee  those are show stoppers!





wannaprada said:


> Love them!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love!!! I searched long and hard for those but I couldn't find a pair that fits me. Those are lovely and she is very lucky!



:Ty:


----------



## wannaprada

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> Someone's itching!! I can't wait to see u in these when the sun comes out!! They r a great pair.



I am! Cannot wait for warmer temps! 




			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Those are mighty sexy on you!



Why thanks sweetie!


----------



## wannaprada

Love my Love Me's!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Love my Love Me's!



I love your love mes


----------



## DebbiNC

wannaprada said:


> Love my Love Me's!



How pretty!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I love your love mes






			
				DebbiNC said:
			
		

> How pretty!



Thanks ladies! I really wish I would have gotten these in nude when I had the chance.


----------



## weibaobai

Nudie pigalle plato!


----------



## Maddy luv

weibaobai said:


> Nudie pigalle plato!



 them


----------



## Christchrist

weibaobai said:


> Nudie pigalle plato!



They look great on you


----------



## mytwocents

Love following this thread. 
Simples out to dinner.


----------



## Christchrist

mytwocents said:


> Love following this thread.
> Simples out to dinner.



This is a great pic. Love your Chanel


----------



## abs678

weibaobai said:


> Nudie pigalle plato!


nude PPs can do no wrong!


----------



## weibaobai

Yes!  It's def one of my fav styles! 




abs678 said:


> nude PPs can do no wrong!


----------



## pquiles

Wore to church today


----------



## cts900

^^So pretty!

I wore my Simples to work on Friday .


----------



## kham

Love Me 120, black patent.


----------



## cts900

Wearing my Dark Grey Lady Gres for a SAG Awards cocktail party with my DH and kids...


----------



## mrsputranto

pquiles said:


> Wore to church today
> 
> View attachment 2039611


This is so lovely  I don't think I can pull them off but you sure did


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

weibaobai said:


> Nudie pigalle plato!



I love the platos on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Love my Love Me's!



Very sexy!!!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you lavenderduckiez~  they're of of my favorites!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the platos on you!


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Very sexy!!!!



Thanks Lavender!

Today I'm wearing my python Biancas. I get so much wear out of these that they were worth every penny!


----------



## crystalhowlett

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Thanks Lavender!
> 
> Today I'm wearing my python Biancas. I get so much wear out of these that they were worth every penny!



Pretty!!


----------



## abs678

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Lavender!
> 
> Today I'm wearing my python Biancas. I get so much wear out of these that they were worth every penny!


those are HOT 
it's hard to beat shiny black python


----------



## samanthatyy

weibaobai said:


> Nudie pigalle plato!


Nice outfit~! Were you wearing 140mm PP??


----------



## DebbiNC

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Lavender!
> 
> Today I'm wearing my python Biancas. I get so much wear out of these that they were worth every penny!



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## PursePrincess24

decollette in black jazz - first day out wish me luck lol


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks samanthayy~  I believe they are 140mm PP!



samanthatyy said:


> Nice outfit~! Were you wearing 140mm PP??


----------



## Angie415

Wore my English Green Patent Bianca's today for a date/hangout


----------



## Christchrist

Angie415 said:


> Wore my English Green Patent Bianca's today for a date/hangout



Beautiful color


----------



## ljamie4

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Lavender!
> 
> Today I'm wearing my python Biancas. I get so much wear out of these that they were worth every penny!



Love these!! Shoe twins here but I haven worn mine yet.. Are they comfy?


----------



## Flip88

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Lavender!
> 
> Today I'm wearing my python Biancas. I get so much wear out of these that they were worth every penny!



 Gorgeous


----------



## Christchrist

Corde flo 120


----------



## wannaprada

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> Pretty!!



Thanks Crystal!




			
				abs678 said:
			
		

> those are HOT
> it's hard to beat shiny black python



You're so right! Thanks!




			
				DebbiNC said:
			
		

> Absolutely beautiful!



Thanks Debbie!




			
				ljamie4 said:
			
		

> Love these!! Shoe twins here but I haven worn mine yet.. Are they comfy?



I find the Bianca to be one of my most comfortable CL styles, so yes, I find them comfy to wear. 




			
				Flip88 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous



 Thanks Flip!


----------



## maryelle

Finally wore my Watersnake Maryls out during my trip to Vegas earlier this week.


----------



## Christchrist

maryelle said:


> Finally wore my Watersnake Maryls out during my trip to Vegas earlier this week.



They look great on you. Such a sexy shoe


----------



## Nolia

*Out to dinner tonight at Prime in the Windsor Arms (Toronto).
Wearing a plunge mesh dress from The Windsor Store (haha), Chanel Timeless WOC, Louboutin Isolde Rose Gold.*


----------



## mrl1005

Wearing my divinoche 160s to see a comedy show with my DBF.


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:


> Wearing my divinoche 160s to see a comedy show with my DBF.



Don't fall. They are a beesh to walk in


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> Don't fall. They are a beesh to walk in



Hehe. I should be okay...hopefully. They feel like my LPs just with some straps to hold my foot in.


----------



## gigilovesshoes

maryelle said:


> Finally wore my Watersnake Maryls out during my trip to Vegas earlier this week.



Ohhhh I am LOVING those!!! So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Perche python pigalle 100


----------



## kham

Bordeaux Miss Clichy 140


----------



## brittany729

Rouge Metal Patent Biancas!!


----------



## pinkpanther84

Decollette. But my next purchase has to be lola. Stunning.


----------



## wannaprada

Glitter Filo signed by the man himself.


----------



## AquaBelle

wannaprada said:


> Glitter Filo signed by the man himself.


So gorgeous- they look great on you

 I can't wear my signed ones because i'm scared of damaging them lol


----------



## Illuminum Steel

Decollette,I do think they are a bit overated as I find them soo uncomfortable but they do look sexy!


----------



## wannaprada

AquaBelle said:
			
		

> So gorgeous- they look great on you
> 
> I can't wear my signed ones because i'm scared of damaging them lol



Thanks Aqua! I figured the shoe is too pretty and too damn expensive not to wear! Lol! Plus, I only wear these inside so I don't worry about messing up the signature.


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Glitter Filo signed by the man himself.


Gorgeous wanna!!


----------



## Christchrist

Illuminum Steel said:


> Decollette,I do think they are a bit overated as I find them soo uncomfortable but they do look sexy!



They are? Hmmm I was gonna try them


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous wanna!!



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## crystalhowlett

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Glitter Filo signed by the man himself.



Oh I love it!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:
			
		

> They are? Hmmm I was gonna try them



Me too, then I changed my mind. I see many find them to b their everyday shoe. Teacher conference and groceries. Perhaps a CT scan ; )


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> Me too, then I changed my mind. I see many find them to b their everyday shoe. Teacher conference and groceries. Perhaps a CT scan ; )



Lol. I wore flo to my ct scan. Haha


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Lol. I wore flo to my ct scan. Haha



I know.  That's y I said it. I remember u saying u couldn't decide on a pair then u were like its just a ct scan. Ha!!  I did hear they have a narrow toe box. It's not as roomy. I need room that's y I prefer peep toes and almond shapes. There's at least 1.5 in room for my toes.


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> I know.  That's y I said it. I remember u saying u couldn't decide on a pair then u were like its just a ct scan. Ha!!  I did hear they have a narrow toe box. It's not as roomy. I need room that's y I prefer peep toes and almond shapes. There's at least 1.5 in room for my toes.



I love them because they huh my toes and its just so comfy.


----------



## poppyseed

Rose Marador Pigalle for the first time, couldn't wait till spring!


----------



## wannaprada

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> Oh I love it!!!



Thanks C!


----------



## JessieG

poppyseed said:


> Rose Marador Pigalle for the first time, couldn't wait till spring!



Wow! They look amazing. Super hot colour....I have them too but I swear they always look better in other people's photos!!! Love..


----------



## ayobeckah

poppyseed said:


> Rose Marador Pigalle for the first time, couldn't wait till spring!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2052507


these are so amazing !! i love the colour on you


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:


> Rose Marador Pigalle for the first time, couldn't wait till spring!



Sooooo pretty. Love them in the 100. Hmmm


----------



## poppyseed

JessieG said:


> Wow! They look amazing. Super hot colour....I have them too but I swear they always look better in other people's photos!!! Love..



Lol! That's how I always feel so hard to capture the colour right...



ayobeckah said:


> these are so amazing !! i love the colour on you



Thank you! Although looking at the photo, I didn't realise how pale my feet actually look!



Christchrist said:


> Sooooo pretty. Love them in the 100. Hmmm



I love them in 120!


----------



## beagly911

poppyseed said:


> Rose Marador Pigalle for the first time, couldn't wait till spring!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2052507


So pretty poppyseed!!


----------



## stilly

poppyseed said:


> Rose Marador Pigalle for the first time, couldn't wait till spring!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2052507



I love these on you!!!
So pretty!!!


----------



## stilly

maryelle said:


> Finally wore my Watersnake Maryls out during my trip to Vegas earlier this week.



These are gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Perche python pigalle 100
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2048147



These are amazing *CC*!!!
I just love python!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> These are amazing CC!!!
> I just love python!!!



My 2! I'm addicted to it


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

poppyseed said:


> Rose Marador Pigalle for the first time, couldn't wait till spring!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2052507



Those are gorgeous!!


----------



## poppyseed

beagly911 said:


> So pretty poppyseed!!





stilly said:


> I love these on you!!!
> So pretty!!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are gorgeous!!



Thank you very much lovely ladies!


----------



## Angie415

First outing with my Black Patent Filo pumps  Out having lunch with my lovely mother


----------



## Christchrist

Angie415 said:


> First outing with my Black Patent Filo pumps  Out having lunch with my lovely mother



Lovely shoes for a lovely mother lunch


----------



## SeeingRed

Angie415 said:


> First outing with my Black Patent Filo pumps  Out having lunch with my lovely mother
> 
> View attachment 2055607



Looking good, have a great lunch!


----------



## Angie415

SeeingRed said:


> Looking good, have a great lunch!



Thanks! We sure did--Thai food


----------



## Angie415

Christchrist said:


> Lovely shoes for a lovely mother lunch



Thank you, CC!


----------



## Christchrist

Angie415 said:


> Thank you, CC!



Very welcome


----------



## SeeingRed

Angie415 said:


> Thanks! We sure did--Thai food



Oh great. Now I want Thai....


----------



## Angie415

SeeingRed said:


> Oh great. Now I want Thai....



Lol, sorry! It was soo good though  Nothing like having a tasty meal with your best shoes


----------



## Christchrist

LeatherBoots said:


> today I'm wearing my New Simple Pumps 120



Staple shoe woot woot


----------



## wannaprada

Wearing my dark red Bianca 140s to add a pop of color to my black/white outfit.


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my dark red Bianca 140s to add a pop of color to my black/white outfit.



Loooovvveee these! But, I am a little biased hehehehe!


----------



## CallMeSteph

LeatherBoots said:


> today I'm wearing my New Simple Pumps 120



I LOVE this look! I'm hoping to buy a pair of Simple 120s soon! I hope they look as fabulous on me as yours do on you!!


----------



## mrl1005

Plum patent PPs to an interview because there's still snow and lots of puddles on the ground to an interview. (Yup...broke my own rule out of necessity to save my other shoes.)




In conference room waiting for interview to begin. Supposed to be at 230...and I got here at 210. At least I'm punctual!! lol


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:


> Plum patent PPs to an interview because there's still snow and lots of puddles on the ground to an interview. (Yup...broke my own rule out of necessity to save my other shoes.)
> 
> In conference room waiting for interview to begin. Supposed to be at 230...and I got here at 210. At least I'm punctual!! lol



Pic didn't come up


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> Pic didn't come up



Hmm strange. It shows up on my end. I will check when I get back home to see if my Mac or iPad recognizes the image.


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:


> Hmm strange. It shows up on my end. I will check when I get back home to see if my Mac or iPad recognizes the image.



Maybe it's my phone


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> Maybe it's my phone



They're just my plum piggies. Same pic I posted in the other thread


----------



## pigalle passion

Loving your collection x


----------



## wannaprada

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Loooovvveee these! But, I am a little biased hehehehe!



Shoe twin!  




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Plum patent PPs to an interview because there's still snow and lots of puddles on the ground to an interview. (Yup...broke my own rule out of necessity to save my other shoes.)
> 
> In conference room waiting for interview to begin. Supposed to be at 230...and I got here at 210. At least I'm punctual!! lol



Good luck with the interview!!


----------



## wannaprada

Wearing my beloved Violet Dafs today.


----------



## PursePrincess24

mrl1005 said:


> Plum patent PPs to an interview because there's still snow and lots of puddles on the ground to an interview. (Yup...broke my own rule out of necessity to save my other shoes.)
> 
> View attachment 2062100
> 
> 
> In conference room waiting for interview to begin. Supposed to be at 230...and I got here at 210. At least I'm punctual!! lol



good luck!!!  hope it went well!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my beloved Violet Dafs today.



Love that color


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Love that color



Thanks CC! It is a very rich, bold color.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my beloved Violet Dafs today.



Purple suede daffs with stocking are hot!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my beloved Violet Dafs today.



WOW!!!!  Amazing!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my beloved Violet Dafs today.



This combo looks great wanna.


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my beloved Violet Dafs today.



Gorgeous wanna!!  Love the color!!


----------



## beagly911

mrl1005 said:


> Plum patent PPs to an interview because there's still snow and lots of puddles on the ground to an interview. (Yup...broke my own rule out of necessity to save my other shoes.)
> 
> View attachment 2062100
> 
> 
> In conference room waiting for interview to begin. Supposed to be at 230...and I got here at 210. At least I'm punctual!! lol


They look great!!  Wish the interview had gone better!  I'm still hoping for an interview...but two apps have moved on in "the process".  Fingers crossed for us both!!


----------



## stilly

mrl1005 said:


> Plum patent PPs to an interview because there's still snow and lots of puddles on the ground to an interview. (Yup...broke my own rule out of necessity to save my other shoes.)
> 
> View attachment 2062100
> 
> 
> In conference room waiting for interview to begin. Supposed to be at 230...and I got here at 210. At least I'm punctual!! lol



I love these *mrl*!!!


----------



## stilly

Blue Piggies today...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Blue Piggies today...



Man I love blue shoes. So hard to come by. Looks great stilly


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Purple suede daffs with stocking are hot!!!






			
				gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> WOW!!!!  Amazing!






			
				Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> This combo looks great wanna.






			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous wanna!!  Love the color!!



Thanks ladies!!




			
				stilly said:
			
		

> Blue Piggies today...



Love the piggies, as always!


----------



## maryelle

Wearing my Yolandas while running errands


----------



## BagBragger

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Wearing my beloved Violet Dafs today.



Wanna, can you share intel on the Daff, please?  It's just like the piggy for me in that I've stayed away from it because of the height. How does it run?  I wear a 40 mostly, but have a few 39.5 sizes.  I have the Bianca 120 in a 39.5, waiting I the Filo in a 39.5 and have the Love Me 85 in a 39.5.  Everything else, such as the Simple 100, Yolanda, and VP are 40. I hope that helps guide you in what to recommend.   Thanks!


----------



## Christchrist

Mbb


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> Mbb



Love!!! My absolute UHG...one day


----------



## beagly911

maryelle said:


> Wearing my Yolandas while running errands



Lovely!!!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Mbb
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2065814



Love the MBB any time!!


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> Mbb
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2065814




I love MBB´s... I wish to find a pair for myself - in nude. But I also love the black.


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Love the MBB any time!!


Good taste Beags


martinaa said:


> I love MBB´s... I wish to find a pair for myself - in nude. But I also love the black.



I'm still looking for another color. Love them too. Glad I wore them. It rekindled my love


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:


> Love!!! My absolute UHG...one day



You have them thought


----------



## wannaprada

BagBragger said:
			
		

> Wanna, can you share intel on the Daff, please?  It's just like the piggy for me in that I've stayed away from it because of the height. How does it run?  I wear a 40 mostly, but have a few 39.5 sizes.  I have the Bianca 120 in a 39.5, waiting I the Filo in a 39.5 and have the Love Me 85 in a 39.5.  Everything else, such as the Simple 100, Yolanda, and VP are 40. I hope that helps guide you in what to recommend.   Thanks!



I'll message you.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Wore my PP in black nappa. So comfortable. I forgaot how easy it is to run around in heels!!! (Chasing Lem) hahahaha.  Daily workout check!


----------



## cts900

black simples


----------



## mrl1005

Fifi strass for dinner and show with DBF


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Fifi strass for dinner and show with DBF



Super hot!


----------



## rock_girl

Very Galaxy out to dinner with friends.  I  this shoe!!


----------



## Christchrist

rock_girl said:


> Very Galaxy out to dinner with friends.  I  this shoe!!



That's a very pretty shoe


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Super hot!



Thanks lavender!!


----------



## wannaprada

Couldn't wait to wear my Lady Dafs today!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Couldn't wait to wear my Lady Dafs today!



Dang you pull that shoe off well.  How tall are you in it


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> Dang you pull that shoe off well.  How tall are you in it



Thanks sweetie! I'm probably about 6ft- 6.1 today.


----------



## Myrkur

wannaprada said:


> Couldn't wait to wear my Lady Dafs today!



Gorgeous!


----------



## mrl1005

Wore my new simples today for a job interview. (I think I got the job!!!)


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:


> Wore my new simples today for a job interview. (I think I got the job!!!)



Job doing what? See CL for an interview is good luck ha


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> Job doing what? See CL for an interview is good luck ha



Just too much snow to wear my non-patent shoes.


----------



## wannaprada

Myrkur said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks!



mrl1005 said:


> Wore my new simples today for a job interview. (I think I got the job!!!)



Yay, fingers crossed!


----------



## BagBragger

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Couldn't wait to wear my Lady Dafs today!



Niiiiiice Wanna!  With a skirt too...yikes, even hotter!


----------



## wannaprada

BagBragger said:


> Niiiiiice Wanna!  With a skirt too...yikes, even hotter!



Lol! Thanks BB! People at work were just amazed I could walk in the shoes!


----------



## BagBragger

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Lol! Thanks BB! People at work were just amazed I could walk in the shoes!



LOl, tell em' to watch and learn!


----------



## Neah Alexandra

I wore my Ron Ron Zeppa Wedges today, they go with everything!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Couldn't wait to wear my Lady Dafs today!


Love them wanna!!!  And good grief I'm 6'+ in my VP's....can't imagine Lady Dafs!!!  haha


----------



## wannaprada

BagBragger said:


> LOl, tell em' to watch and learn!



Exactly! Lol!



beagly911 said:


> Love them wanna!!!  And good grief I'm 6'+ in my VP's....can't imagine Lady Dafs!!!  haha



Thanks Beagly!


----------



## mrl1005

beagly911 said:


> Love them wanna!!!  And good grief I'm 6'+ in my VP's....can't imagine Lady Dafs!!!  haha





wannaprada said:


> Exactly! Lol!
> 
> Thanks Beagly!



I'm so envious of both your heights!!! I'm a little shrimp (height wise). With Daffs or LDs I'm only 5'10! 

And of course you ladies wear CLs of any height magnificently!


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> Love them wanna!!!  And good grief I'm 6'+ in my VP's....can't imagine Lady Dafs!!!  haha



Beagly, I have to laugh about all our similarities! Age, foot size, now height!  Too bad we live on opposite coasts!


----------



## rock_girl

Looking good ladies!  Y'all are rockin' some fabulous CLs!!

Today I am wearing Puochkine 70mm


----------



## DebbiNC

rock_girl said:


> Looking good ladies!  Y'all are rockin' some fabulous CLs!!
> 
> Today I am wearing Puochkine 70mm




Very pretty!!!


----------



## wannaprada

mrl1005 said:


> I'm so envious of both your heights!!! I'm a little shrimp (height wise). With Daffs or LDs I'm only 5'10!
> 
> And of course you ladies wear CLs of any height magnificently!



 Thanks sweetie!



rock_girl said:


> Looking good ladies!  Y'all are rockin' some fabulous CLs!!
> 
> Today I am wearing Puochkine 70mm



Very pretty!


----------



## wannaprada

Wore my newest piggies today and boy was it painful! Lol! Had I not gone through this before, I would have sent them back but experience has taught me that not only will they stretch, they will stretch a LOT! So for now, I must suck it up!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

wannaprada said:


> Wore my newest piggies today and boy was it painful! Lol! Had I not gone through this before, I would have sent them back but experience has taught me that not only will they stretch, they will stretch a LOT! So for now, I must suck it up!



Totally worth it!


----------



## wannaprada

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Totally worth it!



You're right about that Loubi!


----------



## rock_girl

DebbiNC said:


> Very pretty!!!



Thank you!  I stumbled upon them and have never seen them since, glad I got them.



wannaprada said:


> Wore my newest piggies today and boy was it painful! Lol! Had I not gone through this before, I would have sent them back but experience has taught me that not only will they stretch, they will stretch a LOT! So for now, I must suck it up!



Looking good Wanna, and thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Brazucaa

wannaprada said:


> Wore my newest piggies today and boy was it painful! Lol! Had I not gone through this before, I would have sent them back but experience has taught me that not only will they stretch, they will stretch a LOT! So for now, I must suck it up!



Hang in there, girl! You look amazing 

B


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Wore my newest piggies today and boy was it painful! Lol! Had I not gone through this before, I would have sent them back but experience has taught me that not only will they stretch, they will stretch a LOT! So for now, I must suck it up!



Really? Oh no. Now I'm worried about mine. They don't hurt. Probably gonna stretch too big :/
They look great on you though


----------



## wannaprada

rock_girl said:


> Thank you!  I stumbled upon them and have never seen them since, glad I got them.
> 
> Looking good Wanna, and thanks for the kind words!



Thanks Rock Girl!



Brazucaa said:


> Hang in there, girl! You look amazing
> 
> B



Thanks B! 



Christchrist said:


> Really? Oh no. Now I'm worried about mine. They don't hurt. Probably gonna stretch too big :/
> They look great on you though



Thanks CC! I had a pair of multi mini glitter Pigalles 120 that fit perfectly when I first got them and later stretched so much after only a few wears that they flopped off my feet and I ended up selling them. I didn't want to take that chance this time around. Hopefully yours won't stretch too much.


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Wore my newest piggies today and boy was it painful! Lol! Had I not gone through this before, I would have sent them back but experience has taught me that not only will they stretch, they will stretch a LOT! So for now, I must suck it up!


They look great wanna!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:


> They look great wanna!



Thanks Beagly!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Wore my newest piggies today and boy was it painful! Lol! Had I not gone through this before, I would have sent them back but experience has taught me that not only will they stretch, they will stretch a LOT! So for now, I must suck it up!



Love these on you *wanna*!!!
Gorgy!!!


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:


> Love these on you wanna!!!
> Gorgy!!!



Thanks Stilly aka Pigalle Queen!  I have another pair of piggies on their way. It's your fault I'm hooked on them!


----------



## Christchrist

Divinoche 120. Sad. They are to big. I was coming out of them.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Wore my newest piggies today and boy was it painful! Lol! Had I not gone through this before, I would have sent them back but experience has taught me that not only will they stretch, they will stretch a LOT! So for now, I must suck it up!



Those are super hot!! Sorry about the pain girl.


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> Divinoche 120. Sad. They are to big. I was coming out of them.







Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are super hot!! Sorry about the pain girl.



Thanks Lavender! No pain no gain, right?


----------



## anniethecat

wannaprada said:


> Wore my newest piggies today and boy was it painful! Lol! Had I not gone through this before, I would have sent them back but experience has taught me that not only will they stretch, they will stretch a LOT! So for now, I must suck it up!




Look great!




Christchrist said:


> Divinoche 120. Sad. They are to big. I was coming out of them.
> 
> View attachment 2074246




 That sucks!


----------



## DebbiNC

wannaprada said:


> Wore my newest piggies today and boy was it painful! Lol! Had I not gone through this before, I would have sent them back but experience has taught me that not only will they stretch, they will stretch a LOT! So for now, I must suck it up!



What's the saying..."No pain no gain"?  Lovely shoes, Wanna!


----------



## DebbiNC

Christchrist said:


> Divinoche 120. Sad. They are to big. I was coming out of them.
> 
> View attachment 2074246



Bummer!!


----------



## wannaprada

anniethecat said:


> Look great!
> 
> That sucks!





DebbiNC said:


> What's the saying..."No pain no gain"?  Lovely shoes, Wanna!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> Look great!
> 
> That sucks!



I found a sale pair on Stanley korshak.  Hope they aren't too small


----------



## mrl1005

Wore my black eel ADs today. (And I officially got my job offer today. Training begins tomorrow!)


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:


> Wore my black eel ADs today. (And I officially got my job offer today. Training begins tomorrow!)



Congrats


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> Congrats



Thanks super excited!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Divinoche 120. Sad. They are to big. I was coming out of them.
> 
> View attachment 2074246


Oh those are gorgeous CC!  I'm sorry they are too big for you!


----------



## beagly911

mrl1005 said:


> Wore my black eel ADs today. (And I officially got my job offer today. Training begins tomorrow!)


Yea, congrats!!  Oh black eel AD's, love them!


----------



## mrl1005

beagly911 said:


> Yea, congrats!!  Oh black eel AD's, love them!



Thank you!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mrl1005 said:


> Wore my black eel ADs today. (And I officially got my job offer today. Training begins tomorrow!)



Congrats on getting the job!


----------



## mrl1005

hermosa_vogue said:


> Congrats on getting the job!



Thank you!!! (I'm saying that in a singing voice.) so, I'm singing to you hehehe. (Sorry, silliness is due to lack if sleep.)


----------



## Brazucaa

mrl1005 said:


> Wore my black eel ADs today. (And I officially got my job offer today. Training begins tomorrow!)



So happy for you dear - Good luck! 

B

PS - only wear your loubies to work _after_ the training ok?? No need to put the other girls on an envious mood just now...


----------



## mrl1005

Brazucaa said:


> So happy for you dear - Good luck!
> 
> B
> 
> PS - only wear your loubies to work after the training ok?? No need to put the other girls on an envious mood just now...



Thank you so much B!! And you got it!!


----------



## wannaprada

mrl1005 said:


> Wore my black eel ADs today. (And I officially got my job offer today. Training begins tomorrow!)



Yay, congrats!!


----------



## PinkPeonies

First time wearing these babies. Love them!!!


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:


> Yay, congrats!!



Thanks wanna!!!! I'm very excited!!!


----------



## bitchychinky

PinkPeonies said:


> First time wearing these babies. Love them!!!



You look so great!  So colourful!!!  Im jealous of the weather your having!  Im so sick of the snow and cold that Im experiencing.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

PinkPeonies said:


> First time wearing these babies. Love them!!!



Ah May zing


----------



## wannaprada

PinkPeonies said:


> First time wearing these babies. Love them!!!



I love everything about this outfit and I'm super jealous of your weather!! It's freezing where I'm at!


----------



## beagly911

PinkPeonies said:


> First time wearing these babies. Love them!!!


You look fantastic!!


----------



## judithva

PinkPeonies said:


> First time wearing these babies. Love them!!!




Love the color!   Your purse is nice too


----------



## anniethecat

mrl1005 said:


> Wore my black eel ADs today. (And I officially got my job offer today. Training begins tomorrow!)




Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

PinkPeonies said:


> First time wearing these babies. Love them!!!



Oh my gosh you look fab. Love that pop of pink


----------



## Nolia

PinkPeonies said:


> First time wearing these babies. Love them!!!



Lovely colours!!! Gorgeous Givenchy too!


----------



## anniethecat

PinkPeonies said:


> First time wearing these babies. Love them!!!




Love that pink!  So jelly of your nice weather...we are suppose to get a foot of snow by Monday, at leasting it's above zero today!


----------



## Maddy luv

PinkPeonies said:


> First time wearing these babies. Love them!!!



Beautiful, love that pop color


----------



## PinkPeonies

Ok for some reason my brain sometimes forgets how to multi-quote. 

Thanks for the kind comments everyone. 

Honestly I would swap snow for sun any day! It's ridiculously gross and muggy here in Sydney due to random rain during the day. I can't wait for winter.


----------



## rock_girl

PinkPeonies said:


> First time wearing these babies. Love them!!!



Lovely!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Divinoche 120. Sad. They are to big. I was coming out of them.
> 
> View attachment 2074246



They still look cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

PinkPeonies said:


> First time wearing these babies. Love them!!!



I love the colors your wearing! Really nice!


----------



## mrl1005

anniethecat said:


> Congrats!



Thanks Annie!!! Hopefully i can stop selling off my collection now. ::fingers crossed::


----------



## stilly

PinkPeonies said:


> First time wearing these babies. Love them!!!



Love the piggies...and your bag!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Wore my Lady Daf last night.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Wore my Lady Daf last night.



Love the color combo on the bag and shoes


----------



## floridasun8

Oscar party tonight. Wearing my strassed You Yous .


----------



## hermosa_vogue

floridasun8 said:


> Oscar party tonight. Wearing my strassed You Yous .



Wow you look stunning!


----------



## floridasun8

hermosa_vogue said:


> Wow you look stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## Brazucaa

floridasun8 said:


> Oscar party tonight. Wearing my strassed You Yous .



That look is T D F! :greengrin:. Congratulations.

B


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> Love the color combo on the bag and shoes



Thanks Cc!



floridasun8 said:


> Oscar party tonight. Wearing my strassed You Yous .



You look great!


----------



## BagBragger

floridasun8 said:
			
		

> Oscar party tonight. Wearing my strassed You Yous .



I hope there is red carpet where you're going...you deserve it. 

PS. Love your pedicure.  I like French with thin lines.


----------



## Nolia

floridasun8 said:


> Oscar party tonight. Wearing my strassed You Yous .



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

floridasun8 said:


> Oscar party tonight. Wearing my strassed You Yous .



Very pretty!!! I love the look!


----------



## Christchrist

floridasun8 said:


> Oscar party tonight. Wearing my strassed You Yous .



You look great. Love that dress


----------



## 9distelle

floridasun8 said:


> Oscar party tonight. Wearing my strassed You Yous .


&your toes!! Gorgeous pedi!!


----------



## bbagsforever

My classic black pumps....


----------



## wannaprada

bbagsforever said:


> My classic black pumps....



Love those!


----------



## DebbiNC

bbagsforever said:


> My classic black pumps....



Perfect!


----------



## samina

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> My classic black pumps....



Looking fab


----------



## Christchrist

bbagsforever said:


> My classic black pumps....



I really love those! What are they?


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Christchrist said:


> I really love those! What are they?



Feticha


----------



## anniethecat

bbagsforever said:


> My classic black pumps....





Oh the feticha...I have them in black patent and would love the kid version.

Very nice!


----------



## beagly911

floridasun8 said:


> Oscar party tonight. Wearing my strassed You Yous .


You look beautiful floridasun8!


----------



## beagly911

bbagsforever said:


> My classic black pumps....


Lovely bbags!!  Love a classic!


----------



## cts900

navy simple 100


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bbagsforever said:


> My classic black pumps....



Those heels are gorgeous! I have the same pair but can never last more than 2 hours in those! They look stunning on you!


----------



## wannaprada

Wearing my Pigaresille for the first time. Love them!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my Pigaresille for the first time. Love them!



Oh yey. I'm strassing mine. *fingers crossed*
Let me know how they feel with a full day of wear


----------



## Brazucaa

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my Pigaresille for the first time. Love them!



VERY sexy, W! But then, I do not need to tell you that, right?? 

B


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my Pigaresille for the first time. Love them!


So pretty wanna!!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> Oh yey. I'm strassing mine. *fingers crossed*
> Let me know how they feel with a full day of wear



They felt pretty good overall. 



Brazucaa said:


> VERY sexy, W! But then, I do not need to tell you that, right??
> 
> B



Haha!  Thanks B!



beagly911 said:


> So pretty wanna!!



Thanks Beagly!


----------



## stilly

bbagsforever said:


> My classic black pumps....



Love the look!!!
So pretty!!!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my Pigaresille for the first time. Love them!



Love these on you *wanna*!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## rdgldy

lova pigalles today, donjons yesterday


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my Pigaresille for the first time. Love them!



Those are super hot!


----------



## floridasun8

Me and my camel VPs waiting for the Rue La La sale to start before I head off to work.


----------



## Christchrist

floridasun8 said:


> Me and my camel VPs waiting for the Rue La La sale to start before I head off to work.



Nice. That's a great color


----------



## wannaprada

Wore my black python Biancas yesterday.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Wore my black python Biancas yesterday.



Hello Bianca! That's my favorite Bianca


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> Hello Bianca! That's my favorite Bianca



Ditto shoe twin!


----------



## stilly

floridasun8 said:


> Me and my camel VPs waiting for the Rue La La sale to start before I head off to work.



I love these on you!!!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Wore my black python Biancas yesterday.



Fabulous *wanna*!!!


----------



## stilly

I like to jazz it up a bit on Fridays so Purple Piggies for me today...


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:


> Fabulous wanna!!!





stilly said:


> I like to jazz it up a bit on Fridays so Purple Piggies for me today...



Thanks Stilly and what a way to jazz up a Friday! Very nice!


----------



## SeeingRed

Sorry, no pic. Red patent Iowa flats, with indigo skinnys, white loft T, and red patent Kate Spade cross body. For shopping in Fashion Valley, and drinks at Cheesecake Factory with dear sister


----------



## Maddy luv

wannaprada said:


> Wore my black python Biancas yesterday.



Love them


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:


> Love these on you wanna!!!
> Gorgeous!!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are super hot!



Thanks you too! I love this shoe!



Maddy luv said:


> Love them



Thanks Maddy!


----------



## cts900

gold graffiti ballerinettes


----------



## beagly911

SeeingRed said:


> Sorry, no pic. Red patent Iowa flats, with indigo skinnys, white loft T, and red patent Kate Spade cross body. For shopping in Fashion Valley, and drinks at Cheesecake Factory with dear sister


You better fix that pic issue next time!  hehe  I can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## indypup

SeeingRed said:


> Sorry, no pic. Red patent Iowa flats, with indigo skinnys, white loft T, and red patent Kate Spade cross body. For shopping in Fashion Valley, and drinks at Cheesecake Factory with dear sister



I used to have these shoes and I kind of wish I hadn't sold them!  They are adorable!


----------



## indypup

cts900 said:


> gold graffiti ballerinettes


----------



## stilly

Black Kid MBBs from yesterday...


----------



## beagly911

I wore my Navy patent 70mm Simples for job testing.


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> I wore my Navy patent 70mm Simples for job testing.


Hope they brought you luck!  I can't wait to see all the CL's you purchase once you tart working again!


----------



## beagly911

SeeingRed said:


> Hope they brought you luck!  I can't wait to see all the CL's you purchase once you tart working again!


I hope they did too!!!  Oh, I have to catch up on a few bills and then bring on the CL's!!!  hehe


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> I hope they did too!!!  Oh, I have to catch up on a few bills and then bring on the CL's!!!  hehe



(start)  Ug, I need to proof read...


----------



## beagly911

Haha, I so understand, darn fat fingers!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Habhouba

Black patent simple 70


----------



## rock_girl

blue satin armadillos


----------



## rdgldy

black patent miss boxe


----------



## gfairenoughh

Rocking my new loves!


----------



## martinaa

gfairenoughh said:


> Rocking my new loves!


 
Stunning!


----------



## 9distelle

gfairenoughh said:


> Rocking my new loves!


They look perfect on you!! Are they comfy?


----------



## heida

Today I am doing the sock trick on my one and only Louboutins  I just love them, just had to take them for a little spin at home


----------



## veechic

gfairenoughh said:


> Rocking my new loves!



omggggg, i want! 
gorgeous!
so jealous


----------



## gfairenoughh

veechic said:


> omggggg, i want!
> gorgeous!
> so jealous



 Thank you they are fabulous and sparkly! 



9distelle said:


> They look perfect on you!! Are they comfy?



Thank you so much!!! I find platforms super comfortable. I took these in my normal CL size and they are a little tight, but I can live with that. 



martinaa said:


> Stunning!


 
Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## veechic

i had to come back to look at those highnesses again
that pic is about to have me broke 

but luckily ebay doesnt have my size


----------



## gfairenoughh

veechic said:


> i had to come back to look at those highnesses again
> that pic is about to have me broke
> 
> but luckily ebay doesnt have my size



I bought them on Saks.com and I had a 10% off code for signing up for their email!


----------



## beagly911

gfairenoughh said:


> Rocking my new loves!


Breathe taking!!!


----------



## beagly911

heida said:


> Today I am doing the sock trick on my one and only Louboutins  I just love them, just had to take them for a little spin at home


Lovely, good luck with the sock trick!!  Hope to see them out and about soon!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

beagly911 said:


> Breathe taking!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## mrscurvy

heida said:


> Today I am doing the sock trick on my one and only Louboutins  I just love them, just had to take them for a little spin at home


 

I freaking love these!!!


----------



## mrscurvy

Wearing my Rolando's today..Love them


----------



## veechic

oh! i didnt know they were on saks, thanks!
soooo tempting


----------



## heida

mrscurvy said:


> I freaking love these!!!


 
hahah thank you, I do too !! They are pretty hard to walk in though, but I guess thats no news to Louboutin owners


----------



## J.Love

gfairenoughh said:


> Rocking my new loves!


Omgosh! So beautiful! Congrats! I'm so jealous, I love that lamé!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

mrscurvy said:


> Wearing my Rolando's today..Love them



I see you, glad to see that you stretched that toe box out.  I love the Rolando but I don't have the patience for it.  Love your belt also.


----------



## Myrkur

heida said:


> Today I am doing the sock trick on my one and only Louboutins  I just love them, just had to take them for a little spin at home



Have you worn them outside yet? Weather is not that great over there huh?


----------



## heida

Myrkur said:


> Have you worn them outside yet? Weather is not that great over there huh?


 
Well this winter has been exceptionally good though ! I wore them out in December at a Christmas dinner at work. I had to be very careful when walking from the parking lot to the house, because there was wet snow on the ground !! But phew I made it inside


----------



## Myrkur

heida said:


> Well this winter has been exceptionally good though ! I wore them out in December at a Christmas dinner at work. I had to be very careful when walking from the parking lot to the house, because there was wet snow on the ground !! But phew I made it inside



That explains why it's been such bad weather over here, you've send all the bad weather to us huh  hahaha kidding


----------



## mrscurvy

Mrs. MFH said:


> I see you, glad to see that you stretched that toe box out.  I love the Rolando but I don't have the patience for it.  Love your belt also.



Thank you! Yes the toe box wasn't that bad for me though. I have the nude patent as well and love them both. The only issue I was having was the pain in ball of foot when walking or standing once I added the dr schools arch support that alleviated the pain.


----------



## neome

Wearing my patent pigalle 85 today


----------



## cts900

rock_girl said:


> blue satin armadillos




Dreamy....this is my dream-re-new-my-vows-someday-shoe.


----------



## SeeingRed

Wore my brand new Echasse today for the first time.  Soles are all scratched scratched up (as to be expected).  But on the gravely walk from the Pub to the restaurant the wood platform on the side/toe area got a bit gouged.  :cry:
Wondering if I can sand/blend the area and re-stain???


----------



## rock_girl

cts900 said:


> Dreamy....this is my dream-re-new-my-vows-someday-shoe.



  What size?  I'll keep an eye out. :ninja:


----------



## Stacey D

Gorgeous CL shoes! I love the pics!


----------



## stilly

neome said:


> Wearing my patent pigalle 85 today


 
Such a cute outfit!!!
Love it!!!


----------



## cts900

rock_girl said:


> What size?  I'll keep an eye out. :ninja:



38.5


----------



## rock_girl

These...

No idea what they are called, but they are a pretty eggplant suede.


----------



## neome

stilly said:


> Such a cute outfit!!!
> Love it!!!


 Thnx, Stilly


----------



## beagly911

rock_girl said:


> These...
> 
> No idea what they are called, but they are a pretty eggplant suede.


These look great rock_girl!!  The color is great and I love the style ~ whatever it is!


----------



## rock_girl

neome said:


> Wearing my patent pigalle 85 today



Such a lovely & classic shoe!



beagly911 said:


> These look great rock_girl!!  The color is great and I love the style ~ whatever it is!



Thanks Beags!  I keep thinking I want to have them dyed a chocolate brown, as I'd wear them more often in that color.  So indecisive, I am...!


----------



## rdgldy

black patent padrino booties


----------



## 9distelle

rock_girl said:


> These...
> 
> No idea what they are called, but they are a pretty eggplant suede.


Totallyhow they look against your skin tone, stunning!!


----------



## neome

rock_girl said:


> Such a lovely & classic shoe!


Thnx


----------



## SHOECRAZI

I'm wearing the Pensee's today and loveeeee them!!!


----------



## cts900

nude simple 100


----------



## cts900

rock_girl said:


> These...
> 
> No idea what they are called, but they are a pretty eggplant suede.



LOVE this color.


----------



## stilly

My new Pigaresille 120's on a sunny day today...


----------



## oorin

stilly said:


> My new Pigaresille 120's on a sunny day today...



Super pretty! I wish I can wear pigalle! How long can you walk in these? Do you think pigalle Plato in black patent is as beautiful as pigalle ?


----------



## rock_girl

9distelle said:


> Totallyhow they look against your skin tone, stunning!!





cts900 said:


> LOVE this color.



You're too sweet ladies!  Thank you very much!!


----------



## rock_girl

stilly said:


> My new Pigaresille 120's on a sunny day today...



Looking good Stilly!



cts900 said:


> nude simple 100



Chic and lovely, of this I am sure!



SHOECRAZI said:


> I'm wearing the Pensee's today and loveeeee them!!!



Ohh...what color?  I am curious to see how you style them.  Anyway you can post an outfit photo in the Who What Wear thread...??  Puh-lease!!!


----------



## stilly

oorin said:


> Super pretty! I wish I can wear pigalle! How long can you walk in these? Do you think pigalle Plato in black patent is as beautiful as pigalle ?


 
Thanks *oorin*!!!
These are really comfy for piggies and I wore them for a 10 hour workday yesterday.
I like the Platos but not as much as the classic Pigalle.


----------



## oorin

stilly said:


> Thanks *oorin*!!!
> These are really comfy for piggies and I wore them for a 10 hour workday yesterday.
> I like the Platos but not as much as the classic Pigalle.



Wow! You have strong feet! I have a a cheaper brand of Pigalle style (pointy front, no platform at all) heels and they're 100.. Foot wrapping wise, very comfortable.. but the no platform, burns the ball of my feet.. I really can't stand them! I wish there is a way to make my feet get used to non platform heels..


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing my gorgeous Pigalle pumps!


----------



## rock_girl

rdgldy said:


> black patent padrino booties



The name of your booties sound so cool...my mind instantly pictures retro leather and denim!  I am not familiar with the style though, do you have a photo you could share?  Thanks!!



bbagsforever said:


> Wearing my gorgeous Pigalle pumps!



Love them, and love the outfit too!


----------



## beagly911

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing my gorgeous Pigalle pumps!


Lovely pigalle and your outfit is great!


----------



## MBB Fan

You really look great!


----------



## stilly

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing my gorgeous Pigalle pumps!


 
Love the Piggies and the outfit!!!
Gorgeous!!


----------



## rdgldy

rock_girl said:


> The name of your booties sound so cool...my mind instantly pictures retro leather and denim!  I am not familiar with the style though, do you have a photo you could share?  Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love them, and love the outfit too!



I will take a picture tomorrow!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing my gorgeous Pigalle pumps!



Really cute!


----------



## rdgldy

rdgldy said:


> I will take a picture tomorrow!!



Here are the padrinos.


----------



## rock_girl

rdgldy said:


> Here are the padrinos.



Those are cool!  Thanks for the photos.


----------



## cts900

rock_girl said:


> Chic and lovely, of this I am sure!


----------



## Candy Valentina

rdgldy said:


> Here are the padrinos.


love it...


----------



## Candy Valentina

stilly said:


> My new Pigaresille 120's on a sunny day today...


love..love the latest from CL!!


----------



## BagBragger

The peanut in suede. Size 39.5. 70mm.


----------



## rock_girl

BagBragger said:


> The peanut in suede. Size 39.5. 70mm.



Love the color!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

BagBragger said:


> The peanut in suede. Size 39.5. 70mm.
> 
> View attachment 2120745
> View attachment 2120746
> View attachment 2120747



The color is gorgeous!!!


----------



## SeeingRed

rock_girl said:


> Love the color!


 Love them, and they look comfy!


----------



## BagBragger

rock_girl said:


> Love the color!



Thank you! I think the color is so rich because it suede.  It's the only wedge I have (by any designer). I really think its cute because of the color!


----------



## BagBragger

Lavenderduckiez said:


> The color is gorgeous!!!



Many thanks!  I read a post a while back about Jimmy Choo being the best with glitter.  The more and more I see CL suede, I think he has that genre locked! I haven't seen a color in suede that wasn't rich and beautiful!


----------



## beagly911

Navy blue patent simples


----------



## Nolia

*Dressing up a casual look today with Black Patent Ron Rons and my Chanel WOC w GHW!*


----------



## beagly911

Nolia said:


> *Dressing up a casual look today with Black Patent Ron Rons and my Chanel WOC w GHW!*


Looking great Nolia!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

This was from Friday night. Date night with dbf.
I was wearing my lady peep crystal python pumps with my Louis Vuitton milla


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Nolia said:


> *Dressing up a casual look today with Black Patent Ron Rons and my Chanel WOC w GHW!*



I love the outfit! I always love the Chanel. Classic!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Lavenderduckiez said:


> This was from Friday night. Date night with dbf.
> I was wearing my lady peep crystal python pumps with my Louis Vuitton milla



Sorry for the upload.


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> This was from Friday night. Date night with dbf.
> I was wearing my lady peep crystal python pumps with my Louis Vuitton milla


You and your LP's look great even sideways Lavender!!


----------



## 336

Nude Very Prive


----------



## Nolia

beagly911 said:


> Looking great Nolia!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the outfit! I always love the Chanel. Classic!



Thank you!! Love the pop of colour in your outfit, Lavender!


----------



## wannaprada

Black kid Pigalle 120


----------



## cts900

gold graffiti ballerinette


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:


> This was from Friday night. Date night with dbf.
> I was wearing my lady peep crystal python pumps with my Louis Vuitton milla



Love the CLs and the LV! Very cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Love the CLs and the LV! Very cute!



Thanks girl!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> You and your LP's look great even sideways Lavender!!



THanks beagly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

black patent Pigalle plato in 120mm
I have no idea why every time I upload my photos, they are always in the opposite side. Sorry!


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> black patent Pigalle plato in 120mm
> I have no idea why every time I upload my photos, they are always in the opposite side. Sorry!


Lovely Lavender!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Joining *Nolia* and *Lanvenderduckiez* with a black patent pair (black patent simples) today


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> Lovely Lavender!



Thanks beagly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mello_yello_jen said:


> Joining *Nolia* and *Lanvenderduckiez* with a black patent pair (black patent simples) today



Those are really pretty! For a second, I thought they were decollete. =)


----------



## beagly911

mello_yello_jen said:


> Joining *Nolia* and *Lanvenderduckiez* with a black patent pair (black patent simples) today


They look great but like Lavender I thought they were the decollete.  Must be a black patent day!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> black patent Pigalle plato in 120mm
> I have no idea why every time I upload my photos, they are always in the opposite side. Sorry!


 
These look gorgeous on you *Lav*!!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are really pretty! For a second, I thought they were decollete. =)





beagly911 said:


> They look great but like Lavender I thought they were the decollete.  Must be a black patent day!



Oh my, I am so embarrassed ush:  They are the decollete and I am a total CL newb!  Thank you so very much *Lavenderduckiez* and *beagly911* for the correction, now I am more informed   (PS Might I add you two are so good!  I know who to go to should I ever need CLs identified... again)


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> This was from Friday night. Date night with dbf.
> I was wearing my lady peep crystal python pumps with my Louis Vuitton milla


 
I love these Lady Peps on you *Lav*!!!
(PS - You can use one of the free online photo editors to rotate and shrink or enlarge your photos..but these CLs still look amazing from any angle!)


----------



## beagly911

mello_yello_jen said:


> Oh my, I am so embarrassed ush:  They are the decollete and I am a total CL newb!  Thank you so very much *Lavenderduckiez* and *beagly911* for the correction, now I am more informed   (PS Might I add you two are so good!  I know who to go to should I ever need CLs identified... again)


All I will say is that it is the CL eye...which scares me sometimes!!! They are a beautiful classic, and they look great!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I love these Lady Peps on you *Lav*!!!
> (PS - You can use one of the free online photo editors to rotate and shrink or enlarge your photos..but these CLs still look amazing from any angle!)



Thanks Stilly!! I tried to edit it on my phone. Epic fail. LOL


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mello_yello_jen said:


> Oh my, I am so embarrassed ush:  They are the decollete and I am a total CL newb!  Thank you so very much *Lavenderduckiez* and *beagly911* for the correction, now I am more informed   (PS Might I add you two are so good!  I know who to go to should I ever need CLs identified... again)



No problem Mello!


----------



## bbagsforever

Pic of the classic Pigalle pumps in action!


----------



## Skylar210

decollette nude patent


----------



## wannaprada

.


----------



## wannaprada

Wearing my very special glitter Filo today.


----------



## oorin

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my very special glitter Filo today.



WOW! Those are pretty! And prettier with the sign! I wish to meet the master one day.. Oh Mr. Louboutin when can we meet! XD


----------



## wannaprada

oorin said:


> WOW! Those are pretty! And prettier with the sign! I wish to meet the master one day.. Oh Mr. Louboutin when can we meet! XD



Thanks Oorin!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bbagsforever said:


> Pic of the classic Pigalle pumps in action!


I love the chic look!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Skylar210 said:


> decollette nude patent



Sexy!!! They make your legs super long!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my very special glitter Filo today.



I live the glitter!!! Signature heels....
Super cool!!


----------



## beagly911

pink and white striped formentera


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> pink and white striped formentera


Perfect "spring" shoe!


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I live the glitter!!! Signature heels....
> Super cool!!


Thanks sweetie!


----------



## beagly911

Skylar210 said:


> decollette nude patent


Great nude...they look great!!



wannaprada said:


> Wearing my very special glitter Filo today.


There are no words!!!  Fabulous!!


----------



## beagly911

SeeingRed said:


> Perfect "spring" shoe!


Loved wearing them but wish I had picked a different skirt... it was a little breezy and I had a "Marilyn Monroe" moment at the local grocery store!!....ooops!!


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> Loved wearing them but wish I had picked a different skirt... it was a little breezy and I had a "Marilyn Monroe" moment at the local grocery store!!....ooops!!


 Ok!  That gave ma a chuckle to start my day!!!
On a side note.... jeans won't do that to you!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:


> pink and white striped formentera


 
What a perfect shoe for this time of year!  Unfortunately, it's still freezing where I am! 



beagly911 said:


> Great nude...they look great!!
> 
> 
> There are no words!!! Fabulous!!


 
Thanks Beagly!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my very special glitter Filo today.


 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

Natural Python Twistochat 120s


----------



## beagly911

SeeingRed said:


> Ok!  That gave ma a chuckle to start my day!!!
> On a side note.... jeans won't do that to you!


Oh so true but I was coming back from a test with a 9-1-1 agency and jeans were not an option. :giggles: I just feel sorry for anyone that "was exposed" with my wardrobe malfunction!


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:


> Gorgeous!!!





stilly said:


> Natural Python Twistochat 120s



Thanks Stilly and I love your twistochat!


----------



## wannaprada

Wore my Open Clic pumps today.


----------



## rdgldy

denim simple 100s


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Wore my Open Clic pumps today.
> View attachment 2143445



The print is not! Beautiful dress!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Black patent Bianca 120s today


----------



## Mrs. MFH

hermosa_vogue said:


> Black patent Bianca 120s today



I love the yellow!


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:


> The print is not! Beautiful dress!



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## wannaprada

hermosa_vogue said:


> Black patent Bianca 120s today



Those Biancas look delicious in black patent!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Black patent Bianca 120s today



Man that blazer is adorable


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> Black patent Bianca 120s today


Looking great hermosa_vogue!!  Love the pop of yellow!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hermosa_vogue said:


> Black patent Bianca 120s today



Very nice!!! I love the yellow suit jacket!


----------



## bebefuzz

Nothing beats a dramatic exit! 
My simple 100s:


----------



## beagly911

bebefuzz said:


> Nothing beats a dramatic exit!
> My simple 100s:
> View attachment 2147067


Love it!


----------



## MochaJen

wannaprada said:


> Wore my Open Clic pumps today.
> View attachment 2143445



Very sexy!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very nice!!! I love the yellow suit jacket!





beagly911 said:


> Looking great hermosa_vogue!!  Love the pop of yellow!!!





Christchrist said:


> Man that blazer is adorable





wannaprada said:


> Those Biancas look delicious in black patent!



Thanks ladies, I always love a pop of colour to  brighten up the working week.


----------



## wannaprada

bebefuzz said:


> Nothing beats a dramatic exit!
> My simple 100s:
> View attachment 2147067


 
So true!  That sidewalk, however, looks so scary to walk on in heels!



MochaJen said:


> Very sexy!


 
Thanks Mocha!


----------



## kcarmona

I had class today, so I'm wearing my simple patent leather brogues. Definitely one of my casual favorites!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the brogues!


----------



## stilly

Classic Black Kid Pigallle 120s


----------



## wannaprada

kcarmona said:


> I had class today, so I'm wearing my simple patent leather brogues. Definitely one of my casual favorites!
> 
> View attachment 2148961



What a great shoe!


----------



## dlina03

kcarmona said:


> I had class today, so I'm wearing my simple patent leather brogues. Definitely one of my casual favorites!
> 
> View attachment 2148961


 
Love these!


----------



## dlina03

stilly said:


> Classic Black Kid Pigallle 120s


 
 The ultimate classic! One day I'll be able to walk in 120's..... Stunning!


----------



## kcarmona

wannaprada said:


> What a great shoe!


Thank you! I got them at a NM Last Call for around $110. They were a great deal


----------



## bebefuzz

kcarmona said:


> Thank you! I got them at a NM Last Call for around $110. They were a great deal



Insane amazing!


----------



## stilly

My new Pony Hair Leopard Piggies today


----------



## SeeingRed

kcarmona said:


> I had class today, so I'm wearing my simple patent leather brogues. Definitely one of my casual favorites!
> 
> View attachment 2148961


 I would love to have these!


----------



## samina

Carnival piou piou


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

stilly said:


> Classic Black Kid Pigallle 120s



Heaven!!!


----------



## vnapier

Nude Particule. My go-to comfy CL;s.http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446493005&R=452575055310&P_name=Christian+Louboutin&sid=13E4087845EE&Ntt=particule&N=0&bmUID=jV3E7ii


----------



## beagly911

vnapier said:


> Nude Particule. My go-to comfy CL;s.http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=13E4087845EE&Ntt=particule&N=0&bmUID=jV3E7ii


a classic silhouette that goes with anything!


----------



## SeeingRed

Echasse, in tobacco!


----------



## evangelineyeun

aoqtpi said:


> Black Nappa MBBs


Love!


----------



## rock_girl

black patent new simple


----------



## rdgldy

watersnake fifis


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## rdgldy




----------



## beagly911

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2165146


Gorgeous, and so cute with your top!!


----------



## rock_girl

rdgldy said:


> watersnake fifis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2165145



Love them!!


----------



## rdgldy

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous, and so cute with your top!!


Thanks, *beagly*, kind of planned it, haha!!


rock_girl said:


> Love them!!


Thanks, rock_girl


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:


> My new Pony Hair Leopard Piggies today



Love them!


----------



## wannaprada

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2165145



How cute!


----------



## wannaprada

Mehari


----------



## rdgldy

wannaprada said:


> How cute!


Thanks very much!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2165146



Gorgeous!!! COngrats!


----------



## mrsmadz902

Pigalle again!  So versatile!


----------



## Angie415

mrsmadz902 said:


> View attachment 2168008
> 
> 
> Pigalle again!  So versatile!



That's not a Pigalle...


----------



## dlina03

wannaprada said:


> Mehari
> View attachment 2165733



Gorgeous!


----------



## mrsmadz902

Angie415 said:


> That's not a Pigalle...



Shameful  lol I'm sorry, it's a decollete... :S


----------



## Meganooxx

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my very special glitter Filo today.



Omg you're soo lucky ! I'm jealous !


----------



## Chanieish

mrsmadz902 said:


> Shameful  lol I'm sorry, it's a decollete... :S



Still beautiful on!


----------



## shoeicided

Wearing my black VPs #Classic


----------



## Gunarin

stilly said:


> Classic Black Kid Pigallle 120s



they are so gorgeous!
im searching for them since long already


----------



## wannaprada

dlina03 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks Dina! They are super comfy too!


----------



## wannaprada

Meganooxx said:


> Omg you're soo lucky ! I'm jealous !



 Thanks Megan! Meeting Msr. Louboutin and having him sign my shoe was the best shoe purchasing experience ever!


----------



## heiress-ox

pigalle plato


----------



## poppyseed

My beloved Ron Rons 100, today in Medievo peacock python


----------



## wannaprada

poppyseed said:


> My beloved Ron Rons 100, today in Medievo peacock python
> View attachment 2179366



Those are gorgeous!!


----------



## wannaprada

Wearing my Lady Daf today.


----------



## rock_girl

poppyseed said:


> My beloved Ron Rons 100, today in Medievo peacock python



I would die to have some Medievo python in my closet...   Those are TDF!!! :adore:


----------



## rock_girl

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my Lady Daf today.



Looking good!!


----------



## wannaprada

rock_girl said:


> Looking good!!



Lol! Thanks Rock Girl!


----------



## poppyseed

wannaprada said:


> Those are gorgeous!!


 
Thank you wanna! 



rock_girl said:


> I would die to have some Medievo python in my closet...  Those are TDF!!! :adore:


 
I hope you find a pair! It's funny, cause I didn't know about Medievo python until I got these on ebay (and thought they were acid python) and started investigation on them here...I hear the purple is pretty amazing too!


----------



## poppyseed

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my Lady Daf today.
> 
> View attachment 2179590


 
They look lush!


----------



## wannaprada

poppyseed said:


> They look lush!



They are poppyseed! Love them!


----------



## JessieG

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my Lady Daf today.
> 
> View attachment 2179590



Gee they look good on you!!


----------



## rock_girl

poppyseed said:


> I hope you find a pair! It's funny, cause I didn't know about Medievo python until I got these on ebay (and thought they were acid python) and started investigation on them here...I hear the purple is pretty amazing too!



If you see anything other than Rolando pop up in a 39/39.5 - hook a doll up! 

OT - I love your avitar!  Calla Lilies were one of our wedding flowers


----------



## poppyseed

rock_girl said:


> If you see anything other than Rolando pop up in a 39/39.5 - hook a doll up!
> 
> OT - I love your avitar! Calla Lilies were one of our wedding flowers


 
Will do for sure! And thank you! I love calla lilies in any colour, they're great choice for wedding flowers! Congrats on your wedding BTW!


----------



## poppyseed

Trying to brighten up this ugly rainy day with my Rose Matador Pigalle 100 today!


----------



## rock_girl

poppyseed said:


> Trying to brighten up this ugly rainy day with my Rose Matador Pigalle 100 today!



What a lovely color!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Ron Ron Zappa 85. My comfy go to!


----------



## rock_girl

Sweetyqbk said:


> Ron Ron Zappa 85. My comfy go to!



Great wardrobe staple!


----------



## wannaprada

JessieG said:


> Gee they look good on you!!



Thanks Jessie! I was lucky enough to get them at second cut!


----------



## wannaprada

poppyseed said:


> Trying to brighten up this ugly rainy day with my Rose Matador Pigalle 100 today!
> View attachment 2180447



What a great color! I really need to get with the Pigalle 100. The 120, as sexy as it is, is just such a pain for me for some reason!


----------



## wannaprada

Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 2180479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ron Zappa 85. My comfy go to!



Great shoe to have in the collection!


----------



## poppyseed

wannaprada said:


> What a great color! I really need to get with the Pigalle 100. The 120, as sexy as it is, is just such a pain for me for some reason!


 
Thank you! I haven't tried the 120 and I think they would get carried most of the time while I wear flats but as you say, they are sexy as hell!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

poppyseed said:


> Trying to brighten up this ugly rainy day with my Rose Matador Pigalle 100 today!
> View attachment 2180447



These are stunning!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Today I'm wearing red eel Decolletes!

No pics as my phone has decided not to work


----------



## rock_girl

hermosa_vogue said:


> Today I'm wearing red eel Decolletes!
> 
> No pics as my phone has decided not to work



Lovely skin and shoe!


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:


> Trying to brighten up this ugly rainy day with my Rose Matador Pigalle 100 today!
> View attachment 2180447



Gosh that's a great color! I wish mine were 1/2 smaller


----------



## Christchrist

Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 2180479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ron Zappa 85. My comfy go to!



Great staple shoe. Cute tat


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my Lady Daf today.
> 
> View attachment 2179590



Those ar really hot!!! Loving the color!


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those ar really hot!!! Loving the color!



Thanks L! The color is even more amazing IRL!!


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> Gosh that's a great color! I wish mine were 1/2 smaller


 
Oh no poor CC!! I didn't know yours were big...did they stretch for you?


----------



## poppyseed

hermosa_vogue said:


> These are stunning!


 
Thank you darling!


----------



## JessieG

poppyseed said:


> Trying to brighten up this ugly rainy day with my Rose Matador Pigalle 100 today!
> View attachment 2180447



They look HOT!! I have them and is wear they don't look as good on me!!!


----------



## poppyseed

JessieG said:


> They look HOT!! I have them and is wear they don't look as good on me!!!


 
Thank you so much!! I'm sure if I stopped eating chocolate and lost a few kilos they would look even better on me


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Bleu saphir Piggies today!


----------



## beagly911

Aqua watersnake VP's


----------



## wannaprada

Black crystal python Biancas. One of my favorite pair!


----------



## SeeingRed

wannaprada said:


> Black crystal python Biancas. One of my favorite pair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183596


 
Those are stunning!!!


----------



## wannaprada

SeeingRed said:


> Those are stunning!!!



Thanks SeeingRed!


----------



## Chanieish

wannaprada said:


> Black crystal python Biancas. One of my favorite pair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183596



You have the most amazing pairs of CLs! Keep em coming!


----------



## wannaprada

Chanieish said:


> You have the most amazing pairs of CLs! Keep em coming!



Awe thanks Chanieish! Thanks to this addiction I have, I surely will! Lol!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Black crystal python Biancas. One of my favorite pair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183596



Love that shoe


----------



## hermosa_vogue

beagly911 said:


> Aqua watersnake VP's



Oooh beags do you have pics?


----------



## Mrs. MFH

I'm seriously loving these shoes
Astrogirl 120mm


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> Love that shoe



Shoe twin!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Shoe twin!



I'm so sad to say we aren't anymore ;(. They were flopping off and weren't even broken in yet ;((((( searching desperately for a 39


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> I'm so sad to say we aren't anymore ;(. They were flopping off and weren't even broken in yet ;((((( searching desperately for a 39



What?! That sucks!


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> Oooh beags do you have pics?


Sad to say, I changed my mind at the last minute and wore a pair of Terre Peck.


----------



## Christchrist

Lucifer spike


----------



## abs678

poppyseed said:


> Trying to brighten up this ugly rainy day with my Rose Matador Pigalle 100 today!
> View attachment 2180447


I am gawking at your shoes... what a great color! I've always wanted to see these in person


----------



## vnapier

wannaprada said:


> Mehari
> View attachment 2165733



Hot hot hot! Love those!


----------



## vnapier

Christchrist said:


> Lucifer spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2185605



So sexy!


----------



## wannaprada

vnapier said:


> Hot hot hot! Love those!



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## susanshuo

I am wearing my Pigalle Plato for my commencement today! 
The black & red simply match my PhD gown!! :kiss:


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Lucifer spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2185605



Very Sexy!!! I need to start wearing mine =)


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

susanshuo said:


> I am wearing my Pigalle Plato for my commencement today!
> The black & red simply match my PhD gown!! :kiss:



It matches =)


----------



## wannaprada

susanshuo said:


> I am wearing my Pigalle Plato for my commencement today!
> The black & red simply match my PhD gown!! :kiss:



Congrats on obtaining your PhD!


----------



## teachgirl789

susanshuo said:


> I am wearing my Pigalle Plato for my commencement today!
> The black & red simply match my PhD gown!! :kiss:



That's just fabulous, Dr.SusanShuo!!!  Congrats


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Love Me's


----------



## beagly911

susanshuo said:


> I am wearing my Pigalle Plato for my commencement today!
> The black & red simply match my PhD gown!! :kiss:


Congrats, and you look lovely!!


----------



## SouthernEsq

stilly said:


> Black Patent Love Me's



Love these and you wear them well! Wish I could find a pair.


----------



## martinaa

stilly said:


> Black Patent Love Me's



Sooo cute!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very Sexy!!! I need to start wearing mine =)



Get on it! They are fabulous


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Black Patent Love Me's



I'm still on the hunt for these


----------



## Christchrist

susanshuo said:


> I am wearing my Pigalle Plato for my commencement today!
> The black & red simply match my PhD gown!! :kiss:



Looks lovely


----------



## 91coucou

rdgldy said:


> watersnake fifis


I am so jealous!   They had similar shoes called Watersnake Flo (peep toes).. I should have bought them when they were still available on the website   I'm so stupid!!
Anyways, you look fabulous in these shoes!! They are so fun! Congratulations!


----------



## BagBragger

susanshuo said:


> I am wearing my Pigalle Plato for my commencement today!
> The black & red simply match my PhD gown!! :kiss:



(BIG SCREAM) CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!
And if your gown were green, blue, orange, etc. you would still look great and your accomplishment would still be insanely wonderful!  
But how awesome that your gown complimented your shoes (or should it be the other way around?)
You've inspired me to contact my advisor and return to working on my doctoral studies...it'd be a shame to let the 21 hours I have be for nothing!


----------



## susanshuo

BagBragger said:


> (BIG SCREAM) CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!
> And if your gown were green, blue, orange, etc. you would still look great and your accomplishment would still be insanely wonderful!
> But how awesome that your gown complimented your shoes (or should it be the other way around?)
> You've inspired me to contact my advisor and return to working on my doctoral studies...it'd be a shame to let the 21 hours I have be for nothing!



Thanks!! I am glad that you're inspired to carry on your doctoral studies! doing phd is not a sexy or a fun thing, so I always cheer myself up by looking at the pretty shoes that I have.. I bought this pair of Louboutins half a year ago because I  had decided to wear them on my big day. This is really a way to boost yourself up! And I am sure it will work for you as well!


----------



## BagBragger

susanshuo said:


> Thanks!! I am glad that you're inspired to carry on your doctoral studies! doing phd is not a sexy or a fun thing, so I always cheer myself up by looking at the pretty shoes that I have.. I bought this pair of Louboutins half a year ago because I  had decided to wear them on my big day. This is really a way to boost yourself up! And I am sure it will work for you as well!



Thank you Susan!


----------



## Obsessed617

stilly said:


> Black Patent Love Me's


So dainty and elegent..


----------



## Christchrist

Bubble gum pink piggy 120 to a bridal shower. Fun


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Bubble gum pink piggy 120 to a bridal shower. Fun
> View attachment 2187426


Oh so pretty!!  They look great CC!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Lady peep red python crystal


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> Bubble gum pink piggy 120 to a bridal shower. Fun
> View attachment 2187426



 Loveeeee!!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Oh so pretty!!  They look great CC!!!!



Thanks beags. The color is amazing


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:


> Bubble gum pink piggy 120 to a bridal shower. Fun
> View attachment 2187426



How cute.  What were you wearing with them?  I love pink!  And green!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Bubble gum pink piggy 120 to a bridal shower. Fun
> View attachment 2187426


 
These look so cute on you!!!


----------



## wannaprada




----------



## BagBragger

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2188352



Do it Wanna!


----------



## dlina03

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2188352



So insanely pretty ! Im still looking around for those......


----------



## wannaprada

BagBragger said:


> Do it Wanna!



Lol!  I'm trying!


----------



## wannaprada

dlina03 said:


> So insanely pretty ! Im still looking around for those......



Thanks Dina! I was lucky enough to snag these when they went on sale last sale season.


----------



## Chanieish

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2188352



Love your summerissimas!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Chanieish said:


> Love your summerissimas!!!



Thanks Chanieish!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2188352



I'm loving the heels!


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I'm loving the heels!



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> How cute.  What were you wearing with them?  I love pink!  And green!



A black and beige dress with So black Chanel jumbo


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2188352



I just love that shoe on you. It's my fav on you


----------



## shoeicided

Wearing my nude satin NPrivee to a coktail work party


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Red Lady Clou for drinks and sushi


----------



## SeeingRed

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2188352


 
These are beautiful sandals!


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Red Lady Clou for drinks and sushi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2189437
> View attachment 2189438



I'm jelly been searching.


----------



## Christchrist

shoeicided said:


> Wearing my nude satin NPrivee to a coktail work party



Pretty


----------



## shoeicided

Christchrist said:


> Pretty



Thanks


----------



## BagBragger

shoeicided said:


> Wearing my nude satin NPrivee to a coktail work party



Pretty!


----------



## BagBragger

Mrs. MFH said:


> Red Lady Clou for drinks and sushi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2189437
> View attachment 2189438



Whoa!!! Hot stuff!


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:


> Pretty



I said the same thing...before I saw your post, lol!


----------



## BagBragger

Black Love Me 85mm


----------



## shoeicided

BagBragger said:


> Pretty!



thank you


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mrs. MFH said:


> Red Lady Clou for drinks and sushi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2189437
> View attachment 2189438



Yum lady clou!!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2190042
> 
> 
> Black Love Me 85mm



Nice...I see you showing us some leg!!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> I'm jelly been searching.



Got them in Vegas while I was staying at Encore/Wynn. It's the only pair I ever got from the boutique. I don't wear them often either and it's the only sling back shoe I have.


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2190042
> 
> 
> Black Love Me 85mm



Such a great shoe


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> I just love that shoe on you. It's my fav on you



Why thank you CC!


----------



## wannaprada

Mrs. MFH said:


> Red Lady Clou for drinks and sushi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2189437
> View attachment 2189438


 
Very nice Mrs.!



shoeicided said:


> Wearing my nude satin NPrivee to a coktail work party


 
Looking good!



BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2190042
> 
> 
> Black Love Me 85mm


 
Showing some legs today!


----------



## wannaprada

SeeingRed said:


> These are beautiful sandals!


 
Thank you seeingred!


----------



## martinaa

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2190042
> 
> 
> Black Love Me 85mm



They look good on you! Great pair!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Thanks Wanna, Bagbragger, & Lavender!


----------



## BagBragger

Mrs. MFH said:


> Nice...I see you showing us some leg!!!



LOL...maybe a little too much!!!


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:


> Such a great shoe



I need you to find it already &#128530;!


----------



## BagBragger

wannaprada said:


> (blushing) stop it, lol!


----------



## BagBragger

BagBragger said:


> (blushing) stop it, lol!



That was for you Wanna.


----------



## BagBragger

martinaa said:


> They look good on you! Great pair!



Why thank you kindly Martinaa!


----------



## stilly

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2190042
> 
> 
> Black Love Me 85mm


 
So gorgeous!!!
One of my favorite styles!!!


----------



## sarah2107

omg love all of them 33


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2190042
> 
> 
> Black Love Me 85mm



Very pretty!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Sorry for the sock showing but wearing sonieta flats


----------



## wannaprada

Wearing my Bianca spikes today.


----------



## shoeicided

wannaprada said:


> Very nice Mrs.!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good!
> Thank you. These are my most comfortable CL


----------



## BagBragger

stilly said:


> So gorgeous!!!
> One of my favorite styles!!!



I know, I know...you wear it well, only higher right?


----------



## BagBragger

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my Bianca spikes today.
> View attachment 2191307



Really nice. Simply and classic with a lotta heat!


----------



## wannaprada

BagBragger said:


> Really nice. Simply and classic with a lotta heat!



Thanks sweetie! I have a feeling I'll be rocking these every chance I get! Love them!


----------



## beagly911

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2190042
> 
> 
> 
> Black Love Me 85mm


Looking great BagBragger!!!  They look great!!!



wannaprada said:


> Wearing my Bianca spikes today.
> View attachment 2191307


Awesome look and CL's wanna!!


----------



## beagly911

Mrs. MFH said:


> Red Lady Clou for drinks and sushi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2189437
> View attachment 2189438


Hotness Mrs.!!!!!


----------



## beagly911

Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 2191202
> 
> Sorry for the sock showing but wearing sonieta flats


So pretty!!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:


> Looking great BagBragger!!!  They look great!!!
> 
> 
> Awesome look and CL's wanna!!



Thanks Beagly!


----------



## BagBragger

beagly911 said:


> Looking great BagBragger!!!  They look great!!!
> 
> Thank you kindly Beagly!


----------



## stilly

BagBragger said:


> I know, I know...you wear it well, only higher right?


 
Yes I have the 120s.
One of my all time favs!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Wearing my Bianca spikes today.
> View attachment 2191307



Loving the outfit!


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Loving the outfit!



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## wannaprada

Wore my Bianca Spikes again yesterday for the second day in a row, something I rarely if ever do. Love, love, love them!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

Wore my favourite baby pink Pigalle spikes again last night&#128525; They are super comfortable!


----------



## martinaa

wannaprada said:


> Wore my Bianca Spikes again yesterday for the second day in a row, something I rarely if ever do. Love, love, love them!
> View attachment 2193094


 
Cute look!


----------



## wannaprada

martinaa said:


> Cute look!



Thanks Martinaa!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Wore my Bianca Spikes again yesterday for the second day in a row, something I rarely if ever do. Love, love, love them!
> View attachment 2193094



That's a perfect outfit!!!!! Well done girl


----------



## Christchrist

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Wore my favourite baby pink Pigalle spikes again last night&#128525; They are super comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193104
> 
> View attachment 2193105



They look cute on you


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> That's a perfect outfit!!!!! Well done girl


 
Why thank you CC!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Wore my Bianca Spikes again yesterday for the second day in a row, something I rarely if ever do. Love, love, love them!
> View attachment 2193094


Great look wanna!


----------



## beagly911

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Wore my favourite baby pink Pigalle spikes again last night&#128525; They are super comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193104
> 
> View attachment 2193105


They look great!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:


> Great look wanna!



Thanks Beagly!


----------



## teachgirl789

Woo-hoo to a 4-day weekend & spending time with family. Rocking my glittered CL wedges with my toddler as my shoe twin with her Stride Rite Mary Janes &#128521;
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 enjoy your weekends...we're on the move!


----------



## stilly

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Wore my favourite baby pink Pigalle spikes again last night&#55357;&#56845; They are super comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193104
> 
> View attachment 2193105


 
These look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## wannaprada

teachgirl789 said:


> Woo-hoo to a 4-day weekend & spending time with family. Rocking my glittered CL wedges with my toddler as my shoe twin with her Stride Rite Mary Janes &#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193689
> View attachment 2193690
> View attachment 2193691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy your weekends...we're on the move!



Very cute!


----------



## teachgirl789

wannaprada said:


> Very cute!



Thanks @WannaPrada &#128516;


----------



## Mrs. MFH

teachgirl789 said:


> Woo-hoo to a 4-day weekend & spending time with family. Rocking my glittered CL wedges with my toddler as my shoe twin with her Stride Rite Mary Janes &#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193689
> View attachment 2193690
> View attachment 2193691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy your weekends...we're on the move!



That's adorable. Love the sparkle on those wedges!


----------



## beagly911

teachgirl789 said:


> Woo-hoo to a 4-day weekend & spending time with family. Rocking my glittered CL wedges with my toddler as my shoe twin with her Stride Rite Mary Janes &#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193689
> View attachment 2193690
> View attachment 2193691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy your weekends...we're on the move!


Aww so cute!!  I'm sure she loves having mommy shoes!!!  You both look great!!


----------



## Christchrist

teachgirl789 said:


> Woo-hoo to a 4-day weekend & spending time with family. Rocking my glittered CL wedges with my toddler as my shoe twin with her Stride Rite Mary Janes &#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193689
> View attachment 2193690
> View attachment 2193691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy your weekends...we're on the move!



Have a great weekend. They look great on you. Love the toddlers matches too


----------



## BagBragger

teachgirl789 said:


> Woo-hoo to a 4-day weekend & spending time with family. Rocking my glittered CL wedges with my toddler as my shoe twin with her Stride Rite Mary Janes &#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193689
> View attachment 2193690
> View attachment 2193691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy your weekends...we're on the move!



That is precious! She's being trained well...hint the teach in teachgirl!  I cracked laughing at her doing your poses.


----------



## Chanieish

teachgirl789 said:


> Woo-hoo to a 4-day weekend & spending time with family. Rocking my glittered CL wedges with my toddler as my shoe twin with her Stride Rite Mary Janes &#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193689
> View attachment 2193690
> View attachment 2193691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy your weekends...we're on the move!



Adorable!  Love the glitter. Maybe she'll be wearing Loubs in some years


----------



## teachgirl789

Mrs. MFH said:


> That's adorable. Love the sparkle on those wedges!





beagly911 said:


> Aww so cute!!  I'm sure she loves having mommy shoes!!!  You both look great!!





Christchrist said:


> Have a great weekend. They look great on you. Love the toddlers matches too





BagBragger said:


> That is precious! She's being trained well...hint the teach in teachgirl!  I cracked laughing at her doing your poses.





Chanieish said:


> Adorable!  Love the glitter. Maybe she'll be wearing Loubs in some years



Thanks everyone! My daughter enjoys imitating me


----------



## Christchrist

Flame piggy 120 king of day.  Toby wanted to be in on this pic


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:


> Flame piggy 120 king of day.  Toby wanted to be in on this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2195298
> View attachment 2195299



Next time put him all the way in the shot please!!!!  That flame is very cute against your skin.  Is that the one you sent back then had returned?  If so, you should be happy because it really is a good choice!


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> Next time put him all the way in the shot please!!!!  That flame is very cute against your skin.  Is that the one you sent back then had returned?  If so, you should be happy because it really is a good choice!



I will.  It is. I sent it back then missed it. Ha. Glad I got her back


----------



## teachgirl789

Christchrist said:


> Flame piggy 120 king of day.  Toby wanted to be in on this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2195298
> View attachment 2195299



That color is hott! Makes me want a pair!


----------



## Christchrist

teachgirl789 said:


> That color is hott! Makes me want a pair!



Get em!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Flame piggy 120 king of day.  Toby wanted to be in on this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2195298
> View attachment 2195299



THe color is gorgeous!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> THe color is gorgeous!



Thanks duckiez. It's amazing irl


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Flame piggy 120 king of day.  Toby wanted to be in on this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2195298
> View attachment 2195299


Gorgeous CC!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous CC!!



Thank you beagly


----------



## sammie225

Coroclic again


----------



## hermosa_vogue

It's a rainy day here in Sydney do I'm in my red eel Decolletes and a sequin sweat.


----------



## beagly911

sammie225 said:


> Coroclic again


Beautiful!



hermosa_vogue said:


> It's a rainy day here in Sydney do I'm in my red eel Decolletes and a sequin sweat.


Oh I love eel!!  They are so pretty!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> It's a rainy day here in Sydney do I'm in my red eel Decolletes and a sequin sweat.



Love! Always fabulous Kay


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sammie225 said:


> Coroclic again



Those are hot!!! How tall are they?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Love! Always fabulous Kay



Likewise C 



beagly911 said:


> Oh I love eel!!  They are so pretty!



I know, it's just annoying that they are such a temperamental skin :S


----------



## Chanieish

sammie225 said:


> Coroclic again





hermosa_vogue said:


> It's a rainy day here in Sydney do I'm in my red eel Decolletes and a sequin sweat.



Great looks!


----------



## sammie225

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are hot!!! How tall are they?



140mm  and despite the height they are surprisingly comfortable


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

I was wearing my Maggies for the first time last night, need to break them in &#128515;


----------



## shoeicided

Christchrist said:


> Flame piggy 120 king of day.  Toby wanted to be in on this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2195298
> View attachment 2195299



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: love it!


----------



## Greta_V

Christchrist said:


> Flame piggy 120 king of day.  Toby wanted to be in on this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2195298
> View attachment 2195299



This color is bomb!!!


----------



## stilly

Crazyaboutblue said:


> I was wearing my Maggies for the first time last night, need to break them in &#55357;&#56835;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2199813


 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

stilly said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you very much!


----------



## Chanieish

Crazyaboutblue said:


> I was wearing my Maggies for the first time last night, need to break them in &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2199813



Whoooaaa these are hot! 

How is the sizing on this?


----------



## beagly911

Crazyaboutblue said:


> I was wearing my Maggies for the first time last night, need to break them in &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2199813


So gorgeous!!  Love this colorway in Mggies!!!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

Chanieish said:


> Whoooaaa these are hot!
> 
> How is the sizing on this?



Thank you!! They are true to size


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

beagly911 said:


> So gorgeous!!  Love this colorway in Mggies!!!



Thank you Beagly!


----------



## bebefuzz

Mine... sorry it's not a close up of the shoe.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Christchrist

Pollock piggy 120


----------



## Christchrist

bebefuzz said:


> Mine... sorry it's not a close up of the shoe.  Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 2201504



Adorable!


----------



## Felicious

Christchrist said:


> Pollock piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201624



Oh love the color on those! 

Wearing Big Kiss today


----------



## BagBragger

I LOVE THESE!!!  I wish I could find any CLs in Kelly green!!!!

Wearing Big Kiss today
View attachment 2202655

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Christchrist

Felicious said:


> Oh love the color on those!
> 
> Wearing Big Kiss today
> View attachment 2202655



That green is tdf!


----------



## beagly911

bebefuzz said:


> Mine... sorry it's not a close up of the shoe.  Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 2201504


such a great colorway!!!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Pollock piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201624


Oh I love the Pollock colors!!  They look great!!


----------



## beagly911

Felicious said:


> Oh love the color on those!
> 
> Wearing Big Kiss today
> View attachment 2202655


They are amazing!!!  Speechless!!!


----------



## cts900

bone patent HP


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> Flame piggy 120 king of day.  Toby wanted to be in on this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2195298
> View attachment 2195299



These look good on you! I would look ridiculous! Lol!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Felicious said:


> Oh love the color on those!
> 
> Wearing Big Kiss today
> View attachment 2202655



gorgeous color!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> These look good on you! I would look ridiculous! Lol!



What! No way. You rock all of your shoes


----------



## bebefuzz

Felicious said:


> Oh love the color on those!
> 
> Wearing Big Kiss today
> View attachment 2202655



So pretty! I love everything about the shoes and the pic!


----------



## Christchrist

White kid piggy 120.


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

Christchrist said:


> White kid piggy 120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2205442



Serious shoe jealous!!!


----------



## Dark Ennui

Black patent Pigalle 100s


----------



## Christchrist

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Serious shoe jealous!!!



I just ruined them!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ugh


----------



## mrscurvy

Christchrist said:


> I just ruined them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2205623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh



Oh wow


----------



## Christchrist

mrscurvy said:


> Oh wow



Sad but it's my fault.  I'll get them fixed


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> White kid piggy 120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2205442



I'm loving the white pigalle


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> I just ruined them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2205623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh



How'd you do that?


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> How'd you do that?



I don't friggin know! Shopping and crap. Ugh. So annoying.  I think the leather spa can fix ?... What you think?


----------



## Doglover1610

Brown Minibout Saturday evening.

My Loubies haven't been getting much love since I had surgery on my ankle


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> White kid piggy 120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2205442



 Lookin good love!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> Lookin good love!



My fav shoe


----------



## Christchrist

Doglover1610 said:


> Brown Minibout Saturday evening.
> 
> My Loubies haven't been getting much love since I had surgery on my ankle



I hope your ankle gets better soon


----------



## martinaa

My Rolando for the first time - ouch!


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:


> My Rolando for the first time - ouch!



Oh my gosh I feel for you


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> I don't friggin know! Shopping and crap. Ugh. So annoying.  I think the leather spa can fix ?... What you think?


I think they should be able to fix that fairly easily...I'm so sorry this happened to your babies!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> I think they should be able to fix that fairly easily...I'm so sorry this happened to your babies!



Thank you beagly. I'll send them


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> I just ruined them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2205623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh


 
Oh no...

I've gotten so many skuffs on the heels of so many of my CLs that I only get the really bad ones fixed at this point.

There are just so many hazards out there for heels its almost impossible to avoid everything.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Oh no...
> 
> I've gotten so many skuffs on the heels of so many of my CLs that I only get the really bad ones fixed at this point.
> 
> There are just so many hazards out there for heels its almost impossible to avoid everything.



You're right


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> I just ruined them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2205623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh



I'm curious, for your pigalles, did you go to a cobbler to have it dyed or did  you buy the heels white?


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> I don't friggin know! Shopping and crap. Ugh. So annoying.  I think the leather spa can fix ?... What you think?



I swear by Leather Spa, so yes, I think they can. They have always done great work on my shoes and I've had some disasters! You can email them pics and they'll let you know what can be done.


----------



## hollyannaeree

Christchrist said:


> White kid piggy 120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2205442


OMG where did you get these/when!?!??! i have been trying to find some.


----------



## MegsVC

hollyannaeree said:


> OMG where did you get these/when!?!??! i have been trying to find some.





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I'm curious, for your pigalles, did you go to a cobbler to have it dyed or did  you buy the heels white?



If I remember correctly (and correct me if I'm wrong CC!) but I believe she had the white kid piggies, red kid piggies and bubblegum pink piggies () all special ordered for her


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

MegsVC said:


> If I remember correctly (and correct me if I'm wrong CC!) but I believe she had the white kid piggies, red kid piggies and bubblegum pink piggies () all special ordered for her


Hmmm how long is it to have it special ordered?


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I'm curious, for your pigalles, did you go to a cobbler to have it dyed or did  you buy the heels white?



These were custom


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> I swear by Leather Spa, so yes, I think they can. They have always done great work on my shoes and I've had some disasters! You can email them pics and they'll let you know what can be done.



Thanks girl. I'll do that


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:


> If I remember correctly (and correct me if I'm wrong CC!) but I believe she had the white kid piggies, red kid piggies and bubblegum pink piggies () all special ordered for her



You are correct.


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hmmm how long is it to have it special ordered?



It took like 4 months! And it's so hard to do because its piggy 120. It's not something they always allow. It's a finicky process with the 120


----------



## Elsie87

Black patent Wallis 85


----------



## MegsVC

Christchrist said:


> You are correct.



I live vicariously through your shoe closet


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:


> I live vicariously through your shoe closet



I live vicariously through Stilly's


----------



## Christchrist

Red kid piggy 120


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

Christchrist said:


> Red kid piggy 120
> View attachment 2208053



I absolutely love all your piggy 120!


----------



## Christchrist

Crazyaboutblue said:


> I absolutely love all your piggy 120!



Thanks. Me too


----------



## Felicious

Pigalle Plato Spikes and Louis Spikes


----------



## Christchrist

Felicious said:


> Pigalle Plato Spikes and Louis Spikes
> 
> View attachment 2208974



Cute pic


----------



## beagly911

Felicious said:


> Pigalle Plato Spikes and Louis Spikes
> 
> View attachment 2208974


Love this pic!!  You both look great!


----------



## Christchrist

Felicious said:


> Pigalle Plato Spikes and Louis Spikes
> 
> View attachment 2208974



Cute pic


----------



## wannaprada

Patent Pigalle 120


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2209209
> 
> Patent Pigalle 120



Love that shoe on you


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2209209
> 
> Patent Pigalle 120


Such a classic and you wear them well!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> Love that shoe on you



Why thanks CC!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:


> Such a classic and you wear them well!



Thank you Beagly! &#128521; I can't believe I didn't buy these sooner!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Felicious said:


> Pigalle Plato Spikes and Louis Spikes
> 
> View attachment 2208974



I love how you guys match!!! Very cute!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Wearing my beloved bleu saphir Pigalles today


----------



## martinaa

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2209209
> 
> Patent Pigalle 120


----------



## martinaa

Today my white/black Pigalle Plato 140


----------



## RichardLynch

Ive not posted here in a very long time, but these are what I'm wearing today!  My name-sake shoe, Lady Lynch.
Excuse the hairy legs.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Felicious said:


> Pigalle Plato Spikes and Louis Spikes
> 
> View attachment 2208974



A family that wears spikes together stays together lol


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

They look great on you!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

hermosa_vogue said:


> Wearing my beloved bleu saphir Pigalles today



That colour is TDF!



wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2209209
> 
> Patent Pigalle 120



They look great on you, congrats!


----------



## DebbiNC

hermosa_vogue said:


> Wearing my beloved bleu saphir Pigalles today


Oh, so pretty!!!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Wearing my beloved bleu saphir Pigalles today



That blue is amazing! So glad you got them


----------



## Christchrist

RichardLynch said:


> Ive not posted here in a very long time, but these are what I'm wearing today!  My name-sake shoe, Lady Lynch.
> Excuse the hairy legs.



They look uncomfortable. That shoe scares me. Weird cause piggy 120 is my fav. Hmmmm


----------



## hermosa_vogue

martinaa said:


> Today my white/black Pigalle Plato 140



I wanna see pics M!


----------



## jeninvan

Had to post this bag comparison with my DD... Wearing fifi spike thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

Wearing my only pair of CL flats today for a shopping trip&#128540;


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

they look great
we are both going for spike theme today lol


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

jeninvan said:


> Had to post this bag comparison with my DD... Wearing fifi spike thanks for letting me share ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2211095



Congrats, they look great!
we are both going for spike theme today lol


----------



## beagly911

jeninvan said:


> Had to post this bag comparison with my DD... Wearing fifi spike thanks for letting me share ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2211095


Looking good jeninvan!  Love the purse comparison!  



Crazyaboutblue said:


> Wearing my only pair of CL flats today for a shopping trip&#128540;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2211197
> View attachment 2211198
> View attachment 2211199


Great shopping shoe Crazy, love me some spikes ~ hmmm I don't have any spikes...


----------



## Christchrist

jeninvan said:


> Had to post this bag comparison with my DD... Wearing fifi spike thanks for letting me share ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2211095



That's a cute little mk. Is it ?


----------



## Christchrist

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Wearing my only pair of CL flats today for a shopping trip&#128540;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2211197
> View attachment 2211198
> View attachment 2211199



Do they flex? Are they comfy for long wear?


----------



## bebefuzz

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2209209
> 
> Patent Pigalle 120



beautiful!!


----------



## needloub

tortoise VP's with gold tip


----------



## jeninvan

Crazyaboutblue said:


> they look great
> we are both going for spike theme today lol



Thank you...loving the spiked flats



beagly911 said:


> Looking good jeninvan!  Love the purse
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Christchrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a cute little mk. Is it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks CC.  Yes they're MK.  Good eye lol
Click to expand...


----------



## jeninvan

beagly911 said:


> Looking good jeninvan!  Love the purse comparison!
> 
> 
> Great shopping shoe Crazy, love me some spikes ~ hmmm I don't have any spikes...



Thank you


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Wearing my only pair of CL flats today for a shopping trip&#128540;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2211197
> View attachment 2211198
> View attachment 2211199



Looking good!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jeninvan said:


> Had to post this bag comparison with my DD... Wearing fifi spike thanks for letting me share ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2211095



I'm loving the bags and the heels!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hermosa_vogue said:


> Wearing my beloved bleu saphir Pigalles today



Cute outfit!


----------



## jeninvan

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I'm loving the bags and the heels!



Thank you


----------



## bitchychinky

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Wearing my only pair of CL flats today for a shopping trip&#128540;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2211197
> View attachment 2211198
> View attachment 2211199



Awesome!  They look so heavy!  Are they pretty comfy to wear all day?


----------



## indi3r4

wannaprada said:


> Wore my Bianca Spikes again yesterday for the second day in a row, something I rarely if ever do. Love, love, love them!
> View attachment 2193094



you look awesome!! I can't wait to get my hands on one!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Mee today on the way to a party wearing my new to me candy spike


----------



## Chanieish

Sweetyqbk said:


> Mee today on the way to a party wearing my new to me candy spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213943



Beautiful pairing! The Ferragamo red matches the CL red sole perfectly!


----------



## wannaprada

indi3r4 said:


> you look awesome!! I can't wait to get my hands on one!



Were you able to order them?


----------



## indi3r4

wannaprada said:


> Were you able to order them?



I haven't heard back from him but I think I secure one from my SA. Thank you for the help, T! I keep looking at your picture to tie me over until it gets here.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Sweetyqbk said:


> Mee today on the way to a party wearing my new to me candy spike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213943



Beautiful!!! I love heels and the bag!


----------



## wannaprada

indi3r4 said:


> I haven't heard back from him but I think I secure one from my SA. Thank you for the help, T! I keep looking at your picture to tie me over until it gets here.



Oh good! Sorry he didn't respond, he's usually very responsive! Can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## wannaprada

Just got these babies back from Leather Spa and couldn't wait to wear them again!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2214918
> 
> 
> Just got these babies back from Leather Spa and couldn't wait to wear them again!



They are gorgeous on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I decided to add a pop of  color to my boring work outfit.... Too bad I only wore it in my car and not at work. But at least I get to wear them. =)


----------



## debster1978

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2209209
> 
> Patent Pigalle 120


love the pigalle


----------



## debster1978

Christchrist said:


> White kid piggy 120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2205442


love the colour and style


----------



## debster1978

Christchrist said:


> Pollock piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201624


love love


----------



## debster1978

Christchrist said:


> Flame piggy 120 king of day.  Toby wanted to be in on this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2195298
> View attachment 2195299


love the colour honey


----------



## Perfect Day

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I decided to add a pop of  color to my boring work outfit.... Too bad I only wore it in my car and not at work. But at least I get to wear them. =)



This color is lovely.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Perfect Day said:


> This color is lovely.



Thank you


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I decided to add a pop of  color to my boring work outfit.... Too bad I only wore it in my car and not at work. But at least I get to wear them. =)



That's a nice pop. Love that pink


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2214918
> 
> 
> Just got these babies back from Leather Spa and couldn't wait to wear them again!


Love these wanna, and I know you do too!!  



Lavenderduckiez said:


> I decided to add a pop of  color to my boring work outfit.... Too bad I only wore it in my car and not at work. But at least I get to wear them. =)


Love the pop of color Lavender!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Black patent Love Me 100s today


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I decided to add a pop of color to my boring work outfit.... Too bad I only wore it in my car and not at work. But at least I get to wear them. =)


 
So cute!!!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2214918
> 
> 
> Just got these babies back from Leather Spa and couldn't wait to wear them again!


 
Gorgeous *wanna*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Grege Grease Pigalle Spike 120's...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> My new Grege Grease Pigalle Spike 120's...



Whet did you find those?


----------



## jeninvan

stilly said:


> My new Grege Grease Pigalle Spike 120's...



OMG love love love...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> So cute!!!



Thanks stilly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> That's a nice pop. Love that pink



Thnaks girl


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My new Grege Grease Pigalle Spike 120's...



Love the new pigalles!


----------



## Angie415

Christchrist said:


> Whet did you find those?




CC I saw them on the CL website:

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/pigalle-spikes-patent-249406.html


----------



## mrsjcfk

Black patent batignolles


----------



## maryelle

stilly said:


> My new Grege Grease Pigalle Spike 120's...



that color  very chic!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

stilly said:


> My new Grege Grease Pigalle Spike 120's...



sexy heels. do they run true to size??how is the comfortable level??


----------



## Christchrist

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2218830
> 
> Black patent batignolles



Very pretty. Love your classic


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:


> My new Grege Grease Pigalle Spike 120's...



OMG, love these!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2218830
> 
> Black patent batignolles



Loving the look, especially with the chanel =)


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Kicking back on a Friday with pigalle plato =)


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Kicking back on a Friday with pigalle plato =)



Sexy Mama! Love those on you!


----------



## mrsjcfk

trying to decide


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Kicking back on a Friday with pigalle plato =)



Yes. Very sexy.


----------



## Christchrist

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2221057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to decide



Hmmmm. What you gonna wear?


----------



## mrsjcfk

Christchrist said:


> Hmmmm. What you gonna wear?



Going to a wedding. Burgundy sheath dress. Neither option went with my bag so I had to go with something else.


----------



## mularice

My glitter Fred flats. And as always, it's rained. It ALWAYS rains when I wear them lol


----------



## bitchychinky

Wore my black simple 100's.  Of course it rains when I decide to wear a pair of heels


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mrs. MFH said:


> Sexy Mama! Love those on you!



Thanks girl


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Yes. Very sexy.



Thanks!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Kicking back on a Friday with pigalle plato =)



Very sexy!!!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Kicking back on a Friday with pigalle plato =)



sexy legs &#65306;&#65289;


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gfairenoughh said:


> Very sexy!!!



Thanks girl!


----------



## stilly

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> sexy heels. do they run true to size??how is the comfortable level??


 
Thanks *sleepyl0verxgrl*!!!
Like all my Pigalle 120s, I went a half size down. They're a little stiff now but they'll break in after a few wearings...


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Whet did you find those?


 
I got these from the CL website *CC*.


----------



## stilly

jeninvan said:


> OMG love love love...


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the new pigalles!


 


maryelle said:


> that color  very chic!


 


wannaprada said:


> OMG, love these!!


 
Thanks ladies!!!
Been so busy with traveling for work that I'm behind on all the threads...


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Kicking back on a Friday with pigalle plato =)


 
So gorgeous *Lav*!!!
Are those 140's???


----------



## stilly

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2218830
> 
> Black patent batignolles


 
Those look fabulous on you!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> So gorgeous *Lav*!!!
> Are those 140's???



Thanks! THose are 120mm


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

Last year sales find!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Last year sales find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225316



cute!


----------



## stilly

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Last year sales find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225316


 
These are gorgy on you!!!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

Thank you Lavender and Stilly!


----------



## annamoon

Sexy office heels!! bet the boss loves them!!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Kicking back on a Friday with pigalle plato =)


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Pivichic 100 Rose Paris


----------



## Neah Alexandra

New altis


----------



## Christchrist

BAM GIRLS. Looking good


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Neah Alexandra said:


> New altis


Looking hot!! How high is the platform in front?


----------



## Neah Alexandra

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Looking hot!! How high is the platform in front?



Not even an inch girl,  the thinner the better lol


----------



## martinaa

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pivichic 100 Rose Paris
> View attachment 2229000



I love the shoes!



Neah Alexandra said:


> New altis



You look very good girl!


----------



## Neah Alexandra

martinaa said:


> I love the shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> You look very good girl!



Thanks doll!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Looking good ladies!!


----------



## Christchrist

Pigereslle 120


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> Pigereslle 120
> View attachment 2231162
> View attachment 2231163
> View attachment 2231166



WOW!!!! What a shoe! You look amazing!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Pigereslle 120
> View attachment 2231162
> View attachment 2231163
> View attachment 2231166



Very pretty!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Pigereslle 120
> View attachment 2231162
> View attachment 2231163
> View attachment 2231166


Damn girl, they look gorgeous!!!  You are rocking these CL's!!!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

Wore my beloved Pigalle 100 in black kid leather to an interview this morning.


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

Christchrist said:


> Pigereslle 120
> View attachment 2231162
> View attachment 2231163
> View attachment 2231166



Damn these are hot!!


----------



## DebbiNC

Christchrist said:


> Pigereslle 120
> View attachment 2231162
> View attachment 2231163
> View attachment 2231166




Stunning!!


----------



## DebbiNC

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Wore my beloved Pigalle 100 in black kid leather to an interview this morning.
> View attachment 2231567




Classic! I love my black Piggie 100s, too! Good luck with the interview.


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> WOW!!!! What a shoe! You look amazing!


Thanks girl 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very pretty!





beagly911 said:


> Damn girl, they look gorgeous!!!  You are rocking these CL's!!!


Well thank you beagly 


Crazyaboutblue said:


> Wore my beloved Pigalle 100 in black kid leather to an interview this morning.
> View attachment 2231567


That's a great shoe. So perfect for daily wear 



Crazyaboutblue said:


> Damn these are hot!!


I love em bathe crystals on the heel make me happy happy happy 


DebbiNC said:


> Stunning!!


----------



## maryelle

Christchrist said:


> Pigereslle 120
> View attachment 2231162
> View attachment 2231163
> View attachment 2231166



The strass is the perfect touch to this shoe! Looks amazing on you!


----------



## maryelle

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Wore my beloved Pigalle 100 in black kid leather to an interview this morning.
> View attachment 2231567



Good luck for your interview!


----------



## Christchrist

maryelle said:


> The strass is the perfect touch to this shoe! Looks amazing on you!



Thank you maryelle


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Pigereslle 120
> View attachment 2231162
> View attachment 2231163
> View attachment 2231166


 
These look so pretty on you *CC*!!!
Gorgy!!!


----------



## stilly

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Wore my beloved Pigalle 100 in black kid leather to an interview this morning.
> View attachment 2231567


 
They're so gorgeous I don't know how they couldn't give you the job!!!


----------



## Angie415

Wore my Black/Gold Divinoche 160s (they stayed on my feet ALL night) to an engagement party at the Fairmont in SF on Saturday...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Im wearing my Christian Louboutin Shameless to dinner with my dbf tonight =)


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Im wearing my Christian Louboutin Shameless to dinner with my dbf tonight =)


Love the color!!!  WOW!!


----------



## DebbiNC

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Im wearing my Christian Louboutin Shameless to dinner with my dbf tonight =)



Very pretty!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Im wearing my Christian Louboutin Shameless to dinner with my dbf tonight =)



Purdy pink


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> Love the color!!!  WOW!!



Thanks beagly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

DebbiNC said:


> Very pretty!



Thanks! The color Of the heels in person is a lot nicer.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Purdy pink



Thanks girl


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> Pigereslle 120
> View attachment 2231162
> View attachment 2231163
> View attachment 2231166



Fits you perfectly!!


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> Fits you perfectly!!



Well thanks. It's a feeling I had to adjust to


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> These look so pretty on you *CC*!!!
> Gorgy!!!



Thanks you stilly


----------



## bebefuzz

Christchrist said:


> Pigereslle 120
> View attachment 2231162
> View attachment 2231163
> View attachment 2231166



OH WOW! That is amazing!


----------



## bebefuzz

Wearing my DIY crystal covered Louboutins! 
​


----------



## elleestbelle

My Elisa's!!! Love these shoes. They were my first pair of CL ever!


----------



## briska1989

elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 2235787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Elisa's!!! Love these shoes. They were my first pair of CL ever!


Sexy shoes, beautiful.


----------



## stilly

elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 2235787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Elisa's!!! Love these shoes. They were my first pair of CL ever!


 
So pretty!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Lucifer Bows today...


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

stilly said:


> Black Lucifer Bows today...



Lucifer bows! Drooling...


----------



## elleestbelle

briska1989 said:


> Sexy shoes, beautiful.


 


stilly said:


> So pretty!!!


 
Thanks!  these are super comfortable too


----------



## maryelle

stilly said:


> Black Lucifer Bows today...



i will never get tired of seeing these shoes


----------



## brittany729

stilly said:


> Black Lucifer Bows today...


Love them


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Lucifer Bows today...



Loving the lucifer bows. Those are one hot pair of heels!


----------



## Christchrist

bebefuzz said:


> Wearing my DIY crystal covered Louboutins!
> ​
> View attachment 2235714



Love!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Black Lucifer Bows today...



My fav shoe!!!


----------



## Christchrist

elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 2235787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Elisa's!!! Love these shoes. They were my first pair of CL ever!



I need to try these


----------



## bbagsforever

Pics of my Pigalles in action!


----------



## elleestbelle

Christchrist said:


> I need to try these


 
i'm very fond of these.  my foot is a little wide and my heel is a bit narrow.  i have not had any problems with these at all. 

sizing wise, i took these in a 40 and they fit perfectly, especially since the toe box is short.  i'm a 39.5 in pigalle 100, 39 in simple 85, 39.5 in mater claude, 39.5 in yolanda, i think a 39 in you you.  i have the new simple 120 in a 40 and they are too big, so i would be either a 39 or 39.5 in a new simple.


----------



## elleestbelle

stilly said:


> Black Lucifer Bows today...


 
my word, these are gorgeous!


----------



## DebbiNC

bbagsforever said:


> Pics of my Pigalles in action!




Very lovely!!  A classic beauty!


----------



## Nolia

bebefuzz said:


> Wearing my DIY crystal covered Louboutins!
> ​
> View attachment 2235714



You look incredible as always, bebe!!



elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 2235787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Elisa's!!! Love these shoes. They were my first pair of CL ever!



Beautiful!  Are they also comfortable? How do they compare to the other classics?



stilly said:


> Black Lucifer Bows today...



Love love love those Lucifers!! Perfect outfit!!



bbagsforever said:


> Pics of my Pigalles in action!



Simply elegant!!


----------



## MR14

Date Night with DBF!! Wearing My Pitous tonight!!
Pants: ZARA
Top: Aqua by Bloomingdales
Blazer: Bebe
Bracelets: Hermes Fuchsia Gator CDC, Black clic clac & Black XL clic clac
Ring: Stefan Harfner
Shoes: Louboutin Pitous (of course)


----------



## Christchrist

MR14 said:


> Date Night with DBF!! Wearing My Pitous tonight!!
> Pants: ZARA
> Top: Aqua by Bloomingdales
> Blazer: Bebe
> Bracelets: Hermes Fuchsia Gator CDC, Black clic clac & Black XL clic clac
> Ring: Stefan Harfner
> Shoes: Louboutin Pitous (of course)



 Monochrome heaven! You're speaking my language


----------



## MR14

Christchrist said:


> Monochrome heaven! You're speaking my language



Thank you! It's an addiction!


----------



## samina

MR14 said:


> Date Night with DBF!! Wearing My Pitous tonight!!
> Pants: ZARA
> Top: Aqua by Bloomingdales
> Blazer: Bebe
> Bracelets: Hermes Fuchsia Gator CDC, Black clic clac & Black XL clic clac
> Ring: Stefan Harfner
> Shoes: Louboutin Pitous (of course)



Lovely!!!


----------



## bebefuzz

MR14 said:


> Date Night with DBF!! Wearing My Pitous tonight!!
> Pants: ZARA
> Top: Aqua by Bloomingdales
> Blazer: Bebe
> Bracelets: Hermes Fuchsia Gator CDC, Black clic clac & Black XL clic clac
> Ring: Stefan Harfner
> Shoes: Louboutin Pitous (of course)



Super sexy shoes!


----------



## maryelle

MR14 said:


> Date Night with DBF!! Wearing My Pitous tonight!!
> Pants: ZARA
> Top: Aqua by Bloomingdales
> Blazer: Bebe
> Bracelets: Hermes Fuchsia Gator CDC, Black clic clac & Black XL clic clac
> Ring: Stefan Harfner
> Shoes: Louboutin Pitous (of course)



work it girl!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

MR14 said:


> Date Night with DBF!! Wearing My Pitous tonight!!
> Pants: ZARA
> Top: Aqua by Bloomingdales
> Blazer: Bebe
> Bracelets: Hermes Fuchsia Gator CDC, Black clic clac & Black XL clic clac
> Ring: Stefan Harfner
> Shoes: Louboutin Pitous (of course)



Super sexy!


----------



## elleestbelle

Nolia said:


> Beautiful!  Are they also comfortable? How do they compare to the other classics?


 
hi nolia!
i find the elisas to be very comfortable.  it's a roundish/almondish toe so there is plenty of room in the toe box, although not as much room as in the simple or new simple.  also, it is cut a little low on the sides (not as low as pigalle) so for folks like me with a slightly wide foot, this shoe feels really great.  i love the look of the decollete, but they are cut high on the sides and hurt my feet too much for me to ever purchase a pair.  

as far as classics, these are on par in comfort with my simple 85, new simple 120, and pigalle 100.  also, these are kid leather and now that they are broken in, they have absolutely molded themselves to the shape of my foot.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

MR14 said:


> Date Night with DBF!! Wearing My Pitous tonight!!
> Pants: ZARA
> Top: Aqua by Bloomingdales
> Blazer: Bebe
> Bracelets: Hermes Fuchsia Gator CDC, Black clic clac & Black XL clic clac
> Ring: Stefan Harfner
> Shoes: Louboutin Pitous (of course)



Absolutely lovely!!


----------



## elleestbelle

Simple 85 in plum


----------



## MR14

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Super sexy!



Thank you!


----------



## MR14

samina said:


> Lovely!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## MR14

bebefuzz said:


> Super sexy shoes!



Thank you!


----------



## MR14

maryelle said:


> work it girl!



Thanks girl!!


----------



## MR14

hermosa_vogue said:


> Absolutely lovely!!



Thank you!!


----------



## MR14

First time wearing my Carlotta's and I'm in LOVE


----------



## stilly

My new Canari LP's


----------



## maryelle

MR14 said:


> First time wearing my Carlotta's and I'm in LOVE



definitely a hot pair! looks amazing on you


----------



## beagly911

bbagsforever said:


> Pics of my Pigalles in action!


Fabulous outfit and piggies bbags!!



MR14 said:


> Date Night with DBF!! Wearing My Pitous tonight!!
> Pants: ZARA
> Top: Aqua by Bloomingdales
> Blazer: Bebe
> Bracelets: Hermes Fuchsia Gator CDC, Black clic clac & Black XL clic clac
> Ring: Stefan Harfner
> Shoes: Louboutin Pitous (of course)


Looking gorgeous and sexy!!


elleestbelle said:


> Simple 85 in plum
> View attachment 2240411


OH I love this color and the simples are sooo great for a work day!  Terrific!


----------



## beagly911

MR14 said:


> First time wearing my Carlotta's and I'm in LOVE


The more I see your Carlotta's the more I like them!


stilly said:


> My new Canari LP's


Wow stilly, love the Canari color!


----------



## MR14

stilly said:


> My new Canari LP's



LOVE the yellow!!!


----------



## MR14

beagly911 said:


> The more I see your Carlotta's the more I like them!
> 
> Wow stilly, love the Canari color!



Thank you Beagly! I was unsure of them at first but when i tried them on I knew they were for me!


----------



## mcpro

My Bianca jazz,dolce vita romper,chanel bag


----------



## beagly911

mcpro said:


> My Bianca jazz,dolce vita romper,chanel bag


Great action shot!!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

People suede Declic to work today


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> My new Canari LP's



I love that shade of yellow. It's not too much and not pee yellow. &#9728;


----------



## Christchrist

mcpro said:


> My Bianca jazz,dolce vita romper,chanel bag



Love that blue!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

MR14 said:


> First time wearing my Carlotta's and I'm in LOVE



They look great on you


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> People suede Declic to work today



Fabulous as always boo


----------



## Christchrist

elleestbelle said:


> Simple 85 in plum
> View attachment 2240411



Nice. An 85? That's a great all day shoe


----------



## mcpro

Christchrist said:


> Love that blue!!!!!!!!!


thank you.


----------



## mcpro

beagly911 said:


> Great action shot!!!



thank you, (taken by DH lol...)


----------



## bbagsforever

My classic CLs- can't remember the name of these ones.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

bbagsforever said:


> My classic CLs- can't remember the name of these ones.



Gorgeous pic!


----------



## elleestbelle

beagly911 said:


> OH I love this color and the simples are sooo great for a work day!  Terrific!


 


Christchrist said:


> Nice. An 85? That's a great all day shoe


 
thanks so much beagley and christchrist!  the 85 is a great work shoe.  i wear a lot of black, so it gives a nice subtle hint of color to my work outfits.  also, they're insanely comfortable!


----------



## elleestbelle

stilly said:


> My new Canari LP's


 
i love this yellow on you!



mcpro said:


> My Bianca jazz,dolce vita romper,chanel bag


 
perfect shoes for your outfit!



hermosa_vogue said:


> People suede Declic to work today


 
love how this matches your necklace so well!



bbagsforever said:


> My classic CLs- can't remember the name of these ones.


 
stunning picture!!!


----------



## briska1989

elleestbelle said:


> Simple 85 in plum
> View attachment 2240411


Nice shoes on you.


----------



## elleestbelle

briska1989 said:


> Nice shoes on you.


 
thanks so much!  they are super comfortable too!


----------



## legaldiva

hermosa_vogue said:


> People suede Declic to work today


 
I love the richness of that purple suede, and I'm a huge fan of the long necklace inside a button down!!  Looks great.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

MR14 said:


> First time wearing my Carlotta's and I'm in LOVE



Love is the right word


----------



## MR14

Christchrist said:


> They look great on you



Thank you!!


----------



## BagBragger

Love Me, black leather, 85mm.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2242242
> 
> 
> Love Me, black leather, 85mm.



LOVE the Love Me


----------



## beagly911

bbagsforever said:


> My classic CLs- can't remember the name of these ones.


Looking lovely bbags!!


BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2242242
> 
> 
> Love Me, black leather, 85mm.


Oh I so wish I had jumped on those!!  They look great!!


----------



## cts900

nude nappa simple 100


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

Pigalle 120 spotlight


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2242242
> 
> 
> Love Me, black leather, 85mm.



These are lovely!


----------



## rock_girl

cts900 said:


> nude nappa simple 100



^^ a classic pair for a classy lady!


----------



## rock_girl

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Pigalle 120 spotlight



These are wicked!  Are they glitter?


----------



## rock_girl

BagBragger said:


> Love Me, black leather, 85mm.


^^ Love them!


bbagsforever said:


> My classic CLs- can't remember the name of these ones.


^^ Great choice!  I love that the door is red too.


----------



## rock_girl

hermosa_vogue said:


> People suede Declic to work today





elleestbelle said:


> Simple 85 in plum



I am loving the jewel toned purples ladies!  Great choices!!


----------



## rock_girl

mcpro said:


> My Bianca jazz,dolce vita romper,chanel bag


^^ Bianca are one of my favorite pairs!!


stilly said:


> My new Canari LP's


^^ I live the canari...what a happy summertime color!


MR14 said:


> First time wearing my Carlotta's and I'm in LOVE]


^^ I am not familiar with this style, but you rock them!


----------



## rock_girl

MR14 said:


> Date Night with DBF!! Wearing My Pitous tonight!!
> Pants: ZARA
> Top: Aqua by Bloomingdales
> Blazer: Bebe
> Bracelets: Hermes Fuchsia Gator CDC, Black clic clac & Black XL clic clac
> Ring: Stefan Harfner
> Shoes: Louboutin Pitous (of course)


^^ Fabulous!


bbagsforever said:


> Pics of my Pigalles in action!


^^ Chic choice!!


stilly said:


> Black Lucifer Bows today...


^^ :adore:  I wish I had grabbed a pair in 100mm when they were available!


----------



## cts900

rock_girl said:


> ^^ a classic pair for a classy lady!



 Thanks, sweetheart.


----------



## karolinec1

Sapphir Kid Pigalle 100s today!


----------



## BagBragger

hermosa_vogue said:


> LOVE the Love Me



Thank you Hermosa!  I wish I had gotten them in nude!


----------



## BagBragger

beagly911 said:


> Oh I so wish I had jumped on those!!  They look great!!



Thank you Beagly!  They are so easy to wear!


----------



## BagBragger

Crazyaboutblue said:


> These are lovely!



Thank you!  I can't say it enough: it's a wonderful shoe!


----------



## BagBragger

rock_girl said:


> ^^ Love them!
> 
> &#9786; Thank you!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

BagBragger said:


> Thank you Hermosa!  I wish I had gotten them in nude!


I got them in nude but only 85mm 

Wearing them today actually


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bbagsforever said:


> My classic CLs- can't remember the name of these ones.



LOvely!


----------



## BagBragger

hermosa_vogue said:


> I got them in nude but only 85mm
> 
> Wearing them today actually



LOL, I just saw your picture in the other thread!  Simply beautiful!


----------



## under_the_stars

Simple pump 100 kid


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2242242
> 
> 
> Love Me, black leather, 85mm.



Cute


----------



## bebefuzz

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Pigalle 120 spotlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2242832



beautiful!


----------



## stilly

My new Un Bout 120's in Royal Blue Watersnake...


----------



## Binks

stilly said:


> My new Un Bout 120's in Royal Blue Watersnake...


These are STUNNING


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

stilly said:


> My new Un Bout 120's in Royal Blue Watersnake...



My size sold out quickly  I love these! Congrats!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

stilly said:


> My new Un Bout 120's in Royal Blue Watersnake...



Gorgeous stilly!!! I wanted those as well but they sold out fast. Too bad only liked the blue anywho congrats, you wear them well piggy Queen.


----------



## Doglover1610

Silver greasepaint YoYos


----------



## jeninvan

stilly said:


> My new Un Bout 120's in Royal Blue Watersnake...



Those are TDF stilly...gorge!!!!!!!


----------



## kaityy

bbagsforever said:


> Pics of my Pigalles in action!


love!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> My new Un Bout 120's in Royal Blue Watersnake...



Pretty


----------



## Christchrist

Silver python flo 120



Goes perfectly with my silver WOC


----------



## Chanieish

christchrist said:


> silver python flo 120
> View attachment 2248752
> View attachment 2248754
> 
> goes perfectly with my silver woc



fabulous!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Chanieish said:


> fabulous!!!



Thank you


----------



## 91coucou

Christchrist said:


> Silver python flo 120
> View attachment 2248752
> View attachment 2248754
> 
> Goes perfectly with my silver WOC


You have very elegant feet!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My new Un Bout 120's in Royal Blue Watersnake...



Very pretty!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Silver python flo 120
> View attachment 2248752
> View attachment 2248754
> 
> Goes perfectly with my silver WOC



I love how you match! Gorgeous!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Silver python flo 120
> View attachment 2248752
> View attachment 2248754
> 
> Goes perfectly with my silver WOC



Yum!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

Christchrist said:


> Silver python flo 120
> View attachment 2248752
> View attachment 2248754
> 
> Goes perfectly with my silver WOC



Nice outfit!


----------



## Christchrist

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Nice outfit!





hermosa_vogue said:


> Yum!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love how you match! Gorgeous!


I'm so old school. Ha


91coucou said:


> You have very elegant feet!



Well that is a very nice thing to say   Thank you


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> Silver python flo 120
> View attachment 2248752
> View attachment 2248754
> 
> Goes perfectly with my silver WOC



Loveee!!!!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Silver python flo 120
> View attachment 2248752
> View attachment 2248754
> 
> Goes perfectly with my silver WOC


Gorgeous CC!!  They look great on you!


----------



## maryelle

stilly said:


> My new Un Bout 120's in Royal Blue Watersnake...



that royal blue


----------



## maryelle

Christchrist said:


> Silver python flo 120
> View attachment 2248752
> View attachment 2248754
> 
> Goes perfectly with my silver WOC



definitely a perfect match!


----------



## MissBambina

Louboutin Banana 140mm

classic, peep toe pump


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous CC!!  They look great on you!



Thank you beags


----------



## Christchrist

MissBambina said:


> Louboutin Banana 140mm
> 
> classic, peep toe pump



Pretty. I like the color of the dress with the belt


----------



## Christchrist

maryelle said:


> definitely a perfect match!



Thank you Mary.


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:


> loveee!!!!



&#128536;


----------



## rock_girl

Stilly, CC, Doglover, and MissBambina - looking good ladies!


----------



## beagly911

MissBambina said:


> Louboutin Banana 140mm
> 
> classic, peep toe pump


Great CLs!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

MissBambina said:


> Louboutin Banana 140mm
> 
> classic, peep toe pump



Looking good!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

MissBambina said:


> Louboutin Banana 140mm
> 
> classic, peep toe pump



Beautiful!


----------



## briska1989

MissBambina said:


> Louboutin Banana 140mm
> 
> classic, peep toe pump


Very nice.


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

WOW ...   you are gorgeous and beautiful ... 



MissBambina said:


> Louboutin Banana 140mm
> 
> classic, peep toe pump


----------



## Mrs. MFH

MissBambina said:


> Louboutin Banana 140mm
> 
> classic, peep toe pump



Nice! I love your dress.


----------



## MissBambina

Christchrist, rock_girl, beagly911, Lavenderduckiez, Crazyaboutblue, briska1989, CLShoe_Lover & Mrs. MFH

Thanks everyone    I feel so loved


----------



## stilly

MissBambina said:


> Louboutin Banana 140mm
> 
> classic, peep toe pump


 
So pretty with that dress!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Silver python flo 120
> View attachment 2248752
> View attachment 2248754
> 
> Goes perfectly with my silver WOC


 
Very Hot *CC*!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Very Hot *CC*!!!



Thank you stilly


----------



## jwilliams

Broke in my brand new black pigalle 100 patent/black spikes!  New to the forum but a veteran louboutin collector!


----------



## ladypinner

MissBambina said:


> Louboutin Banana 140mm
> 
> classic, peep toe pump



OMG ... What a gorgeous pairing. Adore the shoes but your dress is TDF .....Really love the style and color. I'm so jealous....


----------



## stilly

Grenadine Pigalle Spikes


----------



## Nolia

Very Croise


----------



## jeninvan

stilly said:


> Grenadine Pigalle Spikes



Those look amazing on you


----------



## jeninvan

MissBambina said:


> Louboutin Banana 140mm
> 
> classic, peep toe pump



Loving your whole ensemble the color if the dress is so refreshing


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Grenadine Pigalle Spikes



Pretty color


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Grenadine Pigalle Spikes



THey are gorgeous! I'm surprise you can find the pigalle 120mm all the time. I have the hardest time finding them! lol


----------



## stilly

jeninvan said:


> Those look amazing on you


 


Christchrist said:


> Pretty color


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> THey are gorgeous! I'm surprise you can find the pigalle 120mm all the time. I have the hardest time finding them! lol


 
Thanks so much *jeninvan, CC* & *Lav*!!!
The Piggie 120's get easier and easier the more I wear them.


----------



## lovemysavior

My lovely Corneille's.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lovemysavior said:


> My lovely Corneille's.



Love the nude!


----------



## DebbiNC

lovemysavior said:


> My lovely Corneille's.




Any day wearing those lovely shoes is bound to be a good day!


----------



## Christchrist

lovemysavior said:


> My lovely Corneille's.



Lovely is right


----------



## rock_girl

lovemysavior said:


> My lovely Corneille's.





Nolia said:


> Very Croise





stilly said:


> Grenadine Pigalle Spikes



Great choices ladies!!


----------



## rock_girl

Rouge metal patent Bianca


----------



## susanshuo

lovemysavior said:


> My lovely Corneille's.


Looks great!


----------



## susanshuo

I wore my Treopli today...


----------



## Christchrist

susanshuo said:


> I wore my Treopli today...



Look how cute you look


----------



## susanshuo

Christchrist said:


> Look how cute you look



Thank you, CC!


----------



## Christchrist

Grenadine piggy 120


----------



## BattyBugs

I wore my Cotonelle sandals to the movies yesterday.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Grenadine piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2265999


 
So pretty!!!


----------



## stilly

Red Patent Alti 160's


----------



## RoseCL

stilly said:


> Red Patent Alti 160's



Love these! Very nice.


----------



## beagly911

Kicking back in the recliner(yes this old woman has a recliner! :giggles breaking in my Steva's while watching triple D!!


----------



## beagly911

susanshuo said:


> I wore my Treopli today...


Great CL's and outfit!



Christchrist said:


> Grenadine piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2265999


Again perfection CC!



stilly said:


> Red Patent Alti 160's


Love them stilly, wish I could even come CLOSE to wearing them!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Grenadine piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2265999



Gorgeous dress with gorgeous heels!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Red Patent Alti 160's



I love the lipstick red!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Red Patent Alti 160's



That red!!
Yum


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Kicking back in the recliner(yes this old woman has a recliner! :giggles breaking in my Steva's while watching triple D!!



I love how you are reclining with them on. Ha


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> I love how you are reclining with them on. Ha


I got up every now and then to walk around ~ well truthfully is was to get another glass of wine!    These are very snug right now so it's going to take some time, hopefully my new to me CL's coming tomorrow wont have as much break in time as I want to wear them for my anniversary dinner on Saturday!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Kicking back in the recliner(yes this old woman has a recliner! :giggles breaking in my Steva's while watching triple D!!


 
I love this style on you!!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I love this style on you!!!


Thank you so much stilly!  I like that it is unique and you don't see it that often.


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Rocking a great pair of oldies today...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> Kicking back in the recliner(yes this old woman has a recliner! :giggles breaking in my Steva's while watching triple D!!



loving the leopard


----------



## DebbiNC

beagly911 said:


> I got up every now and then to walk around ~ well truthfully is was to get another glass of wine!



I can't think of a better reason to get out of the recliner!!  Happy Anniversary in advance. Hope your "new to you" Loubies get to celebrate with you!!


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> loving the leopard


Thank you Lavenderduckiez



DebbiNC said:


> I can't think of a better reason to get out of the recliner!!  Happy Anniversary in advance. Hope your "new to you" Loubies get to celebrate with you!!


Thank you so much DebbiNC, they are out for delivery so we will see soon!


----------



## beagly911

DebbiNC said:


> I can't think of a better reason to get out of the recliner!!  Happy Anniversary in advance. Hope your "new to you" Loubies get to celebrate with you!!


They're too small...:cry:


----------



## DebbiNC

beagly911 said:


> They're too small...:cry:



Rats!!!! Hate it when that happens!


----------



## Flip88

Christchrist said:


> Grenadine piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2265999



One of my fav's &#9829;


----------



## maryelle

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Rocking a great pair of oldies today...
> 
> View attachment 2268660





i'm speechless!


----------



## maryelle

Christchrist said:


> Grenadine piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2265999



love that color on you!


----------



## maryelle

stilly said:


> Red Patent Alti 160's



woah these are one of the fiercest red shoes i've seen


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

maryelle said:


> i'm speechless!



Thanks!!!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Got my Harvananas back from MM7!


----------



## beagly911

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Got my Harvananas back from MM7!
> 
> View attachment 2270625


Looking great Mr Posh!!!!


----------



## martinaa

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Got my Harvananas back from MM7!
> 
> View attachment 2270625


 
You look great!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

beagly911 said:


> Looking great Mr Posh!!!!



Thanks!!!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

martinaa said:


> You look great!



Thank you so much!


----------



## MR14

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Got my Harvananas back from MM7!
> 
> View attachment 2270625



You look so fabulous!! I LOVE your CDC!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

stilly said:


> red patent alti 160's



l.o.v.e!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

MR14 said:


> You look so fabulous!! I LOVE your CDC!!!



Thank you!!! I find CL and Hermès go oh so well together!!


----------



## jlao

wore my black slingbacks to add some polish to my outfit!


----------



## susanshuo

jlao said:


> wore my black slingbacks to add some polish to my outfit!


Great look! Love the pop-out of your lip tone!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jlao said:


> wore my black slingbacks to add some polish to my outfit!



Cute


----------



## Doglover1610

Black Patent Piaf 85 to church today


----------



## beagly911

jlao said:


> wore my black slingbacks to add some polish to my outfit!


great look!


----------



## beagly911

Wore my black suede Drapanova's last night.


----------



## samanthatyy

Wearing my Piou Piou 85 to work today.  So much better now compare to the first time wearing them, I guess I have break them in completely.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

samanthatyy said:


> Wearing my Piou Piou 85 to work today.  So much better now compare to the first time wearing them, I guess I have break them in completely.
> 
> View attachment 2274497



Love the baby pink of the heels! Cute!


----------



## maryelle

samanthatyy said:


> Wearing my Piou Piou 85 to work today.  So much better now compare to the first time wearing them, I guess I have break them in completely.
> 
> View attachment 2274497



such a cute and dainty pairing!


----------



## stilly

samanthatyy said:


> Wearing my Piou Piou 85 to work today.  So much better now compare to the first time wearing them, I guess I have break them in completely.
> 
> View attachment 2274497


 
These look so cute on you!!!


----------



## stilly

jlao said:


> wore my black slingbacks to add some polish to my outfit!


 
I love your outfit with the slingbacks!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

samanthatyy said:


> Wearing my Piou Piou 85 to work today.  So much better now compare to the first time wearing them, I guess I have break them in completely.
> 
> View attachment 2274497




So very pretty! Love the bag, too!


----------



## samanthatyy

DebbiNC said:


> So very pretty! Love the bag, too!





stilly said:


> These look so cute on you!!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the baby pink of the heels! Cute!





maryelle said:


> such a cute and dainty pairing!



Thanks ladies~! Yday was the 2nd time wearing the Piou Piou, but the sole of the left shoe which I stepped on glided down from the shoe!!!  Any of you encountered this issue before?


----------



## Christchrist

I can't remember if I posted. I wore my pigareselle 120 with my new Chanel boy to a fashion show this past weekend. They were not to bad. Feet swelled at the end though


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

So happy my Daddy's are back!


----------



## Christchrist

Mr Posh Spice said:


> So happy my Daddy's are back!
> 
> View attachment 2276580



Love it all


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Christchrist said:


> Love it all



Thanks!


----------



## beagly911

Mr Posh Spice said:


> So happy my Daddy's are back!
> 
> View attachment 2276580


Looking great!  I love your Daddy's!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

beagly911 said:


> Looking great!  I love your Daddy's!



Thank you!


----------



## maryelle

Christchrist said:


> I can't remember if I posted. I wore my pigareselle 120 with my new Chanel boy to a fashion show this past weekend. They were not to bad. Feet swelled at the end though
> View attachment 2276208



a fabulous pairing definitely suited for a fashion show


----------



## Christchrist

maryelle said:


> a fabulous pairing definitely suited for a fashion show



Thanks. The red carpet pics look horrible


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> I can't remember if I posted. I wore my pigareselle 120 with my new Chanel boy to a fashion show this past weekend. They were not to bad. Feet swelled at the end though
> View attachment 2276208



Love the boy bag! Super hot  with the heels!


----------



## MR14

Christchrist said:


> I can't remember if I posted. I wore my pigareselle 120 with my new Chanel boy to a fashion show this past weekend. They were not to bad. Feet swelled at the end though
> View attachment 2276208



Wow!!! Great combo! Love that bag!!!! & shoes of course!


----------



## BattyBugs

Blue Denim Almeria wedges to my hair appointment.


----------



## susanshuo

Christchrist said:


> I can't remember if I posted. I wore my pigareselle 120 with my new Chanel boy to a fashion show this past weekend. They were not to bad. Feet swelled at the end though
> View attachment 2276208


Dear! I love the heels! They are so sparkling!


----------



## Christchrist

susanshuo said:


> Dear! I love the heels! They are so sparkling!



Yeah they are fun


----------



## Christchrist

BattyBugs said:


> Blue Denim Almeria wedges to my hair appointment.



Comfy?


----------



## BattyBugs

They are very comfy. I have them in blue, black and Framboise patent.


----------



## stilly

White Spike Piggies get their first wearing...


----------



## BattyBugs

Gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> Blue Denim Almeria wedges to my hair appointment.


 *Batty* is in her CL's with pics!!They look great!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> White Spike Piggies get their first wearing...


Fabulous stilly!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> White Spike Piggies get their first wearing...



Love white


----------



## chris.y

bbagsforever said:


> Pics of my Pigalles in action!


are these the pigalle 100?
hows the stretch in the patent leather?

love them!! 
such great classic heels!


----------



## susanshuo

stilly said:


> White Spike Piggies get their first wearing...


 L. O. V. E.!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> White Spike Piggies get their first wearing...



Gorgeous!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Wore an oldie today...


----------



## Christchrist

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Wore an oldie today...
> 
> View attachment 2280813



Love!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Christchrist said:


> Love!



Thanks!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Wore an oldie today...
> 
> View attachment 2280813


Love your style!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

rdgldy said:


> Love your style!



Aw thanks!!!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice




----------



## beagly911

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Wore an oldie today...
> 
> View attachment 2280813





Mr Posh Spice said:


> View attachment 2283096


Love both looks Mr Posh, great styling!


----------



## rdgldy

batik pigalle 100s-finally!!!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

beagly911 said:


> Love both looks Mr Posh, great styling!



Thank you very much!!


----------



## Christchrist

Mr Posh Spice said:


> View attachment 2283096



Oldie but goodie! So love your Rival


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Christchrist said:


> Oldie but goodie! So love your Rival



Thanks! It's actually called the Collier de Chien MM in case you're hunting for it.


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Can't seem to stop wearing my new Officiers...so comfortable!!!


----------



## SheWhoDares

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Can't seem to stop wearing my new Officiers...so comfortable!!!
> 
> View attachment 2284298


You look fabulous, I love your style.


----------



## Christchrist

Rosa eel piggy 120


----------



## Christchrist

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Thanks! It's actually called the Collier de Chien MM in case you're hunting for it.



Well I am now ha


----------



## Kalos

Christchrist said:


> Rosa eel piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2284741



That colour is so pretty!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Christchrist said:


> Well I am now ha



Glad I could enable you!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice




----------



## mrsjcfk

just delivered to the office!! Early birthday gift!!


----------



## mrsjcfk

Christchrist said:


> Rosa eel piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2284741



Niiiice!


----------



## mrsjcfk

stilly said:


> White Spike Piggies get their first wearing...



What size do you wear? I want to raid your closet!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Rosa eel piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2284741


 
So pretty *CC*!!!
I love the color shade!!!


----------



## stilly

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2285434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just delivered to the office!! Early birthday gift!!


 
These look gorgeous on you!!!
Happy B-Day!!!


----------



## samanthatyy

I'm out with my Piou Piou 85 again, my lipstick rouge New Simple 85 still sleeping in my box.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Rosa eel piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2284741



Those are gorgeous! Love the pink


----------



## Perfect Day

samanthatyy said:


> I'm out with my Piou Piou 85 again, my lipstick rouge New Simple 85 still sleeping in my box.
> 
> View attachment 2285685
> 
> 
> View attachment 2285683



Love the pink too &#9829;


----------



## Christchrist

Mr Posh Spice said:


> View attachment 2285424



Love it!


----------



## Christchrist

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2285434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just delivered to the office!! Early birthday gift!!



Happy birthday


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are gorgeous! Love the pink


Thank you 


samanthatyy said:


> I'm out with my Piou Piou 85 again, my lipstick rouge New Simple 85 still sleeping in my box.
> 
> View attachment 2285685
> 
> 
> View attachment 2285683


Pretty colors 


stilly said:


> So pretty *CC*!!!
> I love the color shade!!!


Thank you. It's so soft and lovely 


mrsjcfk said:


> Niiiice!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Christchrist said:


> Love it!



Thanks!


----------



## maryelle

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2285434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just delivered to the office!! Early birthday gift!!



these look chic on you! congrats and happy birthday!


----------



## maryelle

samanthatyy said:


> I'm out with my Piou Piou 85 again, my lipstick rouge New Simple 85 still sleeping in my box.
> 
> View attachment 2285685
> 
> 
> View attachment 2285683



lovely colors!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

samanthatyy said:


> I'm out with my Piou Piou 85 again, my lipstick rouge New Simple 85 still sleeping in my box.
> 
> View attachment 2285685
> 
> 
> View attachment 2285683


Love the colors!


----------



## leejae88

wearing Iriza 100mm for the first time! Tried to decide between Pigalle 100mm and these as you can see in the mirror


----------



## Perfect Day

leejae88 said:


> wearing Iriza 100mm for the first time! Tried to decide between Pigalle 100mm and these as you can see in the mirror



Love these


----------



## Christchrist

leejae88 said:


> wearing Iriza 100mm for the first time! Tried to decide between Pigalle 100mm and these as you can see in the mirror



Food choice. They look good


----------



## briska1989

leejae88 said:


> wearing Iriza 100mm for the first time! Tried to decide between Pigalle 100mm and these as you can see in the mirror


Sexy on you.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Hello everyone!  It has been a while since I posted.  I have been way too busy with work, but would love to be more active once again going forward.  Congratulations to you all looking so stylish!

I went out tonight for the first time in a while in my Divinoche 160 and an ASOS dress.
Was able to dance in these, but I intend to vibram them soon!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Hello everyone!  It has been a while since I posted.  I have been way too busy with work, but would love to be more active once again going forward.  Congratulations to you all looking so stylish!
> 
> I went out tonight for the first time in a while in my Divinoche 160 and an ASOS dress.
> Was able to dance in these, but I intend to vibram them soon!



You look smokin babe!!!! Woot woot


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> You look smokin babe!!!! Woot woot


Thank you CC
Need to vibram these babies.  Too darn slippery!!!


----------



## Kalos

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Hello everyone!  It has been a while since I posted.  I have been way too busy with work, but would love to be more active once again going forward.  Congratulations to you all looking so stylish!
> 
> I went out tonight for the first time in a while in my Divinoche 160 and an ASOS dress.
> Was able to dance in these, but I intend to vibram them soon!



Your legs go on forever! Loving the dress and shoes, you look hot!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Kalos said:


> Your legs go on forever! Loving the dress and shoes, you look hot!


Dear Kalos

Thank you so much for your kind words!  Big hug to you!!!


----------



## mrsjcfk

maryelle said:


> these look chic on you! congrats and happy birthday!



Thanks!


----------



## Nolia

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Hello everyone!  It has been a while since I posted.  I have been way too busy with work, but would love to be more active once again going forward.  Congratulations to you all looking so stylish!
> 
> I went out tonight for the first time in a while in my Divinoche 160 and an ASOS dress.
> Was able to dance in these, but I intend to vibram them soon!



Gorgeous!! Legs for days!


----------



## BattyBugs

Welcome back, Helen. 

Love the outfits, ladies.


----------



## BattyBugs

Cotonella flats to take my mom to a follow-up doctors appointment.


----------



## stilly

leejae88 said:


> wearing Iriza 100mm for the first time! Tried to decide between Pigalle 100mm and these as you can see in the mirror


 
Cute look!!!


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Hello everyone!  It has been a while since I posted.  I have been way too busy with work, but would love to be more active once again going forward.  Congratulations to you all looking so stylish!
> 
> I went out tonight for the first time in a while in my Divinoche 160 and an ASOS dress.
> Was able to dance in these, but I intend to vibram them soon!


 
I agree...very hot look!!!


----------



## stilly

For Friday....Un Bouts...


----------



## BattyBugs

Very nice, Stilly.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> For Friday....Un Bouts...


Nice!


----------



## zzarazza

stilly said:


> White Spike Piggies get their first wearing...



holy whatever, that's WOW.


----------



## mrsjcfk

at a wedding in fishnet mesh piggys. I think I want to have the backs strassed


----------



## Christchrist

mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2290294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at a wedding in fishnet mesh piggys. I think I want to have the backs strassed



I think you would love the back strassed. I have never seen these


----------



## mrsjcfk

Christchrist said:


> I think you would love the back strassed. I have never seen these



They're old


----------



## bbagsforever

In my classic pumps


----------



## blackgoldcaviar

I wore my CL Lady Peep in Nude a couple days ago for a girls night! &#10084;


----------



## gijimenez5

Wearing my Cachottiere in brown snakeskin! Love them feel like they are molded to my feet!


----------



## Christchrist

Lovely shoes ladies


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

blackgoldcaviar said:


> I wore my CL Lady Peep in Nude a couple days ago for a girls night! &#10084;
> 
> View attachment 2292537


Cute outfit


----------



## mrsjcfk

blackgoldcaviar said:


> I wore my CL Lady Peep in Nude a couple days ago for a girls night! &#10084;
> 
> View attachment 2292537



Nice ensemble. Clean and classic!


----------



## mrsjcfk

gijimenez5 said:


> View attachment 2292565
> 
> 
> View attachment 2292566
> 
> 
> Wearing my Cachottiere in brown snakeskin! Love them feel like they are molded to my feet!



Gorgeous!


----------



## stilly

Just in...my new So Kate 120's!!!


----------



## mrsjcfk

stilly said:


> Just in...my new So Kate 120's!!!



&#128525;&#128525;luv


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Just in...my new So Kate 120's!!!



Oh my. Those are cute


----------



## blackgoldcaviar

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute outfit



Thank you &#10084;


----------



## blackgoldcaviar

mrsjcfk said:


> Nice ensemble. Clean and classic!



The look I was going for! Thank you &#10084;


----------



## leejae88

stilly said:


> Just in...my new So Kate 120's!!!


gorgeous! if you don't mind me asking, how does it compare to pigalle 120s in terms of comfort/walkability?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Just in...my new So Kate 120's!!!



I love!


----------



## stilly

mrsjcfk said:


> &#128525;&#128525;luv


 


Christchrist said:


> Oh my. Those are cute


 


leejae88 said:


> gorgeous! if you don't mind me asking, how does it compare to pigalle 120s in terms of comfort/walkability?


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love!


 
Thanks so much *mrsjcfk, CC, leejae* and *Lav*!!!
I wore them to work today and they were fine.


----------



## BattyBugs

Black kid Almeria wedges yesterday. Blue denim Rollerball spikes on Wednesday.


----------



## bebefuzz

Sharing a turned around CL pic! Cuz, when the red shows, it's even more awesome. yippeee!


----------



## jcwabbit

Hello wearing today


----------



## Christchrist

bebefuzz said:


> Sharing a turned around CL pic! Cuz, when the red shows, it's even more awesome. yippeee!
> View attachment 2298191



Looking good girl


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Mr Posh Spice said:


> So happy my Daddy's are back!
> 
> View attachment 2276580



Your stack with the Daytona is tdf. Absolutely love all your H and Cls ofcourse


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Your stack with the Daytona is tdf. Absolutely love all your H and Cls ofcourse



Thank you!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bebefuzz said:


> Sharing a turned around CL pic! Cuz, when the red shows, it's even more awesome. yippeee!
> View attachment 2298191



Beautiful dress!


----------



## BattyBugs

I wore my black patent No. Prive 90's to dinner last night.


----------



## Loubspassion

Black satin NP today...


----------



## Hipployta

LP Spike Moroccan Red/Leopard


----------



## rdgldy

navy/white cotoniettas


----------



## martinaa

Mago black today


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing my classic pumps!


----------



## maryelle

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing my classic pumps!



Love the all black outfit!


----------



## Christchrist

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing my classic pumps!



This!&#10004;&#10004;&#10004;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;


----------



## rdgldy

Miss Boxe grafitti


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## BattyBugs

both pair.


----------



## stilly

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing my classic pumps!


 
Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing my classic pumps!



Very nice!


----------



## rdgldy

cathedrales-beige/gold


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful!


----------



## splashinstella




----------



## Lavenderduckiez

splashinstella said:


>



Very nice!


----------



## bebefuzz

wearing my diy strassed Louboutins again:


----------



## rdgldy

blue ostrich St. Pierres


----------



## Kayapo97

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing my classic pumps!



Killer outfit


----------



## stilly

splashinstella said:


>


 
I love these!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Piggies today...


----------



## hhl4vr

stilly said:


> Black Patent Piggies today...


 
Very Stunning photos Stilly, love the close up shot.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Patent Piggies today...



Cute yellow dress.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I forgot to take a pic today =/. I was wearing red python lady peeps for date night tonight.


----------



## wannaprada

Miss Benin with a dress I got from Barneys (don't recall name) and cardigan from Jcrew.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2314851
> 
> 
> Miss Benin with a dress I got from Barneys (don't recall name) and cardigan from Jcrew.



SUper hot! I wish I can wear heels like that to work!


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:


> SUper hot! I wish I can wear heels like that to work!



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## flyygal

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2314851
> 
> 
> Miss Benin with a dress I got from Barneys (don't recall name) and cardigan from Jcrew.



Love it! And those legs


----------



## alyssaxnicole

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 2314851
> 
> 
> Miss Benin with a dress I got from Barneys (don't recall name) and cardigan from Jcrew.



Those shoes are to die for! Love them! &#128525;


----------



## wannaprada

flyygal said:


> Love it! And those legs



&#128522; Thank you flyygal! 



alyssaxnicole said:


> Those shoes are to die for! Love them! &#128525;



Thanks A! These have fast become one of my favorites!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Here are my So Prive's I wore on my blog a little while ago! :shame:


----------



## stilly

SLCsocialite said:


> Here are my So Prive's I wore on my blog a little while ago! :shame:


 
You look amazing in these!!!
Love the outfit!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

SLCsocialite said:


> Here are my So Prive's I wore on my blog a little while ago! :shame:



Very pretty!! Thanks for sharing your awesome pics!!


----------



## maryelle

SLCsocialite said:


> Here are my So Prive's I wore on my blog a little while ago! :shame:



awesome outfit! creative styling


----------



## SheWhoDares

SLCsocialite said:


> Here are my So Prive's I wore on my blog a little while ago! :shame:


 
You're so beautiful I love your outfit!


----------



## lovemysavior

I wore my lovely Corneille's today for a job interview.  Here are the details to my outfit.


----------



## Chanieish

lovemysavior said:


> I wore my lovely Corneille's today for a job interview.  Here are the details to my outfit.



Love!!! Corneilles are one of my favorite styles. I have them in slingbacks and they are sooooo flattering. I'm sure your legs look great in these. 

Hope your interview went well!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

Chanieish said:


> Love!!! Corneilles are one of my favorite styles. I have them in slingbacks and they are sooooo flattering. I'm sure your legs look great in these.
> 
> Hope your interview went well!!!



Thank you.  The interview went well so just hoping well enough to give me the job. . . Lol.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

SLCsocialite said:


> Here are my So Prive's I wore on my blog a little while ago! :shame:



Cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lovemysavior said:


> I wore my lovely Corneille's today for a job interview.  Here are the details to my outfit.


Love the outfit!!!! I wish I can pull off  an outfit like that. Love the outfit!


----------



## lovemysavior

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the outfit!!!! I wish I can pull off  an outfit like that. Love the outfit!



Thank you Lavender


----------



## stilly

Red Lova Slingbacks today


----------



## splashinstella

SLCsocialite said:


> Here are my So Prive's I wore on my blog a little while ago! :shame:



you looks GREAT! also love your blog


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

lady peep in black kid for date night with DBF


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Crazyaboutblue said:


> View attachment 2325289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady peep in black kid for date night with DBF


Those are sexy!


----------



## stilly

Crazyaboutblue said:


> View attachment 2325289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady peep in black kid for date night with DBF


 
Love your LPs!!!


----------



## stilly

Blue Patent Leopard Piggies. These are 120s but they certainly look shorter in the pics...


----------



## rock_girl

Studded VPs


----------



## rock_girl

Maggie Santa Fe


----------



## SLCsocialite

DebbiNC said:


> Very pretty!! Thanks for sharing your awesome pics!!


 


maryelle said:


> awesome outfit! creative styling


 


SheWhoDares said:


> You're so beautiful I love your outfit!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute!


 


stilly said:


> You look amazing in these!!!
> Love the outfit!!!


 
Thank you girls so much!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

Pigalle 100mm in black kid leather today


----------



## stilly

Crazyaboutblue said:


> View attachment 2330785
> 
> Pigalle 100mm in black kid leather today


 
These Piggies are gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

Crazyaboutblue said:


> View attachment 2330785
> 
> Pigalle 100mm in black kid leather today



My only pair....and I love yours as much as I do my own!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Wore my No prive peep 120 patent slingback


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

stilly said:


> These Piggies are gorgeous on you!!!






DebbiNC said:


> My only pair....and I love yours as much as I do my own!



Thank you!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Crazyaboutblue said:


> View attachment 2330785
> 
> Pigalle 100mm in black kid leather today



Oh nice picture love the shoe/legging combination - was someone going out on the town?


----------



## leelee4

splashinstella said:


>


Love the picture setup!


----------



## leelee4

stilly said:


> Just in...my new So Kate 120's!!!


They look amazing on how much longer are the toe front compared to the pigalles? I know yo love your piggies!!


----------



## leelee4

Christchrist said:


> I can't remember if I posted. I wore my pigareselle 120 with my new Chanel boy to a fashion show this past weekend. They were not to bad. Feet swelled at the end though
> View attachment 2276208


Those are soo beautiful never seen the before!


----------



## leelee4

Wearing my red piggy spikes...


----------



## BattyBugs

Blue suede New Peanuts.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Black kid simple in 70 mm


----------



## stilly

leelee4 said:


> They look amazing on how much longer are the toe front compared to the pigalles? I know yo love your piggies!!


 
Thanks* leelee*!
The So Kates are a little more pointed than the Piggies. Take a look at the So Kate thread where I did a little side by side comparison of the two styles.


----------



## Frivole88

Wearing my 100mm Simples. I'm not a high-heels gal, my feet gave up after wearing them for 3 hours.


----------



## Kalos

kristinlorraine said:


> Wearing my 100mm Simples. I'm not a high-heels gal, my feet gave up after wearing them for 3 hours.
> 
> View attachment 2335571



Love this pic! This is how I usually feel after wearing any heels! No pain no gain!


----------



## rock_girl

Ostrich Ron Ron's


----------



## Flip88

rock_girl said:


> Ostrich Ron Ron's
> View attachment 2336032



perfection!


----------



## leelee4

Wearing MBB...


----------



## stilly

Nude LP's today


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

stilly said:


> Nude LP's today



Love LPs!


----------



## gquinn

Devalavi at the office today.


----------



## stilly

gquinn said:


> Devalavi at the office today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2337527


 
Those look so cute on you!!!


----------



## stilly

kristinlorraine said:


> Wearing my 100mm Simples. I'm not a high-heels gal, my feet gave up after wearing them for 3 hours.
> 
> View attachment 2335571


 
I love this pic!!!
Your outfit is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

twosmallwonders said:


> Wore my No prive peep 120 patent slingback


I like your outfit, especially the bag


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

leelee4 said:


> Wearing MBB...



beautiful!


----------



## gymangel812

Me in blue suede daffys, bf in roccia python Louis sneakers


----------



## BattyBugs

Marcia Balla wedges tonight to the AT&T Performing Arts Center.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Nude LP's today



Love the simple red dress combo.


----------



## Kayapo97

leelee4 said:


> Wearing MBB...



wow those shoes and leggings look hot girl.


----------



## twosmallwonders

lavenderduckiez said:


> i like your outfit, especially the bag



ty!!!!!


----------



## BattyBugs




----------



## rock_girl

leelee4 said:


> Wearing my red piggy spikes...





BattyBugs said:


> Blue suede New Peanuts.





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Black kid simple in 70 mm





leelee4 said:


> Wearing MBB...



Excellent choices ladies!  It is interesting to me to see what we wear on a regular basis.



kristinlorraine said:


> Wearing my 100mm Simples. I'm not a high-heels gal, my feet gave up after wearing them for 3 hours.



LOL!  This is funny and true...!


----------



## rock_girl

BattyBugs said:


> Marcia Balla wedges tonight to the AT&T Performing Arts Center.



Comfy and stylish choice!



gymangel812 said:


> Me in blue suede daffys, bf in roccia python Louis sneakers



The couple that wears red soles together, stays together...?!?    You two look seriously cool!


----------



## rock_girl

stilly said:


> Red Lova Slingbacks today





stilly said:


> Blue Patent Leopard Piggies. These are 120s but they certainly look shorter in the pics...



Fabulous as always Stilly!



Crazyaboutblue said:


> lady peep in black kid for date night with DBF





Crazyaboutblue said:


> Pigalle 100mm in black kid leather today



Looking good!  Love the outfits.



twosmallwonders said:


> Wore my No prive peep 120 patent slingback



A perfect everyday look!


----------



## rock_girl

gquinn said:


> Devalavi at the office today.





stilly said:


> Nude LP's today



It must have been a red sort of day...  Stilly in a red dress and GQuinn in red CLs.  Proof that great minds think alike!


----------



## rock_girl

Flip88 said:


> perfection!



Thank you!    They are a very special pair from a lovely tPFer who special ordered them.


----------



## BattyBugs

Wow! That picture turned out really bad. I'll take another picture on Monday, since I won't have time until then. They are suede boots with a wooden wedge. I have had them so long and they didn't come with a box, so I have forgotten the style name.


----------



## stilly

Bettyboo 120's in Pony Leopard Fur out to lunch today


----------



## anniethecat

stilly said:


> Bettyboo 120's in Pony Leopard Fur out to lunch today



They are so cute! I love the name of those.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kristinlorraine said:


> Wearing my 100mm Simples. I'm not a high-heels gal, my feet gave up after wearing them for 3 hours.
> 
> View attachment 2335571



But they still look hot on you!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gymangel812 said:


> Me in blue suede daffys, bf in roccia python Louis sneakers
> View attachment 2339752



NIce combo


----------



## rock_girl

stilly said:


> Bettyboo 120's in Pony Leopard Fur out to lunch today



Very Dita Von Teese!


----------



## splashinstella

gorg!


----------



## stilly

Nude LP's for Casual Friday


----------



## twosmallwonders

stilly said:


> Nude LP's for Casual Friday



Love this outfit and I have that purse too!


----------



## designerdiva40

From my IG yesterday


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

designerdiva40 said:


> From my IG yesterday



Cute!


----------



## DeMiau

stilly said:


> Bettyboo 120's in Pony Leopard Fur out to lunch today


Fantastic shoe !!!


----------



## rdgldy

black suede simples


----------



## Allibus

I've got my CLS Crocks on!


----------



## designerdiva40

Chilling at work...... Ron Ron 85 nude, my most comfiest pair of CL shoes


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Piggies today


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Classics are favorite!!


----------



## LV&Evie

My Blue Karey VPs are out for a stroll today...


----------



## hhl4vr

LV&Evie said:


> My Blue Karey VPs are out for a stroll today...


 
Very nice look with the jeans.


----------



## LV&Evie

hhl4vr said:


> Very nice look with the jeans.



Thanks!


----------



## anniethecat

Black patent Halte to a wedding in a converted barn on this cold rainy day.


----------



## BattyBugs

Cotenetta flats.


----------



## cts900

beige marazul espadrilles


----------



## maylove

bebefuzz said:


> Sharing a turned around CL pic! Cuz, when the red shows, it's even more awesome. yippeee!
> View attachment 2298191



Love the whole outfit!!!


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## Sue89

Harletty today  I've been missing winter!! And TPF!!
My friend took the picture while I was waiting for her to go to lunch


----------



## BattyBugs

Black kid Marcia Balla wedges on Friday. Blue suede New Peanuts yesterday.


----------



## twosmallwonders

120 piggales making their maiden voyage


----------



## stilly

twosmallwonders said:


> 120 piggales making their maiden voyage
> 
> View attachment 2362235



They're so gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## twosmallwonders

stilly said:


> They're so gorgeous on you!!!



Thank you!!!! Such a compliment coming from you  I have to say you motivated me to buy them and probably half a dozen skirts lol ... I'm loving it!


----------



## Sue89

Harletty again &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I'm in love with this boots!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Sue89 said:


> Harletty again &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2363801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this boots!!!



Nice pose!!!


----------



## Sue89

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Nice pose!!!



Thanks! &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## stilly

Sue89 said:


> Harletty again &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2363801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this boots!!!


 
Love the boots!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Piggies with my black raincoat for a rainy weekend...


----------



## MR14

Bianca Spikes


----------



## Sue89

stilly said:


> Love the boots!!!


Love them too! I'm obsessed!

I love your mod pics anyway! You have beautiful legs, and beautiful shoes of course!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Patent Piggies with my black raincoat for a rainy weekend...



Cute skirt!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

MR14 said:


> Bianca Spikes



I love the heels on you!


----------



## MR14

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the heels on you!



Thank you!


----------



## TheHighestHeel

Sue89 said:


> I'm in love with this boots!!!



Me too. Love your style too


----------



## Loubspassion

stilly said:


> Black Patent Piggies with my black raincoat for a rainy weekend...



Perfect look stilly. So classy


----------



## Nolia

Sue89 said:


> Harletty again &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2363801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this boots!!!



Gah! I'm not a fan of thick heels but these look gorgeous!!


----------



## Sue89

TheHighestHeel said:


> Me too. Love your style too



 Thank you!



Nolia said:


> Gah! I'm not a fan of thick heels but these look gorgeous!!



Thank you!  I'm not a fan too, well, not a fan on pumps even if I have the Bibi I'm not deeply in love with them, I've bought them because I didn't wanted to leave Paris without a new pair!  But on boots I really adore them! They make the walk much more comfortable and I love the shape they give to the boots and the legs! Harletty in particular was one of those pair that I could kill for!!:devil::devil:


----------



## Sue89

Gray Nitoinimoi &#10084; I want all of they're sisters! I'm deeply in love with this style!!


----------



## Thekelliemac

I cannot wait to take them out for my birthday. CL Geo pump grenadine.


----------



## rock_girl

Today I am wearing black suede Pouchkine.



Thekelliemac said:


> I cannot wait to take them out for my birthday. CL Geo pump grenadine.


So pretty!



Sue89 said:


> Gray Nitoinimoi &#10084; I want all of they're sisters! I'm deeply in love with this style!!


Very cool, especially with the tights you're wearing!


----------



## martinaa

Thekelliemac said:


> I cannot wait to take them out for my birthday. CL Geo pump grenadine.


 
Ohhh, I love the Geo! These are the 120? May I ask where you found them?


----------



## Sue89

Thekelliemac said:


> I cannot wait to take them out for my birthday. CL Geo pump grenadine.



Not my color but I really like and enjoy watching them!


----------



## Thekelliemac

martinaa said:


> Ohhh, I love the Geo! These are the 120? May I ask where you found them?


Yes they are the 120mm. i had to call this number to special order them. Christian Louboutin had a collaboration with Marie Claire for charity. I will link the Marie Claire blog post for you.

http://www.marieclaire.com/fashion/christian-louboutin-fashion-gives-back-rise-up


----------



## stilly

Thekelliemac said:


> I cannot wait to take them out for my birthday. CL Geo pump grenadine.


 
These look absolutely amazing on you!!!
I hope your B-day is soon!!!


----------



## stilly

White Spike Piggies...probably their last time out until next spring...


----------



## twosmallwonders

Wore my piggies to an LV event tonight they were a hit


----------



## Sue89

stilly said:


> White Spike Piggies...probably their last time out until next spring...



Oh my god!  I would never consider a pair of white shoes for me but.... I really love them on you! And I like how you wear them!


----------



## theto

Pivichic for anniversary dinner last night


----------



## Thekelliemac

stilly said:


> These look absolutely amazing on you!!!
> I hope your B-day is soon!!!


Thank you


----------



## gatorpooh

twosmallwonders said:


> Wore my piggies to an LV event tonight they were a hit
> View attachment 2369075



Looking good! I was going to get a pair of black So Kate's but I think I might try to find some piggies instead.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Sue89 said:


> Gray Nitoinimoi &#10084; I want all of they're sisters! I'm deeply in love with this style!!
> 
> View attachment 2367360



Very hot!! Are those leggings or pants? They look nice!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Thekelliemac said:


> I cannot wait to take them out for my birthday. CL Geo pump grenadine.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Nolia

*Repost from my thread! Last night for my birthday dinner!
Supra Fifre!*


----------



## stilly

twosmallwonders said:


> Wore my piggies to an LV event tonight they were a hit
> View attachment 2369075


 
Those piggies look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## twosmallwonders

gatorpooh said:


> Looking good! I was going to get a pair of black So Kate's but I think I might try to find some piggies instead.



Thank you!!! I'm loving them but I love the SO Kate grenadine too!!!!


----------



## twosmallwonders

stilly said:


> Those piggies look gorgeous on you!!!



Yay thanks!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Nolia said:


> *Repost from my thread! Last night for my birthday dinner!
> Supra Fifre!*



Cute combo!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

glitter d orsay


----------



## Sue89

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very hot!! Are those leggings or pants? They look nice!



Thank you! It's a pair of leggings!&#128568;&#128568;&#128568;


----------



## Sue89

Nolia said:


> *Repost from my thread! Last night for my birthday dinner!
> Supra Fifre!*



Wow you look stunning!!!


----------



## DeMiau

sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 2372589
> View attachment 2372590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glitter d orsay


helmour >>>>> love it !


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Red eel Decolletes today


----------



## mrsjcfk




----------



## stilly

Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 2372589
> View attachment 2372590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glitter d orsay


 


mrsjcfk said:


> View attachment 2374293


 

Gorgeous ladies!!!


----------



## stilly

Pigaresille 120's today


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Sue89 said:


> Thank you! It's a pair of leggings!&#128568;&#128568;&#128568;



I need to get a pair of leggings like that!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Pigaresille 120's today



Cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 2372589
> View attachment 2372590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glitter d orsay



Loving the outfit!


----------



## Sue89

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I need to get a pair of leggings like that!


Love them so much! They're from the a/w 2012 collection of Gareth Pugh, didn't seen anything similar but if I do I'll let you know!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Sue89 said:


> Love them so much! They're from the a/w 2012 collection of Gareth Pugh, didn't seen anything similar but if I do I'll let you know!



Thanks girl!


----------



## Sue89

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Thanks girl!



You're welcome &#128536;


----------



## katie2sweet

wearing these today .... (but can't remember what they are called)


----------



## katie2sweet

anybody know where I can find some white So Kate's   ??? 

thanks!


----------



## stilly

katie2sweet said:


> wearing these today .... (but can't remember what they are called)


 
I love these!!!
So cute!!


----------



## stilly

Denim Blue Jean Pigalles


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Denim Blue Jean Pigalles



Cute! I had no idea they actually exist!


----------



## katie2sweet

stilly said:


> Denim Blue Jean Pigalles



wow, those are so pretty  #Iwant !!


----------



## twosmallwonders

love these even more every time I wear them!


----------



## Anhel

Vlad said:


> Continued from http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/what-cls-are-you-wearing-today-285188.html


 help me. model "Simple Pump"  labeling or go one size smaller?
Thanks to all.


----------



## Anhel

weibaobai said:


>


Perfect look


----------



## stilly

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2384501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love these even more every time I wear them!


 

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2384501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love these even more every time I wear them!



Very cute!!! I like the mixture of white jeans paired with black top.


----------



## stilly

Black Python Piggies


----------



## alyssaxnicole

stilly said:


> Black Python Piggies




These are fab!


----------



## twosmallwonders

With my red nookas


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

stilly said:


> Black Python Piggies



Stilly... you always look great in your pigalles. Love those ones!!


----------



## anniethecat

twosmallwonders said:


> With my red nookas
> View attachment 2389506



Love your jacket...and of course the Nookas.


----------



## julianorman

twosmallwonders said:


> With my red nookas



Those make your outfit pop wonderfully!


----------



## maymay8098

blue teal pigalles


----------



## SuperGirly

stilly said:


> Black Python Piggies



You wear em to work...?


----------



## SuperGirly

Thekelliemac said:


> I cannot wait to take them out for my birthday. CL Geo pump grenadine.



Intimidating.... nice!


----------



## stilly

SuperGirly said:


> You wear em to work...?


 
I wear Pigalles to work quite a bit. The pythons are a little dressy for work but they're new so I couldn't resist...


----------



## BattyBugs

Blue suede New Peanut wedges for a meeting with my broker.


----------



## SuperGirly

stilly said:


> I wear Pigalles to work quite a bit. The pythons are a little dressy for work but they're new so I couldn't resist...



That's awesome.  Wish I could wear mine to work.:excl: If I'm in lab those days, it's a definite no-go.  But I should totally wear 'em if I'm just going to be at my desk!


----------



## Tivo

Hopefully this works. I have a tough time posting pictures here.


----------



## HauteBaganista

stilly said:


> Black Python Piggies


 

I LOVE!!!! INCLUDING THE LITTLE PIGGIES IN A BLANKET...PYTHON BLANKET THAT IT


----------



## BattyBugs

Marcia Balla wedges.


----------



## stilly

Tivo said:


> Hopefully this works. I have a tough time posting pictures here.


 
Love the pic *Tivo*!!!


----------



## Frivole88

Greissimo pumps 85mm


----------



## Sue89

stilly said:


> Black Python Piggies



Oh wow Stilly they're gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## rock_girl

Ostrich Ron Rons


----------



## stilly

Black Kid So Kates


----------



## twosmallwonders

Leopard lady lynch


----------



## stilly

Black V-Neck 120s


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Few quick shots:
*Tank - Club Monaco*
*Jeans - R&B Leggings*
*Heels - Louboutin Pigalle 120*


----------



## heychris1224

wearing my Rollerball in black with Chrisu silk scarf (Sly Sketchy Fox) http://www.chrisu.com/Collection_FW2013.html  and Jcrew pants


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Tivo said:


> Hopefully this works. I have a tough time posting pictures here.


Love the shot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Few quick shots:
> *Tank - Club Monaco*
> *Jeans - R&B Leggings*
> *Heels - Louboutin Pigalle 120*
> 
> View attachment 2400178



Love the colors on you! Beautiful!


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Few quick shots:
> *Tank - Club Monaco*
> *Jeans - R&B Leggings*
> *Heels - Louboutin Pigalle 120*
> 
> View attachment 2400178


 
Love the red leggings and black piggies!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm getting in a rut. My Marcia Balla wedges today.


----------



## katie2sweet

my "go to" heels are my Corneille  120mm with pencil thin stiletto


----------



## rock_girl

Black patent New Simples


----------



## Miss_smidge

Took my Belle Pythons for their first trip out today. Cab-restaurant-cab tho!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

nude very prive


----------



## Sue89

Ronfifi Supra, can't stop loving them.


----------



## Sue89

stilly said:


> Black V-Neck 120s


:worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## gatorpooh

Wore my black patent So Kate's out for the first time tonight. I have already developed a Love-Hate relationship with them. They are gorgeous but OH SO UNCOMFORTABLE!!!


----------



## Tivo

gatorpooh said:


> Wore my black patent So Kate's out for the first time tonight. I have already developed a Love-Hate relationship with them. They are gorgeous but OH SO UNCOMFORTABLE!!!


My gosh they are sexy! So Kate's are the sexiest stilettos I've ever seen. I feel like the hottest thing walking when I wear those. Lovely!


----------



## Kayapo97

Sue89 said:


> Ronfifi Supra, can't stop loving them.
> View attachment 2414761


 
Great looking boots, almost gives me vertigo looking down like that at them


----------



## LV&Evie

New-to-me white patent yoyos....just arrived, and oh so comfy!


----------



## JzLuxe

A night out & amazing weekend with my best friends! 


JZLuxe on Instagram


----------



## AEGIS

gatorpooh said:


> Wore my black patent So Kate's out for the first time tonight. I have already developed a Love-Hate relationship with them. They are gorgeous but OH SO UNCOMFORTABLE!!!





thanks for the honesty.  you look good though!


----------



## AEGIS

Tivo said:


> Hopefully this works. I have a tough time posting pictures here.




I love your coat!


----------



## Frivole88

the comfiest Loubies i've worn. please excuse my chubby feet.


----------



## Elsie87

Oxblood glitter VP's for tonight


----------



## anniethecat

Elsie87 said:


> Oxblood glitter VP's for tonight



Love these!


----------



## abrunette

Bibi 140 Calf !


----------



## rock_girl

JzLuxe said:


> A night out & amazing weekend with my best friends!
> JZLuxe on Instagram


Very nice!



LV&Evie said:


> New-to-me white patent yoyos....just arrived, and oh so comfy!


I like how you paired them with rolled skinnies!



gatorpooh said:


> Wore my black patent So Kate's out for the first time tonight. I have already developed a Love-Hate relationship with them. They are gorgeous but OH SO UNCOMFORTABLE!!!


Uncomfortable but so pretty!



Sue89 said:


> Ronfifi Supra, can't stop loving them.


Between you and Nolia, I am seriously thinking I need to find me a pair of these babies!



Miss_smidge said:


> Took my Belle Pythons for their first trip out today. Cab-restaurant-cab tho!


Not familiar with this style...I'd love to see a photo!  Can't go wrong with python though...



Lavenderduckiez said:


> nude very prive


Classy shoe for a classy lady!!!


----------



## Miss_smidge

rock_girl said:


> Not familiar with this style...I'd love to see a photo!  Can't go wrong with python though...
> 
> 
> 
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Here you go!


----------



## rock_girl

> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2421498



Booties...cool!


----------



## Tivo

My yummy So Kate's!


----------



## Kalos

Tivo said:


> My yummy So Kate's!
> 
> View attachment 2421579
> View attachment 2421580
> View attachment 2421583
> View attachment 2421584
> View attachment 2421589




These are gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## crystalhowlett

kristinlorraine said:


> the comfiest Loubies i've worn. please excuse my chubby feet.
> 
> View attachment 2420797




Omg. I love these!!!! My next retail buy. I live in my flats.  Did u order up or TTS?


----------



## Frivole88

i got them from Saks. they are sooo comfy and cute. 
they ran TTs for me. i'm between 36-36.5 in CLs and i got these on 36. 



crystalhowlett said:


> Omg. I love these!!!! My next retail buy. I live in my flats.  Did u order up or TTS?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Tivo said:


> My yummy So Kate's!
> 
> View attachment 2421579
> View attachment 2421580
> View attachment 2421583
> View attachment 2421584
> View attachment 2421589



THey are very pretty!


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

Tivo said:


> My yummy So Kate's!
> 
> View attachment 2421579
> View attachment 2421580
> View attachment 2421583
> View attachment 2421584
> View attachment 2421589



Wow those are amazing , look so good


----------



## neome

Wearing my ron ron 85 today


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

neome said:


> Wearing my ron ron 85 today



I love the print on your pants! Cute!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Col Zippe today


----------



## Mariqueen

I'm wearing my black patent Rolandos 120mm to work today. I wish I had taken pictures before I left the house today, but these will have to do


----------



## neome

neome said:


> Wearing my ron ron 85 today



Thanks dear, its from Topshop in case ur wondering


----------



## Kfoorya2

Shoe shopping with my so Kate's on


----------



## Tivo

Those look beautiful on you! I love the glitter. It just pops! How can one feel anything but fabulous in those shoes?


----------



## Mariqueen

Wearing my Rolandos, again. I've worn them for the past three days and today they don't hurt as much as they did the first day. It's true where the more you wear them the less painful they become


----------



## crystalhowlett

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2425434
> 
> 
> Shoe shopping with my so Kate's on



I love your glitter So Kates!!! perfect on you!! what did you find today?


----------



## crystalhowlett

hermosa_vogue said:


> col zippe today


pretty!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Mariqueen said:


> Wearing my Rolandos, again. I've worn them for the past three days and today they don't hurt as much as they did the first day. It's true where the more you wear them the less painful they become




Yes. The pain of victory


----------



## Mariqueen

Christchrist said:


> Yes. The pain of victory



About time, too


----------



## texno

Nice Pics


----------



## Nattie35

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2425434
> 
> 
> Shoe shopping with my so Kate's on


Loveee these! So beautiful!


----------



## Nattie35

Mariqueen said:


> Wearing my Rolandos, again. I've worn them for the past three days and today they don't hurt as much as they did the first day. It's true where the more you wear them the less painful they become


Good to know! I got mine about a year ago and have only worn them a handful of times bc of the pain.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Tivo said:


> My yummy So Kate's!
> 
> View attachment 2421579
> View attachment 2421580
> View attachment 2421583
> View attachment 2421584
> View attachment 2421589


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2425434
> 
> 
> Shoe shopping with my so Kate's on


So SEXY!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Dear All

So sorry for the general shout out, but playing major catch up!
You are all looking so glamorous!!!  I am sure M. Louboutin is proud to have stylish ladies wearing his fab shoes!  CONGRATS!!!


----------



## maryelle

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2425434
> 
> 
> Shoe shopping with my so Kate's on



now those are a fab pair to go out shopping with


----------



## maryelle

neome said:


> Wearing my ron ron 85 today



love the outfit! that celine


----------



## neome

maryelle said:


> love the outfit! that celine


Thanks, dear.


----------



## Luv n bags




----------



## Luv n bags

Pigalle kid leather 100's.


----------



## twosmallwonders

Out with my nookas


----------



## Tivo

Bianca's!


----------



## Mariqueen

I didn't get a chance to post on Saturday, but I wore my rolandos to a Christmas party Saturday night and wore them for around 6 hours straight and I was drinking and they didn't hurt me at all. So rolandos + a lot of alcohol = happy feet


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Mariqueen said:


> I didn't get a chance to post on Saturday, but I wore my rolandos to a Christmas party Saturday night and wore them for around 6 hours straight and I was drinking and they didn't hurt me at all. So rolandos + a lot of alcohol = happy feet


----------



## Mariqueen

helenoftroy45 said:


>


----------



## stilly

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2431085
> View attachment 2431086
> 
> Out with my nookas




They're so cute on you!!!


----------



## stilly

Tivo said:


> Bianca's!
> 
> View attachment 2431087
> View attachment 2431088
> View attachment 2431090




Love the Biancas on you!!!


----------



## twosmallwonders

stilly said:


> They're so cute on you!!!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Tivo

stilly said:


> Love the Biancas on you!!!


Thank you Stilly!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Very Prive Spikes


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Wore my Highness out tonight to a wedding 

After 3 hours of teetering around it was time to take them off to dance...I'm getting much better and moving around in these.


----------



## stilly

tigertrixie said:


> View attachment 2436580
> 
> Very Prive Spikes





Gorgeous Tiger!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots


----------



## Luv n bags

stilly said:


> Gorgeous Tiger!!!




Thank you, Stilly!


----------



## Luv n bags

Love your boots!


----------



## Angie415

My daf booties to work as I make the news happen for the 5 and 6!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Angie415 said:


> My daf booties to work as I make the news happen for the 5 and 6!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441292



They are cute! Did you get them tts?


----------



## mizcolon73

stilly said:


> Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots



These look amazing &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## FreshLilies

Daf spikes. In love.


----------



## Angie415

Lavenderduckiez said:


> They are cute! Did you get them tts?




Hey!! I'm usually a 36 but I always go a 1/2 size up on Dafs--it's a very narrow toe box, and they fit snug just like a 36 would in one of his other model shoes. &#128076;&#128512; hth!


----------



## DIAMONDS11180

carlinha said:


> my beloved daffs last night


gorgeous


----------



## DIAMONDS11180

freshlilies said:


> daf spikes. In love.


love these


----------



## crystalhowlett

tigertrixie said:


> View attachment 2436580
> 
> Very Prive Spikes




A favorite of mine!!! Still hunting for a pair in my size.  They look amazing on you.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Angie415 said:


> My daf booties to work as I make the news happen for the 5 and 6!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441292




You better work, Gurl!!!! That's a sexy way to deliver the news.  Love It!


----------



## crystalhowlett

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Wore my Highness out tonight to a wedding
> 
> After 3 hours of teetering around it was time to take them off to dance...I'm getting much better and moving around in these.



I felt that way in my Very mix! So much standing at weddings!!  Very pretty. 



stilly said:


> Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots




Lovely Stilly!


----------



## Angie415

Ready to ring in the new year with these babies! (Sale pair which conveniently arrived this afternoon!)


----------



## LolasCloset

Angie415 said:


> View attachment 2447049
> 
> Ready to ring in the new year with these babies! (Sale pair which conveniently arrived this afternoon!)



Ring-a-ding-ding! They're perfect


----------



## crystalhowlett

Pigalle patent 120mm. Happy NYE


----------



## IramImtiaz

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2447213
> 
> View attachment 2447214
> 
> 
> Pigalle patent 120mm. Happy NYE



Great photos  and I love your outfit!



Angie415 said:


> View attachment 2447049
> 
> Ready to ring in the new year with these babies! (Sale pair which conveniently arrived this afternoon!)



These shoes are just...  Where did you get them from? The boutique or...?


----------



## Loubspassion

Pigalle 120 black patent. For some reason I cannot upload a picture.


----------



## Angie415

IramImtiaz said:


> Great photos  and I love your outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> These shoes are just...  Where did you get them from? The boutique or...?




60% off from Pam Jenkins!! &#128513;


----------



## Angie415

LolasCloset said:


> Ring-a-ding-ding! They're perfect




Thank you!!!


----------



## IramImtiaz

Angie415 said:


> 60% off from Pam Jenkins!! &#55357;&#56833;



:O No way! I'm actually going to be in Edinburgh on Friday HOWEVER I just bought a pair of Gucci's so I have to tame myself 

Damn.


----------



## Miss_smidge

Angie415 said:


> 60% off from Pam Jenkins!! &#128513;




Recently?! I'll have to go in, I'm in Edinburgh too.


----------



## Angie415

Miss_smidge said:


> Recently?! I'll have to go in, I'm in Edinburgh too.







IramImtiaz said:


> :O No way! I'm actually going to be in Edinburgh on Friday HOWEVER I just bought a pair of Gucci's so I have to tame myself
> 
> Damn.




Yes, her sale started after Christmas &#128525;


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Angie415 said:


> View attachment 2447049
> 
> Ready to ring in the new year with these babies! (Sale pair which conveniently arrived this afternoon!)



Love the glitter!


----------



## Angie415

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the glitter!




Thanks, Lavender!!!


----------



## karinapricilla

5 by fabooosh, on Flickr​
Decollete 554 in black patent!


----------



## Angie415

karinapricilla said:


> 5 by fabooosh, on Flickr​
> Decollete 554 in black patent!




Umm, that's Valentino


----------



## karinapricilla

Angie415 said:


> Umm, that's Valentino



yeaa i posted the wrong link hahahhaa thats why i edit it  sorry!!


----------



## karinapricilla

DIAMONDS11180 said:


> gorgeous




U look gorgeous!!&#128525;


----------



## ladyluxe360

Love the boots


----------



## vidavis

Sharka Pump 70 Chic Patent today

Color: Magenta 6328


----------



## Anna1

Angie415 said:


> View attachment 2447049
> 
> Ready to ring in the new year with these babies! (Sale pair which conveniently arrived this afternoon!)




Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ohitbejasmine

nye party outfit! &#128522;


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

vidavis said:


> Sharka Pump 70 Chic Patent today
> 
> Color: Magenta 6328



Beautiful!


----------



## lala1

Wore this at a previous Christmas party and again yesterday for a night out. Bianca 140, Ysl Clutch and Isabel Marant fringe dress


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lala1 said:


> Wore this at a previous Christmas party and again yesterday for a night out. Bianca 140, Ysl Clutch and Isabel Marant fringe dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2460125



Love the outfit!! Beautiful clutch!


----------



## lala1

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the outfit!! Beautiful clutch!



Thank you :kiss:


----------



## pearlita

Not the best quality photo, but I've been puttering around in my new (to me) Gwenissimas, trying to perfect the fit as I bought them a little too big for me. Excuse the heel pad sticking out, I've since found a better way to make them fit.


----------



## vidavis

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Beautiful!


 thank you


----------



## rock_girl

Pouchkine


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Black patent Flo


----------



## Flip88

karinapricilla said:


> 5 by fabooosh, on flickr​
> decollete 554 in black patent!



&#9829;


----------



## Kalos

An oldie today...Teal suede Stevas...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

red watersnake decollete


----------



## itorresmd

Lady peep


----------



## foosy

DW with Nude So Kate


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

foosy said:


> DW with Nude So Kate



Extremely sexy!


----------



## rock_girl

Pouchkine (again).


----------



## foosy

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Extremely sexy!


Thank you !


----------



## cts900

i wore navy simple 100s today


----------



## alvavy

Love the skinny heels on So Kates. You're rocking them!



foosy said:


> DW with Nude So Kate


----------



## stilly

foosy said:


> DW with Nude So Kate




Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## lovieluvslux

foosy said:


> DW with Nude So Kate


Wow girl! Love the look.


----------



## foosy

alvavy said:


> Love the skinny heels on So Kates. You're rocking them!





stilly said:


> Just gorgeous!!!





lovieluvslux said:


> Wow girl! Love the look.



Thanks *alvary*, *stilly *and *lovieluvslux*!  
*Stilly*, you were definitely an inspiration for DW who now has 3 pairs of So Kate, although I don't think she will ever even think to run errands with them as you do  ...


----------



## stilly

Piggies in the snow!!!


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> Piggies in the snow!!!


Stilly, are those piggies from 2006-2009ish? They look a little "leggier", ie: like they have a slightly longer, more tapered heel than more recent iterations of the old cut. Totes foxy!


----------



## Flip88

stilly said:


> Piggies in the snow!!!



So pretty!  Now .... careful on that snow


----------



## stilly

LolasCloset said:


> Stilly, are those piggies from 2006-2009ish? They look a little "leggier", ie: like they have a slightly longer, more tapered heel than more recent iterations of the old cut. Totes foxy!




These are an older pair of piggies...probably from '08 or '09. They're one of my oldest pairs of Piggies and definitely the most worn...


----------



## KRZE1234

Off to brunch!


----------



## Seiko

foosy said:


> DW with Nude So Kate


They look fabulous.


----------



## Seiko

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Few quick shots:
> *Tank - Club Monaco*
> *Jeans - R&B Leggings*
> *Heels - Louboutin Pigalle 120*
> 
> View attachment 2400178


Great looking shoes on you!!


----------



## Seiko

itorresmd said:


> Lady peep


Super hot! How high are the heels?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

itorresmd said:


> Lady peep



Super cute!


----------



## itorresmd

Seiko said:


> Super hot! How high are the heels?


150 mm, love them


----------



## itorresmd

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Super cute!


Thanks


----------



## Donya Aurora

Vendome sling for today


----------



## mularice

Decolletté 868 Black Jazz


----------



## Nolia

Wore my MBBs out in the slushy blizzard last night to dinner.
I sprayed it down with Meltonian and tread about a block to the restaurant. I love this spray, no damage and my calf leather is still perfect!!


----------



## cts900

Donya Aurora said:


> Vendome sling for today


  adore this color


----------



## thehighheelsgir

RichardLynch said:


> Ive not posted here in a very long time, but these are what I'm wearing today!  My name-sake shoe, Lady Lynch.
> Excuse the hairy legs.



Great heels but you should shave your legs


----------



## BeckyLine

Gorgeous!


----------



## LouboutinChick

Playing today a little bit around&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LouboutinChick said:


> Playing today a little bit around&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2490828


Playing around with Louboutins are the best!!!  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## hhl4vr

LouboutinChick said:


> Playing today a little bit around&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2490828


 
Love them-great photo.


----------



## Donya Aurora

A bit of sparkl to light up my day


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Donya Aurora said:


> A bit of sparkl to light up my day


Gorgeous!!!  YUM YUM!!!


----------



## MBB Fan

Looks great!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Went out to dinner with my Yolanda 120 Python Cosmo/Muschio Silver.
Finally stretched out enough that they are comfy.


----------



## LouboutinChick

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Went out to dinner with my Yolanda 120 Python Cosmo/Muschio Silver.
> 
> Finally stretched out enough that they are comfy.




&#10084;&#65039;Love the Yolanda&#10084;&#65039;
They look beautiful. Great outfit too.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LouboutinChick said:


> &#10084;&#65039;Love the Yolanda&#10084;&#65039;
> They look beautiful. Great outfit too.


Thank you LouboutinChick for the kind words!!!  XOXO!!!


----------



## cts900

black bruges...very old school


----------



## LolasCloset

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Went out to dinner with my Yolanda 120 Python Cosmo/Muschio Silver.
> Finally stretched out enough that they are comfy.



Those are gorgeous! I love the whole ensemble!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LolasCloset said:


> Those are gorgeous! I love the whole ensemble!


Thank you LolasCloset


----------



## galadrielle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Went out to dinner with my Yolanda 120 Python Cosmo/Muschio Silver.
> Finally stretched out enough that they are comfy.


Lovely shoes & beautiful lady !


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

galadrielle said:


> Lovely shoes & beautiful lady !


Oh galadrielle, so sweet of you!  Thank you so much


----------



## tinachkaa

I finally broke out my Arielle Talon 120 Pythons today. They're too pretty to sit in the box.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

tinachkaa said:


> View attachment 2495355
> 
> 
> I finally broke out my Arielle Talon 120 Pythons today. They're too pretty to sit in the box.


----------



## Christchrist

tinachkaa said:


> View attachment 2495355
> 
> 
> i finally broke out my arielle talon 120 pythons today. They're too pretty to sit in the box.




&#128131;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Went out to dinner with my Yolanda 120 Python Cosmo/Muschio Silver.
> Finally stretched out enough that they are comfy.



Looking good helen!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

tinachkaa said:


> View attachment 2495355
> 
> 
> I finally broke out my Arielle Talon 120 Pythons today. They're too pretty to sit in the box.


Super hot!


----------



## tinachkaa

Waiting in the car for the hubby to get his haircut fresh for Miami.. Thought i'd share my Troops in the meantime while I'm still in NY!


----------



## hhl4vr

tinachkaa said:


> Waiting in the car for the hubby to get his haircut fresh for Miami.. Thought i'd share my Troops in the meantime while I'm still in NY!


 
Love'em-Great photo shots


----------



## tinachkaa

hhl4vr said:


> Love'em-Great photo shots




Thanks so much!


----------



## Prada_Princess

tinachkaa said:


> Waiting in the car for the hubby to get his haircut fresh for Miami.. Thought i'd share my Troops in the meantime while I'm still in NY!



Lovely Loubies


----------



## Prada_Princess

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Went out to dinner with my Yolanda 120 Python Cosmo/Muschio Silver.
> Finally stretched out enough that they are comfy.



Oh My Goodness - Love all of this.  Literally all of it. Of course the Yolanda's are beauties and in my favourite skin - python.  Your Max Mara coat is beautiful.  Is the collar fox? Love it!!!


----------



## Alice1979

Love isn't in the air, LOVE is on my feet. Happy Valentine's Day everyone


----------



## rock_girl

Black patent New Simples


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Madame Mouse 120 in Rouge Lipstick...it's Valentine's Day!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Happy v day :: happy anniversary


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Red satin anemone


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Lavenderduckiez said:


> View attachment 2504846
> 
> Red satin anemone


Stunning!!!!


----------



## twosmallwonders

A little more red satin  just in for love day


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

twosmallwonders said:


> A little more red satin  just in for love day
> View attachment 2505698


Great pop of color.  Perfect Valentines Outfit!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> View attachment 2504846
> 
> Red satin anemone




I love these


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Thanks ladies! They were pretty difficult to wear for the whole night. My feet were on fire at the end of the night. LOL


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Thanks ladies! They were pretty difficult to wear for the whole night. My feet were on fire at the end of the night. LOL




The curse of pigalle


----------



## Louboutinista

Rocking the Pigalle 120 (circa 2007) in silver spechhio leather 

The rest of the outfit: black leatherette leggings from Zara, silver oversized sweater from H&M, J Crew statement necklace, fox fur jacket, black velvet Chanel purse


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Louboutinista said:


> Rocking the Pigalle 120 (circa 2007) in silver spechhio leather
> 
> The rest of the outfit: black leatherette leggings from Zara, silver oversized sweater from H&M, J Crew statement necklace, fox fur jacket, black velvet Chanel purse


Cool Outfit!!!  Love it


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks, HelenOfTroy45! It was my first "CL of the day" post in this thread


----------



## mojo92

Louboutinista said:


> Rocking the Pigalle 120 (circa 2007) in silver spechhio leather
> 
> The rest of the outfit: black leatherette leggings from Zara, silver oversized sweater from H&M, J Crew statement necklace, fox fur jacket, black velvet Chanel purse




Love this!! I love your mix of high end pieces with high street items-the end result looks amazing, great outfit!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Louboutinista said:


> Thanks, HelenOfTroy45! It was my first "CL of the day" post in this thread


You should start posting more hun !!!  FUN FUN FUN!!!!  YAY!!!!


----------



## twosmallwonders

louboutinista said:


> rocking the pigalle 120 (circa 2007) in silver spechhio leather :d
> 
> 
> 
> the rest of the outfit: Black leatherette leggings from zara, silver oversized sweater from h&m, j crew statement necklace, fox fur jacket, black velvet chanel purse




hot hot hot!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Louboutinista said:


> Rocking the Pigalle 120 (circa 2007) in silver spechhio leather
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the outfit: black leatherette leggings from Zara, silver oversized sweater from H&M, J Crew statement necklace, fox fur jacket, black velvet Chanel purse




This!!!!&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128111;&#128111;&#128111;&#128111;


----------



## alyssaxnicole

Louboutinista said:


> Rocking the Pigalle 120 (circa 2007) in silver spechhio leather
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the outfit: black leatherette leggings from Zara, silver oversized sweater from H&M, J Crew statement necklace, fox fur jacket, black velvet Chanel purse




Love love love this outfit! & those shoes are perfect


----------



## stilly

Louboutinista said:


> Rocking the Pigalle 120 (circa 2007) in silver spechhio leather
> 
> The rest of the outfit: black leatherette leggings from Zara, silver oversized sweater from H&M, J Crew statement necklace, fox fur jacket, black velvet Chanel purse




Love the outfit & the Piggies!!!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> View attachment 2504846
> 
> Red satin anemone




They look amazing on you *Lav*!!!


----------



## sarakayy

Love it !! : you look amazing


----------



## Louboutinista

These make a perfect V-Day shoe! I love them!!! 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> View attachment 2504846
> 
> Red satin anemone


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> They look amazing on you *Lav*!!!



Thanks stilly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Louboutinista said:


> Rocking the Pigalle 120 (circa 2007) in silver spechhio leather
> 
> The rest of the outfit: black leatherette leggings from Zara, silver oversized sweater from H&M, J Crew statement necklace, fox fur jacket, black velvet Chanel purse



Cute outfit! Necklace is super cute!


----------



## sharon100

Going out for a meal rocking my patent piggies ' will my feet hold out ! '


----------



## LolasCloset

sharon100 said:


> Going out for a meal rocking my patent piggies ' will my feet hold out ! '


Rock it! You can make it!


----------



## Yourtopstylist

Black leather Daffodile 160mm


----------



## hhl4vr

Louboutinista said:


> Rocking the Pigalle 120 (circa 2007) in silver spechhio leather
> 
> The rest of the outfit: black leatherette leggings from Zara, silver oversized sweater from H&M, J Crew statement necklace, fox fur jacket, black velvet Chanel purse


 
Great outfit-I agree with the other comments and Hope to see more from you.


----------



## sharon100

LolasCloset said:


> Rock it! You can make it!


 Lovely to wear my CL,s and had a few nice comments , it made the pain in my feet be worth it ' made it 4 hrs and now arching feet lol ' thanks for your suport x


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Wore my beloved Corneille 100 Kid Pivoine today with my YSL Muse and suits.


----------



## Louboutinista

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wore my beloved Corneille 100 Kid Pivoine today with my YSL Muse and suits.



Looking very classy  Bag and shoes go perfectly together! And I love your hair!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Louboutinista said:


> Looking very classy  Bag and shoes go perfectly together! And I love your hair!!!


Thank you Louboutinista !
I had fun putting this outfit together for an otherwise boring suit for work.


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wore my beloved Corneille 100 Kid Pivoine today with my YSL Muse and suits.




Looking flawless as always love


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Looking flawless as always love


Thank you CC!!!  Love you!!!


----------



## Louboulove

My brand new Iriza d'Orsay 100mm


----------



## briska1989

Louboulove said:


> My brand new Iriza d'Orsay 100mm


    congratulatione, it's beautiful


----------



## gigilovesshoes

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wore my beloved Corneille 100 Kid Pivoine today with my YSL Muse and suits.




Stunning!!


----------



## Sidrah_cz

Casual wear and louboutin Lou strass sneakers


----------



## PetitColibri

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wore my beloved Corneille 100 Kid Pivoine today with my YSL Muse and suits.



gorgeous !! I didn't know the corneille existed in this color ! they are TDF and so are you !


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

gigilovesshoes said:


> Stunning!!


Thank you GiGi !!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

PetitColibri said:


> gorgeous !! I didn't know the corneille existed in this color ! they are TDF and so are you !


Oh PetitColibri,
You are too kind!  Thank you so much.
I love Corneilles and I have them in a few colors, but this Pivoine is definitely one of my favorites.
The pop of color just brightens my day where I have to wear boring suits for work.
The picture does not do justice for the shoes in fact.


----------



## Brazucaa

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wore my beloved Corneille 100 Kid Pivoine today with my YSL Muse and suits.


 
Looking GREAT Helen! In fact... Looking HoT!! . Nice to see you posting outfits again - looking forward to see many more!

B


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Brazucaa said:


> Looking GREAT Helen! In fact... Looking HoT!! . Nice to see you posting outfits again - looking forward to see many more!
> 
> B


Thank you Brazucaa for being so kind always!  Good seeing you too!
Big hug!!!


----------



## Brazucaa

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Went out to dinner with my Yolanda 120 Python Cosmo/Muschio Silver.
> Finally stretched out enough that they are comfy.


 
LOVE that coat of yours - very elegant, suits you no end! Ohh... and the shoes .... those shoes! 

Loved the WHOLE outfit, dear HoT!

B


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Brazucaa said:


> LOVE that coat of yours - very elegant, suits you no end! Ohh... and the shoes are not too shabby either...
> 
> Loved the WHOLE outfit, dear HoT!
> 
> B


Thanks, but my Yolanda looks a bit shabby???  They were taken out only twice though huh??? ... Gorgeous IRL I assure you!


----------



## Brazucaa

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Thanks, but my Yolanda looks a bit shabby??? They were taken out only twice though huh??? ... Gorgeous IRL I assure you!


 
For Goodness' sake, Helen, I was JOKING! They look FAN-TAS-TIC, I assure you!

B


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Brazucaa said:


> For Goodness' sake, Helen, I was JOKING! They look FAN-TAS-TIC, I assure you!
> 
> B


No sleep overnite so jokes go whoosh over my head hun.
Thank you sweethearg


----------



## LV&Evie

I wore my blue karey VPs the other day to a movie/dinner date with my BFF. 

Funny story.... I initially started out in fuzzy boots, because we still have snow at home. The weather got so warm over the course of the day that my feet were almost on fire... Thank god I had the VPs just hanging out in my car! 

CL's saved the day!


----------



## Christchrist

LV&Evie said:


> I wore my blue karey VPs the other day to a movie/dinner date with my BFF.
> 
> Funny story.... I initially started out in fuzzy boots, because we still have snow at home. The weather got so warm over the course of the day that my feet were almost on fire... Thank god I had the VPs just hanging out in my car!
> 
> CL's saved the day!




Well that's good and Amazing that you had them in your car. Mine would get trashed in there. All the kids. Ugh


----------



## samina

Donya Aurora said:


> A bit of sparkl to light up my day




I love these - twins on the mini sparkle!
I spy a louboutin bag in the background what did you buy?


----------



## LolasCloset

Black patent P120s tonight! Sorry for the awks bathroom shot.  I'm a jeans, T-shirt and Loub kinda girl


----------



## hermosa_vogue

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Oh PetitColibri,
> You are too kind!  Thank you so much.
> I love Corneilles and I have them in a few colors, but this Pivoine is definitely one of my favorites.
> The pop of color just brightens my day where I have to wear boring suits for work.
> The picture does not do justice for the shoes in fact.



These are just amazing HOT.

Where do you get all your Corneilles?  I'm desperately trying to get my hands on just one pair and I can't seem to find them.  And do you size TTS in them?


----------



## Christchrist

LolasCloset said:


> Black patent P120s tonight! Sorry for the awks bathroom shot.  I'm a jeans, T-shirt and Loub kinda girl




Classic!! Love it


----------



## Donya Aurora

samina said:


> I love these - twins on the mini sparkle!
> I spy a louboutin bag in the background what did you buy?


I forgot what the name is but it's the one with the green spikes on the shiny thick heels, I had to return them because the left one felt like it was a size bigger&#128546; and yes I love these it was my first time wearing them&#128521;


----------



## Louboutinista

Busting out my DIY strass Helmour in "volcano" (strassed over the original purple glitter base) -- it was my first attempt at strassing so these shoes are very special to me 

The rest of my outfit: Zara distressed leather jacket; Zara gray cotton top with lace inserts; Zara skinny jeans (Yes I'm a Zaraholic!); J Crew statement necklace; pink pony hair Fendi Baguette (have it for 10+ years -- an oldie but definitely a goodie!)


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

hermosa_vogue said:


> These are just amazing HOT.
> 
> Where do you get all your Corneilles?  I'm desperately trying to get my hands on just one pair and I can't seem to find them.  And do you size TTS in them?


My Pivoine, Jazz kid Nude and Black, Pink Satin and Chantilly Lace, Pink Satin/Chantilly Lace with jet swarovski at Tokyo boutique.  I got the patent black and nude from Horatio.  I know, crazy huh, but I just love the cut!!!  I think Horatio got a batch of them a month and a bit ago and Madison did as well about a month ago.

My size is a US 6.5 and my Corneille are 37.  My feet err slightly on the wider side so 37s gives me slight heel slippage which isn't a big deal.  If you have slender feet, you might want to go half down.

For Horatio, talk to Bessie and for Madison talk to Jeffrey.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Louboutinista said:


> Busting out my DIY strass Helmour in "volcano" (strassed over the original purple glitter base) -- it was my first attempt at strassing so these shoes are very special to me
> 
> The rest of my outfit: Zara distressed leather jacket; Zara gray cotton top with lace inserts; Zara skinny jeans (Yes I'm a Zaraholic!); J Crew statement necklace; pink pony hair Fendi Baguette (have it for 10+ years -- an oldie but definitely a goodie!)


Gorgeous!!!  Love the hard rock N roll style with the volcano strass!  Awesome combination!!!


----------



## Louboutinista

Hey thanks HelenOfTroy45 that's so sweet of you! 
That being said I have to say I'm soooo not a rock 'n roll kinda gal hehe -- I do love my jeans though! 



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Love the hard rock N roll style with the volcano strass!  Awesome combination!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Louboutinista said:


> Busting out my DIY strass Helmour in "volcano" (strassed over the original purple glitter base) -- it was my first attempt at strassing so these shoes are very special to me
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of my outfit: Zara distressed leather jacket; Zara gray cotton top with lace inserts; Zara skinny jeans (Yes I'm a Zaraholic!); J Crew statement necklace; pink pony hair Fendi Baguette (have it for 10+ years -- an oldie but definitely a goodie!)




Very pretty


----------



## stilly

LolasCloset said:


> Black patent P120s tonight! Sorry for the awks bathroom shot.  I'm a jeans, T-shirt and Loub kinda girl




Love the Piggies on you!!!


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wore my beloved Corneille 100 Kid Pivoine today with my YSL Muse and suits.





The Corneille's look amazing on you *Helen*!!!


----------



## stilly

Louboutinista said:


> Busting out my DIY strass Helmour in "volcano" (strassed over the original purple glitter base) -- it was my first attempt at strassing so these shoes are very special to me
> 
> The rest of my outfit: Zara distressed leather jacket; Zara gray cotton top with lace inserts; Zara skinny jeans (Yes I'm a Zaraholic!); J Crew statement necklace; pink pony hair Fendi Baguette (have it for 10+ years -- an oldie but definitely a goodie!)




Love the outfit *Louboutinista*!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> The Corneille's look amazing on you *Helen*!!!


Oh Stilly you are so sweet!!!  Thank you so much hun!!!


----------



## stilly

Flou Yellow Un Bout 120's


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Flou Yellow Un Bout 120's




Love these


----------



## Louboutinista

I just died, Stilly. I didn't think I cared much for this particular style and color... but you totally changed my mind about them! So, so gorgeous!! Killer legs too!  



stilly said:


> Flou Yellow Un Bout 120's


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> Love the Piggies on you!!!


Thank you *Stilly*!


----------



## LolasCloset

Christchrist said:


> Classic!! Love it


Thank you CC!


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> Flou Yellow Un Bout 120's


Oooh these look amazing on you


----------



## LolasCloset

Louboutinista said:


> Busting out my DIY strass Helmour in "volcano" (strassed over the original purple glitter base) -- it was my first attempt at strassing so these shoes are very special to me
> 
> The rest of my outfit: Zara distressed leather jacket; Zara gray cotton top with lace inserts; Zara skinny jeans (Yes I'm a Zaraholic!); J Crew statement necklace; pink pony hair Fendi Baguette (have it for 10+ years -- an oldie but definitely a goodie!)


You did such a great job strassing these, and they look gorgeous! Awesome with that jacket!


----------



## rock_girl

Ostrich Ron Ron


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

rock_girl said:


> Ostrich Ron Ron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2517821


Ostrich YUM!!!


----------



## Christchrist

rock_girl said:


> Ostrich Ron Ron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2517821




Oh my. That's pretty


----------



## hhl4vr

rock_girl said:


> Ostrich Ron Ron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2517821


 
Those are very pretty


----------



## rock_girl

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Ostrich YUM!!!





Christchrist said:


> Oh my. That's pretty





hhl4vr said:


> Those are very pretty



Thanks ladies!  So far, this is my only ostrich pair and I love them.  Plus, I find Ron Rons to be very comfortable... so it's a win win situtation all the way around!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

My black jazz calf Corneille, Blumarine dress and Celine nano luggage.


----------



## PetitColibri

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> My black jazz calf Corneille, Blumarine dress and Celine nano luggage.



you look amazing as usual ! you really make me want some Corneilles !


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

PetitColibri said:


> you look amazing as usual ! you really make me want some Corneilles !


Thank you PetitColibri!!!  Get one get one!!!  They are gorgeous!!!  Comfy too!!!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Out to dinner with my new So Kate's


----------



## Louboutinista

You look gorgeous in that dress and those Loubies and with that hair!!! I'm starting to want some Corneille too! 


HelenOfTroy45 said:


> My black jazz calf Corneille, Blumarine dress and Celine nano luggage.


----------



## Louboutinista

Ahhhh... I want your So Kate!!! so pretty 


twosmallwonders said:


> Out to dinner with my new So Kate's
> 
> View attachment 2519918
> View attachment 2519920


----------



## twosmallwonders

Louboutinista said:


> Ahhhh... I want your So Kate!!! so pretty




Thanks you so much!!! They are my first SK's I love them!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

twosmallwonders said:


> Out to dinner with my new So Kate's
> 
> View attachment 2519918
> View attachment 2519920




Very cute


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

twosmallwonders said:


> Out to dinner with my new So Kate's
> 
> View attachment 2519918
> View attachment 2519920


Love them!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

twosmallwonders said:


> Out to dinner with my new So Kate's
> 
> View attachment 2519918
> View attachment 2519920


Are they comfy for you?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Louboutinista said:


> You look gorgeous in that dress and those Loubies and with that hair!!! I'm starting to want some Corneille too!


Thank you so much!  Get em!!!  You won't regret it!!!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Christchrist said:


> Very cute




Thank you!!!



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Love them!!!




Thanks!! Me too!!



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Are they comfy for you?




They seem more comfy than my pigalle but my pigalle is probably half size too big. After I ate they were a little tight, I'm sure from the salt but yes for a shoe this height I did feel great in them! Had to tell my husband to walk slower lol.


----------



## PetitColibri

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Thank you PetitColibri!!!  Get one get one!!!  They are gorgeous!!!  Comfy too!!!



I trust you on this but right now my wish list is already huge ! I need to get more So Kate first


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

PetitColibri said:


> I trust you on this but right now my wish list is already huge ! I need to get more So Kate first


I must agree BIG TIME.  What colors are you after???


----------



## PetitColibri

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I must agree BIG TIME.  What colors are you after???



glitter glacier


----------



## twosmallwonders

PetitColibri said:


> glitter glacier




Oh I love this color and the grenadine so gorgeous!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Can't get enough of these!


----------



## Brazucaa

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> My black jazz calf Corneille, Blumarine dress and Celine nano luggage.


 
Looking fantastic H! And that silhouette... TDF... actually, TKF!!... 

B

PS - Many happy returns, H! There are worse things than having another Bday... trust me!... LOL


----------



## stilly

twosmallwonders said:


> Can't get enough of these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520883




They look amazing on you!!!


----------



## alex011674

Very nice


----------



## twosmallwonders

stilly said:


> They look amazing on you!!!




Thanks Stilly you are my inspiration!!!


----------



## nozza

Trying to get some use out of my Maribelles before the weather really warms up. Wore this outfit for casual dinner with friends this weekend.


----------



## Christchrist

nozza said:


> Trying to get some use out of my Maribelles before the weather really warms up. Wore this outfit for casual dinner with friends this weekend.




 What is the pitch on those?


----------



## nozza

Christchrist said:


> What is the pitch on those?


It's only a 90mm pitch - 100mm heel height & 10mm platform


----------



## LolasCloset

nozza said:


> Trying to get some use out of my Maribelles before the weather really warms up. Wore this outfit for casual dinner with friends this weekend.



Those look great on you! It seems like the tailoring on the shaft worked out really well.


----------



## Louboutinista

Wearing my So Kate in black suede to church today 
Rest of the outfit: Club Monaco moto jacket; Zara sequin striped top; BLANKNYC faux leather leggings; Chanel velvet clutch


----------



## bagzaddict

Well I'm not really wearing these today.  I just got them in the mail this morning but I feel like Cinderella!!


----------



## gquinn

bagzaddict said:


> Well I'm not really wearing these today.  I just got them in the mail this morning but I feel like Cinderella!!


So pretty!


----------



## bagzaddict

gquinn said:


> So pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## stilly

Louboutinista said:


> Wearing my So Kate in black suede to church today
> Rest of the outfit: Club Monaco moto jacket; Zara sequin striped top; BLANKNYC faux leather leggings; Chanel velvet clutch





Love the outfit!!!
The So Kate's are gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## Christchrist

bagzaddict said:


> Well I'm not really wearing these today.  I just got them in the mail this morning but I feel like Cinderella!!




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## nozza

LolasCloset said:


> Those look great on you! It seems like the tailoring on the shaft worked out really well.


Thank you! Yes well it came back slightly tighter around the calves than what I had wanted but with wear an expecting it to fit more comfortably. Thank god for the elastic at the top shaft.


----------



## tinachkaa

stilly said:


> Flou Yellow Un Bout 120's




Wowowowow! &#128525;


----------



## wobertow

bagzaddict said:


> Well I'm not really wearing these today.  I just got them in the mail this morning but I feel like Cinderella!!




Oooh!! I love them! What are they called? Sorry i'm pretty new to louboutins. I especially like the not so thin heels&#128525; tia!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bagzaddict

wobertow said:


> Oooh!! I love them! What are they called? Sorry i'm pretty new to louboutins. I especially like the not so thin heels&#128525; tia!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you! They are the Samira Strass.   I've worn them a little around the house to see if they are comfie,  which they are I think because of the heel.


----------



## twosmallwonders

My black patent 120's are dressing up my leggings today 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (excuse my dirty mirror and toys --- I blame it on the baby


----------



## LolasCloset

twosmallwonders said:


> My black patent 120's are dressing up my leggings today
> View attachment 2533511
> View attachment 2533512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (excuse my dirty mirror and toys --- I blame it on the baby


So pretty and always classics! I really like your top too


----------



## twosmallwonders

bagzaddict said:


> Well I'm not really wearing these today.  I just got them in the mail this morning but I feel like Cinderella!!




Wowzers!!!!!! Stunning


----------



## Flip88

twosmallwonders said:


> Can't get enough of these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520883



Gorgeous


----------



## bagzaddict

twosmallwonders said:


> Wowzers!!!!!! Stunning



Thank you!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Louboutinista said:


> Wearing my So Kate in black suede to church today
> Rest of the outfit: Club Monaco moto jacket; Zara sequin striped top; BLANKNYC faux leather leggings; Chanel velvet clutch


Hard and Elegant put together.  Love it!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bagzaddict said:


> Well I'm not really wearing these today.  I just got them in the mail this morning but I feel like Cinderella!!


YOWZA!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

twosmallwonders said:


> My black patent 120's are dressing up my leggings today
> View attachment 2533511
> View attachment 2533512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (excuse my dirty mirror and toys --- I blame it on the baby


I love the entire outfit here!!!  Very SEXY!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

twosmallwonders said:


> My black patent 120's are dressing up my leggings today
> View attachment 2533511
> View attachment 2533512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (excuse my dirty mirror and toys --- I blame it on the baby


Very lovely, 


were you going out or just being a sexy mum at home?
I used to have days I dressed up just to remind myself, I could do it! when we had our baby.


----------



## Thebestofshoes

twosmallwonders said:


> My black patent 120's are dressing up my leggings today
> View attachment 2533511
> View attachment 2533512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (excuse my dirty mirror and toys --- I blame it on the baby


 

Amazing  Thats the only word to you!


----------



## Mimi xx

http://instagram.com/p/lP86EQJBgH/

My CL Simple pumps in black patent


----------



## bagzaddict

Jan Pumps said:


> Wow, absolutely stunning toe cleavage.  Thanks for sharing



Thank you!


----------



## gquinn

Beige kid Bianca 140


----------



## Louboutinista

Sorry about the dirty mirror!!

Wearing my DIY strass Loubie flats to work today! Sorry I don't know what these are called... I tried the identification thread but to no avail  Anyway, they were in black patent and I painted them gold and strassed them in "Metallic Light Gold" 

(The rest of the outfit: Zara blouse, Zara jacket, Zara pants, fox fur scarf, Chanel classic flap, necklace purchased on Amazon)


----------



## Christchrist

Nice combos ladies. Good job on the flats girl


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks Christchrist!  The process was actually quite, um, therapeutic lol. Now I constantly find myself on the lookout for a new pair of CLs to strass :giggles:



Christchrist said:


> Nice combos ladies. Good job on the flats girl


----------



## Louboulove

Once the weather warms up and the snow is almost gone, I will be wearing mine more  Iol It sucks not being able to partake in this forum >.< If I want to wear them, I have to bring them in their bag and change here, but thats not as fun  

Love all the outfits


----------



## gquinn

I attempted to be brave today and wore Alti 160 in Apollo Calf. I made it half way through the work day and had to switch to flats.


----------



## west of the sun

Oh wow! Did you get many compliments? I would have complimented you all day until you switched to flats haha


----------



## gquinn

west of the sun said:


> Oh wow! Did you get many compliments? I would have complimented you all day until you switched to flats haha


Thanks! 

I work at a very casual attire tech company, in a city that is very laid-back and that is really the only reason I can get away with wearing my red-soled shoes

The fact that I received more compliments in my flats is a testament to that!


----------



## Louboutinista

TGIF ladies! :giggles:

In my beloved gold Corbeau flats 
_
(Zara leather jacket, Zara top, J. Crew necklace, Zara coated pants, brown fox fur scarf, Chanel bag)_


----------



## Christchrist

gquinn said:


> I attempted to be brave today and wore Alti 160 in Apollo Calf. I made it half way through the work day and had to switch to flats.
> 
> View attachment 2541505




Brave is a good word to describe it


----------



## Kalos

Nude Charleens with a Peter Pilotto for Target dress & my Mulberry Valentine's Alexa in the background.


----------



## twosmallwonders

Thebestofshoes said:


> Amazing  Thats the only word to you!




Thank you!!! Too sweet! 



Kayapo97 said:


> Very lovely,
> 
> 
> were you going out or just being a sexy mum at home?
> I used to have days I dressed up just to remind myself, I could do it! when we had our baby.




I did leave briefly but was mostly at home lol



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I love the entire outfit here!!!  Very SEXY!!!




Awh thanks !!!


----------



## hhl4vr

gquinn said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I work at a very casual attire tech company, in a city that is very laid-back and that is really the only reason I can get away with wearing my red-soled shoes
> 
> The fact that I received more compliments in my flats is a testament to that!


 

I'm with west of the sun..I would have complimented you all day until the flats came out.


----------



## shaggy360

west of the sun said:


> Oh wow! Did you get many compliments? I would have complimented you all day until you switched to flats haha



lol..same. I love the Alti 160


----------



## jeninvan

no so great weather out but need my cls as pick me up at the office...wearing Filos in black patent. thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## Louboulove

jeninvan said:


> no so great weather out but need my cls as pick me up at the office...wearing Filos in black patent. thanks for letting me share ladies


Cute! I really need to a Black Patent pair of CL... Ugh or nude. So much snow here but I am tempting to just bring them in the office and change here lol


----------



## Thebestofshoes

jeninvan said:


> no so great weather out but need my cls as pick me up at the office...wearing Filos in black patent. thanks for letting me share ladies


Amazing


----------



## cts900

tobacco kid miss marples


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gquinn said:


> I attempted to be brave today and wore Alti 160 in Apollo Calf. I made it half way through the work day and had to switch to flats.
> 
> View attachment 2541505



WOW! I don't blame you for that. 160mm are super hard to walk in. I don't think I can even last in an hour in those.


----------



## bella_vita

Working an international event in my New Simple pumps ::


----------



## hhl4vr

bella_vita said:


> Working an international event in my New Simple pumps ::
> View attachment 2557449


 
Looking good   Hopefully you will get compliments.


----------



## chunai0322

My bff's engagement party.. She's in nude Corneille and I'm in Neptune Pigalle... It's so hard to find this color in patent and I'm so glad I own this now!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

chunai0322 said:


> View attachment 2560486
> View attachment 2560487
> 
> 
> My bff's engagement party.. She's in nude Corneille and I'm in Neptune Pigalle... It's so hard to find this color in patent and I'm so glad I own this now!!!



Beautiful!!!


----------



## KatyaV

Very Prive Black Patent.  The best heels ever


----------



## Jujubay

Louboutinista said:


> Busting out my DIY strass Helmour in "volcano" (strassed over the original purple glitter base) -- it was my first attempt at strassing so these shoes are very special to me
> 
> The rest of my outfit: Zara distressed leather jacket; Zara gray cotton top with lace inserts; Zara skinny jeans (Yes I'm a Zaraholic!); J Crew statement necklace; pink pony hair Fendi Baguette (have it for 10+ years -- an oldie but definitely a goodie!)





Sorry if this sounds like a weird question, but I was wondering where did you buy your gel inserts for your pumps? I've been searching for a good pair.


----------



## rock_girl

Jujubay said:


> Sorry if this sounds like a weird question, but I was wondering where did you buy your gel inserts for your pumps? I've been searching for a good pair.



I am not Louboutinista, but I use PediFix or Spenco, which can be bought at many online stores.


----------



## Louboutinista

Sorry about the late reply, I haven't been logging in recently. Anyway, I just use the ones from Dr Scholl's or some Asian drugstore brands which are essentially the same thing as Dr Scholl's. I use half insoles mostly for my heels. Hope this helps! 



Jujubay said:


> Sorry if this sounds like a weird question, but I was wondering where did you buy your gel inserts for your pumps? I've been searching for a good pair.


----------



## Louboutinista

Love your outfit! Where did you get your top??? 



chunai0322 said:


> View attachment 2560486
> View attachment 2560487
> 
> 
> My bff's engagement party.. She's in nude Corneille and I'm in Neptune Pigalle... It's so hard to find this color in patent and I'm so glad I own this now!!!


----------



## Louboutinista

Haha thanks Jan Pumps! I just hope the paint won't come off too easily since I painted over the patent leather...



Jan Pumps said:


> The flats are exquisite and the toe cleavage is sensational.  I wouldn't get a thing accomplished if I worked next to you.


----------



## chunai0322

Louboutinista said:


> Love your outfit! Where did you get your top???



it's a birthday day present from my friend. I believe she bought it here

https://www.calypsostbarth.com/


----------



## gquinn

Had 2 changes of CL at work today:

Bianca 140 in beige kid & Decoltissimo 100 in navy patent


----------



## stilly

chunai0322 said:


> View attachment 2560486
> View attachment 2560487
> 
> 
> My bff's engagement party.. She's in nude Corneille and I'm in Neptune Pigalle... It's so hard to find this color in patent and I'm so glad I own this now!!!




Love the Piggies!!!
The color is amazing!!!


----------



## twosmallwonders

gquinn said:


> Had 2 changes of CL at work today:
> 
> Bianca 140 in beige kid & Decoltissimo 100 in navy patent
> View attachment 2571277




Oh good heavens those blue ones TDF! Gorgeous!


----------



## Alohilani

Wearing my Charleen 85s today -


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gquinn said:


> Had 2 changes of CL at work today:
> 
> Bianca 140 in beige kid & Decoltissimo 100 in navy patent
> View attachment 2571277



I'm eyeing on that beautiful Chanel!


----------



## stilly

Gray Python So Kates


----------



## gquinn

Holy - those are so beautiful!


stilly said:


> Gray Python So Kates


----------



## Alohilani

gquinn said:


> Holy - those are so beautiful!


Agreed - those are awesome!!!!!!


----------



## stilly

gquinn said:


> Holy - those are so beautiful!





Alohilani said:


> Agreed - those are awesome!!!!!!





Thanks so much!!!


----------



## LouboutinChick

Today I'm wearing my Pacific blue suede 'Geo Pump 100' spike


----------



## hhl4vr

LouboutinChick said:


> Today I'm wearing my Pacific blue suede 'Geo Pump 100' spike


 
Those look great.


----------



## twosmallwonders

OOTD date night with my trusty black patent pigalle  love these suckers!


----------



## stilly

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2589557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOTD date night with my trusty black patent pigalle  love these suckers!




Love the dress & Piggies!!!!


----------



## stilly

LouboutinChick said:


> Today I'm wearing my Pacific blue suede 'Geo Pump 100' spike





Gorgeous shoes!!!


----------



## Jujubay

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2589557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOTD date night with my trusty black patent pigalle  love these suckers!



classic shoes with a classic bag. Love it


----------



## LouboutinChick

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2589557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOTD date night with my trusty black patent pigalle  love these suckers!



Beautiful outfit for a dight night  The pigalle looks fantastic 
I would wear these outfit too. I've got a similar outfit too. I'm always wearing my pigalle 120's or bianca 120's/140's to my black outfit.


----------



## twosmallwonders

LouboutinChick said:


> Beautiful outfit for a dight night  The pigalle looks fantastic
> 
> I would wear these outfit too. I've got a similar outfit too. I'm always wearing my pigalle 120's or bianca 120's/140's to my black outfit.







Jujubay said:


> classic shoes with a classic bag. Love it







stilly said:


> Love the dress & Piggies!!!!




Thank you girls! It was nice to dress up and get out we don't get to do it often and I usually don't dress up this much! It was such a yummy dinner  even the waiter (we are his regulars when we do get out) commented on my dress and shoes hehehe


----------



## Mrs. MFH

DH snapped these as I was trying to decide if I was going to switch from my Ron Ron Coral Suede or my Flo Rose Paris.... The dress is from Bebe


----------



## Kalos

Mrs. MFH said:


> DH snapped these as I was trying to decide if I was going to switch from my Ron Ron Coral Suede or my Flo Rose Paris.... The dress is from Bebe
> View attachment 2594402




I am in love with your shoe wardrobe, all the colours & styles are amazing.


----------



## cts900

pink patent HPs


----------



## Sidrah_cz




----------



## rock_girl

Ostrich Ron Ron!  

So excited to be in heels again after a running related foot injury.


----------



## s.s. alexandra

A picture of my chartreuse Ron Rons on my way to law school graduation yesterday  I bought them in Paris in 2012 but hadn't found an occasion for these particular beauties until now!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

s.s. alexandra said:


> A picture of my chartreuse Ron Rons on my way to law school graduation yesterday  I bought them in Paris in 2012 but hadn't found an occasion for these particular beauties until now!
> 
> View attachment 2602177



NIce!


----------



## saintgermain

Love the chartreuse shade


----------



## Christina2

Stilly - Those pyrhon so kates look divine on you !


----------



## Christina2

Classic Black with Pigalle 120s - the perfect look ! Can you last the whole night ? I can only go about 4 hours in my Pigalle 120s


----------



## Kynya

Pigalle 120s in Grenadine. Kentucky Derby themed baby shower.


----------



## Kynya

Mrs. MFH said:


> DH snapped these as I was trying to decide if I was going to switch from my Ron Ron Coral Suede or my Flo Rose Paris.... The dress is from Bebe
> View attachment 2594402




Drooling! Cute dress & beautiful collection!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Kynya said:


> Pigalle 120s in Grenadine. Kentucky Derby themed baby shower.




Love the color on those Piggies Hun. Very pretty picture


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Kynya said:


> Drooling! Cute dress & beautiful collection!




Thanks!


----------



## Christina2

Kynya said:


> Pigalle 120s in Grenadine. Kentucky Derby themed baby shower.


What a delightful spring time outfit ! Do you have any other Pigalles or So Kates ?


----------



## Myrkur

Trying on my new dress worn with bianca's


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 2606129
> 
> 
> Trying on my new dress worn with bianca's



 I approve!!  very very beautiful style.


----------



## stilly

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 2606129
> 
> 
> Trying on my new dress worn with bianca's




Love your dress and Biancas!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Myrkur

stilly said:


> Love your dress and Biancas!!!
> Gorgeous!!!





kickb0xingkid3 said:


> I approve!!  very very beautiful style.




Thank you


----------



## cts900

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 2606129
> 
> 
> Trying on my new dress worn with bianca's



love!


----------



## rachellemel

Kynya said:


> Pigalle 120s in Grenadine. Kentucky Derby themed baby shower.




Just lovely!


----------



## rachellemel

Just waitin' on hubby before going out to dinner in my Milady's


----------



## twosmallwonders

My fav's


----------



## Christina2

twosmallwonders said:


> My fav's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611561


Nice outfit. Those So Kates look so cute with the lace. I must admit I LOVE my So Kates but so far they don't love me back ... but I am detemined to make them work - they are too sexy / cute / hot to give up ! I guess I just need more " break in " time - lol ... Do you wear yours often ? How do they fit and feel on you ? How many hours can you last on these gorgeous gorgeous heels !


----------



## twosmallwonders

Christina2 said:


> Nice outfit. Those So Kates look so cute with the lace. I must admit I LOVE my So Kates but so far they don't love me back ... but I am detemined to make them work - they are too sexy / cute / hot to give up ! I guess I just need more " break in " time - lol ... Do you wear yours often ? How do they fit and feel on you ? How many hours can you last on these gorgeous gorgeous heels !




They definitely take some breaking in. I can now wear them for several hours I did last Sunday to my sisters baby shower from 11 to 5 I wasn't on my feet the entire time but I was a lot of the time. They fit snug I went small because I have issues with my pigalle slipping in the back believe me going small is painful but so worth it. These are really starting to fit good. I do have a sock stuck in the toe box of each one when I'm not wearing them to try and break that part in as they are still very tight on my last toes. You do have to wear them to really break them in but once you do they aren't too bad!


----------



## Christina2

twosmallwonders said:


> They definitely take some breaking in. I can now wear them for several hours I did last Sunday to my sisters baby shower from 11 to 5 I wasn't on my feet the entire time but I was a lot of the time. They fit snug I went small because I have issues with my pigalle slipping in the back believe me going small is painful but so worth it. These are really starting to fit good. I do have a sock stuck in the toe box of each one when I'm not wearing them to try and break that part in as they are still very tight on my last toes. You do have to wear them to really break them in but once you do they aren't too bad!


Thank you so much for the words of encouragement. I too believe that the pain will certainly be worth it ! I have promised myself to wear my So Kates to work everyday this week so I will not be tempted to take them off when they get to be "too much" ( the boss hates it when we take our shoes off - she says it is very unprofessional and BTW she wears VERY high VERY tight heels herself so it's not so bad if we have to endure a little discomfort too - lol) I'm hoping I'll be able to wear these heels without too much discomfort in 2 or 3 days of constant wear. Do you remember how long it took you to break in your So Kates ?


----------



## twosmallwonders

Christina2 said:


> Thank you so much for the words of encouragement. I too believe that the pain will certainly be worth it ! I have promised myself to wear my So Kates to work everyday this week so I will not be tempted to take them off when they get to be "too much" ( the boss hates it when we take our shoes off - she says it is very unprofessional and BTW she wears VERY high VERY tight heels herself so it's not so bad if we have to endure a little discomfort too - lol) I'm hoping I'll be able to wear these heels without too much discomfort in 2 or 3 days of constant wear. Do you remember how long it took you to break in your So Kates ?




Meh I'm probably still breaking them in lol! I've had them for about 3 months but I've probably only worn them maybe a dozen and a half times but they are WAY better than they were at first!


----------



## Loubspassion

Love the Milady. This style is so feminine and chic


----------



## Christina2

twosmallwonders said:


> Meh I'm probably still breaking them in lol! I've had them for about 3 months but I've probably only worn them maybe a dozen and a half times but they are WAY better than they were at first!


Oh My - you have worn your So Kates like 18 times and are still breaking them in ? I guess it's because we really do have to buy them about 1 size too small to avoid that totally ugly heel gap, right ? Well. like I said I'll be wearing my So Kates to work until I break them in. Wish me luck - I might need it - lol ... but like you said the pain WILL be worth it, eventually ! ... and besides I have a lot of other things I can concentrate on at work so I think that will help me a lot.


----------



## stilly

twosmallwonders said:


> My fav's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611561




Love the dress and So Kate's!!!


----------



## stilly

rachellemel said:


> View attachment 2609375
> 
> Just waitin' on hubby before going out to dinner in my Milady's




So cute!!!


----------



## thehighheelsgir

Christina2 said:


> Oh My - you have worn your So Kates like 18 times and are still breaking them in ? I guess it's because we really do have to buy them about 1 size too small to avoid that totally ugly heel gap, right ? Well. like I said I'll be wearing my So Kates to work until I break them in. Wish me luck - I might need it - lol ... but like you said the pain WILL be worth it, eventually ! ... and besides I have a lot of other things I can concentrate on at work so I think that will help me a lot.



Ya I got mine a whole size small to like it was hard jus to get them on my feet when they were new but now that I've worn mine at least a dozen times there starting to get comfy but you really do have to put up with your feet esp your toes hurting a lot in these til you break them in if you get them where they feel good when there new theyll be falling off your feet after 5 wears.


----------



## Christina2

thehighheelsgir said:


> Ya I got mine a whole size small to like it was hard jus to get them on my feet when they were new but now that I've worn mine at least a dozen times there starting to get comfy but you really do have to put up with your feet esp your toes hurting a lot in these til you break them in if you get them where they feel good when there new theyll be falling off your feet after 5 wears.


Yes I did the same thing - bought my So Kates a full size down. Right now I'm wearing them at work. They do feel very tight on my toes but I know if I can just bear up they will be perfect - some day. How many wears does it take you before your So Kates are at least not really painfull ? How many pairs of these gorgeous heels do you have so far ? Are you planning to buy more ? So far I just have 2 pair but my dream would be to have nothing but So Kates and Pigalle 120s in my closet. I have also heard that CL is coming out with a So Kate style with a 130mm heel ! I am sooo wanting to try that one !


----------



## Christina2

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Black Patent Pigalle 100


Those heels in your avatar are driving me crazy. Are they for real ? Do you have a pair ? What's it like to wear such totally dangerous looking heels ?


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Gray Python So Kates


Stilly - you make So Kates look So Good, So Sexy, So Cute, So EVERYTHING ! I just LOVE your posts. Please do more closeups of the shoes so we can all appreciate all the little details .


----------



## rachellemel

stilly said:


> So cute!!!




Thank you!  Coming from you, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Christina2

I'm wearing my black patent leather So Kates today. Wore them for a looong 8 hour shift at work - lots of walking around the office and now I'm at home trying to continue breaking them in till bedtime. Makes for a long day I know but I think if I do some "intense" breaking them in for a few days they will be comfy and I will be able to wear them the same as all my other pointed toe heels. BTW - I have Choo Anouks that I also bought about 1 size down and I can tell you they are certainly worth a few days of pain - what totally gorgeous heels those are ... and I think I LOVE the So Kates even more so my future is looking good !!!


----------



## thehighheelsgir

Christina2 said:


> I'm wearing my black patent leather So Kates today. Wore them for a looong 8 hour shift at work - lots of walking around the office and now I'm at home trying to continue breaking them in till bedtime. Makes for a long day I know but I think if I do some "intense" breaking them in for a few days they will be comfy and I will be able to wear them the same as all my other pointed toe heels. BTW - I have Choo Anouks that I also bought about 1 size down and I can tell you they are certainly worth a few days of pain - what totally gorgeous heels those are ... and I think I LOVE the So Kates even more so my future is looking good !!!



You go girl!!!  Ya my feet hurt pretty bad the first few times I wore mine but it does get better!!!!


----------



## Christina2

thehighheelsgir said:


> You go girl!!!  Ya my feet hurt pretty bad the first few times I wore mine but it does get better!!!!


Thanks so much for the words of encouragement. I am wearing my So Kates for day 3 now and they are getting a little better. I hope they get better soon because they are making it a little hard to concentrate on my job if you know what I mean... Can you tell me more about breaking in So Kates ? How did yours feel when you first got them ? Did you order a size down ? How long did you wear them each time when you were breaking them in ? How long does it take before these totally GORGEOUS heels become at least tolerable on the toes ?


----------



## thehighheelsgir

Christina2 said:


> Thanks so much for the words of encouragement. I am wearing my So Kates for day 3 now and they are getting a little better. I hope they get better soon because they are making it a little hard to concentrate on my job if you know what I mean... Can you tell me more about breaking in So Kates ? How did yours feel when you first got them ? Did you order a size down ? How long did you wear them each time when you were breaking them in ? How long does it take before these totally GORGEOUS heels become at least tolerable on the toes ?



I dunno I think it depends a lot on how your feet are are your feet wide at all?  I def kno what you mean about concentrating at work!!!! I got mine a size small like you did and I prolly wore mine maybe half a dozen times all day and it was kinda rough but then it got a lil better I mean there def never gunna be comfy wear to the park shoes but when I ware mine now they dont kill me if that makes any sense?


----------



## rock_girl

My new Geos!  Got them a few months back and haven't had an opportunity to wear them yet.


----------



## rachellemel

rock_girl said:


> My new Geos!  Got them a few months back and haven't had an opportunity to wear them yet.




Those look amazing on you!  Enjoy them!&#128512;


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Patent lady peeps with the red tip


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Patent lady peeps with the red tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621900





I love LP's but the red toe makes them extra gorgeous!!!


----------



## Christina2

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Patent lady peeps with the red tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621900


Gorgeous shoes hon ... how high are the heels ? Are they easy to walk in ?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christina2 said:


> Gorgeous shoes hon ... how high are the heels ? Are they easy to walk in ?



Thanks Christina! They heels are 150mm and they are not that hard to walk in thats if its on an even surface. I live in the bay area and the roads are not always smooth so it is sometimes difficult to walk in. However I do need to take baby steps though.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I love LP's but the red toe makes them extra gorgeous!!!



Thanks stilly!


----------



## 9distelle

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Patent lady peeps with the red tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621900


These LP's are made for your legs & feet, they look perfect on you!! I hope you find them as comfortable as mine!! Shoe twins!!


----------



## DebbiNC

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Patent lady peeps with the red tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621900



One of my all time favorites! Congrats!!


----------



## Christina2

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Thanks Christina! They heels are 150mm and they are not that hard to walk in thats if its on an even surface. I live in the bay area and the roads are not always smooth so it is sometimes difficult to walk in. However I do need to take baby steps though.


 
I must tell you - the thought of you being forced to take baby steps in 150mm heels is sooo cute ! What are your favorite heels to wear for everyday ? I have been training my feet to wear the GORGEOUS So Kates - Love the look and all the compliments !


----------



## Christina2

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Patent lady peeps with the red tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621900


Oops - forgot to stay a couple of things. The heels look less than 150mm in the photo, must be the angle ? ... and don't we all know how treacherous broken sidewalks and cobblestone can be ... There's a large section of really bad sidewalk in front of my office and I cringe evey morning when I try to get to the door with my 120mm heels pointing every way but up - lol


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

9distelle said:


> These LP's are made for your legs & feet, they look perfect on you!! I hope you find them as comfortable as mine!! Shoe twins!!



Yay twins!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christina2 said:


> Oops - forgot to stay a couple of things. The heels look less than 150mm in the photo, must be the angle ? ... and don't we all know how treacherous broken sidewalks and cobblestone can be ... There's a large section of really bad sidewalk in front of my office and I cringe evey morning when I try to get to the door with my 120mm heels pointing every way but up - lol



Yes it does look a lot less than 150mm and I did take the photo by an angle. My hands aren't long enough.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

DebbiNC said:


> One of my all time favorites! Congrats!!



Thanks Debbi!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Taken a week or so ago at work. Black patent pigalle plato in 120mm.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mrs. MFH said:


> DH snapped these as I was trying to decide if I was going to switch from my Ron Ron Coral Suede or my Flo Rose Paris.... The dress is from Bebe
> View attachment 2594402



I'm very much in love with your collection!!!


----------



## hhl4vr

Lavenderduckiez said:


> View attachment 2624141
> 
> Taken a week or so ago at work. Black patent pigalle plato in 120mm.


 
You look great in that outfit.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hhl4vr said:


> You look great in that outfit.


Thanks HH!


----------



## Hipployta




----------



## BagBragger

Hipployta said:


>




I love the flats. I really like the black on black.  How is the toe box for you?  And is that you?  You remind me of my niece (smile).  I'm beginning to realize that you have a very diverse collection of shoes!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> View attachment 2624141
> 
> Taken a week or so ago at work. Black patent pigalle plato in 120mm.




They look gorgeous on you *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

Ayers Watersnake So Kates today...


----------



## BirkinLover77

Lavenderduckiez said:


> View attachment 2624141
> 
> Taken a week or so ago at work. Black patent pigalle plato in 120mm.


Love these but have in Nude. I must admit due to the platform these are much better to walk in all day.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Ayers Watersnake So Kates today...


You look sexy in those ever Fabulous Shoes. Exotic are on my list for So Kate one Day!!!


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## cts900

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2630195


----------



## rdgldy

cts900 said:


> LOVE seeing you in here. LOVE the Sometimes. _*LOVE*_ the avi!!!!!


Hi, cts900!!! How are you these days
Seriously have a thing for rockstuds


----------



## annamoon

Love your silver heels, they must look great from front? 


Great choice and good for summer fun!! 








rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2630195


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Ron Ron Tortoise Patent while doing some shopping...


----------



## cts900

rdgldy said:


> Hi, cts900!!! How are you these days
> Seriously have a thing for rockstuds



Hahaha, I can only imagine how smashing you are in them!!  May have to venture over into sister threads and hope to see you .

I am _fabulous_!


----------



## jalbs

My iriza's... So comfy!


----------



## BirkinLover77

jalbs said:


> My iriza's... So comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2632037


Love the print on your CL shoes


----------



## BagBragger

Mrs. MFH said:


> Ron Ron Tortoise Patent while doing some shopping...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2631013




Two cute!


----------



## Christina2

file://christina2 in 120 pigalles

Today I'm wearing my Pigalles 120. I know the photo is not so good. I am not so good with cameras - this is from my cell phone. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christina2 said:


> file://christina2 in 120 pigalles
> 
> Today I'm wearing my Pigalles 120. I know the photo is not so good. I am not so good with cameras - this is from my cell phone. Hope you guys like it.


I cannot access the link boohoo!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jalbs said:


> My iriza's... So comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2632037



The print is beautiful!


----------



## Christina2

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I cannot access the link boohoo!


 
I would love to show you my Pigalles but I don't know how to post a picture. Help me ?


----------



## rock_girl

Black Patent New Simples


----------



## Skyblue4

Hubby gave me beautiful black patent CL pumps for Christmas.  I adore them!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christina2 said:


> I would love to show you my Pigalles but I don't know how to post a picture. Help me ?


Go to the bottom of the page where you post your reply and click "Go Advanced" which will take you to a page where you can write your comments and post your pics.  Click on "Manage Attachments".  You can upload your pictures there.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Skyblue4 said:


> Hubby gave me beautiful black patent CL pumps for Christmas.  I adore them!


Congrats on your CL pumps


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Pigalle Neptune


----------



## mrsjcfk

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pigalle Neptune
> View attachment 2636863




&#128076;very nice!


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## west of the sun

Mrs. MFH, are those the 100 or the 120? (which ever they are, they certainly make your legs look absolutely amazing!)


----------



## Mrs. MFH

west of the sun said:


> Mrs. MFH, are those the 100 or the 120? (which ever they are, they certainly make your legs look absolutely amazing!)




Thank you, they are 100s


----------



## BagBragger

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pigalle Neptune
> View attachment 2636863





We see you hot momma!


----------



## twosmallwonders

my red toe no prive 120 black patent sling backs


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pigalle Neptune
> View attachment 2636863


You look very Beautiful, love the pop of Red color Chanel bag.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Batignolles 120 Ayers Naturel

Went to CL boutique over the weekend.  Invited up to the VIP salon which was nice and got to see the AW2014 collection.  

Wish the Pigalle Follies were ugly, but they weren't UGH!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Batignolles 120 Ayers Naturel
> 
> Went to CL boutique over the weekend.  Invited up to the VIP salon which was nice and got to see the AW2014 collection.
> 
> Wish the Pigalle Follies were ugly, but they weren't UGH!!!


Oh Lovely pair of CL, you look amazing in them.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

BirkinLover77 said:


> Oh Lovely pair of CL, you look amazing in them.


Thank you BirkinLover.  I love the skin and I finally wore them out, but thinking of letting them go.  I just have way too many pairs and need to clean out my closet!


----------



## LolasCloset

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Batignolles 120 Ayers Naturel
> 
> Went to CL boutique over the weekend.  Invited up to the VIP salon which was nice and got to see the AW2014 collection.
> 
> Wish the Pigalle Follies were ugly, but they weren't UGH!!!


Love love love the whole look! That skin is gorgeous. 
Also, VIP, eh? What'd you think of the new collection? Were you about to try any on?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LolasCloset said:


> Love love love the whole look! That skin is gorgeous.
> Also, VIP, eh? What'd you think of the new collection? Were you about to try any on?


I am no VIP, but I became really good friends with my SAs hehe!

I did try on the Iriza in purple satin, the glitter sirene and pinky Pigalle Follies as well as the Python Armure Eclipse.  All in 100 though.  The glitter and especially the Eclipse is TDF!!!

I was well behaved.  Have not purchased anything.  All the talks about the 130s?  Well, my SA said nothing is being produced as a 130 after-all.  Apparently the Hot Chick was not even mentioned when they went to NY for purchasing.  Weird eh?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pigalle Neptune
> View attachment 2636863



The neptune pigalles are beautiful! I loving the chanel bag on you


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2637143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my red toe no prive 120 black patent sling backs



Cute!


----------



## LolasCloset

Blerg, double post, pardonez-moi.


----------



## LolasCloset

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I am no VIP, but I became really good friends with my SAs hehe!
> 
> I did try on the Iriza in purple satin, the glitter sirene and pinky Pigalle Follies as well as the Python Armure Eclipse.  All in 100 though.  The glitter and especially the Eclipse is TDF!!!
> 
> I was well behaved.  Have not purchased anything.  All the talks about the 130s?  Well, my SA said nothing is being produced as a 130 after-all.  Apparently the Hot Chick was not even mentioned when they went to NY for purchasing.  Weird eh?



Re-HEEEAAAALLY. Hmm, that is weird about the 130s. I wonder what that's about.

Good for you for being well-behaved though. I was on a ban in 2014 and I broke it literally two days later like a damn maniac. It's been all downhill since then. Can't wait to get a good look at the Eclipse!


----------



## rachellemel

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2637143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my red toe no prive 120 black patent sling backs




I love those shoes!  Hopefully my next purchase. Enjoy them, you rock them!


----------



## LolasCloset

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2637143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my red toe no prive 120 black patent sling backs



So cute! I love that shoe!


----------



## LolasCloset

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pigalle Neptune
> View attachment 2636863



These look gorgeous on you! I love your whole look!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LolasCloset said:


> Re-HEEEAAAALLY. Hmm, that is weird about the 130s. I wonder what that's about.
> 
> Good for you for being well-behaved though. I was on a ban in 2014 and I broke it literally two days later like a damn maniac. It's been all downhill since then. Can't wait to get a good look at the Eclipse!


I am still fighting the urge to go back to the boutique to say.. MINE!!!!!!!


----------



## Hipployta

BagBragger said:


> I love the flats. I really like the black on black.  How is the toe box for you?  And is that you?  You remind me of my niece (smile).  I'm beginning to realize that you have a very diverse collection of shoes!



The toe box is comfortable. I spoke to a lot of people, mostly men, on IG who had them and many people mentioned blisters so I went up .5 a size even though the guidance is TTS.  

Yes my collection is all over the place. When I get tired of a shoe I sell it but I seem to have a penchant for spikes because I never sell them LOL


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Lavenderduckiez said:


> The neptune pigalles are beautiful! I loving the chanel bag on you




Thanks lavender


----------



## Mrs. MFH

LolasCloset said:


> These look gorgeous on you! I love your whole look!




Thank you


----------



## Brazucaa

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Batignolles 120 Ayers Naturel
> 
> Went to CL boutique over the weekend.  Invited up to the VIP salon which was nice and got to see the AW2014 collection.
> 
> Wish the Pigalle Follies were ugly, but they weren't UGH!!!



Looking great, HoT! Actually, GREAT is more accurate. 

 B


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Brazucaa said:


> Looking great, HoT! Actually, GREAT is more accurate.
> 
> B


Thank you Brazucaa !!!


----------



## JustShoeMe

Newbie here! I currently am wearing the Charlene, 85mm, and they are the perfect height for the least amount of discomfort in a heel. I own the black. LOVE THEM!


----------



## CathMc

Black patent simple pumps with 4 inch heels. So beautiful and comfortable - v easy to wear.


----------



## Alohilani

JustShoeMe said:


> Newbie here! I currently am wearing the Charlene, 85mm, and they are the perfect height for the least amount of discomfort in a heel. I own the black. LOVE THEM!




I have the Charleen 85mm in black patent and absolutely love them. Great choice!!!!


----------



## jalbs

Nude patent piggies (120mm) with my new Gucci soho patent bag &#128096;&#128156;


----------



## MotoChiq

jalbs said:


> View attachment 2644622
> 
> 
> Nude patent piggies (120mm) with my new Gucci soho patent bag &#128096;&#128156;



Gorgeous!


----------



## BirkinLover77

jalbs said:


> View attachment 2644622
> 
> 
> Nude patent piggies (120mm) with my new Gucci soho patent bag &#128096;&#128156;


Beautiful


----------



## Christina2

jalbs said:


> View attachment 2644622
> 
> 
> Nude patent piggies (120mm) with my new Gucci soho patent bag &#128096;&#128156;


Totally gorgeous - and goes so well with you bag. Ate those the new or old style piggies ?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jalbs said:


> View attachment 2644622
> 
> 
> Nude patent piggies (120mm) with my new Gucci soho patent bag &#128096;&#128156;



Lovely!! 



Mrs. MFH said:


> Pigalle Neptune
> View attachment 2636863



Gorgeous! Love your Chanel too!!



Hipployta said:


>



hehe nice to see a casual outfit with these interns!


----------



## CathMc

jalbs said:


> View attachment 2644622
> 
> 
> Nude patent piggies (120mm) with my new Gucci soho patent bag &#128096;&#128156;



They are on my lust list. They look absolutely fabulous on you.


----------



## CathMc

jalbs said:


> My iriza's... So comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2632037


They look fabulous.


----------



## hhl4vr

jalbs said:


> View attachment 2644622
> 
> 
> Nude patent piggies (120mm) with my new Gucci soho patent bag &#55357;&#56416;&#55357;&#56476;


 
Great combnation-looks great


----------



## stilly

jalbs said:


> View attachment 2644622
> 
> 
> Nude patent piggies (120mm) with my new Gucci soho patent bag &#128096;&#128156;




So gorgeous!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jalbs said:


> View attachment 2644622
> 
> 
> Nude patent piggies (120mm) with my new Gucci soho patent bag &#128096;&#128156;


Beautiful combo!  Love the Gucci handbag.


----------



## stilly

Silver SK's today


----------



## Panfilova

Maggie 160&#10084;&#65039; with Givenchy nightingale small


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Panfilova said:


> Maggie 160&#10084;&#65039; with Givenchy nightingale small


Gorgeous!  Are they comfy?  I have a pair in black kid and leopard but have not worn them yet


----------



## Panfilova

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Gorgeous!  Are they comfy?  I have a pair in black kid and leopard but have not worn them yet



This is not the shoes for all day, but it is quite comfy for a couple of hours thanks&#128536;


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Panfilova said:


> This is not the shoes for all day, but it is quite comfy for a couple of hours thanks&#128536;


Thank you for info!!!


----------



## rock_girl

Ostrich Ron Ron


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Silver SK's today





Panfilova said:


> Maggie 160&#10084;&#65039; with Givenchy nightingale small



Ladies you both look AWSOME in your CL shoes


----------



## MotoChiq

Heading out to dinner in LA


----------



## BirkinLover77

MotoChiq said:


> Heading out to dinner in LA


Lovely


----------



## jalbs

Plato140s with the jimmy choo candy clutch


----------



## BirkinLover77

jalbs said:


> Plato140s with the jimmy choo candy clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2660455


Very Beautiful, love the Red and White, it is a different take from the usually Black and Nude Plato


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jalbs said:


> Plato140s with the jimmy choo candy clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2660455


WOW!!!  Love the combo. Sexy!


----------



## sammie225

Bandra in Purple Suede


----------



## BirkinLover77

sammie225 said:


> Bandra in Purple Suede


Gorgeous Purple


----------



## rachellemel

sammie225 said:


> Bandra in Purple Suede




Gorgy!  Love your ring too!&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## taram2014

jalbs said:


> Plato140s with the jimmy choo candy clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2660455


Sexy!!! Love these.  Pigalle Plato 140's seem to be such a rarity these days.


----------



## taram2014

sammie225 said:


> Bandra in Purple Suede


I lurve this!!!


----------



## stilly

jalbs said:


> Plato140s with the jimmy choo candy clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2660455




The Platos look gorgeous on you *jalbs*!!!


----------



## stilly

sammie225 said:


> Bandra in Purple Suede





Those look so cute with jeans!!!


----------



## mrsjcfk

sammie225 said:


> Bandra in Purple Suede




Very nice &#128521;


ISO silver very mix pigalle 39 or 39.5 - xoxo


----------



## stilly

Black Kid So Kates today


----------



## LuxeGroup

Can somebody tell me what is more comfortable/easier to walk in? Pigalle 100m vs So Kate 100m


----------



## PurseACold

LuxeGroup said:


> Can somebody tell me what is more comfortable/easier to walk in? Pigalle 100m vs So Kate 100m



There is no So Kate 100. It comes only in 120. Pigalle comes in 120 and 100


----------



## Dorudon

LuxeGroup said:


> Can somebody tell me what is more comfortable/easier to walk in? Pigalle 100m vs So Kate 100m



Maybe you mean the new Pigalle Follies 100. It looks like a So Kate from some point of views. It has the same heel just shorter.


----------



## Donya Aurora

Wearing barbie pink palais royal 140 today


----------



## Christina2

Donya Aurora said:


> Wearing barbie pink palais royal 140 today


Mmmm - what a gorgeous pair of heels ! Is that a new style ?


----------



## Panfilova

My new debout 100 very comfy&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Panfilova

Didnt had a chance to upload this yet))) &#9786;&#65039; Louboutin SoKate aquamarine +river island jeans and zara clutch)


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Black Kid So Kates today


The angle of perfection on these SK are to TDF!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Donya Aurora said:


> Wearing barbie pink palais royal 140 today


Love the hot pink for summer, they look comfortable due to the platform


----------



## BirkinLover77

Panfilova said:


> My new debout 100 very comfy&#10084;&#65039;


Love the splash of colors on your Debout


----------



## BirkinLover77

Panfilova said:


> Didnt had a chance to upload this yet))) &#9786;&#65039; Louboutin SoKate aquamarine +river island jeans and zara clutch)


Love the SK aquamarine.


----------



## PurseACold

Panfilova said:


> Didnt had a chance to upload this yet))) &#9786;&#65039; Louboutin SoKate aquamarine +river island jeans and zara clutch)


What a gorgeous color and shoe


----------



## TC1

Zebra Pony hair Nuria flats


----------



## stilly

Panfilova said:


> My new debout 100 very comfy&#10084;&#65039;





Panfilova said:


> Didnt had a chance to upload this yet))) &#9786;&#65039; Louboutin SoKate aquamarine +river island jeans and zara clutch)




Both pairs look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## Scottish Girl

Super T's from ages ago. With a black trouser suit, Wolford body and white Burberry bag to match the white heel!


----------



## LolasCloset

Pigalle 100s in epi d'Or!


----------



## LouboutinChick

Scottish Girl said:


> Super T's from ages ago. With a black trouser suit, Wolford body and white Burberry bag to match the white heel!




&#10084;&#65039;These shoes are very chic&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LouboutinChick

Panfilova said:


> My new debout 100 very comfy&#10084;&#65039;




Amazing&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; They look very comfy&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LouboutinChick

Panfilova said:


> Didnt had a chance to upload this yet))) &#9786;&#65039; Louboutin SoKate aquamarine +river island jeans and zara clutch)




&#128153;gorgeous So Kate's Aquamarine&#128153; stunning


----------



## LouboutinChick

Donya Aurora said:


> Wearing barbie pink palais royal 140 today




&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;Oh my god!!! Amazing!!! You look so fabulous darling. These shoes are to die for!!! I love them! Never seen them before.


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Lady Gres 160 Peep Toes


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Black Kid Lady Gres 160 Peep Toes


Gorgeous and Beautiful look on those every Fab high Heels


----------



## Scottish Girl

stilly said:


> Black Kid Lady Gres 160 Peep Toes



Lovely!


----------



## Scottish Girl

LouboutinChick said:


> &#10084;&#65039;These shoes are very chic&#10084;&#65039;



Thank you x


----------



## Kayapo97

Slightly late posting but wore my Monique 140 boots out on Saturday 
 second time since I got them.
 Paired them with a leather mini-skirt and white silk blouse. 


 Had a fab night!


----------



## highbootgirl

Kayapo97 said:


> Slightly late posting but wore my Monique 140 boots out on Saturday
> second time since I got them.
> Paired them with a leather mini-skirt and white silk blouse.
> 
> 
> Had a fab night!





ooh you just answered my question, a leather mini-skirt; *HOT* - I bet you attracted some attention.


----------



## Raffaluv

Such a fun thread!  Everyone looks amazing!!  Python aquarel Fred's @ work! Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## rock_girl

Rouge metal patent Bianca


----------



## stilly

Violet Watersnake So Kates


----------



## rock_girl

stilly said:


> Violet Watersnake So Kates




I love this skin!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Raffaluv said:


> Such a fun thread!  Everyone looks amazing!!  Python aquarel Fred's @ work! Thank you for letting me share!


Fun shoes and colors


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Violet Watersnake So Kates


Love the python material and vibrant color in this SK


----------



## stilly

Blue Watersnake Un Bouts today


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Blue Watersnake Un Bouts today


Beautiful


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Violet Watersnake So Kates


Love these


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Blue Watersnake Un Bouts today


Gorgeous un bouts. Cute skirt Stilly


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful






shoes4ever said:


> Gorgeous un bouts. Cute skirt Stilly





Thanks *BirkinLover* & *shoes4ever*!!!


----------



## stilly

Nude Patent Iriza 120's today


----------



## Scottish Girl

Architek  my least favourite.


----------



## annamoon

Why don't you like them? they look gorgeous on you.




Scottish Girl said:


> Architek  my least favourite.


----------



## Scottish Girl

annamoon said:


> Why don't you like them? they look gorgeous on you.



Thank you! I bought them a long time ago but this is only the second outing,  just can't seem to love them.


----------



## annamoon

What's your favourite?


QUOTE=Scottish Girl;27122858]Thank you! I bought them a long time ago but this is only the second outing,  just can't seem to love them.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Scottish Girl

annamoon said:


> What's your favourite?
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Scottish Girl;27122858]Thank you! I bought them a long time ago but this is only the second outing,  just can't seem to love them.


[/QUOTE]

Oooh I think my pigalle 120 in nude!


----------



## stilly

Nude Kid Youpi 120's


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Nude Kid Youpi 120's


Gorgeous. This shade of nude really suits you.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Nude Kid Youpi 120's


Love the Nude on You, Beautiful!!!


----------



## rachellemel

Raffaluv said:


> Such a fun thread!  Everyone looks amazing!!  Python aquarel Fred's @ work! Thank you for letting me share!




I love these!


----------



## tinachkaa

Can't remember the name of these gold flats if my life depended on it lol but here they are! &#128522;


----------



## Perfect Day

stilly said:


> Nude Kid Youpi 120's



Love &#9829;


----------



## kcarmona

tinachkaa said:


> Can't remember the name of these gold flats if my life depended on it lol but here they are! &#128522;
> View attachment 2696070




Super cute outfit! &#128525;


----------



## tinachkaa

kcarmona said:


> Super cute outfit! &#128525;




Thanks so much kcarmona!! &#128536;


----------



## BirkinLover77

tinachkaa said:


> Can't remember the name of these gold flats if my life depended on it lol but here they are! &#55357;&#56842;
> View attachment 2696070


Very cute, love your WOC and you look lovely


----------



## tinachkaa

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very cute, love your WOC and you look lovely




I appreciate your kind words BirkinLover77!! Thank you so much &#128522;


----------



## stilly

Leopard Pony Fur So Kates


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Leopard Pony Fur So Kates


Stilly, classic black dress with these SK look absolute gorgeous on you, love your ankle bracelet.


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Leopard Pony Fur So Kates


Wow! Gorgeous look!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Black patent pigalle 120mm


----------



## juliapham2812

My louboutin spike sneaker


----------



## kcarmona

juliapham2812 said:


> My louboutin spike sneaker




This entire outfit is ridiculously cute &#128525;


----------



## Cafou

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Black patent pigalle 120mm


Wow !! Really amazing !!


----------



## Cafou

Here is my Simple Pump 85 vernis :


----------



## BirkinLover77

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Black patent pigalle 120mm


Looking fabulous in these Pigalle 120mm


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Cafou said:


> Wow !! Really amazing !!



Thank you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Cafou said:


> Here is my Simple Pump 85 vernis :



Loving the classic on you!


----------



## wobertow

My melissa booties&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Raffaluv

juliapham2812 said:


> My louboutin spike sneaker


Wow I love this! Too cute!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Black patent pigalle 120mm





Those Piggies look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## stilly

Pumice Lucifer Bows today


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Pumice Lucifer Bows today


Great look Stilly. Love the way u paired the spikes with a feminine lace dress.


----------



## gatorpooh

Black patent So Kate

Still uncomfortable but still love them!


----------



## stilly

gatorpooh said:


> Black patent So Kate
> 
> Still uncomfortable but still love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2718224




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## mznaterz

Cafou said:


> Here is my Simple Pump 85 vernis :


I loves these do you have anymore pictures


----------



## rock_girl

Geo pump!


----------



## Raffaluv

stilly said:


> Pumice Lucifer Bows today


 

Lovely!  they look like they were made for you! One of my favorites!


----------



## Raffaluv

rock_girl said:


> View attachment 2718721
> 
> 
> Geo pump!


 

sooo pretty & fun!


----------



## Tuscansoul

Mrs. MFH said:


> DH snapped these as I was trying to decide if I was going to switch from my Ron Ron Coral Suede or my Flo Rose Paris.... The dress is from Bebe
> View attachment 2594402


What an incredible collection of CL shoes!
(Drooling and green with envy) :greengrin:


----------



## nillacobain

Yesterday, celebratin my bday in Modele wedges. These are so comfy!


----------



## stilly

rock_girl said:


> View attachment 2718721
> 
> 
> Geo pump!




I love these!!!


----------



## wobertow

My tweed Nat Geo pump&#10084;&#65039;




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## stilly

wobertow said:


> My tweed Nat Geo pump&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2720444
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app





Love the shoes and outfit!!!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

stilly said:


> Love the shoes and outfit!!!




Super chic!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

stilly said:


> I love these!!!




Nice!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Tuscansoul said:


> What an incredible collection of CL shoes!
> 
> (Drooling and green with envy) :greengrin:




An absolutely beautiful collection!!!


----------



## wobertow

stilly said:


> Love the shoes and outfit!!!





tiffanypowers17 said:


> Super chic!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## shoes4ever

nillacobain said:


> Yesterday, celebratin my bday in Modele wedges. These are so comfy!


Belated Happy Birthday. CLs that are cute AND comfy call for a double celebration


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wobertow said:


> My tweed Nat Geo pump&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2720444
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


LOve the chanel and the heels together!


----------



## pinklamb32

Pretty Shoes!!! Do they fit true to size?


----------



## stilly

Black Kid So Kates


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Today I wore my bleu saphir Pigalle


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

hermosa_vogue said:


> Today I wore my bleu saphir Pigalle


Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## hhl4vr

hermosa_vogue said:


> Today I wore my bleu saphir Pigalle


 
I agree gorgeous colour


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hermosa_vogue said:


> Today I wore my bleu saphir Pigalle



Yum blue pigalles!


----------



## DebbiNC

hermosa_vogue said:


> Today I wore my bleu saphir Pigalle



Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## wobertow

Lavenderduckiez said:


> LOve the chanel and the heels together!





Jan Pumps said:


> Fantastic toe cleavage; beautiful photo.  Jan





DebbiNC said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!!




Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## M00

hermosa_vogue said:


> Today I wore my bleu saphir Pigalle


Omg that beautiful sapphire blue color is TDF


----------



## rock_girl

Blue satin armadillos


----------



## shoes4ever

hermosa_vogue said:


> Today I wore my bleu saphir Pigalle


That's a stunning blue - love love love


----------



## Summer sunshine

hermosa_vogue said:


> Today I wore my bleu saphir Pigalle




Mmmm...love this colour!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Black Kid So Kates



Lovely So kid Leather



hermosa_vogue said:


> Today I wore my bleu saphir Pigalle



Pigalle very classic


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Pigalle Follies in Suede


----------



## jalbs

tiffanypowers17 said:


> Pigalle Follies in Suede




Do u mind posting a picture? Haven't seen the suede yet and would love to!


----------



## Sue89

Bad quality picture but wearing my Lisse 100 today


----------



## stilly

Sue89 said:


> Bad quality picture but wearing my Lisse 100 today




These are so cute on you *Sue*!


----------



## glamer

Sue89 said:


> Bad quality picture but wearing my Lisse 100 today


These look awesome! This picture has convinced me I will be getting a pair of CL booties.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

spike me  - and they r getting  a lot of attention!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Yum blue pigalles!





DebbiNC said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!!





M00 said:


> Omg that beautiful sapphire blue color is TDF





shoes4ever said:


> That's a stunning blue - love love love





Summer sunshine said:


> Mmmm...love this colour!





BirkinLover77 said:


> Pigalle very classic



Thankyou so much ladies.  Absolutely adore this colour!!!


----------



## Sue89

stilly said:


> These are so cute on you *Sue*!


Thank you Stilly! Planning to get my first pair of So Kate, feel ready to walk in 120s, just hoping that they would look at least half fabulous on me as they are on you! 



glamer said:


> These look awesome! This picture has convinced me I will be getting a pair of CL booties.


Thank you!  You should totally get one pair, at least!:giggles: I love booties and boots, they make me go  !! Can't wait to see what you choose!


----------



## Sue89

zeusthegreatest said:


> spike me  - and they r getting  a lot of attention!


And I can totally see why they are!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Sue89 said:


> Bad quality picture but wearing my Lisse 100 today


Love them


----------



## stilly

zeusthegreatest said:


> spike me  - and they r getting  a lot of attention!





They look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

stilly said:


> They look gorgeous on you!!!


thank u! i am even starting to LUV them! as the vaseline/dryer trick did the wonders!!!! i can now walk in them!!!woohoo!!! thanks again for your encouragements!


----------



## shoes4ever

zeusthegreatest said:


> spike me  - and they r getting  a lot of attention!


Love these on you


----------



## Mingx2

zeusthegreatest said:


> spike me  - and they r getting  a lot of attention!



Looks absolutely gorgeous on you!  Love it


----------



## zeusthegreatest

shoes4ever said:


> Love these on you





Mingx2 said:


> Looks absolutely gorgeous on you!  Love it


thank u guys!


----------



## rosecam

I'm so excited - it's my first time wearing CLs!  

Vintage - don't know the name of the style

http://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-O...Gn9XlU2WuU/s320/blogger-image--1420919913.jpg
http://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-Y...TQ5cFyTiM3c/s320/blogger-image-1953093572.jpg


----------



## rosecam

Sue89 said:


> Bad quality picture but wearing my Lisse 100 today


So pretty!  And they look like they would be really versatile and useful. Now I want a pair too!


----------



## rosecam

zeusthegreatest said:


> spike me  - and they r getting  a lot of attention!


Very cool look - they would definitely grab my attention!  I like how you styled it - edgy, and the focus is the shoes.


----------



## giggles00

Pigalle Follies 120 red-patent, just tried them in CL boutique..bought them. The "vacuum of red" in my portfolio has been filled, at last!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Bianca Black 140mm, wore for the first day and they were quite comfortable, love to get the Nude in the near future


----------



## stilly

Gray Python So Kates today...


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Gray Python So Kates today...


You look classy in those beautiful shoes. Gray shoes are a sure sign that fall has arrived, no?


----------



## Bag-terfly

I had on Fruitti Fruitti today.


----------



## shoes4ever

Bag-terfly said:


> View attachment 2748180
> 
> 
> I had on Fruitti Fruitti today.


So pretty - love the mix of diff textures


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Jazz calf Corneille today


----------



## giggles00

giggles00 said:


> Pigalle Follies 120 red-patent, just tried them in CL boutique..bought them. The "vacuum of red" in my portfolio has been filled, at last!



*Update:*
None.  My feet (especially right one) are swollen, due to a .5 smaller than TTS in Pigalle Follies 120 red-patent.  Shoes currently on stretching rack.

I have to rest them, before trying on some newly acquired So Kate black-patent.  They fit BEAUTIFULLY at Neiman Marcus (I like them slightly loose when new), but I can BARELY get my (swollen) feet into them at home..!?

I am SERIOUSLY considering suede (black, etc), since it's a much softer leather.  Patent is durable, but pretty stiff.  They WILL stretch out eventually, though (at expense of foot pain initially)


----------



## lovieluvslux

Bag-terfly said:


> View attachment 2748180
> 
> 
> I had on Fruitti Fruitti today.


Gawd! These are cute!


----------



## lovemysavior

giggles00 said:


> *Update:*
> None.  My feet (especially right one) are swollen, due to a .5 smaller than TTS in Pigalle Follies 120 red-patent.  Shoes currently on stretching rack.
> 
> I have to rest them, before trying on some newly acquired So Kate black-patent.  They fit BEAUTIFULLY at Neiman Marcus (I like them slightly loose when new), but I can BARELY get my (swollen) feet into them at home..!?
> 
> I am SERIOUSLY considering suede (black, etc), since it's a much softer leather.  Patent is durable, but pretty stiff.  They WILL stretch out eventually, though (at expense of foot pain initially)



 I went through the exact same thing you did with the Follies.  They fit great at the store but hurt so bad when I brought them home.  I wore them around the house off and on for about 3 weeks before I eventually wore them out of the house.  Now they feel a lot better


----------



## BirkinLover77

Almeria 120 Calf Color: Cuoio / Natural ... It's a wedge peep too platform with a criss cross to the front


----------



## cathe_kim

I just got these yesterday in the mail and showing them off at work today! My simple 70s in black kid size 35


----------



## Alohilani

cathe_kim said:


> I just got these yesterday in the mail and showing them off at work today! My simple 70s in black kid size 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2760067



These are one of my favorite pairs - an easy height to wear, and still so very pretty!


----------



## for3v3rz

lovemysavior said:


> I went through the exact same thing you did with the Follies.  They fit great at the store but hurt so bad when I brought them home.  I wore them around the house off and on for about 3 weeks before I eventually wore them out of the house.  Now they feel a lot better




Is funny how all the shoes I try on at the store feel way comfortable than when I put them on at home. Maybe my foot swell up being bare footed inside the house?


----------



## lovemysavior

for3v3rz said:


> Is funny how all the shoes I try on at the store feel way comfortable than when I put them on at home. Maybe my foot swell up being bare footed inside the house?



Yes I agree.  I went through the same thing with the Rolando till I finally just ended up selling them


----------



## BirkinLover77

No CL shoes today but Jimmy Choo sandal since the weather In NYC was beautiful.


----------



## Sue89

Loubi Bike 140  

Long time have past since the last time I've wore boots, they're a nice way to start back!
Yay winter is coming back!!


----------



## hhl4vr

Sue89 said:


> Loubi Bike 140
> 
> Long time have past since the last time I've wore boots, they're a nice way to start back!
> Yay winter is coming back!!


 
Very nice


----------



## cathe_kim

Sue89 said:


> Loubi Bike 140
> 
> Long time have past since the last time I've wore boots, they're a nice way to start back!
> Yay winter is coming back!!




I love them!!!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Sue89 said:


> Loubi Bike 140
> 
> Long time have past since the last time I've wore boots, they're a nice way to start back!
> Yay winter is coming back!!


These are cool!!!!!!


----------



## for3v3rz

SimpleNodo to work.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

for3v3rz said:


> SimpleNodo to work.
> 
> View attachment 2766767


Cute!!!


----------



## PurseACold

Sue89 said:


> Loubi Bike 140
> 
> Long time have past since the last time I've wore boots, they're a nice way to start back!
> Yay winter is coming back!!


Oooh, these look great on you!


----------



## PurseACold

for3v3rz said:


> SimpleNodo to work.
> 
> View attachment 2766767


Perfect for work!


----------



## olidivia

Pigalle Plato 120mm in nude


----------



## Sue89

PurseACold said:


> Oooh, these look great on you!



Thanks! &#128536;


----------



## LKBennettlover

olidivia said:


> View attachment 2767341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle Plato 120mm in nude


just gorgeous!


----------



## Sue89

Today Tres Contente 140 before saying them goodbye for a couple of weeks! &#10084;


----------



## engineerinheels

My favorite outfit, jeans and heels today. Lady Peeps it is. As they break in they fit a bit loose. Very fun shoe.


----------



## LKBennettlover

engineerinheels said:


> My favorite outfit, jeans and heels today. Lady Peeps it is. They're breaking in and actually getting almost too loose now


 
sounds great hun! are you suffering with shoe slippage though? Louise x


----------



## engineerinheels

LKBennettlover said:


> sounds great hun! are you suffering with shoe slippage though? Louise x



Just a bit, common with peeps at all? My Pigalle 120s and So Kate's are great all day at work.


----------



## LKBennettlover

engineerinheels said:


> Just a bit, common with peeps at all? My Pigalle 120s and So Kate's are great all day at work.


 
do you wear your CLs barefoot or with nylons/pantyhose, does that help if you lose the pantyhose? x


----------



## engineerinheels

Bare.


----------



## for3v3rz

At cheesecake with slippery floor.


----------



## for3v3rz




----------



## shoes4ever

Sue89 said:


> Today Tres Contente 140 before saying them goodbye for a couple of weeks! &#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767937


Sue you look fab - love your whole outfit


----------



## shoes4ever

for3v3rz said:


> View attachment 2769420


Very nice - love how comfy and versatile this pair looks on you


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Wore my volcano strass Lady Claude to dinner last night


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

engineerinheels said:


> My favorite outfit, jeans and heels today. Lady Peeps it is. As they break in they fit a bit loose. Very fun shoe.



Ultra hotness!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hermosa_vogue said:


> Wore my volcano strass Lady Claude to dinner last night



Yum strass!  Cute outfit!


----------



## shoes4ever

hermosa_vogue said:


> Wore my volcano strass Lady Claude to dinner last night


  Ba ba blingggg  - love these on you!


----------



## BirkinLover77

hermosa_vogue said:


> Wore my volcano strass Lady Claude to dinner last night


You are on fire with those strass lady Claude heels and the handbag TDF!


----------



## stilly

engineerinheels said:


> My favorite outfit, jeans and heels today. Lady Peeps it is. As they break in they fit a bit loose. Very fun shoe.





Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

hermosa_vogue said:


> Wore my volcano strass Lady Claude to dinner last night




Those are so pretty on you!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Hot Chick 130's


----------



## roxsand

Not really good pics but I wore my zip parent patients last night.&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful!


----------



## MotoChiq

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chick 130's



Wow! Stilly you look fierce!


----------



## PurseACold

hermosa_vogue said:


> Wore my volcano strass Lady Claude to dinner last night



I love the volcano strassing.  You look great!


----------



## for3v3rz

Another Simple 100 day.


----------



## Sue89

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chick 130's


 Wow Stilly, just WOW!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chick 130's


Beautiful &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## for3v3rz

Pigalle 100


----------



## stilly

Nude Patent So Kates today...


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Nude Patent So Kates today...


Very nice Stilly - love that your rockin pastels.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Nude Patent So Kates today...


You can't go wrong with the Nude SK, a must have in my collection of SK, and you certainly wear them very well.


----------



## engineerinheels

Took a stroll in Quebec City in my Lady Peeps.


----------



## stilly

engineerinheels said:


> Took a stroll in Quebec City in my Lady Peeps.





Those LP's look amazing on you!!!


----------



## Sue89

Today Fillette 100


----------



## Sue89

engineerinheels said:


> Took a stroll in Quebec City in my Lady Peeps.




Love the way you're wearing them!! &#128571;&#128571;


----------



## engineerinheels

Sue89 said:


> Love the way you're wearing them!! &#128571;&#128571;



Aw thanks!


----------



## hhl4vr

engineerinheels said:


> Took a stroll in Quebec City in my Lady Peeps.


 
Very pretty-you look great.


----------



## MBB Fan

> Originally Posted by *engineerinheels*                               Took a stroll in Quebec City in my Lady Peeps.



So beautiful! Thx for sharing.


----------



## BirkinLover77

engineerinheels said:


> Took a stroll in Quebec City in my Lady Peeps.


LP look very beautiful on you &#128522;


----------



## BirkinLover77

SK in Forest Green


----------



## wannaprada

This is from Saturday's NYC Meetup. Standing with my fav Saks SA, also wearing Louboutins. M wearing my beloved black kid So Kate.


----------



## stilly

Sue89 said:


> Today Fillette 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2778838





So pretty!!!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> This is from Saturday's NYC Meetup. Standing with my fav Saks SA, also wearing Louboutins. M wearing my beloved black kid So Kate.
> 
> View attachment 2779610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Love them!


----------



## stilly

Python Croisade So Kates


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:


> Python Croisade So Kates




Thanks Stilly and I love these on you!


----------



## target5

engineerinheels said:


> Took a stroll in Quebec City in my Lady Peeps.


The LPs look perfect on you!!


----------



## shoes4ever

Sue89 said:


> Today Fillette 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2778838


Very nice Sue - they look lovely.


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Python Croisade So Kates


Oh Stilly they look fab! I've been hunting for this exotic in another style but had no luck


----------



## engineerinheels

From the outfit thread. This was actually worn yesterday :|

Pigalle 120s, my favorite and best fitting shoes These have molded so well to my feet.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Python Croisade So Kates


Very beautiful, you wear them very well


----------



## BirkinLover77

engineerinheels said:


> From the outfit thread. This was actually worn yesterday :|
> 
> Pigalle 120s, my favorite and best fitting shoes These have molded so well to my feet.


sexy pigalle and you look very beautiful in them


----------



## Raffaluv

engineerinheels said:


> From the outfit thread. This was actually worn yesterday :|
> 
> Pigalle 120s, my favorite and best fitting shoes These have molded so well to my feet.



Soo pretty! Gorgeous pics & shoes!! My spike Freddy flats yesterday running errands ) thanks so much for letting me share!


----------



## shoes4ever

Raffaluv said:


> Soo pretty! Gorgeous pics & shoes!! My spike Freddy flats yesterday running errands ) thanks so much for letting me share!


Very nice Raffaluv -  the edgey look of these


----------



## PurseACold

engineerinheels said:


> From the outfit thread. This was actually worn yesterday :|
> 
> Pigalle 120s, my favorite and best fitting shoes These have molded so well to my feet.


Beautiful, but how can you walk on those cobblestones in those heels? Tips please


----------



## stellaking

554
I prefer Pigalle120 to this one!


----------



## Raffaluv

shoes4ever said:


> Very nice Raffaluv -  the edgey look of these



Thank you so much shoes4ever


----------



## Natasha210

Wore my iriza for the first time at my friends wedding last night. Absolutely love them, didn't stretch them out prior but really hurt after about 4 hours of wearing them! Still love them though


----------



## SeeingRed

My grey wool CL loafers to a retirement party (sorry do not know the style). Comfy and warm!


----------



## for3v3rz

Going to be out all day and lots of walking. Lowering to 85mm so I can keep up.


----------



## engineerinheels

Happy hour shoes ....


----------



## for3v3rz

At the dentist waiting.


----------



## alyssalenore

Pigalle 120mm in nude.


----------



## shoes4ever

Last evening i had the honour of meeting Monsieur Christan Louboutin at a special event at the CL boutique - still giddy and lightheaded with excitement  Ofcourse the occasion called for BLING  --- strass Pigalle Follies


----------



## for3v3rz

To the Giants after party.


----------



## stilly

engineerinheels said:


> From the outfit thread. This was actually worn yesterday :|
> 
> Pigalle 120s, my favorite and best fitting shoes These have molded so well to my feet.





You look amazing in those Piggies and jeans!!!


----------



## stilly

alyssalenore said:


> Pigalle 120mm in nude.





So gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Python Crystal Lame So Kate 120's in Eveque...


----------



## indi3r4

.


----------



## indi3r4

Pivichic for World Series Game 5


----------



## for3v3rz

Mint denim with nude. I kind of liking the pastel pairing.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Today, I worn my beautiful Vernis Mouchette SK 



stilly said:


> My new Python Crystal Lame So Kate 120's in Eveque...


 
Stunning Color SK, always looking beautiful 



indi3r4 said:


> .



Love the pop of color, bright pink pvc



for3v3rz said:


> Mint denim with nude. I kind of liking the pastel pairing.
> 
> View attachment 2791476



Nude very classic and  versatile, love it


----------



## zeusthegreatest

Hola Chica! nice and sunny down under....


----------



## shoes4ever

zeusthegreatest said:


> Hola Chica! nice and sunny down under....


Very chic Z.... perfect for summer.


----------



## for3v3rz

Heading out to dinner with friends, CL simple nude and speedy 25.


----------



## alyssaxnicole

Excuse the mess & horrible lighting! Out for my 20th birthday with friends and boyfriend.
Top: APT 9
Bottoms: Zara
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Pigalle


----------



## shaggy360

alyssaxnicole said:


> Excuse the mess & horrible lighting! Out for my 20th birthday with friends and boyfriend.
> Top: APT 9
> Bottoms: Zara
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2794927



Absolutely stunning and beautiful! 

What brand are those black pumps next to you?


----------



## for3v3rz

Going to a wedding dinner tonight but can't decided on which dress to wear. Is my in laws friends, no one I know there. Any inputs will be great.


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> Going to a wedding dinner tonight but can't decided on which dress to wear. Is my in laws friends, no one I know there. Any inputs will be great.
> 
> View attachment 2795384
> 
> 
> View attachment 2795385


Both are beautiful dresses, but I go with the Green with a nice black clutch and have a great time


----------



## alyssaxnicole

shaggy360 said:


> Absolutely stunning and beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> What brand are those black pumps next to you?




Thank you! The black pumps are Saint Laurent! I was unsure of which shoes to put on but decided to give the outfit a pop with the CL's


----------



## stilly

alyssaxnicole said:


> Excuse the mess & horrible lighting! Out for my 20th birthday with friends and boyfriend.
> Top: APT 9
> Bottoms: Zara
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2794927





So gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

for3v3rz said:


> Going to a wedding dinner tonight but can't decided on which dress to wear. Is my in laws friends, no one I know there. Any inputs will be great.
> 
> View attachment 2795384
> 
> 
> View attachment 2795385




I like the emerald but both look great on you!!!


----------



## stilly

Patent Leopard So Kates today


----------



## lovieluvslux

Thumbs up for the leopard print.  You model these shoes so well.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Patent Leopard So Kates today



Looking good Stilly!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Patent Leopard So Kates today


Perfection in Leopard


----------



## for3v3rz

My birthday outfit for tomorrow. Another year older.


----------



## flyygal

for3v3rz said:


> My birthday outfit for tomorrow. Another year older.
> 
> View attachment 2799748




Love the look and Happy birthday in advance


----------



## for3v3rz

flyygal said:


> Love the look and Happy birthday in advance



Thank you


----------



## for3v3rz

Date Day/Night.


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> My birthday outfit for tomorrow. Another year older.
> 
> View attachment 2799748





for3v3rz said:


> Date Day/Night.
> 
> View attachment 2800937



Happy Birthday,You look very beautiful. Wishing you many more years of health, family and happiness 

Sexy in Blue with hot chick, you rock it out


----------



## cts900

burgundy turban flats today


----------



## for3v3rz

BirkinLover77 said:


> Happy Birthday,You look very beautiful. Wishing you many more years of health, family and happiness
> Sexy in Blue with hot chick, you rock it out



Thank you.


----------



## pisces315

While these are technically not the CL's I wore _today_ I did just get back my engagement photos! I'm wearing the In My City's with a Susana Monaco dress.


----------



## lala1

Wore my daf in suede for dinner last night


----------



## Nkh1

I'm returning a pair of black rolando 37 if anyone is interested . Sorry did not know where to post this


----------



## hhl4vr

for3v3rz said:


> My birthday outfit for tomorrow. Another year older.
> 
> View attachment 2799748


 
Happy belated b-day-you look stunning


----------



## stilly

for3v3rz said:


> My birthday outfit for tomorrow. Another year older.
> 
> View attachment 2799748




You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

lala1 said:


> Wore my daf in suede for dinner last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808676


 
Love the dress and Daffs!


----------



## lala1

stilly said:


> Love the dress and Daffs!




Thank you


----------



## for3v3rz

Thank you for the birthday wish. arty hat: 
Is been raining these few days and the coming week, guess I will put away my heels and take out some furry Ugg booties. :rain:


----------



## caryha

Wanted to share my CL pics from my trip to NYC last weekend: silver Pigalle mini glitters for Saturday night out with the girls, and then pink Gardenas for my baby shower on Sunday!


----------



## PurseACold

caryha said:


> Wanted to share my CL pics from my trip to NYC last weekend: silver Pigalle mini glitters for Saturday night out with the girls, and then pink Gardenas for my baby shower on Sunday!


Gorgeous x 2!


----------



## BirkinLover77

caryha said:


> Wanted to share my CL pics from my trip to NYC last weekend: silver Pigalle mini glitters for Saturday night out with the girls, and then pink Gardenas for my baby shower on Sunday!


Very Beautiful


----------



## shoes4ever

caryha said:


> Wanted to share my CL pics from my trip to NYC last weekend: silver Pigalle mini glitters for Saturday night out with the girls, and then pink Gardenas for my baby shower on Sunday!


Both looks are lovely.


----------



## hhl4vr

caryha said:


> Wanted to share my CL pics from my trip to NYC last weekend: silver Pigalle mini glitters for Saturday night out with the girls, and then pink Gardenas for my baby shower on Sunday!


 
Both are absolutely gorgoeous


----------



## betty.lee

caryha said:


> Wanted to share my CL pics from my trip to NYC last weekend: silver Pigalle mini glitters for Saturday night out with the girls, and then pink Gardenas for my baby shower on Sunday!




so fun. I love your ring with the mini glitters too.


----------



## stilly

caryha said:


> Wanted to share my CL pics from my trip to NYC last weekend: silver Pigalle mini glitters for Saturday night out with the girls, and then pink Gardenas for my baby shower on Sunday!




You look gorgeous in both pairs *caryha*!


----------



## LKBennettlover

caryha said:


> Wanted to share my CL pics from my trip to NYC last weekend: silver Pigalle mini glitters for Saturday night out with the girls, and then pink Gardenas for my baby shower on Sunday!


 
Just gorgeous, both pairs really but the pink Gardenas matched perfectly with the belt are absolutely fabulous! 


Louise


----------



## caryha

Thanks, PurseACold, BirkinLover77, shoes4ever, hhl4vr, betty.lee, stilly, and LKBennettlover! (I still can't figure out how to quote multiple people in one post, sorry!)

So relieved that I'm still able to wear good shoes at 31 weeks & counting!!!


----------



## natalia0128

Panfilova said:


> My new debout 100 very comfy&#10084;&#65039;



Can I ask you a questions?
Does the pvc material go yellow after few wear?
Thanks
I love your shoes


----------



## rock_girl

Lola Neuod


----------



## for3v3rz

Simple out shopping.


----------



## for3v3rz

And 6 hrs later. Yes in my TB Vanessa flats. Lolz


----------



## betty.lee

for3v3rz said:


> Simple out shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825398







for3v3rz said:


> And 6 hrs later. Yes in my TB Vanessa flats. Lolz
> 
> View attachment 2825537




LOL, too funny. wow that's some marathon shopping too. It's been a very very long time since I've been able to do that.


----------



## Dego

Not to hog Stillys thread too much here, but I thought I'd share one pair of my heels from FF:


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> And 6 hrs later. Yes in my TB Vanessa flats. Lolz
> 
> View attachment 2825537


You look great shopping


----------



## madisoncouture

Dego said:


> Not to hog Stillys thread too much here, but I thought I'd share one pair of my heels from FF:


Very nice heels Dego!  Love the stockings too, where from?


----------



## Dego

madisoncouture said:


> Very nice heels Dego!  Love the stockings too, where from?



Thanks! The stockings are from Secrets in Lace, their "Dita's Diamond Backseam" model. 
http://www.secretsinlace.com/produc...ioned-Stocking/Dita_Von_Teese_Nylon_Stockings


----------



## madisoncouture

Dego said:


> Thanks! The stockings are from Secrets in Lace, their "Dita's Diamond Backseam" model.
> http://www.secretsinlace.com/produc...ioned-Stocking/Dita_Von_Teese_Nylon_Stockings


Thank you Dego!  They are hot, must get a pair or two!


----------



## stilly

for3v3rz said:


> Simple out shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825398


 


So cute!


----------



## stilly

Black Lucifer Bows with jeans today


----------



## mznaterz

Oh I love theses stilly


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Black Lucifer Bows with jeans today


Omg, Stunning


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> Black Lucifer Bows with jeans today




one of my faves. I want a pair desperately.


----------



## for3v3rz

stilly said:


> Black Lucifer Bows with jeans today




That's a great look.


----------



## mama13drama99

Bianca 120 in Havane


----------



## Nkh1

stilly said:


> Black Lucifer Bows with jeans today




Omg hot me wants !!


----------



## mama13drama99

Sunday at my sorority meeting: 
Love Me 85 in black kid leather.

(I hate selfies, but I've gotta take better pictures &#128521


----------



## betty.lee

mama13drama99 said:


> View attachment 2834788
> 
> 
> Sunday at my sorority meeting:
> Love Me 85 in black kid leather.
> 
> (I hate selfies, but I've gotta take better pictures &#128521




love me some love mes and your tights are awesome too.


----------



## mama13drama99

betty.lee said:


> love me some love mes and your tights are awesome too.




Thanks Betty.lee!  I got the from Torrid's website.  I had been looking for some leopard print tights for the winter.  H&M had some too, but I didn't want to pay the same amount for shipping as the cost of the tights, lol.


----------



## Millipede

bille et boule


----------



## betty.lee

Millipede said:


> bille et boule




still love thoseM and that chanel! and beautiful picture too. &#128588;


----------



## Millipede

betty.lee said:


> still love thoseM and that chanel! and beautiful picture too. &#128588;


Thanks


----------



## Kenyanqn

At brunch with my bestfriend. Wearing pigalle follies


----------



## mama13drama99

Kenyanqn said:


> At brunch with my bestfriend. Wearing pigalle follies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835789




Give me those pants &#128521;!  Looking cute at brunch!


----------



## Kenyanqn

mama13drama99 said:


> Give me those pants &#128521;!  Looking cute at brunch!




Haha thanks. Got them from etsy. A seller in Canada makes them from lambs leather and at a fraction of the normal retail price of leather pants


----------



## mama13drama99

Kenyanqn said:


> Haha thanks. Got them from etsy. A seller in Canada makes them from lambs leather and at a fraction of the normal retail price of leather pants




Get the heck outta here! Are they legging type or more of pants?


----------



## Kenyanqn

mama13drama99 said:


> Get the heck outta here! Are they legging type or more of pants?




Legging but I'm sure of you want pants she can make them too


----------



## betty.lee

Kenyanqn said:


> At brunch with my bestfriend. Wearing pigalle follies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835789




hello!? shut the front door you look awesome. and I love love the leggings, please PM your etsy seller, pretty PLEASE!


----------



## Kenyanqn

betty.lee said:


> hello!? shut the front door you look awesome. and I love love the leggings, please PM your etsy seller, pretty PLEASE!




Sent


----------



## mama13drama99

Kenyanqn said:


> Legging but I'm sure of you want pants she can make them too




Nope, leggings are what I want. That's better for my "curves", lol! Do you mind sharing with me too please? I shop with vendors on Etsy too.  I'm debating getting a silk and a satin lined winter hat.


----------



## mznaterz

Kenyanqn said:


> Legging but I'm sure of you want pants she can make them too




Can I have the info for the etsy website


----------



## Millipede

Pigalle Follies 100 Pinky


----------



## mznaterz

Millipede said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 Pinky[/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUCH PRETTY SHOES. ALTHOUGH Im NOt A PINK girl these pink follies are pretty


----------



## PurseACold

Millipede said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 Pinky


Another great combo


----------



## Millipede

décolleté 554 100 papaye


----------



## BirkinLover77

Millipede said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 Pinky





Millipede said:


> décolleté 554 100 papaye



Very lovely


----------



## Millipede

Shopping trip - Bille et Boule


----------



## betty.lee

Millipede said:


> Shopping trip - Bille et Boule




those shoes are really comfortable. I was so surprised. love the bag too.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Millipede said:


> Shopping trip - Bille et Boule


Very beautiful pairing, so love your CC bag, congrats


----------



## Millipede

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very beautiful pairing, so love your CC bag, congrats


Thanks its such a fun bag


----------



## Millipede

betty.lee said:


> those shoes are really comfortable. I was so surprised. love the bag too.


Thanks


----------



## PurseACold

Millipede said:


> Shopping trip - Bille et Boule


Perfect pairing!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Millipede said:


> bille et boule




Lovely


----------



## shoes4ever

Millipede said:


> Shopping trip - Bille et Boule





Millipede said:


> décolleté 554 100 papaye





Millipede said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 Pinky



Millipede ---  the way you have accessorized all 3 pairs


----------



## Millipede

shoes4ever said:


> Millipede ---  the way you have accessorized all 3 pairs


Thanks ladies


----------



## Millipede

Kfoorya2 said:


> Lovely


Thanks


----------



## Millipede

Thanks Kfoorya 2 and Purseacold


----------



## Millipede

shoes4ever said:


> Millipede ---  the way you have accessorized all 3 pairs


Thanks its something my sister and i do everyday, take a snap of what were wearing and then send each other, so i thought use same pic for tpf


----------



## for3v3rz

At my sister's house vacation in LA.


----------



## Millipede

for3v3rz said:


> At my sister's house vacation in LA.
> 
> View attachment 2838994


very cute


----------



## JuneHawk

Not today, but yesterday. Pink suede VP


----------



## cts900

JuneHawk said:


> Not today, but yesterday. Pink suede VP



Adore this!


----------



## betty.lee

for3v3rz said:


> At my sister's house vacation in LA.
> 
> View attachment 2838994




cute outfit! omg that staircase. wow.


----------



## betty.lee

JuneHawk said:


> Not today, but yesterday. Pink suede VP




beautiful dress!


----------



## Millipede

Paulina flats


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks!


----------



## mznaterz

for3v3rz said:


> At my sister's house vacation in LA.
> 
> View attachment 2838994




Which style is this


----------



## PurseACold

Inspired by *Millipede*, here are my bags and shoes today: Fendi 3Jours in black and white calf hair and Louboutin Very Prive Orlato (pony hair) Giraffe heels.


----------



## mama13drama99

PurseACold said:


> Inspired by *Millipede*, here are my bags and shoes today: Fendi 3Jours in black and white calf hair and Louboutin Very Prive Orlato (pony hair) Giraffe heels.




How cool is that pairing?!?!  I like the juxtaposition of the stripes and the animal print.  Most times, for me it's best to do animal prints with all solids to avoid the risk of over-doing it, but this works very well.  I really like that the purse compliments the red sole with the pop of red accessory.


----------



## Millipede

PurseACold said:


> Inspired by *Millipede*, here are my bags and shoes today: Fendi 3Jours in black and white calf hair and Louboutin Very Prive Orlato (pony hair) Giraffe heels.


Very nice, lurve a bit of animal print


----------



## PurseACold

Thanks, *mamadrama* and *millipede*. Yes, I usually do all solids with animal printe, but this just felt like it would work.


----------



## shoes4ever

PurseACold said:


> Inspired by *Millipede*, here are my bags and shoes today: Fendi 3Jours in black and white calf hair and Louboutin Very Prive Orlato (pony hair) Giraffe heels.


Purse i'm going weak in the knees just looking at your bag n shoe pairing --- pure perfection.


----------



## shoes4ever

Millipede said:


> Thanks its something my sister and i do everyday, take a snap of what were wearing and then send each other, so i thought use same pic for tpf


Millipede - i adore the idea of taking snaps of what you wear to share with your sister. Keep the photos coming - its a wonderful way to get fresh fashion ideas. I do the same with my sister as well - thought we were a lil nuts  so i'm really glad to know that there are others like us as well  Sadly, owing to our busy schedules we don't get to share everyday - just a couple of times a week. Usually we do full outfits and sometimes several options if its for an event/party as we love playing stylist to each other.


----------



## PurseACold

shoes4ever said:


> Purse i'm going weak in the knees just looking at your bag n shoe pairing --- pure perfection.


Thanks, *shoes4ever*!


----------



## Millipede

shoes4ever said:


> Millipede - i adore the idea of taking snaps of what you wear to share with your sister. Keep the photos coming - its a wonderful way to get fresh fashion ideas. I do the same with my sister as well - thought we were a lil nuts  so i'm really glad to know that there are others like us as well  Sadly, owing to our busy schedules we don't get to share everyday - just a couple of times a week. Usually we do full outfits and sometimes several options if its for an event/party as we love playing stylist to each other.


It's like playing grown up dress up. So any excuse to dress up is fun but now my nieces join in. My 4 year old niece recognises loubis can u believe it.
My sister I'm putting bad habits in her so I'm the one who'll be buying them for her (ouch ouch ouch on my account)


----------



## Millipede

Iriza 100 in Rouge Imperial


----------



## lala1

From the last couple og months not today sorry
Nude Pigalle 100mm


Daffodile in suede


After a night out in L.A Pigalle follies


----------



## for3v3rz

mznaterz said:


> Which style is this



Is the simple 100.


----------



## for3v3rz

betty.lee said:


> cute outfit! omg that staircase. wow.



Ya my sister custom her home. She envisioned the look of the staircase and gave it to the architecture to design it.


----------



## mznaterz

for3v3rz said:


> Is the simple 100.



They look good on your feet do you have any other mod pics from different angles.  What size do you wear


----------



## betty.lee

Millipede said:


> Thanks its something my sister and i do everyday, take a snap of what were wearing and then send each other, so i thought use same pic for tpf







shoes4ever said:


> Millipede - i adore the idea of taking snaps of what you wear to share with your sister. Keep the photos coming - its a wonderful way to get fresh fashion ideas. I do the same with my sister as well - thought we were a lil nuts  so i'm really glad to know that there are others like us as well  Sadly, owing to our busy schedules we don't get to share everyday - just a couple of times a week. Usually we do full outfits and sometimes several options if its for an event/party as we love playing stylist to each other.




I agree. this sis super sweet idea. it's nice to be able to connect even if just for a bit like this.


----------



## betty.lee

for3v3rz said:


> Ya my sister custom her home. She envisioned the look of the staircase and gave it to the architecture to design it.




very cool.


----------



## betty.lee

lala1 said:


> From the last couple og months not today sorry
> Nude Pigalle 100mm
> View attachment 2840727
> 
> Daffodile in suede
> View attachment 2840728
> 
> After a night out in L.A Pigalle follies
> View attachment 2840732




cool photos. and I love that you paired the dafs with tights. looks like boots. 

is that a jacket with your pigalles? I love the texture.


----------



## shoes4ever

lala1 said:


> From the last couple og months not today sorry
> Nude Pigalle 100mm
> View attachment 2840727
> 
> Daffodile in suede
> View attachment 2840728
> 
> After a night out in L.A Pigalle follies
> View attachment 2840732


Lovely - thanks for sharing


----------



## Millipede

La Peche 100


----------



## msmissybooful

stilly said:


> Nude Patent So Kates today...


 
omg do you have an instagram I just love your collection


----------



## shoes4ever

Millipede said:


> La Peche 100


Very nice Millipede - really digging the animal print


----------



## Millipede

shoes4ever said:


> Very nice Millipede - really digging the animal print


Thanks we all need some leopard in our wardrobe


----------



## PurseACold

Millipede said:


> La Peche 100


*Millipede*, another knockout combination! You should start your own thread for your ensembles here on TPF. I love your posts!


----------



## mznaterz

PurseACold said:


> *Millipede*, another knockout combination! You should start your own thread for your ensembles here on TPF. I love your posts!




I agree 100%


----------



## Millipede

mznaterz said:


> I agree 100%


Thanks ladies so sweet of you   

You never know maybe some day soon i will (but then how do i hide the number of shoes and bags i have and not the "number" my DH thinks i have :lolots::lolots: )


----------



## betty.lee

inspired by millipede

going to wear red for Christmas.


----------



## PurseACold

betty.lee said:


> View attachment 2841587
> 
> 
> inspired by millipede
> 
> going to wear red for Christmas.


Gorgeous, Betty! Can't wait to see the red :santawave:


----------



## betty.lee

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous, Betty! Can't wait to see the red :santawave:




thanks love. merry Christmas!


----------



## lala1

betty.lee said:


> cool photos. and I love that you paired the dafs with tights. looks like boots.
> 
> is that a jacket with your pigalles? I love the texture.




Thank you, and yes it is a jacket  I really want the boots but I havent found them in my size. 



shoes4ever said:


> Lovely - thanks for sharing




Thank you


----------



## LKBennettlover

lala1 said:


> Thank you, and yes it is a jacket  I really want the boots but I havent found them in my size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you



OMG Betty that's gorgeous


----------



## betty.lee

LKBennettlover said:


> OMG Betty that's gorgeous




awe thanks. I'm definitely going to try and do more pairings in the new year. hopefully.


----------



## authenticplease

Archidiscos in black for Christmas Eve


----------



## Millipede

betty.lee said:


> View attachment 2841587
> 
> 
> inspired by millipede
> 
> going to wear red for Christmas.


V beautiful, u gonna look stunning


----------



## lala1

betty.lee said:


> View attachment 2841587
> 
> 
> inspired by millipede
> 
> going to wear red for Christmas.



Love all of it!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Millipede said:


> La Peche 100


Very Nice, Happy Holiday


----------



## BirkinLover77

betty.lee said:


> View attachment 2841587
> 
> 
> inspired by millipede
> 
> going to wear red for Christmas.


Awww, so beautiful!!!


----------



## betty.lee

Millipede said:


> V beautiful, u gonna look stunning







lala1 said:


> Love all of it!!







BirkinLover77 said:


> Awww, so beautiful!!!




thank you ladies!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

betty.lee said:


> View attachment 2841587
> 
> 
> inspired by millipede
> 
> going to wear red for Christmas.



Very beautiful!


----------



## betty.lee

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very beautiful!




thank you!


----------



## mama13drama99

betty.lee said:


> View attachment 2841587
> 
> 
> inspired by millipede
> 
> going to wear red for Christmas.




What a lovely photo!  Shoes and handbag are awesome!


----------



## betty.lee

mama13drama99 said:


> What a lovely photo!  Shoes and handbag are awesome!




thank you. I got very lucky this year for my birthday and Christmas. haha I must have been a good girl.


----------



## rdgldy

authenticplease said:


> Archidiscos in black for Christmas Eve


----------



## authenticplease

rdgldy said:


>



They are definitely 'champagne wishes' and much loved.......thanks, L!


----------



## authenticplease

JuneHawk said:


> Not today, but yesterday. Pink suede VP



Beautiful, Junehawk!  I especially love the bold color combo


----------



## for3v3rz

My new Geo in leopard. Calf hair unlike patent is so soft.


----------



## for3v3rz

mznaterz said:


> They look good on your feet do you have any other mod pics from different angles.  What size do you wear




35. Some pics in diff angles.


----------



## JuneHawk

authenticplease said:


> Beautiful, Junehawk!  I especially love the bold color combo



Thank you!


----------



## hellyers

A new pair I got for Christmas.


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> My new Geo in leopard. Calf hair unlike patent is so soft.
> View attachment 2843324



Agree, the material of Suede much softer on the toes lol



for3v3rz said:


> 35. Some pics in diff angles.
> 
> View attachment 2843330
> 
> View attachment 2843331
> 
> View attachment 2843332
> 
> View attachment 2843333



Very nice


----------



## BirkinLover77

hellyers said:


> A new pair I got for Christmas.


Congrats, enjoy your new addition


----------



## mznaterz

for3v3rz said:


> 35. Some pics in diff angles.
> 
> View attachment 2843330
> 
> View attachment 2843331
> 
> View attachment 2843332
> 
> View attachment 2843333





They look really nice on your feet.  U wear a size 39.5 40 they didn't look good on me


----------



## mznaterz

hellyers said:


> Are theses Pigalle


----------



## Christina2

for3v3rz said:


> My new Geo in leopard. Calf hair unlike patent is so soft.
> View attachment 2843324


lovely heels dear. do they feel softer to walk in than patent ?


----------



## for3v3rz

Christina2 said:


> lovely heels dear. do they feel softer to walk in than patent ?




Yes very soft. The edges don't dig into my feet. Is like foam compares to plastic. 2nd time wearing them today and they already mold to my feet.


----------



## Millipede

havent had to time to upload pics past few days so ill do them all now.

Friday evening - going out to dinner
CL riveria clutch rouge lipstick


----------



## Millipede

Grocery shopping - Follies Lace 100 dentelle satin in eclipse/nude


----------



## Millipede

Date night tonight - Debout 100 formerly version black now fuschia/volcano strass


----------



## Christina2

Millipede said:


> Date night tonight - Debout 100 formerly version black now fuschia/volcano strass


Mmm what a gorgeous pair of heels. Do you like the fit of the PVC ?


----------



## LKBennettlover

Millipede said:


> Grocery shopping - Follies Lace 100 dentelle satin in eclipse/nude



Love these!! soo so delicate and pretty xx


----------



## BirkinLover77

Millipede said:


> havent had to time to upload pics past few days so ill do them all now.
> 
> Friday evening - going out to dinner
> CL riveria clutch rouge lipstick





Millipede said:


> Grocery shopping - Follies Lace 100 dentelle satin in eclipse/nude





Millipede said:


> Date night tonight - Debout 100 formerly version black now fuschia/volcano strass




Very Nice and hope you feel better


----------



## Flip88

for3v3rz said:


> My new Geo in leopard. Calf hair unlike patent is so soft.
> View attachment 2843324



 Beautiful &#9825;


----------



## Flip88

hellyers said:


> A new pair I got for Christmas.



These  are &#9825;


----------



## MBB Fan

Millipede said:


> Date night tonight - Debout 100 formerly version black now fuschia/volcano strass



Great combination. Do you also have some mod pics?


----------



## Millipede

MBB Fan said:


> Great combination. Do you also have some mod pics?


Thanks. I don't post mod pics (sorry). I can describe the outfit for u. I wore them with a black crepe backless wide legged jumpsuit.


----------



## Millipede

Christina2 said:


> Mmm what a gorgeous pair of heels. Do you like the fit of the PVC ?





LKBennettlover said:


> Love these!! soo so delicate and pretty xx





BirkinLover77 said:


> Very Nice and hope you feel better



Thanks ladies


----------



## LavenderIce

Millipede said:


> havent had to time to upload pics past few days so ill do them all now.
> 
> Friday evening - going out to dinner
> CL riveria clutch rouge lipstick





Millipede said:


> Grocery shopping - Follies Lace 100 dentelle satin in eclipse/nude





Millipede said:


> Date night tonight - Debout 100 formerly version black now fuschia/volcano strass



Love all your pics *Millipede*!  I can't believe you wore the Pigalle Follies Lace to do grocery shopping!  I once slipped on an oil slick in the parking lot wearing espadrilles and there's no way I would risk satin and lace.  I've never seen strass and PVC together before, nice!


----------



## Millipede

LavenderIce said:


> Love all your pics *Millipede*!  I can't believe you wore the Pigalle Follies Lace to do grocery shopping!  I once slipped on an oil slick in the parking lot wearing espadrilles and there's no way I would risk satin and lace.  I've never seen strass and PVC together before, nice!



Thanks. I couldn't resist wearing the lace ones it was as  if they were calling to me, tempting me so I gave in , Wats a girl to do !!!!


----------



## Millipede

Decollete 554 100 in Rouge de Mars


----------



## Perfect Day

hellyers said:


> A new pair I got for Christmas.



They look perfect


----------



## dlina03

Millipede said:


> Grocery shopping - Follies Lace 100 dentelle satin in eclipse/nude




These are gorgeous!!!


----------



## PurseACold

Millipede said:


> Decollete 554 100 in Rouge de Mars


----------



## for3v3rz




----------



## for3v3rz

Last night in Vegas.


----------



## betty.lee

for3v3rz said:


> Last night in Vegas.
> 
> View attachment 2846402
> 
> View attachment 2846403
> 
> View attachment 2846404
> 
> View attachment 2846405




&#128525; they look so good on you


----------



## Millipede

for3v3rz said:


> Last night in Vegas.
> 
> View attachment 2846402
> 
> View attachment 2846403
> 
> View attachment 2846404
> 
> View attachment 2846405


Super cute, you have tiny feet just like my sis


----------



## LKBennettlover

mmmm yes, really beautiful, great match to your outfit


----------



## Christina2

for3v3rz said:


> Last night in Vegas.
> 
> View attachment 2846402
> 
> View attachment 2846403
> 
> View attachment 2846404
> 
> View attachment 2846405


Such a cute look. Love the colors and the heels are made for that dress.


----------



## PurseACold

for3v3rz said:


> Last night in Vegas.
> 
> View attachment 2846402
> 
> View attachment 2846403
> 
> View attachment 2846404
> 
> View attachment 2846405


Hot! :boxing: How do they feel?


----------



## Prada_Princess

for3v3rz said:


> Last night in Vegas.
> 
> View attachment 2846402
> 
> View attachment 2846403
> 
> View attachment 2846404
> 
> View attachment 2846405



Lovely.


----------



## Millipede

Fillette 100 glitter/mesh bootie in rouge de noir


----------



## betty.lee

millipede said:


> fillette 100 glitter/mesh bootie in rouge de noir




&#128571;&#128571;


----------



## for3v3rz

PurseACold said:


> Hot! :boxing: How do they feel?




Thanks everyone. They feel fine in my right feet. My left is a little tight on the pinky toe. I am hoping to get some stretch with wear. I might just leave this pair here in Vegas next time when I come back. No chance to wear it in SF.


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> Last night in Vegas.
> 
> View attachment 2846402
> 
> View attachment 2846403
> 
> View attachment 2846404
> 
> View attachment 2846405


Looking beautiful


----------



## BirkinLover77

Millipede said:


> Fillette 100 glitter/mesh bootie in rouge de noir


Very Nice!!! How is the fit on these?


----------



## Millipede

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very Nice!!! How is the fit on these?


Thanks. I had to go half a size up but they were very big on my left foot so i wear them with 2 gelinserts and then there ok


----------



## itsmeL007

Millipede said:


> Fillette 100 glitter/mesh bootie in rouge de noir



Beautiful!!


----------



## itsmeL007

for3v3rz said:


> Last night in Vegas.
> 
> View attachment 2846402
> 
> View attachment 2846403
> 
> View attachment 2846404
> 
> View attachment 2846405



Hot!!! ....very sexy shoe!!


----------



## Millipede

Fleuve 100 in grege


----------



## betty.lee

Millipede said:


> Fleuve 100 in grege




loving the color palette


----------



## BirkinLover77

Millipede said:


> Fleuve 100 in grege


Love your colors and very nice


----------



## Millipede

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love your colors and very nice


Thanks the colour is the only thing that makes me keep these because they have to be the most uncomfortable shoe EVER


----------



## highheeladdict

Wore these yesterday to a party.


----------



## BirkinLover77

highheeladdict said:


> Wore these yesterday to a party.


Very Nice love the tips and it add a bit of character to the shoes


----------



## for3v3rz

With my sister at Ross. I don't like going to Ross. Didn't have much good shopping experience there.


----------



## mama13drama99

for3v3rz said:


> With my sister at Ross. I don't like going to Ross. Didn't have much good shopping experience there.
> 
> View attachment 2848696




You're not alone! I frown when I pass Ross or see a commercial.  Strange thing is I don't mind TJMaxx or Marshall's. 

Nice causal look for shopping.  Are those Simple...85 or 100?  They compliment your LV perfectly &#128521;!


----------



## Millipede

Pigalle Follies 100 Red


----------



## PurseACold

Millipede said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 Red


Those reds go fabulously together!


----------



## betty.lee

Millipede said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 Red




I love it! love the bag, you have the one that has the matching hardware. I hate the one with the red clasp this past season.


----------



## Millipede

PurseACold said:


> Those reds go fabulously together!


The pic really doesnt do justice to the red colour, its just so fab.

I did see the bag with the red clasp, betty.lee but my husband it looked kinda 'fake ' if that makes sense so he put me off it right away.


----------



## for3v3rz

mama13drama99 said:


> You're not alone! I frown when I pass Ross or see a commercial.  Strange thing is I don't mind TJMaxx or Marshall's.
> 
> Nice causal look for shopping.  Are those Simple...85 or 100?  They compliment your LV perfectly &#128521;!




Thanks. They are 100.


----------



## betty.lee

Millipede said:


> The pic really doesnt do justice to the red colour, its just so fab.
> 
> I did see the bag with the red clasp, betty.lee but my husband it looked kinda 'fake ' if that makes sense so he put me off it right away.




I totally agree. my friend pointed the patent out and because he's a guy didn't notice the clasp and I noticed it right away. so strange that they would do that, it just looks so off to me. anyway, sorry for the OT. hehe


----------



## BirkinLover77

Millipede said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 Red


Red and Beautiful, Love your Bag


----------



## Christchrist

Millipede said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 Red




Love this


----------



## SarahFou

Follies Spikes 100 Glitter Mini/Specchio


----------



## hellyers

mznaterz said:


> hellyers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are theses Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are. I have a few pairs of these.
Click to expand...


----------



## dlina03

Millipede said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 Red




&#128525; nice!!!!


----------



## Millipede

SarahFou said:


> Follies Spikes 100 Glitter Mini/Specchio


Sound lovely are they the gold ones?


----------



## SarahFou

Millipede said:


> Sound lovely are they the gold ones?


Yes, the gold ones!


----------



## Millipede

SarahFou said:


> Yes, the gold ones!


oh fab, i tried them on and oh how they sparkled i was like y y y did u have to be so gorgeous and i walked away only because i had just bought the PF in red and the PF multi coloured spikes specchio with the red heel..... was trying to be a good girl


----------



## for3v3rz

Simplenodo. Feel too snug. No idea why it don't stretch much.


----------



## attyxthomas

hellyers said:


> Sunday so out of my usual skirt and nylons for work and into jeans



such a great pic! love the kid leather!


----------



## betty.lee

hellyers said:


> Sunday so out of my usual skirt and nylons for work and into jeans




such a fantastic pic and lovely shoes.


----------



## Millipede

Double Loubi day


Fifi 100 - Nude
Sweet Charity in nude with rose gold hardware


----------



## betty.lee

Millipede said:


> Double Loubi day
> 
> 
> Fifi 100 - Nude
> Sweet Charity in nude with rose gold hardware




I'm really digging the sweet charity bags!


----------



## mama13drama99

for3v3rz said:


> Simplenodo. Feel too snug. No idea why it don't stretch much.
> 
> View attachment 2851406




Probably due to it being patent.  I have the flat in leather.  I've given thought to the pump in patent.  I love the bow!  Maybe try a stretcher or visit the tips and recommendations thread.  I've seen quite a few what-to-do's for help with patent.  Also, many stores will stretch for you too, especially if you (have) purchase from them.  

Please share an update if you notice a difference after wearing for a while or if you do anything to help the process.


----------



## Millipede

betty.lee said:


> I'm really digging the sweet charity bags!


i had loads of them but ive kinda phased them out only have bout 3 left but i love this colour esp the rose gold hardware


----------



## LavenderIce

Millipede said:


> Double Loubi day
> 
> 
> Fifi 100 - Nude
> Sweet Charity in nude with rose gold hardware



Stunning pairing!  The nude with RGH is exquisite.


----------



## BirkinLover77

hellyers said:


> Sunday so out of my usual skirt and nylons for work and into jeans





for3v3rz said:


> Simplenodo. Feel too snug. No idea why it don't stretch much.
> 
> View attachment 2851406



Both of you ladies look beautiful in CL


----------



## BirkinLover77

Millipede said:


> Double Loubi day
> 
> 
> Fifi 100 - Nude
> Sweet Charity in nude with rose gold hardware


Very nice on the classic nude colors. Millipede, I love your bag and can you tell me some of the pros and cons of your bag.


----------



## Millipede

Calamijane 100 version black/gold


----------



## Millipede

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very nice on the classic nude colors. Millipede, I love your bag and can you tell me some of the pros and cons of your bag.


 


the hardware is very heavy but apart from that its a great bag amazingly roomy inside and its got lots of little compartments inside. the build quality of the CL bags are some of the best I've seen better than most of the designer bags


----------



## shoes4ever

Millipede said:


> Calamijane 100 version black/gold


Very nice Millipede


----------



## LavenderIce

Millipede said:


> Calamijane 100 version black/gold




I never thought much of the Calamijane, but seeing this pic is giving me second thoughts.  You can't go wrong with black and gold.


----------



## Millipede

Thanks ladies


----------



## betty.lee

Millipede said:


> the hardware is very heavy but apart from that its a great bag amazingly roomy inside and its got lots of little compartments inside. the build quality of the CL bags are some of the best I've seen better than most of the designer bags




awe super good to know as I'm still considering a sweet charity. &#128563;


----------



## for3v3rz

mama13drama99 said:


> Probably due to it being patent.  I have the flat in leather.  I've given thought to the pump in patent.  I love the bow!  Maybe try a stretcher or visit the tips and recommendations thread.  I've seen quite a few what-to-do's for help with patent.  Also, many stores will stretch for you too, especially if you (have) purchase from them.
> 
> Please share an update if you notice a difference after wearing for a while or if you do anything to help the process.




I am sure with more wear it will stretch. I also tried the hair dryer tip. 

Here is the simple 100 patent in nude that I have and started to wear around the same time as the simplenodo 85. This one stretched and feel comfortable. I also starting to think is the heel height. The simple 100 helps me push my weight to the toe box since is higher and help it stretch. The nodo 85 is not making me push much to the toe box and my weight is more to the heel.

View attachment 2853198


----------



## BirkinLover77

Millipede said:


> the hardware is very heavy but apart from that its a great bag amazingly roomy inside and its got lots of little compartments inside. the build quality of the CL bags are some of the best I've seen better than most of the designer bags


Thank you so much love sweet charity is on my wishlist for 2015


----------



## BirkinLover77

Millipede said:


> Calamijane 100 version black/gold


Very lovely


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Millipede said:


> Calamijane 100 version black/gold



The combination is beautiful!


----------



## Millipede

Thanks


----------



## for3v3rz

Pigalle 100. Haven't wear her for a month.


----------



## Millipede

Decollete 554 100 - Liege Embosse (One of my favourites)


----------



## PurseACold

Millipede said:


> Decollete 554 100 - Liege Embosse (One of my favourites)


That's an amazing matchup for gorgeous shoes. I just landed a pair after looking for awhile. I hope they fit properly!


----------



## Millipede

PurseACold said:


> That's an amazing matchup for gorgeous shoes. I just landed a pair after looking for awhile. I hope they fit properly!



The other 554 I have are a little loose and I have to wear with insoles but these are perfect. So hopefully urs fit perfect and you can rock these shoes.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Millipede said:


> Decollete 554 100 - Liege Embosse (One of my favourites)


Millipede your collection of handbags and shoes match up is amazing lol. Love the neutral colors


----------



## BirkinLover77

PurseACold said:


> That's an amazing matchup for gorgeous shoes. I just landed a pair after looking for awhile. I hope they fit properly!


Congrats, hope they fit girl


----------



## for3v3rz

Maxi Floral 120 with a green top and black skinny.


----------



## Christina2

for3v3rz said:


> Maxi Floral 120 with a green top and black skinny.
> 
> View attachment 2855820


very nice. sk makes any outfit look better, don't you think ?


----------



## for3v3rz

Christina2 said:


> very nice. sk makes any outfit look better, don't you think ?



Yep, love those 120. Just makes it so much sexier.


----------



## shoes4ever

Millipede said:


> Decollete 554 100 - Liege Embosse (One of my favourites)


Wow love this pairing Millipede. And that Chanel bag is  perfect


----------



## Millipede

Paralili 100 - Version black


----------



## for3v3rz

Geo on a Friday. Love it with black skinny.


----------



## shoes4ever

Millipede said:


> Paralili 100 - Version black


Millipede - you have a fabulous collection of bags - love the green on this one. How do u find the fit of the Paralili - its been one style that i just couldn't get to work for me. Sizing was crazy - either it plopped off or chewed my toes. But i loved the look of them in general and drooled whenever i saw the gold/white/black or blue/red/gold combo.


----------



## Natasha210

Wearing my filo's with skinny jeans, trying to stretch them out more!


----------



## Millipede

shoes4ever said:


> Millipede - you have a fabulous collection of bags - love the green on this one. How do u find the fit of the Paralili - its been one style that i just couldn't get to work for me. Sizing was crazy - either it plopped off or chewed my toes. But i loved the look of them in general and drooled whenever i saw the gold/white/black or blue/red/gold combo.


Thanks shoes4ever.

The left slides off from the back but I wear a gel insert in the left but nothing in the right, and then they are fine, but can't really walk a lot in these shoes.


----------



## Millipede

Natasha210 said:


> Wearing my filo's with skinny jeans, trying to stretch them out more!


Loving the metallic pink, so girly


----------



## Natasha210

Millipede said:


> Paralili 100 - Version black



Thank you!! 
I love this combination! I tried those shoes on and loved them but they didnt have my size!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Millipede said:


> Paralili 100 - Version black


Very Beautiful!!! Love the shade and your bag is perfect


----------



## for3v3rz

Saturday lunch in Pigalle Plato.


----------



## Millipede

Yesterday at a family celebration

Sexy 100 - multi glitter


----------



## mznaterz

I would love to see a mod pic... those shoes and the purse are beautiful


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> Saturday lunch in Pigalle Plato.
> 
> View attachment 2857546



Very Nice on a Lunch Date



Millipede said:


> Yesterday at a family celebration
> 
> Sexy 100 - multi glitter



Love the sparkle


----------



## Millipede

Much needed retail therapy

Former Debout 100 black - now Debout 100 mimosa


----------



## Christina2

for3v3rz said:


> Saturday lunch in Pigalle Plato.
> 
> View attachment 2857546


perfect combo of sophisticated and sexy - nice everyday outfit. do you wear pointed toe heels often ?


----------



## PurseACold

Millipede said:


> Much needed retail therapy
> 
> Former Debout 100 black - now Debout 100 mimosa


Love this combo! What a burst of sunshine! :worthy:


----------



## BirkinLover77

Millipede said:


> Much needed retail therapy
> 
> Former Debout 100 black - now Debout 100 mimosa


Millipede, love the bright colors, summer in the air


----------



## for3v3rz

Christina2 said:


> perfect combo of sophisticated and sexy - nice everyday outfit. do you wear pointed toe heels often ?



Pointed toe ones are more sexy, but round toe is more comfy since I have wider feet. I think I been wearing both equally. But now I am leaning more to pointed one.


----------



## shoes4ever

Millipede said:


> Much needed retail therapy
> 
> Former Debout 100 black - now Debout 100 mimosa


Love the happy sunny hue Millipede. The Debout are so much nicer in Mimosa.


----------



## Millipede

BirkinLover77 said:


> Millipede, love the bright colors, summer in the air


 


shoes4ever said:


> Love the happy sunny hue Millipede. The Debout are so much nicer in Mimosa.


 
the cold grey weather in England needs bright colours to cheer us up, I think


----------



## for3v3rz

White Leopard Follies with matching top.


----------



## stilly

for3v3rz said:


> White Leopard Follies with matching top.
> 
> View attachment 2860137
> 
> View attachment 2860136


 
I just love the pony fur CLs'!!!


----------



## for3v3rz

stilly said:


> I just love the pony fur CLs'!!!




Thanks. When I 1st looked at it online, I didn't care for pony style. Now it grows on me. It look much better in person than online.


----------



## for3v3rz

So Kate Violet Suede. My all time fav. material and so soft.


----------



## betty.lee

for3v3rz said:


> So Kate Violet Suede. My all time fav. material and so soft.
> 
> View attachment 2861453




so pretty. I love your dress too


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> So Kate Violet Suede. My all time fav. material and so soft.
> 
> View attachment 2861453


You look Hot in your SK heels and love your outfit


----------



## for3v3rz

Jogger pants with nude So Kate. Sure makes me look taller.


----------



## Christina2

for3v3rz said:


> Jogger pants with nude So Kate. Sure makes me look taller.
> 
> View attachment 2862545
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862546


taller and sexy/sophisticated too ! nice choice ! where did you wear them ? office ?


----------



## elleestbelle

Simple 85 in plum with wolford tights since it isn't going to get warmer than 50 degrees today!


----------



## Kenyanqn

for3v3rz said:


> Jogger pants with nude So Kate. Sure makes me look taller.
> 
> View attachment 2862545
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862546




Love the look!!


----------



## betty.lee

for3v3rz said:


> Jogger pants with nude So Kate. Sure makes me look taller.
> 
> View attachment 2862545
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862546




love! I love joggers, it's pretty much my staple. probably one of those trends that some people hate tho. lol


----------



## for3v3rz

Christina2 said:


> taller and sexy/sophisticated too ! nice choice ! where did you wear them ? office ?




Office today. More indoor area since the streets here are uneven and full of hills.


----------



## LKBennettlover

for3v3rz said:


> So Kate Violet Suede. My all time fav. material and so soft.
> 
> View attachment 2861453




Love the violet So Kates they look gorgeous on you! 

Louise


----------



## betty.lee

so I decided to take advantage of early nap time today and get in a little mini Instagram photo session. however, the little monster decided to wake up so I had too lay down in bed with him. it was quite ironic, me in my feather shorts red bottoms + a dog (not pictured) all trying to nap. 




on a side note tho, these are truly the most comfortable louboutins I own.


----------



## Millipede

betty.lee said:


> so I decided to take advantage of early nap time today and get in a little mini Instagram photo session. however, the little monster decided to wake up so I had too lay down in bed with him. it was quite ironic, me in my feather shorts red bottoms + a dog (not pictured) all trying to nap.
> 
> View attachment 2863297
> 
> 
> on a side note tho, these are truly the most comfortable louboutins I own.


Looking fabulous girl


----------



## for3v3rz

betty.lee said:


> so I decided to take advantage of early nap time today and get in a little mini Instagram photo session. however, the little monster decided to wake up so I had too lay down in bed with him. it was quite ironic, me in my feather shorts red bottoms + a dog (not pictured) all trying to nap.
> 
> on a side note tho, these are truly the most comfortable louboutins I own.




Oh how cute. I had those moments pretended to sleep so the kids will too.


----------



## Millipede

Air Chance 100 - patent/calf/specchio


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> Jogger pants with nude So Kate. Sure makes me look taller.
> 
> View attachment 2862545
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862546


You look sexy in these


----------



## BirkinLover77

betty.lee said:


> so I decided to take advantage of early nap time today and get in a little mini Instagram photo session. however, the little monster decided to wake up so I had too lay down in bed with him. it was quite ironic, me in my feather shorts red bottoms + a dog (not pictured) all trying to nap.
> 
> View attachment 2863297
> 
> 
> on a side note tho, these are truly the most comfortable louboutins I own.


Very Beautiful


----------



## BirkinLover77

Millipede said:


> Air Chance 100 - patent/calf/specchio


Stunning!!!


----------



## betty.lee

Millipede said:


> Looking fabulous girl







for3v3rz said:


> Oh how cute. I had those moments pretended to sleep so the kids will too.



haha too funny right?! 



BirkinLover77 said:


> Very Beautiful




thank you ladies for all your positive support! you guys are so sweet.


----------



## betty.lee

Millipede said:


> Air Chance 100 - patent/calf/specchio




jaw dropping as always milli!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Millipede said:


> Air Chance 100 - patent/calf/specchio


Elegant combo!!!


----------



## shoes4ever

betty.lee said:


> so I decided to take advantage of early nap time today and get in a little mini Instagram photo session. however, the little monster decided to wake up so I had too lay down in bed with him. it was quite ironic, me in my feather shorts red bottoms + a dog (not pictured) all trying to nap.
> 
> View attachment 2863297
> 
> on a side note tho, these are truly the most comfortable louboutins I own.


Bettylee this is a perfect photo - your adorable son with your stunning Imperas. You should definitely contribute this to #LouboutinWorld


----------



## PurseACold

for3v3rz said:


> So Kate Violet Suede. My all time fav. material and so soft.
> 
> View attachment 2861453


That is a gorgeous pair of shoes (not to mention how great it looks with your skirt). I love CL's vibrant purple suede (my New Simples in purple suede are one of my faves).


----------



## PurseACold

betty.lee said:


> so I decided to take advantage of early nap time today and get in a little mini Instagram photo session. however, the little monster decided to wake up so I had too lay down in bed with him. it was quite ironic, me in my feather shorts red bottoms + a dog (not pictured) all trying to nap.
> 
> View attachment 2863297
> 
> 
> on a side note tho, these are truly the most comfortable louboutins I own.


That is fabulous! You look great, and I love the artistic and meaningful photo. The life of a fashionable, frenzied mom


----------



## PurseACold

Millipede said:


> Air Chance 100 - patent/calf/specchio


What a gorgeous combo. (And BTW, I have that Gucci clutch in a pale pink patent leather. )


----------



## PurseACold

shoes4ever said:


> bettylee this is a perfect photo - your adorable son with your stunning imperas. You should definitely contribute this to #louboutinworld


+1


----------



## betty.lee

shoes4ever said:


> Bettylee this is a perfect photo - your adorable son with your stunning Imperas. You should definitely contribute this to #LouboutinWorld







PurseACold said:


> That is a gorgeous pair of shoes (not to mention how great it looks with your skirt). I love CL's vibrant purple suede (my New Simples in purple suede are one of my faves).







PurseACold said:


> +1




awe shucks you guys. thanks. i love looking at the #LouboutinWorld pics. some of them are so creative and inspiring.


----------



## Millipede

purseacold said:


> +1


+2


----------



## hellyers

From the back of a taxi.


----------



## stilly

hellyers said:


> From the back of a taxi.




So gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

Leopard SK's today...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Leopard SK's today...


Lovely...the beauty of Leopard print so madly inlove with this season print


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Leopard SK's today...


Gorgeous. I also love this season's print. Wish I could find a pair in my size in 100mm :fox:


----------



## Millipede

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous. I also love this season's print. Wish I could find a pair in my size in 100mm :fox:


They do the fifi 100 in leopardino, that's what the prints called.


----------



## highheeladdict

"Casual Sunday" at my parents´ in jeans and Pigalle Follies 120 black patent


----------



## BirkinLover77

highheeladdict said:


> "Casual Sunday" at my parents´ in jeans and Pigalle Follies 120 black patent


Very Nice, enjoy the evening with your lovely parents


----------



## highheeladdict

Thank you


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> "Casual Sunday" at my parents´ in jeans and Pigalle Follies 120 black patent




Love your Follies!!!


----------



## PurseACold

Millipede said:


> They do the fifi 100 in leopardino, that's what the prints called.


I know and while I really like the patent version, what I am drooling over is the pony hair version. I'm going to keep looking....


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> Love your Follies!!!



Thank you, stilly


----------



## hhl4vr

hellyers said:


> From the back of a taxi.


 
So gorgeous


----------



## for3v3rz

Try to break them in, can't feel my pinky toe. Lolz


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> Try to break them in, can't feel my pinky toe. Lolz
> 
> View attachment 2867448


They look beautiful on you


----------



## zeusthegreatest

tiedyes to a wedding's ceremony and balotas at night


----------



## zeusthegreatest

also went to see the illusionist 2.0 and took my  salamancas out


----------



## shoes4ever

zeusthegreatest said:


> tiedyes to a wedding's ceremony and balotas at night


Z - you look super in all 3 looks. The tie dyes are fabulous on you.


----------



## BirkinLover77

zeusthegreatest said:


> tiedyes to a wedding's ceremony and balotas at night


Very nice ladies


----------



## for3v3rz

Taking out Violet SK.


----------



## aanniewong

Ei, I shall just share my first CL Sweet Charity's maiden voyage here, my first bag for 2015, simply love her to bits!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

aanniewong said:


> Ei, I shall just share my first CL Sweet Charity's maiden voyage here, my first bag for 2015, simply love her to bits!!


You look so happy!!!  So cute!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## aanniewong

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You look so happy!!!  So cute!!!  Congrats!!!


Thank you )  Yes, date night with the hubby and new bag make me a very happy girl haaha.


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> Taking out Violet SK.
> 
> View attachment 2869693


Lovely the purple!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

aanniewong said:


> Ei, I shall just share my first CL Sweet Charity's maiden voyage here, my first bag for 2015, simply love her to bits!!


Congrats, very nice


----------



## aanniewong

BirkinLover77 said:


> Congrats, very nice


Thank you


----------



## Millipede

Viennana 100 - Black Suede


----------



## shoes4ever

Millipede said:


> Viennana 100 - Black Suede


Love these shoes Millipede


----------



## PurseACold

Millipede said:


> Viennana 100 - Black Suede


Great pairing. Aren't these shoes both comfortable and hot? I love mine in black kid leather. Am wearing them today in fact


----------



## Millipede

shoes4ever said:


> Love these shoes Millipede


 


PurseACold said:


> Great pairing. Aren't these shoes both comfortable and hot? I love mine in black kid leather. Am wearing them today in fact




Thanks ladies


yep they are really comfortable and very edgy at the same time. first time wearing them today and its started to rain, not impressed


----------



## PurseACold

Millipede said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> 
> yep they are really comfortable and very edgy at the same time. first time wearing them today and its started to rain, not impressed


Ugh, that's annoying. I hate when that happens. Hope you were able to keep your shoes safe.


----------



## Millipede

PurseACold said:


> Ugh, that's annoying. I hate when that happens. Hope you were able to keep your shoes safe.


 


Yep safe and sound, I made my brother who came to see me at work bring my car around right to the door :woohoo


----------



## for3v3rz

From work to hot pot dinner.


----------



## for3v3rz

Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## shoes4ever

for3v3rz said:


> From work to hot pot dinner.
> 
> View attachment 2871792
> 
> View attachment 2871793
> 
> View attachment 2871798


These are my favs from your collection. And that Hot Pot looks yum.


----------



## stilly

for3v3rz said:


> Happy Monday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 2875259


 
I love Piggies to brighten up a Monday!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> Happy Monday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 2875259


Very Nice


----------



## for3v3rz

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very Nice





stilly said:


> I love Piggies to brighten up a Monday!!!





shoes4ever said:


> These are my favs from your collection. And that Hot Pot looks yum.



Thanks


----------



## fnrthngsnlif

Currently in love with the Hi Eliza pump in black Kid.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Have been absent for a long while, but my Pigalle 120 Python Batik with matching clutch.


----------



## PurseACold

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Have been absent for a long while, but my Pigalle 120 Python Batik with matching clutch.


Looking gorgeous, as always! And those shoes and bag: what a great print and skin!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

PurseACold said:


> Looking gorgeous, as always! And those shoes and bag: what a great print and skin!


The Batik is gorgeous!  I think they are rare?
I just love anything old style Pigalle 120 though more than anything!
Thank you so much for the compliment PurseACold.

I really need to behave so maybe I should start a collection thread instead lol!


----------



## PurseACold

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> The Batik is gorgeous!  I think they are rare?
> I just love anything old style Pigalle 120 though more than anything!
> Thank you so much for the compliment PurseACold.
> 
> I really need to behave so maybe I should start a collection thread instead lol!


Do it! Do it! I'd love to see your shoes!!


----------



## highheeladdict

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I really need to behave so maybe I should start a collection thread instead lol!



That`s a great idea!!


----------



## highheeladdict

So Kate 120 black patent


----------



## shaggy360

Men can play too!!


----------



## Christina2

highheeladdict said:


> So Kate 120 black patent


oh girl - you have the perfect feet and legs for those heels - congrats


----------



## FashionForFun

highheeladdict said:


> So Kate 120 black patent




Sexy! Perfect look!


----------



## Millipede

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Have been absent for a long while, but my Pigalle 120 Python Batik with matching clutch.


 


Looking very stylish


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> So Kate 120 black patent




Those look great with your jeans!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

PurseACold you crack me up!!! LOL!!!
I have so many and I have been too lazy.  Sold a lot already on eBay and quite a few are still listed 
So I already have so many photos.  

highheeladdict, I will try and get my lazy bum going 

I just wish I could have someone take photos of my feet etc., but alas I live alone ...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

highheeladdict said:


> So Kate 120 black patent


You look perfect with the jeans combo!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

shaggy360 said:


> Men can play too!!


FUN!!!  That is awesome!!!  Touch of cheeky style!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Millipede said:


> Looking very stylish


Thank you so much


----------



## mznaterz

Do you have a picture of your whole outfit trying to show my husband men wear CL's  too


----------



## cts900

shaggy360 said:


> Men can play too!!



_Niiiiiiiice_! Love!


----------



## highheeladdict

Christina2 said:


> oh girl - you have the perfect feet and legs for those heels - congrats





FashionForFun said:


> Sexy! Perfect look!





stilly said:


> Those look great with your jeans!!!





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You look perfect with the jeans combo!!!



Thank you very much


----------



## MrsCamilla

Millipede said:


> Grocery shopping - Follies Lace 100 dentelle satin in eclipse/nude




Hi Millipede, is this the 15C navy blue lambskin M/L?


----------



## Millipede

MrsCamilla said:


> Hi Millipede, is this the 15C navy blue lambskin M/L?




Hi MrsCamilla, it's very similar but my bag is a few years old it's the 13c navy jumbo in lambskin


----------



## MrsCamilla

Millipede said:


> Hi MrsCamilla, it's very similar but my bag is a few years old it's the 13c navy jumbo in lambskin




Thanks so much, Millipede!  My heart skipped a beat when I first saw your picture!  It's also the reason why I'm now the proud owner of a 15C navy jumbo &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Millipede

MrsCamilla said:


> Thanks so much, Millipede!  My heart skipped a beat when I first saw your picture!  It's also the reason why I'm now the proud owner of a 15C navy jumbo &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Your welcome, I know what you mean it's such a beautiful colour that I bought it in the medium size as well...... Yes I know I'm too silly for my own good :lolots:


----------



## caitvee

Took my newest pair out for some cocktails last night... New loubs + ice + champagne = I might as well had skates on &#128514;


----------



## LolasCloset

caitvee said:


> Took my newest pair out for some cocktails last night... New loubs + ice + champagne = I might as well had skates on &#128514;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2881310



haha at least y'all wound up in one piece though....right?


----------



## caitvee

LolasCloset said:


> haha at least y'all wound up in one piece though....right?


Oh there were some moments where I was sliding all over the place & much more concerned about the shoes than my well being!!


----------



## Millipede

Louboutin Sweet Charity bag


----------



## BirkinLover77

Millipede said:


> Louboutin Sweet Charity bag


Millipede, love your classic black and white very beautiful


----------



## PurseACold

Millipede said:


> Louboutin Sweet Charity bag


Classy and sharp combo!


----------



## shoes4ever

Millipede said:


> Louboutin Sweet Charity bag


Millipede another great pairing.


----------



## Millipede

BirkinLover77 said:


> Millipede, love your classic black and white very beautiful


 


PurseACold said:


> Classy and sharp combo!


 


shoes4ever said:


> Millipede another great pairing.




Thanks *birkinLover77*, *PurseACold* and *shoes4ever*


----------



## Millipede

Feeling funky in Pigalle Follies 100 - Red


----------



## Millipede

Pigalle Follies 100 - Black


----------



## for3v3rz

Millipede said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 - Black




You have such s nice collection. Please do some mod pics when you get a chance to.


----------



## hellyers

Going out to a 40th birthday party tonight. Know what shoes and bag Im using. Just have to choose what stockings and dress to wear.


----------



## cathe_kim

Millipede said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 - Black




Millipede you make everything look so glamorous! I have the same black follies and your picture makes me wanna go take em out and rock em!


----------



## Millipede

Thank you for3v3rz and cathe_kim


----------



## stilly

So Kate Black Suede Booties today


----------



## cristincline

stilly said:


> So Kate Black Suede Booties today




The absolute most perfect booties ever &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## shoes4ever

Millipede said:


> Feeling funky in Pigalle Follies 100 - Red


Yummy combo Millipede - and ooooooohhhhhh that Chanel arm candy


----------



## for3v3rz

stilly said:


> So Kate Black Suede Booties today



Sexy booties...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Millipede said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 - Black


OOOooooo Nice!!!


----------



## Millipede

stilly said:


> So Kate Black Suede Booties today




so cute


----------



## Millipede

shoes4ever said:


> Yummy combo Millipede - and ooooooohhhhhh that Chanel arm candy


 


HelenOfTroy45 said:


> OOOooooo Nice!!!




Thank you *shoes4ever* and *HelenofTroy*


----------



## BirkinLover77

Millipede said:


> Feeling funky in Pigalle Follies 100 - Red





Millipede said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 - Black



It's a Chanel kind of lady with CL pumps, very Beautiful Collection


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> So Kate Black Suede Booties today


Stilly so lovely in these SK Bootie


----------



## Millipede

BirkinLover77 said:


> It's a Chanel kind of lady with CL pumps, very Beautiful Collection



Thanks BirkinLover77, so sweet as always


----------



## hellyers

stilly said:


> So Kate Black Suede Booties today


WOW, WOW I just love those boots. Girl you make them look so sexy. You have now put me in a dilemma as I was going to buy a pair of Gucci boots I have seen next week. But now seeing you in these I want a pair. What to do?


----------



## mznaterz

hellyers said:


> Dressing down for casual Sunday.



Beautiful shot


----------



## Christina2

hellyers said:


> Dressing down for casual Sunday.


gorgeous look girl - you look so comfy / confident in so kates. what's your secret ?


----------



## PurseACold

hellyers said:


> Dressing down for casual Sunday.


Great look (and photo)!


----------



## hhl4vr

hellyers said:


> Dressing down for casual Sunday.


 
Another great photo - your photos are always so clear, and you always look amazing


----------



## mznaterz

hellyers said:


> Dressing down for casual Sunday.



What size do you wear


----------



## stilly

hellyers said:


> Dressing down for casual Sunday.




I love this pic *hellyers*!
You look so perfect in your jeans and SK's!


----------



## stilly

cristincline said:


> The absolute most perfect booties ever &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


 


for3v3rz said:


> Sexy booties...


 


hellyers said:


> WOW, WOW I just love those boots. Girl you make them look so sexy. You have now put me in a dilemma as I was going to buy a pair of Gucci boots I have seen next week. But now seeing you in these I want a pair. What to do?


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly so lovely in these SK Bootie




Thanks so much *cristincline, for3v3rz, hellyers* & *Birkin*!


----------



## stilly

hellyers said:


> WOW, WOW I just love those boots. Girl you make them look so sexy. You have now put me in a dilemma as I was going to buy a pair of Gucci boots I have seen next week. But now seeing you in these I want a pair. What to do?




I'm not a good one to answer that question as I'd likely buy both.
I bought 2 pairs of Prada booties on sale as well.
The suede on the CL booties is just so perfect though...


----------



## shoes4ever

hellyers said:


> Dressing down for casual Sunday.



You make these So Kates look divine - beautiful visual translation :coolpics:


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

hellyers said:


> Dressing down for casual Sunday.


Great shot!!!  Casual and elegant at the same time.


----------



## hellyers

Christina2 said:


> gorgeous look girl - you look so comfy / confident in so kates. *what's your secret *?


 
Haven&#8217;t  really got one. But Christian Louboutins helps me.


----------



## hellyers

Christina2 said:


> gorgeous look girl - you look so comfy / confident in so kates. *what's your secret* ?


 

Havent  really got one. But Christian Louboutins helps  me.


----------



## hellyers

stilly said:


> I'm not a good one to answer that question as I'd likely buy both.
> I bought 2 pairs of Prada booties on sale as well.
> The suede on the CL booties is just so perfect though...


 

Im in Manhattan, New York for the next two days on business and Im staying an extra day on Saturday for a bit of shopping which I always do when I go there. So I'm hoping to find those So Kate Black Suede Booties you have as after seeing you in them Im in love with them. Im so temped by those Gucci boots Ive seen as well as I tried them on last evening here in Manhattan and they did look great. 

Now just sat relaxing and waiting to start some meeting. Shoes not Christian Louboutins  today


----------



## for3v3rz

hellyers said:


> Im in Manhattan, New York for the next two days on business and Im staying an extra day on Saturday for a bit of shopping which I always do when I go there. So I'm hoping to find those So Kate Black Suede Booties you have as after seeing you in them Im in love with them. Im so temped by those Gucci boots Ive seen as well as I tried them on last evening here in Manhattan and they did look great.
> 
> Now just sat relaxing and waiting to start some meeting. Shoes not Christian Louboutins  today




Good luck with your shopping


----------



## hellyers

hhl4vr said:


> Another great photo - your photos are always so clear, and you always look amazing


 

The better quality photos are taken by my husband. He a keen photographer and also loves me wearing my  high heels. So it a win, win for us both. Other's I take on my phone.


----------



## CGORO2

wearing my officier today


----------



## highheeladdict

Pigalle 100


----------



## hellyers

I do like a nice Pigalle. A classic simple shoe with a nice heel height that goes with anything.


----------



## highheeladdict

....and tonight, Pigalle follies 120


----------



## JessLuu

Darling husband knows I hate chocolate and am allergic to flowers, so he got me these for Valentine's. Poppy 120mm spikes


----------



## hellyers

highheeladdict said:


> ....and tonight, Pigalle follies 120


 

Love these on you as well!


----------



## cathe_kim

Out and about at the mall before dinner! I have no idea what style/color these are but they're so cute! Got them on ebay for $142 

Happy valentines day everyone!


----------



## for3v3rz

Heading to the air port pickup.


----------



## for3v3rz

A view from the back. They are so fun to wear.


----------



## for3v3rz

Yes I am ready for Spring.


----------



## PurseACold

for3v3rz said:


> Heading to the air port pickup.
> 
> View attachment 2896472


Those PPs look much cuter than I'd thought! Great look!!


----------



## shoes4ever

JessLuu said:


> Darling husband knows I hate chocolate and am allergic to flowers, so he got me these for Valentine's. Poppy 120mm spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896014


Lucky you - these are a stunning Valentine Day gift to get.


----------



## shoes4ever

cathe_kim said:


> View attachment 2896276
> 
> 
> Out and about at the mall before dinner! I have no idea what style/color these are but they're so cute! Got them on ebay for $142
> 
> Happy valentines day everyone!



Wow you got them at a steal - these look lovely on you. They are Gine flats in Grenadine velvet from AW 13. Shoe twins


----------



## Millipede

JessLuu said:


> Darling husband knows I hate chocolate and am allergic to flowers, so he got me these for Valentine's. Poppy 120mm spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896014


Wow they look hot been contemplating getting these but I think contemplation over now 
They look gorgeous


----------



## PurseACold

JessLuu said:


> Darling husband knows I hate chocolate and am allergic to flowers, so he got me these for Valentine's. Poppy 120mm spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896014



Gorgeous gift!


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> A view from the back. They are so fun to wear.
> 
> View attachment 2896476


Very nice and fun colors for the spring


----------



## BirkinLover77

highheeladdict said:


> ....and tonight, Pigalle follies 120



Nice



JessLuu said:


> Darling husband knows I hate chocolate and am allergic to flowers, so he got me these for Valentine's. Poppy 120mm spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896014



Very Nice SK in Poppy Spike


----------



## stilly

for3v3rz said:


> A view from the back. They are so fun to wear.
> 
> View attachment 2896476




Love those* for3v3rz*!!!


----------



## Millipede

Paulina Sling 100 - Version Corazon


----------



## shoes4ever

Millipede said:


> Paulina Sling 100 - Version Corazon



Millipede --- shoe twins girl  But i'm getting giddy just looking at your gorgeous Kelly cut clutch


----------



## PurseACold

Millipede said:


> Paulina Sling 100 - Version Corazon


Yay, *Millipede*! Your pairings are back. Love this one, as always. And that Kelly clutch


----------



## BirkinLover77

Millipede said:


> Paulina Sling 100 - Version Corazon


Millipede, it's a fantastic and beautiful pairing...Hmmm loving your kelly cut clutch.


----------



## Millipede

shoes4ever said:


> Millipede --- shoe twins girl  But i'm getting giddy just looking at your gorgeous Kelly cut clutch




Thanks shoes4ever, if only we all lived close to each other we could share bags


----------



## Millipede

PurseACold said:


> Yay, *Millipede*! Your pairings are back. Love this one, as always. And that Kelly clutch


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Millipede, it's a fantastic and beautiful pairing...Hmmm loving your kelly cut clutch.




Thanks PurseACold & BirkinLover77, again if we lived close to each other then we could share bags.


----------



## for3v3rz

Happy Lunar New Year. Heading to the mall.


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> Happy Lunar New Year. Heading to the mall.
> 
> View attachment 2901168


Looking fabulous, shop for me and you lol


----------



## Megan Brown

for3v3rz said:


> A view from the back. They are so fun to wear.
> 
> View attachment 2896476


They are very bright! like)


----------



## PurseACold

for3v3rz said:


> Happy Lunar New Year. Heading to the mall.
> 
> View attachment 2901168


The PF snow leopard shoes look great on you!


----------



## highheeladdict

My good old Pigalle 120


----------



## highheeladdict




----------



## temps

Millipede said:


> Paulina Sling 100 - Version Corazon




Perfect match!! Love both!


----------



## BirkinLover77

highheeladdict said:


>


Nothing like the classic pigalle, looks gorgeous on you love


----------



## highheeladdict

BirkinLover77 said:


> Nothing like the classic pigalle, looks gorgeous on you love


----------



## Christina2

highheeladdict said:


>


perfect heels perfect fit perfect look - styles come and go but there is still nothing like the classics !


----------



## KittySunn

wearing my FiFi's today


----------



## SoKateMoss

Just bought a pair of So Kate for my new girlfriend. Black leather, but she will not wear them until the end of the week


----------



## SoKateMoss

KittySunn said:


> View attachment 2904531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing my FiFi's today


wouw - simply classy!


----------



## SoKateMoss

hellyers said:


> Love these on you as well!


Yep - so sexy and elegant. Combines the best from Pigalle 120 and So Kate I think...


----------



## SoKateMoss

highheeladdict said:


> My good old Pigalle 120


Pigalle 120 are simply THE classy Louboutin! Especially in black patent. Very elegant, lucky you


----------



## SoKateMoss

stilly said:


> So Kate Black Suede Booties today


Wouw - simply classy, sexy and elegant! Well done


----------



## mznaterz

KittySunn said:


> View attachment 2904531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing my FiFi's today


The leather on theses boots make my soul scream with excitement..... they are such beautiful shoes


----------



## debbah

Wearing my new black Simples in kid.


----------



## Luna_Prima

Wore my 140 Jazz Calf Bianca's to work today (I have a habit of choosing my look the night before) &#128513;


----------



## for3v3rz

Pigalle Plato


----------



## brakefashion

for3v3rz said:


> Pigalle Plato
> 
> View attachment 2908909


 

Oh I love those...I have been looking at them too.  CUTE!


----------



## brakefashion

My Bibi.  I still love these shoes.


----------



## SoKateMoss

Well seems my comment was misplaced - I meant to tell how elegant and sexy your look is &#128522;&#128077;


----------



## PurseACold

for3v3rz said:


> Pigalle Plato
> 
> View attachment 2908909


What an adorable look :blossom:


----------



## Elsie87

Black patent Wallis 85 - today included a bit of walking so I opted for my "safer" pair of Loubs


----------



## marissa_r

120mm black patent leather bianca


----------



## Elsie87

Black kid Lillian 120


----------



## SoKateMoss

Pics or it didnt... &#128516;


----------



## DancinBallerina

hellyers said:


> Dressing down for casual Sunday.



Ooo these are lovely. Fab picture


----------



## for3v3rz

My most comfy pigalle.


----------



## PurseACold

for3v3rz said:


> My most comfy pigalle.
> 
> View attachment 2917962


Love this look!! Such great coordination of the shirt and shoes.


----------



## stilly

for3v3rz said:


> My most comfy pigalle.
> 
> View attachment 2917962




Love those!!!
So gorgeous!!!


----------



## So_Louboutin

for3v3rz said:


> My most comfy pigalle.
> 
> View attachment 2917962




Love these! Looking great! &#128512;


----------



## Spaceflocke

So Kates


----------



## BirkinLover77

for3v3rz said:


> My most comfy pigalle.
> 
> View attachment 2917962


You look beautiful&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## for3v3rz

PurseACold said:


> Love this look!! Such great coordination of the shirt and shoes.




I was wearing this top the day when I bought this. Is one reason why I got it. Lolz


----------



## BirkinLover77

Spaceflocke said:


> So Kates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2918817


Nice color SK


----------



## for3v3rz

Geo


----------



## caitvee

My newest and now most obsessed pair - Fifi 100mm in parent leopard print! Sort of a far away photo.


----------



## brakefashion

My Lucky shoes...Red Rolando


----------



## brakefashion

for3v3rz said:


> Geo
> View attachment 2920269


 

Oh I have been looking for these.  Love them!


----------



## Divealicious

Lucifer bow
My don't-mess-with-me shoes


----------



## Elsie87

Silver Turbella 120


----------



## shoes4ever

Divealicious said:


> Lucifer bow
> My don't-mess-with-me shoes


These are a fabulous style and at a super comfy heel height too - love it


----------



## brakefashion

divealicious said:


> lucifer bow
> my don't-mess-with-me shoes


 fab!


----------



## brakefashion

Neon orange Passmule


----------



## kb18

I'm wearing my decollete 554 CLs in black kid leather. I think they're finally broken in!


----------



## stilly

Divealicious said:


> Lucifer bow
> My don't-mess-with-me shoes




So cute!!!


----------



## Tuscansoul

Divealicious said:


> Lucifer bow
> My don't-mess-with-me shoes


Sweet and bad-*** at the same time. I love!


----------



## Tuscansoul

brakefashion said:


> Neon orange Passmule


These will definitely get noticed. Great color


----------



## Tuscansoul

Spaceflocke said:


> So Kates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2918817


Sehr schön!


----------



## Tuscansoul

for3v3rz said:


> My most comfy pigalle.
> 
> View attachment 2917962


They are so beautiful.
Great combination with this shirt/blouse.
I wish I could wear Pigalle 120, but heel is too high for me


----------



## Divealicious

Tuscansoul said:


> Sweet and bad-*** at the same time. I love!











stilly said:


> So cute!!!











brakefashion said:


> fab!











shoes4ever said:


> These are a fabulous style and at a super comfy heel height too - love it




Thank you  I love high heels but I have to confess... I do get more wear out of these kitten heels


----------



## kb18

I tend to shy away from prints, but these just look so great on you that I might have to change that! Such a pretty shoe!


----------



## kb18

kb18 said:


> I tend to shy away from prints, but these just look so great on you that I might have to change that! Such a pretty shoe!



So sorry, I mean for this to be in response to Caitvee's post. New to the forum and still figuring it all out.


----------



## Danielle81

Wearing my black kid 100mm batignolles for a dinner out w/ my husband


----------



## kb18

Danielle81 said:


> Wearing my black kid 100mm batignolles for a dinner out w/ my husband




Very pretty! Those shoes look great on you.


----------



## highheeladdict

So Kate black patent today


----------



## kb18

highheeladdict said:


> So Kate black patent today




Gorgeous! I see the CL box in the picture there. Does that mean those are new, or that you just bought a new pair?


----------



## highheeladdict

kb18 said:


> Gorgeous! I see the CL box in the picture there. Does that mean those are new, or that you just bought a new pair?



Thank you!
I bought a new pair  So Kate Gris


----------



## kb18

highheeladdict said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I bought a new pair  So Kate Gris




Congratulations! Post pics soon! I've had my eye on those lovelies.


----------



## highheeladdict

kb18 said:


> Congratulations! Post pics soon! I've had my eye on those lovelies.



I posted pics in my collection thread and in the So Kate-Thread


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

Matte Spiked pigalle 120


----------



## Tuscansoul

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Matte Spiked pigalle 120



They look gorgeous on you. Definitely a show stopper!


----------



## shoes4ever

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Matte Spiked pigalle 120



 WOW you make the multi spiked shoes even more stunning paired with that gorgeous color of skirt/ dress


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

shoes4ever said:


> WOW you make the multi spiked shoes even more stunning paired with that gorgeous color of skirt/ dress



Thank you so much darling ! This is one of my favorite pairs &#128536;


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

Tuscansoul said:


> They look gorgeous on you. Definitely a show stopper!



I appreciate it ! Love love shoes ! &#128096;&#128096;&#128131;&#128131;


----------



## brakefashion

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Matte Spiked pigalle 120


 

Love the skirt color.  I have the flats loafers in that color.  SO MUCH FUN!


----------



## brakefashion

Open chic today!


----------



## kb18

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Matte Spiked pigalle 120




Wow! Love these so much! Such a fun shoe, made even more perfect with that gorgeous skirt. A bold, confident outfit like this screams sexy! 



brakefashion said:


> Open chic today!




Love the red! Nothing classier than a lady in a pair of red heels.


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

brakefashion said:


> Love the skirt color.  I have the flats loafers in that color.  SO MUCH FUN!


Thank you love ! They are the best spiked style in my opinion. I also have the sling peep toe spiked Gomme .


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

kb18 said:


> Wow! Love these so much! Such a fun shoe, made even more perfect with that gorgeous skirt. A bold, confident outfit like this screams sexy! Quote]
> 
> Thank you &#10084;&#65039; I enjoy dressing up and wearing my red bottoms everywhere I go !


----------



## highheeladdict

Shopping with my good friend Pigalle 100


----------



## kb18

highheeladdict said:


> Shopping with my good friend Pigalle 100




Classic! I never grow tired of this shoe.


----------



## highheeladdict

Doing some errands in my So Kate Forest Suede. The weather is so nice here, warm, sunny, not a cloud in the sky... I thought, perfect conditions to take them out today


----------



## LKBennettlover

highheeladdict said:


> Doing some errands in my So Kate Forest Suede. The weather is so nice here, warm, sunny, not a cloud in the sky... I thought, perfect conditions to take them out today


 
Oh wow, they look just perfect on you  Xx


----------



## kb18

highheeladdict said:


> Doing some errands in my So Kate Forest Suede. The weather is so nice here, warm, sunny, not a cloud in the sky... I thought, perfect conditions to take them out today




I just love the SKs in suede! Gorgeous color, and you are definitely rockin' them with those sexy jeans!


----------



## highheeladdict

LKBennettlover said:


> Oh wow, they look just perfect on you  Xx





kb18 said:


> I just love the SKs in suede! Gorgeous color, and you are definitely rockin' them with those sexy jeans!



Thank you very much, ladies


----------



## brakefashion

highheeladdict said:


> Doing some errands in my So Kate Forest Suede. The weather is so nice here, warm, sunny, not a cloud in the sky... I thought, perfect conditions to take them out today



Love them


----------



## brakefashion

Showing my Panettone Small some love.  This bag is so cute.  
My shoes are Jcrew...I dig the print.


----------



## kb18

brakefashion said:


> Showing my Panettone Small some love.  This bag is so cute.
> My shoes are Jcrew...I dig the print.




Love love love how you combined those patterns! The shoes are a very pretty color as well. Super cute outfit.


----------



## hhl4vr

highheeladdict said:


> Doing some errands in my So Kate Forest Suede. The weather is so nice here, warm, sunny, not a cloud in the sky... I thought, perfect conditions to take them out today


 
They look lovely on you


----------



## highheeladdict

brakefashion said:


> Love them





hhl4vr said:


> They look lovely on you


----------



## temps

highheeladdict said:


> Doing some errands in my So Kate Forest Suede. The weather is so nice here, warm, sunny, not a cloud in the sky... I thought, perfect conditions to take them out today




You look amazing and I'm envious of your ability to run errands on those heels!  I can't move when I have my so kate on...


----------



## highheeladdict

temps said:


> You look amazing and I'm envious of your ability to run errands on those heels!  I can't move when I have my so kate on...



Thanks  I´m used to wear high heels, at my old job, i wore them every day, now I can only wear them after work, so I´m happy for every occasion I can put on my high heels.


----------



## brakefashion

kb18 said:


> Love love love how you combined those patterns! The shoes are a very pretty color as well. Super cute outfit.


 

hey thanks!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Wearing the Camilla.


----------



## PurseACold

Kenyanqn said:


> Wearing the Camilla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2936347



So pretty. Love the contrast with your nail polish....


----------



## Kenyanqn

PurseACold said:


> So pretty. Love the contrast with your nail polish....




Thank you!


----------



## mama13drama99

Kenyanqn said:


> Wearing the Camilla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2936347




Very pretty shoes and cute pedi!


----------



## Elsie87

Simple pumps 85mm in goa lamé


----------



## Kenyanqn

mama13drama99 said:


> Very pretty shoes and cute pedi!




Thanks


----------



## Elsie87

Silver Turbella 120mm peep-toes


----------



## JazzyRachel

Black Nappa Decoltissimo Pumps


----------



## stilly

Red So Kates today


----------



## ssl2013

JazzyRachel said:


> Black Nappa Decoltissimo Pumps




very nice looking but quite thick nylons, how many DEN are those, is it comfortable in tight loubies wearing those?


----------



## JazzyRachel

ssl2013 said:


> very nice looking but quite thick nylons, how many DEN are those, is it comfortable in tight loubies wearing those?



I must admit these are the most comfortable CLs I own, and my tights do not interfere with the comfort at all.


----------



## Perfect Day

stilly said:


> Red So Kates today



So beautiful


----------



## hellyers

stilly said:


> Red So Kates today




Once again Stilly you look fantastic in your Louboutins. I would say you should get the award for the best model for showing of Louboutin on this site. Every time you show a pair off I want and go and buy that pair. Like the red pair you have just shown off. Ive been in two minds about red Louboutins with the upper and red soles. But seeing yours these will certainly be no my to buy list.


----------



## mznaterz

hellyers said:


> Pigalle 100m today


  Absolutely stunning the black on black makes my heart smile


----------



## Tuscansoul

hellyers said:


> Once again Stilly you look fantastic in your Louboutins. I would say you should get the award for the best model for showing of Louboutin on this site. Every time you show a pair off I want and go and buy that pair. Like the red pair you have just shown off. Ive been in two minds about red Louboutins with the upper and red soles. But seeing yours these will certainly be no my to buy list.


I'll second that.


----------



## Tuscansoul

stilly said:


> Red So Kates today


Wow, simply gorgeous.
There is nothing sexier than a red stiletto with a pointed toe and you wear them so well.


----------



## Tuscansoul

hellyers said:


> Pigalle 100m today


Beautiful!
Is that snow? I've been in Florida too long, I forgot what it looks like


----------



## Elsie87

Black kid Lillian 120's to work


----------



## mznaterz

Theses remind me of Bianca I love them


----------



## PurseACold

hellyers said:


> New Simple Pump 120mm


Love these! Shoe twins. So vibrant!!


----------



## Tuscansoul

hellyers said:


> New Simple Pump 120mm


Love this color. Wish I could find a pair in my size.
They look fabulous on you. Love your pants, too.


----------



## highheeladdict

Pigalle 120


----------



## stilly

hellyers said:


> Pigalle 100m today




So gorgeous *hellyers*!!!


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> Pigalle 120




Love those Piggies!!!


----------



## stilly

Pink Pigalle Follies today to kick off Easter weekend


----------



## Tuscansoul

stilly said:


> Pink Pigalle Follies today to kick off Easter weekend


Wow, gorgeous shade of pink!
Looks like it has a warm, coral tone. It reminds me of the color "Framboisine".
May I ask the name of this color?


----------



## highheeladdict

Filo 120 this morning


----------



## highheeladdict

And now So Kate 120 black patent


----------



## highheeladdict




----------



## madisoncouture

highheeladdict said:


>


They are gorgeous!  Love them with the jeans!


----------



## mrs.alsuwaidi

Lovely shoes &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## mrs.alsuwaidi

My Cl's for today &#10084;


----------



## stilly

Tuscansoul said:


> Wow, gorgeous shade of pink!
> Looks like it has a warm, coral tone. It reminds me of the color "Framboisine".
> May I ask the name of this color?


 
These are Pinky Patent


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> And now So Kate 120 black patent


 


highheeladdict said:


>


 


The Black So Kates look amazing on you!!!


----------



## stilly

White Python So Kate's For Easter Sunday today :buttercup:


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> The Black So Kates look amazing on you!!!



Thank you


----------



## highheeladdict

mrs.alsuwaidi said:


> My Cl's for today &#10084;



Very cool! I love spikes


----------



## PurseACold

mrs.alsuwaidi said:


> My Cl's for today &#10084;


Gorgeous look!


----------



## macaroonxo

my first time wearing these


----------



## hhl4vr

macaroonxo said:


> my first time wearing these


 
Love the colour-looks great. 

Welcome see you are a new member-thanks for sharing.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Pink Pigalle Follies today to kick off Easter weekend



Stilly, fabulous in hot pink



highheeladdict said:


> Filo 120 this morning



Highheeladdict nice in a little sparkle



highheeladdict said:


> And now So Kate 120 black patent
> 
> Classic and sexy in SK black


----------



## BirkinLover77

mrs.alsuwaidi said:


> My Cl's for today &#10084;



Love the spikes on these fabulous pair



stilly said:


> White Python So Kate's For Easter Sunday today :buttercup:



Gorgeous SK White Python


----------



## BirkinLover77

macaroonxo said:


> my first time wearing these


Love the Opaline color, very nice


----------



## highheeladdict

BirkinLover77 said:


> Highheeladdict nice in a little sparkle
> 
> 
> 
> highheeladdict said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now So Kate 120 black patent
> 
> Classic and sexy in SK black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## kb18

hellyers said:


> New Simple Pump 120mm




Oh my! There are BEAUTIFUL! I was very unsure about this style (especially as I am usually a pointed toe kind of girl), but I believe that you just changed my mind on these! They look fabulous and actually quite comfortable. Do you mind sharing the color? It's quite striking. Thank you for posting! 



highheeladdict said:


>



Highheeladdict - I love this combination! Very classic. 





mrs.alsuwaidi said:


> My Cl's for today [emoji173]




Love the spikes!! Shoes with an edge are so fun.  



macaroonxo said:


> my first time wearing these




Swooning over this opaline color right now. Very gorgeous.


----------



## hellyers

stilly said:


> White Python So Kate's For Easter Sunday today :buttercup:


 
Wow. My husband wants me to have a pair of these. So may have to go shopping at the weekend.


----------



## kb18

New very prive in nude patent


----------



## stilly

kb18 said:


> New very prive in nude patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956439


 
They look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## stilly

hellyers said:


> Ralph Lauren skirt, Falke stockings and Simple pump 100mm


 

Love the look *hellyers*!!!


----------



## loveloubis

kb18 said:


> New very prive in nude patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956439



love the new look new very prives and of course, on you!


----------



## 9distelle

kb18 said:


> New very prive in nude patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956439


They look stunning on you &the pedi as well!!


----------



## madisoncouture

kb18 said:


> New very prive in nude patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956439


You look gorgeous!


----------



## chibbard

My new Cabos!  I figure if I have to haul my butt to work on a Friday (a RAINY Friday, no less), then I'm wearing my special shoes, by golly!


----------



## kb18

stilly said:


> They look gorgeous on you!!!







loveloubis said:


> love the new look new very prives and of course, on you!







9distelle said:


> They look stunning on you &the pedi as well!!







madisoncouture said:


> You look gorgeous!




Thank you so so much stilly, loveloubis, 9distelle, and madisoncouture!!! I have been a little self conscious of myself in these shoes, but you lovely ladies just erased all doubt!! Thank you.


----------



## kb18

chibbard said:


> My new Cabos!  I figure if I have to haul my butt to work on a Friday (a RAINY Friday, no less), then I'm wearing my special shoes, by golly!
> 
> View attachment 2957481




Isn't it great how much a pair of shoes can brighten a day?! They are beautiful!!


----------



## chibbard

kb18 said:


> Isn't it great how much a pair of shoes can brighten a day?! They are beautiful!!


 
Ha ha!  Yes it is! And thank you!


----------



## mrs.alsuwaidi

Todays CLs always bringing the spike &#128525;


----------



## LouboutinTing

Pigalles with my evening ensemble


----------



## stilly

You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

Titi So Kate's today...


----------



## LouboutinTing

stilly said:


> You look gorgeous!!!



Thank you stilly so do you!


----------



## madisoncouture

LouboutinTing said:


> Pigalles with my evening ensemble


You look great!  Love the heels on you!  Great skirt too!!!


----------



## madisoncouture

mrs.alsuwaidi said:


> Todays CLs always bringing the spike &#128525;


Love the spikes!  The anklet is very nice too


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> Titi So Kate's today...



Lovely outfit and great shoes... as always  I have one question: is the "Titi" very different from the color "Mimosa"?


----------



## Christina2

LouboutinTing said:


> Pigalles with my evening ensemble


 
Lovely outfit. Are those 100s or 120s. They look great on you.


----------



## LouboutinTing

Christina2 said:


> Lovely outfit. Are those 100s or 120s. They look great on you.



Thanks. 120s.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

today i wore my nude patent Lady peeps


----------



## macaroonxo

kb18 said:


> Oh my! There are BEAUTIFUL! I was very unsure about this style (especially as I am usually a pointed toe kind of girl), but I believe that you just changed my mind on these! They look fabulous and actually quite comfortable. Do you mind sharing the color? It's quite striking. Thank you for posting!
> 
> 
> 
> Highheeladdict - I love this combination! Very classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the spikes!! Shoes with an edge are so fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swooning over this opaline color right now. Very gorgeous.


thank u me too!


----------



## macaroonxo

hhl4vr said:


> Love the colour-looks great.
> 
> Welcome see you are a new member-thanks for sharing.


thank you  And yes new member and already in love! so glad i found this forum !!


----------



## macaroonxo

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the Opaline color, very nice



thankyou!


----------



## rdgldy

jade patent new decolts!!!  finally out of boots, yippee!


----------



## grtlegs

rdgldy said:


> jade patent new decolts!!!  finally out of boots, yippee!



Oooh......Pictures?....want to see!


----------



## rdgldy

grtlegs said:


> oooh......pictures?....want to see!


----------



## grtlegs

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2961299




Very Nice!....love the color....and a huge fan of the New Decoltissimo's....actually I prefer them over the Pigalle 100's...


----------



## stilly

Rose (Pink) Pigalle Follies today...


----------



## rdgldy

stilly said:


> Rose (Pink) Pigalle Follies today...


I love this shade of pink!


----------



## rock_girl

VP Spikes


----------



## chibbard

rock_girl said:


> VP Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963355


 
NICE!!!  I have to image those cause quite a commotion in the office.


----------



## rock_girl

chibbard said:


> NICE!!!  I have to image those cause quite a commotion in the office.




Not really.  Most people I work with are oblivious.  I love them, so that's all that counts.[emoji6]


----------



## Elsie87

Cheetah print Lady Claudes for me today


----------



## chibbard

rock_girl said:


> Not really.  Most people I work with are oblivious.  I love them, so that's all that counts.[emoji6]


 
Exactly!  But if I worked with you, I'd lose my sh*t over those shoes - we'd have to talk about shoes for a good 40 minutes before any work would get done.


----------



## for3v3rz

Pigalle 120


----------



## Christina2

for3v3rz said:


> Pigalle 120
> 
> View attachment 2966037


Classi heels for a classic look. Are these your favorites ?


----------



## mznaterz

chibbard said:


> Exactly!  But if I worked with you, I'd lose my sh*t over those shoes - we'd have to talk about shoes for a good 40 minutes before any work would get done.





Agreed 100%


----------



## shoes4ever

Elsie87 said:


> Cheetah print Lady Claudes for me today





for3v3rz said:


> Pigalle 120
> 
> View attachment 2966037



Awesome heels ladies


----------



## for3v3rz




----------



## mama13drama99

Haven't posted in a long time.  I'm wearing my first loves at this very moment. The Simple, kid leather, in Bone.  These have a special place in my heart as they were a part of my first ever purchase (along with the Rolando, that went back, and the Tory Burch Reva in patent Camel).  This is probably the second or third time wearing these and I think it's been almost ten years since I bought them.  Unfortunately for me, I don't wear Bone or any off white color much.  As such, these are an exact fix, size 40 (I wish I knew more about the style, sizing or this sight because I may have made a better decision with the size), but they should have been a half size bigger simply because I don't wear them much the stretching process isn't happening like I need it to in order for them to be comfortable.  The funny thing is I wear a 39.5 in the New Simple.  Anyway, regardless of all of that, I cannot even think about parting with them because they are my first [emoji6]!  I may try a manual stretcher so that I can add gel pads to make the ball area more comfy.  Without further delay...


----------



## shoes4ever

mama13drama99 said:


> Haven't posted in a long time.  I'm wearing my first loves at this very moment. The Simple, kid leather, in Bone.  These have a special place in my heart as they were a part of my first ever purchase (along with the Rolando, that went back, and the Tory Burch Reva in patent Camel).  This is probably the second or third time wearing these and I think it's been almost ten years since I bought them.  Unfortunately for me, I don't wear Bone or any off white color much.  As such, these are an exact fix, size 40 (I wish I knew more about the style, sizing or this sight because I may have made a better decision with the size), but they should have been a half size bigger simply because I don't wear them much the stretching process isn't happening like I need it to in order for them to be comfortable.  The funny thing is I wear a 39.5 in the New Simple.  Anyway, regardless of all of that, I cannot even think about parting with them because they are my first [emoji6]!  I may try a manual stretcher so that I can add gel pads to make the ball area more comfy.  Without further delay...
> 
> View attachment 2967967



Mama13drama99 your first pair is definitely a keeper - looks super pretty with that lace panty hose


----------



## mama13drama99

shoes4ever said:


> Mama13drama99 your first pair is definitely a keeper - looks super pretty with that lace panty hose




Thank you shoes4ever!  I really need to find the hose again.  When I got them I only bought one pair and they are fragile, so a back up pair would be nice!


----------



## loubslover

Finally got to wear my SK I love them[emoji7]


----------



## shoes4ever

loubslover said:


> View attachment 2970487
> 
> Finally got to wear my SK I love them[emoji7]


Love them - head turners for sure


----------



## loubslover

Thanks  My grandma kept telling me I was going to twist my ankle with them LOL [emoji74]


----------



## highheeladdict

Sparkling Pigalle Follies today


----------



## sahmom4

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2961299



That's a beautiful color!


----------



## Elsie87

peacock patent Pigalle 85mm


----------



## stilly

loubslover said:


> View attachment 2970487
> 
> Finally got to wear my SK I love them[emoji7]




They look amazing on you!!!


----------



## loubslover

stilly said:


> They look amazing on you!!!




Omg thanks , huge fan of yours[emoji136]&#127995;


----------



## rock_girl

Elsie87 said:


> peacock patent Pigalle 85mm




I [emoji173]&#65039; this color and so badly want a pair for my collection!!


----------



## Tuscansoul

loubslover said:


> View attachment 2970487
> 
> Finally got to wear my SK I love them[emoji7]


Congratulations! They look fabulous on you.
I love the neon yellow - it truly glows.
I found a pair in my size by coincidence a few days ago and ordered. I will not be able to walk in the 120 heel, but I just had to have them.


----------



## Tuscansoul

highheeladdict said:


> Sparkling Pigalle Follies today


Hello, shoe twin! 
This is one of my favorite Louboutins. Pictures don't do them justice. They are stunning in person.


----------



## Tuscansoul

rock_girl said:


> VP Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963355


Awesome shoe and looks fabulous on you.
I've been hunting for them in my size for a while, but no luck so far.


----------



## Tuscansoul

stilly said:


> Rose (Pink) Pigalle Follies today...


Beautiful! The Rose color is a perfect match for your skin tone, stilly.


----------



## Tuscansoul

for3v3rz said:


> View attachment 2967730


Seeing your Pigalle Plato always makes me happy. Such a fun color combination! Please keep posting pictures of them.


----------



## Tuscansoul

Elsie87 said:


> Cheetah print Lady Claudes for me today


Love the combination of jeans with a classic animal print shoe.


----------



## Tuscansoul

mama13drama99 said:


> Haven't posted in a long time.  I'm wearing my first loves at this very moment. The Simple, kid leather, in Bone.  These have a special place in my heart as they were a part of my first ever purchase (along with the Rolando, that went back, and the Tory Burch Reva in patent Camel).  This is probably the second or third time wearing these and I think it's been almost ten years since I bought them.  Unfortunately for me, I don't wear Bone or any off white color much.  As such, these are an exact fix, size 40 (I wish I knew more about the style, sizing or this sight because I may have made a better decision with the size), but they should have been a half size bigger simply because I don't wear them much the stretching process isn't happening like I need it to in order for them to be comfortable.  The funny thing is I wear a 39.5 in the New Simple.  Anyway, regardless of all of that, I cannot even think about parting with them because they are my first [emoji6]!  I may try a manual stretcher so that I can add gel pads to make the ball area more comfy.  Without further delay...
> 
> View attachment 2967967


Beautiful, classic shoe! Keep on wearing them - they will stretch some more. You put a small amount of Vaseline inside the toe area (make sure not to get any on the outside leather). That will make them feel better.


----------



## highheeladdict

Tuscansoul said:


> Hello, shoe twin!
> This is one of my favorite Louboutins. Pictures don't do them justice. They are stunning in person.



You`re right..they are absolutely stunning. The colors are so great together and they`re so sparkling and elegant. I love them.


----------



## Elsie87

Simple 85 in goa lamé


----------



## MsAnne

stilly said:


> Rose (Pink) Pigalle Follies today...



Lovely shoes, the color is soo pretty! 



highheeladdict said:


> Sparkling Pigalle Follies today


They look stunning, can only imagine how they sparkle in real life


----------



## loubslover

Tuscansoul said:


> Congratulations! They look fabulous on you.
> I love the neon yellow - it truly glows.
> I found a pair in my size by coincidence a few days ago and ordered. I will not be able to walk in the 120 heel, but I just had to have them.



Lol Ikr? I was freightened  when the heel got stuck on the escalator. [emoji28] so now I have to take the stairs everywhere.


----------



## for3v3rz

My fav pair. Waiting at Verizon and before heading to the movies. A little late watching Furious 7 since we been seeing the kids movies 1st.


----------



## Tuscansoul

for3v3rz said:


> My fav pair. Waiting at Verizon and before heading to the movies. A little late watching Furious 7 since we been seeing the kids movies 1st.
> 
> View attachment 2982357


They are so beautiful!
I am a sucker for pony hair with animal print.
This is the Geo pump, right? 100 heel?
May I ask how they fit compared to Pigalle or Decolleté? It would be helpful to know, should I get lucky and find a pair.


----------



## Elsie87

An oldie but goodie: blue glittart Very Privés


----------



## Perfect Day

for3v3rz said:


> Pigalle 120
> 
> View attachment 2966037



My favourite


----------



## for3v3rz

Tuscansoul said:


> They are so beautiful!
> I am a sucker for pony hair with animal print.
> This is the Geo pump, right? 100 heel?
> May I ask how they fit compared to Pigalle or Decolleté? It would be helpful to know, should I get lucky and find a pair.



Yes, and this is probably more of a Decollete. More toe room in the front.


----------



## Tuscansoul

for3v3rz said:


> Yes, and this is probably more of a Decollete. More toe room in the front.


That's good to know, thank you!


----------



## Elsie87

Black nappa Lillian 120s


----------



## stilly

for3v3rz said:


> My fav pair. Waiting at Verizon and before heading to the movies. A little late watching Furious 7 since we been seeing the kids movies 1st.
> 
> View attachment 2982357




Love these *for3v3rz*!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Python Piggies today...


----------



## Elsie87

Red patent Simple Pumps 85


----------



## for3v3rz

Snow leopard follies.


----------



## Jamesthompson

stilly said:


> Black Python Piggies today...



Simple gorgeous Stilly !!


----------



## Danielle81

My new Tucsick for Mother's Day. The pink matched my Lily shirt! I was surprised to see so many others wearing CLs at Brunch.


----------



## mal

stilly said:


> white python so kate's for easter sunday today :buttercup:



&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128150;


----------



## mal

Wow!! You've put SK on my list... I tried them on in suede and found the more comfy them my Piggies!! Now I will be looking for red suede &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mama13drama99

Danielle81 said:


> My new Tucsick for Mother's Day. The pink matched my Lily shirt! I was surprised to see so many others wearing CLs at Brunch.




Unique shoe, and it's cute in a very cool way.  Louboutin is such a popular brand and with sales, ebay, consignment, etc.  It doesn't shock me any to see them frequently or plentifully.  Don't forget there's a thread on how many CLs are on tPF, last I check it was up to over 7K, and it's obvious that it's not updated by all members so that lets me know there are MANY shoes out there.


----------



## shoes4ever

Danielle81 said:


> My new Tucsick for Mother's Day. The pink matched my Lily shirt! I was surprised to see so many others wearing CLs at Brunch.



Danielle81  WOW those heels are walking exclamation points. Love them on you and the pairing with cream/white.


----------



## Elsie87

Nude patent Prorata 90


----------



## PurseACold

Danielle81 said:


> My new Tucsick for Mother's Day. The pink matched my Lily shirt! I was surprised to see so many others wearing CLs at Brunch.


Those look terrific on you. Happy (belated) Mother's Day!


----------



## LV&Evie

Wore my white yoyos for Mother's Day.


----------



## rdgldy

pollack pigalles


----------



## rock_girl

rdgldy said:


> pollack pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994631




Be still my [emoji173]&#65039;!  This is the pair that got away from me.


----------



## rock_girl

LV&Evie said:


> Wore my white yoyos for Mother's Day.







Elsie87 said:


> Nude patent Prorata 90







Danielle81 said:


> My new Tucsick for Mother's Day. The pink matched my Lily shirt! I was surprised to see so many others wearing CLs at Brunch.







for3v3rz said:


> Snow leopard follies.







Elsie87 said:


> Red patent Simple Pumps 85




Chic choices from fabulous ladies!


----------



## rock_girl

stilly said:


> Black Python Piggies today...




Fabulous as always Stilly!



Elsie87 said:


> Black nappa Lillian 120s






Elsie87 said:


> An oldie but goodie: blue glittart Very Privés






Elsie87 said:


> Simple 85 in goa lamé




You have some of the best older styles Elsie!  I wish glittery would come back!




for3v3rz said:


> My fav pair. Waiting at Verizon and before heading to the movies. A little late watching Furious 7 since we been seeing the kids movies 1st.




I have the Geo in leopard and red, it's a great shoe!



Tuscansoul said:


> Awesome shoe and looks fabulous on you.
> 
> I've been hunting for them in my size for a while, but no luck so far.




Thanks! I'd love to find a nude pair too!  I hope you find yours someday.


----------



## rdgldy

rock_girl said:


> Be still my [emoji173]&#65039;!  This is the pair that got away from me.


keep looking, you never know!!


----------



## PurseACold

rdgldy said:


> pollack pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994631


Love! One of my favorites!


----------



## shoes4ever

rdgldy said:


> pollack pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994631



They are fabulous - lucky you rdgldy.


----------



## stellaking

Millipede said:


> Calamijane 100 version black/gold


Hi there
Could you give a suggestion of sizing for the Calamijane slingback?
many thanks


----------



## kb18

Danielle81 said:


> My new Tucsick for Mother's Day. The pink matched my Lily shirt! I was surprised to see so many others wearing CLs at Brunch.




Fabulous shoe!! I just love the color combination. Easy to dress up or down!



LV&Evie said:


> Wore my white yoyos for Mother's Day.




This is the perfect shoe for your outfit! They look great on you - as does your pedi! 



rdgldy said:


> pollack pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994631




I LOVE these! I can't believe I haven't seen them before. Such an amazing shoe!


----------



## Elsie87

Black patent Wallis 85 to court


----------



## hypnotiq

heel, i say :doggie:

classic very privé today


----------



## stilly

hypnotiq said:


> heel, i say :doggie:
> 
> classic very privé today


 
Gorgeous shoes...and a super cute pup who seems to like them as well!!!


----------



## stilly

White Patent Crossspiga 120's today...


----------



## ilovecocohanel

H


----------



## mznaterz

hypnotiq said:


> heel, i say :doggie:
> 
> classic very privé today


What is the heel height I love theses and i want them so bad


----------



## hypnotiq

stilly said:


> Gorgeous shoes...and a super cute pup who seems to like them as well!!!






mznaterz said:


> What is the heel height I love theses and i want them so bad



120mm


----------



## Diamanterosa

Ron Ron 85 kid havane!


----------



## messyrose

I'll be wearing my pigalle spikes in pastel orange - 85mm. not too high!


----------



## shoes4ever

Diamanterosa said:


> Ron Ron 85 kid havane!





messyrose said:


> I'll be wearing my pigalle spikes in pastel orange - 85mm. not too high!



Very nice Ladies. messyrose those pigalles are such a pretty color - perfect for summer. Diamanterosa - you look lovely, cute outfit!


----------



## highheeladdict

messyrose said:


> I'll be wearing my pigalle spikes in pastel orange - 85mm. not too high!



That`s a very nice color  Love the spikes


----------



## highheeladdict

So Kate Rubis Patent


----------



## birkasonne

messyrose said:


> I'll be wearing my pigalle spikes in pastel orange - 85mm. not too high!




Wow LOVE your shoes.


----------



## Diamanterosa

shoes4ever said:


> Very nice Ladies. messyrose those pigalles are such a pretty color - perfect for summer. Diamanterosa - you look lovely, cute outfit!



Thank you very much!!! :kiss:


----------



## mznaterz

highheeladdict said:


> So Kate Rubis Patent



Where did you get the jeans from I love them


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> So Kate Rubis Patent




So pretty!
Love them!


----------



## highheeladdict

mznaterz said:


> Where did you get the jeans from I love them



They´re from h&m 



stilly said:


> So pretty!
> Love them!



Thank you


----------



## PurseACold

highheeladdict said:


> So Kate Rubis Patent


Gorgeous look!


----------



## highheeladdict

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous look!



Thank you


----------



## madisoncouture

highheeladdict said:


> So Kate Rubis Patent


Wow!  Love the heels and jeans on you!!!


----------



## shoes4ever

highheeladdict said:


> So Kate Rubis Patent


They are hotttttt


----------



## messyrose

Thanks everyone. I got the last pair in my size. I have been wearing socks with them to make them REALLY comfortable and to prevent blisters. At that price point I need too! I wear them around the house in my pjs and without a doubt, starting feeling pretty happy starting from the feet up! haha!!!


----------



## highheeladdict

madisoncouture said:


> Wow!  Love the heels and jeans on you!!!





shoes4ever said:


> They are hotttttt



Thank you, madisoncoutoure and shoes4ever!

Yesterday: So Kate Nude Patent to a BBQ


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> Thank you, madisoncoutoure and shoes4ever!
> 
> Yesterday: So Kate Nude Patent to a BBQ


 
I love the SK's with jeans!!!


----------



## stilly

Ayers Watersnake So Kates to brighten up a Monday...


----------



## sparkle12

This pic is from this past winter but thought I'd share-Louboutin cate chain boots & chanel messenger


----------



## Creativelyswank

stilly said:


> Ayers Watersnake So Kates to brighten up a Monday...


 These could brighten the gloomiest of days! Beautiful!


----------



## Creativelyswank

sparkle12 said:


> This pic is from this past winter but thought I'd share-Louboutin cate chain boots & chanel messenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025846
> View attachment 3025846


 Very classy boots, I love them with the Chanel.


----------



## Danielle81

Went to the beach this weekend and wore my Pigalle Multispike.


----------



## hhl4vr

Danielle81 said:


> Went to the beach this weekend and wore my Pigalle Multispike.


 
You look amazing    You must have been turnign heads


----------



## Tuscansoul

Danielle81 said:


> Went to the beach this weekend and wore my Pigalle Multispike.


You look fabulous! Love that shoe.


----------



## Tuscansoul

highheeladdict said:


> So Kate Rubis Patent


So pretty!
You are my shoe color twin  You have So Kates in the same colors as my Decolletés.
I will post pictures once I have completely recovered from surgery.


----------



## Tuscansoul

stilly said:


> Ayers Watersnake So Kates to brighten up a Monday...


Those are drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## Tuscansoul

messyrose said:


> I'll be wearing my pigalle spikes in pastel orange - 85mm. not too high!


I have not seen this color before. Very beautiful!


----------



## Tuscansoul

for3v3rz said:


> Snow leopard follies.
> 
> View attachment 2989170


Gosh, I missed some good ones this past month.
These are so beautiful, for3v3rz.
I am drooling all over my keyboard.


----------



## rdgldy

Danielle81 said:


> Went to the beach this weekend and wore my Pigalle Multispike.


One of my favorite pairs!!!


----------



## loubslover

Iriza


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Wore these a few days ago


----------



## for3v3rz

Casual Friday


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Wore these a few days ago
> 
> View attachment 3037489
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037492




Love both pairs CEC!!!


----------



## for3v3rz

Going to the movies with the kids. Making a stop to Verizon.


----------



## for3v3rz

Going up the escalator on my toes.


----------



## Tuscansoul

for3v3rz said:


> Casual Friday
> View attachment 3037691


Love them. Such a great color.


----------



## Tuscansoul

for3v3rz said:


> Going up the escalator on my toes.
> 
> View attachment 3038460
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038461


You are brave to go on an escalator in these heels!
They are lovely. Are they the Private Number style?


----------



## Star1231

Wore my Vicky Boots today, comfiest pair I have. I just got them back after being cleaned and resoled.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> Love both pairs CEC!!!



Thanks Stilly! Hope you're having a great summer these days


----------



## for3v3rz

Tuscansoul said:


> You are brave to go on an escalator in these heels!
> They are lovely. Are they the Private Number style?




Yes they are the Private Number.


----------



## Natasha210

Wearing my so kates out for the first time today in  the cold melbourne winter but lucky the suns out today!


----------



## peachcordial

Natasha210 said:


> Wearing my so kates out for the first time today in  the cold melbourne winter but lucky the suns out today!



Ooh colour is perfect with your jeans!


----------



## lipstick_bandit

Natasha210 said:


> Wearing my so kates out for the first time today in  the cold melbourne winter but lucky the suns out today!


Love this look!


----------



## Natasha210

peachcordial said:


> Ooh colour is perfect with your jeans!



They are! Love the color as you can dress them up or down! 



lipstick_bandit said:


> Love this look!



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## for3v3rz

Nice abs sunny in SF today for my Pigalle Follies.


----------



## Christina2

for3v3rz said:


> Nice abs sunny in SF today for my Pigalle Follies.
> 
> View attachment 3040193


so pretty. Love the combination of classic pointy toe heels and flowing skirt. beautiful.


----------



## Christina2

for3v3rz said:


> Nice abs sunny in SF today for my Pigalle Follies.
> 
> View attachment 3040193


a quick question if you don't mind. I have not yet tried the pigalle follies. Are these the 100s or the 120s ? How do they compare to the So Kates comfort wise ?


----------



## Christina2

Natasha210 said:


> Wearing my so kates out for the first time today in  the cold melbourne winter but lucky the suns out today!


Jeans and points - always a classic combination and you wear it so well !


----------



## Natasha210

Christina2 said:


> Jeans and points - always a classic combination and you wear it so well !



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## Tuscansoul

for3v3rz said:


> Yes they are the Private Number.


Thank you. I also just saw your post in the other thread. They look great.


----------



## Tuscansoul

Natasha210 said:


> Wearing my so kates out for the first time today in  the cold melbourne winter but lucky the suns out today!


Great pair of So Kate! Is that the Pervenche color?
Love your outfit, too.


----------



## Tuscansoul

for3v3rz said:


> Nice abs sunny in SF today for my Pigalle Follies.
> 
> View attachment 3040193


What a beautiful dress. And a classic pair of CL to perfectly complement it. Love!


----------



## for3v3rz

Christina2 said:


> a quick question if you don't mind. I have not yet tried the pigalle follies. Are these the 100s or the 120s ? How do they compare to the So Kates comfort wise ?



These are the 100. Pigalle has shorter toe box.  If is the follies 120 compare to the So Kate, I would say So Kate is more comfy with longer toe box.


----------



## LisaMarie_

for3v3rz said:


> Nice abs sunny in SF today for my Pigalle Follies.
> 
> View attachment 3040193




Your outfit is lovely!! If you don't mind me asking when you bought your follies did you size up or stay tts???


----------



## for3v3rz

LisaMarie_ said:


> Your outfit is lovely!! If you don't mind me asking when you bought your follies did you size up or stay tts???



Is tts for me.


----------



## highheeladdict

Shopping with Kate... 
So Kate Black Suede


----------



## Natasha210

Tuscansoul said:


> Great pair of So Kate! Is that the Pervenche color?
> Love your outfit, too.



Thank you!  &#128522; yes it is!!


----------



## sunflower_13

My new-to-me Royal blue Lady Dafs. A great graduation gift to myself.


----------



## Christina2

sunflower_13 said:


> My new-to-me Royal blue Lady Dafs. A great graduation gift to myself.


Congrats on the graduation and the classic gorgeous Dafs - they fit you so well !


----------



## sunflower_13

Christina2 said:


> Congrats on the graduation and the classic gorgeous Dafs - they fit you so well !



Thank you! I had admired these for so long that graduating was a good excuse to buy them &#128522;


----------



## Christina2

sunflower_13 said:


> Thank you! I had admired these for so long that graduating was a good excuse to buy them &#128522;


yes it was. do you own any other 160mm ? how do you like the extra height ? I love mine !


----------



## sunflower_13

Christina2 said:


> yes it was. do you own any other 160mm ? how do you like the extra height ? I love mine !



I don't. These are my first pair. I love the extra height. The shoes are just so beautiful.


----------



## Alicce

My lovely J String Patent


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> Shopping with Kate...
> So Kate Black Suede




Those look great on you!!!


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> Those look great on you!!!



Thank you, stilly! Your pics of the black suede  SK inspired me to wear them


----------



## stilly

Black Nappa Optic Mosaic So Kates


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> Black Nappa Optic Mosaic So Kates



Great shoes! The pattern is gorgeous.


----------



## highheeladdict

Pigalle Follies 120 black patent today


----------



## mal

Wore my Black Nappa Pigalle 120 Spikes out to dinner Saturday, with black J Brand Maria and a black lambskin Ann Demeuleester blazer. So happy my back is better and I can wear them again!!


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> Pigalle Follies 120 black patent today




These look gorgeous on you!
I have to track down a pair!


----------



## mal

Black Patent Bianca 140 for errands etc


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> These look gorgeous on you!
> I have to track down a pair!



Thank you   you definitely need a pair... They're gorgeous, classic and comfy


----------



## Mrs.T.

I really love these shoes, but I can not walk in them, I can only sit[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## hhl4vr

Mrs.T. said:


> View attachment 3060457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love these shoes, but I can not walk in them, I can only sit[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


 
those look gorgeous


----------



## Mrs.T.

hhl4vr said:


> those look gorgeous


Thank you &#128144;&#128144;&#128144;


----------



## mama13drama99

Mrs.T. said:


> View attachment 3060457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love these shoes, but I can not walk in them, I can only sit[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




That's a gorgeous picture!


----------



## betty.lee

Mrs.T. said:


> View attachment 3060457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love these shoes, but I can not walk in them, I can only sit[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




oh my! what a beautiful picture.


----------



## Mrs.T.

mama13drama99 said:


> That's a gorgeous picture!




Thank you[emoji259][emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## Mrs.T.

betty.lee said:


> oh my! what a beautiful picture.




Thank you, letting to share to everyone[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## shoes4ever

Mrs.T. said:


> View attachment 3060457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love these shoes, but I can not walk in them, I can only sit[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


WOW you look gorgeous - love the dress. And those 'sitting' heels are hot


----------



## Bag-terfly

AltaDama Royal Blue


----------



## dialmee

Bag-terfly said:


> AltaDama Royal Blue
> 
> View attachment 3063335




Love the blue!


----------



## rock_girl

Bag-terfly said:


> AltaDama Royal Blue
> 
> View attachment 3063335




Love the style, color, and exotic skin!  Great way to beat the Monday blues...


----------



## Bag-terfly

summerissima


----------



## stilly

Bag-terfly said:


> summerissima
> 
> View attachment 3064530


 


I love those on you!


----------



## Bag-terfly

Thank you, dialmee, rock_girl, and stilly, for your kind comments.  You all are so sweet!!!


----------



## stilly

Light Black Suede Watersnake So Kates today


----------



## chibbard

My favorites - my multi-color pigalles!  Not really walkin' shoes, but I love 'em anyway.


----------



## misht

Today I am wearing in new So Kates Python metal whilst doing housework still in pyjamas it's a tough life &#128521;


----------



## shoes4ever

misht said:


> Today I am wearing in new So Kates Python metal whilst doing housework still in pyjamas it's a tough life &#128521;


Fabulous


----------



## stilly

misht said:


> Today I am wearing in new So Kates Python metal whilst doing housework still in pyjamas it's a tough life &#128521;




They look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## dialmee

misht said:


> Today I am wearing in new So Kates Python metal whilst doing housework still in pyjamas it's a tough life [emoji6]




Love the pythons! Beautiful color!



chibbard said:


> My favorites - my multi-color pigalles!  Not really walkin' shoes, but I love 'em anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066405




This pigalles are awesome! Love the multi colors!


----------



## for3v3rz

Simple at Red Rock Casino.


----------



## for3v3rz

This or that?


----------



## hhl4vr

for3v3rz said:


> This or that?
> 
> View attachment 3080514
> 
> 
> View attachment 3080515


 
I choose the second one


----------



## PurseACold

misht said:


> Today I am wearing in new So Kates Python metal whilst doing housework still in pyjamas it's a tough life &#128521;


Gorgeous shoes on you!


----------



## PurseACold

hhl4vr said:


> I choose the second one


Me too


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Lady Peeps today...:sunnies


----------



## dialmee

stilly said:


> Black Patent Lady Peeps today...:sunnies




[emoji7] beautiful!


----------



## Tuscansoul

for3v3rz said:


> This or that?
> 
> View attachment 3080514
> 
> 
> View attachment 3080515


I love the eveque crystal python So Kate (I assume) with your outfit.


----------



## Tuscansoul

stilly said:


> Black Patent Lady Peeps today...:sunnies


A glorious classic. Love your nail polish, too.


----------



## Tuscansoul

stilly said:


> Light Black Suede Watersnake So Kates today


Oh, what a gorgeous color! (I love gray)
Are they embossed suede or a "sueded" snake skin?


----------



## Tuscansoul

for3v3rz said:


> Simple at Red Rock Casino.
> 
> View attachment 3078002
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078003


A great classic in nude. This shoe has such understated chic. It looks very beautiful on you.
I read that some people here find the Simple pumps boring. I can't agree at all.


----------



## Tuscansoul

misht said:


> Today I am wearing in new So Kates Python metal whilst doing housework still in pyjamas it's a tough life &#128521;


They look stunning on you.


----------



## highheeladdict

Pigalle follies 100 glitter sirene


----------



## Kalos

highheeladdict said:


> Pigalle follies 100 glitter sirene




I love these, the glitter and the pattern is so pretty.


----------



## for3v3rz

Thanks


----------



## Libbyminoli

Nude pigalle 100mm


----------



## stilly

Tuscansoul said:


> Oh, what a gorgeous color! (I love gray)
> Are they embossed suede or a "sueded" snake skin?




Thanks *Tuscansoul*!
Its real watersnake snakeskin that's been "sueded".
I have these in pink as well.


----------



## stilly

Libbyminoli said:


> View attachment 3086677
> 
> 
> Nude pigalle 100mm


 
You look gorgeous!
Love the destructed jeans and Piggies!


----------



## LisaMarie_

Libbyminoli said:


> View attachment 3086677
> 
> 
> Nude pigalle 100mm




[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## girlsnstilletos

I'm breaking in my new nude patent So Kates and they feel great now! I picked them up on Sunday, wore them to dinner and they were not very comfortable even walking for 5 minutes. However, I was determined to be able to wear these gorgeous shoes regularly! So after reading how to stretch them in the areas where they are tight, how to keep my foot more secure (no slipping), and watching some good videos how to walk well in almost 5" stilettos, I can say after wearing them around the house for the past two evenings for an hour doing the normal things I do plus practice my walking.....I feel like a pro!  And they are MUCH more comfortable. I'm already looking for my second pair of So Kates! Decisions, decisions. 

Here's a quick pick I took wearing them around the house  Can't wait to wear them out again, and this time feel good in them.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## stilly

girlsnstilletos said:


> I'm breaking in my new nude patent So Kates and they feel great now! I picked them up on Sunday, wore them to dinner and they were not very comfortable even walking for 5 minutes. However, I was determined to be able to wear these gorgeous shoes regularly! So after reading how to stretch them in the areas where they are tight, how to keep my foot more secure (no slipping), and watching some good videos how to walk well in almost 5" stilettos, I can say after wearing them around the house for the past two evenings for an hour doing the normal things I do plus practice my walking.....I feel like a pro!  And they are MUCH more comfortable. I'm already looking for my second pair of So Kates! Decisions, decisions.
> 
> Here's a quick pick I took wearing them around the house  Can't wait to wear them out again, and this time feel good in them.




They look gorgeous on you *girlsnstilletos*!
Keep stretching and wearing them...they should eventually get more comfy!


----------



## girlsnstilletos

stilly said:


> They look gorgeous on you *girlsnstilletos*!
> Keep stretching and wearing them...they should eventually get more comfy!



Thank you *stilly*! The gorgeous photos of you in all your So Kate's were a huge inspiration! I knew I HAD to have them  After wearing them to dinner the first day, I have to say I was worried I'd end up like some of the women on here who barely wear them because they hurt so bad. But, I don't give up easily and figured out ways to make them wearable....completely worth the effort. Plus, I don't care if the inside of my CL's are pristine if I have to do things to make them more comfortable. No point in having $700 shoes which only sit in the box  I am very happy with my progress!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## stilly

Nude LP's for me today...


----------



## LisaMarie_

girlsnstilletos said:


> I'm breaking in my new nude patent So Kates and they feel great now! I picked them up on Sunday, wore them to dinner and they were not very comfortable even walking for 5 minutes. However, I was determined to be able to wear these gorgeous shoes regularly! So after reading how to stretch them in the areas where they are tight, how to keep my foot more secure (no slipping), and watching some good videos how to walk well in almost 5" stilettos, I can say after wearing them around the house for the past two evenings for an hour doing the normal things I do plus practice my walking.....I feel like a pro!  And they are MUCH more comfortable. I'm already looking for my second pair of So Kates! Decisions, decisions.
> 
> Here's a quick pick I took wearing them around the house  Can't wait to wear them out again, and this time feel good in them.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




You look great [emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## rock_girl

Nude ostrich Ron Rons


----------



## madisoncouture

girlsnstilletos said:


> I'm breaking in my new nude patent So Kates and they feel great now! I picked them up on Sunday, wore them to dinner and they were not very comfortable even walking for 5 minutes. However, I was determined to be able to wear these gorgeous shoes regularly! So after reading how to stretch them in the areas where they are tight, how to keep my foot more secure (no slipping), and watching some good videos how to walk well in almost 5" stilettos, I can say after wearing them around the house for the past two evenings for an hour doing the normal things I do plus practice my walking.....I feel like a pro!  And they are MUCH more comfortable. I'm already looking for my second pair of So Kates! Decisions, decisions.
> 
> Here's a quick pick I took wearing them around the house  Can't wait to wear them out again, and this time feel good in them.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


They look great on you!


----------



## pearyfooa

Today my shoes and bag of the day are my Lady Peeps 150mm and small Saint Laurent Sac de Jour (:


----------



## ScottyGal

So Kate


----------



## stilly

_Lee said:


> So Kate




So gorgeous on you* _Lee*!


----------



## stilly

White Python So Kates today


----------



## roxsand

love my boots[emoji182]


----------



## stilly

Violet Watersnake So Kates


----------



## stilly

roxsand said:


> View attachment 3094630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love my boots[emoji182]




Those are gorgeous! I love CL boots but mine are packed away until the cooler, Fall weather arrives...I can't wait to wear mine again


----------



## LisaMarie_

Taking my beauties out for dinner and drinks [emoji7]. Paired  em with some boyfriend jeans [emoji151]


----------



## highheeladdict

LisaMarie_ said:


> View attachment 3098054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking my beauties out for dinner and drinks [emoji7]. Paired  em with some boyfriend jeans [emoji151]



They really are beautiful! I love the combination of jeans and high heels.


----------



## highheeladdict

Relaxing on the couch with my SK Tie and Dye before going out to dinner


----------



## girlsnstilletos

I finally broke out my new Jilopa Red/Black patent with Leopardino heel platform shoes. I needed to test them out and see how comfortable they are, and they are very comfortable and easy (for me) to walk in! I had no problems running errands in them for over 2 hours, including the grocery store


----------



## stilly

girlsnstilletos said:


> I finally broke out my new Jilopa Red/Black patent with Leopardino heel platform shoes. I needed to test them out and see how comfortable they are, and they are very comfortable and easy (for me) to walk in! I had no problems running errands in them for over 2 hours, including the grocery store


 

They look gorgeous on you!
I thought I was the only one who wore CL's on errands...


----------



## girlsnstilletos

stilly said:


> They look gorgeous on you!
> I thought I was the only one who wore CL's on errands...



You're too kind stilly! I wear CL's whenever I can, along with my nice handbags. I'm a big believer _every day is special_, no need to wait for a 'special occasion' to use them. We might as well enjoy them as much as we can!


----------



## ScottyGal

Open Clic booties


----------



## casseyelsie

_Lee said:


> Open Clic booties




Sexy booties


----------



## highheeladdict

girlsnstilletos said:


> I finally broke out my new Jilopa Red/Black patent with Leopardino heel platform shoes. I needed to test them out and see how comfortable they are, and they are very comfortable and easy (for me) to walk in! I had no problems running errands in them for over 2 hours, including the grocery store



Gorgeous heels! I love the combination of the different colors.
I wear my CL too when running errands... I can`t wear high heels at work anymore, so I take every opportunity to wear them. Shopping, running errands, parties, travelling... sometimes I even wear them to take out the garbage  it`s a long way from my appartement to the dumpster...thank god...


----------



## shaggy360

highheeladdict said:


> Gorgeous heels! I love the combination of the different colors.
> I wear my CL too when running errands... I can`t wear high heels at work anymore, so I take every opportunity to wear them. Shopping, running errands, parties, travelling... sometimes I even wear them to take out the garbage  it`s a long way from my appartement to the dumpster...thank god...



What?! You can't wear heels at work?? What odd company policy! I protest!


----------



## highheeladdict

shaggy360 said:


> What?! You can't wear heels at work?? What odd company policy! I protest!



It sounds cruel, I know, but it is appropriate  It would be dangerous to wear high heeled shoes and not very practical as I have to bear heavy weights. And I don`t want to have some of the liquids I have to deal with spilled over my precious CL´s...


----------



## highheeladdict

One of my favourites and one of the most comfy Loubis:

Pigalle 100 black kid


----------



## Tuscansoul

highheeladdict said:


> One of my favourites and one of the most comfy Loubis:
> 
> Pigalle 100 black kid


Beautiful, classic shoe! So versatile. One of my favorites, too.


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> One of my favourites and one of the most comfy Loubis:
> 
> Pigalle 100 black kid




I love Piggies!!!


----------



## loveydovey35

Today I am wearing my favorite CL shoe, the New Classic Pump in 120, black patent leather to the office, just what I need to add polish to my outfit. I have them in the nude color since I love them so much, a staple in every CL lover's closet!


----------



## shaggy360

highheeladdict said:


> One of my favourites and one of the most comfy Loubis:
> 
> Pigalle 100 black kid



You STILL amaze me! You are wearing Louboutins while watching motorsports??!!

I'm in love...


----------



## highheeladdict

shaggy360 said:


> You STILL amaze me! You are wearing Louboutins while watching motorsports??!!
> 
> I'm in love...



Thank you  I visit my parents every sunday and watch either formula 1 or dtm ("Deutsche Tourenwagen Masters") with my dad (or other sports... track and field, snooker, winter sports...). My boyfriend is a big soccer fan and when we went to see a Bundesliga match last year in Stuttgart at the Mercedes-Benz Arena, I wore my nude patent Pigalle Plato 120. They`re pretty comfy, but I was happy we had seats...


----------



## stilly

Patent Pigalle Pollocks today...


----------



## shaggy360

highheeladdict said:


> Thank you  I visit my parents every sunday and watch either formula 1 or dtm ("Deutsche Tourenwagen Masters") with my dad (or other sports... track and field, snooker, winter sports...). My boyfriend is a big soccer fan and when we went to see a Bundesliga match last year in Stuttgart at the Mercedes-Benz Arena, I wore my nude patent Pigalle Plato 120. They`re pretty comfy, but I was happy we had seats...



I'll be looking for you!! I make it to Stuttgart yearly! Car stuff...

btw..I'm still in love!


----------



## rock_girl

stilly said:


> Patent Pigalle Pollocks today...




One of my favorite pairs...swoon!

I keep hoping a 100mm pair will pop up in my size someday. Sigh!


----------



## girlsnstilletos

highheeladdict said:


> Relaxing on the couch with my SK Tie and Dye before going out to dinner



Those are so pretty and fun! Love the colors.



highheeladdict said:


> One of my favourites and one of the most comfy Loubis:
> 
> Pigalle 100 black kid



Nice, very versatile too! Bonus for them being comfy 



stilly said:


> Patent Pigalle Pollocks today...



Too cool, the design is fab! Where do you find many of your unique CL's, like these? I've never seen many of your shoes on the CL website or any other store sites which carry Cl's. I was in Chicago at the CL boutique last weekend and they didn't have anything I haven't seen on the websites.....nothing unique like you or highheeladdict have   Are they normally sold in the CL boutiques or usually snagged by buyers before they hit the stores?http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## highheeladdict

Corafront 100


----------



## LolasCloset

highheeladdict said:


> One of my favourites and one of the most comfy Loubis:
> 
> Pigalle 100 black kid



Argh! I NEED this pair (and my UHG is an old cut black kid 120. I'm a simple gal) just for...everything.
They look great on you!


----------



## stilly

girlsnstilletos said:


> Those are so pretty and fun! Love the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, very versatile too! Bonus for them being comfy
> 
> 
> 
> Too cool, the design is fab! Where do you find many of your unique CL's, like these? I've never seen many of your shoes on the CL website or any other store sites which carry Cl's. I was in Chicago at the CL boutique last weekend and they didn't have anything I haven't seen on the websites.....nothing unique like you or highheeladdict have   Are they normally sold in the CL boutiques or usually snagged by buyers before they hit the stores?


 


Thanks *girlsnstilletos*!


These are from way back in 2011 when dinosaurs and old style Pigalles ruled the earth.  Each pair was unique and the colorations are all a little different. You can still find them on eBay occasionally. I do jump on the new styles I like quickly. They give me early access each season since I buy so many pairs...


----------



## stilly

Titi Hot Chicks today...


----------



## girlsnstilletos

stilly said:


> Thanks *girlsnstilletos*!
> 
> 
> *These are from way back in 2011 when dinosaurs and old style Pigalles ruled the earth*.  Each pair was unique and the colorations are all a little different. You can still find them on eBay occasionally. I do jump on the new styles I like quickly. They give me early access each season since I buy so many pairs...





stilly said:


> Titi Hot Chicks today...




Haha, that had me cracking up! Maybe I'll get lucky and find a pair of 37's which aren't listed for a very high price...but I won't hold my breath 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Titi Hot Chicks today...


 
They looks so darn fabulous on you sweetie
I think we need a little collection picture from you now of al your Hot Chicks in there nest from the one and only Hot Chick Queen.
I still don't know how you manage them. (of course only jealous!)


----------



## highheeladdict

So Kate Tie and Dye for some shopping


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> So Kate Tie and Dye for some shopping




Love the colors on these!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## mznaterz

Loving the shoes and the Jean combo.


----------



## LexielLoveee

most comfortable Loubs and they match every dress . Thanks for letting me share


----------



## LolasCloset

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 3120798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most comfortable Loubs and they match every dress . Thanks for letting me share


So very pretty! Love your whole look (and great to know about comfort level!).


----------



## cts900

Looking so lovely, ladies.


----------



## Tuscansoul

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 3120798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most comfortable Loubs and they match every dress . Thanks for letting me share


Wonderful outfit! You look very lovely.
This is the Patinana style, right? I really like the "subtle" strass sparkle. Very elegant!


----------



## Tuscansoul

stilly said:


> Patent Pigalle Pollocks today...


Gorgeous! I love these. I bet they would make a pair of jeans look like a million bucks, too.


----------



## LexielLoveee

Tuscansoul said:


> Wonderful outfit! You look very lovely.
> This is the Patinana style, right? I really like the "subtle" strass sparkle. Very elegant!




Thanks so much yes they are ... Our of my 6 pairs I seem to always wear these they sparkle so nice!


----------



## highheeladdict

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 3120798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most comfortable Loubs and they match every dress . Thanks for letting me share



That dress is so cute! Love the shoes too. So chic


----------



## Stephanie***

My lovely Loubi bag


----------



## LilyT

Wearing my new So Kate Rouge. Was so excited when I found these in size 4!!! [emoji7]


----------



## highheeladdict

LilyT said:


> View attachment 3123722
> 
> Wearing my new So Kate Rouge. Was so excited when I found these in size 4!!! [emoji7]




 So gorgeous! I love that dark red, such a beautiful color.


----------



## loveydovey35

Today I selected my nude New Classic Pumps 120 for work, they make me feel pulled together while I can still walk with confidence all day long. A must in every CL shoes lover closet!


----------



## girlsnstilletos

LilyT said:


> View attachment 3123722
> 
> Wearing my new So Kate Rouge. Was so excited when I found these in size 4!!! [emoji7]



The Rouge is gorgeous! 



loveydovey35 said:


> Today I selected my nude New Classic Pumps 120 for work, they make me feel pulled together while I can still walk with confidence all day long. A must in every CL shoes lover closet!



Very nice & professional looking! They are perfect for work, when being comfortable all day in them matters. 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## loveydovey35

girlsnstilletos said:


> The Rouge is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice & professional looking! They are perfect for work, when being comfortable all day in them matters.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Thank you girlsnstilletos!  

Comfort is key!


----------



## stilly

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 3120798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most comfortable Loubs and they match every dress . Thanks for letting me share




Love the outfit!!!


----------



## stilly

LilyT said:


> View attachment 3123722
> 
> Wearing my new So Kate Rouge. Was so excited when I found these in size 4!!! [emoji7]


 
They look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## Spaceflocke

Iriza 100 Pony Leop 50S/Kid
Leopard/Black

With hubby @ Rolling Stones exhibition in Muenster [emoji2]


----------



## highheeladdict

Spaceflocke said:


> Iriza 100 Pony Leop 50S/Kid
> Leopard/Black
> 
> With hubby @ Rolling Stones exhibition in Muenster [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3125105
> View attachment 3125107



They look great in you! I love your Outfit, perfect together with the heels and the purse.


----------



## highheeladdict

Pigalle follies 100 patent degrade with grey jeans


----------



## west of the sun

Spaceflocke said:


> Iriza 100 Pony Leop 50S/Kid
> Leopard/Black
> 
> With hubby @ Rolling Stones exhibition in Muenster [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3125105
> View attachment 3125107



Oh my gosh. Leopard has never looked as hot as they have in your outfit!


----------



## Spaceflocke

Thank you everybody


----------



## highheeladdict

Today, I'll be wearing light grey skinny Jeans and my Pigalle Follies 120 Black Patent


----------



## madisoncouture

highheeladdict said:


> Today, I'll be wearing light grey skinny Jeans and my Pigalle Follies 120 Black Patent




You look great!  Love the classic heels and jeans look on you!


----------



## LilyT

Wearing my Bianca's in black patent.


----------



## highheeladdict

madisoncouture said:


> You look great!  Love the classic heels and jeans look on you!



Thank you  Jeans and heels is my favourite look 

P.s.: I love your Avatar


----------



## hhl4vr

LilyT said:


> View attachment 3127926
> 
> Wearing my Bianca's in black patent.


 
Gorgeous -very lovely


----------



## stilly

Spaceflocke said:


> Iriza 100 Pony Leop 50S/Kid
> Leopard/Black
> 
> With hubby @ Rolling Stones exhibition in Muenster [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3125105
> View attachment 3125107




Such a cute outfit *Spaceflocke*!!!


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> Pigalle follies 100 patent degrade with grey jeans


 


highheeladdict said:


> Today, I'll be wearing light grey skinny Jeans and my Pigalle Follies 120 Black Patent




Love the CL's with jeans *highheeladdict*!


----------



## stilly

Silver Kristali Antispecchio/Suede 120's today


----------



## madisoncouture

highheeladdict said:


> Thank you  Jeans and heels is my favourite look
> 
> P.s.: I love your Avatar



Thank you highheeladdict!  Love your Avatar too!   Jeans and heels, skirts and heels, dresses and heels...just work so well together 

I am wearing the Hot Wave 130mm in my Avatar.  They are essentially the Hot Chick with a peep toe.


----------



## LilyT

Wearing my Senora's in 100mm today.


----------



## ChanelAddicts

My newest addition to my CL family


----------



## ScottyGal

So Kate


----------



## cl130only

highheeladdict said:


> So Kate Tie and Dye for some shopping


love the colors


----------



## cl130only

LisaMarie_ said:


> View attachment 3098054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking my beauties out for dinner and drinks [emoji7]. Paired  em with some boyfriend jeans [emoji151]


The light color looks quite easy to scuff. Make sure none bumps into them while having drinks haha elegant shoes though


----------



## highheeladdict

tvolack said:


> love the colors



Thank you  i love the color combination on  them too. lots of yellow and pink.


----------



## highheeladdict

Bille er Boule 100


----------



## shoes4ever

Spaceflocke said:


> Iriza 100 Pony Leop 50S/Kid
> Leopard/Black
> 
> With hubby @ Rolling Stones exhibition in Muenster [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3125105
> View attachment 3125107


Very nice - adore your whole look


----------



## cl130only

Beautiful shoe


----------



## cl130only

Stunning


----------



## LV&Evie

Joli Noeud with strassed bows...


----------



## mularice

Un Bout 100 in black suede


----------



## cl130only

for3v3rz said:


> Going up the escalator on my toes.
> 
> View attachment 3038460
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038461



How'd that work out


----------



## Tuscansoul

ChanelAddicts said:


> My newest addition to my CL family


Those are cute!
Are they canvas or suede?


----------



## Tuscansoul

mularice said:


> Un Bout 100 in black suede
> View attachment 3134536


Fabulous shoe!
I love your entire outfit.


----------



## Tuscansoul

LilyT said:


> View attachment 3128856
> 
> Wearing my Senora's in 100mm today.


I love that shoe in patent leopardino. Tried to find one in my size but they were all sold out


----------



## LexielLoveee

my cl booties


----------



## shoes4ever

Spaceflocke said:


> Iriza 100 Pony Leop 50S/Kid
> Leopard/Black
> 
> With hubby @ Rolling Stones exhibition in Muenster [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3125105
> View attachment 3125107


Love your outfit


----------



## ChanelAddicts

It's canvas. But I gotha admit, it's a very stiff, uncomfortable n painful shoe


----------



## for3v3rz

tvolack said:


> How'd that work out



Not too bad. Just using my balancing skill. lolz


----------



## for3v3rz

highheeladdict said:


> Bille er Boule 100




I love the bag/heels combo.


----------



## for3v3rz

ChanelAddicts said:


> My newest addition to my CL family



Are they comfy? They look like is comfy.


----------



## for3v3rz

stilly said:


> Silver Kristali Antispecchio/Suede 120's today




They are suede? Lovely.


----------



## Tuscansoul

ChanelAddicts said:


> It's canvas. But I gotha admit, it's a very stiff, uncomfortable n painful shoe


I'm sorry to hear that.
I guess we are used to Monsieur Louboutin's high heels being uncomfortable, but I would have thought that those espadrilles would feel better.


----------



## ScottyGal

Booties


----------



## LisaMarie_

Me in Vegas for my friends golden bday

Dress: house of cb 
Shoes: nude Pigalle 100


----------



## stilly

for3v3rz said:


> They are suede? Lovely.




Thanks *for3v3rz*!
Yes the inlays where the laser cut-outs are done are suede.
Its really hard to tell its suede though unless you look at it very closely.
The box label says its suede though...


----------



## LaenaLovely

mularice said:


> Un Bout 100 in black suede
> View attachment 3134536




Your whole outfit is TDF!


----------



## LavenderIce

LisaMarie_ said:


> View attachment 3141517
> 
> 
> Me in Vegas for my friends golden bday
> 
> Dress: house of cb
> Shoes: nude Pigalle 100



You and your friends look great!  Your Pigalles are a perfect match with your dress.  How do you like your House of CB dress?  There's a style I'm intersted in, but I was wondering about the quality/fit/material of the dress.


----------



## LisaMarie_

LavenderIce said:


> You and your friends look great!  Your Pigalles are a perfect match with your dress.  How do you like your House of CB dress?  There's a style I'm intersted in, but I was wondering about the quality/fit/material of the dress.




Thankyou so much! It's amazing I love it. Very flattering, hugs In all the right places. Very good quality material not cheaply made at all.


----------



## LaenaLovely

LisaMarie_ said:


> View attachment 3141517
> 
> 
> Me in Vegas for my friends golden bday
> 
> Dress: house of cb
> Shoes: nude Pigalle 100




Smashing!


----------



## betty.lee

LisaMarie_ said:


> View attachment 3141517
> 
> 
> Me in Vegas for my friends golden bday
> 
> Dress: house of cb
> Shoes: nude Pigalle 100




oh sweetie that dress on you! you look stunning!


----------



## mularice

Wedding - Floral dress with Madame Butterfly shoes  bfs tie matched my shoes


----------



## LaenaLovely

i forget the name as I purchased them many years ago, but a snakeskin kitten heel CL were on my little feet today.


----------



## LolasCloset

Black velvet  Freds today! They hurt like hell after several hours of walking though


----------



## mularice

LolasCloset said:


> Black velvet  Freds today! They hurt like hell after several hours of walking though




My glitter Fred's also hurt after a while. Sometimes I think I've laced them too tight but even when I haven't they still hurt lol


----------



## LolasCloset

mularice said:


> My glitter Fred's also hurt after a while. Sometimes I think I've laced them too tight but even when I haven't they still hurt lol



Yes! Mine are finally loosening up, but have also pulled at the velvet fabric from the seam. Do you wear socks or tights with yours? I think it might help, but I haven't done it yet and keep forgetting how they cause blisters before I wear them again and it starts all over :/


----------



## stilly

My new Blue Watersnake Rocaille Pigalle Folllies 120's today...


----------



## ScottyGal

Open toe booties


----------



## Natasha210

Wore my fave pigalle follies maxi fiori last night to a wedding &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## inesps

Love these *Natasha210* and the dress looks stunning on you!


----------



## Natasha210

inesps said:


> Love these *Natasha210* and the dress looks stunning on you!



Thank you inesps!


----------



## betty.lee

Natasha210 said:


> Wore my fave pigalle follies maxi fiori last night to a wedding [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Looks fantastic on you. Making me miss mine so much. I had the correct size, then returned them because they felt really tight and also the sole was scuffed and they repaired it so that bothered me. But the half size bigger eventually got to be too big. Still searching for a pair. haha. [emoji24]


----------



## Prada_Princess

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3155478
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i forget the name as I purchased them many years ago, but a snakeskin kitten heel CL were on my little feet today.



Loving everyone's posts but these snakes are especially gorgeous


----------



## cts900

Went way old school with OG Bruges today


----------



## rock_girl

Rouge metal patent Bianca


----------



## betty.lee

cts900 said:


> Went way old school with OG Bruges today




looks awesome super cute outfit, it's like right up my style alley.


----------



## cts900

betty.lee said:


> looks awesome super cute outfit, it's like right up my style alley.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## LolasCloset

cts900 said:


> Went way old school with OG Bruges today




Love the whole outfit! That skirt (or is it a dress?) is super cute and doing totally up my style alley too!


----------



## cts900

LolasCloset said:


> Love the whole outfit! That skirt (or is it a dress?) is super cute and doing totally up my style alley too!



You are so kind. It's a no-label skirt I bought 1,000 years ago and I love it. Thank you!


----------



## rock_girl

cts900 said:


> Went way old school with OG Bruges today




Hey doll!!  Looking good


----------



## cts900

rock_girl said:


> Hey doll!!  Looking good



Aw, sweet rock! Thank you!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Pigalle


----------



## mari_merry

SLCsocialite said:


> Pigalle



Absolutely stunning.


----------



## stilly

SLCsocialite said:


> Pigalle




Love your look with jeans & Piggies!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

SLCsocialite said:


> Pigalle


 


Love those with jeans


----------



## PurseACold

SLCsocialite said:


> Pigalle


Great look!!


----------



## mznaterz

Telll me some more about those jeans


----------



## PHINIX

Hi all! Newbie here  just bought a pair or Pigalle 85 in black patent and I've already got a scuff on one of them! What is the safest way to buff these out? Might have just been the shoes touching each other... Thanks!


----------



## madisoncouture

_Lee said:


> So Kate





highheeladdict said:


> Bille er Boule 100





LV&Evie said:


> Joli Noeud with strassed bows...





mularice said:


> Un Bout 100 in black suede
> View attachment 3134536





SLCsocialite said:


> Pigalle



Have been pretty busy lately and just catching up on the Forum.  Fabulous heels and outfits everyone!


----------



## betty.lee

SLCsocialite said:


> Pigalle




what a fun picture. [emoji7]


----------



## Mariqueen

Mamanouks at the mall & trying on some DVF dresses


----------



## ScottyGal

So Kate


----------



## LouboutinChick

Nude Pigalle 100


----------



## hhl4vr

LouboutinChick said:


> View attachment 3197993
> 
> Nude Pigalle 100


 
Love it -great look


----------



## LouboutinChick

hhl4vr said:


> Love it -great look




Thank you[emoji8]


----------



## madisoncouture

Great look!  Love it!


----------



## madisoncouture

LouboutinChick said:


> View attachment 3197993
> 
> Nude Pigalle 100



Great Look!  Love it


----------



## shaggy360

LouboutinChick said:


> View attachment 3197993
> 
> Nude Pigalle 100



WOWOW!!!


----------



## highheeladdict

Nude patent So Kate


----------



## madisoncouture

highheeladdict said:


> Nude patent So Kate



Gorgeous!


----------



## madisoncouture

Night out with boyfriend wearing CL black patent Hot Waves and Bebe Bandage skirt


----------



## briska1989

highheeladdict said:


> Nude patent So Kate



Beautifull&#128079;&#128079;, sexy on you


----------



## Christina2

madisoncouture said:


> Night out with boyfriend wearing CL black patent Hot Waves and Bebe Bandage skirt


Gorgeous outfit. Have you mastered the 130mm's? If yes - you are a very lucky girl.


----------



## LKBennettlover

madisoncouture said:


> Night out with boyfriend wearing CL black patent Hot Waves and Bebe Bandage skirt


Just beautiful!!


----------



## madisoncouture

Christina2 said:


> Gorgeous outfit. Have you mastered the 130mm's? If yes - you are a very lucky girl.



Thank you Christina!  Not sure about mastering the 130mm lol, but I can wear them out for at least three to five hours depending on how much sitting I do.


----------



## madisoncouture

LKBennettlover said:


> Just beautiful!!



Thanks so much LK!


----------



## LKBennettlover

madisoncouture said:


> Thanks so much LK!




You're welcome, the combination of Hot Waves and that dress is gorgeous  are you wearing stockings as well hun? X


----------



## madisoncouture

LKBennettlover said:


> You're welcome, the combination of Hot Waves and that dress is gorgeous  are you wearing stockings as well hun? X



Thank you LK.  Yes I am, What Katie Did - nude RHT stockings.  They feel wonderful!


----------



## 9distelle

madisoncouture said:


> Night out with boyfriend wearing CL black patent Hot Waves and Bebe Bandage skirt


how they look on you!!


----------



## madisoncouture

9distelle said:


> how they look on you!!



Thank you so much 9distelle!


----------



## SoKateMoss

Hot! Elegant! Classy!


----------



## SoKateMoss

Hot, classy and so elegant! [emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## SoKateMoss

Love it! Sexy and feminine!


----------



## SoKateMoss

So seductive! [emoji106] (ok sorry - only the first comment was ment for this post. Not sure why they ended here all of them... Well maybe because they are true here too! [emoji1][emoji106][emoji151])


----------



## madisoncouture

SoKateMoss said:


> So seductive! [emoji106] (ok sorry - only the first comment was ment for this post. Not sure why they ended here all of them... Well maybe because they are true here too! [emoji1][emoji106][emoji151])



Not sure if your comment (or one of the others) was for me, but if it was, thank you so much So Kate Moss!


----------



## BelleMort

Black patent So Kate on my way to class today. Excuse the school bathroom pic.


----------



## LolasCloset

BelleMort said:


> Black patent So Kate on my way to class today. Excuse the school bathroom pic.



Omg, I LOVE your entire outfit! You look fabulous!


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> Night out with boyfriend wearing CL black patent Hot Waves and Bebe Bandage skirt




So gorgeous* madison*!!!


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> Nude patent So Kate




Love the nudes on you *highheeladdict*!!!


----------



## BelleMort

LolasCloset said:


> Omg, I LOVE your entire outfit! You look fabulous!



Thank you!


----------



## DeMiau

BelleMort said:


> Black patent So Kate on my way to class today. Excuse the school bathroom pic.



Complete outfit is >>>>> B_E_A_U_T_I_F_U_L


----------



## BelleMort

DeMiau said:


> Complete outfit is >>>>> B_E_A_U_T_I_F_U_L



Thank you!!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> So gorgeous* madison*!!!



Thank you Stilly!


----------



## madisoncouture

BelleMort said:


> Black patent So Kate on my way to class today. Excuse the school bathroom pic.



Wow, great look and outfit!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## BelleMort

madisoncouture said:


> Wow, great look and outfit!!! Gorgeous!



Thanks! Love your shoes as well!


----------



## attyxthomas

Wearing the ever comfy Bianca Kid tonight for our first date night post baby


----------



## highheeladdict

Filo 120 Lady Glitter / Patent


----------



## Perfect Day

BelleMort said:


> Black patent So Kate on my way to class today. Excuse the school bathroom pic.



Love this outfit.


----------



## Perfect Day

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3155478
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i forget the name as I purchased them many years ago, but a snakeskin kitten heel CL were on my little feet today.



They are really nice. I do have a real weakness for snakeskin.


----------



## tuppes11

highheeladdict said:


> Filo 120 Lady Glitter / Patent



Very cute! Are you still bare in your shoes?


----------



## highheeladdict

tuppes11 said:


> Very cute! Are you still bare in your shoes?



Most of the time, I wear my heels without nylons, even in the winter. I wear nylons only when it´s really, really, really cold


----------



## tuppes11

highheeladdict said:


> Most of the time, I wear my heels without nylons, even in the winter. I wear nylons only when it´s really, really, really cold



I like that, looks so much better


----------



## betty.lee

highheeladdict said:


> Filo 120 Lady Glitter / Patent




The Filos are my fave pair of round toes they made. Wish they still made them and the glitter ones are my favorite, I had the black patent ones and sold them, still miss em.


----------



## Christchrist

Wearing my beloved pre 2013 cut pigalle 120 pollock today 
	

		
			
		

		
	










Instagram & YouTube 

Teamyummymummy


----------



## PurseACold

Christchrist said:


> Wearing my beloved pre 2013 cut pigalle 120 pollock today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram & YouTube
> 
> Teamyummymummy


One of my faves always. Looking fabulous!


----------



## Christchrist

PurseACold said:


> One of my faves always. Looking fabulous!




They are pretty rare.


----------



## shoes4ever

Christchrist said:


> Wearing my beloved pre 2013 cut pigalle 120 pollock today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram & YouTube
> 
> Teamyummymummy


CC this pair is


----------



## Natasha210

Christchrist said:


> Wearing my beloved pre 2013 cut pigalle 120 pollock today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram & YouTube
> 
> Teamyummymummy



Beautiful shoes  &#128525;


----------



## Christchrist

Natasha210 said:


> Beautiful shoes  [emoji7]







shoes4ever said:


> CC this pair is




Thank you Natasha & shoes4ever


----------



## iloveburberry




----------



## Christchrist

iloveburberry said:


> View attachment 3208282




[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji33]


----------



## Natasha210

Two pairs i have worn for a conference and wedding last month!


----------



## Christchrist

Natasha210 said:


> Two pairs i have worn for a conference and wedding last month!




That pattern is stunning


----------



## stilly

iloveburberry said:


> View attachment 3208282


 


Love the Piggies!!!


----------



## stilly

Natasha210 said:


> Two pairs i have worn for a conference and wedding last month!




They look gorgeous on you *Natasha*!


----------



## Natasha210

Christchrist said:


> That pattern is stunning








stilly said:


> They look gorgeous on you *Natasha*!



Wow thank you to you both... the queens of louboutins (bad influences btw) !! Hehe


----------



## mznaterz

Natasha210 said:


> Two pairs i have worn for a conference and wedding last month!


Yes I'm really loving the pattern on those CL shoes


----------



## highheeladdict

Pigalle 120 (old cut) to dinner with some friends


----------



## tuppes11

Very cute, I like your style.


----------



## mal

highheeladdict said:


> Pigalle 120 (old cut) to dinner with some friends



Smokin!


----------



## Christchrist

So Kate suede bougainvillea






Instagram & YouTube 
Teamyummymummy


----------



## Christchrist

highheeladdict said:


> Pigalle 120 (old cut) to dinner with some friends




Friggin best shoe EVER


----------



## madisoncouture

highheeladdict said:


> Pigalle 120 (old cut) to dinner with some friends



You look fabulous!!!


----------



## madisoncouture

Christchrist said:


> So Kate suede bougainvillea
> 
> View attachment 3212715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram & YouTube
> Teamyummymummy



Wow, love those SKs on you!


----------



## mznaterz

Why did he have to change the cut of piggies I love these they look much better


----------



## Christchrist

madisoncouture said:


> Wow, love those SKs on you!




I wish I did


----------



## Christina2

Christchrist said:


> I wish I did


CC - So Kates look so gorgeous on you. What could you possibly not love about them ?


----------



## Christchrist

Christina2 said:


> CC - So Kates look so gorgeous on you. What could you possibly not love about them ?




The speedboat toebox. I'm an old cut pigalle girl


----------



## JuneHawk

An oldie but a goodie!  Today I wore my Burgundy (old) Declics. I'm so out of practice!  I moved to NYC in June and hadn't worn heels higher than 1.5 inches since.  It was hard going but I'm determined not to let my skills lapse; I shall wear heels around the apartment all the time and annoy the downstairs neighbors.

The bag is a Mansur Gavriel Mini Bucket.


----------



## attyxthomas

JuneHawk said:


> An oldie but a goodie!  Today I wore my Burgundy (old) Declics. I'm so out of practice!  I moved to NYC in June and hadn't worn heels higher than 1.5 inches since.  It was hard going but I'm determined not to let my skills lapse; I shall wear heels around the apartment all the time and annoy the downstairs neighbors.
> 
> The bag is a Mansur Gavriel Mini Bucket.




Love the shoes and that bag!!! I keep trying to get the mini black/flamma to match my louboutins but it sells out so fast!!


----------



## JuneHawk

attyxthomas said:


> Love the shoes and that bag!!! I keep trying to get the mini black/flamma to match my louboutins but it sells out so fast!!



Thanks! This one is black/oro.


----------



## rock_girl

Last week... Lola Noeud



Today... Ostrich Ron Ron


----------



## hhl4vr

rock_girl said:


> Last week... Lola Noeud
> View attachment 3215420
> 
> 
> Today... Ostrich Ron Ron
> View attachment 3215421


 
Love the look of those ostrich ron ron -


----------



## LavenderIce

rock_girl said:


> Last week... Lola Noeud
> View attachment 3215420
> 
> 
> Today... Ostrich Ron Ron
> View attachment 3215421




Beautiful pairs!  Those ostrich RonRons though. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> Pigalle 120 (old cut) to dinner with some friends




Love the Piggies on you *highheeladdict*!
Still an all time fav!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> So Kate suede bougainvillea
> 
> View attachment 3212715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram & YouTube
> Teamyummymummy


 


How are these working out for you* CC*?
They look amazing on you!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> How are these working out for you* CC*?
> They look amazing on you!!!




They aren't [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] they are 1/2 too big. I'm so upset. I have a 39 coming in another amazing pair. Hope they work out. I've never had so much trouble with a shoe. Kate is not my friend. That toe box &#128741;hates me


----------



## Materielgrrl

I tried to strut around at my office Christmas party but the atmosphere was way too casual and the walking surface too iffy to sustain such a narrow heel a couple of hours let alone all day. Took a snapshot in them before donning a more practical pair of slingbacks instead. Another day different venue.


----------



## hhl4vr

Materielgrrl said:


> I tried to strut around at my office Christmas party but the atmosphere was way too casual and the walking surface too iffy to sustain such a narrow heel a couple of hours let alone all day. Took a snapshot in them before donning a more practical pair of slingbacks instead. Another day different venue.




Those are lovely and look great on you -


----------



## Christchrist

Materielgrrl said:


> I tried to strut around at my office Christmas party but the atmosphere was way too casual and the walking surface too iffy to sustain such a narrow heel a couple of hours let alone all day. Took a snapshot in them before donning a more practical pair of slingbacks instead. Another day different venue.




Story of my life. I just wear them anywhere now ha


----------



## LolasCloset

Materielgrrl said:


> I tried to strut around at my office Christmas party but the atmosphere was way too casual and the walking surface too iffy to sustain such a narrow heel a couple of hours let alone all day. Took a snapshot in them before donning a more practical pair of slingbacks instead. Another day different venue.



Aw, bummer, but I know the feeling! They look awesome on you though!


----------



## stilly

Materielgrrl said:


> I tried to strut around at my office Christmas party but the atmosphere was way too casual and the walking surface too iffy to sustain such a narrow heel a couple of hours let alone all day. Took a snapshot in them before donning a more practical pair of slingbacks instead. Another day different venue.




They look gorgeous on you *Materialgirl*!


----------



## loveydovey35

madisoncouture said:


> Night out with boyfriend wearing CL black patent Hot Waves and Bebe Bandage skirt


 
Love these, wanted them but I just won't be able to walk in them, have just barely mastered the So Kates!


----------



## Materielgrrl

Thanks ladies.  You are all my inspiration! I will take them w me to wear out while home w my sisters over the holidays.


----------



## smudgesicle

I'm wearing new Fifi 100s in nude around the house with socks trying to improve the comfort level! I'm also wearing a face mask. It's not a good look!


----------



## madisoncouture

loveydovey35 said:


> Love these, wanted them but I just won't be able to walk in them, have just barely mastered the So Kates!



Thank you Loveydovey!  The more i wear them, the easier they are to walk in and wear for more extended periods of time   The Hot Waves are getting more frequent requests by the bf when we go out


----------



## loveydovey35

madisoncouture said:


> Thank you Loveydovey!  The more i wear them, the easier they are to walk in and wear for more extended periods of time   The Hot Waves are getting more frequent requests by the bf when we go out


 


Of course they are  those are just stunning!


----------



## rdgldy

Old standby Padrino booties!!!


----------



## Spaceflocke

Pigalle Strass 120 suede Burma for x-mas dinner [emoji268][emoji268][emoji268]


----------



## Christchrist

Spaceflocke said:


> View attachment 3221888
> 
> 
> Pigalle Strass 120 suede Burma for x-mas dinner [emoji268][emoji268][emoji268]




Pretty


----------



## ljiang21

Please help me to authentic this pic on eBay , I think it is a deal, if it is not fake I think I should keep it.


----------



## Natasha210

Wore my so kates for Christmas lunch today. So hot in melbourne! Merry Christmas xox


----------



## Christchrist

ljiang21 said:


> Please help me to authentic this pic on eBay , I think it is a deal, if it is not fake I think I should keep it.




You need to post this in the authentication feed with the proper pictures etc


----------



## Christchrist

Natasha210 said:


> Wore my so kates for Christmas lunch today. So hot in melbourne! Merry Christmas xox




Love that blue!


----------



## iloveburberry

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji319][emoji319][emoji319]


----------



## Perfect Day

rock_girl said:


> Last week... Lola Noeud
> View attachment 3215420
> 
> 
> Today... Ostrich Ron Ron
> View attachment 3215421



The Ron Ron's &#128525;


----------



## mal

highheeladdict said:


> Pigalle follies 100 patent degrade with grey jeans


To.Die.For!


----------



## stilly

Natasha210 said:


> Wore my so kates for Christmas lunch today. So hot in melbourne! Merry Christmas xox


 
Love that blue on you!!!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Wore my Leopard Lame Pigalles on the blog today for a NYE themed post!


----------



## hhl4vr

SLCsocialite said:


> Wore my Leopard Lame Pigalles on the blog today for a NYE themed post!




You look truly amazing -love that dress and looks gorgeous with those heels.  Great photos on the blog.


----------



## stilly

SLCsocialite said:


> Wore my Leopard Lame Pigalles on the blog today for a NYE themed post!


 
Such a gorgeous look *SLCsocialite*!!!


----------



## stilly

Grenadine Spike Pigalle 120's


----------



## stilly

Nude Patent Pigalle 120's


----------



## pmoua

Materielgrrl said:


> I tried to strut around at my office Christmas party but the atmosphere was way too casual and the walking surface too iffy to sustain such a narrow heel a couple of hours let alone all day. Took a snapshot in them before donning a more practical pair of slingbacks instead. Another day different venue.


Oh, pretty? Are these comfy? How many mm are these?


----------



## smudgesicle

stilly said:


> Grenadine Spike Pigalle 120's



I love these with the navy!


----------



## Materielgrrl

pmoua said:


> Oh, pretty? Are these comfy? How many mm are these?


@pmoua they are very comfortable in the toe, comfortable overall, I do get nervous about the narrow heel which is 100mm.


----------



## pmoua

Materielgrrl said:


> @pmoua they are very comfortable in the toe, comfortable overall, I do get nervous about the narrow heel which is 100mm.


Thank you for your response! I appreciate it


----------



## stilly

smudgesicle said:


> I love these with the navy!




Thanks...An oldie but goodie...


----------



## stilly

Natural Python Pigalle 120's to work today...


----------



## highheeladdict

Pigalle Follies 120


----------



## pmoua

pmoua said:


> Thank you for your response! I appreciate it



Are they a recent buy? And where?


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> Pigalle Follies 120




So gorgeous* highheeladdict*!!!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

highheeladdict said:


> Pigalle Follies 120



Beautiful &#9786;&#128518;


----------



## madisoncouture

SLCsocialite said:


> Wore my Leopard Lame Pigalles on the blog today for a NYE themed post!



You look gorgeous!


----------



## madisoncouture

SLCsocialite said:


> Wore my Leopard Lame Pigalles on the blog today for a NYE themed post!





highheeladdict said:


> Pigalle Follies 120



Love the Follies on you!


----------



## highheeladdict

madisoncouture said:


> Love the Follies on you!



Thank you


----------



## cfellis522

iloveburberry said:


> View attachment 3222403
> 
> 
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji319][emoji319][emoji319]



Love these!  You look great in these!


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> So gorgeous* highheeladdict*!!!





CLShoe_Lover said:


> Beautiful &#9786;&#128518;


----------



## cfellis522

SLCsocialite said:


> Wore my Leopard Lame Pigalles on the blog today for a NYE themed post!



Great look on you SLCsocialite!!!  Very Chic!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> Natural Python Pigalle 120's to work today...


Gosh I love these!!!


----------



## franchescaaa

I dont know if its just me but when im wearing my cl rolandos i feel like they are tight on my feet when im standing in place but then when i walk i feel like they might come or slip off. Am i the only one with this problem lol. It happened today.


----------



## Natasha210

Wore my pigalle spikes 120mm today for the first time. I lasted 3 hours with 80% sitting &#128546;. Soooooo sad!!!!! I am such an ameteur haha.
Changed into my nude ballerina flats now cant recall the name.


----------



## vivalagiselle

Last night I wore my favorite going out shoe, Pigalle 100 in Patent Black since it's the most comfy of my CL. Today I am wearing the Dorissima in Patent Leather Leopard. Beautiful shoe but toe box hurts!


----------



## loveydovey35

My CL Biancas in black patent leather, a fav of mine!


----------



## kb18

loveydovey35 said:


> My CL Biancas in black patent leather, a fav of mine!




Love the Biancas! They look gorgeous on you! Are you TTS in those?


----------



## loveydovey35

kb18 said:


> Love the Biancas! They look gorgeous on you! Are you TTS in those?


 


Thank you kb18!


My apologies, what does TT's mean?


----------



## kb18

loveydovey35 said:


> Thank you kb18!
> 
> 
> My apologies, what does TT's mean?




Oh, so sorry loveydovey35! TTS is shorthand for true to size. I was wondering if you went up or down from your standard CL size in these lovely Biancas [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## loveydovey35

no worries.


I am a size 8.5 but for all European shoes I have to go up half a size, this is because my feet are wide. If you have narrow feet you may not need to size up


----------



## rock_girl

kb18 said:


> Love the Biancas! They look gorgeous on you! Are you TTS in those?




My Bianca's are a half size down from my CL TTS. I have regular width feet, narrow heels, and a high arch/instep.


----------



## loveydovey35

From reading the posts here I realize that it all comes down to the shape of our foot. 

Today I am wearing my CL New Simple Pump in nude, I can wear these all day with no problem. Easy to walk in, no pain, and they look fantastic!!!


----------



## highheeladdict

loveydovey35 said:


> From reading the posts here I realize that it all comes down to the shape of our foot.
> 
> Today I am wearing my CL New Simple Pump in nude, I can wear these all day with no problem. Easy to walk in, no pain, and they look fantastic!!!



They are gorgeous on you! Love your whole outfit


----------



## mari_merry

loveydovey35 said:


> From reading the posts here I realize that it all comes down to the shape of our foot.
> 
> Today I am wearing my CL New Simple Pump in nude, I can wear these all day with no problem. Easy to walk in, no pain, and they look fantastic!!!



Very nice!


----------



## stilly

loveydovey35 said:


> From reading the posts here I realize that it all comes down to the shape of our foot.
> 
> Today I am wearing my CL New Simple Pump in nude, I can wear these all day with no problem. Easy to walk in, no pain, and they look fantastic!!!


 
Love the outfit!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

loveydovey35 said:


> My CL Biancas in black patent leather, a fav of mine!


 
Love those


----------



## loveydovey35

thank you all for your positive feedback!


----------



## loveydovey35

Wearing my New Simple Pump 120 in black patent leather with gray pants today. These shoes are obviously higher than the 100, which I also have, but they make me feel different. Same shoes, different heel height, but these make me feel more put together. All in my mind I know, but I love these heels for that reason. 


I have a couple of So Kates (black and nude), but I find the pointy toe so and the very thin heel so difficult to walk in, and so I only wear them to dinner, or when I know that I am going from the car to my seat. I hate that feeling. Maybe I need to practice walking in them around the house? 


Highly recommend these. I only wish that they made them in different colors, which I would buy in a heartbeat!


----------



## hhl4vr

loveydovey35 said:


> Wearing my New Simple Pump 120 in black patent leather with gray pants today. These shoes are obviously higher than the 100, which I also have, but they make me feel different. Same shoes, different heel height, but these make me feel more put together. All in my mind I know, but I love these heels for that reason.
> 
> 
> I have a couple of So Kates (black and nude), but I find the pointy toe so and the very thin heel so difficult to walk in, and so I only wear them to dinner, or when I know that I am going from the car to my seat. I hate that feeling. Maybe I need to practice walking in them around the house?
> 
> 
> Highly recommend these. I only wish that they made them in different colors, which I would buy in a heartbeat!




Gorgeous heel - thanks for sharing


----------



## rock_girl

loveydovey35 said:


> Wearing my New Simple Pump 120 in black patent leather with gray pants today. These shoes are obviously higher than the 100, which I also have, but they make me feel different. Same shoes, different heel height, but these make me feel more put together. All in my mind I know, but I love these heels for that reason.
> 
> 
> I have a couple of So Kates (black and nude), but I find the pointy toe so and the very thin heel so difficult to walk in, and so I only wear them to dinner, or when I know that I am going from the car to my seat. I hate that feeling. Maybe I need to practice walking in them around the house?
> 
> 
> Highly recommend these. I only wish that they made them in different colors, which I would buy in a heartbeat!




Black patent new simples 120mm were the first pair of CLs I purchased. To this date, I love and wear them still. So comfy.


----------



## loveydovey35

rock_girl said:


> Black patent new simples 120mm were the first pair of CLs I purchased. To this date, I love and wear them still. So comfy.


 


I only wish they made them in different colors!


----------



## rock_girl

loveydovey35 said:


> I only wish they made them in different colors!




He used to, and also in suede.  I see them pop up on eBay from time to time in magenta, lilac, and turquoise.


----------



## loveydovey35

Thank you for the heads up! you ever see them please let me know, size 39. Thank you!


----------



## stilly

loveydovey35 said:


> Wearing my New Simple Pump 120 in black patent leather with gray pants today. These shoes are obviously higher than the 100, which I also have, but they make me feel different. Same shoes, different heel height, but these make me feel more put together. All in my mind I know, but I love these heels for that reason.
> 
> 
> I have a couple of So Kates (black and nude), but I find the pointy toe so and the very thin heel so difficult to walk in, and so I only wear them to dinner, or when I know that I am going from the car to my seat. I hate that feeling. Maybe I need to practice walking in them around the house?
> 
> 
> Highly recommend these. I only wish that they made them in different colors, which I would buy in a heartbeat!




Loves these on you!!!


----------



## stilly

Ballerina So Kates today


----------



## J.Green

loveydovey35 said:


> Wearing my New Simple Pump 120 in black patent leather with gray pants today. These shoes are obviously higher than the 100, which I also have, but they make me feel different. Same shoes, different heel height, but these make me feel more put together. All in my mind I know, but I love these heels for that reason.
> 
> 
> I have a couple of So Kates (black and nude), but I find the pointy toe so and the very thin heel so difficult to walk in, and so I only wear them to dinner, or when I know that I am going from the car to my seat. I hate that feeling. Maybe I need to practice walking in them around the house?
> 
> 
> Highly recommend these. I only wish that they made them in different colors, which I would buy in a heartbeat!


Been looking at getting a pair of   New Simple Pump 120 in black patent leather. Seeing them on you makes me wanted a pair even more.


----------



## J.Green

Below is a photo from today with me wearing sheer stocking with a Simple Pump.


----------



## loveydovey35

J.Green said:


> Been looking at getting a pair of   New Simple Pump 120 in black patent leather. Seeing them on you makes me wanted a pair even more.


 


I have the Simple Pump, and the New Simple Pump, of the two I like the New Simple in the 120 better, they are dressier and I feel better in them. 


I highly recommend them, so  get them and post your pictures here. If you happen to see them in any other color besides nude or black, please let me know. I want them in every color they make them.


----------



## stilly

Snow Piggies today...


----------



## Flip88

stilly said:


> Snow Piggies today...



Oooo love these


----------



## iloveburberry

So Kate's starting to form to my feet the more I wear them. [emoji7]


----------



## stilly

iloveburberry said:


> View attachment 3251265
> 
> 
> So Kate's starting to form to my feet the more I wear them. [emoji7]




Love the red skirt & SK's!!!


----------



## iloveburberry

stilly said:


> Love the red skirt & SK's!!!




Thanks for the compliment Stilly...you put me to shame with all your outfits!! [emoji7]


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

Omg &#128562;&#128525; ...


----------



## Natasha210

Wore my pigalle follies in dune at dinner


----------



## stilly

My Armurabotta 120 boots braved the snow today...


----------



## Materielgrrl

stilly said:


> My Armurabotta 120 boots braved the snow today...


@stilly those boots on you are exactly how those boots are supposed to look on...they are perfection on you.


----------



## J.Green

Stunning!


----------



## stilly

Materielgrrl said:


> @stilly those boots on you are exactly how those boots are supposed to look on...they are perfection on you.


 


J.Green said:


> Stunning!




Thanks *Materielgrrl *& *J.Green*!!!
I've been saving these up to wear since I bought them over the summer.
I could have done with a little less snow though...


----------



## Christchrist

Did a cool video on my YouTube https://youtu.be/vgbyozduwgk wore my fetish with a striped skirt


----------



## betty.lee

so fun! I love it. the fetishes are my most absolutely favorite pair ever. are yours 120mm?


----------



## Christchrist

betty.lee said:


> so fun! I love it. the fetishes are my most absolutely favorite pair ever. are yours 120mm?




Yup 120. So comfy


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Did a cool video on my YouTube https://youtu.be/vgbyozduwgk wore my fetish with a striped skirt




I love your videos *CC*!
I saw a few pairs of So Kates mixed in there but I thought you swore those off?
I think they look gorgeous on you...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> I love your videos *CC*!
> I saw a few pairs of So Kates mixed in there but I thought you swore those off?
> I think they look gorgeous on you...




Thank you.  I'm starting to warm up a little BUT only if the skin is amazing


----------



## Christchrist

It was only a matter of time. I had to do it. Shoes are fine 
https://youtu.be/1Umjp67MD2c 
YouTube and Instagram Teamyummymummy


----------



## LolasCloset

I went for my Escandrias today, because why not? [emoji7]


----------



## highheeladdict

LolasCloset said:


> View attachment 3273653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went for my Escandrias today, because why not? [emoji7]



Wow, what a stunning shoe! So special and pretty!


----------



## PurseACold

LolasCloset said:


> View attachment 3273653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went for my Escandrias today, because why not? [emoji7]



Gorgeous!


----------



## Materielgrrl

Christchrist said:


> It was only a matter of time. I had to do it. Shoes are fine
> https://youtu.be/1Umjp67MD2c
> YouTube and Instagram Teamyummymummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267492


I looked at this video.  These shoes are just kick *** in that color.  I was mesmerized by the color watching you walk around - with or without the water.  Glad the are okay tho.


----------



## Materielgrrl

LolasCloset said:


> View attachment 3273653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went for my Escandrias today, because why not? [emoji7]


These are great.  The thought that comes to mind when I think of the reaction of someone looking at your shoes as you would strut down the hall is, "I woke up like this, thanks."


----------



## Christchrist

Materielgrrl said:


> I looked at this video.  These shoes are just kick *** in that color.  I was mesmerized by the color watching you walk around - with or without the water.  Glad the are okay tho.




Thank you. I love them. So bright and fun


----------



## LolasCloset

Materielgrrl said:


> These are great.  The thought that comes to mind when I think of the reaction of someone looking at your shoes as you would strut down the hall is, "I woke up like this, thanks."



Thank you and LOL I wish that was the case! Psh that's a high bar [emoji39][emoji30]



PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous!







highheeladdict said:


> Wow, what a stunning shoe! So special and pretty!




Thanks guys! The satin stresses me out because I feel like it'll stain after contact with AIR, but they're fine, and I love that ruffle


----------



## shoes4ever

LolasCloset said:


> View attachment 3273653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went for my Escandrias today, because why not? [emoji7]



Stunning pair --- i love these older CL styles, works of shoe-art


----------



## iloveburberry

Out running around.


----------



## stilly

iloveburberry said:


> View attachment 3275760
> 
> 
> Out running around.




Love these* iloveburberry*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Suede Viennana 120's today...


----------



## highheeladdict

Not today, but yesterday... my new decollete 554 100 black patent


----------



## highheeladdict

Pics...


----------



## hhl4vr

stilly said:


> Black Suede Viennana 120's today...




Wow, love these and as always you look great.


----------



## iloveburberry

Going to dinner last night


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

Christchrist said:


> It was only a matter of time. I had to do it. Shoes are fine
> https://youtu.be/1Umjp67MD2c
> YouTube and Instagram Teamyummymummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267492



With all do respect ... WOW ... OMG &#128552;&#128552;&#128552;&#128562;&#128562;&#128562;&#128562;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;!!!


----------



## Christchrist

iloveburberry said:


> Going to dinner last night
> 
> View attachment 3281757
> View attachment 3281758




Love a good nude shoe. Such a great staple


----------



## hhl4vr

iloveburberry said:


> View attachment 3275760
> 
> 
> Out running around.


 
these are lovely -


----------



## stilly

iloveburberry said:


> Going to dinner last night
> 
> View attachment 3281757
> View attachment 3281758




Those are gorgy on you!!!


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Black Suede Viennana 120's today...



 perfection Stilly


----------



## hhl4vr

J.Green said:


> Just got back from a meeting wearing my  Simple pump Louboutins. Having a nice glass of Champagne before getting ready for a night out.




Lovely photos -enjoy your evening


----------



## ashline

Christchrist said:


> It was only a matter of time. I had to do it. Shoes are fine
> https://youtu.be/1Umjp67MD2c
> YouTube and Instagram Teamyummymummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267492


OMG THAT IS AMAZING!!!

Are you sure they are ok?!

Wish I was that brave.....


----------



## Christchrist

ashline said:


> OMG THAT IS AMAZING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure they are ok?!
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I was that brave.....




They are perfect I assure you


----------



## Stephanie***

iloveburberry said:


> View attachment 3251265
> 
> 
> So Kate's starting to form to my feet the more I wear them. [emoji7]



wow what a heel 
Beautiful pair!


----------



## rock_girl

rouge metal patent Bianca


----------



## highheeladdict

rock_girl said:


> rouge metal patent Bianca
> 
> View attachment 3285288




Wow, that`s a gorgeous color!


----------



## loubielouise

Very demure


----------



## highheeladdict

Relaxing in my nude patent So Kate's and my PJs  Since I can't wear my high heels on a daily basis at work as I used to do before I got my new job two years ago , I'll wear them sometimes at home while doing chores so that I don't forget how to walk in them


----------



## rock_girl

highheeladdict said:


> Relaxing in my nude patent So Kate's and my PJs  Since I can't wear my high heels on a daily basis at work as I used to do before I got my new job two years ago , I'll wear them sometimes at home while doing chores so that I don't forget how to walk in them




I do this when breaking in a new pair!


----------



## hhl4vr

rock_girl said:


> rouge metal patent Bianca
> 
> View attachment 3285288


 
What a lovely color


----------



## BelleMort

I mostly lurk, but So Kate is my favorite CL style, and I love all of them in this thread . I took out my new So Kate fluo in fuschia on my birthday to class.


----------



## Kalos

BelleMort said:


> I mostly lurk, but So Kate is my favorite CL style, and I love all of them in this thread . I took out my new So Kate fluo in fuschia on my birthday to class.




Love all the colours, you look great. Happy birthday!


----------



## rock_girl

hhl4vr said:


> What a lovely color






highheeladdict said:


> Wow, that`s a gorgeous color!




I adore his metal patent colors, there are three I know of, because the treatment gives such a depth to the patent (much like the glitter tart patent colors).



BelleMort said:


> I mostly lurk, but So Kate is my favorite CL style, and I love all of them in this thread . I took out my new So Kate fluo in fuschia on my birthday to class.




Happy Birthday!!  [emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## _Danielle_

rock_girl said:


> rouge metal patent Bianca
> 
> View attachment 3285288



I  this Style and color !!


----------



## _Danielle_

BelleMort said:


> I mostly lurk, but So Kate is my favorite CL style, and I love all of them in this thread . I took out my new So Kate fluo in fuschia on my birthday to class.



Perfect match


----------



## _Danielle_

Dora black patent today !


----------



## BelleMort

Kalos said:


> Love all the colours, you look great. Happy birthday!



Thank you! It was actually last week but I appreciate it! 



rock_girl said:


> I adore his metal patent colors, there are three I know of, because the treatment gives such a depth to the patent (much like the glitter tart patent colors).
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!!  [emoji322][emoji322]




Thanks!!



_Danielle_ said:


> Perfect match



Thanks!


----------



## highheeladdict

BelleMort said:


> I mostly lurk, but So Kate is my favorite CL style, and I love all of them in this thread . I took out my new So Kate fluo in fuschia on my birthday to class.



You look so pretty! I love the whole outfit, so gorgeous. And the SK are amazing


----------



## BelleMort

highheeladdict said:


> You look so pretty! I love the whole outfit, so gorgeous. And the SK are amazing



Thank you!! I love all your CL in this thread as well, especially your nude patent SK.


----------



## MMaiko

BelleMort said:


> I mostly lurk, but So Kate is my favorite CL style, and I love all of them in this thread . I took out my new So Kate fluo in fuschia on my birthday to class.



Great look, Happy Birthday!!


----------



## betty.lee

BelleMort said:


> I mostly lurk, but So Kate is my favorite CL style, and I love all of them in this thread . I took out my new So Kate fluo in fuschia on my birthday to class.




great look, such a cute outfit, happy birthday.


----------



## PurseACold

BelleMort said:


> I mostly lurk, but So Kate is my favorite CL style, and I love all of them in this thread . I took out my new So Kate fluo in fuschia on my birthday to class.


Love this outfit. You look fabulous!


----------



## rock_girl

I've no idea what this pair is called, as they are an older style I got off eBay. I love the lattice work on the toe box, plus this was a good pair to ease myself back into heels post-op.


----------



## Forex

rock_girl said:


> I've no idea what this pair is called, as they are an older style I got off eBay. I love the lattice work on the toe box, plus this was a good pair to ease myself back into heels post-op.
> 
> View attachment 3288359
> View attachment 3288360




I love these , especially all the detail on the toe box


----------



## LolasCloset

BelleMort said:


> I mostly lurk, but So Kate is my favorite CL style, and I love all of them in this thread . I took out my new So Kate fluo in fuschia on my birthday to class.




Omg, I love your whole look! Your makeup looks fab and that coat is everything.


----------



## highheeladdict

BelleMort said:


> Thank you!! I love all your CL in this thread as well, especially your nude patent SK.



Thank you


----------



## BelleMort

betty.lee said:


> great look, such a cute outfit, happy birthday.



Thank you so much!! 



MMaiko said:


> Great look, Happy Birthday!!



Thank you!!



PurseACold said:


> Love this outfit. You look fabulous!


Thanks!! 



LolasCloset said:


> Omg, I love your whole look! Your makeup looks fab and that coat is everything.



Thank you!! It's my new fav coat!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

BelleMort said:


> I mostly lurk, but So Kate is my favorite CL style, and I love all of them in this thread . I took out my new So Kate fluo in fuschia on my birthday to class.



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; beautiful !!!


----------



## J.Green

Just stunning!


----------



## chibbard

My 100mm Culturellas!  Something to spice up my drab office and white, white legs (man, I need a tan!).


----------



## Natasha210

CLs I've worn last month. 
Wore the madame claudes at a birthday for the first time out suprisingly comfy!! 
Then wore my trusty pigalle follies that im trying to fully break in (half a size too small) to watch deadpool at goldclass!
Now trying to break in my newest purchase hot pink biancas before i wear them to a wedding in two weeks eeek!


----------



## MichelleD

Ted Baker dress, Cuoio Twistochat's.


----------



## BelleMort

CLShoe_Lover said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; beautiful !!!



Thank you!


----------



## iloveburberry




----------



## loveydovey35

Today I am wearing my New Simple Pump in nude 120, these shoes are so comfy, the toe box is perfect for me, I can wear these shoes all day and not feel a thing. I only wish that they came in different colors (I also have these in black), and different prints....


----------



## mrsinsyder

My new Pigalle follies


----------



## rock_girl

blue satin armadillo


----------



## DeMiau

rock_girl said:


> blue satin armadillo
> View attachment 3296193
> View attachment 3296194
> View attachment 3296195



GREAT SHOE !! Loved this one when I first saw it and in exactly that colour variation.


----------



## MMaiko

rock_girl said:


> blue satin armadillo



Love those, wow!


----------



## loveydovey35

Wearing my new Decollate 554 in black leather today, 100mm. Simple, but adds that little bit of "something" to a business outfit. I can also envision wearing these with jeans on the weekend.


----------



## rock_girl

DeMiau said:


> GREAT SHOE !! Loved this one when I first saw it and in exactly that colour variation.






MMaiko said:


> Love those, wow!




Thank you ladies!  



loveydovey35 said:


> Wearing my new Decollate 554 in black leather today, 100mm. Simple, but adds that little bit of "something" to a business outfit. I can also envision wearing these with jeans on the weekend.




Classic and stylish!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Hello lovers


----------



## tolliv

Lady Boot


----------



## Materielgrrl

tolliv said:


> Lady Boot



Nice.  Looks great with your outfit.


----------



## tolliv

Materielgrrl said:


> Nice.  Looks great with your outfit.


Thank you!!


----------



## loveydovey35

rock_girl said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic and stylish!!


 


Thank you rock_girl!


----------



## loveydovey35

New Simple Pump 120mm, in nude.


----------



## hhl4vr

loveydovey35 said:


> New Simple Pump 120mm, in nude.




Very nice outfit -looks great


----------



## salalone

loveydovey35 said:


> New Simple Pump 120mm, in nude.



super cute!  i love those pants with the nude!


----------



## salalone

trying to wear these new shoes... corneille.

but yea, my big toe HURTS.


----------



## temps

BelleMort said:


> I mostly lurk, but So Kate is my favorite CL style, and I love all of them in this thread . I took out my new So Kate fluo in fuschia on my birthday to class.




Happy birthday! So Kate looks gorgeous on you!  I love So Kate so much, have 3 pairs, but still can't walk on them!!


----------



## loveydovey35

salalone said:


> super cute!  i love those pants with the nude!


 
Thank you!


----------



## stilly

salalone said:


> trying to wear these new shoes... corneille.
> 
> but yea, my big toe HURTS.
> 
> View attachment 3302682
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302683




Love these on you!


----------



## stilly

Black Suede Pigalle Boots to work today...


----------



## stilly

loveydovey35 said:


> Wearing my new Decollate 554 in black leather today, 100mm. Simple, but adds that little bit of "something" to a business outfit. I can also envision wearing these with jeans on the weekend.


 
They look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## loveydovey35

stilly said:


> They look gorgeous on you!!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## BelleMort

temps said:


> Happy birthday! So Kate looks gorgeous on you!  I love So Kate so much, have 3 pairs, but still can't walk on them!!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## BelleMort

loveydovey35 said:


> Wearing my new Decollate 554 in black leather today, 100mm. Simple, but adds that little bit of "something" to a business outfit. I can also envision wearing these with jeans on the weekend.



Love the toe cleavage!


----------



## yangdo

I am wearing  short sleeves top and knee length skirt


----------



## highheeladdict

Wearing my new So Kate black kid for the first time today. I wore socks in them for about an hour (mostly sitting , some walking ) and they already fit perfectly. I'm glad I asked about sizing advice and got them 0.5 size down from my usual So Kate size.


----------



## MBB Fan

Sehr hübsch!


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> Wearing my new So Kate black kid for the first time today. I wore socks in them for about an hour (mostly sitting , some walking ) and they already fit perfectly. I'm glad I asked about sizing advice and got them 0.5 size down from my usual So Kate size.




They look fabulous on you *highheeladdict*!
Black Kid SK's are one of my favorite pairs!


----------



## Natasha210

Wearing my pigalle spikes to a wedding...only lasted 3 hours and it was death! Had to go to my car and change to my So Kates. Lasted another 3 hours and luckily it was finished. So much pain! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Natasha210

the changeover pair! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MMaiko

Natasha210 said:


> Wearing my pigalle spikes to a wedding...only lasted 3 hours and it was death! Had to go to my car and change to my So Kates. Lasted another 3 hours and luckily it was finished. So much pain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306824
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app



Painful but they look FABULOUS.


----------



## Natasha210

MMaiko said:


> Painful but they look FABULOUS.


Oh they were!! Haha but they are amazing [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mrsinsyder

Pigalle follies 100. Breaking them in is brutal!!


----------



## hhl4vr

mrsinsyder said:


> Pigalle follies 100. Breaking them in is brutal!!


 
May be painful but they look fabulous on you and love the nylons as well


----------



## for3v3rz

Today at work.


----------



## djsmom

mrsinsyder said:


> Pigalle follies 100. Breaking them in is brutal!!




Gorgeous!!


----------



## Materielgrrl

New to me Decolettes  Finally a pair of patents as close to my skin tone as I'm going to get, but close enough.  Gotta say the shoe is easy to walk in but my little toes on my left foot are a bit squished, big toe is just fine  hmm.  I do love the neutral look though.  I'm also wearing my Eileen Fisher "coffee stain" shirt.  I don't know what she was thinking but I do like the top.


----------



## highheeladdict

loveydovey35 said:


> Today I am wearing my New Simple Pump in nude 120, these shoes are so comfy, the toe box is perfect for me, I can wear these shoes all day and not feel a thing. I only wish that they came in different colors (I also have these in black), and different prints....



Got a pair of the New Simple 120 today... in baby pink  They were on the sales-table at my favourite boutique for quite a while and since you wrote so many good things about them, I decided to take them home with me  They are quite pretty and I think, really comfy. Planning on wearing them out today


----------



## LisaMarie_

Materielgrrl said:


> New to me Decolettes  Finally a pair of patents as close to my skin tone as I'm going to get, but close enough.  Gotta say the shoe is easy to walk in but my little toes on my left foot are a bit squished, big toe is just fine  hmm.  I do love the neutral look though.  I'm also wearing my Eileen Fisher "coffee stain" shirt.  I don't know what she was thinking but I do like the top.




Very cute!


----------



## highheeladdict

My new New Simple 120 in baby pink. They really are comfy! Loveydovey35 is right, they should come in more colors, prints and materials.


----------



## hhl4vr

highheeladdict said:


> My new New Simple 120 in baby pink. They really are comfy! Loveydovey35 is right, they should come in more colors, prints and materials.


 
What a gorgeous heel


----------



## mal

Great looks!!


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> My new New Simple 120 in baby pink. They really are comfy! Loveydovey35 is right, they should come in more colors, prints and materials.


 
Love those!!!


----------



## stilly

Yellow Pigalle Follies 120's for Easter Day...:buttercup:


----------



## Materielgrrl

Ohh, so nice in pink.


----------



## manons88

My rolando's


----------



## stilly

Blue Watersnake SK's


----------



## briska1989

stilly said:


> Blue Watersnake SK's



Beautifull, Stilly.

I'm about to make the purchase of my first louboutin , but I have a question to see if you can help me ; I usually wear size 39 and my foot is wide and will apply the model Pigalle kid 120 in size 38.5 , you think I would stay well?  

PD, The 39 in pumps low cut is a little thight in the toes


----------



## stilly

Black & White Lova 120's


----------



## kb18

highheeladdict said:


> My new New Simple 120 in baby pink. They really are comfy! Loveydovey35 is right, they should come in more colors, prints and materials.




I cannot believe that these were on sale! I need to live where you live! [emoji175] I adore that color and am hoping to find them in a style I love soon. Those look great, and bonus points that they're comfy!!


----------



## briska1989

stilly said:


> Black & White Lova 120's



Great!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Sprained my ankle a few weeks back, finally able to wear heels again [emoji4] Pigalle Follie [emoji7]


----------



## kb18

pixiesparkle said:


> View attachment 3323388
> 
> Sprained my ankle a few weeks back, finally able to wear heels again [emoji4] Pigalle Follie [emoji7]




[emoji7][emoji7] is right!! So stunning! And congrats on being able to wear heels again; I've been there before and know how painful the wait is!


----------



## Christchrist

Does anyone know why I can't upload files? It keeps saying  I'm over


----------



## highheeladdict

I have  some trouble uploading pics, too... Something about security certificate...this never happened before


----------



## Christchrist

highheeladdict said:


> I have  some trouble uploading pics, too... Something about security certificate...this never happened before




I don't know ugh


----------



## grtlegs

Your pigallle follies has a fairly thick heel.... The follies usually has a very thin heel....hmmmm....


----------



## Natasha210

Celebrating me and mum's birthday last night! Bought my mum matching shoes hahaha. She is a big fan of leopard prints!


----------



## shoes4ever

Natasha210 said:


> View attachment 3325451
> 
> Celebrating me and mum's birthday last night! Bought my mum matching shoes hahaha. She is a big fan of leopard prints!


Happy Birthday to your mum artyhat: Adore the matching shoes


----------



## SeeingRed

Natasha210 said:


> View attachment 3325451
> 
> Celebrating me and mum's birthday last night! Bought my mum matching shoes hahaha. She is a big fan of leopard prints!



Happy birthday!  What a sweet, fun thing to do with your mom!


----------



## kb18

White Pigalle Follies 100mm [emoji7] These just might be my current favorites. I wore them into my local boutique today and they were a big hit there as well!


----------



## Natasha210

SeeingRed said:


> Happy birthday!  What a sweet, fun thing to do with your mom!


Oh thank you!! Yeh i got them for her as she loved mine haha!!


----------



## Natasha210

Unfortunately i cannot upload a pic after many attempts it keeps saying upload failed &#128533; 

But i finally wore my banjos 100mm out to dinner so comfy. Love them so much!!


----------



## PatsyCline

Christchrist said:


> Does anyone know why I can't upload files? It keeps saying  I'm over


With trial and error I think the trouble is certain photos the site simply does not like.  I get the over message occasionally and just deleting the offending photo, and replacing it with another allows the message to go through.


----------



## Christchrist

kb18 said:


> White Pigalle Follies 100mm [emoji7] These just might be my current favorites. I wore them into my local boutique today and they were a big hit there as well!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328417




So pretty. Love the 100


----------



## Christchrist

PatsyCline said:


> With trial and error I think the trouble is certain photos the site simply does not like.  I get the over message occasionally and just deleting the offending photo, and replacing it with another allows the message to go through.




Yeah I don't know. I've tried everything


----------



## PatsyCline

Christchrist said:


> Yeah I don't know. I've tried everything


I've only run into the over the limit message error when I have attached photos.

Try deleting one photo at a time, preview the message, and see if you get the error message.  I've found it's always just one photo that causes the error message, and replacing that photo with another (assuming your attaching photo are shoes) usually solves the error message problem.

I wrote a 2 line message with a photo once, and got the error message, which really had me scratching my head, so I started experimenting.  I replaced the offending photo with another of similar size, and the message went through.


----------



## pixiesparkle

grtlegs said:


> Your pigallle follies has a fairly thick heel.... The follies usually has a very thin heel....hmmmm....


 Thanks for correcting me. You are right indeed! The ones pictured are the classic pigalle. I have a pair of glitter Pigalle Follie also which are very similar to these but has more pink glitter bits. Had to find my shoe boxes to make sure


----------



## kb18

Christchrist said:


> So pretty. Love the 100




Thank you! I do as well. [emoji4]


----------



## ScottyGal

I've wore my CL So Kate's two nights in a row (engagement and birthday party). They are super comfy now, I can wear them dancing and everything - I think they've wore in perfectly &#128522;&#128096;


----------



## KookyMeow

Wore my Rivierina flats out for the first time today, just got them back from Minuit Moins yesterday &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Kayapo97

Me wearing my new Louboutin boots


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

Kayapo97 said:


> Me wearing my new Louboutin boots



&#128562;&#128525;&#128517;&#128518; amazing ....


----------



## west of the sun

Omg now those are some insane boots! Gorgeous!


----------



## Materielgrrl

Kayapo97 said:


> Me wearing my new Louboutin boots


Congrats.  As always ootk and higher boots look great on you!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

My trusty Ron Ron


----------



## Kayapo97

Materielgrrl said:


> Congrats.  As always ootk and higher boots look great on you!


 
thank you


----------



## Kayapo97

west of the sun said:


> Omg now those are some insane boots! Gorgeous!


 
yes wonderful aren't they


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Me wearing my new Louboutin boots


 
Those are absolutely gorgeous *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Black DVF dress with nude patent very prive- attending my husband award ceremony.


----------



## kb18

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Black DVF dress with nude patent very prive- attending my husband award ceremony.




Such a beautiful combo! Congrats to your husband!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kb18 said:


> Such a beautiful combo! Congrats to your husband!



Thanks kb18!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Black DVF dress with nude patent very prive- attending my husband award ceremony.




Classic and pretty


----------



## wannaprada

Wore my autographed Iriza Scarabe/Specchio pumps today. Hope everyone had a fab day today! [Instagram: @esq_fashionista]


----------



## Kayapo97

wannaprada said:


> Wore my autographed Iriza Scarabe/Specchio pumps today. Hope everyone had a fab day today! [Instagram: @esq_fashionista]
> View attachment 3341354


 
lovely


----------



## wannaprada

Kayapo97 said:


> lovely




Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## rock_girl

wannaprada said:


> Wore my autographed Iriza Scarabe/Specchio pumps today. Hope everyone had a fab day today! [Instagram: @esq_fashionista]
> View attachment 3341354



Gorgeous as always!!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Black DVF dress with nude patent very prive- attending my husband award ceremony.



Classic!



Sweetyqbk said:


> My trusty Ron Ron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337022



My Ron Rons are my favorite pair!!



Kayapo97 said:


> Me wearing my new Louboutin boots




Love these!  Which boots are they?


----------



## Kayapo97

rock_girl said:


> Gorgeous as always!!
> 
> 
> 
> Classic!
> 
> 
> 
> My Ron Rons are my favorite pair!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these!  Which boots are they?




They are Louise boots


----------



## wickerman19095

They look great!


----------



## PurseACold

wannaprada said:


> Wore my autographed Iriza Scarabe/Specchio pumps today. Hope everyone had a fab day today! [Instagram: @esq_fashionista]
> View attachment 3341354


Beautiful!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Wore my autographed Iriza Scarabe/Specchio pumps today. Hope everyone had a fab day today! [Instagram: @esq_fashionista]
> View attachment 3341354




Those are gorgeous on you *wannaprada*!


----------



## wannaprada

rock_girl said:


> Gorgeous as always!!







PurseACold said:


> Beautiful!







stilly said:


> Those are gorgeous on you *wannaprada*!




Thanks ladies!


----------



## chibbard

The weather here has been so dreary and drab lately :rain: that I decided to wear my bright, "summer" shoes today (Cataclou Espadrilles)


----------



## Kayapo97

Wearing my new boots with Herve Leger dress


----------



## KookyMeow

chibbard said:


> The weather here has been so dreary and drab lately :rain: that I decided to wear my bright, "summer" shoes today (Cataclou Espadrilles)




Looking at the pic made me smile - really fun and colourful! Not to mention it looks amazing on you


----------



## mama13drama99

Kayapo97 said:


> Wearing my new boots with Herve Leger dress




Nice!  What style are the boots?


----------



## Materielgrrl

Kayapo97 said:


> Wearing my new boots with Herve Leger dress



Love the boots


----------



## Materielgrrl

chibbard said:


> The weather here has been so dreary and drab lately :rain: that I decided to wear my bright, "summer" shoes today (Cataclou Espadrilles)



These look great.  I've fallen for the Cataclou's


----------



## baglici0us

Ares canvas espadrilles


----------



## LexielLoveee




----------



## LexielLoveee

Gg


----------



## highheeladdict

Wore my New Simple 120 in baby pink at a dog show today, the company I work for has a booth at the show. A lot of  walking and standing... but they really are comfy. 
I changed into my new Cross Blake 100 for dinner with my bf and his dad,but forgot to take a pic...


----------



## pinky7129

My new new simples [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chibbard

KookyMeow said:


> Looking at the pic made me smile - really fun and colourful! Not to mention it looks amazing on you


 

Thank you!  They are definitely my "go-tos" for easy wear & to brighten my mood.


----------



## mznaterz

What's the heel height on these beauties


----------



## mznaterz

pinky7129 said:


> My new new simples [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356835


What's the heel height on these beauties


----------



## chibbard

Materielgrrl said:


> These look great.  I've fallen for the Cataclou's


 

Thank you!  I love them - they are my beautiful "work horses."


----------



## chibbard

Kayapo97 said:


> Wearing my new boots with Herve Leger dress


 

Wow!  Sexy!  You look great! 


I really wish I could pull off boots like that...


----------



## pinky7129

mznaterz said:


> What's the heel height on these beauties



85mm!


----------



## peppers90

Chevron cork


----------



## peppers90

Here's an action pic, they run true to your size


----------



## hhl4vr

Kayapo97 said:


> Wearing my new boots with Herve Leger dress




WOW what a gorgeous outfit-you look great


----------



## PurseACold

peppers90 said:


> Chevron cork


Great combo!!


----------



## peppers90

PurseACold said:


> Great combo!!



Thank you


----------



## highheeladdict

Pigalle Follies 100 at the last day of the dog show yesterday.

And my favourite pic from the show, two big Leonberger dogs drinking out of one tiny bowl  I love those dogs, so cute, like big fluffy bears


----------



## rock_girl

highheeladdict said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 at the last day of the dog show yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> And my favourite pic from the show, two big Leonberger dogs drinking out of one tiny bowl  I love those dogs, so cute, like big fluffy bears




As a spectator...?  There is no way I'd be able to run around the ring in heels. [emoji15] Plus, a lot of pro handlers (not me [emoji3]) don't do designer, so I'd probably get some serious snark for having/wearing such expensive shoes. &#128580;


----------



## highheeladdict

rock_girl said:


> As a spectator...?  There is no way I'd be able to run around the ring in heels. [emoji15] Plus, a lot of pro handlers (not me [emoji3]) don't do designer, so I'd probably get some serious snark for having/wearing such expensive shoes. &#128580;



The company I work for had a booth at the show. I wouldn`t wear heels for running around the ring, I´d be too scared that I`ll fall  Most of the ladies who showed their dogs at the show wore ballerinas.


----------



## rock_girl

highheeladdict said:


> The company I work for had a booth at the show. I wouldn`t wear heels for running around the ring, I´d be too scared that I`ll fall  Most of the ladies who showed their dogs at the show wore ballerinas.




Cool!  [emoji41]


----------



## Materielgrrl

Miss Tack 70mm tortoise patent. I haven't had to take them off for a break even once today!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Iriza 120's today...


----------



## Charli123

Lovely


----------



## p_winkle

Oh my goodness - those are stunning!


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

highheeladdict said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 at the last day of the dog show yesterday.
> 
> And my favourite pic from the show, two big Leonberger dogs drinking out of one tiny bowl  I love those dogs, so cute, like big fluffy bears


These are amazing, love the red/black design. So beautiful


----------



## Cin Loves Bags

I'm wearing the Athena flat sandals , but I can't upload pictures  . I have tried uploading in Microsoft edge and google chrome, any suggestions?


----------



## mrsinsyder

highheeladdict said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 at the last day of the dog show yesterday.
> 
> And my favourite pic from the show, two big Leonberger dogs drinking out of one tiny bowl  I love those dogs, so cute, like big fluffy bears


I wore my PF 100 today too... man, they just seem to not get any more comfortable.


----------



## stilly

Leopard Front Double 120's today...


----------



## lover99

Which one did you wear before looking at the imprints on your feet?


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

stilly said:


> Leopard Front Double 120's today...


Holly CL LFD&#128562;&#128525;&#128523;&#128518; with all do respect, another one amazing on you as always !!!


----------



## kb18

highheeladdict said:


> Wore my New Simple 120 in baby pink at a dog show today, the company I work for has a booth at the show. A lot of  walking and standing... but they really are comfy.
> 
> I changed into my new Cross Blake 100 for dinner with my bf and his dad,but forgot to take a pic...




I just love these; so pretty! I never thought I would own a pair of Simples, but you're making me reconsider...


----------



## kb18

My new Decolletes in hot pink Python that I snagged at the boutique sale on Monday. So comfy and I just love the pop of color!


----------



## stilly

kb18 said:


> View attachment 3378434
> 
> 
> My new Decolletes in hot pink Python that I snagged at the boutique sale on Monday. So comfy and I just love the pop of color!




Those look really cute on you *kb18*!!!


----------



## mama13drama99

kb18 said:


> View attachment 3378434
> 
> 
> My new Decolletes in hot pink Python that I snagged at the boutique sale on Monday. So comfy and I just love the pop of color!




Those are such a bright cheerful color that you can't be unhappy wearing them.  Enjoy!


----------



## shoes4ever

kb18 said:


> View attachment 3378434
> 
> 
> My new Decolletes in hot pink Python that I snagged at the boutique sale on Monday. So comfy and I just love the pop of color!



 oooh love the python in a bright pop of color - double yay for getting them on sale!


----------



## kb18

stilly said:


> Those look really cute on you *kb18*!!!



Thank you very much Stilly!! [emoji173]️



mama13drama99 said:


> Those are such a bright cheerful color that you can't be unhappy wearing them.  Enjoy!



That is so true! They have a way of bringing cheer. Thank you! 



shoes4ever said:


> oooh love the python in a bright pop of color - double yay for getting them on sale!



Thank you so much! These are my first pair of exotics. I didn't know what to expect, but I adore them. Quite comfortable, and there is just something special about them. I think I might be hooked now... [emoji7]


----------



## clu13

Corseticas - purchased then 23 months ago and finally decided to wear them


----------



## stilly

New Nude Watersnake So Kates today


----------



## mama13drama99

stilly said:


> New Nude Watersnake So Kates today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393200
> View attachment 3393201



Amaze-balls!!!!!!!!


----------



## CottaLynnt

clu13 said:


> Corseticas - purchased then 23 months ago and finally decided to wear them
> 
> View attachment 3393009


Great I love it


----------



## mama13drama99

Meeting former colleagues for lunch at one of Oprah's favs wearing Bianca 120s.  Can't include a picture for some reason.


----------



## stilly

Navy Crosshatch So Kates for Casual Friday today...


----------



## steffysstyle

Perfect nude pumps for a little long weekend getaway


----------



## mama13drama99

mama13drama99 said:


> Meeting former colleagues for lunch at one of Oprah's favs wearing Bianca 120s.  Can't include a picture for some reason.



FINALLY!  I'm able to attach pictures.


----------



## Stephie2800

stilly said:


> New Nude Watersnake So Kates today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393200
> View attachment 3393201



The look GREAT on you!!!


----------



## kb18

stilly said:


> Navy Crosshatch So Kates for Casual Friday today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397157
> View attachment 3397158



I have always adored these stilly! I also love the watersnake pair you posted - I must add a pair to my collection!


----------



## Materielgrrl

This was actually last week, shopping at the mall in Augusta trying on stuff, wore these cataclou's again for Jeans and Jersey Thursday at work.  I like this photo better.


----------



## LavenderIce

Materielgrrl said:


> This was actually last week, shopping at the mall in Augusta trying on stuff, wore these cataclou's again for Jeans and Jersey Thursday at work.  I like this photo better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411739



Great look!


----------



## rock_girl

Fuschia Fontanete to my HS reunion last night.


----------



## PurseACold

I need to update my shoe thread with the 15 or so pairs I've purchased since I last posted, but in the meantime, I can't resist sharing this fun buy. I was so excited to get a pair of Pigalle Follies 100 in the Celeste suede to match one of my favorite handbags (Givenchy Antigona in blue nubuck). Worn together with a white dress. Felt so summery!


----------



## hhl4vr

What a great combination and look forward to seeing your latest additions


----------



## Forex

PurseACold said:


> I need to update my shoe thread with the 15 or so pairs I've purchased since I last posted, but in the meantime, I can't resist sharing this fun buy. I was so excited to get a pair of Pigalle Follies 100 in the Celeste suede to match one of my favorite handbags (Givenchy Antigona in blue nubuck). Worn together with a white dress. Felt so summery!


Wow, great pairing. I love this shade of blue


----------



## Forex

After buying but not wearing any heels for the last 12 months (wow), now i can start getting back to wearing heels everyday(yay!). Not sure if Bianca is a good idea for today since its super hot outside and i kinda forget how to walk in them [emoji23] . but i cant help it, i love these so much


----------



## Materielgrrl

I had to wear the New Simple's to work last week; almost as soon as I got them.


----------



## PatsyCline

Forex said:


> After buying but not wearing any heels for the last 12 months (wow), now i can start getting back to wearing heels everyday(yay!). Not sure if Bianca is a good idea for today since its super hot outside and i kinda forget how to walk in them [emoji23] . but i cant help it, i love these so much
> 
> View attachment 3418271



How come you couldn't wear heels for so long?  Medical problem?


----------



## Loubspassion

Filo 120 in peonia color to work today.

Sent from my HTC 10 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Forex

PatsyCline said:


> How come you couldn't wear heels for so long?  Medical problem?


Kind of. I had high risk pregnancy so i was just careful, even though i was kinda depressed for wearing flat so long


----------



## PatsyCline

Forex said:


> Kind of. I had high risk pregnancy so i was just careful, even though i was kinda depressed for wearing flat so long


Flats, yuck!  But you have to do what's best for the baby.


----------



## Loubspassion

And today Youpi 120 pink neon kid with white tips and heels to work.
4th day of the Loubi week 

Sent from my HTC 10 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Forex

PatsyCline said:


> Flats, yuck!  But you have to do what's best for the baby.


I know, i'm so happy everyday now that I can wear heels all day long lol


----------



## Forex

Loubspassion said:


> And today Youpi 120 pink neon kid with white tips and heels to work.
> 4th day of the Loubi week
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using PurseForum mobile app





Loubspassion said:


> Filo 120 in peonia color to work today.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using PurseForum mobile app




You have one of the most gorgeous collection. I [emoji173]  that Youpi


----------



## Forex

I didn't wear this today, i just tried on these jackets and I thought my shoeses would look good with it

With my favorite style, So Kate, in shocking pink




And my lovely Bianca, i love love love this so much


----------



## Loubspassion

Thanks Forex [emoji4]. I try to diversify style and colors. Love your Bianca and SK. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## stilly

Forex said:


> I didn't wear this today, i just tried on these jackets and I thought my shoeses would look good with it
> 
> With my favorite style, So Kate, in shocking pink
> 
> View attachment 3423825
> 
> 
> And my lovely Bianca, i love love love this so much
> 
> View attachment 3423827



I love both pairs on you *Forex*!
Gorgeous!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Navy Crosshatch So Kates for Casual Friday today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397157
> View attachment 3397158


Beautiful Stilly


----------



## loveydovey35

Wearing my new Cataclou 140mm in gold today, these are very comfortable despite the height.


----------



## PatsyCline

My favourite holiday heels!


----------



## lovemysavior

Wore these today...
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## betty.lee

lovemysavior said:


> Wore these today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446280
> View attachment 3446281
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app



so pretty on you. they fit you perfectly too.


----------



## stilly

lovemysavior said:


> Wore these today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446280
> View attachment 3446281
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


Love those on you!


----------



## stilly

Black Python Lady Peeps


----------



## Staci_W

My all time favorite shoes, very prive. The first designer thing I ever owned.


----------



## LavenderIce

Staci_W said:


> My all time favorite shoes, very prive. The first designer thing I ever owned.


Beautiful classic!  One of my all time favorite styles.


----------



## Materielgrrl

boring but so cute tortoise ballet flats.  I thought breaking them in while I'm at a conference would be a good idea.


----------



## stilly

Black Suede Gwalior 120's today


----------



## Forex

This thread is so quiet these days lol. 
Wearing my Rivierina 100mm yesterday. Now i want this in 120mm [emoji9] [emoji9]


----------



## hhl4vr

Forex said:


> This thread is so quiet these days lol.
> Wearing my Rivierina 100mm yesterday. Now i want this in 120mm [emoji9] [emoji9]
> 
> View attachment 3473235


Those are stunning - thanks for sharing and keeping thread alive


----------



## Forex

hhl4vr said:


> Those are stunning - thanks for sharing and keeping thread alive


Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Forex

Here I am again lol [emoji23] . I wear an old style Yoyo Spina 85mm heal today. I love anything sparkling and any animal printed shoes, so this heel is one of my favorite [emoji7] . I'm hoping to add this same pair in gold soon.


----------



## hhl4vr

Forex said:


> Here I am again lol [emoji23] . I wear an old style Yoyo Spina 85mm heal today. I love anything sparkling and any animal printed shoes, so this heel is one of my favorite [emoji7] . I'm hoping to add this same pair in gold soon.
> 
> View attachment 3474092


Those are lovely and hope you find them in gold.
Also love the color of your toe nails


----------



## stilly

Forex said:


> This thread is so quiet these days lol.
> Wearing my Rivierina 100mm yesterday. Now i want this in 120mm [emoji9] [emoji9]
> 
> View attachment 3473235



Those are so gorgeous on you *Forex*!


----------



## Forex

hhl4vr said:


> Those are lovely and hope you find them in gold.
> Also love the color of your toe nails[emoji2]


Thanks. I missed out on a bid last week, so i hope to find another one soon


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> Those are so gorgeous on you *Forex*!


Thanks Stilly


----------



## winks

wearing my new simple pumps which I bought today [emoji322][emoji322] my legs look loooooong [emoji28]


----------



## Forex

winks said:


> View attachment 3481376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing my new simple pumps which I bought today [emoji322][emoji322] my legs look loooooong [emoji28]


Lovely outfit!! I love new simple, so classic and goes well with many outfits


----------



## Brazucaa

They might look long to you. To me they look gorgeous.


----------



## lovemysavior

Wore my beautiful but oh so painful Pigalle Follies today...



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Brazucaa

lovemysavior said:


> Wore my beautiful but oh so painful Pigalle Follies today...
> View attachment 3495115
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


You look fabulous, and you know it girl - So you changed your avatar


----------



## LKBennettlover

beautiful combination


----------



## chibbard

What better way to brighten up a drab office that these glittery babies!   (And, I figure, it's Halloween - I can justify wearing glittery shoes to work on Halloween )
Culturella Glitter Horizon/Light Gold 100mm


----------



## hhl4vr

chibbard said:


> What better way to brighten up a drab office that these glittery babies!   (And, I figure, it's Halloween - I can justify wearing glittery shoes to work on Halloween )
> Culturella Glitter Horizon/Light Gold 100mm
> View attachment 3508276


Love them


----------



## Natasha210

wore my halte for the first time ever out to dinner. Such a pretty shoe! [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Natasha210

wearing pigalle follies in dune to a wedding last week as a bridesmaid. Started hurting after a full day of wear and walking around taking photos

Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chibbard

hhl4vr said:


> Love them


Thank you!  They are definitely one of my favs.


----------



## mIella

Natasha210 said:


> View attachment 3508903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing pigalle follies in dune to a wedding last week as a bridesmaid. Started hurting after a full day of wear and walking around taking photos



The follies heel must have been tricky to navigate the gaps on those wooden plank surfaces! I've gotten myself stuck in gaps a few times wearing my So Kates and it's so embarrassing, but luckily I have yet to fall over and twist something.


----------



## stilly

Natasha210 said:


> View attachment 3508902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wore my halte for the first time ever out to dinner. Such a pretty shoe! [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app



The Haltes are gorgeous on you!
One of my favorite styles!


----------



## Natasha210

stilly said:


> The Haltes are gorgeous on you!
> One of my favorite styles!


Thank you stilly! Xox

Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mularice

1000 Days Anniversary dinner. Wore my faithful black suede Un Bouts. Despite having so many other pairs, these are the only ones I ever wear!


----------



## highheeladdict

mularice said:


> View attachment 3512709
> 
> 
> 1000 Days Anniversary dinner. Wore my faithful black suede Un Bouts. Despite having so many other pairs, these are the only ones I ever wear!



You look gorgeous!!


----------



## Forex

mularice said:


> View attachment 3512709
> 
> 
> 1000 Days Anniversary dinner. Wore my faithful black suede Un Bouts. Despite having so many other pairs, these are the only ones I ever wear!


Love your whole outfit


----------



## Forex

chibbard said:


> What better way to brighten up a drab office that these glittery babies!   (And, I figure, it's Halloween - I can justify wearing glittery shoes to work on Halloween )
> Culturella Glitter Horizon/Light Gold 100mm
> View attachment 3508276



Gorgeous!!! I wish i could wear glitter everyday lol


----------



## highheeladdict

Pigalle Follies 100 Veau Velours Laiton today


----------



## highheeladdict

Anjalina 100 nude patent / gold spikes today [emoji5] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Dinner with hubby- wearing my Christian Louboutin anemone. These heels are only worn on Valentine's Day. He was a bit surprised when I took these out tonight


----------



## hhl4vr

highheeladdict said:


> Anjalina 100 nude patent / gold spikes today [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537995
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using PurseForum mobile app


gorgeous - they are lovely


----------



## LavenderIce

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Dinner with hubby- wearing my Christian Louboutin anemone. These heels are only worn on Valentine's Day. He was a bit surprised when I took these out tonight


Beautiful!  They are quite a special pair.


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Dinner with hubby- wearing my Christian Louboutin anemone. These heels are only worn on Valentine's Day. He was a bit surprised when I took these out tonight



I love these on you *Lav*. These are a classic style. So elegant and beautiful!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LavenderIce said:


> Beautiful!  They are quite a special pair.


Thank you love! I've only worn them for a total of 3 times. LOL


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I love these on you *Lav*. These are a classic style. So elegant and beautiful!


Thanks stilly! I love your new outfit pairings!


----------



## Materielgrrl

*


	

		
			
		

		
	
 I wore my Clichy Brode's to my office for our holiday party today. *


----------



## PurseACold

Materielgrrl said:


> *
> View attachment 3541872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore my Clichy Brode's to my office for our holiday party today. *


Gorgeous! Love to see beautiful older models in action!


----------



## Materielgrrl

^ Thx @PurseACold!
These were a great find! And embroidered shoes are back in style 10 years later. 

Back to 2016- today jeans and jersey day with my Country Croche's.


----------



## stilletogirl

Nice shoes![emoji8]


----------



## highheeladdict

Yesterday's shoes: Bille et Boule 100 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## highheeladdict

Iriza 120 and PF 100 Glitter Sirene


----------



## betty.lee

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Dinner with hubby- wearing my Christian Louboutin anemone. These heels are only worn on Valentine's Day. He was a bit surprised when I took these out tonight



still one of my absolute favorites. i'm afraid i'll never find this HG.


----------



## hhl4vr

highheeladdict said:


> Iriza 120 and PF 100 Glitter Sirene
> View attachment 3556675
> View attachment 3556676


I just love those glitter ones


----------



## Rockpup

Gaetanina boots out for dinner with my husband last night.


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> Iriza 120 and PF 100 Glitter Sirene
> View attachment 3556675
> View attachment 3556676



I love both of those on you *highheeladdict*!


----------



## stilly

Snow Kates...


----------



## Materielgrrl

Got myself a pair of Ron Ron Zeppas that look much better on my feet than the Pipina's, they will work well on casual Friday or with a practical skirt and suit when I'm feeling a bit frumpy or not in the mood for a higher heel.


----------



## mIella

stilly said:


> Snow Kates...
> View attachment 3569926
> View attachment 3569927



Love your bravery and the pics Stilly, and especially the name Snow Kates!


----------



## dianalondontv

stilly said:


> Snow Kates...
> View attachment 3569926
> View attachment 3569927


Snow Kate's looking perfect Stilly...x


----------



## stilly

dianalondontv said:


> Snow Kate's looking perfect Stilly...x



Thanks so much *diana*!


----------



## KK30

stilly said:


> Snow Kates...
> View attachment 3569926
> View attachment 3569927



Love the Snow Kate's! Such a classy shoe, I wish they suited me but they just don't.


----------



## hellyers

Wearing my Louboutins with a luxury pair of Cervin stockings!


----------



## Princessvalenti

hellyers said:


> View attachment 3609541
> View attachment 3609542
> View attachment 3609543
> 
> 
> Wearing my Louboutins with a luxury pair of Cervin stockings!


Amazing hellyers hope to see more pics


----------



## chpvtt

hellyers said:


> View attachment 3609541
> View attachment 3609542
> View attachment 3609543
> 
> 
> Wearing my Louboutins with a luxury pair of Cervin stockings!



Legs for daysss! Love it!


----------



## hhl4vr

hellyers said:


> View attachment 3609541
> View attachment 3609542
> View attachment 3609543
> 
> 
> Wearing my Louboutins with a luxury pair of Cervin stockings!


Hellyers, as always -you look gorgeous - thanks for sharing


----------



## label24

I can't decided...


----------



## DeMiau

label24 said:


> I can't decided...


Allenissima


----------



## stilly

hellyers said:


> View attachment 3609541
> View attachment 3609542
> View attachment 3609543
> 
> 
> Wearing my Louboutins with a luxury pair of Cervin stockings!



I love these pics *hellyers*! You look amazing!


----------



## kaleida

I wore my Pigalle 120s today with Baldwin Ten skinny jeans... 2nd time wearing them out of my house, and 1st time walking longer distances without a shopping cart to hold onto for balance. I'm sure it showed (that I don't quite have the walk figured out 100%) - but I have to practice somewhere and my living room is not big enough. Anyway I enjoyed wearing them and will practice again soon ☺


----------



## highheeladdict

Grocery shopping in So Kate patent gris


----------



## Rockpup

Out for sushi wearing my Fifi Patent Universe


----------



## stilly

kaleida said:


> I wore my Pigalle 120s today with Baldwin Ten skinny jeans... 2nd time wearing them out of my house, and 1st time walking longer distances without a shopping cart to hold onto for balance. I'm sure it showed (that I don't quite have the walk figured out 100%) - but I have to practice somewhere and my living room is not big enough. Anyway I enjoyed wearing them and will practice again soon ☺



They look gorgeous on you *kaleida*!


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> Grocery shopping in So Kate patent gris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3619493
> View attachment 3619492



Love these on you *highheeladdict*!


----------



## Rockpup

Gaetanina's on the way to dinner with my husband and friends.


----------



## lovemysavior

Wearing my Corneilles today


----------



## mIella

Went out for lunch in my Pigalle Follies a couple of times recently. I am still undecided on whether they're more comfortable than my So Kates or not. The heel height seem to make a slight difference but I feel the toe box more.


----------



## hhl4vr

mIella said:


> Went out for lunch in my Pigalle Follies a couple of times recently. I am still undecided on whether they're more comfortable than my So Kates or not. The heel height seem to make a slight difference but I feel the toe box more.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636200
> View attachment 3636201


Love the photos - they look gorgeous on you


----------



## LKBennettlover

mIella said:


> Went out for lunch in my Pigalle Follies a couple of times recently. I am still undecided on whether they're more comfortable than my So Kates or not. The heel height seem to make a slight difference but I feel the toe box more.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636200
> View attachment 3636201


Wow, they look totally gorgeous on you


----------



## mIella

hhl4vr said:


> Love the photos - they look gorgeous on you





LKBennettlover said:


> Wow, they look totally gorgeous on you



Thanks hhl4vr! Thanks LKBennettlover!


----------



## for3v3rz




----------



## hellyers

Look really nice with those nylons. Love to see more.


----------



## hellyers

mIella said:


> Went out for lunch in my Pigalle Follies a couple of times recently. I am still undecided on whether they're more comfortable than my So Kates or not. The heel height seem to make a slight difference but I feel the toe box more.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636200
> View attachment 3636201


Look really nice with those nylons


----------



## for3v3rz

At work today


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

kaleida said:


> I wore my Pigalle 120s today with Baldwin Ten skinny jeans... 2nd time wearing them out of my house, and 1st time walking longer distances without a shopping cart to hold onto for balance. I'm sure it showed (that I don't quite have the walk figured out 100%) - but I have to practice somewhere and my living room is not big enough. Anyway I enjoyed wearing them and will practice again soon ☺



That sounds brave!


----------



## highheeladdict

Yesterday`s dinner shoes. Pigalle Follies 100 patent mosaique


----------



## LKBennettlover

highheeladdict said:


> Yesterday`s dinner shoes. Pigalle Follies 100 patent mosaique
> View attachment 3647367
> 
> View attachment 3647368



Wow they are gorgeous, very pretty for summer


----------



## loveydovey35

New Pigalles in baby blue, love the color  wanted to get them in yellow but I had heck of a time getting the right color from Neiman Marcus, strange how that color was never available on the CL website.


----------



## grtlegs

Are they the pigalle follies, or the plain pigalle?


----------



## kaleida

pigalle follies 100mm black nappa


----------



## stilly

loveydovey35 said:


> New Pigalles in baby blue, love the color  wanted to get them in yellow but I had heck of a time getting the right color from Neiman Marcus, strange how that color was never available on the CL website.



Love the color *loveydovey*!!!


----------



## Princessvalenti

hellyers said:


> View attachment 3609541
> View attachment 3609542
> View attachment 3609543
> 
> 
> Wearing my Louboutins with a luxury pair of Cervin stockings!


More pics?


----------



## Natasha210

Wearing my Bip Bip in glitter for a day of shopping! Recieved these for my birrhday! Not the most comfortable shoe  maybe i need to stretch them out but very pretty!


----------



## loveydovey35

My new Suzanna 100, so in love. Sold out everywhere in my size, went up half a size and although a bit big for me, I am keeping them.


----------



## pinkloverme

mIella said:


> Went out for lunch in my Pigalle Follies a couple of times recently. I am still undecided on whether they're more comfortable than my So Kates or not. The heel height seem to make a slight difference but I feel the toe box more.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636200
> View attachment 3636201


I was wondering how long you could last in these


----------



## MBB Fan

loveydovey35 said:


> My new Suzanna 100, so in love. Sold out everywhere in my size, went up half a size and although a bit big for me, I am keeping them.


Wow what a wonderful picture.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Wearing Yootish 85 to work today...


----------



## susanq

Natasha210 said:


> Wearing my Bip Bip in glitter for a day of shopping! Recieved these for my birrhday! Not the most comfortable shoe  maybe i need to stretch them out but very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661788
> View attachment 3661789


Oh my gosh haha I thought I was the only one who thought that CL sneakers weren't comfy. Mine aren't either and I went a size up! Mine broke in and now I can wear them for like a day of medium walking.


----------



## cadillacclaire

Fabulous new-to-me stingray Shelley's! A lower heel than I typically favor, but my goodness they're comfortable


----------



## mal

loveydovey35 said:


> My new Suzanna 100, so in love. Sold out everywhere in my size, went up half a size and although a bit big for me, I am keeping them.


Oh those are incredible !!


----------



## mal

New Piaf


----------



## loveydovey35

mal said:


> New Piaf



Lovely, how are they comfort wise?


----------



## loveydovey35

New Simple Pump in Nude today with a navy blue dress.


----------



## mal

loveydovey35 said:


> Lovely, how are they comfort wise?


 OK, not really better than the PF 100 though!! The heel height is manageable obviously, but the toe is not super comfortable


----------



## cadillacclaire

New Pigalle Follies 100 in black kid. Surprisingly comfortable!


----------



## loveydovey35

mal said:


> OK, not really better than the PF 100 though!! The heel height is manageable obviously, but the toe is not super comfortable



Bummer, what we do for the love of shoes


----------



## loveydovey35

Guni boots arrived and I tried them on right away, they were a HUGE disappointment as they just didn't feel "sturdy" enough, maybe its the mesh? returning them....bummer, on to the next shoe!


----------



## PurseACold

loveydovey35 said:


> My new Suzanna 100, so in love. Sold out everywhere in my size, went up half a size and although a bit big for me, I am keeping them.


Love these on you! Enjoy!


----------



## mal

loveydovey35 said:


> Guni boots arrived and I tried them on right away, they were a HUGE disappointment as they just didn't feel "sturdy" enough, maybe its the mesh? returning them....bummer, on to the next shoe!


Oh no!! Too bad- they look amazing!!


----------



## mIella

pinkloverme said:


> I was wondering how long you could last in these



I think in general I can last an hour or two more in the 100s than my 120s. Neither of which are for walking around all day though!


----------



## loveydovey35

So Kate in nude, I actually lasted 3 hours in them, progress....slow but sure!


----------



## grtlegs

But you seem to be hanging on to dear life!


----------



## mal

Looking good, lovey!!!


----------



## _Danielle_

Very Galaxy


----------



## loveydovey35

Decoltish in pink suede, comfortable and can wear all day.


----------



## stilly

loveydovey35 said:


> So Kate in nude, I actually lasted 3 hours in them, progress....slow but sure!



You look gorgeous in the SK's *loveydovey*!


----------



## stilly

loveydovey35 said:


> Decoltish in pink suede, comfortable and can wear all day.



The Pink Suede looks amazing on you!


----------



## loveydovey35

th


stilly said:


> The Pink Suede looks amazing on you!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

kaleida said:


> pigalle follies 100mm black nappa
> 
> View attachment 3657824


Beautiful - classic.


loveydovey35 said:


> New Pigalles in baby blue, love the color  wanted to get them in yellow but I had heck of a time getting the right color from Neiman Marcus, strange how that color was never available on the CL website.


Gorgeous colour


----------



## Prada_Princess

for3v3rz said:


> View attachment 3636854


Gorgeous! What leather are they? Suede? They are lovely


----------



## _Danielle_

Alarc Mini Spikes


----------



## iloveburberry

Wore my nude lady peeps to church yesterday.


----------



## _Danielle_

Pina Spike


----------



## cadillacclaire

Pigalle Follies 100 leopard degrade


----------



## Christina2

I am wearing my special Hot Chicks. Thanks to my wonderful b/f being an engineer the heels are now nearly 140mm. The extra upward tilt does take a bit getting used to but the results are uber sexy. I get non stop comments/compliments from my customers at the jewelry boutique... and of course a little extra attention can't hurt when the customer is looking for a sales girl - lol.


----------



## MBB Fan

Wow that sounds interesting. But where are the pics?  It is hard for me to imagine how it looks...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I am wearing my special Hot Chicks. Thanks to my wonderful b/f being an engineer the heels are now nearly 140mm. The extra upward tilt does take a bit getting used to but the results are uber sexy. I get non stop comments/compliments from my customers at the jewelry boutique... and of course a little extra attention can't hurt when the customer is looking for a sales girl - lol.



They sound amazingly sexy *Christina*!
Can you post some pics?


----------



## stilly

cadillacclaire said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 leopard degrade
> View attachment 3701431



So gorgeous!


----------



## cadillacclaire

Pigalle Follies 100 in Encre suede


----------



## luvlux64

Out to Party! [emoji7]


----------



## _Danielle_




----------



## _Danielle_

Ambertina


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

_Danielle_ said:


> Ambertina


Wow so pretty!


----------



## madamelapin

Wearing my Pigalle 120 mm today in black patent leather with my Chanel classic flap in lambskin and GHW. Such gorgeous classics deserve each other!


----------



## may3545

Studded ballerina flats


----------



## mal

Pigalle Follies 100 Leopard Latte


----------



## grtlegs

Pigalle Follies in Ballerina Patent
	

		
			
		

		
	




I guess I can use some lotion, yikes!


----------



## cadillacclaire

Pigalle Follies papaye suede


----------



## stilly

madamelapin said:


> Wearing my Pigalle 120 mm today in black patent leather with my Chanel classic flap in lambskin and GHW. Such gorgeous classics deserve each other!



I love the classic Piggies!!!
Gorgeous!


----------



## stilly

grtlegs said:


> Pigalle Follies in Ballerina Patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719297
> 
> 
> I guess I can use some lotion, yikes!



I love that color!


----------



## stilly

mal said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 Leopard Latte



Love those with jeans *mal*!


----------



## loveydovey35

So Kate trash print...could not believe I got my hands on the exact print I wanted!


----------



## loveydovey35

mal said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 Leopard Latte


I want these so bad  gorgeous!


----------



## cadillacclaire

Classic Pigalle 120 in Rouge Noir


----------



## _Danielle_

Yasmine-Black-Patent


----------



## cadillacclaire

Tango Alto in Carmin


----------



## vnoir50

Hello, I have finally decided to post on the from after lurking many years. Here is me wearing my Pigalle Follies 100mm.


----------



## M5_Traveler

Wearing my Nude 120 Plato Pigalle at LV my World Tour 2017 Event.


----------



## Natasha210

Sneaker kind of day!


----------



## LavenderIce

Natasha210 said:


> Sneaker kind of day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743686



Aww!  I like that you included your pup in this shoefie!


----------



## loveydovey35

Decoltish in black suede, my new favorite heels, want them in every color!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

loveydovey35 said:


> Decoltish in black suede, my new favorite heels, want them in every color!


They are fabulous, I can understand why you'd want more in different colors!


----------



## Christina2

loveydovey35 said:


> Decoltish in black suede, my new favorite heels, want them in every color!


Just gorgeous heels. Legs are looking good too...


----------



## loveydovey35

Todays heels, new simple patent leather in nude, really comfortable so I also have these in black.


----------



## loveydovey35

Christina2 said:


> Just gorgeous heels. Legs are looking good too...


thank you, Christina2!


----------



## loveydovey35

My pink Decoltish today


----------



## M5_Traveler

loveydovey35 said:


> My pink Decoltish today


gorgeous color


----------



## cadillacclaire

Nude Bow Me Dear. These are the first pair I ever bought, and I still adore them. Sparked quite the obsession!


----------



## _Danielle_

Fifi


----------



## loveydovey35

So Kates in nude


----------



## Natasha210

Wearing my newest pair of sneakers!


----------



## GrRoxy

Melides  Close up! Only Loubs in my collection which dont cut off circulation in my toes that quickly


----------



## west of the sun

first outing for my pigalles


----------



## MBB Fan

Wow that looks great. Your fishnets are so sexy.


----------



## ruglover

Pina spike 120, there first outing.


----------



## KittieKelly

Aribak 100. I forgot to take a pic with them on


----------



## cadillacclaire

Uptown in Nude


----------



## KittieKelly

100 something, I'm so bad with remember their names


----------



## uhpharm01

west of the sun said:


> first outing for my pigalles


Just a beautiful color.


----------



## iloveburberry

Me Pam 100. Most comfortable for work especially with lots of walking. [emoji7]


----------



## Sylv77

loveydovey35 said:


> Decoltish in black suede, my new favorite heels, want them in every color!


Just Love them, lovely combination with the red dress.


----------



## loveydovey35

Decoltish in pink today, love these shoes, and want them in every color!


----------



## Sylv77

loveydovey35 said:


> Decoltish in pink today, love these shoes, and want them in every color!



Absolutely gorgeous. I like the pink color.  I almost bought the magenta version once. but i went for another pair of shoes.
You also have the right legs for these shoes, very sexy. Love to see more of these.


----------



## loveydovey35

loveydovey35 said:


> Decoltish in pink today, love these shoes, and want them in every color!



Thank you! I missed out on the magenta, still keeping an eye out for them. Have a great day!


----------



## loveydovey35

New Simple Pump 120mm today in black patent leather, these are by far one of the most comfortable shoes I own. Wish they came in other colors.

Thinking about trying the Pigalle Plato 120 as I do like the pointy toe, but have never tried them on, does anyone here own them, if so, what can you tell me about them?


----------



## loveydovey35

KittieKelly said:


> Aribak 100. I forgot to take a pic with them on
> View attachment 3765547
> View attachment 3765548



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Christina2

west of the sun said:


> first outing for my pigalles


----------



## Christina2

looking fabulous girl - congrats


----------



## Christina2

loveydovey35 said:


> Decoltish in pink today, love these shoes, and want them in every color!


Tell me loveydovey - how is the toe box on the decoltish ?  Have you ever worn Hot Chicks for comparison ? I am using the Hot Chicks for my daily wear and the toe box can get a bit pinchy by the end of the day.


----------



## loveydovey35

Christina2 said:


> Tell me loveydovey - how is the toe box on the decoltish ?  Have you ever worn Hot Chicks for comparison ? I am using the Hot Chicks for my daily wear and the toe box can get a bit pinchy by the end of the day.



Hello @Christina2 
wow! my hero! you wear Hot Chicks for daily wear? My deepest respects, that is amazing. I have only tried on Hot Chicks on at the boutique, and I am embarrassed to say that I am not able to walk in them, I look like a wounded baby calf,  no joke, its awful. For evenings I do wear the So Kates, my walking has improved tremendously since I got serious about practicing.

I find the Decoltish to be a beautiful shoe, the toe box is longer (unlike the Pigalle) and it does not pinch my toes. The heel is perfect for me, I can wear them all day with no pinching, pain, or cramping. Would love to see some pics of your shoes!


----------



## ruglover

"Demi You" Half D'Orsay Pumps 100 worn at a wedding and reception last weekend. For 10 hours wear I'd say they aren't the worst pair of Loubs of owned!


----------



## loveydovey35

So Kate's, in love with the pop of color


----------



## loveydovey35

Todays heels, the MOST comfortable EVER Louboutins. I am amazed at how soft and comfortable these Madame Menodos are. I am thinking of getting them in black. The first two pics are of the actual shoes themselves, want you to be able to see the gorgeous design, then there are the pics of me actually wearing them today, shots are not that great, but they are action shots, Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## KittieKelly

Eponge ( navy blue & white terry ) 100's


----------



## Materielgrrl

Clichy Brode's - 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 at work.


----------



## Christina2

loveydovey35 said:


> Todays heels, the MOST comfortable EVER Louboutins. I am amazed at how soft and comfortable these Madame Menodos are. I am thinking of getting them in black. The first two pics are of the actual shoes themselves, want you to be able to see the gorgeous design, then there are the pics of me actually wearing them today, shots are not that great, but they are action shots, Thanks for letting me share.


Oh my those are so cute too ! I just LOVE heels with bows - the bigger the better. I just think they look so sweet and feminine - especially with your feet and legs. I NEED to find some I can add to my Hot Chicks - lol. Tell me dear, are those Madame Menodos 100 or 120mm ? I'm not sure I would even want to attempt anything lower then 120 at this point, now that my feet are broken in to 130s.


----------



## cadillacclaire

Seava for casual Friday!


----------



## loveydovey35

Christina2 said:


> Oh my those are so cute too ! I just LOVE heels with bows - the bigger the better. I just think they look so sweet and feminine - especially with your feet and legs. I NEED to find some I can add to my Hot Chicks - lol. Tell me dear, are those Madame Menodos 100 or 120mm ? I'm not sure I would even want to attempt anything lower then 120 at this point, now that my feet are broken in to 130s.



lol my eternal devotion, oh shoe Diva!   (insert smile here) wow! 130mm!? how do you do it? yes, these are 100mm. I got them for work. You would be proud, I am on the hunt for a plain leather pair of So Kates to wear to work (gasp!)...I need to practiceeeeeeeeeeeeee walking in the 120, will probably never walk, without looking like a wounded animal, in 130's without some type of platform  Have a great weekend!


----------



## loveydovey35

cadillacclaire said:


> Seava for casual Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3785721



So cute! wish we could do a casual Friday, never mind, I just realized that the business outfits are already questionable....


----------



## Tori0188

Can somebody help me to see if my l ouboutins are real


----------



## loveydovey35

Tori0188 said:


> Can somebody help me to see if my l ouboutins are real




Pictures?


----------



## Tori0188

loveydovey35 said:


> Pictures?


----------



## Tori0188




----------



## Tori0188

2


loveydovey35 said:


> Pictures?


Did u check my pics


----------



## loveydovey35

They look fine to me, however, I am not an authenticator, but I do own over 20 pairs of CL's...the picture you sent of the stamp at the bottom of the shoe was taken with the came very close to it, so I was not able to see the stamp. Also, check the leather, the quality should be above average, the workmanship impeccable. What does your gut tell you, where did you get them from?


----------



## pinkladypinky

Pigalle Follies


----------



## LolasCloset

Tori0188 said:


> 2
> 
> Did u check my pics



Hi there, please post authentication questions in the CL Authenticate thread using the requested format.  
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Authenticate-Those-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES.817623/


----------



## loveydovey35

Wearing my So Kates today, it was not a good idea to wear to work...


----------



## MBB Fan

Why not. They are so gorgeous.


----------



## Etkas

I wore my Dorissima 100mm black patent today.

A bit of my back story with CL, when I could first afford to buy myself a pair I excitedly visited a store to pick some out. Unfortunately, every shoe I tried was just too uncomfortable for me to even consider spending money on them (I tried Bianca, So Kate and Pigalle). Discouraged í figured that the shape of my foot was simply not made for CL's. Fast forward a few years and I spotted the Dorissima. Cautiously I tried her on and instantly fell in love! I'd found the CL that fit my foot! So the moral of the story is, as many of you have said before, fit is the most important thing in buying shoes.

I'm now on the hunt for every style of Dorissima ever made. Since I missed the first time around I'm frequenting eBay and hoping they decide to release some more!

Thank you for letting me share!

Excuse the dog bed and carpet.


----------



## Brazucaa

Etkas said:


> View attachment 3791816
> 
> I wore my Dorissima 100mm black patent today.
> 
> A bit of my back story with CL, when I could first afford to buy myself a pair I excitedly visited a store to pick some out. Unfortunately, every shoe I tried was just too uncomfortable for me to even consider spending money on them (I tried Bianca, So Kate and Pigalle). Discouraged í figured that the shape of my foot was simply not made for CL's. Fast forward a few years and I spotted the Dorissima. Cautiously I tried her on and instantly fell in love! I'd found the CL that fit my foot! So the moral of the story is, as many of you have said before, fit is the most important thing in buying shoes.
> 
> I'm now on the hunt for every style of Dorissima ever made. Since I missed the first time around I'm frequenting eBay and hoping they decide to release some more!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> Excuse the dog bed and carpet.


Wonderful story! Good luck on your eBay quest. They look wonderful on you!


----------



## loveydovey35

Etkas said:


> View attachment 3791816
> 
> I wore my Dorissima 100mm black patent today.
> 
> A bit of my back story with CL, when I could first afford to buy myself a pair I excitedly visited a store to pick some out. Unfortunately, every shoe I tried was just too uncomfortable for me to even consider spending money on them (I tried Bianca, So Kate and Pigalle). Discouraged í figured that the shape of my foot was simply not made for CL's. Fast forward a few years and I spotted the Dorissima. Cautiously I tried her on and instantly fell in love! I'd found the CL that fit my foot! So the moral of the story is, as many of you have said before, fit is the most important thing in buying shoes.
> 
> I'm now on the hunt for every style of Dorissima ever made. Since I missed the first time around I'm frequenting eBay and hoping they decide to release some more!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> Excuse the dog bed and carpet.



I completely agree with you, find a style that works for you and stick with it. I am absolutely in love with the Decoltish, really like the pointy toe and the heel. Have this shoe in several colors and I hope that they add more as the years go by. Have never tried the Dorissima but I will give it a try.


----------



## loveydovey35

MBB Fan said:


> Why not. They are so gorgeous.[/Q
> 
> First time wearing them, so they were not broken in, I struggled a bit and that is never fun!


----------



## Etkas

Brazucaa said:


> Wonderful story! Good luck on your eBay quest. They look wonderful on you!



Thank you so much! Got 2 more already! 



loveydovey35 said:


> I completely agree with you, find a style that works for you and stick with it. I am absolutely in love with the Decoltish, really like the pointy toe and the heel. Have this shoe in several colors and I hope that they add more as the years go by. Have never tried the Dorissima but I will give it a try.



I do love the look of Decoltish so I will take your word for it and try it on the next time I'm at the boutique. Thank you so much for reading my story.


----------



## pinkladypinky

Nude Pigalles.


----------



## stilly

loveydovey35 said:


> Wearing my So Kates today, it was not a good idea to wear to work...



Love these on you!


----------



## stilly

pinkladypinky said:


> Nude Pigalles.



Love the Nude Piggies* pinkladypinky*!


----------



## fashionheelschic

I wore my Nude Patent So Kates today.


----------



## vnoir50

I find it impossible to wear nylon with my So Kate. They slip off when I walk! But when I wear them with bare feet, it fits perfectly.


----------



## PatsyCline

More friction with your bare skin than with nylons.


----------



## fashionheelschic

Another picture of the Nude Patent So Kates I wore yesterday.


----------



## briska1989

Wearing louboutin pigalle black kid today


----------



## mal

cadillacclaire said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 leopard degrade
> View attachment 3701431


 How did I miss?


----------



## mal

loveydovey35 said:


> Todays heels, the MOST comfortable EVER Louboutins. I am amazed at how soft and comfortable these Madame Menodos are. I am thinking of getting them in black. The first two pics are of the actual shoes themselves, want you to be able to see the gorgeous design, then there are the pics of me actually wearing them today, shots are not that great, but they are action shots, Thanks for letting me share.


SO CUTE!!


----------



## hellyers

somewhereinna said:


> Another picture of the Nude Patent So Kates I wore yesterday.
> 
> I personally like weaing nylons with heels. Coming from London all business type woman will wear nylons over the winter months with heels. Not only dose it finish off the outfit I think bare legs in winter with skirts can look a bit cheep.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799889



They


somewhereinna said:


> Another picture of the Nude Patent So Kates I wore yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3799889


----------



## loveydovey35

Wearing my Apostrophy in Nappa leather today, cannot describe how incredibly soft and comfortable these shoes are. For those of us that want to wear a classic pump with a little twist for work, these are great. Here are some mod pics.


----------



## Sylv77

somewhereinna said:


> Another picture of the Nude Patent So Kates I wore yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3799889


Fabulous photo. Very classy and sophisticated look !! It might be impossible to wear, but i love a good quality nylon and CL combination.


----------



## Sylv77

loveydovey35 said:


> Wearing my Apostrophy in Nappa leather today, cannot describe how incredibly soft and comfortable these shoes are. For those of us that want to wear a classic pump with a little twist for work, these are great. Here are some mod pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804706


Absolutely Gorgeous !! Are these more comfortable than your 'New Simple 120's'? It doesn't matter what kind of CL you wear. They all look amazing ! Makes me a bit jealous over here.  Love to see more of your Mod pics.


----------



## pinkladypinky

stilly said:


> Love the Nude Piggies* pinkladypinky*!


Thank you!


----------



## loveydovey35

Sylv77 said:


> Absolutely Gorgeous !! Are these more comfortable than your 'New Simple 120's'? It doesn't matter what kind of CL you wear. They all look amazing ! Makes me a bit jealous over here.  Love to see more of your Mod pics.



Hi!
And thank you, that is so sweet 
These are definitely different than the New Simple 120, as those have a higher heel, they are patent leather and the toe is round. These are Napa leather and the heel is lower, with a pointy toe. Check them out and let me know what you think.


----------



## mal

So Kate Booty in suede Pervenche.  Took advantage of a perfectly dry early fall day to pull out a pair of boots  for an early dinner and shopping! R13 Biker Boy distressed jeans, black SDJ- my go to, it seems.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## PatsyCline

Love the colour!


----------



## Christina2

somewhereinna said:


> Another picture of the Nude Patent So Kates I wore yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3799889


These heels look very cute - fit you so well. Do you get many comments/compliments from the other girls at work. I sure do in my Hot Chicks - lol.


----------



## mal

Thanks, Patsy. It's always a little more intense than I remember it…


----------



## loveydovey35

mal said:


> View attachment 3810238
> View attachment 3810236
> View attachment 3810234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Kate Booty in suede Pervenche.  Took advantage of a perfectly dry early fall day to pull out a pair of boots  for an early dinner and shopping! R13 Biker Boy distressed jeans, black SDJ- my go to, it seems.  Thanks for letting me share.




Those are gorgeous. Love the color. 
I saw the So Kate booties on the CL website today, how are they as far as comfort?


----------



## mal

loveydovey35 said:


> Those are gorgeous. Love the color.
> I saw the So Kate booties on the CL website today, how are they as far as comfort?



 I find them very comfortable – mine are 100 mm. Same size as So Kate pumps that I have.  I did quite a bit of walking in them yesterday


----------



## loveydovey35

mal said:


> I find them very comfortable – mine are 100 mm. Same size as So Kate pumps that I have.  I did quite a bit of walking in them yesterday



will keep that in mind, I didn't order a pair because I was concerned.


----------



## stilly

somewhereinna said:


> Another picture of the Nude Patent So Kates I wore yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3799889



Those look gorgeous on you *somewhereinna*!!!


----------



## stilly

loveydovey35 said:


> Wearing my Apostrophy in Nappa leather today, cannot describe how incredibly soft and comfortable these shoes are. For those of us that want to wear a classic pump with a little twist for work, these are great. Here are some mod pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804706



Love those on you *loveydovey*!!!


----------



## mal

loveydovey35 said:


> will keep that in mind, I didn't order a pair because I was concerned.


Get a pair! They'll be gone...


----------



## loveydovey35

stilly said:


> Love those on you *loveydovey*!!!



Thanks sweet Stilly


----------



## pinkladypinky

I'm wearing my Christian Louboutin Solasofia flats today. Please ignore my mosquito bites. Yes, I've been attacked. Hahaha.


----------



## LKBennettlover

Wow! they are soo cute!


----------



## loveydovey35

mal said:


> Get a pair! They'll be gone...



they are gone


----------



## mal

loveydovey35 said:


> they are gone



Nooooooooo!!  The black 120s? They're so gorgeous, I was drooling over them myself...


----------



## loveydovey35

mal said:


> Nooooooooo!!  The black 120s? They're so gorgeous, I was drooling over them myself...



yes  gone.... tearsssss


----------



## pinkladypinky

Wearing my very old but still in love with Madame Claude. And yes, ignore my mosquito bites.


----------



## Materielgrrl

cataclou 60mm  last week.  holding onto summer.


----------



## stilly

pinkladypinky said:


> Wearing my very old but still in love with Madame Claude. And yes, ignore my mosquito bites.
> View attachment 3817718
> View attachment 3817719



I love these! So cute on you!


----------



## KittieKelly

"Lou Lou dancing" suede sandals 140mm


----------



## Natasha210

Wearing the samotresse for the first time to wedding. Absolutely love these[emoji7]


----------



## KittieKelly

Nude Sequined 100mm


----------



## MBB Fan

Wow so gorgeous.


----------



## KittieKelly

MBB Fan said:


> Wow so gorgeous.


Thank you  and pretty comfortable too


----------



## stilly

Natasha210 said:


> Wearing the samotresse for the first time to wedding. Absolutely love these[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3822312
> View attachment 3822313



They look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## stilly

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3825299
> 
> 
> Nude Sequined 100mm



Those boots are amazing *Kittie*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Iriza 120's today


----------



## Natasha210

stilly said:


> They look gorgeous on you!!!


Thank you stilly. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Black Kid Iriza 120's today
> View attachment 3825677
> View attachment 3825678


Lovely, as always, Stilly. You are truly the heels master (or mistress - lol)


----------



## KittieKelly

stilly said:


> Those boots are amazing *Kittie*!!!


Thank you


----------



## Christina2

Natasha210 said:


> Wearing the samotresse for the first time to wedding. Absolutely love these[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3822312
> View attachment 3822313


Love the wings on the heels. So cute. Do they ever get in the way ? Do you know if they make any pointed toe pumps with wings ?


----------



## summerilla

pinkladypinky said:


> I'm wearing my Christian Louboutin Solasofia flats today. Please ignore my mosquito bites. Yes, I've been attacked. Hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3816769
> View attachment 3816770
> View attachment 3816771



How does sizing run in this style compared to other CL shoes you own? What size do you take in other shoes? I'm normally a 7 but I have 37 and 37.5 CL heels but both still feel a little tight after a decent amount of wear. Considering getting a 38 in these but concerned they might be too big. Thanks for your help!


----------



## drangelicaj80

summerilla said:


> How does sizing run in this style compared to other CL shoes you own? What size do you take in other shoes? I'm normally a 7 but I have 37 and 37.5 CL heels but both still feel a little tight after a decent amount of wear. Considering getting a 38 in these but concerned they might be too big. Thanks for your help!



Hi - I am not the original poster but I wear the same size as you (37 in non CL). In the Sola Sofia and Ballalla I wear a 37.5. For other reference I take a 38 in Pigalle Follies, 37.5 in Decoltish, 37 in simple pump 85 but 37.5 in simple pump 100 and new simple pump. Valentino rockstud slingback 100 i wear a 37.5. Valentino flats 37. Gucci flats and heels 37. For me 38 in Sola Sofia’s were too big and a 37 was too small. Hope that helps!


----------



## BelleMort

Paint-splatter python So Kates .


----------



## stilly

BelleMort said:


> Paint-splatter python So Kates .



Those look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## KittieKelly




----------



## summerilla

drangelicaj80 said:


> Hi - I am not the original poster but I wear the same size as you (37 in non CL). In the Sola Sofia and Ballalla I wear a 37.5. For other reference I take a 38 in Pigalle Follies, 37.5 in Decoltish, 37 in simple pump 85 but 37.5 in simple pump 100 and new simple pump. Valentino rockstud slingback 100 i wear a 37.5. Valentino flats 37. Gucci flats and heels 37. For me 38 in Sola Sofia’s were too big and a 37 was too small. Hope that helps!




Thank you! I went with the 37.5 and they fit perfect. I love them! I just ordered another pair in black and the ballalla in red. I wish the SolaSofia came in red.


----------



## BelleMort

stilly said:


> Those look gorgeous on you!!!


Thank you so much! So Kates are my favorite and I love your collection .


----------



## loveydovey35

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3838693


LOVE THESE BOOTS!


----------



## KittieKelly

loveydovey35 said:


> LOVE THESE BOOTS!


Thank you


----------



## BelleMort

Louboutin So Kate disco ball pumps


----------



## Christina2

BelleMort said:


> Louboutin So Kate disco ball pumps


one word - fabulous !


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

BelleMort said:


> Louboutin So Kate disco ball pumps


You wear them well! Whole outfit is beautiful.


----------



## BelleMort

Christina2 said:


> one word - fabulous !


 Thank you!!



BalenciagaKitte said:


> You wear them well! Whole outfit is beautiful.



Thanks so much!


----------



## loveydovey35

BelleMort said:


> Louboutin So Kate disco ball pumps


You look gorgeous! love that whole outfit


----------



## loveydovey35

Finally wearing my boots, way too hot here in south florida, its been raining non stop and its so humid. Excuse the pasty looking legs, I will wear hose next time or do a little tanner


----------



## TheAnaVega

loveydovey35 said:


> Finally wearing my boots, way too hot here in south florida, its been raining non stop and its so humid. Excuse the pasty looking legs, I will wear hose next time or do a little tanner



Stahp it! Your legs look great and your boots are so cute and sassy! I love the appearance of animal print against the the red soles on louis. I have yet to buy an animal print loub but I’ve always wanted to!


----------



## drangelicaj80

summerilla said:


> Thank you! I went with the 37.5 and they fit perfect. I love them! I just ordered another pair in black and the ballalla in red. I wish the SolaSofia came in red.


Not a problem! Glad my trial and error of trying to find the right size was helpful for you. I saw red suede SolaSofia's a while back but they are no longer available anywhere anymore (sad face).


----------



## loveydovey35

Wearing my CL Suzannas today, love these shoes. Just naughty enough to add a little interest to an otherwise boring outfit.


----------



## loveydovey35

TheAnaVega said:


> Stahp it! Your legs look great and your boots are so cute and sassy! I love the appearance of animal print against the the red soles on louis. I have yet to buy an animal print loub but I’ve always wanted to!



Thank you! there are some great options this season in the leopard print. I would like a pair of pumps next, the trick is finding something that I can wear all day without killing myself. aka NOT the So Kates! lol which is the shoe style I see all the time in the prints that I love, including the leopard.


----------



## cplover

loveydovey35 said:


> Decoltish in pink today, love these shoes, and want them in every color!


They look very pretty, bare legged, without hose.


----------



## cplover

loveydovey35 said:


> So Kates in nude


It looks pretty.


----------



## cplover

iloveburberry said:


> Wore my nude lady peeps to church yesterday.


Good


----------



## cplover

iloveburberry said:


> Wore my nude lady peeps to church yesterday.


Awesome!  What kind of church do you go too?


----------



## fashionheelschic

Wore my So Kates today with a striped pencil skirt.


----------



## mal

loveydovey35 said:


> Wearing my CL Suzannas today, love these shoes. Just naughty enough to add a little interest to an otherwise boring outfit.


Love love love!!!


----------



## hellyers

somewhereinna said:


> Wore my So Kates today with a striped pencil skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854198
> View attachment 3854199
> View attachment 3854200
> 
> 
> 
> somewhereinna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wore my So Kates today with a striped pencil skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854198
> View attachment 3854199
> View attachment 3854200
> 
> 
> 
> L
Click to expand...




mal said:


> Love love love!!!





somewhereinna said:


> Wore my So Kates today with a striped pencil skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854198
> View attachment 3854199
> View attachment 3854200





somewhereinna said:


> Wore my So Kates today with a striped pencil skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854198
> View attachment 3854199
> View attachment 3854200


Love  the lp


somewhereinna said:


> Wore my So Kates today with a striped pencil skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854198
> View attachment 3854199
> View attachment 3854200




Love the  look!
Looks like your wearing nylons as well which i love.
I'm one of the few ladies around here who loves wearing nylons the look of nylons worn with heels. 
Hope you post more.


----------



## Christina2

hellyers said:


> Love  the lp
> 
> 
> 
> Love the  look!
> Looks like your wearing nylons as well which i love.
> I'm one of the few ladies around here who loves wearing nylons the look of nylons worn with heels.
> Hope you post more.



I wear nylons with my Hot Chicks most everyday. Sometimes RHT (love the contrast at my heels) and sometimes full seamed (love the old fashioned nylons/stiletto heels look - came from watching my mother for so many years I guess). I think one of the best things about nylons is they help me get into heels that are just  tad too small. That way I never get the dreaded heel gap. To me heel gap ruins the whole look and makes walking about in 130mm+ heels all day very dangerous.


----------



## hellyers

Christina2 said:


> I wear nylons with my Hot Chicks most everyday. Sometimes RHT (love the contrast at my heels) and sometimes full seamed (love the old fashioned nylons/stiletto heels look - came from watching my mother for so many years I guess). I think one of the best things about nylons is they help me get into heels that are just  tad too small. That way I never get the dreaded heel gap. To me heel gap ruins the whole look and makes walking about in 130mm+ heels all day very dangerous.




I love RHT too. Now its getting  cold I'm in sheer nylons everyday for work and home. I hate having my legs bare over the winter months. Love to see some pics of you wearing those RHT nylons with some heels.


----------



## Flip88

BelleMort said:


> Paint-splatter python So Kates [emoji2].


Love these [emoji7]


----------



## cadillacclaire

I've ventured to work in my black nappa So Kates for the first time. I'm slowly getting used to them, and they're feeling less like a challenge and more just like shoes!


----------



## Sylv77

cadillacclaire said:


> I've ventured to work in my black nappa So Kates for the first time. I'm slowly getting used to them, and they're feeling less like a challenge and more just like shoes!



New shoes are always exciting , Would love to see a picture.


----------



## stilly

loveydovey35 said:


> Wearing my CL Suzannas today, love these shoes. Just naughty enough to add a little interest to an otherwise boring outfit.



Wow! Those look absolutely stunning on you *loveydovey*!!!!


----------



## stilly

somewhereinna said:


> Wore my So Kates today with a striped pencil skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854198
> View attachment 3854199
> View attachment 3854200



Love your So Kates with the pencil skirt!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Wore my Simple 85s in black kid leather today...


----------



## hellyers

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wore my Simple 85s in black kid leather today...
> 
> View attachment 3861895
> View attachment 3861896



Love the fine fishnets your wearing with them. Looks good!


----------



## gatorpooh

Hanging out at EPCOT in my Gondolita Spikes
 [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cadillacclaire

Feeling a bit saucy at work today in my Ditassimas!


----------



## mal

You all are looking fab!!


----------



## fashionheelschic

Wore my Very Prive 120s to work.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

somewhereinna said:


> Wore my Very Prive 120s to work.
> View attachment 3869576
> View attachment 3869577
> View attachment 3869578


So classy! You wear them well.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

cadillacclaire said:


> Feeling a bit saucy at work today in my Ditassimas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869002


Wow love a Louboutin T-strap! Very nice.


----------



## hellyers

somewhereinna said:


> Wore my Very Prive 120s to work.
> View attachment 3869576
> View attachment 3869577
> View attachment 3869578



Absolutely lovely!!
Big fan of sheer nylons and really love the color your wearing.


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

Wore my Nude Viva 85mm today forgot to take an action pic


----------



## LKBennettlover

somewhereinna said:


> Wore my Very Prive 120s to work.
> View attachment 3869576
> View attachment 3869577
> View attachment 3869578



Wow they are gorgeous, love the pictures 
Louise x


----------



## hellyers

Out having a coffee tonight!


----------



## Princessvalenti

hellyers said:


> Out having a coffee tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3874751


Stunning hellyers. Post more from the set if you have.


----------



## mIella

Being spied upon while having a cocktail in my So Kate Tissu Etincelle


----------



## hellyers

mIella said:


> Being spied upon while having a cocktail in my So Kate Tissu Etincelle
> 
> View attachment 3878347


I bet this wasn't the only person spying on you wearing that outfit!
Really love the the combo.


----------



## hellyers

Out to dinner last night!


----------



## mIella

hellyers said:


> Out to dinner last night!


Gorgeous *hellyers*!!


----------



## loveydovey35

my booties....love these.


----------



## CocoGlitter

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3821643
> 
> 
> "Lou Lou dancing" suede sandals 140mm



Is it hard to walk in these?


----------



## KittieKelly

CocoGlitter said:


> Is it hard to walk in these?



Yes I have trouble. It's the platform that makes it harder to walk in for me. On a good note they were comfortable


----------



## tolliv

Well...a few days ago. Belle 100


----------



## stilly

mIella said:


> Being spied upon while having a cocktail in my So Kate Tissu Etincelle
> 
> View attachment 3878347



So beautiful *mlella*!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

I love these shoes! Just Picks


----------



## fashionheelschic

Breaking in a new pair of So Kates.


----------



## cadillacclaire

So Kate in Malachite!


----------



## fashionheelschic

My CL Pigalle Follies 100 were my work shoes today.


----------



## loveydovey35

Decoltish in hot pink, love this style, incredibly comfortable, nice heel and great pointy toe box. Can wear them all day with no problem, ever!


----------



## loveydovey35

tigertrixie said:


> View attachment 3891241
> View attachment 3891242
> 
> 
> I love these shoes! Just Picks


Gorgeous!!! love those! Super hot and gorgeous


----------



## PatsyCline

loveydovey35 said:


> Decoltish in hot pink, love this style, incredibly comfortable, nice heel and great pointy toe box. Can wear them all day with no problem, ever!


If you're that comfortable, it's definitely time to go to a higher heel.


----------



## loveydovey35

PatsyCline said:


> If you're that comfortable, it's definitely time to go to a higher heel.



I cant seem to handle the height on the So Kate, so afraid I look like a stork. If there is a slight platform I am ok, but without it I feel so awkward


----------



## luvlux64

My 3 year old Belle 100 booties


----------



## Luv n bags

I forgot the name of these booties, but they are my absolute favorite!


----------



## Christina2

PatsyCline said:


> If you're that comfortable, it's definitely time to go to a higher heel.


You are so right Patsy. It's like our right of passing each time we go to a higher heel. I remember long ago when I thought 100 mm was a high heel. Then, when I graduated to 120 mm I literally felt like I was on top of the world. Now that I have been wearing 130 mm Hot Chicks daily I think I am ready to move up again ! These transitions are some of the happiest times of my life because I feel I am gaining more and more confidence and (of course) height - which is literally changing my look on the world and my life. I'm so happy and lucky that someone invented the high heel shoe. What a life changer it has been for me !!


----------



## Christina2

loveydovey35 said:


> I cant seem to handle the height on the So Kate, so afraid I look like a stork. If there is a slight platform I am ok, but without it I feel so awkward



All it takes is practice. It's like playing an instrument. You struggle at first but if you stay with it you can make some truly beautiful music together.


----------



## PatsyCline

Christina2 said:


> You are so right Patsy. It's like our right of passing each time we go to a higher heel. I remember long ago when I thought 100 mm was a high heel. Then, when I graduated to 120 mm I literally felt like I was on top of the world. Now that I have been wearing 130 mm Hot Chicks daily I think I am ready to move up again ! These transitions are some of the happiest times of my life because I feel I am gaining more and more confidence and (of course) height - which is literally changing my look on the world and my life. I'm so happy and lucky that someone invented the high heel shoe. What a life changer it has been for me !!


The best part for me, is how involved my DH is, in picking my outfits and heels.  I love the fact he cares enough to check (and give his opinion), on what I wear.

I know some people would think he's being controlling, but I like the fact he cares what I wear.


----------



## tolliv

Adox


----------



## cadillacclaire

So Kate in Blush No.1
Still a bit too dark for my pasty legs lol! Did they ever make SK in Poudre?


----------



## fashionheelschic

cadillacclaire said:


> So Kate in Blush No.1
> Still a bit too dark for my pasty legs lol! Did they ever make SK in Poudre?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3907651


Love, Love, Love! So Kates are currently my favorite CLs.


----------



## fashionheelschic

I wore my black kid New Very Prive 120s today.


----------



## Christina2

cadillacclaire said:


> So Kate in Blush No.1
> Still a bit too dark for my pasty legs lol! Did they ever make SK in Poudre?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3907651



Absolutely gorgeous !! You wear the classic pointed toe spike heel pump so well . Have you ever tried the Hot Chicks. I think they would look great on you !


----------



## Christina2

PatsyCline said:


> The best part for me, is how involved my DH is, in picking my outfits and heels.  I love the fact he cares enough to check (and give his opinion), on what I wear.
> 
> I know some people would think he's being controlling, but I like the fact he cares what I wear.



I think having your man suggest and appreciate your heels and outfits is wonderful. Shows he cares and only makes your relationship that much closer. If your man is anything like mine he is always wanting you to wear the highest heels and most flattering outfits at all times.... and that fits my personality perfectly. If I don't say it enough - Thank you dear b/f.


----------



## PatsyCline

Christina2 said:


> I think having your man suggest and appreciate your heels and outfits is wonderful. Shows he cares and only makes your relationship that much closer. If your man is anything like mine he is always wanting you to wear the highest heels and most flattering outfits at all times.... and that fits my personality perfectly. If I don't say it enough - Thank you dear b/f.


You are absolutely correct.  Even when he doesn't like an outfit I've picked, it shows he takes the time to state his opinion.  I've changed outfits multiple times if he objects to the combination, just to make sure he likes the complete outfit.

He likes classic lines, and high heels.  Anything under 120mm is too low for him.


----------



## LKBennettlover

cadillacclaire said:


> So Kate in Blush No.1
> Still a bit too dark for my pasty legs lol! Did they ever make SK in Poudre?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3907651



wow, they look gorgeous on you!!


----------



## LKBennettlover

somewhereinna said:


> I wore my black kid New Very Prive 120s today.
> 
> View attachment 3907970



I love those on you hun, they look so good with that skirt


----------



## tolliv

I forgot the name of these cuties


----------



## tolliv

Side view


----------



## fashionheelschic

I think that style is called the Moulamax.


----------



## tolliv

somewhereinna said:


> I think that style is called the Moulamax.


That’s right! Thank you


----------



## Loubilulli

Dorissima 12


----------



## Loubilulli

Dorissima*


----------



## fashionheelschic

JA1 said:


> Ready to go out for lunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910661
> View attachment 3910662


Ohhhhh! Love your outfit!


----------



## _sunshine_

tolliv said:


> Side view



Love those boots AND those jeans!!!


----------



## tolliv

_sunshine_ said:


> Love those boots AND those jeans!!!


Thank you


----------



## Christina2

Loubilulli said:


> Dorissima 12



Nice angle for a photo and very pretty heels !


----------



## pinkladypinky

summerilla said:


> How does sizing run in this style compared to other CL shoes you own? What size do you take in other shoes? I'm normally a 7 but I have 37 and 37.5 CL heels but both still feel a little tight after a decent amount of wear. Considering getting a 38 in these but concerned they might be too big. Thanks for your help!


I am so sorry for the late reply. Well the flats do run smaller. I have a size 35 but I shouldve bought 35.5 but its too late to return them so I was stuck with them. I think going up a half size of your normal wear will be the best option.


----------



## pinkladypinky

Wearing my booties today.


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Perfect for this Snowy day


----------



## fashionheelschic

Todays outfit included Black Kid CL So Kate 120s



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## pinkladypinky

Wore these babies today. So in love with them!


----------



## tolliv

Miss Tennis (I think hats the name).


----------



## tolliv

Excuse the typo above!


----------



## pinkladypinky

Happy New Years! I wore these beauties last night.


----------



## PatsyCline

You must have been the belle of the ball!


----------



## fashionheelschic

Wore my CL So Kate 120 heels today.


----------



## Christina2

somewhereinna said:


> Wore my CL So Kate 120 heels today.
> 
> View attachment 3922616



Lovely - you certainly have the legs for heels and the nylons are a nice touch.


----------



## RealHouseWife1

Lady Peeps (I believe these are called the Bollywood).


----------



## PatsyCline

Absolutely stunning, I'm not sure, but I may have a pair of those also.


----------



## Loubilulli

Fifi ❤️


----------



## Princessvalenti

So kates or old pigalles i forget which ones i bought i threw away the boxes! Can anyone tell me?


----------



## fashionheelschic

Looks like Pigalle to me. Do you have any better pictures of the heel?


----------



## Princessvalenti

somewhereinna said:


> Looks like Pigalle to me. Do you have any better pictures of the heel?


----------



## fashionheelschic

Yes that is the Pigalle with the 120mm heel height.


----------



## Loubilulli

Princessvalenti said:


> So kates or old pigalles i forget which ones i bought i threw away the boxes! Can anyone tell me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT Pigalle





Princessvalenti said:


> View attachment 3929620
> View attachment 3929621


pigalle 12 mm


----------



## uhpharm01

RealHouseWife1 said:


> View attachment 3923779
> 
> 
> Lady Peeps (I believe these are called the Bollywood).


Beautiful shoes!


----------



## cadillacclaire

Classic Pigalles in Rouge Noir


----------



## fashionheelschic

cadillacclaire said:


> Classic Pigalles in Rouge Noir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931380


Gorgeous!


----------



## PatsyCline

Love the colour.


----------



## Strep2031

cadillacclaire said:


> Classic Pigalles in Rouge Noir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931380


Love these!!!


----------



## loveloubis

cadillacclaire said:


> Classic Pigalles in Rouge Noir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931380


love that classic color!


----------



## Princessvalenti




----------



## kristine Basco

pinkladypinky said:


> I'm wearing my Christian Louboutin Solasofia flats today. Please ignore my mosquito bites. Yes, I've been attacked. Hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3816769
> View attachment 3816770
> View attachment 3816771



Beautiful shoes! What shade is this? I’m thinking of getting these shoes maybe in N1 or N2. How do you find these shoes? Do they hold up well and do the toe tips ruin fast?


----------



## stilly

cadillacclaire said:


> Classic Pigalles in Rouge Noir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931380



Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Natasha210

Lunch outing today wearing my new simples. Picked up my cabata tote today as well..in love! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mal

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3911527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for this Snowy day


Love these!


----------



## fashionheelschic

Wearing my CL Declic 120s today!


----------



## stilly

Princessvalenti said:


> View attachment 3932318



What style is this *Princess*?
Declics maybe in python?


----------



## stilly

somewhereinna said:


> Wearing my CL Declic 120s today!
> 
> View attachment 3944008
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944009
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944010



I love your Black Kid Declics *somewhereinna*! They're a timeless classic!
I have these with the 140mm heel. I need to dig them out and wear them soon!


----------



## stilly

cadillacclaire said:


> Classic Pigalles in Rouge Noir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931380



Those are so gorgeous with jeans *cadillacclaire*! Love them!


----------



## fashionheelschic

stilly said:


> I love your Black Kid Declics *somewhereinna*! They're a timeless classic!
> I have these with the 140mm heel. I need to dig them out and wear them soon!


Thanks Stilly! I wish I had a beautiful collection like yours!


----------



## glitterburrito

Wanted to wear my new Apostrophy's to brunch today, but it was raining. All good- they need to be treated/protected first. So they're getting worn around the apartment while to break them in a little )


----------



## glitterburrito

pinkladypinky said:


> View attachment 3915818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore these babies today. So in love with them!


obsessed, @pinkladypinky !


----------



## Fashion412

glitterburrito said:


> Wanted to wear my new Apostrophy's to brunch today, but it was raining. All good- they need to be treated/protected first. So they're getting worn around the apartment while to break them in a little )
> View attachment 3949583



What color is the leather? They’re gorg!


----------



## glitterburrito

Fashion412 said:


> What color is the leather? They’re gorg!


thank you! they're just the original nappa nude  the filter i added does make them look a _touch_ tanner than irl, but here's them in box


----------



## Fashion412

glitterburrito said:


> thank you! they're just the original nappa nude  the filter i added does make them look a _touch_ tanner than irl, but here's them in box
> View attachment 3949658



Gorg! May need to pick up a pair!


----------



## cadillacclaire

Pigalle Follies in Rosa suede.


----------



## PurseACold

cadillacclaire said:


> Pigalle Follies in Rosa suede.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950418



That shade is beautiful!


----------



## loveydovey35

Wearing my Adox boots, super comfortable...


----------



## fashionheelschic

Wore my Pigalle Follies 100 in Nude 1 yesterday.


----------



## loveydovey35

Wearing my Suzanna heels in black leather today, needed a little pick me up and these shoes always do it for me!


----------



## stilly

cadillacclaire said:


> Pigalle Follies in Rosa suede.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950418



Love those *cadillacclaire*!!!


----------



## stilly

loveydovey35 said:


> Wearing my Suzanna heels in black leather today, needed a little pick me up and these shoes always do it for me!



Such a gorgeous look* loveydovey*!
I love your red lace dress and Suzannas!!!


----------



## rooneygirl420

loveydovey35 said:


> Wearing my Suzanna heels in black leather today, needed a little pick me up and these shoes always do it for me!



I’ve been eyeing the Suzanna online lately; your post has just made me want a pair even more!


----------



## loveloubis

loveydovey35 said:


> Wearing my Suzanna heels in black leather today, needed a little pick me up and these shoes always do it for me!



love the suzanna style so much, also picked up choca's too.


----------



## mal

loveydovey35 said:


> Wearing my Suzanna heels in black leather today, needed a little pick me up and these shoes always do it for me!


I REALLY love these! So hot


----------



## gatorpooh

Wearing my new So Kate Loubitag for date night


----------



## loveydovey35

gatorpooh said:


> Wearing my new So Kate Loubitag for date night
> View attachment 3956534



Beautiful!


----------



## loveydovey35

loveloubis said:


> love the suzanna style so much, also picked up choca's too.



Those are beautiful!


----------



## loveydovey35

stilly said:


> Such a gorgeous look* loveydovey*!
> I love your red lace dress and Suzannas!!!



Thank you! so sweet.


----------



## loveydovey35

rooneygirl420 said:


> I’ve been eyeing the Suzanna online lately; your post has just made me want a pair even more!



I saw them at Bergdofs and at the CL boutique, get them while they still have them, you wont regret it, they are nice to walk in, and surprisingly comfortable to walk in.


----------



## madisoncouture

Black Suede Ostrisling 120mm for drinks and dancing.


----------



## loveydovey35

madisoncouture said:


> Black Suede Ostrisling 120mm for drinks and dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959142



Beautiful!!!


----------



## madisoncouture

loveydovey35 said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Christina2

madisoncouture said:


> Black Suede Ostrisling 120mm for drinks and dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959142


The perfect heels with the perfect dress. You must have had a wonderful time. Congratulations


----------



## cadillacclaire

Pigalle Follies in Leopard Degradé. Wish I could find the white ones too!


----------



## deetee

Rainy day here. Feticha (?) boots


----------



## mal

loveydovey35 said:


> I saw them at Bergdofs and at the CL boutique, get them while they still have them, you wont regret it, they are nice to walk in, and surprisingly comfortable to walk in.


Nordstrom too!


----------



## mal

cadillacclaire said:


> Pigalle Follies in Leopard Degradé. Wish I could find the white ones too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960336


It might be worth calling some Saks stores...


----------



## BelleMort

loveydovey35 said:


> Wearing my Suzanna heels in black leather today, needed a little pick me up and these shoes always do it for me!



Love these!


----------



## fashionheelschic

CL Pigalle 120s in black kid.


----------



## Materielgrrl

I bought a pair of these for my sister in blue patent and really liked them - for me.  Theses are another practical pair for the office.  Decollete 554 70mm in black kid sitting on display by the door at Saks Off 5th on Thursday in my size deeply discounted, calling my name this time.  I'v since removed all of the white tags on the sole..lol


----------



## cadillacclaire

Iriza in Merlot


----------



## loveydovey35

Its a little warm to be wearing my new Fifi Botta to work today here in South Florida, but life is short and I am not going to wait until November to wear them for the first time, so wearing them today, loving them so much, such a classic style, glad I got these in the suede vs the leather.


----------



## mal

LOVE!^^^


----------



## cadillacclaire

Devalavi 120. Oldie but a goodie!


----------



## fashionheelschic

So Kate 120s today.


----------



## fashionheelschic

Pigalle Follies 100s on Monday.


----------



## MissNataliie

Not the best photo but I had to tell you guys what just happened! I’m at home in pajamas, breaking in my patent leather Pigalle Follies 100 with a fresh sheet mask on, just completely relaxing and enjoying the day. I was taking photos of my new heels (this was the last one I took) and to my surprise the delivery guy knocked on the door. Without thinking I opened the door and I think I terrified the poor man! Pajamas, 4 inch heels, and a sheet mask covering my entire face. He probably thought I was a crazy.


----------



## ScottyGal

So Kate 120


----------



## Nubcake

Not from today but I wore my Pigalle 120s in a photoshoot and the pics just came back


----------



## fashionheelschic

Nubcake said:


> Not from today but I wore my Pigalle 120s in a photoshoot and the pics just came back


Ohhh I love it!


----------



## HeartCL

wore my Summerissima 140's today


----------



## loveydovey35

MissNataliie said:


> View attachment 3995088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best photo but I had to tell you guys what just happened! I’m at home in pajamas, breaking in my patent leather Pigalle Follies 100 with a fresh sheet mask on, just completely relaxing and enjoying the day. I was taking photos of my new heels (this was the last one I took) and to my surprise the delivery guy knocked on the door. Without thinking I opened the door and I think I terrified the poor man! Pajamas, 4 inch heels, and a sheet mask covering my entire face. He probably thought I was a crazy.




I love it!!!


----------



## loveydovey35

Nubcake said:


> Not from today but I wore my Pigalle 120s in a photoshoot and the pics just came back




Beautiful picture!  A true model!


----------



## loveydovey35

Pigalle Plato 120, love these heels!


----------



## cadillacclaire

Zermadame in burgundy ostrich leg


----------



## PurseACold

cadillacclaire said:


> Zermadame in burgundy ostrich leg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4003237


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Christina2

loveydovey35 said:


> Pigalle Plato 120, love these heels!



We can all see why you love them so much - you wear them so well. You really should try to find the Plato 140's for a little extra height -  I just know you would love them too


----------



## loveydovey35

Christina2 said:


> We can all see why you love them so much - you wear them so well. You really should try to find the Plato 140's for a little extra height -  I just know you would love them too



I am def going to start looking. Can you tell me if this is a discontinued style? I checked all of my usual websites, Begdofs, Neimans, Saks, Nordstroms, the CL boutique, but nothing... bummer


----------



## loveydovey35

cadillacclaire said:


> Zermadame in burgundy ostrich leg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4003237



Stunning! would love to see a picture of all of the shoe, please!


----------



## mal

loveydovey35 said:


> I am def going to start looking. Can you tell me if this is a discontinued style? I checked all of my usual websites, Begdofs, Neimans, Saks, Nordstroms, the CL boutique, but nothing... bummer


 I don't think it has been available in some years. The ones you have are absolutely perfect on you! Love them


----------



## Nubcake

somewhereinna said:


> Ohhh I love it!


Thank you! I love them too and wish they (and my other 120s) got more wear 



loveydovey35 said:


> Beautiful picture!  A true model!


The photographer did a fantastic job  Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Natasha210

wore the halte pump for dinner


----------



## Luv n bags

cadillacclaire said:


> Zermadame in burgundy ostrich leg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4003237



These are hot!!


----------



## Christina2

Natasha210 said:


> wore the halte pump for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4010131



Those heels are so cute. I haven't seen them before. How high is the heel ?


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina2 said:


> Those heels are so cute. I haven't seen them before. How high is the heel ?



The Halte comes in 100mm and 120mm heel heights. HTH


----------



## Materielgrrl

Who Runs to work, hopefully one last time with the winter holdover!


----------



## stilly

Natasha210 said:


> wore the halte pump for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4010131



Love your Haltes! They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Natasha210

Christina2 said:


> Those heels are so cute. I haven't seen them before. How high is the heel ?


hi Christina2 thank you! they are an older style. I have the 100 heel height!


----------



## Natasha210

stilly said:


> Love your Haltes! They look gorgeous on you!


aww thank you stilly! I learn from the best [emoji12]


----------



## cadillacclaire

After heels all week long, taking a break with Sakouette Maroc


----------



## Natasha210

out for dinner. culturella and cabata tote! [emoji16]


----------



## Christina2

Natasha210 said:


> out for dinner. culturella and cabata tote! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013386



Thank you so much for posting. I love these flashbacks to earlier CL's. How high are these dear ?


----------



## candyapples88

So Kate in rose gold with Miss Lady Dior


----------



## Dany_37

Nude So Kate’s to church today


----------



## Christina2

candyapples88 said:


> So Kate in rose gold with Miss Lady Dior
> 
> View attachment 4014159


they seem to fit you perfect. how do they feel after standing/walking for awhile ?... mine wear always a bit pinchy on my toes - especially my pinky toe


----------



## Natasha210

Christina2 said:


> Thank you so much for posting. I love these flashbacks to earlier CL's. How high are these dear ?


hey these are 100mm.


----------



## candyapples88

Christina2 said:


> they seem to fit you perfect. how do they feel after standing/walking for awhile ?... mine wear always a bit pinchy on my toes - especially my pinky toe



I lasted 5 hrs before I was dying and walking funny [emoji23]


----------



## Natasha210

Today's work shoe - Bip Bip


----------



## fashionheelschic

I wore black So Kate 120s yesterday and as the weather was quite nice I took a few pictures outside.


----------



## cadillacclaire

So Kate in Electro Glossy! I’ve been hunting them for a while, and finally found them but in a size too large. Thanks to Tiffcake for all the great fitting advice!!


----------



## rdgldy

old school Padrino booties


----------



## rooneygirl420

cadillacclaire said:


> So Kate in Electro Glossy! I’ve been hunting them for a while, and finally found them but in a size too large. Thanks to Tiffcake for all the great fitting advice!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017679



That color is gorgeous!


----------



## rooneygirl420

Natasha210 said:


> Today's work shoe - Bip Bip
> View attachment 4016214
> View attachment 4016215



I haven’t seen many CL sneakers that I like, but I love these! That pink is such a nice color


----------



## mal

Natasha210 said:


> out for dinner. culturella and cabata tote! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013386


Stunning!


----------



## CrvEgrl123

New choca 55mm for pre Easter family festivities.


----------



## mal

Out for Easter. Cold, but didn't feel like wearing dark shoes! Leopard/Latte PF 100


----------



## Natasha210

birthday celebrations!! 
mum and I wearing patent leopard new very prive and rocket
then as celebrations continue wearing elastogram!


----------



## stilly

cadillacclaire said:


> So Kate in Electro Glossy! I’ve been hunting them for a while, and finally found them but in a size too large. Thanks to Tiffcake for all the great fitting advice!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017679



Love those! Gorgeous!


----------



## candyapples88

LOOOOVE these Crossfliketas [emoji173]️


----------



## MBB Fan

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Two years old and these heels were comfortable from Day 1. My normal size is 8.5 and these are size 10. A full review on these are coming soon!
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## Yes!Please!

Natasha210 said:


> birthday celebrations!!
> mum and I wearing patent leopard new very prive and rocket
> then as celebrations continue wearing elastogram!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026866
> View attachment 4026867


You ladies look fabulous!


----------



## Strep2031

Leo the Lion said:


> Two years old and these heels were comfortable from Day 1. My normal size is 8.5 and these are size 10. A full review on these are coming soon!
> 
> Looking foward to your review.


----------



## racquel

madisoncouture said:


> Black Suede Ostrisling 120mm for drinks and dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959142



OMG, they made them in black-suede..!!  Great outfit, plus the p'hose

LOVE the short-toe, plus low-cut toe cleavage.

I have them in black-kid, however they don't get worn.  I'm simply not into slingback, I prefer the security of fully enclosed shoe (e.g. pump)


----------



## melblvoe

Pyraclou 60 for Brunch earlier today


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Wearing my new Louboutin Ballalla flats for the first time today! Finally the weather is warming up.


----------



## rooneygirl420

melblvoe said:


> View attachment 4032069
> 
> Pyraclou 60 for Brunch earlier today



Those look so great on you!


----------



## melblvoe

rooneygirl420 said:


> Those look so great on you!


Thank you!  love that the colour goes with everything with my spring/summer wardrobe


----------



## ruglover

Pigalle follies 100 today in the office.


----------



## MBB Fan

Wow. I hope you received lots of compliments.


----------



## tolliv

Today I wore the Adox Boots.  They have broken in quite nicely.


----------



## cadillacclaire

My second pair of Zermadame ostrich booties!


----------



## dianalondontv

CL So Kate 120mm for me yesterday evening whilst waiting for friends to arrive...


----------



## stilly

dianalondontv said:


> CL So Kate 120mm for me yesterday evening whilst waiting for friends to arrive...



Love the stockings and the So Kates!
Gorgeous!


----------



## tolliv

My Belle’s today


----------



## cadillacclaire

Silver So Pretty for work today. A bit fancy for the office, but they needed to get out of the house!


----------



## fashionheelschic

cadillacclaire said:


> Silver So Pretty for work today. A bit fancy for the office, but they needed to get out of the house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071160


I know what you mean. I have several shoes that are borderline too fancy for the office but I wear them anyway as they just need to be seen and worn.


----------



## cadillacclaire

Pigalle Follies in Cerise Caviar. Such a fun print!


----------



## Cheshirepoet

cadillacclaire said:


> Pigalle Follies in Cerise Caviar. Such a fun print!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072331


Absolutely love this print; just managed to snag myself a pair from Tradesy this week ! They look fantastic on you .


----------



## Christina2

cadillacclaire said:


> Silver So Pretty for work today. A bit fancy for the office, but they needed to get out of the house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071160


What a gorgeous design. I wouldn't worry that they are too fancy for the office - not as long as you love how they look. That's what's important, isn't it ? BTW are they so kates or pigalle follies ? Sometimes it's hard to tell the difference.


----------



## Christina2

cadillacclaire said:


> Pigalle Follies in Cerise Caviar. Such a fun print!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072331



Oh my. What's a lovely print for spring and summer. I'm always confused. Do Pigalle Follies come in different heels heights? How high are these ?


----------



## cadillacclaire

Christina2 said:


> Oh my. What's a lovely print for spring and summer. I'm always confused. Do Pigalle Follies come in different heels heights? How high are these ?


The So Pretty is just a dressed up version of So Kate.
Pigalle Follies do (or did) come in both 120 and 100, but the 120's are pretty uncommon. The cherry version here is 100.


----------



## stilly

cadillacclaire said:


> Pigalle Follies in Cerise Caviar. Such a fun print!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072331



Those are so cute in the floral print!


----------



## cadillacclaire

New to me Lucifer Bow 120 in denim!


----------



## luvlux64

My Sexystrapi 120 Jazz calf


----------



## Christina2

cadillacclaire said:


> New to me Lucifer Bow 120 in denim!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084936



Oh my. Those are almost too gorgeous for words ! and what a delightful look with jeans - just perfect. Congrats on finding them in denim. I especially love all those shiny little spikes. They look so "delightfully dangerous". Tell me girl - do they ever get caught on things or poke you when you don't expect it ? Also I was wondering how they might look in 135mm. What do you think ?


----------



## Christina2

luvlux64 said:


> My Sexystrapi 120 Jazz calf
> View attachment 4085085
> View attachment 4085086



Stunning from the back and another perfect heel to be offered in 135mm, don't you think dear ?
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 t you think dear ?


----------



## luvlux64

Christina2 said:


> Stunning from the back and another perfect heel to be offered in 135mm, don't you think dear ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t you think dear ?


Thanks  ... I think this 120mm is my cut off heel height   ...


----------



## cadillacclaire

Christina2 said:


> Oh my. Those are almost too gorgeous for words ! and what a delightful look with jeans - just perfect. Congrats on finding them in denim. I especially love all those shiny little spikes. They look so "delightfully dangerous". Tell me girl - do they ever get caught on things or poke you when you don't expect it ? Also I was wondering how they might look in 135mm. What do you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085183


I don't know that I'm really on board with my pics being altered. It's kinda creepy.


----------



## Christina2

cadillacclaire said:


> I don't know that I'm really on board with my pics being altered. It's kinda creepy.



Sorry if I offended you. I just thought you might like to see what a higher heel would look like.


----------



## stilly

cadillacclaire said:


> New to me Lucifer Bow 120 in denim!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084936



Love your Lucifer Bows *cadillacclaire*! One of my favorite styles!


----------



## mellowmood

cadillacclaire said:


> New to me Lucifer Bow 120 in denim!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084936


perfection and look so beautiful on your feet


----------



## Jasmine Carter

Currently rocking round the house in my new lady peeps - they need breaking in. Ouch is an understatement but honestly, they are making me feel empowered walking around in them ha!


----------



## Christina2

Jasmine Carter said:


> Currently rocking round the house in my new lady peeps - they need breaking in. Ouch is an understatement but honestly, they are making me feel empowered walking around in them ha!



I know the feeling. Hang in there girl. The results are worth the pain !!


----------



## loveydovey35

Happy Monday!


----------



## PatsyCline

Jasmine Carter said:


> Currently rocking round the house in my new lady peeps - they need breaking in. Ouch is an understatement but honestly, they are making me feel empowered walking around in them ha!



Just remember, the higher the heel, the closer to God! [emoji6]


----------



## loveydovey35

Love the bows on these shoes


----------



## Christina2

loveydovey35 said:


> Love the bows on these shoes



LOVE the cute little bows. Are they flats or heels. I can't tell from the photo.


----------



## Christina2

Christina2 said:


> LOVE the cute little bows. Are they flats or heels. I can't tell from the photo.



Wearing my new Pigalle Follie 120s today. Feel a little short after wearing Hot Chicks for so long but I do so love the toe cleavage. Getting lots of compliments too. Some good and some haters (try to ignore the haters - of course).


----------



## MBB Fan

So gorgeous! Why should anybody be a hater about your shoes??? I think we woiul all be glad if you could post more pictures, for example some in your 130mm to compare!


----------



## florcom

Christina2 said:


> Wearing my new Pigalle Follie 120s today. Feel a little short after wearing Hot Chicks for so long but I do so love the toe cleavage. Getting lots of compliments too. Some good and some haters (try to ignore the haters - of course).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097906


They look great on you and the toe cleavage is incredible. What could somebody possibly not like about these enough to say something mean to you about. They look a bit tight on your toes , how do your Hot Chicks fit compared to these? Have you posted pictures of you wearing your Hot Chicks?


----------



## tolliv

Ok this was yesterday [emoji6]


----------



## loveydovey35

Christina2 said:


> LOVE the cute little bows. Are they flats or heels. I can't tell from the photo.



Heels, super soft and cute.


----------



## Christina2

MBB Fan said:


> So gorgeous! Why should anybody be a hater about your shoes??? I think we woiul all be glad if you could post more pictures, for example some in your 130mm to compare!



Thank you for the nice compliments . I think the hater girls are the ones who say things like "how can you stand behind the counter all day in those heels ?" and " Why do you need to wear such high heels everyday?" I think these girls are just being mean. I don't know why they care so much what I wear ?


----------



## Christina2

loveydovey35 said:


> Heels, super soft and cute.



Yes they are very cute. I love really girly little extras like bows, lace, ribbons, sharp silver and gold spikes etc. Make me feel so feminine. How high are the heels dear ?


----------



## Christina2

florcom said:


> They look great on you and the toe cleavage is incredible. What could somebody possibly not like about these enough to say something mean to you about. They look a bit tight on your toes , how do your Hot Chicks fit compared to these? Have you posted pictures of you wearing your Hot Chicks?



I don't know why girls make comments like that " oh my, your toes must be like killing you or don't those heels hurt ? " I think we all know that beauty is pain and I really don't understand why they think they need to make comments like that. All they do is hurt my feelings.


----------



## florcom

Christina2 said:


> I don't know why girls make comments like that " oh my, your toes must be like killing you or don't those heels hurt ? " I think we all know that beauty is pain and I really don't understand why they think they need to make comments like that. All they do is hurt my feelings.


I think most of the women who makes those type of comments are jealous that they can't wear high heels daily. My wife worked at a jewelry store and always wore the highest heels of all of the girls there (back in the 90's 4 inches was high) and she heard all those same comments like "your feet must be killing you" , "how can you stand all day", "why do you wear such high heels everyday", oh and the lectures " don't you know how bad they are for your feet and back" . I always encouraged and told her how nice and sexy they made her legs looked and I am sure your boyfriend does also. Would like to see pictures of you in some of your 130mm Hot Chick's soon.


----------



## loveydovey35

Christina2 said:


> Yes they are very cute. I love really girly little extras like bows, lace, ribbons, sharp silver and gold spikes etc. Make me feel so feminine. How high are the heels dear ?



Hello lovely, they are not very high, 4"  perfect for work. I know, I know, those are like flats for you, lol  and I mean that as a compliment, I am just trying to check my inner diva at work


----------



## Christina2

loveydovey35 said:


> Hello lovely, they are not very high, 4"  perfect for work. I know, I know, those are like flats for you, lol  and I mean that as a compliment, I am just trying to check my inner diva at work



Oh my. I would never consider 4" heels just like flats dear. To me every girl has her favorite height and she should rock them whenever she can. I just know that for me 130mm and above makes me feel more sexy - confident - sophisticated.. I do so enjoy seeing other girls in whatever heels they enjoy wearing.


----------



## loveydovey35

Christina2 said:


> Oh my. I would never consider 4" heels just like flats dear. To me every girl has her favorite height and she should rock them whenever she can. I just know that for me 130mm and above makes me feel more sexy - confident - sophisticated.. I do so enjoy seeing other girls in whatever heels they enjoy wearing.



Was totally teasing you, I hope I didn't offend 
Thank you for your great feedback, I do wish I could do 120mm and higher, but I feel like I cannot walk in them without a little platform


----------



## Christina2

loveydovey35 said:


> Was totallyI teasing you, I hope I didn't offend
> Thank you for your great feedback, I do wish I could do 120mm and higher, but I feel like I cannot walk in them without a little platform



I think it's only because you need a little more practice in 120mm + heels dear. It really isn't so difficult. Just takes a little commitment and believe me the results and constant compliments are so worth it. Every time I feel a little down I just look at my Hot Chicks and I fell like I'm back on top of the world - really !


----------



## loveydovey35

Christina2 said:


> I think it's only because you need a little more practice in 120mm + heels dear. It really isn't so difficult. Just takes a little commitment and believe me the results and constant compliments are so worth it. Every time I feel a little down I just look at my Hot Chicks and I fell like I'm back on top of the world - really !



I am going to try!  see how I do


----------



## rooneygirl420

I wore my rose gold Choca 100mm to see a movie the other night. Please excuse the mess!


----------



## fashionheelschic

tolliv said:


> Ok this was yesterday [emoji6]
> View attachment 4098215
> View attachment 4098216


Love your outfit!


----------



## kvjohns614

tolliv said:


> Ok this was yesterday [emoji6]
> View attachment 4098215
> View attachment 4098216



Your outfit is stunning


----------



## kvjohns614

rooneygirl420 said:


> I wore my rose gold Choca 100mm to see a movie the other night. Please excuse the mess!
> 
> View attachment 4107610


Love this!


----------



## tolliv

kvjohns614 said:


> Your outfit is stunning



Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharon100

Christina2 said:


> Wearing my new Pigalle Follie 120s today. Feel a little short after wearing Hot Chicks for so long but I do so love the toe cleavage. Getting lots of compliments too. Some good and some haters (try to ignore the haters - of course).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097906


Personally I think they look lovely and the toe cleavage is fine , I know what you mean you feel a little short lol you do get used to a serten heel height. ☺


----------



## Christina2

sharon100 said:


> Personally I think they look lovely and the toe cleavage is fine , I know what you mean you feel a little short lol you do get used to a serten heel height. ☺



Yes. I really could not wait to get back in my Hot Chicks. Now all is right with the world. What are your favorite heel heights dear ?


----------



## sharon100

Christina2 said:


> Yes. I really could not wait to get back in my Hot Chicks. Now all is right with the world. What are your favorite heel heights dear ?


Hi Christina btw I love your shoe collection,  my favourite heel height is 5 inch  for a non platform style for looks and wearability.
Many years ago I loved wearing higher heels than that but non designer makes like the plain court / pump style shoes but sadly these days it's a little less  due to feet problems  " bunions ect "


----------



## natalia0128

loveydovey35 said:


> Wearing my Suzanna heels in black leather today, needed a little pick me up and these shoes always do it for me!


does suzanna run true to size??? I an getting one, but read review get half size bigger


----------



## mal

Wore "classics" today-the Robots! Brunch and shopping for pre-birthday day off lol


----------



## pjhm

PatsyCline said:


> Just remember, the higher the heel, the closer to God! [emoji6]



What a cute saying!


----------



## PurseACold

natalia0128 said:


> does suzanna run true to size??? I an getting one, but read review get half size bigger


I've found them to be TTS unlike most CLs where I have to size up .5 to 1 sizes.


----------



## PatsyCline

pjhm said:


> What a cute saying!


I can't remember where I heard it, but I thought it was cute also.


----------



## mal

Silver SK for birthday dinner


----------



## rdgldy

mal said:


> View attachment 4123688
> View attachment 4123686
> 
> Silver SK for birthday dinner


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## mal

rdgldy said:


> Happy Birthday!!


Thanks, my love!!


----------



## kvjohns614

mal said:


> View attachment 4123688
> View attachment 4123686
> 
> Silver SK for birthday dinner


You look awesome! Happy birthday!


----------



## mal

kvjohns614 said:


> You look awesome! Happy birthday!


Thank you!!!


----------



## loveydovey35

natalia0128 said:


> does suzanna run true to size??? I an getting one, but read review get half size bigger



Hello, I went up half a size and they fit perfect.


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

I am looking at buying the fifi botta ready for Autumn / winter these would be my first boots from Louboutin. I usually take a 40.5 for so kates and pigalles I have large calves. Hows the sizing for these boots in the foot and calf area? Thanks in advance


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Qqitzcrystal said:


> I am looking at buying the fifi botta ready for Autumn / winter these would be my first boots from Louboutin. I usually take a 40.5 for so kates and pigalles I have large calves. Hows the sizing for these boots in the foot and calf area? Thanks in advance



I just realised i put this in the wrong thread could a mod remove this please thanks


----------



## loveydovey35

Today is going to be a long day at the office, I decided to dress up for myself in order to boost my confidence up. Wearing my hot pink So Kates


----------



## kvjohns614

loveydovey35 said:


> Today is going to be a long day at the office, I decided to dress up for myself in order to boost my confidence up. Wearing my hot pink So Kates


Love it!!


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Jasmine Carter said:


> Currently rocking round the house in my new lady peeps - they need breaking in. Ouch is an understatement but honestly, they are making me feel empowered walking around in them ha!



These look so good on you!


----------



## loveydovey35

outfit of the day, matchy-matchy and loving it...


----------



## MBB Fan

Wow, so beautiful!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

loveydovey35 said:


> outfit of the day, matchy-matchy and loving it...


----------



## Luv n bags

loveydovey35 said:


> Today is going to be a long day at the office, I decided to dress up for myself in order to boost my confidence up. Wearing my hot pink So Kates



Wow, wow wow!!! I want a pair!


----------



## loveydovey35

Heels of the day


----------



## borse2008

loveydovey35 said:


> Heels of the day


Why don't you start an Instagram


----------



## PatsyCline

loveydovey35 said:


> Heels of the day


Love that wild pattern on your heels!


----------



## loveydovey35

borse2008 said:


> Why don't you start an Instagram



I do have one, sunshine_fl12


----------



## Est1996

My feet hurt just looking at these photos.


----------



## Christina2

loveydovey35 said:


> Today is going to be a long day at the office, I decided to dress up for myself in order to boost my confidence up. Wearing my hot pink So Kates


I know what you mean dear. Isn't it amazing what 120 or 130mm of heels can do for a girl ? Wouldn't be without mine!


----------



## Christina2

Est1996 said:


> My feet hurt just looking at these photos.



Can't think about the pain love - just appreciate the look !


----------



## Christina2

loveydovey35 said:


> Heels of the day



What a delightful pattern. If I had that in a pair of Hot Chicks I'd probably run into things because I be looking down at my heels all day - lol !


----------



## PatsyCline

Christina2 said:


> What a delightful pattern. If I had that in a pair of Hot Chicks I'd probably run into things because I be looking down at my heels all day - lol !


Me too!


----------



## MiaElisaS

loveydovey35 said:


> Heels of the day



They look amazing with your lovely dress!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

loveydovey35 said:


> Heels of the day


----------



## P.Y.T.

Jasmine Carter said:


> Currently rocking round the house in my new lady peeps - they need breaking in. Ouch is an understatement but honestly, they are making me feel empowered walking around in them ha!



[emoji1494][emoji1494] Love [emoji173]️


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## mal

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4141171
> View attachment 4141172


Great look.  Do you mind if I ask what jeans those are?


----------



## P.Y.T.

@mal -Zara


----------



## Christina2

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4142072
> View attachment 4142073
> View attachment 4142074



Mmm Those are so nice. I do love seeing So Kates worn with casual outfits. I think they do so much to give a casual outfit a little extra something - don't you agree ?  Love the print on them as well - what is it called hon ?
BTW - what a cute baby....


----------



## P.Y.T.

Christina2 said:


> Mmm Those are so nice. I do love seeing So Kates worn with casual outfits. I think they do so much to give a casual outfit a little extra something - don't you agree ?  Love the print on them as well - what is it called hon ?
> BTW - what a cute baby....



Yes, Agree! I have no idea what they’re called.. I got them at Saks maybe 2 or 3 years ago. I hardly ever wear them to be honest. I don’t usually travel with my cl’s since a pair was stolen a few years back.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4142834


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## loveydovey35

These babies will carry me through the day....


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

loveydovey35 said:


> These babies will carry me through the day....


----------



## Christina2

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4142835
> View attachment 4142836


What a gorgeous pattern. You really should wear them more often love they look so good on you.


----------



## Christina2

loveydovey35 said:


> These babies will carry me through the day....



Yes they will do that. Look so cute. I love heels with bows, buckles, lace, spikes or anything else that makes them more girly. Wear those heels in good health.


----------



## loveydovey35

Christina2 said:


> Yes they will do that. Look so cute. I love heels with bows, buckles, lace, spikes or anything else that makes them more girly. Wear those heels in good health.



Thank you, sweet Christina2


----------



## loveydovey35

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4141171
> View attachment 4141172



Lovely. May I ask where you got your Raffia tote? I love it!


----------



## P.Y.T.

loveydovey35 said:


> Lovely. May I ask where you got your Raffia tote? I love it!



Zara -the entire outfit is Zara


----------



## loveydovey35

Todays shoes.


----------



## mal

@P.Y.T. Thanks- they look great! Love the whole look


----------



## Christina2

loveydovey35 said:


> Todays shoes.


Very well put together. Love the blouse.


----------



## loveydovey35

Christina2 said:


> Very well put together. Love the blouse.



Thank you, Christina2


----------



## luprisu

loveydovey35 said:


> Todays shoes.


Are those the Corneille?


----------



## tolliv

I just bought these today. Do they count?? They are stunning on. [emoji173]️


----------



## Marmotte

Alarc Black 100


----------



## LavenderIce

tolliv said:


> I just bought these today. Do they count?? They are stunning on. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4147105



I love those!  I have a pair too and they just feel special. Wear them in good health!


----------



## tolliv

LavenderIce said:


> I love those!  I have a pair too and they just feel special. Wear them in good health!


They are so special. I can see wearing them often.


----------



## tolliv

loveydovey35 said:


> These babies will carry me through the day....


These are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## LavenderIce

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4148241
> View attachment 4148242
> View attachment 4148243
> View attachment 4148244



Nice pics!  Your baby is adorable!


----------



## loveydovey35

tolliv said:


> These are absolutely beautiful.



Thank you, beautiful!


----------



## loveydovey35

Marmotte said:


> Alarc Black 100
> 
> View attachment 4147123
> 
> View attachment 4147124




OMG!!! these are FIERCE, you look amazing! Love this look!


----------



## loveydovey35

tolliv said:


> I just bought these today. Do they count?? They are stunning on. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4147105



Gorgeous, those are beautiful! mod shots?


----------



## loveydovey35

luprisu said:


> Are those the Corneille?



They are the Decoltish in black suede, super comfortable, some would disagree, but in my opinion a lower version of the So Kate, pointy toe box, but the height doesn't give me anxiety  lol


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

loveydovey35 said:


> Todays shoes.


----------



## loveydovey35

Wearing my Apostrophy today, this shoe is so versatile, it adds just enough of interest to take away the boring factor.


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

loveydovey35 said:


> Wearing my Apostrophy today, this shoe is so versatile, it adds just enough of interest to take away the boring factor.


----------



## mal

loveydovey35 said:


> Wearing my Apostrophy today, this shoe is so versatile, it adds just enough of interest to take away the boring factor.


Wow!! I love your outfit!!


----------



## Anais Faltin

Pigalle Follies Glitter Diams


----------



## loveydovey35

mal said:


> Wow!! I love your outfit!!


 

 Thank you!


----------



## loveydovey35

Anais Faltin said:


> Pigalle Follies Glitter Diams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4156878
> View attachment 4156879



They are just gorgeous and they look fabulous on you!


----------



## loveydovey35

Pigalle Plato 120mm, the height on these is ok since the platform takes away the pain...


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

loveydovey35 said:


> Pigalle Plato 120mm, the height on these is ok since the platform takes away the pain...


OMG !


----------



## SeanLaurent

these have been in heavy rotation for the past week


----------



## prettyprincess

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4148241
> View attachment 4148242
> View attachment 4148243
> View attachment 4148244


Ooooh! I am not mad at you 
Beautiful! But the star of the show is that gorgeous baby


----------



## luprisu

loveydovey35 said:


> Today I selected my nude New Classic Pumps 120 for work, they make me feel pulled together while I can still walk with confidence all day long. A must in every CL shoes lover closet!


Do you think wearing this is the same as wearing 100 mm? I’m debating between getting the new simple pump 120 or the fifille 100. I like the toe clevage on the fifille but can’t do 120 without a platform.


----------



## cadillacclaire

So Kate Latte/Leo ombré


----------



## mal

cadillacclaire said:


> So Kate Latte/Leo ombré
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4178140


----------



## jennarae86

Coming home from my father in law’s surprise retirement party. Wearing a loubiposh clutch with my pink loubies (I cannot remember the style of these).


----------



## theluxteacher

Heading to my birthday dinner today


----------



## PatsyCline

Were the Louboutins a birthday present?


----------



## theluxteacher

PatsyCline said:


> Were the Louboutins a birthday present?


no I got these 3 years ago. I did buy myself a pair of nude ones which I will be wearing Saturday for my celebration with friends. will post this weekend!


----------



## cadillacclaire

New to me So Kate in Lichen python. So in love with these!!


----------



## fashionheelschic

I am wearing So Kates today.


----------



## cadillacclaire

Another new-to-me pair of python So Kates, these in Eveque Crystal!


----------



## Nadia5678n

My work favourites, 85mm Simples


----------



## batbeauty15

Some Booties


----------



## loveydovey35

So Kate 100mm booties


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

loveydovey35 said:


> So Kate 100mm booties


----------



## PatsyCline

loveydovey35 said:


> So Kate 100mm booties



Who’s the cutie in the foreground?


----------



## MBB Fan

Gorgeous!


----------



## loveydovey35

PatsyCline said:


> Who’s the cutie in the foreground?



  my little fur baby, Gigi


----------



## stilly

loveydovey35 said:


> So Kate 100mm booties



Love the booties* loveydovey*!!!


----------



## wannaprada

It's been forever since I posted in this thread. Glad to see some of my dear ole shoe buddies are still around! Here, my shoe choice a few days ago, the Moulakate bootie.


----------



## tolliv

I forgot to list this yesterday.


----------



## grtlegs

tolliv said:


> I forgot to list this yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235985



Wow, more importantly, tell us about the dress!!!....


----------



## tolliv

grtlegs said:


> Wow, more importantly, tell us about the dress!!!....



I purchased it over the at a boutique in Beverly Hills. The designer is Fete Imperiale. The name of the dress is the Chloris Cotton Button Dress. [emoji6]


----------



## grtlegs

Thank you....looks great on you......fortunately I am here in LA.....the hunt begins!....


----------



## loveydovey35

wannaprada said:


> It's been forever since I posted in this thread. Glad to see some of my dear ole shoe buddies are still around! Here, my shoe choice a few days ago, the Moulakate bootie.
> View attachment 4234752



Love those! Awesome boots!


----------



## tolliv

grtlegs said:


> Thank you....looks great on you......fortunately I am here in LA.....the hunt begins!....


It was a SS18 piece so you might have to google. The store is next to Guiseppe Zanotti.


----------



## Elsie87

My golden oldies: black nappa leather Lillian 120mm - basically a pair of Rolandos with three straps across the foot.


----------



## fashionheelschic

Worn recently. Black leather So Kate 120mm.


----------



## loveydovey35

So Kate booties, really enjoying them


----------



## mal

loveydovey35 said:


> So Kate booties, really enjoying them


Yay!


----------



## cadillacclaire

So Kate in Ballerina


----------



## Mr. Loub

cadillacclaire said:


> So Kate in Ballerina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4264917



Those So Kate are beautiful. Love the color.


----------



## ngydnew

Mr. Loub said:


> Those So Kate are beautiful. Love the color.



In my red patent SK today


----------



## Mr. Loub

ngydnew said:


> In my red patent SK today



I love So Kate model, because it's a mix of classic and sensual, always elegant and match with all kind of outfit. Red is a beautiful colour, too.


----------



## sharon100

cadillacclaire said:


> So Kate in Ballerina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4264917


Your shoes look lovely  and the ballerina pose demi pointe is a great way to show them , Btw  was you or are you still a dancer ?


----------



## fashionheelschic

cadillacclaire said:


> So Kate in Ballerina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4264917


Gorgeous!


----------



## fashionheelschic

ngydnew said:


> In my red patent SK today


Love this!


----------



## SeanLaurent

Shoe soles are always bleeding

But attire is louie and underwear is by balenciaga

Socks gucci


----------



## SalmaB

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Wearing my new Louboutin Ballalla flats for the first time today! Finally the weather is warming up.
> View attachment 4032284


Whats sizing like for the  Louboutin Ballalla ? can you please give me comparison to of other models? thanks so much xoxo


----------



## cadillacclaire

There hasn’t been a lot of love recently for the lower heels, but I still love my pink lizard New Piaf 85’s!


----------



## LavenderIce

cadillacclaire said:


> There hasn’t been a lot of love recently for the lower heels, but I still love my pink lizard New Piaf 85’s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319239


With good reason, that pink lizard skin is TDF!  The skinny, curved heel is so delicate and ladylike.  Thanks for posting *cadillacclaire*!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

SalmaB said:


> Whats sizing like for the  Louboutin Ballalla ? can you please give me comparison to of other models? thanks so much xoxo


I got my regular Louboutin size. There were some reviews online saying they run small/narrow, but I did not find that to be true for me. It is a very soft leather and breaks in/stretches easily.  I hope that helps!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

cadillacclaire said:


> There hasn’t been a lot of love recently for the lower heels, but I still love my pink lizard New Piaf 85’s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319239


85mm is the highest I can go, they are still very alluring! Beautiful color.


----------



## cadillacclaire

My beloved Lucifer Bows today!


----------



## Christina2

cadillacclaire said:


> My beloved Lucifer Bows today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4325070


Magnificent ! I am thinking of spiking a pair of my hot chicks. Are they as dangerous as they look ? Have you ever spiked yourself accidently ?


----------



## Mr. Loub

cadillacclaire said:


> My beloved Lucifer Bows today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4325070



They are beautiful, mainly the color and they make your feet amazing showing a perfect arch.


----------



## Londonboy

Got these babies last month.





Action shot


----------



## luvlux64

First time wearing my Croche Kraft boots


----------



## chanel_lovver

Coxinelle today [emoji173]️


----------



## stilly

cadillacclaire said:


> My beloved Lucifer Bows today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4325070



I love those *cadillacclaire*! I have to get mine out...


----------



## stilly

chanel_lovver said:


> View attachment 4331786
> 
> Coxinelle today [emoji173]️



Those look amazing on you *chanel_lovver*!


----------



## cadillacclaire

SK Eveque Python today!


----------



## hhl4vr

cadillacclaire said:


> SK Eveque Python today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332618


What a stunning heel -


----------



## LavenderIce

cadillacclaire said:


> SK Eveque Python today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332618


I love that colour and skin so much!  I ended up with the Fifi (my only pair) instead of the SK.


----------



## Mr. Loub

cadillacclaire said:


> SK Eveque Python today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332618



Simply gorgeous.


----------



## mal

chanel_lovver said:


> View attachment 4331786
> 
> Coxinelle today [emoji173]️


Oh wow, I’ve always loved those. You look awesome!


----------



## mal

cadillacclaire said:


> SK Eveque Python today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332618


DAYUM!!!


----------



## mal

Londonboy said:


> Got these babies last month.
> 
> View attachment 4327753
> View attachment 4327754
> 
> 
> Action shot


Love!!!


----------



## mal

cadillacclaire said:


> There hasn’t been a lot of love recently for the lower heels, but I still love my pink lizard New Piaf 85’s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319239


 Gorgeous-I almost missed these! I love the New Piaf  have them in Oxblood patent myself.


----------



## mal

wannaprada said:


> It's been forever since I posted in this thread. Glad to see some of my dear ole shoe buddies are still around! Here, my shoe choice a few days ago, the Moulakate bootie.
> View attachment 4234752


 Nice to see you back. Those are gorgeous!!


----------



## wannaprada

Wearing one of my favorite pair of Louboutin's, my Miss Tennis. Still regret not getting the first version of these!


----------



## mal

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 4335784
> 
> Wearing one of my favorite pair of Louboutin's, my Miss Tennis. Still regret not getting the first version of these!


 So pretty, adding a little Spring to February! How do the lace booties feel and wear?  Asking for a friend


----------



## wannaprada

mal said:


> So pretty, adding a little Spring to February! How do the lace booties feel and wear?  Asking for a friend


Thank you! I find them to be quite comfortable and so far so good on the wear.


----------



## cadillacclaire

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 4335784
> 
> Wearing one of my favorite pair of Louboutin's, my Miss Tennis. Still regret not getting the first version of these!


I love these! I keep hoping a pair might just fall into my lap...


----------



## LavenderIce

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 4335784
> 
> Wearing one of my favorite pair of Louboutin's, my Miss Tennis. Still regret not getting the first version of these!


Looks awesome with your pleated skirt!  When I see the shoe themselves, I wouldn't know what to pair them with.  You make them look versatile.



cadillacclaire said:


> I love these! I keep hoping a pair might just fall into my lap...



Try the three Vegas boutiques.  I saw them on the sale section last month during MLK weekend.  Some of them still carry the sale styles through President's Day weekend next week.  I'll keep an eye out and let you know.


----------



## cadillacclaire

So Kate in Lichen Python today!


----------



## hhl4vr

cadillacclaire said:


> So Kate in Lichen Python today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339290


Those are gorgeous heels


----------



## mal

Sunday night, epic outing in Detroit for the maiden voyage of Mechante Reine...
 They survived walking around in a few inches of snow, unscathed, and they were totally comfortable over a period of seven or eight hours!


----------



## LavenderIce

mal said:


> View attachment 4346342
> View attachment 4346341
> 
> Sunday night, epic outing in Detroit for the maiden voyage of Mechante Reine...
> They survived walking around in a few inches of snow, unscathed, and they were totally comfortable over a period of seven or eight hours!



So fierce!  You slay!


----------



## cadillacclaire

Bibis in ostrich leg today! I’m not really into platforms, but the skin on these is just too cool!


----------



## PatsyCline

I love them!


----------



## cadillacclaire

New-to-me (at long last) Mandolina!


----------



## mal

cadillacclaire said:


> New-to-me (at long last) Mandolina!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392244


Wow, love them!!


----------



## Mr. Loub

cadillacclaire said:


> New-to-me (at long last) Mandolina!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392244



They are so gorgeous and elegants.


----------



## Souzie

Customized Rampoldi strass and my sister in glitter NPs...


----------



## Natasha210

Marimalus [emoji7]
I adore this pair 
Extremely comfortable and so easy to pair with everything


----------



## dooneybaby

Sandenim


----------



## cadillacclaire

Piggale Follies in Full Moon suede


----------



## Souzie

From a few weeks ago...Coachelita Spikes..


----------



## stilly

cadillacclaire said:


> New-to-me (at long last) Mandolina!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392244



Love the booties on you *cadillacclaire*...


----------



## PurseACold

After 6 years of searching, I finally found the Sissi in my size, in great condition, and for a great price. The bead embroidering is beautiful.


----------



## cadillacclaire

PurseACold said:


> After 6 years of searching, I finally found the Sissi in my size, in great condition, and for a great price. The bead embroidering is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4497704


So glad you got those! I saw them listed and was *sorely* tempted but didn't think I'd really wear them often. So glad they found such a good home!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I wore the violet Fifis yesterday and the black patent RonRons today:


----------



## LillyPink

My louboutin x barbies. Happy girl today!


----------



## sharon100

cadillacclaire said:


> New-to-me (at long last) Mandolina!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392244


Love these they look well cute


----------



## LillyPink

sharon100 said:


> Love these they look well cute


----------



## jennarae86

Here are my fetish peeps in graffiti. Took them for a spin for an early birthday dinner


----------



## fashionheelschic

jennarae86 said:


> View attachment 4529937
> View attachment 4529938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my fetish peeps in graffiti. Took them for a spin for an early birthday dinner


You look so gorgeous in those heels!


----------



## jennarae86

fashionheelschic said:


> You look so gorgeous in those heels!


Thank you very much!!


----------



## emeri18

Hi guys - forgive me for posting here (not sure how to start my own thread on this laptop). I'm torn between the So Kate and the Pigalle. Will try to visit my local Nordstrom tomorrow to try on. For reference my flippers are on the wide side and I wear a size 8 US (sometimes 8.5 depending on the shoe). 

Also would you ladies recommend packing these shoes as a vacation shoe to wear around a resort?  HELP!

Also looking for recommendations as to wear to buy tropical vacation outfits. It seems like everything is for fall now that the weather is getting cold.


----------



## SalmaB

emeri18 said:


> Hi guys - forgive me for posting here (not sure how to start my own thread on this laptop). I'm torn between the So Kate and the Pigalle. Will try to visit my local Nordstrom tomorrow to try on. For reference my flippers are on the wide side and I wear a size 8 US (sometimes 8.5 depending on the shoe).
> 
> 
> Also would you ladies recommend packing these shoes as a vacation shoe to wear around a resort?  HELP!
> 
> Also looking for recommendations as to wear to buy tropical vacation outfits. It seems like everything is for fall now that the weather is getting cold.




Girl lol so Kate (assuming 120) impossible to walk in unless ur a ballerina? They’re more sit down dinner shoes so I would totally not recommend for walking around a resort... if you want a classic look, go for pigalle or pigalle follies 100mm you probably could wear them mind you louboutin in general tends to be uncomfortable just keep that in mind go for nude if it’s for a tropical vacation...
As for clothing, check out shop bop they still have some summery items on sale

and have fun in the sun 

ps try 39 or 39.5 should be good for both models but honestly I would avoid so Kate unless it’s not the 120... many of my friends bought them and now they’re a decoration for their closets or trying to sell them ( you can get them for a good deal on eBay or posh)

hope this helps!


----------



## CathMc

emeri18 said:


> Hi guys - forgive me for posting here (not sure how to start my own thread on this laptop). I'm torn between the So Kate and the Pigalle. Will try to visit my local Nordstrom tomorrow to try on. For reference my flippers are on the wide side and I wear a size 8 US (sometimes 8.5 depending on the shoe).
> 
> Also would you ladies recommend packing these shoes as a vacation shoe to wear around a resort?  HELP!
> 
> Also looking for recommendations as to wear to buy tropical vacation outfits. It seems like everything is for fall now that the weather is getting cold.


----------



## CathMc

I second what SalmaB said. SoKate is so difficult to walk in. The heels are terribly narrow, so no good for walking on pavements.


----------



## mal

emeri18 said:


> Hi guys - forgive me for posting here (not sure how to start my own thread on this laptop). I'm torn between the So Kate and the Pigalle. Will try to visit my local Nordstrom tomorrow to try on. For reference my flippers are on the wide side and I wear a size 8 US (sometimes 8.5 depending on the shoe).
> 
> Also would you ladies recommend packing these shoes as a vacation shoe to wear around a resort?  HELP!
> 
> Also looking for recommendations as to wear to buy tropical vacation outfits. It seems like everything is for fall now that the weather is getting cold.


When I went to Mexico last spring, I ended up not taking any Louboutin’s with me. I wanted to but I really felt none of them were walking around on stone pathways etc. type of shoes. I really did not  miss having them when I was on my vacation. I mostly wore flip-flops and kitten heel sandals!  There are some Louboutin wedge sandals, such as  Pyraclou and such that would be appropriate for a tropical vacation… You certainly could prance around the pool in them or wear them with a beach cover-up for cocktails etc. Have fun!


----------



## SalmaB

mal said:


> When I went to Mexico last spring, I ended up not taking any Louboutin’s with me. I wanted to but I really felt none of them were walking around on stone pathways etc. type of shoes. I really did not  miss having them when I was on my vacation. I mostly wore flip-flops and kitten heel sandals!  There are some Louboutin wedge sandals, such as  Pyraclou and such that would be appropriate for a tropical vacation… You certainly could prance around the pool in them or wear them with a beach cover-up for cocktails etc. Have fun!



unless you get a peep toe 85mm ( I got yootish 85 on sale and it’s the most comfortable Loubs I own) I don’t think pointy toe shoes are tropical vacay appropriate... just my opinion
I agree some of the louboutin wedges are so cute for vaca


----------



## PatsyCline

emeri18 said:


> Hi guys - forgive me for posting here (not sure how to start my own thread on this laptop). I'm torn between the So Kate and the Pigalle. Will try to visit my local Nordstrom tomorrow to try on. For reference my flippers are on the wide side and I wear a size 8 US (sometimes 8.5 depending on the shoe).
> 
> Also would you ladies recommend packing these shoes as a vacation shoe to wear around a resort?  HELP!
> 
> Also looking for recommendations as to wear to buy tropical vacation outfits. It seems like everything is for fall now that the weather is getting cold.


I love wedges for vacations. Save the fancy heels for going out to dinner.


----------



## fashionheelschic

Pigalle Follies in Glitter Mini Degrade.


----------



## cadillacclaire

Yay! New-to-me Requipump!


----------



## mal

“Maiden voyage” of my new Pigalle Follies in Loubi red patent


----------



## Princessvalenti

hellyers said:


> View attachment 3609541
> View attachment 3609542
> View attachment 3609543
> 
> 
> Wearing my Louboutins with a luxury pair of Cervin stockings!


Post more hellyers divine


----------



## cadillacclaire

Egyptian Blue Pigalle Follies today!


----------



## luiza

They are very nice, very sexi and I hope comfortable as CL can be... Looking so good, comfort can be forget


----------



## hhl4vr

cadillacclaire said:


> Egyptian Blue Pigalle Follies today!


Those heels are so gorgeous and look amazing


----------



## pmburk

Merimee flat


----------



## floridasun8

Sitting in a conference at work today with my Bilbao’s and new Eloise hobo bag. ❣️


----------



## rdgldy

Yeti boots-so cozy and comfy.  Amazing sale find.


----------



## floridasun8

Cool boots *rgdldy*!


----------



## cadillacclaire

Bronze python So Kate today!


----------



## cadillacclaire

*Oops*! Pic didn’t load.


----------



## luiza

Super! I don't know how comfortable are for you wearing all day long but the look worth all! Don' t give up and wear them, they are beautiful.


----------



## hhl4vr

cadillacclaire said:


> *Oops*! Pic didn’t load.


Love those heels - they look amazing - thanks for sharing


----------



## rose60610

Brand new black calf Decollete 100 (skinny stiletto heel)  (name recently changed, they're now called "Kate", NOT "So Kate"). They're actually very comfortable, I wore them for four hours straight the first time out and my feet were fine. I also have a pair called "Decollete" that are about six years old, but the heel is much thicker and they look a little dated.


----------



## rcrmcweb

cadillacclaire said:


> *Oops*! Pic didn’t load.


the snakes stretch a bit I think


----------



## stilly

cadillacclaire said:


> *Oops*! Pic didn’t load.



So gorgeous *cadillacclaire*!!! Love the Pythons!!!


----------



## cadillacclaire

Ditassima in Lie de Vin today. My husband’s favorites lol.


----------



## hhl4vr

cadillacclaire said:


> Ditassima in Lie de Vin today. My husband’s favorites lol.


They are so gorgeous and look great on you - thanks for sharing.


----------



## JenXer

cadillacclaire said:


> Ditassima in Lie de Vin today. My husband’s favorites lol.


Gorgeous!!  Love these!


----------



## fashionheelschic

cadillacclaire said:


> *Oops*! Pic didn’t load.


Gorgeous!


----------



## fashionheelschic

Recently purchased Suzanna 100s.


----------



## fashionheelschic

Recently purchased black patent So Kates!


----------



## hhl4vr

fashionheelschic said:


> Recently purchased Suzanna 100s.
> 
> View attachment 4693384


Those heels are stunning


----------



## fashionheelschic

Tha


hhl4vr said:


> Those heels are stunning


Thanks! I love them!


----------



## madisoncouture

fashionheelschic said:


> Recently purchased black patent So Kates!
> 
> View attachment 4696194


You look beautiful!  Love the skirt too!


----------



## Leloubs

Patent White Iriza's today


----------



## hhl4vr

Leloubs said:


> Patent White Iriza's today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4702044


Great close up - great photo -


----------



## Ntrillo

cadillacclaire said:


> Ditassima in Lie de Vin today. My husband’s favorites lol.


These are so gorgeous! How do they fit compared to other CL?


----------



## cadillacclaire

Ntrillo said:


> These are so gorgeous! How do they fit compared to other CL?


These are my 'usual' Louboutin size 39, same as So Kate & Pigalle Follies. I feel like I could easily have fit a half size smaller, but the straps prevent any slippage. Really comfortable for a 120 as there's a very small hidden platform that takes a lot of the strain out of my ankles!


----------



## mal

Leloubs said:


> Patent White Iriza's today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4702044


I’ve been looking for these! They’re gorgeous. I recently got the white HC 100- a compromise...


----------



## am2022

Sale find !


----------



## Leloubs

New Declic 120


----------



## basia.b

Autumn has started in Europe, so its time for ankle boots!


----------



## mIella

basia.b said:


> Autumn has started in Europe, so its time for ankle boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859675


These are cute! Are they the Belle ankle boots?


----------



## boarbb

Iriza 100


----------



## MBB Fan

So cute!


----------



## boarbb

Me Pam 100 patent 
Out for dinner


----------



## Angel1988

I was wearing these last night, I believe they are called ‘madame Menuele’, it’s my favorite pumps style: the Pigalle follies and I love the velvet and strass bow.
The stickings are by Wolford, they always remind me of a certain Rodarte collection.


----------



## Angel1988

One of my favorite pairs: the Pigalle follies in black patent, for dinner at my mother’s.


----------



## meowmeow94

My favorite shoes ever! Bianca 14mm


----------



## cl130only

meowmeow94 said:


> My favorite shoes ever! Bianca 14mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907005


You look stunning. Love the shoes


----------



## Anzsuz

My absolute favourites that I wear whenever I can, even if I'm just in my armchair reading


----------



## meowmeow94

tvolack said:


> You look stunning. Love the shoes


Thank u sweetie


----------



## Angel1988

meowmeow94 said:


> My favorite shoes ever! Bianca 14mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907005



Beautiful outfit and styling!

I personally don't wear platforms (already too tall), but they look very elegant on you and I love your dress too. Can you tell me who it's by?


----------



## meowmeow94

Angel1988 said:


> Beautiful outfit and styling!
> 
> I personally don't wear platforms (already too tall), but they look very elegant on you and I love your dress too. Can you tell me who it's by?


Thank you ☺ It’s from my brand @uyenmeowfashion


----------



## Angel1988

meowmeow94 said:


> Thank you ☺ It’s from my brand @uyenmeowfashion



That's so cool, I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## Christina2

fashionheelschic said:


> Recently purchased black patent So Kates!
> 
> View attachment 4696194


You wear them so well. Do you wear them often dear ?


----------



## Christina2

boarbb said:


> Iriza 100
> 
> View attachment 4881194
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881195


Looks so nice on you. Shows the perfect amount of toe cleavage, don't you think ?


----------



## Christina2

meowmeow94 said:


> My favorite shoes ever! Bianca 14mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907005


Looking lovely in those platforms. Do you wear platforms often ? I do like that style of them.


----------



## racquel

Anzsuz said:


> My absolute favourites that I wear whenever I can, even if I'm just in my armchair reading



Is it a Pigalle 100? What is the style? The ornaments are SO lovely!


----------



## label24

Today I wore my En passant 120


----------



## meowmeow94

Christina2 said:


> Looking lovely in those platforms. Do you wear platforms often ? I do like that style of them.


Yea I do. It’s lovely!


----------



## Angel1988

My new Kate 100 Aurora borealis shoes , I’ ve always wanted a pair of crystal shoes.
I’ m simply wearing a satin magenta kimono by Carine Gilson, as we’re feasting at home (all restaurants are still closed in Belgium).
Have a great new years eve everybody!


----------



## fashionheelschic

Christina2 said:


> You wear them so well. Do you wear them often dear ?


As often as I can!


----------



## Anzsuz

racquel said:


> Is it a Pigalle 100? What is the style? The ornaments are SO lovely!


Good eye! Haha yes, precisely Pigalle 100, they're the Keopump.


----------



## maggiesze1

These leopard print Mamadrague flats..


----------



## potzorbie

My black patent So Kates ☺ I can’t get enough of these


----------



## Missa17

label24 said:


> Today I wore my En passant 120
> 
> View attachment 4942023


Omg when did you buy these? I'm obsessed.


----------



## stilly

potzorbie said:


> My black patent So Kates ☺ I can’t get enough of these
> 
> View attachment 4972639
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972640



Those SK's look amazing on you *potzorbie*!!!


----------



## potzorbie

oh my! Thank you stilly! That's a big compliment coming from you


----------



## foosy

meowmeow94 said:


> My favorite shoes ever! Bianca 14mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907005


They are beautiful, and you do look great in them.
But I don't think they are Bianca. Looks more like a Louboutin Jamie 160mm


----------



## kathymason

Love this thread


----------



## pinkaholicgirl

My first post here and I'm wearing Eloise 100


----------



## Purrsey

Rivierina


----------



## maggiesze1

Wearing my Turela booties..


----------



## cadillacclaire

finally had a chance to wear my Miss Taos last night! Huge thanks to LeStylet for helping me track down my holy grails.


----------



## ShoeGuyNYC

Rainy day in NYC today, so I broke out my CL Alpinono boots. Bought these back in 2017/2018 and still love them so much!


----------



## LadyRabbit

I saw the Galativi Spikes in store a few days ago, the 85mm height, are they comfortable? Cause I own 100mm louboutins and they're great, but I just want to know what are your favorite styles in the 85mm and how do they feel throughout the day?


----------



## LadyRabbit

ShoeGuyNYC said:


> Rainy day in NYC today, so I broke out my CL Alpinono boots. Bought these back in 2017/2018 and still love them so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026667


Love that!


potzorbie said:


> My black patent So Kates ☺ I can’t get enough of these
> 
> View attachment 4972639
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972640



They are simple yet so stunning. That's why I love my black patent pumps from CL too


----------



## potzorbie

LadyRabbit, I also have them in nude but I think I like the black just a little bit more


----------



## LadyRabbit

potzorbie said:


> LadyRabbit, I also have them in nude but I think I like the black just a little bit more



Yes true. Agree with you on that point


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

today: Yootish 85   No one does a gorgeous patent leather like Louboutin!


----------



## luiza

BalenciagaKitte said:


> today: Yootish 85   No one does a gorgeous patent leather like Louboutin!
> View attachment 5055036
> View attachment 5055037


Very nice, for me looks a bit bigger but don't trust too much on me, i prefer to be în a smaller size. For me, looks is over the confort.


----------



## Materielgrrl

I got out to my hairdresser, first time in over a year.  What a relief!  Wore my Virissima's.  I was worried I would need to get a different pair of inserts.  I'm surprised there are real athletic cushioned inserts in these. No arch support but I don't know many sneakers that do.


----------



## annamoon

BalenciagaKitte said:


> today: Yootish 85   No one does a gorgeous patent leather like Louboutin!
> View attachment 5055036
> View attachment 5055037


They look fab, you will enjoy wearing them


----------



## cadillacclaire

Classic Love Me 120s in black patent today!


----------



## luiza

They offer you a very elegant look!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Louboutin Ballalla flats to work today


----------



## fashionheelschic

I wore these on Friday!! My favorite Pigalle Follies!!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Souzie

Monica boots...


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Porsha

Highness for date night last night.  Always a worthwhile challenge.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## cadillacclaire

Malachite So Kate’s today. Still one of my favorite pairs!


----------



## mal

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5110729


WOW


----------



## heelsmodels

cadillacclaire said:


> View attachment 5160442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malachite So Kate’s today. Still one of my favorite pairs!



Simply gorgeous


----------



## fashionheelschic

Here is a picture of my So Kates in the Blush No. 2 color!


----------



## heelsmodels

fashionheelschic said:


> Here is a picture of my So Kates in the Blush No. 2 color!
> 
> View attachment 5185395


Any of So Kate Blush colors are beautiful, I have a special attraction for Blush nº. 3, a true "brown mate" color, but nº. 1 and nº. 2 are also beautiful. Those are my favorites colors including the "black kid".


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## heelsmodels

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5192655


Those Louboutins Impera are a beautiful model and very elegant in any foot. Great choice. Those ones are 100mm or 120mm heels?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

heelsmodels said:


> Those Louboutins Impera are a beautiful model and very elegant in any foot. Great choice. Those ones are 100mm or 120mm heels?


You have such a great memory @heelsmodels;  Impera goes back quite a few years, mine are 100 mm heels.


----------



## Misstake7198

I was agonizing looking for the old cut Pigalle 120 in my size. I got a pair in 2010, but returned because I was unable to walk in them. And, of course, as years went by, I started regretting my decision. There is nothing sexier than those beautiful lines of the pre-2013 Pigalle 120! So, I finally scored at Vestiaire. Practically brand new. Happy girl here!


----------



## heelsmodels

Misstake7198 said:


> I was agonizing looking for the old cut Pigalle 120 in my size. I got a pair in 2010, but returned because I was unable to walk in them. And, of course, as years went by, I started regretting my decision. There is nothing sexier than those beautiful lines of the pre-2013 Pigalle 120! So, I finally scored at Vestiaire. Practically brand new. Happy girl here!
> 
> View attachment 5213683
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213684


I have to agree with you, pre-2013 Pigalle 120 are definitely sexier than new Pigalle models. The lines, the cleavage, and the heels type are so classic, always in fashion, timeless...


----------



## potzorbie

I am very jealous of your find  I've been looking for an OG pair for years now.


----------



## Misstake7198

potzorbie said:


> I am very jealous of your find  I've been looking for an OG pair for years now.


There are some on Poshmark! Good luck to you finding your treasure!


----------



## Misstake7198

heelsmodels said:


> I have to agree with you, pre-2013 Pigalle 120 are definitely sexier than new Pigalle models. The lines, the cleavage, and the heels type are so classic, always in fashion, timeless...


Yes! Why oh why did he have to kill the milk cow??!!


----------



## potzorbie

Is there a way to view them on Poshmark? All I see are Follies and newer Pigalles.


----------



## Misstake7198

You just have to inspect every listing and look closely at pictures. Some sellers are oblivious to the fact how the old cut differs from the new one, got to ask them to take pictures of the side of the shoe. Tedious, I know.


----------



## fashionheelschic

Wearing my Pigalle 120s!  I love these heels!!


----------



## Misstake7198

fashionheelschic said:


> Wearing my Pigalle 120s!  I love these heels!!
> 
> View attachment 5219021


Gorgeous! Do you have any heel slippage with the stockings?


----------



## fashionheelschic

Misstake7198 said:


> Gorgeous! Do you have any heel slippage with the stockings?


No, I sized down from my regular size so they fit very well. They were tight at first but once the were broken in they fit like a glove!


----------



## racquel

Misstake7198 said:


> I was agonizing looking for the old cut Pigalle 120 in my size. I got a pair in 2010, but returned because I was unable to walk in them. And, of course, as years went by, I started regretting my decision. There is nothing sexier than those beautiful lines of the pre-2013 Pigalle 120! So, I finally scored at Vestiaire. Practically brand new. Happy girl here!
> 
> View attachment 5213683
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213684



I got hooked on Loubs, when I saw Pamela Anderson rock the Pigalle 120 on Tonight Show (2009). See pics.

She does an excellent job, in modeling the Pigalle 120


----------



## heelsmodels

fashionheelschic said:


> Wearing my Pigalle 120s!  I love these heels!!
> 
> View attachment 5219021


You look absolutelly gorgeous and elegant. Black outfit and those black classical but beautiful high heels make the outfit perfect, elegant and very sensual. Those Pigalle 120 are always in fashion and matches with many clothes.


----------



## racquel

heelsmodels said:


> You look absolutelly gorgeous and elegant. *Black outfit and those black classical but beautiful high heels make the outfit perfect, elegant and very sensual.* Those Pigalle 120 are always in fashion and matches with many clothes.



Just found a twin of Stilly (Asian cross-dresser) on IG and Reddit, he has very similar Louboutin heel preferences:

Pigalle 120, Hot Chick 130, Hot Wave 130, Merci Allen 130, Senora 130, So Kate, Iriza, Fetish 130, Allenissima 130, various platforms









						Mel (@cd_mel) • Instagram photos and videos
					

18K Followers, 1,072 Following, 287 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Mel (@cd_mel)




					www.instagram.com
				




Below is an exquisite pairing of black Pigalle 120 and 50's knee length (off the shoulder) dress





> legshow16:
> Wow! What heels are you wearing?
> 
> Meigei:
> Louboutin Pigalle
> 
> legshow16:
> They look so classy, absolutely love the look



Pigalle 120 TRULY is a classic style, transcends multiple generations (50's thru modern), see below comments:



> whitesisstb***hboi:
> So classy and elegant
> 
> rivet male:
> Elegance and beauty
> 
> Angel-key:
> The hair at shoulder length curled, red lips, casual arm position, flowing dress and heels.
> Did you play an extra from the movie, Titanic? Or perhaps you were Roses' sister?
> 
> Fun1964:
> Wow! That off the shoulder dress looks gorgeous on you! Your legs are amazing! I absolutely love those shoes on you! You are stunning! ❤



Stunning ruby glitter Pigalle 120:



Gold glitter Pigalle 120..OMG TDF (To Die For):



The lace version of Pigalle 120 (came in magenta, ivory, green), below is an interesting bronze version?

*The most iconic shoe from Christian Louboutin - Pigalle 120 *


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## cadillacclaire

It’s below 70 F here on the gulf coast, so that counts as winter! Breaking out my pony hair  Fanny 70 for the first time.


----------



## couturequeen

Thought these might never leave the shelf. Sequin Pigalle Follies 100.


----------



## cadillacclaire

First time to work in these gorgeous ostrich leg Corneilles! One more pair checked off of my unicorn list


----------



## cadillacclaire

Bronze Python So Kates today. Trying to get back in the habit of wearing 120s daily!


----------



## luiza

cadillacclaire said:


> View attachment 5245363
> 
> Bronze Python So Kates today. Trying to get back in the habit of wearing 120s daily!


Let's make them great again!
I hate the today's fashion, sneakers, ugly flats, platforms and many others without any
 conections with beauty and feminity.


----------



## annamoon

luiza said:


> Let's make them great again!
> I hate the today's fashion, sneakers, ugly flats, platforms and many others without any
> conections with beauty and feminity.


Totally agree Luisa, everywhere you look people in white sneakers and it is so overdone!


----------



## serybrazil

Study Stretch


----------



## cadillacclaire

So Kates in Electro Glossy today!


----------



## DebbiNC

My new Iriza 100s in black patent...still in "break in" mode but they are getting better every day!


----------



## heelsmodels

cadillacclaire said:


> View attachment 5267865
> 
> So Kates in Electro Glossy today!


Simply gorgeous.


----------



## heelsmodels

DebbiNC said:


> My new Iriza 100s in black patent...still in "break in" mode but they are getting better every day!


Classic and stylish.


----------



## heelsmodels

cadillacclaire said:


> View attachment 5245363
> 
> Bronze Python So Kates today. Trying to get back in the habit of wearing 120s daily!


Those So Kate are beautiful and 120mm heels is the right height for this model. I know It's too high and unconfortable for some women, then many women choose 100mm version.


----------



## cadillacclaire

gorgeous but slightly ridiculous May Wong today. First time out of the house!


----------



## LittleRunningDog

cadillacclaire said:


> View attachment 5299714
> 
> gorgeous but slightly ridiculous May Wong today. First time out of the house!


Fabulous!


----------



## cadillacclaire

One of my favorite pairs today. So Kate in crystal python, color is Eveque.


----------



## cadillacclaire

Mandolina 120 on a rainy grey day!


----------



## Souzie

Marylineska in eel skin..


----------



## annamoon

xsouzie said:


> Marylineska in eel skin..
> 
> View attachment 5327854
> 
> View attachment 5327855


They look so pretty on you


----------



## heelsmodels

xsouzie said:


> Marylineska in eel skin..
> 
> View attachment 5327854
> 
> View attachment 5327855


Simply beautiful.


----------



## dontencourageme

I am yet to get my first pair and I was seriously considering black patent pigalle follies. The store didn’t have them so I tried on kate 100mm and the so kates. I am so conflicted now because the so Kate’s look SO GOOD! I walked around the store as much as I could and it wasn’t TOO bad. But am I overzealous and will realize they’re no good to walk in by the first hour? Luckily I need to size down to 34 so I wasn’t able to impulse buy anything haha!


----------



## cadillacclaire

A perennial favorite, Lucifer Bow 120


----------



## heelsmodels

cadillacclaire said:


> View attachment 5334566
> 
> A perennial favorite, Lucifer Bow 120



Simply gorgeous.


----------



## ukm32

dontencourageme said:


> I am yet to get my first pair and I was seriously considering black patent pigalle follies. The store didn’t have them so I tried on kate 100mm and the so kates. I am so conflicted now because the so Kate’s look SO GOOD! I walked around the store as much as I could and it wasn’t TOO bad. But am I overzealous and will realize they’re no good to walk in by the first hour? Luckily I need to size down to 34 so I wasn’t able to impulse buy anything haha!
> 
> View attachment 5332444


They look amazing! Buy them!


----------



## dontencourageme

I ended up getting the black patent SK! I’m hoping they don’t stretch out much because these are already size 34..!


----------



## heelsmodels

dontencourageme said:


> I ended up getting the black patent SK! I’m hoping they don’t stretch out much because these are already size 34..!
> View attachment 5350773


Black patent SK are always a classic and they look amazing on your feet. 120mm heels in a size34 is really a challenge to walk.


----------



## dontencourageme

heelsmodels said:


> Black patent SK are always a classic and they look amazing on your feet. 120mm heels in a size34 is really a challenge to walk.



I’m planning on wearing them around the office carpet as part of breaking them in. Already obsessed and considering the patent nude iriza next! Seems like apart from SK, there aren’t many other 120 heel options… but you’re right, they are a challenge to walk in so I’m hoping a 100mm heel will still have a similar look since my size is so small..!


----------



## annamoon

They look fab, enjoy the challenge it’s part of the thrill of Loub’s


----------



## merkelli

Feeling my inner Barbie today


----------



## cadillacclaire

Evening shoes at the office!
Folleteria Flame 100,  just for fun!


----------



## cadillacclaire

merkelli said:


> Feeling my inner Barbie today
> View attachment 5353025


I love them! I have a pair of these too, and I think everyone should!


----------



## heelsmodels

merkelli said:


> Feeling my inner Barbie today
> View attachment 5353025


They are really beautiful.


----------



## gh05sighs

Hello there. 
I have been a member for over 5 days now and my account still shows blocked from posting a thread. I was hoping to authenticate a purse that appears to be made by Fendi.
Thanks!!


----------



## stilly

cadillacclaire said:


> View attachment 5334566
> 
> A perennial favorite, Lucifer Bow 120



Love these *claire*!!!


----------



## stilly

dontencourageme said:


> I ended up getting the black patent SK! I’m hoping they don’t stretch out much because these are already size 34..!
> View attachment 5350773



They look great on you! They should only stretch a little as they conform to your feet and get a little more comfy hopefully...


----------



## grtlegs

My new avatar….wearing Decoltissimo 554 100 in red water snake!


----------



## patentlover

My Neo-Pensee 100's, patent leather is one of my favs!


----------



## grtlegs

Pigalle Follies 100 in “China Blue”


----------



## pc7279

Bea


grtlegs said:


> View attachment 5375966
> 
> 
> Pigalle Follies 100 in “China Blue”


Beautiful....is your entire pinky toe showing?


----------



## grtlegs

pc7279 said:


> Bea
> 
> Beautiful....is your entire pinky toe showing?


No just part of it tries to escape from time to time….hehe


----------



## pc7279

grtlegs said:


> No just part of it tries to escape from time to time….hehe


lol....has it ever completely popped out....i would assume without nylons?


----------



## grtlegs

Actually it only tries to escape when I am wearing nylons since things get a little more slippery…….I have no issues when bare……and it doesn’t really pop out all the way, just a little and I can easily just push it back in, or just slide my foot in and out of shoe to sort of ‘reset’ it…..this is probably more than you want to know about my pinky toe I suppose…


----------



## stilly

grtlegs said:


> View attachment 5375966
> 
> 
> Pigalle Follies 100 in “China Blue”



Love the blue color and red watersnakes *grtlegs*!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

Today, I'm wearing my CL "Iriza" pumps with a red skirt. It's kinda cool that my soles match my skirt! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## grtlegs

Anjulina 100 today…..those little spikes are quite sharp!….


----------



## heelsmodels

grtlegs said:


> My new avatar….wearing Decoltissimo 554 100 in red water snake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375516
> View attachment 5375516


Those heels are gorgeous and your legs are stunning.



grtlegs said:


> View attachment 5375966
> 
> 
> Pigalle Follies 100 in “China Blue”


I really enjoy those blue Pigalle Follies. They are beautiful.



grtlegs said:


> Anjulina 100 today…..those little spikes are quite sharp!….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378991


Very beautiful and classic. Black is always a good color for outfits, including high heels.
I'm concluding you feel more comfy wearing 100mm heels instead 120mm heels. Am I right?


----------



## toelover

grtlegs said:


> View attachment 5375966
> 
> 
> Pigalle Follies 100 in “China Blue”


Is that a nasty corn on your right pinky toe Grtlegs? Several toes look like they're trying to escape from that pointy shoe!


----------



## toelover

toelover said:


> Is that a nasty corn on your right pinky toe Grtlegs? Several toes look like they're trying to escape from that pointy shoe!


PS  I hadn't seen the other comments on your pinky toe escaping etc. when I posted that.  Obviously several of us are  intrigued by them.  So rather than having heard more than enough about them , as you thought, please feel free to tell us more!


----------



## grtlegs

Hi:   Hmmmm…..not much more to tell…..Louboutins tend to be a little on the narrow side, so my pinky toe tries to run away from time to time, but I keep it in line…..actually gets better as shoe breaks in more with wear over time..


----------



## grtlegs

heelsmodels said:


> Those heels are gorgeous and your legs are stunning.
> 
> 
> I really enjoy those blue Pigalle Follies. They are beautiful.
> 
> 
> Very beautiful and classic. Black is always a good color for outfits, including high heels.
> I'm concluding you feel more comfy wearing 100mm heels instead 120mm heels. Am I right?



Yes, I wear 100’s most of time, some smatterings of 90’s and 85’s…..I do own 120 So Kate’s, and Pigalle Follies but seldom wear unless I have a chariot to carry me around or I know I will be sitting most of time…although after much practice, I can walk in 120’s but can’t really go very far…


----------



## grtlegs

Reposting this since it got deleted or lost due to a glitch on the forum
Madame Menule 100 Velvet Strass


----------



## heelsmodels

grtlegs said:


> Reposting this since it got deleted or lost due to a glitch on the forum
> Madame Menule 100 Velvet Strass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384916


They are very elegant and classic. Amazing choice.


----------



## The He'e'ler

Easter Surprise from my hubby


----------



## heelsmodels

The He'e'ler said:


> Easter Surprise from my hubby
> 
> View attachment 5387071


They are simply gorgeous and they look perfect on your feet.


----------



## grtlegs

Wearing my Apostrophy Sling 100 in Black Kid leather


----------



## heelsmodels

grtlegs said:


> Wearing my Apostrophy Sling 100 in Black Kid leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392857


Elegance and class.


----------



## The He'e'ler

heelsmodels said:


> They are simply gorgeous and they look perfect on your feet.


Thank you  heelsmodels


----------



## Gennas

cadillacclaire said:


> View attachment 5334566
> 
> A perennial favorite, Lucifer Bow 120


Love the Lucifer's on you!!! I had these and had to get rid of them. They look so gorgeous on, but I could not walk in them and they killed me feet!!!


----------



## Gennas

Wearing one of my favs, my Silver So Kates.


----------



## DebbiNC

At my desk wearing my Iriza 100s. Love 'em!


----------



## heelsmodels

DebbiNC said:


> At my desk wearing my Iriza 100s. Love 'em!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396750


Simply beautiful.


----------



## patentlover

Wearing my black patent So Kates with my long red coat.


----------



## heelsmodels

patentlover said:


> Wearing my black patent So Kates with my long red coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397406
> View attachment 5397407


You look amazing. The Black Patent So Kate and the black pants match perfectly and the red coat always matches with red soles.


----------



## grtlegs

Pigalle Follies 100 in Sky Patent


----------



## Gennas

Gorg!!! Love your Follies. I have never seen that color love it. You have gorg legs!!!!


----------



## Gennas

DebbiNC said:


> At my desk wearing my Iriza 100s. Love 'em!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396750


Those these. Perfect pic!!! What kind of camera do you use? How did you get this shot? I'm terrible in taking pics of my feet.


----------



## Gennas

Wearing my Lady Clou today. Love these, but hard to walk in. I'm terrible in taking pics of my feet.


----------



## DebbiNC

grtlegs said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 in Sky Patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399733
> View attachment 5399734


Absolutely beautiful! Love the color of those Follies!!


----------



## DebbiNC

Gennas said:


> Those these. Perfect pic!!! What kind of camera do you use? How did you get this shot? I'm terrible in taking pics of my feet.


Thank you! I just randomly took the pic with my cell phone. I couldn't believe it turned out so well, either!


----------



## Christina2

grtlegs said:


> Anjulina 100 today…..those little spikes are quite sharp!….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378991


so sexy  have you ever poked yourself with those spikes ?


----------



## grtlegs

Christina2 said:


> so sexy  have you ever poked yourself with those spikes ?


Yes, they are quite pointy……when wearing those, you have to be careful…..especially when crossing and uncrossing your legs!…


----------



## chowlover2

patentlover said:


> Wearing my black patent So Kates with my long red coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397406
> View attachment 5397407


Perfection!


----------



## grtlegs

Loubi Red Patent Pigalle Follies 100


----------



## Porsha

Daf Bootie day today.


----------



## heelsmodels

Porsha said:


> Daf Bootie day today.
> 
> View attachment 5406209


Simply gorgeous.


----------



## fashionheelschic

Wearing my new O Marylin heels!


----------



## albatros

congratulations I really like the combination with the skirt you chose to wear


----------



## grtlegs

My trusty Pigalle Follies 100 Black Kid


----------



## The He'e'ler

grtlegs said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 in Sky Patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399733
> View attachment 5399734


I like this Color soooooo much !!


----------



## The He'e'ler

Today is a New VP day for me ....


----------



## Porsha

Aqua Ronda 120 today. Love this shoe. It holds your feet so firmly that walking in them is easy, not something I find with many CL 120s.


----------



## grtlegs

Wearing Pigalle Follies 100 in Neige Kid


----------



## The He'e'ler

Kate today ..


----------



## The He'e'ler

A little bit of color today Kate ..


----------



## heelsmodels

The He'e'ler said:


> View attachment 5425690
> 
> A little bit of color today Kate ..


Simply gorgeous. The best high heels angle view is the side view.


----------



## fufulynn

Does anyone own a pair of Iriza’s 70mm? I can’t seem to find any photos and am curious as to how they look on. TIA!


----------



## grtlegs

Pigalle Follies 100 Python Armure Eclipse


----------



## giggles00

loveydovey35 said:


> Today is going to be a long day at the office, I decided to dress up for myself in order to boost my confidence up. Wearing my hot pink So Kates



OMG, I just got a pair off Mercari for $338. Very lightly worn, like new. They ROCK!


----------



## DebbiNC

My Iriza 100s with white cropped jeans.


----------



## The He'e'ler

I have to wear my white Python Pigalle for a party today - not new but still in good condition 
​


----------



## heelsmodels

DebbiNC said:


> My Iriza 100s with white cropped jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510630


Simply wonderful. Those are so classical, gorgeous and very elegant. Amazing taste.


----------



## heelsmodels

The He'e'ler said:


> I have to wear my white Python Pigalle for a party today - not new but still in good condition
> View attachment 5516214​


So beautiful. They look perfect on your feet.


----------



## patentlover

heelsmodels said:


> So beautiful. They look perfect on your feet.


I agree and black patent always looks so classic!


----------



## The He'e'ler

I am on a roll .. found them .. had to wear them immediately .. oh happy day ...


----------



## heelsmodels

The He'e'ler said:


> I am on a roll .. found them .. had to wear them immediately .. oh happy day ...
> 
> View attachment 5572189


Those ones are simply beautiful. Classic shape, sexy stilettos heels and wonderful color.
Please, keep showing us your wonderful collection.


----------



## Trizz

These beauties are out to dinner tonight.


----------



## grtlegs

Pigalle Follies 100 in Hortensia


----------



## Kats_heels

grtlegs said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 in Hortensia
> 
> View attachment 5580725


Lovely Colour x


----------



## Christina2

grtlegs said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 in Hortensia
> 
> View attachment 5580725


cute heels pretty color


----------



## Souzie

Python Casanopump for Hubby and Valnina 100 for me...


----------



## cadillacclaire

I bought these ridiculous sneakers for a song, thinking I'd likely hardly ever wear them. Turns out I wear them a LOT just because they make me giggle


----------



## The He'e'ler

Almost broke my back for the picture.
Fine dinner with hubby tonight ... maybe a little bit too much 
but they where calling me out of the box .. choose me .. choose me ..


----------



## Christina2

Kats_heels said:


> Lovely Colour x


Look gorgeous on you - love the color


----------



## Christina2

grtlegs said:


> My trusty Pigalle Follies 100 Black Kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412363


Perfect everyday heels


----------



## jennifersm

Christian Louboutin Brown Decollate


----------



## september1985

Kate Botta 85mm


----------



## Christina2

grtlegs said:


> Pigalle Follies 100 in Hortensia
> 
> View attachment 5580725


You wear the 100mm heels so well dear - do you have any similar pics with 120mm heels you can share ?


----------



## heelsmodels

september1985 said:


> Kate Botta 85mm
> 
> View attachment 5616877


Amazing boots that match perfectly with the black outfit.


----------



## grtlegs

Christina2 said:


> You wear the 100mm heels so well dear - do you have any similar pics with 120mm heels you can share ?


Yes, I do own a small collection of So Kate’s and Pigalle Follies 120….but I freely admit I look like I have cerebral palsy when I try to walk any significant distances with them….

So here is me wearing my Pigalle Follies 120 on Nude Black Degrade…


----------



## grtlegs

Christina2 said:


> You wear the 100mm heels so well dear - do you have any similar pics with 120mm heels you can share ?


Here are a few more…

So Kate’s on Nude no 2 kid leather
So Kate’s in a Blue water snake?….


----------



## heelsmodels

grtlegs said:


> Here are a few more…
> 
> So Kate’s on Nude no 2 kid leather
> So Kate’s in a Blue water snake?….
> 
> View attachment 5618040
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618041


The Nude Kid no 2 So Kate is really beautiful. Very classic and the color match with many classic outfits.


----------



## Christina2

grtlegs said:


> Here are a few more…
> 
> So Kate’s on Nude no 2 kid leather
> So Kate’s in a Blue water snake?….
> 
> View attachment 5618040
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618041


You are the perfect model for So Kates. They fit you so very very well !!


----------



## Christina2

grtlegs said:


> Here are a few more…
> 
> So Kate’s on Nude no 2 kid leather
> So Kate’s in a Blue water snake?….
> 
> View attachment 5618040
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618041


Do you wear So Kates often ? You really should, you know... Have you tried Hot Chicks ? I'm sure you would look totally gorgeous in them as well !!


----------



## Christina2

grtlegs said:


> Yes, I do own a small collection of So Kate’s and Pigalle Follies 120….but I freely admit I look like I have cerebral palsy when I try to walk any significant distances with them….
> 
> So here is me wearing my Pigalle Follies 120 on Nude Black Degrade…
> 
> View attachment 5618033


I bet you walk a lot nicer than you think. Those 120mm heels always do wonders for the look of your feet and legs my dear. Probably just need a little more practice. I though 130's would be impossible when I first got a pair but with a little help from my boyfriends steady arm and LOTS of practice I now wear 130's (CL Hot Chicks) as my everyday heels.


----------



## grtlegs

Christina2 said:


> Do you wear So Kates often ? You really should, you know... Have you tried Hot Chicks ? I'm sure you would look totally gorgeous in them as well !!


I actually do not own the Hot Chicks….have tried them on in the stores….as for the So Kate’s, I will wear if I know I will be sitting most of the time…….I just have not yet mastered walking in 120’s as yet


----------



## grtlegs

grtlegs said:


> I actually do not own the Hot Chicks….have tried them on in the stores….as for the So Kate’s, I will wear if I know I will be sitting most of the time…….I just have not yet mastered walking in 120’s as yet


My favorite style so far tends to be the Pigalle Follies 100…..just find them to be the perfect cut and are comfy for my foot shape….currently have them in quite a few colors now….


----------



## Christina2

grtlegs said:


> Yes, I do own a small collection of So Kate’s and Pigalle Follies 120….but I freely admit I look like I have cerebral palsy when I try to walk any significant distances with them….
> 
> So here is me wearing my Pigalle Follies 120 on Nude Black Degrade…
> 
> View attachment 5618033


Are you wearing something special on your toes in this photo ? Does it help you walk in these heels ? Love learning secrets to weaaring high heels


----------



## Christina2

grtlegs said:


> My favorite style so far tends to be the Pigalle Follies 100…..just find them to be the perfect cut and are comfy for my foot shape….currently have them in quite a few colors now….


Yes I do think the thinner heel on the Pigalle Follies makes them a bit sexier/daintier looking than the "standard" Pigalles


----------



## The He'e'ler

PF 120 today ..


----------



## The He'e'ler

So Sab !


----------



## patentlover

The He'e'ler said:


> So Sab !
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633550
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633551


What a beautiful shoe!   I love these on you!!


----------



## The He'e'ler

patentlover said:


> What a beautiful shoe!   I love these on you!!


 thank you patentlover .. they fit like a glove


----------



## CFA_with_400ccsilicone

Anjalina patent 85mm in Egaltine, with rose gold (apricot) studs. My first pair of Loubs!


----------



## mal

The He'e'ler said:


> So Sab !
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633550
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633551


Love!!!


----------



## The He'e'ler

mal said:


> Love!!!


They are my favorite ones at the moment !!


----------



## DebbiNC

Off to work in my Iriza 100s wearing a red skirt that matches my red soles!


----------



## annamoon

DebbiNC said:


> Off to work in my Iriza 100s wearing a red skirt that matches my red soles!
> 
> View attachment 5671965


Of to work in new Loubies, hope they feel as good as they loo.


----------



## heelsmodels

DebbiNC said:


> Off to work in my Iriza 100s wearing a red skirt that matches my red soles!
> 
> View attachment 5671965


So beautiful. Red and black always match perfectly. Pure elegance and class.


----------



## DebbiNC

annamoon said:


> Of to work in new Loubies, hope they feel as good as they loo.


They have broken in quite well and I can now last all day in them!


----------



## DebbiNC

heelsmodels said:


> So beautiful. Red and black always match perfectly. Pure elegance and class.


Thank you @heelsmodels!


----------



## potzorbie

I bought some shoes from a friend in size 42. 41s can be a little tight so I wanted to try them out. Turns out they are too big.

These are kid Si Kates and OG Pigalles. I’ll probably keep the So Kates.


----------



## MsYvonne

I vote for the So Kates for the longer toebox, or why not both


----------



## potzorbie

MsYvonne said:


> I vote for the So Kates for the longer toebox, or why not both


Because they are too big


----------



## heelsmodels

potzorbie said:


> I bought some shoes from a friend in size 42. 41s can be a little tight so I wanted to try them out. Turns out they are too big.
> 
> These are kid Si Kates and OG Pigalles. I’ll probably keep the So Kates.
> 
> View attachment 5673145
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673146


They look beautiful on your feet. Black So kate and jeans match perfectly.


----------

